# Jonas Thread: They're What We Go To School For



## bans729

JONAS THREAD NUMBER SIX
Another school year is just around the corner...yay.
But at least we have another Jonas Thread!
And of course those wonderful Jonas boys 
They're what we go to school for, even though it is a real bore.
(Strong emphasis on the "real bore")







OLD THREADS​Official Jonas Brothers (OBSESSED) fans club
For The Real Fantastalistic Fans
We're Skipping Up Main Street And Flying In The KevinMobile!!!
We Don't Want A Hippopotamus, We Want Jonas Brothers
We Know You're Watching Boys, So You Might as Well Admit It 

Let the posting begin!​


----------



## Mandy91

Woo! New thread! 
Didn't we start a new one around Joe's birthday last year too? xD
KEVINMOBILE! =0


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> Woo! New thread!
> Didn't we start a new one around Joe's birthday last year too? xD
> KEVINMOBILE! =0



yeah i think we did actually
eeep who has the kevin mobile?!
for some reason i dont have it on my laptop


----------



## disneychick2721

hello new thread.


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> hello new thread.



Yay KevinMobile! 
Now it feels like a real Jonas thread. xD


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> hello new thread.



yay!
kevin looks so young in this picture


----------



## DisneyPirate

New Thread


----------



## I Am What I Am

I guess we finally decided on a title hmmm? XD

Welcome to the virtual world new thread!


----------



## aquarhapsody

YOOHOO.

I'm here. And happy. And loving the intro.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm here, Love the first pic :]


----------



## Vally

ha! I sooo picked the title! I feel special XD

Anyone notice Miley has her nose pierced? Pole dancer much? Then her parents stand up and clap (mind you they were probably the only ones...) and act all proud like "Oh my daughter is a stripper! Look at her on that pole shaking her butt!"

Okay so when they were talking about Nick's dare... EVERY SINGLE TV IN CRANBERRY(thats where I'm from) FROZE! Luckily it froze on the Jonas Brothers but still... I completely missed it! It didn't come back on until The Black Eyed Peas performed. I think... I'm so ticked... They better have it on tonight!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Vally said:


> ha! I sooo picked the title! I feel special XD
> 
> Anyone notice Miley has her nose pierced? Pole dancer much? Then her parents stand up and clap (mind you they were probably the only ones...) and act all proud like "Oh my daughter is a stripper! Look at her on that pole shaking her butt!"
> 
> Okay so when they were talking about Nick's dare... EVERY SINGLE TV IN CRANBERRY(thats where I'm from) FROZE! Luckily it froze on the Jonas Brothers but still... I completely missed it! It didn't come back on until The Black Eyed Peas performed. I think... I'm so ticked... They better have it on tonight!



I know! For real, what was up with Miley? 

That totally stinks that your TV froze! I liked Joe's dare the best though :]


----------



## Vally

MickeyisBeast said:


> I know! For real, what was up with Miley?
> 
> That totally stinks that your TV froze! I liked Joe's dare the best though :]



Looks like our Disney starlet isn't so Disney after all...

I almost cried... lol. I started freaking out! I though he was chopping ALL of his hair off! Chealse's (sp?) face was PRICELESS!
Teen Choice Award tickets? (just guessing...) $300-500. New dress? $150. Seeing Joe get his hair cut by Mike Tyson and watching everyone freak out? Priceless...


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> ha! I sooo picked the title! I feel special XD
> 
> Anyone notice Miley has her nose pierced? Pole dancer much? Then her parents stand up and clap (mind you they were probably the only ones...) and act all proud like "Oh my daughter is a stripper! Look at her on that pole shaking her butt!"



Ugh. And when she did that hip shaking move in those hotpants.....*shudder*

Some things can't be unseen. 

I really don't want little Noah to follow _that_ example.


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Ugh. And when she did that hip shaking move in those hotpants.....*shudder*
> 
> Some things can't be unseen.
> 
> I really don't want little Noah to follow _that_ example.



Yea... someone needs to slap some sense into that girl...

Exactly. I've had many of those moments. And that definatly qualifys.

Sweet, sweet Noah... I think another family should adopt her. You know... a NORMAL family that doesn't have a creepy older brother in a band and a pole-dancing-wannabe-stripper 16 year old. Does anyone else notice that the Cyrus kids have unusual names?


----------



## bans729

so my friend went to the teen choice awards
but before she left i was like "hey if you meet JB tell them i love them!"
and she actually got to meet them!
and she said she was like "yeah, my friend hannah loves yall"
and she said they just kind of laughed haha
but the jonas brothers have sort of had a conversation about me!!! xD


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> so my friend went to the teen choice awards
> but before she left i was like "hey if you meet JB tell them i love them!"
> and she actually got to meet them!
> and she said she was like "yeah, my friend hannah loves yall"
> and she said they just kind of laughed haha
> but the jonas brothers have sort of had a conversation about me!!! xD



you shoulda told her to tell then to google "Jonas Thread" and click on the first link!


----------



## Vally

for some reason this picture reminds me of a piraire dog... XD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> Yea... someone needs to slap some sense into that girl...
> 
> Exactly. I've had many of those moments. And that definatly qualifys.
> 
> Sweet, sweet Noah... I think another family should adopt her. You know... a NORMAL family that doesn't have a creepy older brother in a band and a pole-dancing-wannabe-stripper 16 year old. Does anyone else notice that the Cyrus kids have unusual names?




They do have wierd names.

And yes, I'm counting Single Ladies as one of those moments. 

Anyways, I really used to like Billy ray before his kids started being crazy.

I thought he was supposed to be a good father?

And since when does 'letting go' of your daughter mean letting her dance like that?


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> They do have wierd names.
> 
> And yes, I'm counting Single Ladies as one of those moments.
> 
> Anyways, I really used to like Billy ray before his kids started being crazy.
> 
> I thought he was supposed to be a good father?
> 
> And since when does 'letting go' of your daughter mean letting her dance like that?



Single Ladies? The video, Joe's dance...?

Didn't know who he was...

Well I guess he's not suach a good father...

Not really sure. Maybe he thinks she'll get more money for acting like a sl*t.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> Single Ladies? The video, Joe's dance...?
> 
> Didn't know who he was...
> 
> Well I guess he's not suach a good father...
> 
> Not really sure. Maybe he thinks she'll get more money for acting like a sl*t.



Yes. While funny, it was extremely painful to watch. 

I hate to say this regarding their dating lives, but I really hope Nick isn't dating her.
She just seems so much of a bad influence, and so attention-wanting.


----------



## PrincessEeyore

aquarhapsody said:


> I hate to say this regarding their dating lives, but I really hope Nick isn't dating her.
> She just seems so much of a bad influence, and so attention-wanting.


It seems so weird to think back on them dating now. Like, they're just so different.


----------



## Princess victoria

Vally said:


> Yea... someone needs to slap some sense into that girl...
> 
> Exactly. I've had many of those moments. And that definatly qualifys.
> 
> Sweet, sweet Noah... I think another family should adopt her. You know... a NORMAL family that doesn't have a creepy older brother in a band and a pole-dancing-wannabe-stripper 16 year old. Does anyone else notice that the Cyrus kids have unusual names?



Miley is obnoxious.
But, i LOVE Trace! lol
i don't think he's one bit creepy.
i think he's fiinnee.

But, not as fine as the Jonas Brothers. ;]
and i've decided to begin posting more on this thread now.
I've missed it!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Princess victoria said:


> Miley is obnoxious.
> But, i LOVE Trace! lol
> i don't think he's one bit creepy.
> i think he's fiinnee.
> 
> But, not as fine as the Jonas Brothers. ;]
> and i've decided to begin posting more on this thread now.
> I've missed it!




 

Girl, you serious? He's creepy as HECK!


----------



## Princess victoria

I Am What I Am said:


> Girl, you serious? He's creepy as HECK!



Nu-uh! 
i think he's Hot. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Princess victoria said:


> Nu-uh!
> i think he's Hot. xD




I guess it's just a matter of opinion. XD


----------



## bans729

Princess victoria said:


> Miley is obnoxious.
> But, i LOVE Trace! lol
> i don't think he's one bit creepy.
> i think he's fiinnee.
> 
> But, not as fine as the Jonas Brothers. ;]
> and i've decided to begin posting more on this thread now.
> I've missed it!



it's not that trace is _creepy_, its that he has so many tattoos that i can never tell if he's wearing a shirt or not haha. and he kind of looks like a horse. but he seems cool i guess? xD


----------



## Princess victoria

I Am What I Am said:


> I guess it's just a matter of opinion. XD


I guess. 



bans729 said:


> it's not that trace is _creepy_, its that he has so many tattoos that i can never tell if he's wearing a shirt or not haha. and he kind of looks like a horse. but he seems cool i guess? xD



i don't mind his tattoos actually. they are a little excessive but, i like them nonetheless. 
I love him though. and i love Metro Station so i guess that's why. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

PrincessEeyore said:


> It seems so weird to think back on them dating now. Like, they're just so different.



Yeah.
But when they were dating, I had no problem with them, cause Miley wasn't acting like a slvt with all this scandal.

After they broke up she did this week-long 'emo phase', and then...just kind of went back to being Miley.

It was wierd.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Princess victoria said:


> I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't mind his tattoos actually. they are a little excessive but, i like them nonetheless.
> I love him though. and i love Metro Station so i guess that's why. xD



I don't necessarily find him attractive, but I do like some of MS's music.

A couple of songs I heard on YT. xD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Vally said:


> Looks like our Disney starlet isn't so Disney after all...
> 
> I almost cried... lol. I started freaking out! I though he was chopping ALL of his hair off! Chealse's (sp?) face was PRICELESS!
> Teen Choice Award tickets? (just guessing...) $300-500. New dress? $150. Seeing Joe get his hair cut by Mike Tyson and watching everyone freak out? Priceless...



I know, and my biggest problem is her parents seem so happy/pleased with her. But then again, who am I to judge?

I was freaking out too! Everybody was going CRAZY, it was pretty darn funny :]


----------



## Whitleigh

Whoo!! New thread, it looks grrrreat!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bump


----------



## Vally

Princess victoria said:


> Miley is obnoxious.
> But, i LOVE Trace! lol
> i don't think he's one bit creepy.
> i think he's fiinnee.
> 
> But, not as fine as the Jonas Brothers. ;]
> and i've decided to begin posting more on this thread now.
> I've missed it!





I Am What I Am said:


> Girl, you serious? He's creepy as HECK!


----------



## Vally

I was just watching the "Kids Of the Future" video and I realized, back in the ol' days, Joe made really funny faces when he sang. He was also very spastic XD


----------



## Princess victoria

So i was reading my new issue of Seventeen that came in the mail today.
There was i Poll that asked "if you could hang out with the Jonas Brothers for a day or get 1,000 dollars which would you choose"
97% said they would choose the Cash.
As for me i'd definitly be taking the day With our boys. :]


----------



## Vally

Princess victoria said:


> So i was reading my new issue of Seventeen that came in the mail today.
> There was i Poll that asked "if you could hang out with the Jonas Brothers for a day or get 1,000 dollars which would you choose"
> 97% said they would choose the Cash.
> As for me i'd definitly be taking the day With our boys. :]



I said that last thread!


----------



## Whitleigh

Princess victoria said:


> So i was reading my new issue of Seventeen that came in the mail today.
> There was i Poll that asked "if you could hang out with the Jonas Brothers for a day or get 1,000 dollars which would you choose"
> 97% said they would choose the Cash.
> As for me i'd definitly be taking the day With our boys. :]



I saw that yesterday (when it came to my house). I am glad to know that I am not the only one who got it late.. it was already at Walmart! I figured that would be the #1 choice (the money) but I never dreamed that it would be that high of a percentage!!


----------



## Princess victoria

yea i just got it. 
i knoww.
i was like "i'd choose the boys in a heartbeat"


----------



## aquarhapsody

I know for sure a day with the boys would trump 1,000 cash.

Psssh. People are wierd.


----------



## I Am What I Am

1,000 =Five pairs of jeans, 10 shirts, 6 bags and 7 pairs of pajamas.

One day with the boys? =Priceless

For all your everyday needs, there's MasterCard. for everything else, there's JB.

XD


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> 1,000 =Five pairs of jeans, 10 shirts, 6 bags and 7 pairs of pajamas.
> 
> One day with the boys? =Priceless
> 
> For all your everyday needs, there's MasterCard. for everything else, there's JB.
> 
> XD



Haha that is so funny Jade! And so true!!


----------



## DISKATER69

I'd take the money.  The Jonas Brothers are all just too weird.  I don't understand why girls like them.  2 of them look like creepers to me.  The other one I can see, but geez sooooo many girls like them all.  I also hate them because I'm a dude and girls are obsessed with them.  That takes the attention away from me. lol.  Sorry if you don't agree with me.  It's just my opinion.  You have a right to your opinion.


----------



## I Am What I Am

DISKATER69 said:


> I'd take the money.  The Jonas Brothers are all just too weird.  I don't understand why girls like them.  2 of them look like creepers to me.  The other one I can see, but geez sooooo many girls like them all.  I also hate them because I'm a dude and girls are obsessed with them.  That takes the attention away from me. lol.  Sorry if you don't agree with me.  It's just my opinion.  You have a right to your opinion.




But WHY would you choose to post this on a _Jonas Brothers Thread?_


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Haha that is so funny Jade! And so true!!




Thanks =)

I really would choose the boys. Money'll be gone in a week. Bragging rights last forever. XD


----------



## DISKATER69

I Am What I Am said:


> Thanks =)
> 
> I really would choose the boys. Money'll be gone in a week. Bragging rights last forever. XD



The Jonas Brothers will grow up and nobody will like them in a few years.  If you put the money in the bank it will grow.


----------



## Whitleigh

DISKATER69 said:


> The Jonas Brothers will grow up and nobody will like them in a few years.  If you put the money in the bank it will grow.



Seriously dude? We are girls.. we don't save money.... we go shopping with it!!


----------



## PrincessEeyore

Whitleigh said:


> we go shopping with it!!



Or spend it on Jonas tickets and other Jonas-related items.


----------



## Whitleigh

^^ Exactly!


----------



## DISKATER69

Whitleigh said:


> Seriously dude? We are girls.. we don't save money.... we go shopping with it!!



Ok good point.  You got me on that one.


----------



## Whitleigh

Sweet Jonas dreams guys.. I'm out!


----------



## I Am What I Am

DISKATER69 said:


> *The Jonas Brothers will grow up and nobody will like them in a few years.*  If you put the money in the bank it will grow.






You know how many famous singers/bands have had that said about them? And yet they're still played to this day. 
Elvis was once told to stick to truck driving cause he'd never make it as a singer.


----------



## DISKATER69

I Am What I Am said:


> You know how many famous singers/bands have had that said about them? And yet they're still played to this day.
> Elvis was once told to stick to truck driving cause he'd never make it as a singer.



Yeah I'll admit that may be true, but how many young singers have gotten to be nothing?  The same hype was given to the Backstreet Boys and Nsync.  What happened to them?  They are nothing now.


----------



## I Am What I Am

DISKATER69 said:


> Yeah I'll admit that may be true, but how many young singers have gotten to be nothing?  The same hype was given to the Backstreet Boys and Nsync.  What happened to them?  They are nothing now.




But they still have fans. Plus, they were different then JB. They just sang and danced. JB writes the songs and plays the instruments


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Thanks =)
> 
> I really would choose the boys. Money'll be gone in a week. Bragging rights last forever. XD



So does memory of your dad embarassing the heck out of yu in front of Joe.

NEVER let your goofy relative around your favorite celebrity.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DISKATER69 said:


> Yeah I'll admit that may be true, but how many young singers have gotten to be nothing?  The same hype was given to the Backstreet Boys and Nsync.  What happened to them?  They are nothing now.



Question: Why are you still here posting negative things about JB? Lol :]

And The Backstreet Boys and Nsync aren't forgotten, loads of people still know them, they still have fans, they just aren't the 'in band' anymore.


----------



## bans729

so my concert is tomorrow and i'm REALLY EXCITED!!! 
and also, i really like that song "send it on" that the boys did with selena and demi and miley


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so my concert is tomorrow and i'm REALLY EXCITED!!!
> and also, i really like that song "send it on" that the boys did with selena and demi and miley



oh my oh my oh my, HAVE FUN!!!!!! I am so jealous! Mine is really soon too.. the 25th. I expect a great report that does not give too many revealing details, with pictures!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> oh my oh my oh my, HAVE FUN!!!!!! I am so jealous! Mine is really soon too.. the 25th. I expect a great report that does not give too many revealing details, with pictures!!



haha okay i will report back.
i will try to take pictures but my camera is dead right now and i may or may not forget to charge it before the concert. and my seats kinda suck so i wasnt really planning on taking lots of pictures haha.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> so my concert is tomorrow and i'm REALLY EXCITED!!!
> and also, i really like that song "send it on" that the boys did with selena and demi and miley



ahh lucky. :l
have fun.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Have fun at the concert! 

I'm going on Sunday. 

SO EXCITING, LEMME TELL YA.


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> so my concert is tomorrow and i'm REALLY EXCITED!!!
> and also, i really like that song "send it on" that the boys did with selena and demi and miley




Ahh have fun!

Mine's Tuesday


----------



## PrincessEeyore

Mine already passed. 
It was AMAZING.


----------



## bans729

so i just had a tumbling lesson and when i came home i had like 5 text messages from my friend that said "urgent jb call me!" so i called her and she was like "yeah, so i suddenly have a lot of extra tickets, so if you and kelly want you can sit with me and katie instead of up in your section" and she has seats in the 100s so of course i said yes!! i am super excited about this magic seat upgrade!!! xD
but of course i conveniently cant find my camera charger  so i have to take my moms :/


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> so i just had a tumbling lesson and when i came home i had like 5 text messages from my friend that said "urgent jb call me!" so i called her and she was like "yeah, so i suddenly have a lot of extra tickets, so if you and kelly want you can sit with me and katie instead of up in your section" and she has seats in the 100s so of course i said yes!! i am super excited about this magic seat upgrade!!! xD
> but of course i conveniently cant find my camera charger  so i have to take my moms :/




Lucky!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Today I was watching a show I DVR'ed last night and a JB concert commercial came on so I was excited until they said "Jonas Brothers _When You Look Me In The Eyes tour. Saturday March 8th"_ I was like "Uh...Isn't this a bit old?" XD


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Today I was watching a show I DVR'ed last night and a JB concert commercial came on so I was excited until they said "Jonas Brothers _When You Look Me In The Eyes tour. Saturday March 8th"_ I was like "Uh...Isn't this a bit old?" XD



Haha, I saw a Burning Up tour promo last month.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The JB's are coming to Charlotte... August 21st... I think
Imma gonna miss them though! I fergot why... but I'll be out of town... or maybe school... but for some reason they're gonna be less than 20 miles away from me and I won't be there!!!! *cry*


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so i just had a tumbling lesson and when i came home i had like 5 text messages from my friend that said "urgent jb call me!" so i called her and she was like "yeah, so i suddenly have a lot of extra tickets, so if you and kelly want you can sit with me and katie instead of up in your section" and she has seats in the 100s so of course i said yes!! i am super excited about this magic seat upgrade!!! xD
> but of course i conveniently cant find my camera charger  so i have to take my moms :/



You are SOOO lucky. Really, you people on this board amaze me with your JB luckiness. I hope that you have TONS of fun, and now you have no excuse to have amazing pics!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Official Jonas Brothers Face book Live Chat on August 22nd!


I'm pretty excited, I love the live chats, especially the facebook ones, those usually go pretty smoothly.


----------



## Whitleigh

WOOHOO!! Can't wait!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> WOOHOO!! Can't wait!



I hope they don't do the 'fan call' thing.
I didn't like that. Too much screaming.


----------



## Whitleigh

And delay! The FB chats were awesome, but the justin tv one was a mess!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Haha, I saw a Burning Up tour promo last month.




Some one's a bit confused on the dates. XD

WHOOO! LIVECHAT LIVECHAT LIVECHAT! 


^^^^I've had sugar. xD


----------



## bans729

omg it was SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
except jordin sparks didnt sing b/c her voice is gone or something
honor society was really good.
the wondergirls were.......uh....kinda lame haha
and for the two opening acts we moved down like 10 rows because no one was in the seats, and once the wondergirls got off we figured they would be  here by now if they were coming, and then RIGHT as the jb start to come out, these girls show up and they're like "yeah, you're in our seats" so we had to go back up to our seats, which were still super awesome.
i took 154 pictures, but about 120 of them suck bc my camera decided it was a good night to hate me and only take pictures when it felt like it. but i did get a bunch of pics of when you look me in the eyes and if you go through all of them really fast it looks like they're moving in a circle haha.
oh and someone threw joe a hat shaped like a pizza and he wore it.
and they sang part of i gotta feeling by the blackeyed peas, i think it was when they were supposed to sing battlefield. 
and i got a tour t shirt!!! i wanted to get the lines vines and trying times one but they only had large and x large left (bc i got it after the show) so i just got the tour one.
which i plan on wearing on picture day xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> omg it was SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
> except jordin sparks didnt sing b/c her voice is gone or something
> honor society was really good.
> the wondergirls were.......uh....kinda lame haha
> and for the two opening acts we moved down like 10 rows because no one was in the seats, and once the wondergirls got off we figured they would be  here by now if they were coming, and then RIGHT as the jb start to come out, these girls show up and they're like "yeah, you're in our seats" so we had to go back up to our seats, which were still super awesome.
> i took 154 pictures, but about 120 of them suck bc my camera decided it was a good night to hate me and only take pictures when it felt like it. but i did get a bunch of pics of when you look me in the eyes and if you go through all of them really fast it looks like they're moving in a circle haha.
> oh and someone threw joe a hat shaped like a pizza and he wore it.
> and they sang part of i gotta feeling by the blackeyed peas, i think it was when they were supposed to sing battlefield.
> and i got a tour t shirt!!! i wanted to get the lines vines and trying times one but they only had large and x large left (bc i got it after the show) so i just got the tour one.
> which i plan on wearing on picture day xD



It sounds awesome! Glad you had fun!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> omg it was SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
> except jordin sparks didnt sing b/c her voice is gone or something
> honor society was really good.
> the wondergirls were.......uh....kinda lame haha
> and for the two opening acts we moved down like 10 rows because no one was in the seats, and once the wondergirls got off we figured they would be  here by now if they were coming, and then RIGHT as the jb start to come out, these girls show up and they're like "yeah, you're in our seats" so we had to go back up to our seats, which were still super awesome.
> i took 154 pictures, but about 120 of them suck bc my camera decided it was a good night to hate me and only take pictures when it felt like it. but i did get a bunch of pics of when you look me in the eyes and if you go through all of them really fast it looks like they're moving in a circle haha.
> oh and someone threw joe a hat shaped like a pizza and he wore it.
> and they sang part of i gotta feeling by the blackeyed peas, i think it was when they were supposed to sing battlefield.
> and i got a tour t shirt!!! i wanted to get the lines vines and trying times one but they only had large and x large left (bc i got it after the show) so i just got the tour one.
> which i plan on wearing on picture day xD



I'm glad that you had fun!!! Sorry about your camera, but your memories will last you!! The pizza hat sounds totally hilarious, I wish that I could think of something funny to bring, that would actually interest them, and that is unique. I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Mandy91

Happy 20th Birthday Joe!


----------



## Whitleigh

I was about to post something just like that!! Not the beautiful photot montage that you had set up, but just  hehe, HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!


----------



## Princess victoria

I can't believe he's 20 already!
:O
He grew up Wonderfully. ;]


----------



## Mandy91

Part 2 xD



















































"Just smile and the world will smile along with you." =)​


----------



## Princess victoria

I'm liking this pic posting stuff.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

no ofense but you all seem more like stalkers then fans xD jk


----------



## bans729

honor society. they were really good





the wondergirls lmao

























the pizza hat haha





no zoom. pictures make everything look so much farther away than it actually is











and also, they were reading signs during the concert, and joe was just reading through them and one of them was asking nick to take his shirt off so joe was like "nick take your shi...oh, uh..." xD


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> Happy 20th Birthday Joe!




(it wouldnt let me quote both of your posts so just pretend i did xD)
he cannot be 20
there is no way
he's growing up so fast


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> omg it was SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
> except jordin sparks didnt sing b/c her voice is gone or something
> honor society was really good.
> the wondergirls were.......uh....kinda lame haha
> and for the two opening acts we moved down like 10 rows because no one was in the seats, and once the wondergirls got off we figured they would be  here by now if they were coming, and then RIGHT as the jb start to come out, these girls show up and they're like "yeah, you're in our seats" so we had to go back up to our seats, which were still super awesome.
> i took 154 pictures, but about 120 of them suck bc my camera decided it was a good night to hate me and only take pictures when it felt like it. but i did get a bunch of pics of when you look me in the eyes and if you go through all of them really fast it looks like they're moving in a circle haha.
> oh and someone threw joe a hat shaped like a pizza and he wore it.
> and they sang part of i gotta feeling by the blackeyed peas, i think it was when they were supposed to sing battlefield.
> and i got a tour t shirt!!! i wanted to get the lines vines and trying times one but they only had large and x large left (bc i got it after the show) so i just got the tour one.
> which i plan on wearing on picture day xD



That sounds like it was sooo fun! 
A pizza hat! xD
The camera part made me laugh. xD


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> honor society. they were really good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wondergirls lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pizza hat haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no zoom. pictures make everything look so much farther away than it actually is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also, they were reading signs during the concert, and joe was just reading through them and one of them was asking nick to take his shirt off so joe was like "nick take your shi...oh, uh..." xD



The pizza hat and the sign. 
I really like the last picture!


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> The pizza hat and the sign.
> I really like the last picture!



haha me too...i made it my computer background xD


----------



## Mandy91

Alright this is the last one, I promise. xD
But this one is different, you see. If you put your mouse over a picture, you will see that it is clickable.
Click the picture and it will bring you to YouTube to listen to a JB song from the time period associated with the picture.
Have fun! It's amazing to listen to the differences. =)

2006









2007









2008









2009


----------



## disneychick2721

MANDY. 
ahhhh our little Joseph.  
happy birthday Joseph. 
Oh and Happy Anniversary Mr.& Mrs. Jonas.



bans729 said:


> omg it was SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
> except jordin sparks didnt sing b/c her voice is gone or something
> honor society was really good.
> the wondergirls were.......uh....kinda lame haha
> and for the two opening acts we moved down like 10 rows because no one was in the seats, and once the wondergirls got off we figured they would be  here by now if they were coming, and then RIGHT as the jb start to come out, these girls show up and they're like "yeah, you're in our seats" so we had to go back up to our seats, which were still super awesome.
> i took 154 pictures, but about 120 of them suck bc my camera decided it was a good night to hate me and only take pictures when it felt like it. but i did get a bunch of pics of when you look me in the eyes and if you go through all of them really fast it looks like they're moving in a circle haha.
> oh and someone threw joe a hat shaped like a pizza and he wore it.
> and they sang part of i gotta feeling by the blackeyed peas, i think it was when they were supposed to sing battlefield.
> and i got a tour t shirt!!! i wanted to get the lines vines and trying times one but they only had large and x large left (bc i got it after the show) so i just got the tour one.
> which i plan on wearing on picture day xD



haha sounds like you had fun. 
ah honor society is awesooome.
i hate that when people arent in their seats then they magically show up. 
they sang i gotta feelin! thats so weird. ahh xD
did you see any verizon people?  xD


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> MANDY.
> ahhhh our little Joseph.
> happy birthday Joseph.
> Oh and Happy Anniversary Mr.& Mrs. Jonas.
> 
> 
> 
> haha sounds like you had fun.
> ah honor society is awesooome.
> i hate that when people arent in their seats then they magically show up.
> they sang i gotta feelin! thats so weird. ahh xD
> did you see any verizon people?  xD



I know I can't believe it! 
How can he not be a teenager anymore? It's not possible.
Ah wow, 20. 
Joe you must stop growing up! xD

Oh yeah! Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Jonas! 
Wow I can't even spell Jonas today, I had to backspace like three times. xD


----------



## disneychick2721

Mandy91 said:


> I know I can't believe it!
> How can he not be a teenager anymore? It's not possible.
> Ah wow, 20.
> Joe you must stop growing up! xD
> 
> Oh yeah! Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Jonas!
> Wow I can't even spell Jonas today, I had to backspace like three times. xD


----------



## disneychick2721

oh and Happy one year since the cryfest everyone!


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> oh and Happy one year since the cryfest everyone!



Aww the cryfest that really brought us all together. 
I remember you commented the boys that night.
We talked about how the boys are different from other bands and they treat their fans really well. Hasn't changed a bit. =)


----------



## disneychick2721

Mandy91 said:


> Aww the cryfest that really brought us all together.
> I remember you commented the boys that night.
> We talked about how the boys are different from other bands and they treat their fans really well. Hasn't changed a bit. =)



mhm. 

absolutely. their generally the same boys.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> omg it was SOOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
> except jordin sparks didnt sing b/c her voice is gone or something
> honor society was really good.
> the wondergirls were.......uh....kinda lame haha
> and for the two opening acts we moved down like 10 rows because no one was in the seats, and once the wondergirls got off we figured they would be  here by now if they were coming, and then RIGHT as the jb start to come out, these girls show up and they're like "yeah, you're in our seats" so we had to go back up to our seats, which were still super awesome.
> i took 154 pictures, but about 120 of them suck bc my camera decided it was a good night to hate me and only take pictures when it felt like it. but i did get a bunch of pics of when you look me in the eyes and if you go through all of them really fast it looks like they're moving in a circle haha.
> oh and someone threw joe a hat shaped like a pizza and he wore it.
> and they sang part of i gotta feeling by the blackeyed peas, i think it was when they were supposed to sing battlefield.
> and i got a tour t shirt!!! i wanted to get the lines vines and trying times one but they only had large and x large left (bc i got it after the show) so i just got the tour one.
> which i plan on wearing on picture day xD



Oh no! Jordin didn't sing? 

Anyways, it sounded like fun. 

Makes me even more PUMPED,YO.

POST THEM PICTURES.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I've come to admit that I do like the Jonas Brothers and I think Nick _is_ cute.

Someone help me. xP

They were giving tickets away for their concert a few weeks ago and I really wanted them, but alas I didn't get a chance to win them.


----------



## disneychick2721

::Snow_White:: said:


> I've come to admit that I do like the Jonas Brothers and I think Nick _is_ cute.
> 
> Someone help me. xP
> 
> They were giving tickets away for their concert a few weeks ago and I really wanted them, but alas I didn't get a chance to win them.



Hahaha well, welcome to the dark side. 
xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

::Snow_White:: said:


> I've come to admit that I do like the Jonas Brothers and I think Nick _is_ cute.
> 
> Someone help me. xP
> 
> They were giving tickets away for their concert a few weeks ago and I really wanted them, but alas I didn't get a chance to win them.



Nick has that effect on you.


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> mhm.
> 
> absolutely. their generally the same boys.



They are, it's cool to see as years go by they may have matured but they always stayed true to themselves.



::Snow_White:: said:


> I've come to admit that I do like the Jonas Brothers and I think Nick _is_ cute.
> 
> Someone help me. xP
> 
> They were giving tickets away for their concert a few weeks ago and I really wanted them, but alas I didn't get a chance to win them.



Welcome! xD


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I think it all started with Paranoid because it was the best song to run to. Then I saw Jonas and I loved it and then I started liking their other songs. 

I keep listening to Fly with me.


----------



## aquarhapsody

::Snow_White:: said:


> I think it all started with Paranoid because it was the best song to run to. Then I saw Jonas and I loved it and then I started liking their other songs.
> 
> I keep listening to Fly with me.



Good to know that their new stuff is gaining them some new interest.

And even their show!


----------



## Mandy91

::Snow_White:: said:


> I think it all started with Paranoid because it was the best song to run to. Then I saw Jonas and I loved it and then I started liking their other songs.
> 
> I keep listening to Fly with me.



That's really cool! Do you like any of their older songs or mostly their new songs? 

I love Fly With Me.
"Peter Pan and Wendy turned out fine. So won't fly with me?" =)


----------



## aquarhapsody

WOW.

21 hours till I see Jonas Bros. 

I keep counting the hours.


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> That's really cool! Do you like any of their older songs or mostly their new songs?
> 
> I love Fly With Me.
> "Peter Pan and Wendy turned out fine. So won't fly with me?" =)



i totally forgot to mention that on the floor there was this guy and this girl and they were like intensely dressed as peter pan and wendy. their costumes were shiny xD

and also, i was just on facebook, and this girl i go to school with who HATES the jonas brothers, thinks they're gay, etc, got to freaking MEET THEM at the concert. why does it always work that way?


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> WOW.
> 
> 21 hours till I see Jonas Bros.
> 
> I keep counting the hours.



eeeeeek exciting!!
haha when i went to see them at the rodeo, me and my friend made super intense countdowns on microsoft word and sent them to each other everyday for like 3 weeks before the concert xD


----------



## inlalaland

OMG JONAS THREAD!!!
I was on vacation for the last two weeks, and the only internet I had was through my iPhone and the DIS wouldn't load which sucked. xD
But anyway!!!
Mandy that was awesome!!! The picture montage!!! Ahhh I almost cried. 

*HAPPY [LATE] BIRTHDAY JOE!!!*

Ahh! Hannah! It looks like it was amazing! That's too bad Jordin didn't sing, but it still looked like a great show! Thanks for the pictures. 

Guys! I'm going absolutely crazy. The Tampa show is day after tomorrow!! AHHHHHH!! I am SO excited lol!

Oh yeah, nice title!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Yeah, I like SOS, When you look me in the eyes, Burnin up, those are the only ones I've heard so far besides the other two.
I'm listening to a little bit longer right now.


----------



## Whitleigh

Great pics Mandy and Hannah! 

ELSIE!!!! You live!!! I was wondering where you were!  Welcome back. I hope that you have TONS of fun at your concert. You better bring back a ton of pics!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Double post for some odd reason.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> eeeeeek exciting!!
> haha when i went to see them at the rodeo, me and my friend made super intense countdowns on microsoft word and sent them to each other everyday for like 3 weeks before the concert xD



Haha, i've been mentally counting down.

Counting fingers, m&ms, anything I could get my hands on.

I can't believe it's already Sunday.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Haha, i've been mentally counting down.
> 
> Counting fingers, m&ms, anything I could get my hands on.
> 
> *I can't believe it's already Sunday*.



dont remind me.
i have school tomorrow.


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> dont remind me.
> i have school tomorrow.



Ouch!! Have fun though!


----------



## Vally

I had my extremely late brithday party on Fri-Sat and I got 2 JB Rolling Stone bags XD. I wanted to keep them both but my mom says I have to return the one with the tags... A couple girls said they were gonna take home their plates and wash them XD. I saved a few.


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> i totally forgot to mention that on the floor there was this guy and this girl and they were like intensely dressed as peter pan and wendy. their costumes were shiny xD
> 
> and also, i was just on facebook, and this girl i go to school with who HATES the jonas brothers, thinks they're gay, etc, got to freaking MEET THEM at the concert. why does it always work that way?



 I hate when that happens... My friend Lizzie didn't like JB when they went on tour with Miley and she got to go and me and Leah were really mad because she came back and was all "I love the Jonas Brothers!"


----------



## I Am What I Am

AHHH! JOE! HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY! 


I can't believe that TOMORROW is the concert! So exciting lemme tell ya. XD


Mandy, I love the photo montage!

Hannah, Great pictures! It gives me hope for tomorrow! XD


----------



## aquarhapsody

YAHOO. THE SHOW WAS AMAZINGG.


Although I'm not going to post all of my pictures due to the suckiness of about 3/4 of them.

I have one good,short video of Lovebug that I might post on YouTube,thoughg.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> YAHOO. THE SHOW WAS AMAZINGG.
> 
> 
> Although I'm not going to post all of my pictures due to the suckiness of about 3/4 of them.
> 
> I have one good,short video of Lovebug that I might post on YouTube,thoughg.


Glad you had fun!

I want to see the 1/4 that turned out good!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Glad you had fun!
> 
> I want to see the 1/4 that turned out good!



I'll post them after lunch.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I'll post them after lunch.


Ok!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Ok!



So, yeah, I've been looking around the boards for a good explanation on how to post pictures.


Yet I am still lost on this whole picture thing.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> So, yeah, I've been looking around the boards for a good explanation on how to post pictures.
> 
> 
> Yet I am still lost on this whole picture thing.




You have to like upload them to Photobucket then get the link and click on the little picture of like the sun and mountains when you post and put the link in.

Yeah I probably didn't explain it that well. XD


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> So, yeah, I've been looking around the boards for a good explanation on how to post pictures.
> 
> 
> Yet I am still lost on this whole picture thing.



I just upload them to Photobucket, then go to the little "share" tab then click a "URL link" and just copy and paste


----------



## Whitleigh

Has anyone seen the new JONAS? It is sooo funny. Perhaps the funniest yet. At the beginning they ride in on Joe's motorcycle and Nick is on the back and Kevin is in the side car. And, he acts like a nerd, with suspenders and everything. I am not finished yet, but it is so cute! 

And, forgive me, I cannot remember your name for the life of me, but I am glad that you had fun at your concert!!


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> Has anyone seen the new JONAS? It is sooo funny. Perhaps the funniest yet. At the beginning they ride in on Joe's motorcycle and Nick is on the back and Kevin is in the side car. And, he acts like a nerd, with suspenders and everything. I am not finished yet, but it is so cute!
> 
> And, forgive me, I cannot remember your name for the life of me, but I am glad that you had fun at your concert!!



Yes lol! I watched!
I was laughing wayyy too hard at the part where Joe was acting like the nerd/little kid, and he runs under the covers crying and Nick is like, "Joeeee, come out and look at the pretty belllsss!" 

I don't know why, I just thought that was really funny. xD

And AHHH! Concert is tomorrow!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

I know! It cracked me up! And then my stupid Tivo cut off the end.. where they are walking into the "private party". Boo on Tivo.


----------



## DisneyGirl625

hey


----------



## I Am What I Am

I totally didn't get to see JONAS. This is like the 3 episode I've missed. They keep "disappear" from my DVR.

CONCERT IN LESS THEN 24 HOURS!


----------



## Whitleigh

WHOO have fun!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Has anyone seen the new JONAS? It is sooo funny. Perhaps the funniest yet. At the beginning they ride in on Joe's motorcycle and Nick is on the back and Kevin is in the side car. And, he acts like a nerd, with suspenders and everything. I am not finished yet, but it is so cute!
> 
> And, forgive me, I cannot remember your name for the life of me, but I am glad that you had fun at your concert!!



ROFL
"He hasn;t been this happy since he became a 5th level wizard."

For some reason,I laughed so hard when I saw that. xD

That was a good episode. Not the best yet, but still funny.


----------



## I Am What I Am

AIEEEEEEEEEEEE!

It's time I start getting ready for the concert! I'M SO FLIPPIN EXCITED!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> AIEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> It's time I start getting ready for the concert! I'M SO FLIPPIN EXCITED!



HAVE FUN!!! mine is a week from TODAY!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Does anyone know how to go about getting soundcheck passes?


----------



## Whitleigh

So, Jordin Sparks dumped the Jo Bros. for Britney Spears. Wonder who that will leave now?? I am hoping Demi.. surely not Miley! Especially not for mine, since it is in Nashville.


----------



## bans729

hey yall!
i hope whoever had a concert tonight had lots of fun!!!
and you MUST report back. and it must include pictures. 
i have school picture day tomorrow and i am wearing my world tour shirt, against my mother's wishes xD
and i have to say that knowing i was using a jonas brothers notebook made my latin 3 homework much more enjoyable xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Pictures in next post.

Nothing on my computer is cooperating this week, so yeah.


----------



## aquarhapsody

So here are the only few good pictures from the show.
Just click on the tab.
And sorry, I didn't get any Kevin. He hardly came to our side, I wanted my mom to get one cause they were all blurry, it's a long story.

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0318.jpg

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0334.jpg

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0315.jpg

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0339.jpg

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0342.jpg

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0343.jpg

So yeah, that's about it. I really am not a photography master at concerts.


----------



## I Am What I Am

OMG The show was AMAZING!!!


Pictures coming soon, I took like nearly 300. heehee


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> So here are the only few good pictures from the show.
> Just click on the tab.
> And sorry, I didn't get any Kevin. He hardly came to our side, I wanted my mom to get one cause they were all blurry, it's a long story.
> 
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0318.jpg
> 
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0334.jpg
> 
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0315.jpg
> 
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0339.jpg
> 
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0342.jpg
> 
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad283/CrystalJupiter/IMG_0343.jpg
> 
> So yeah, that's about it. I really am not a photography master at concerts.



Man oh man am I loving the one of Joe in the tank top.  Great pics!!



I Am What I Am said:


> OMG The show was AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> Pictures coming soon, I took like nearly 300. heehee


 Glad that you had fun, I cannot wait to see them!!

ETA: Quick question, has anyone ever won meet and greet passes from Team Jonas?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Man oh man am I loving the one of Joe in the tank top.  Great pics!!
> 
> 
> Glad that you had fun, I cannot wait to see them!!
> 
> ETA: Quick question, has anyone ever won meet and greet passes from Team Jonas?




It's gonna be a while cause I have to charge my camera battery first. 

Don't know. I'm not TJ. 

I also have a TJ question. Is a year membership a full year? like if I got it for Christmas would it be good until next December?


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> It's gonna be a while cause I have to charge my camera battery first.
> 
> Don't know. I'm not TJ.
> 
> I also have a TJ question. Is a year membership a full year? like if I got it for Christmas would it be good until next December?



Yes, it is a full year. So, say, December 25th - December 25th. Although, I would activate maybe around March. I say that bc that is when the tix go on pre-sale and you would get two chances. But, then again, I think that you are only allowed to do one pre-sale and meet and greet thing per account- like per year, so that may not work out!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Yes, it is a full year. So, say, December 25th - December 25th. Although, I would activate maybe around March. I say that bc that is when the tix go on pre-sale and you would get two chances. But, then again, I think that you are only allowed to do one pre-sale and meet and greet thing per account- like per year, so that may not work out!




Ok, just making sure. 

Now I know what to put to replace laptop on my Christmas list!

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/joe-jonas-to-be-guest-judge-on-idol/26593

Yay!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Ok, just making sure.
> 
> Now I know what to put to replace laptop on my Christmas list!
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/joe-jonas-to-be-guest-judge-on-idol/26593
> 
> Yay!



WOW!!! That will probably be the BIGGEST audition they have ever had! I bet that girls from across the country will flock there. Poor Joe! Wonder how many JB songs we will hear?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> WOW!!! That will probably be the BIGGEST audition they have ever had! I bet that girls from across the country will flock there. Poor Joe! Wonder how many JB songs we will hear?



Haha, that will be interesting. I can see Joe hiding his head in his hands at the terrible auditions. 

Oh, by the way, Jonas fans should read this article. It's amazing.
http://www.morethanatestscore.com/2...he-indie-kid-learned-from-the-jonas-brothers/


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Haha, that will be interesting. I can see Joe hiding his head in his hands at the terrible auditions.
> 
> Oh, by the way, Jonas fans should read this article. It's amazing.
> http://www.morethanatestscore.com/2...he-indie-kid-learned-from-the-jonas-brothers/



"That’s when something clicked inside me. That’s when I realized what it meant to be a true fan. To love a band so much, that you dedicate time, money, and energy into supporting them. I love bands, I love many bands. But have I ever given my all to them, to see them as something other than a source of entertainment? Have I recognized that my band is more than just puppets with guitars; that they are living-breathing beings that struggle to succeed? Have I really realized how hard they have worked for my respect and my admiration?"

That's most definatly us.

Just finished it. That really expresses how JB fans are truly dedicated. I don't know why, but I just love this article. Maybe because it's saying that the Jonas Brothers are not just some fad. They have alot of die-hard fans out there.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Heyy!
I hope everyone who just went to a concert had FUNN!
Hope everyone that's going soon has FUNN!

LOVE ALL THE PICTURES!

PS- I loved the new JONAS I cracked up at several times! My favorite parts:
"He hasn't been this happy (or something along those lines) since he became a 5th level wizard!"
and
When Nick has to ring the bells!
Definatly my favorite episode!


----------



## bans729

so i wore my world tour shirt today for picture day
and if my hair were shorter, you would totally be able to read the words "jonas brothers" xD
but since my hair is in the way it says like "nas others" haha
and i have a freaking parallel parking spot this year


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so i wore my world tour shirt today for picture day
> and if my hair were shorter, you would totally be able to read the words "jonas brothers" xD
> but since my hair is in the way it says like "nas others" haha
> and i have a freaking parallel parking spot this year



Oh. My. Gosh. That is so uncool. If that were the case for me, I would never come to school. It just makes me super nervous to parallel park. All I can say is get there early!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> "Thats when something clicked inside me. Thats when I realized what it meant to be a true fan. To love a band so much, that you dedicate time, money, and energy into supporting them. I love bands, I love many bands. But have I ever given my all to them, to see them as something other than a source of entertainment? Have I recognized that my band is more than just puppets with guitars; that they are living-breathing beings that struggle to succeed? Have I really realized how hard they have worked for my respect and my admiration?"
> 
> That's most definatly us.
> 
> Just finished it. That really expresses how JB fans are truly dedicated. I don't know why, but I just love this article. Maybe because it's saying that the Jonas Brothers are not just some fad. They have alot of die-hard fans out there.



One of the best fan articles I've ever read.
Her, a non-fan got what most other haters and people who weren't fans never seemed to understand.

I give her a  for writing that, and most of all for realizing that.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. That is so uncool. If that were the case for me, I would never come to school. It just makes me super nervous to parallel park. All I can say is get there early!!



seniors got to get spots on monday and tuesday, so naturally they took all the good spots. so the only spots left were some in the back lot, some right next to the street our school is on, and some along the side of the property which are practically impossible to get out of b/c you have to back into the carpool line. so my spot is actually good compared to the other ones. it was funny though, bc we had a junior class meeting at lunch today and when it was over, i swear our ENTIRE junior class SPRINTED across the school to the front desk and formed a mob to get a parking spot. i just pushed and shoved and cut people in line bc i had to get a spot close to our brother school so i dont have to walk so far for cheerleading. and i'm glad i did bc they ran out of spots towards the end which NEVER happens. and my dad just made me parallel park in front of our house like 239700803248 times. i'm just hoping that the people in front of and behind me arent there when i get to school haha. at least the person behind me anyway.


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> seniors got to get spots on monday and tuesday, so naturally they took all the good spots. so the only spots left were some in the back lot, some right next to the street our school is on, and some along the side of the property which are practically impossible to get out of b/c you have to back into the carpool line. so my spot is actually good compared to the other ones. it was funny though, bc we had a junior class meeting at lunch today and when it was over, i swear our ENTIRE junior class SPRINTED across the school to the front desk and formed a mob to get a parking spot. i just pushed and shoved and cut people in line bc i had to get a spot close to our brother school so i dont have to walk so far for cheerleading. and i'm glad i did bc they ran out of spots towards the end which NEVER happens. and my dad just made me parallel park in front of our house like 239700803248 times. i'm just hoping that the people in front of and behind me arent there when i get to school haha. at least the person behind me anyway.



hehe, well I wish you the best of luck in your parallel parking endeavors!

So, TJ says that they will notify winners of the meet and greet passes 4-6 days before the concert, and today started the 6 day mark. I could barf I am so nervous and want it so badly. I really really really hope that I will get one.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> hehe, well I wish you the best of luck in your parallel parking endeavors!
> 
> So, TJ says that they will notify winners of the meet and greet passes 4-6 days before the concert, and today started the 6 day mark. I could barf I am so nervous and want it so badly. I really really really hope that I will get one.



haha thanks. and i'm pretty sure the girl in front of me has a lexus, so hopefully i dont hit her haha

good luck!!!!! i hope you get it!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha thanks. and i'm pretty sure the girl in front of me has a lexus, so hopefully i dont hit her haha
> 
> good luck!!!!! i hope you get it!!!



Oh my, I really hope that you don't either! 

And, thanks! I REALLY want to meet them.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Picture time!

There's lots:
(In no particular order)





The Tour Bus





Gotta Find You





(This is my favorite picture. It's my desktop background)





(the foam!)











(Jordin Sparks Battlefield Duet)





(The waterscreen! You can barely see it but it was so awesome!)



























































































Part 2 Coming up next

(And I apologize for length/size in advance)


----------



## I Am What I Am

Part 3 coming up!


----------



## I Am What I Am

(This is an awesome one!)





Part 4 Coming up!


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> (This is an awesome one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 4 Coming up!



Much Better was friggin' EPIC.


----------



## Whitleigh

Those are all so awesome Jade!! How do you see the tour bus? Is it just parked somewhere??


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Much Better was friggin' EPIC.


TOTALLY.


Whitleigh said:


> Those are all so awesome Jade!! How do you see the tour bus? Is it just parked somewhere??



It was like parked out front for fans to sign


----------



## Whitleigh

Cool!! I will defnitely look for that!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Cool!! I will defnitely look for that!!!


Make sure you remember the marker!


----------



## Vally

For band camp, I carpool with my bro, his friend, and my friend and they all hate JB and have to say stuff about them everyday on the way to band... It's getting really annoying... What good comeback should I say to them?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> For band camp, I carpool with my bro, his friend, and my friend and they all hate JB and have to say stuff about them everyday on the way to band... It's getting really annoying... What good comeback should I say to them?




You could always sing JB songs at the top of your lungs


----------



## Whitleigh

Marker or spray paint? 

And, I did not get a soundcheck or Meet and greet pass. :'(


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Marker or spray paint?
> 
> And, I did not get a soundcheck or Meet and greet pass. :'(




I don't think that spray paint is encouraged. I'd go with marker myself.

Aww..


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> You could always sing JB songs at the top of your lungs


Ha true... I should do that!


Whitleigh said:


> Marker or spray paint?
> 
> And, I did not get a soundcheck or Meet and greet pass. :'(



Awe... I'm sorry. There's always a next time!


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Marker or spray paint?
> 
> And, I did not get a soundcheck or Meet and greet pass. :'(



Aww it's ok!
I ended up deciding to enter because of soundcheck and I didn't get it either.
Next time, right? =)

I'll post some pictures I got from the Tampa concert, they're not good because I didn't bring my camera so I had to use my iPhone, which doesn't have zoom or any stabilization features. Which means every shot is at least a little blurry. xD
But my seats were absolutely _amazing_. I had SO much fun.











I caught Kev in mid-air. xD















Blurry Joe. xD This was one of the only few times he came down our catwalk, it was mostly Kev or Nick.










Garbo!















John Taylor!





Nick booty. xD















He was staring into the crowd, he has such an intense stare. =0



































Kev looked right at my dad and got him sooo bad, he was covered in foam. xD










Nick J on drums. 





And a Jonas crate, I heard that's how they travel around the venue, in crates. xD





Ok I had heard of it, but never actually experienced it before this.
The amount of screams for each brother.
Kev got noticeably less screams than Nick and Joe. Made me sad. =(
So I screamed really loud for him. And the band, not many people screamed for them either.
I was like what the heck people come on! xD


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> Aww it's ok!
> I ended up deciding to enter because of soundcheck and I didn't get it either.
> Next time, right? =)
> 
> I'll post some pictures I got from the Tampa concert, they're not good because I didn't bring my camera so I had to use my iPhone, which doesn't have zoom or any stabilization features. Which means every shot is at least a little blurry. xD
> But my seats were absolutely _amazing_. I had SO much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught Kev in mid-air. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Joe. xD This was one of the only few times he came down our catwalk, it was mostly Kev or Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Taylor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick booty. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was staring into the crowd, he has such an intense stare. =0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev looked right at my dad and got him sooo bad, he was covered in foam. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick J on drums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Jonas crate, I heard that's how they travel around the venue, in crates. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I had heard of it, but never actually experienced it before this.
> The amount of screams for each brother.
> Kev got noticeably less screams than Nick and Joe. Made me sad. =(
> So I screamed really loud for him. And the band, not many people screamed for them either.
> I was like what the heck people come on! xD



awesome pics! your seats look amazing!!!
yeah i know, kev got like zero screams at my concert ):


----------



## Whitleigh

WOW!! Mandy, you had awesome seats!! So, you mean you think that they ride around in those crates? That's funny!

And Jade, I thought that it just looked like people had used spray paint in the pic you showed. But, I guess a paint pen would be best?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> WOW!! Mandy, you had awesome seats!! So, you mean you think that they ride around in those crates? That's funny!
> 
> And Jade, I thought that it just looked like people had used spray paint in the pic you showed. But, I guess a paint pen would be best?



There was spray paint on the bus but there was also a sign that said "Please no spray paint" so idk.

I screamed really loud for Kevin. Mean people who don't like him ={


----------



## cannp123165

Great photos - it looks amazing!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> There was spray paint on the bus but there was also a sign that said "Please no spray paint" so idk.
> 
> I screamed really loud for Kevin. Mean people who don't like him ={



I screamed like I was in a horror movie, when he came to our side of the stage.

Just cause I could.  
The girl sitting next to me thought I was crazy, but that's cause she looked bored to tears.


I even think my mom screamed for him.  O__o


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> There was spray paint on the bus but there was also a sign that said "Please no spray paint" so idk.
> 
> I screamed really loud for Kevin. Mean people who don't like him ={



Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Princess victoria

OMG.
Facebook livechat.
Nick Has his guitar and is singing.


----------



## Princess victoria

I took Screen shots 

















Haha the last one. xD
It was Jordin Spark's dog.


----------



## Whitleigh

I loved it. But I was so surprised how they could not remember the words or titles to their songs!! Great chat though!


----------



## bans729

i'm really sad i missed it, i was at work, and now i have tons and tons of hw to do, so i guess i'll watch it later tonight


----------



## aquarhapsody

I loved the livechat. 

No insane promoting this time, just random talking. xD

And really good singing.

Even though Joe and Nick frogot the words, I give them credit for remembering 90% of the words to 7:05.  I love that song.


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

Looking at this thread made me realize that I never really had a chance to tell many people about my CRAZY Jonas encounters this summer, owing to that fact that the majority of my friends only barely put up with my love for them. So anyway, I'd like to share :]

The first Jonas story of the summer was at their last of three concerts in Nassau Coliseum in NY. First of all, my older cousin got me and my other cousin the tickets as a surprise for being in her wedding party, which was awesome, but she warned that she got the tickets late and that the seats would be pretty bad.
She was right. We were DEAD LAST row with the ceiling dipping down in front of us so that you had to bend over completely to see the stage at all, and it just looked like little ants walking around.
Here's pictures of me showing our fabulous view and modeling the very back wall of Nassau Coliseum :]










I thought it was kinda funny, (I mean, VERY LAST row out of all the seats in an entire coliseum? What are the odds?!) but my cousin was understandably upset. So to try and brighten her mood, I started joking about how I had heard before that sometimes Jonas gave pity front row seats to people in the dead last row. I was obviously kidding, I mean, what would the odds of that be?

Not 5 minutes later, two women walk up the stairs towards us, so my cousin smiled and said hello to them, and they were like, "So, we have an extra ticket down there, would you 2 like to split it between you?" And I was like, "Wow, that's awesome and so nice of you, where is it?" And she replied, "Front row."
That's when my jaw dropped. A FREE FRONT ROW TICKET TO A JONAS CONCERT?! That's what dreams are made of! I couldn't believe it!

So me and my cousin alternated between the front row seat, which was at the center of the end of the right catwalk, where they happen to walk down to ALL THE TIME. It was absolutely fantastic and surreal, I felt like I should keep pinching myself to make sure it wasn't a dream. We made tons of eye contact and had an awesome time, it was indescribably amazing. And my cousin got some CRAZY pictures.

Oh, but it gets better. 
Me and my cousin both love Honor Society and have been following them for over a year, so when we realized that we were stupid and didn't bring enough money for meet and greets (they were $20 each to pre-order their album and we only had $20 between the 2 of us) we were pretty upset.
But the angel lady who gave us the front row ticket was talking to my cousin about HS when they were performing, and when she explained our predicament, the lady GAVE HER $20! A complete stranger!
So of course my cousin was like, "No, I can't accept this, you're way too kind!" ANd the lady was just like, "No, I want to make this night extra special for you, take it!"
A front row ticket for free and a chance to meet HS? Oh, she made it EXTRA extra special.

So once the concert was over and we thanked the woman profusely, we went and met HS, but since the line was so long, we could only get their autographs and no picture, so we were pretty bummed.
But as we were waiting for our ride, we saw their tour bus and decided to go check it out. I guess they saw us hanging outside, because they came out to talk to us! They were all so sweet and funny and we got a pretty sweet picture :]





Basically, it was one of the best nights I've ever had. I'll do another post with some of the pictures.


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

hahah Kevin mid-jump looks like a leprechaun




















I love that one.^


----------



## aquarhapsody

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Looking at this thread made me realize that I never really had a chance to tell many people about my CRAZY Jonas encounters this summer, owing to that fact that the majority of my friends only barely put up with my love for them. So anyway, I'd like to share :]
> 
> The first Jonas story of the summer was at their last of three concerts in Nassau Coliseum in NY. First of all, my older cousin got me and my other cousin the tickets as a surprise for being in her wedding party, which was awesome, but she warned that she got the tickets late and that the seats would be pretty bad.
> She was right. We were DEAD LAST row with the ceiling dipping down in front of us so that you had to bend over completely to see the stage at all, and it just looked like little ants walking around.
> Here's pictures of me showing our fabulous view and modeling the very back wall of Nassau Coliseum :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was kinda funny, (I mean, VERY LAST row out of all the seats in an entire coliseum? What are the odds?!) but my cousin was understandably upset. So to try and brighten her mood, I started joking about how I had heard before that sometimes Jonas gave pity front row seats to people in the dead last row. I was obviously kidding, I mean, what would the odds of that be?
> 
> Not 5 minutes later, two women walk up the stairs towards us, so my cousin smiled and said hello to them, and they were like, "So, we have an extra ticket down there, would you 2 like to split it between you?" And I was like, "Wow, that's awesome and so nice of you, where is it?" And she replied, "Front row."
> That's when my jaw dropped. A FREE FRONT ROW TICKET TO A JONAS CONCERT?! That's what dreams are made of! I couldn't believe it!
> 
> So me and my cousin alternated between the front row seat, which was at the center of the end of the right catwalk, where they happen to walk down to ALL THE TIME. It was absolutely fantastic and surreal, I felt like I should keep pinching myself to make sure it wasn't a dream. We made tons of eye contact and had an awesome time, it was indescribably amazing. And my cousin got some CRAZY pictures.
> 
> Oh, but it gets better.
> Me and my cousin both love Honor Society and have been following them for over a year, so when we realized that we were stupid and didn't bring enough money for meet and greets (they were $20 each to pre-order their album and we only had $20 between the 2 of us) we were pretty upset.
> But the angel lady who gave us the front row ticket was talking to my cousin about HS when they were performing, and when she explained our predicament, the lady GAVE HER $20! A complete stranger!
> So of course my cousin was like, "No, I can't accept this, you're way too kind!" ANd the lady was just like, "No, I want to make this night extra special for you, take it!"
> A front row ticket for free and a chance to meet HS? Oh, she made it EXTRA extra special.
> 
> So once the concert was over and we thanked the woman profusely, we went and met HS, but since the line was so long, we could only get their autographs and no picture, so we were pretty bummed.
> But as we were waiting for our ride, we saw their tour bus and decided to go check it out. I guess they saw us hanging outside, because they came out to talk to us! They were all so sweet and funny and we got a pretty sweet picture :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, it was one of the best nights I've ever had. I'll do another post with some of the pictures.



WOW. You're lucky!
Free front row seats?
Free 20$?
A picture with HS, even when you thought you wouldn't get one?

Dude. That's insanely cool.


----------



## Whitleigh

You have to be the LUCKIEST person alive!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://twitter.com/iamJoesCamera


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://twitter.com/iamJoesCamera



OMJ. I just spend a good 5 minutes laughing.


----------



## Whitleigh

Wow, they have been busy. That is a ton of tweets!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

> Just a message to Joe's new camera... When Joe comes and finds me, your lens will NEVER see the light of day ever again.


----------



## I Am What I Am

> Just finished deleteing the last of my Camilla pictures. FREEDOM.





> Joseph's in my soul. I can hear him everyday everynight he's the one thing on my hard drive. Joseph's in my soul & Im never letting go-oo-oh


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh my. These are hilarious, but somebody is having too much fun. The Camilla one is funny.


----------



## Princess victoria

haha i'm totally following that twitter now. xD


----------



## bans729

so i was just in the middle of watching the live chat on youtube when my internet decided to shut itself down. so i'm waiting for it to reload again, but i at least got through the part where they sang 7:05 which was AMAZING, even if they forgot about 80% of the lyrics haha. and i loved joe's interpretive dancing during catch me xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> so i was just in the middle of watching the live chat on youtube when my internet decided to shut itself down. so i'm waiting for it to reload again, but i at least got through the part where they sang 7:05 which was AMAZING, even if they forgot about 80% of the lyrics haha. and i loved joe's interpretive dancing during catch me xD



I REALLY want 7:05 and Catch Me as Mp3s.

And maybe Joe's interpretations as a video. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

> One time, he took a picture of Camilla & my lens cracked a tiny bit. It was SO painful!


----------



## bans729

so i'm sitting in english class and i've decided my teacher looks kinda like danielle deleasa hahaha. and also my history teacher's voice sounds like john travolta as edna turnblad in hairspray xD


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> so i'm sitting in english class and i've decided my teacher looks kinda like danielle deleasa hahaha. and also my history teacher's voice sounds like *john travolta as edna turnblad in hairspray* xD



 
hahahaha. wow.


----------



## Vally

I was a superhero today at band!




random, I know XD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Today Nick was in DC talking about raising type 1 diabetes awareness. 





> WASHINGTON, Aug. 24 /PRNewswire/ -- Nick Jonas today made a passionate plea to an audience of journalists at the National Press Club asking them to raise more awareness about type 1 diabetes to motivate young people like him and their families to properly manage their condition. Nick, 16, is one of the youngest guests ever invited to speak at the Club. He talked about his own journey with diabetes, the charitable efforts of the Jonas Brothers' Change for the Children Foundation and why he embraces the role of diabetes ambassador.
> Nick recounted that until he was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes almost four years ago, he didn't know anything about, or anybody else with, the condition. That has all since changed. With the love and support of his family, he has learned how to live with and manage his condition. He wrote the song, "A Little Bit Longer," to share that experience and inspire others. In 2007 Nick went public with his diabetes. The impact of that announcement and his subsequent work with the Bayer Diabetes Care NicksSimpleWins.com campaign has had far reaching global impact, helping to raise awareness of the disease. Much more needs to be done, he said, and he asked reporters to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So many fans with diabetes from all over the world share their stories and thank me for being an inspiration to them," said Nick. "It's important for them to know that they motivate and inspire me as well. I'm lucky to have a great support system in my family as well as the tools I need to manage my diabetes properly. By speaking publicly about my experience I hope to increase diabetes awareness, encourage diabetes education and help fundraising for research and other programs for kids with diabetes. The more you report about diabetes, the more people will know," he told members of the press.
> Nick's passion for helping other young people with diabetes by sharing his experience is just one of the ways he "gives back" to fans. He and his brothers, Kevin and Joe, started the Jonas Brothers' Change for the Children Foundation through which they donate funds to several causes including pediatric diabetes research, education and treatment.
> 
> 
> "When Nick talks about diabetes, people listen. And until there is a cure, the greatest weapon against diabetes is increased awareness and knowing how to manage it," said Nancy Katz, head of North America for Bayer Diabetes Care. "That includes working with a health care professional for guidance on regular monitoring of blood sugar and A1C levels, proper diet and exercise and having a positive attitude to achieve every day simple wins."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the announcement of their partnership last year, Bayer and Nick have taken many steps to inspire young people with diabetes to achieve their simple wins: small, everyday victories for managing diabetes that can lead to big differences over time.
> In recognition of his efforts in raising diabetes awareness over the past year, Bayer presented Nick with another $100,000 donation to the Jonas Brothers' Change for the Children Foundation to support its ongoing commitment to pediatric diabetes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In August 2008, announcing the start of their partnership with Nick, Bayer presented the Jonas Brothers with a $100,000 donation for their foundation. In the interim, Nick and Bayer created special dog tags, like the one Nick wears featuring a lyric from his song, "A Little Bit Longer." Proceeds from the sales of the dog tags benefit the Jonas Brothers' Change for the Children Foundation. The dog tags are available through www.NicksSimpleWins.com for a donation of $5. Since the dog tag program launched in November 2008, it has raised an additional $75,000 for the Jonas Brothers' Change for the Children Foundation.
> 
> 
> As this year marks the 40-year anniversary since Bayer introduced the first portable blood glucose meter, the company hopes that its ongoing partnership with Nick reinforces their commitment to diabetes management. To learn more about Nick's personal experiences with diabetes, his programs with Bayer and to read his blog, please go to www.NicksSimpleWins.com.



And some eye candy


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Today Nick was in DC talking about raising type 1 diabetes awareness.
> 
> And some eye candy



Yum.


You know I love candy.


----------



## Mandy91

I Am What I Am said:


> Today Nick was in DC talking about raising type 1 diabetes awareness.
> 
> And some eye candy



Hello Mr. President.


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Yum.
> 
> 
> *You know I love candy*.



XD that made me giggle


----------



## Whitleigh

Eye candy is my fav.. and I don't even like sweets that much! He does look like a future president! MY CONCERT IS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Eye candy is my fav.. and I don't even like sweets that much! He does look like a future president! MY CONCERT IS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!


Eye candy is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice 

Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Today Nick was in DC talking about raising type 1 diabetes awareness.
> 
> And some eye candy



what a stud.
i cant wait to be the first lady when he's in office xD


----------



## Whitleigh

I am so excited, I cannot believe that it is tomorrow! I am wondering if there will be a special guest to replace Jordin for Nashville. My mom says that it might be Taylor, I say there is no chance at that. I think maybe Miley. IDK though.. they have a lot of friends in Nashville.


----------



## Whitleigh

Haha Hannah, that actually made me laugh, which I definitely need today!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> XD that made me giggle



Nice to know I made you laugh.

&&I loved the speech, especially the little jokes throughout.

Are we getting better at humor, Nick?


----------



## bans729

so i just got a call from "Washington DC"
and for a second i was like OMG NICK JONAS!!!
but it turned out to be some lame pre recorded phone survey or something


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> Today Nick was in DC talking about raising type 1 diabetes awareness.
> 
> And some eye candy



why hello Nicholas. 



Whitleigh said:


> Eye candy is my fav.. and I don't even like sweets that much! He does look like a future president! MY CONCERT IS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!



have fun!


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Eye candy is my fav.. and I don't even like sweets that much! He does look like a future president! MY CONCERT IS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!



Ah have fun!


----------



## Whitleigh

Haha Mandy, that was great!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Aw. Nick looks so professional. 

Could someone explain why in one Paranoid they cut out "I'm taking all the doctors meds" ?
I mean, really?


----------



## I Am What I Am

::Snow_White:: said:


> Aw. Nick looks so professional.
> 
> Could someone explain why in one Paranoid they cut out "I'm taking all the doctors meds" ?
> I mean, really?




Really, I have no idea. It's idiotic IMO.

Maybe they thought it was encouraging drugs?


----------



## bans729

::Snow_White:: said:


> Aw. Nick looks so professional.
> 
> Could someone explain why in one Paranoid they cut out "I'm taking all the doctors meds" ?
> I mean, really?



it's because they think that the kiddies will start poppin' pills

"but mom, nick jonas said that he was taking all the doctor's meds!!!"


okay, that would actually be kind of bad haha. but its sort of funny xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> it's because they think that the kiddies will start poppin' pills
> 
> "but mom, nick jonas said that he was taking all the doctor's meds!!!"
> 
> 
> okay, that would actually be kind of bad haha. but its sort of funny xD



If any parent accepted that excuse they are morons. XD


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> it's because they think that the kiddies will start poppin' pills
> 
> "but mom, nick jonas said that he was taking all the doctor's meds!!!"
> 
> 
> okay, that would actually be kind of bad haha. but its sort of funny xD



Joe handed out pills to the neighborhood kids. xD
the jonas's encourage poppin pills! ah!
xD 
nah just kiddin.
hhahaha.


----------



## Whitleigh

My concert was AWESOME!!!!!! I was on the floor. they were not super great seats, they were the back row of the floor, but it was still so much fun. We DID NOT get sprayed?? They only did one side. But then, on our side, they had this hollow circle of rain, and Kev just popped up in like a women's white trench, with the acoustic music to Lovebug, and an umbrella. It was HILARIOUS. Then they all came and played on our end, in the middle of the rain. It was so cool. Most all of my pics are blurry, but I will try to put some of them up. I missed Honor Society and apparently Everlife?? I did not even know that they were there until I got home! All in all, it was AWESOME!!

ETA: I forgot to say that the trampoline was SO COOL! Kevin did a back flip with his guitar while playing it! That's talent! I also loved it when he played the piano, so awesome!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> My concert was AWESOME!!!!!! I was on the floor. they were not super great seats, they were the back row of the floor, but it was still so much fun. We DID NOT get sprayed?? They only did one side. But then, on our side, they had this hollow circle of rain, and Kev just popped up in like a women's white trench, with the acoustic music to Lovebug, and an umbrella. It was HILARIOUS. Then they all came and played on our end, in the middle of the rain. It was so cool. Most all of my pics are blurry, but I will try to put some of them up. I missed Honor Society and apparently Everlife?? I did not even know that they were there until I got home! All in all, it was AWESOME!!
> 
> ETA: I forgot to say that the trampoline was SO COOL! Kevin did a back flip with his guitar while playing it! That's talent! I also loved it when he played the piano, so awesome!


That was the side I was on!

KEVIN JUMPED ON THE TRAMPOLINE?!?! He didn't do that at my show! trust me, I was watching him. the whole time. I freaked out when he started playing the piano!


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> My concert was AWESOME!!!!!! I was on the floor. they were not super great seats, they were the back row of the floor, but it was still so much fun. We DID NOT get sprayed?? They only did one side. But then, on our side, they had this hollow circle of rain, and Kev just popped up in like a women's white trench, with the acoustic music to Lovebug, and an umbrella. It was HILARIOUS. Then they all came and played on our end, in the middle of the rain. It was so cool. Most all of my pics are blurry, but I will try to put some of them up. I missed Honor Society and apparently Everlife?? I did not even know that they were there until I got home! All in all, it was AWESOME!!
> 
> ETA: I forgot to say that the trampoline was SO COOL! Kevin did a back flip with his guitar while playing it! That's talent! I also loved it when he played the piano, so awesome!



I'm glad you had fun!
Kev doing a backflip on the trampoline with his guitar sounds amazing, wow! =0
Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> My concert was AWESOME!!!!!! I was on the floor. they were not super great seats, they were the back row of the floor, but it was still so much fun. We DID NOT get sprayed?? They only did one side. But then, on our side, they had this hollow circle of rain, and Kev just popped up in like a women's white trench, with the acoustic music to Lovebug, and an umbrella. It was HILARIOUS. Then they all came and played on our end, in the middle of the rain. It was so cool. Most all of my pics are blurry, but I will try to put some of them up. I missed Honor Society and apparently Everlife?? I did not even know that they were there until I got home! All in all, it was AWESOME!!
> 
> ETA: I forgot to say that the trampoline was SO COOL! Kevin did a back flip with his guitar while playing it! That's talent! I also loved it when he played the piano, so awesome!



glad you had fun!
you missed Honor Society :O why!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> My concert was AWESOME!!!!!! I was on the floor. they were not super great seats, they were the back row of the floor, but it was still so much fun. We DID NOT get sprayed?? They only did one side. But then, on our side, they had this hollow circle of rain, and Kev just popped up in like a women's white trench, with the acoustic music to Lovebug, and an umbrella. It was HILARIOUS. Then they all came and played on our end, in the middle of the rain. It was so cool. Most all of my pics are blurry, but I will try to put some of them up. I missed Honor Society and apparently Everlife?? I did not even know that they were there until I got home! All in all, it was AWESOME!!
> 
> ETA: I forgot to say that the trampoline was SO COOL! Kevin did a back flip with his guitar while playing it! That's talent! I also loved it when he played the piano, so awesome!



glad you had fun!!!
and yeah i thouht it was weird that they only sprayed one side. but the water thing was so cool, it like made patterns.
Everlife? hahaha i havent heard from them since the 7th grade 4 years ago. i just remember they sang a song in that ice skating movie "go figure" xD


----------



## Whitleigh

I did not want to miss them, the t-shirt line was looong though, and I knew that if I did not get my t-shirt then, then I probably would not get one. We also did the BK pic thing. I did catch the end of their last song. I saw them in January too, so I am not too sad. I am uploading pics now!! I assumed that the entire audience got sprayed too.. I am sad that I did not get sprayed!I will add pics ASAP!


----------



## Whitleigh

Ok so, there does not seem to be a video up anywhere yet of Kevy, but I did find one from a different concert. Same thing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipuygs_s27c

And, photobucket is being SUPER slow for me, so I am still trying to upload.


----------



## cyrus12009

I simply Luv *JONAS BROTHERS*.

They are the besssssssst.


----------



## bans729

cyrus12009 said:


> I simply Luv *JONAS BROTHERS*.
> 
> They are the besssssssst.



you've come to the right place


----------



## Kool Kat

QUOTE=cyrus12009;33328322]I simply Luv *JONAS BROTHERS*.

They are the besssssssst.[/QUOTE]

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

[/QUOTE]


WOW. HE IS SO HOT!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Have I been gone for a day or two like it felt?

xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

There's an online radio station that plays all JB music.

Here's the link: http://www.goomradio.com/goomWeb/home.do#


----------



## Whitleigh

Kevy in the rain, in what I am SURE has to be a women's coat. 






Joe and Nick. 






Kevin, Joe and Nick in the rain circle thing. 






The end  Sorry, they are out of order! 






Going away. 






On the giant lifty thing.. hehe, IDK the term. 






LOVE these two. 











LOVE this one too.  Ah that shirt!!!






Nick hardly ever came over, so this was kind of a precious pic. 






Nick J playing the drums. 






This was with no zoom. Pretty far back, but still fun. 






The band, man, Garbo was looking fineeee! 






Joe dancing. 






All three of our boys. 






Me and the bus, I was sooo excited that I got to sign it!!  I also signed the BK bus, not as many people signed it! I could find my name afterward. 






All in all, it was GREAT. I think that I just focused on pics too much which makes me sad. I wish that I would have just enjoyed it more. And, I saw the Meet and Greet door, where people were going in and out.. it made me want to cry! And I met these girls who were going to meet HS, one girl got them a build-a-bear with her voice in it and a guitar accessory! I thought that was fantastic!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Kevy in the rain, in what I am SURE has to be a women's coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe and Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, Joe and Nick in the rain circle thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end  Sorry, they are out of order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the giant lifty thing.. hehe, IDK the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this one too.  Ah that shirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick hardly ever came over, so this was kind of a precious pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick J playing the drums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was with no zoom. Pretty far back, but still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The band, man, Garbo was looking fineeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of our boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the bus, I was sooo excited that I got to sign it!!  I also signed the BK bus, not as many people signed it! I could find my name afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was GREAT. I think that I just focused on pics too much which makes me sad. I wish that I would have just enjoyed it more. And, I saw the Meet and Greet door, where people were going in and out.. it made me want to cry! And I met these girls who were going to meet HS, one girl got them a build-a-bear with her voice in it and a guitar accessory! I thought that was fantastic!



Wow, I love those pictures. 







And you shirt.


----------



## Vally

Can we please not quote all the pictures? It makes my computer really slow... sorry if this seems mean or something it's just that it takes forever to load


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Wow, I love those pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you shirt.



hehe thanks! I got a lot of comliments on it at the concert. People were like.. WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR SHIRT?!?! And I simply replied, I made them! hehe. I LOVE IT. And it was only about $18 with shipping! That is not to say that I did not get one at the concert though.  Now I just have two for that particular tour, and for Christmas I really want the LVTT V-neck.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> hehe thanks! I got a lot of comliments on it at the concert. People were like.. WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR SHIRT?!?! And I simply replied, I made them! hehe. I LOVE IT. And it was only about $18 with shipping! That is not to say that I did not get one at the concert though.  Now I just have two for that particular tour, and for Christmas I really want the LVTT V-neck.



I wanted the LVATT shirt,too, but it was gone by the time we got to the table.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> hehe thanks! I got a lot of comliments on it at the concert. People were like.. WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR SHIRT?!?! And I simply replied, I made them! hehe. I LOVE IT. And it was only about $18 with shipping! That is not to say that I did not get one at the concert though.  Now I just have two for that particular tour, and for Christmas I really want the LVTT V-neck.





aquarhapsody said:


> I wanted the LVATT shirt,too, but it was gone by the time we got to the table.




I got the LVATT shirt. I loves it. Even though I havent had a chance to wear it yet. 

Ooo! Yesterday I got the JB Rolling Stone bag as a late birthday gift from my aunt!


----------



## Whitleigh

Cool!! Yeah, I really want it. It is so cool. It is also $5 cheaper on TJ website.. plus, you can use your 10% discount if your are a TJ member! WOOHOO.


----------



## Minnie328

Hey everyone!!

I AM A HUGE JONAS BROTHERS FAN!! 

Can you all do me a huge favor?

I entered in the Verizon kickball contest and was wondering if you all could vote for me and tell your friends!!

http://bit.ly/2POTn search "clemens" 

I need all of the help I can get!! My little sister and I thought our video was really creative, especially compared to some of the others, and would really appreciate if you voted!! We really want to win this contest!!

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!! Don't forget to tell your friends!!


----------



## Minnie328

bump...
PLEASE VOTE! http://bit.ly/2POTn search "clemens" and VOTE!! PLEASE!! I can win a game of kickball!!  tell your friends!


----------



## Kool Kat

disneychick2721 said:


> oh and Happy one year since the cryfest everyone!



Can someone please explain to me what the cryfest was? thanks


----------



## Vally

Kool Kat said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the cryfest was? thanks



I wasn't here for it but it was when everyone was talkiing about how great JB is and how much they've grown, how good they are to their fans, ect.


----------



## Whitleigh

Minnie328 said:


> bump...
> PLEASE VOTE! http://bit.ly/2POTn search "clemens" and VOTE!! PLEASE!! I can win a game of kickball!!  tell your friends!



I tirid to vote for you, but for the life of me, I could not figure it out! I did see that you are in fifth though!! Good Luck. 

In other news, my cousins Aunt is in Montreal. She said that she kept hearing tons of screaming and could not figure out what it was. She then looked across the street and saw that she is right across from the Jonas Brothers concert!! She is staying in a SUPER nice hotel where all the hockey players and celebs stay. I wish so much that she would run into them haha. We have her speech planned out, it is, Whitleigh LOVES you and is your biggest fan! hehe.  If only!


----------



## Minnie328

Whitleigh said:


> I tirid to vote for you, but for the life of me, I could not figure it out! I did see that you are in fifth though!! Good Luck.



Okay. So go to the website I linked. Then on the top left corner, there's a button that says "register." You need to enter your e-mail address and a phone number. You will only get one e-mail... a confirmation e-mail. Then you go back to the site I linked, you search "clemens" and vote!!

We sincerely thank you SO much!!

Please keep telling all of your friends!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Cool!! Yeah, I really want it. It is so cool. It is also $5 cheaper on TJ website.. plus, you can use your 10% discount if your are a TJ member! WOOHOO.



Oooh.

I have TJ.

But it's still probably really expensive.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Oooh.
> 
> I have TJ.
> 
> But it's still probably really expensive.




It's be around 28 dollars I think. I'm not that good with math/


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> It's be around 28 dollars I think. I'm not that good with math/



Haha, we can't even afford that.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Haha, we can't even afford that.




Better get a job.XD


I'm using the last of my money to order the WT jacket from Jonasbrothers.com. 

It's probably going to be near 60 dollars.


----------



## Vally

I found $10 near a creek yesterday lol. Just thought I'd say that XD

I went to Wallie World today to return my extra Jonas Brothers Rolling Stone bag and I got the last copy of the RS collector's edition Jonas Brothers magazine. It's amazing! I haven't even read half of it. But they seem to think most of JB's new songs are about s*x and what-not.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> I found $10 near a creek yesterday lol. Just thought I'd say that XD
> 
> I went to Wallie World today to return my extra Jonas Brothers Rolling Stone bag and I got the last copy of the RS collector's edition Jonas Brothers magazine. It's amazing! I haven't even read half of it. But they seem to think most of JB's new songs are about s*x and what-not.


I once found 5 dollars in Target. Just saying. XD


That's cause all THEY think about is s*x.


----------



## Whitleigh

That is disgusting.. about the song references. But, I am glad to know that Wally World has that mag.. I may buy it now!


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> I found $10 near a creek yesterday lol. Just thought I'd say that XD
> 
> I went to Wallie World today to return my extra Jonas Brothers Rolling Stone bag and I got the last copy of the RS collector's edition Jonas Brothers magazine. It's amazing! I haven't even read half of it.* But they seem to think most of JB's new songs are about s*x and what-not.*



i watched that video that oceanup posted a few weeks ago with those protesters claiming that the jonas brothers were satanic. it was actually kinda humorous xD

and guess what yall....i may or may not have swine!! a bunch of people at school are getting the flu and since it isnt flu season, its probably swine flu. 1 boy i know got tested for it and he legitly has it haha. but yeah, i have a fever and zero energy, it's super fun


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> i watched that video that oceanup posted a few weeks ago with those protesters claiming that the jonas brothers were satanic. it was actually kinda humorous xD
> 
> and guess what yall....i may or may not have swine!! a bunch of people at school are getting the flu and since it isnt flu season, its probably swine flu. 1 boy i know got tested for it and he legitly has it haha. but yeah, i have a fever and zero energy, it's super fun




I can give a lot of OBVIOUS reasons way that video is wrong. 

 I had swine for the last week. I think I got it from the concert. I still have a cough. It's not too bad. It got me outta school for a week.


----------



## Whitleigh

OH NO HANNAH!! That is not good! I hope that you don't and that you feel 'Much Better'. hehe, couldn't help it!  And, I just now noticed your little location thing, that is hilarious!


----------



## Whitleigh

You had Swine Flu too Jade?!?!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> You had Swine Flu too Jade?!?!




I'm pretty sure. The doctor said I did I think. XD


----------



## Whitleigh

Man, that is super strange!! Well, I hope that both of you get to feeling better!


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> I can give a lot of OBVIOUS reasons way that video is wrong.
> 
> I had swine for the last week. I think I got it from the concert. I still have a cough. It's not too bad. *It got me outta school for a week*.



i would rather committ suicide than miss school for a week
if i miss school for even a DAY i have a mountain of make up work to do


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Man, that is super strange!! Well, I hope that both of you get to feeling better!


I really want this friggen cough to go away. 

It gets really bad when I start to laugh. It's like asthma.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> I really want this friggen cough to go away.
> 
> It gets really bad when I start to laugh. It's like asthma.



omg i have an annoying cough too!
it makes me sound like i have emphyzema when i talk


----------



## Vally

Last year, I got sick, can't remember what I had, then like 2 weeks later, I got the flu.. I missed about a week of school. It wasn't fun because I had to do some project for science with a group and they ended up doing the whole thing without me...


----------



## DisneyPirate

Hope you both feel better!!

I never get sick....Haven't been off school in like 13 yrs. 
I just noticed I've been lurking again and decided to point out the fact I'm still here and supportin the boys lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

So I hear through my FFE connections that JB is planing a winter tour. 

I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> So I hear through my FFE connections that JB is planing a winter tour.
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.



Wait....so there isn't a winter wedding?


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Wait....so there isn't a winter wedding?



I hope not! That's the "I'm in love with Kevin Jonas" part of me speaking


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> So I hear through my FFE connections that JB is planing a winter tour.
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.



i think their winter tour is like a continuation of their would tour...i heard they're supposed to go to australia in like december? idk though for sure 

question...is it totally lame and pathetic that i cried during the wizards of waverly place movie? xD


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> i think their winter tour is like a continuation of their would tour...i heard they're supposed to go to australia in like december? idk though for sure
> 
> question...is it totally lame and pathetic that i cried during the wizards of waverly place movie? xD



not really. I kinda sorta freaked out when Alex won. Though I knew she would, as the show basically revolves around her


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> not really. I kinda sorta freaked out when Alex won. Though I knew she would, as the show basically revolves around her



i cried when her and justin were like sitting by their fire talking to each other xD

haha i actually kinda missed that part b/c that was when my parents came home from church and were obsessing over wanting to take my temperature. so i looked up and i was like 'what the heck just happened' xD

and selena had to cry a whole lot in that movie. she was crying in like every other scene it seemed


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> So I hear through my FFE connections that JB is planing a winter tour.
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.



There planning a winter tour? how did you find out? i wonder where they'll go and when tickets will go on sale... if they come near me I HAVE to go!  lol im obsessed! I have been to one of their concerts and they are just amazing! i need more info!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> i think their winter tour is like a continuation of their would tour...i heard they're supposed to go to australia in like december? idk though for sure
> 
> question...is it totally lame and pathetic that i cried during the wizards of waverly place movie? xD




Thats what I meant.

The rumor is that they are adding US tour dates. Idk though. Just what Ive been hearing through the grapevine.

(Im really sorry about the missing apostrophes. My keyboard is acting up and wont let me put them)


----------



## Whitleigh

I was wondering about the wedding part too. 

And, I feel like I am having withdrawal syndrome.. like separation anxiety. I want to see them NOW, and it feels so stupid! I feel like a total dork.. it just makes me sad to even listen to their music. Oh me, I have a problem!


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> i think their winter tour is like a continuation of their would tour...i heard they're supposed to go to australia in like december? idk though for sure
> 
> *question...is it totally lame and pathetic that i cried during the wizards of waverly place movie? xD*



Hahahaha dude i almost cried. xD



Whitleigh said:


> I was wondering about the wedding part too.
> 
> And, I feel like I am having withdrawal syndrome.. like separation anxiety. I want to see them NOW, and it feels so stupid! I feel like a total dork.. it just makes me sad to even listen to their music. Oh me, I have a problem!



I know ! 
I _still_ have the withdrawal feeling! ):


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> I was wondering about the wedding part too.
> 
> And, I feel like I am having withdrawal syndrome.. like separation anxiety. I want to see them NOW, and it feels so stupid! I feel like a total dork.. it just makes me sad to even listen to their music. Oh me, I have a problem!



That's what happened to me after my first concert! I was sitting in my bed listening their music and I almost started crying. I was like "24 hours ago I was at their concert!!!!"


----------



## Mandy91

I Am What I Am said:


> So I hear through my FFE connections that JB is planing a winter tour.
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.



The winter "tour" has been the hot topic on Team Jonas.
What I heard is that it'll be a few shows in places that they missed during the summer.
But, who knows.



Whitleigh said:


> I was wondering about the wedding part too.
> 
> And, I feel like I am having withdrawal syndrome.. like separation anxiety. I want to see them NOW, and it feels so stupid! I feel like a total dork.. it just makes me sad to even listen to their music. Oh me, I have a problem!



Ugh the withdrawal. 
Mine's gotten a little better but I still wish everyday that I was going to a concert. xD


----------



## Vally

Mandy91 said:


> The winter "tour" has been the hot topic on Team Jonas.
> What I heard is that it'll be a few shows in places that they missed during the summer.
> But, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ugh the withdrawal.
> Mine's gotten a little better but I still wish everyday that I was going to a concert. xD*



It's like they're a drug. Twilight connection here XD


OMG mandy! I just noticed you avatar! BILL & TED!!!!! I LOOVE THAT MOVIE!!!


----------



## Mandy91

Vally said:


> It's like they're a drug. Twilight connection here XD
> 
> 
> OMG mandy! I just noticed you avatar! BILL & TED!!!!! I LOOVE THAT MOVIE!!!



Me too!
One of the best movies, I'm in love with it. xD
"Put them in the iron maiden."
"Iron Maiden!? Excellent!" *air guitar*
"Execute them."
"Bogus."
Ah, love it. xD


----------



## Vally

Mandy91 said:


> Me too!
> One of the best movies, I'm in love with it. xD
> "Put them in the iron maiden."
> "Iron Maiden!? Excellent!" *air guitar*
> "Execute them."
> "Bogus."
> Ah, love it. xD



My friend made me watch it and I went home and bought it on iTunes. I love when they outside the Circle K, "Bill, strange thinga are a-foot at the Circle K..."
The Circle K is a real gas station too!


----------



## Mandy91

Vally said:


> My friend made me watch it and I went home and bought it on iTunes. I love when they outside the Circle K, "Bill, strange thinga are a-foot at the Circle K..."
> The Circle K is a real gas station too!



I love that line, it's a classic.
I almost quoted that one. xD
Also the "69 dudes!" xD
We have like one Circle K around here and I didn't even know about it, when my mom told me I was like =0.
I want to sit outside of it and ask people if they know when the Mongols ruled China. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> I hope not! That's the "I'm in love with Kevin Jonas" part of me speaking



I get like that everytime someone brings up Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Vally

Mandy91 said:


> I love that line, it's a classic.
> I almost quoted that one. xD
> Also the "69 dudes!" xD
> We have like one Circle K around here and I didn't even know about it, when my mom told me I was like =0.
> I want to sit outside of it and ask people if they know when the Mongols ruled China. xD



Me and my friend are in marchign band, the one who showed me the movie, and after every band rehersal we say, "that was a most triumphant band rehersal, dude!"

We don't have any here, but if there was, I would so sit outside it!


----------



## inlalaland

WOW...I haven't been on in a while. =ooo I've been telling myself to log on and post for a while but all of a sudden that was like, weeks ago. xD

Anyway! The concert was AMAZING. Like words can't even describe it lol. But it was soo fun! Best night ever! I have pictures but I don't know if anyone cares because I think pictures have already been posted from Tampa a while ago hahaha! 

If they really do have a winter tour, that would be awesome. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> I was wondering about the wedding part too.
> 
> And, I feel like I am having withdrawal syndrome.. like separation anxiety. I want to see them NOW, and it feels so stupid! I feel like a total dork.. it just makes me sad to even listen to their music. Oh me, I have a problem!



OMG!! me too!! i feel the same way!


----------



## Whitleigh

hehe, Well it is good to know that I am not the only dork in the world!!  Ooooo, I hope that they come near some of us. That would just be so cool.


----------



## I Am What I Am

It's confirmed that they adding some more US and some more dates in other countries.
From their Myspace (Which I found courtesy of FFE) 
"Hey everyone! 

We are sitting backstage in Ottawa preparing for the concert and thinking about what an amazing summer and year this has already been. 

We have done almost 70 concerts since May. Last night we had a show in Toronto for over 55,000 people. We were also on MuchMusic again with our friends, Honor Society. Tonight is the last show of this leg of the tour. Later this year we will be back in Latin and South America, Europe, and some more dates in the US. Then other parts of the world. Can't wait!!! 

Every city has been amazing.  We will never forget this summer and all of your faces. 

Thanks you for allowing us to live our dreams, 

JB 
Kevin, Joe and Nick"


No word on where they'll go. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> It's confirmed that they adding some more US and some more dates in other countries.
> From their Myspace (Which I found courtesy of FFE)
> "Hey everyone!
> 
> We are sitting backstage in Ottawa preparing for the concert and thinking about what an amazing summer and year this has already been.
> 
> We have done almost 70 concerts since May. Last night we had a show in Toronto for over 55,000 people. We were also on MuchMusic again with our friends, Honor Society. Tonight is the last show of this leg of the tour. Later this year we will be back in Latin and South America, Europe, and some more dates in the US. Then other parts of the world. Can't wait!!!
> 
> Every city has been amazing.  We will never forget this summer and all of your faces.
> 
> Thanks you for allowing us to live our dreams,
> 
> JB
> Kevin, Joe and Nick"
> 
> 
> No word on where they'll go. I'll keep you posted.



WOW. They must either love touring, or feel sorry for some fans.


----------



## Whitleigh

WOW! Thank you news reporter Jade!! Can't wait to hear the tour spots!


----------



## Kool Kat

Who here thinks that the jonas brothers read this thread? i sure hope they do!


----------



## Vally

Kool Kat said:


> Who here thinks that the jonas brothers read this thread? i sure hope they do!



Did you see our last thread? "Jonas Thread: We Know You're Watching, Boys"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Did you see our last thread? "Jonas Thread: We Know You're Watching, Boys"




I think the full title was "The Jonas Thread: We know You're watching Boys so you might as well admit it " 


But I digress. XD


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I think the full title was "The Jonas Thread: We know You're watching Boys so you might as well admit it "
> 
> 
> But I digress. XD



same thing!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> same thing!




Just longer. XD


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Just longer. XD



true...


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> true...




But I digress. 


XD


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> Did you see our last thread? "Jonas Thread: We Know You're Watching, Boys"



So you think they actually read this thread?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

how many pages does the thread have to get to before we have to make a new? I would love to make the next one


----------



## Vally

Kool Kat said:


> So you think they actually read this thread?!?!?!?!!!!


probably not. But we like to think so!


Kool Kat said:


> how many pages does the thread have to get to before we have to make a new? I would love to make the next one



250 pages. Get in line! I've been waiting to make a thread like, 4 threads ago!


----------



## Vally

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ezfk7s1NyY Omg this is frickin hilarious!


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> probably not. But we like to think so!
> 
> 
> 250 pages. Get in line! I've been waiting to make a thread like, 4 threads ago!



oh ok. well, add me in the line please


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ezfk7s1NyY Omg this is frickin hilarious!



That was random.


----------



## Whitleigh

Did I miss a new JONAS on Sunday?!?! My Tivo did not record one apparently.


----------



## Whitleigh

Did I miss a new JONAS on Sunday?!?! My Tivo did not record one apparently.


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Did I miss a new JONAS on Sunday?!?! My Tivo did not record one apparently.



I don't think there was one.
I thought there was going to be so I looked and the Wizards of Waverly Place movie was on instead.


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> I don't think there was one.
> I thought there was going to be so I looked and the Wizards of Waverly Place movie was on instead.


Sad, but I am glad too!  

And I forgot to mention, ELSIE!!!!! I thought that you had fallen off the face of the planet. And, I want to see your pics!


----------



## Mandy91

That's kinda scary in a way. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

It has been a long time since the Tag Fairy came by... I am sad that I still don't have one! I don't know why I just thought of that either.


----------



## Whitleigh

Ah, they look extraspecially great in those pics! And it is weird how like Joe and Nick are wearing lighter weight things, and then Kevin is in a sweater. Anywho, I agree on the cardboard Nick, that is funny, but weird. But think of the person that made that, they probably about passed out when Joe grabbed it and held it up to his face!


----------



## Kool Kat

Mandy91 said:


> That's kinda scary in a way. xD



OMG!! u can actually see nicks teeth!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


>



AWW!

Nick's smiling! I wonder if Joe made a joke....


----------



## bans729

so the jonas brothers emailed me at 1:30 today letting me know that honor society tix were on presale starting at 10 am
i was like "uh...late notice?" xD
and in morality we were discussing if our house was burning down and we could only save five things (not including family members and pets), and one of my five was my cardboard jonas brothers xD


----------



## jama

Does anyone know how you get meet and greet tickets?!?


----------



## Whitleigh

Hannah, I got the same msg at the same time! haha, Actually, the price is GREAT! It is only $15 in Nashville and is General Admission. 

Jama, If you are a Team Jonas Member, then you click on Tour, then M & G, then enter your chance to win a once in a lifetime opportunity against members who enter with 6 different accounts! haha, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Kool Kat

Hello Beautiful, It's 7:05, here in Australia, so please Hold On while I explain to you what happens When You Look Me In The Eyes. In Year 3000, you would be What I Go To School For and I'd always say Nick J Is Off The Chain because That's Just The Way We Roll. Now I'd Appreciate it if you Don't Tell Anyone, but I've got this Crazy Kind Of Crush On You, You Just Don't Know It. I wish I could trade places with Mandy just for 6 Minutes because I know we would be Inseperable, and then I could just Move On like the Games they play in Hollywood. But deep down Im Still In Love With You. I dont wanna be Just Friends. I know I may be the Underdog in this siuation, but I Am What I am! I've been sending out S.O.S's hoping you'd help out some Poor Unforutnate Souls because I Wanna Be Like You. Now I know we're talking about the Kids Of The Future and it seems like it just may be Eternity before "Oh Nicholas, Please Be Mine", but we can always take One Day At A Time. Now it is Time For Me To Fly, so Goodnight and Goodbye! You better bb good!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> and in morality we were discussing if our house was burning down and we could only save five things (not including family members and pets), and one of my five was my cardboard jonas brothers xD



If that were to happen to me...

My laptop
It's About Time. 
A stack of my drawings
My purse (phone and iPod in there)
My World Tour T-Shirt.


----------



## Kool Kat

made this out of my love for the boys lol thought i'd share


----------



## Kool Kat

who actually got through and was able to talk to the jonas brothers last night????

i wasnt but i was really close heres my story lol



i was soooo close to talking to them! and it put me on hold, and while your on hold ur put in this chatroom thing, and there was only one other girl in the chatroom cuz i guess no one eles could get ... through, so she said she was from indian and i said im from tn, and we were likee freaking out together, then she told me not to hang up cuz were r gonna get to talk to the jo bos soon, then the fone cut off and i never got to talk to her again or more importantly the jo bros  and while all that was going on i was SHAKING SOOOOOOOO MUCH!! i couldnt contain myself cuz i thought i was gonna talk to them. my mom said that the fone line probabbly crashed cuz there was sooo many girls calling! and that the girl i was talking to probably didnt get to talk to them either!!!!!!! so now i am VERY UPSET! but im kinda glad i at least got that close!


----------



## Minnie328

Kool Kat said:


> who actually got through and was able to talk to the jonas brothers last night????
> 
> i wasnt but i was really close heres my story lol
> 
> 
> 
> i was soooo close to talking to them! and it put me on hold, and while your on hold ur put in this chatroom thing, and there was only one other girl in the chatroom cuz i guess no one eles could get ... through, so she said she was from indian and i said im from tn, and we were likee freaking out together, then she told me not to hang up cuz were r gonna get to talk to the jo bos soon, then the fone cut off and i never got to talk to her again or more importantly the jo bros  and while all that was going on i was SHAKING SOOOOOOOO MUCH!! i couldnt contain myself cuz i thought i was gonna talk to them. my mom said that the fone line probabbly crashed cuz there was sooo many girls calling! and that the girl i was talking to probably didnt get to talk to them either!!!!!!! so now i am VERY UPSET! but im kinda glad i at least got that close!



aww. that stinks!!   but at least you were close!! )
unfortunately, I was at work until 12:30 a.m.... not fun!! 

P.S. my friend won the Verizon kickball contest... I'll let y'all know how that goes!!      Hopefully JB will pick her to win the grand prize!!!! =]]


----------



## Whitleigh

So I missed the new music video.. forgot to Tivo it.. booooo!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> So I missed the new music video.. forgot to Tivo it.. booooo!


It was cute. It had videos from the WYLMITE tour.


----------



## bans729

sooo nick's birthday is definitely coming up very soon!!! i cant believe he's going to be SEVENTEEN!!! he's growing up


----------



## Minnie328

Whitleigh said:


> So I missed the new music video.. forgot to Tivo it.. booooo!



don't worry!! it's on JB's youtube acct. and it's on disney channel =]


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> sooo nick's birthday is definitely coming up very soon!!! i cant believe he's going to be SEVENTEEN!!! he's growing up



Wow.

One year closer till every fan older than 18 gets their wish.


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> sooo nick's birthday is definitely coming up very soon!!! i cant believe he's going to be SEVENTEEN!!! he's growing up


----------



## Kool Kat

Minnie328 said:


> aww. that stinks!!   but at least you were close!! )
> unfortunately, I was at work until 12:30 a.m.... not fun!!
> 
> P.S. my friend won the Verizon kickball contest... I'll let y'all know how that goes!!      Hopefully JB will pick her to win the grand prize!!!! =]]



wow!! thats soo cool can you give us a link to her video? oh ans if she win can you tell her to please please please take me as one of the nine friends


----------



## ilovem3tr0st4t10n

bans729 said:


> sooo nick's birthday is definitely coming up very soon!!! i cant believe he's going to be SEVENTEEN!!! he's growing up





i soo agree! i cant belive itt!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Haha, I want to be chosen as a friend too!  

And I cannot believe that he will be 17!  That is so crazy to think about. Remeber young little Nick. Boy how time flies!


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> sooo nick's birthday is definitely coming up very soon!!! i cant believe he's going to be SEVENTEEN!!! he's growing up



ugh !
our little boy. 
):



aquarhapsody said:


> Wow.
> 
> One year closer till every fan older than 18 gets their wish.









....


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> ....


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> ugh !
> our little boy.
> ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....





What a cutie. 

And still is.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> ugh !
> our little boy.
> ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


----------



## Vally

I really wanted their new single to be "Black Keys"... I like it but I'm kinda depressed...


----------



## Whitleigh

Forgive me for being  a bad fan, but what did they choose?


----------



## Kool Kat

disneychick2721 said:


> ugh !
> our little boy.
> ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww!!!! hes soo cute! how old was he in that pic?


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Forgive me for being  a bad fan, but what did they choose?



Keepin It Real


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> Keepin It Real



Hmmm.. definitely not what I expected.


----------



## Whitleigh

K, So I just accidentally stumbled upon these, and I must say... WOW! Why can't we see Joe shirtless more often?


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> K, So I just accidentally stumbled upon these, and I must say... WOW! Why can't we see Joe shirtless more often?



oh wow. joe is pretty good looken lol why cant we ever see nick shirtlees?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> Keepin It Real



Do you mean DISNEY single or actual RADIO single?

It's different.


----------



## sexymickey

o.k. just random here. Joe is sooo sexy. dunno if there iz a convo goin on. but oh well. 


I own Frankie He Is Sooo Cute. He Is Myn!

Lol, frankie and joe are allllll MINE

sorry bout the sizes. i needed 2 _emfasize_ some words. 

Iz tht spelt right?
ly.x


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Hmmm.. definitely not what I expected.


I know...


aquarhapsody said:


> Do you mean DISNEY single or actual RADIO single?
> 
> It's different.



Disney I believe. It's they're new music video.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Keepin It Real



I think that's their first JONAS single. Like Hannah Montana has a single and Miley has a different one. 

On FFE you could vote for the single. I think I heard that WW3 won. I'm not sure. 

I really wanted Black Keys. It could be so awesome everything in black&white with a few color splashes and at the end there's lots of color and it fades to black&white.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I think that's their first JONAS single. Like Hannah Montana has a single and Miley has a different one.
> 
> On FFE you could vote for the single. I think I heard that WW3 won. I'm not sure.
> 
> I really wanted Black Keys. It could be so awesome everything in black&white with a few color splashes and at the end there's lots of color and it fades to black&white.



Oh okay!

Awe.. I wanted Black Keys! That woulda been cool!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Oh okay!
> 
> Awe.. I wanted Black Keys! That woulda been cool!



I know! Maybe my info was wrong. It WAS from Wikipedia. They haven't announced the new single yet. Maybe Black Keys DID win! Here's to hopin'!


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I know! Maybe my info was wrong. It WAS from Wikipedia. They haven't announced the new single yet. Maybe Black Keys DID win! Here's to hopin'!



Hopin? lol!

I hope it is!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Hopin? lol!
> 
> I hope it is!




It's a word!


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> It's a word!



Oh right... I got that confused with hoppin! Haha my bad XD


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> I think that's their first JONAS single. Like Hannah Montana has a single and Miley has a different one.
> 
> On FFE you could vote for the single. I think I heard that WW3 won. I'm not sure.
> 
> I really wanted Black Keys. It could be so awesome everything in black&white with a few color splashes and at the end there's lots of color and it fades to black&white.



you should send in your idea to the music video director xD
or better yet, BE the director! and then we can all be in it


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> you should send in your idea to the music video director xD
> or better yet, BE the director! and then we can all be in it



I totally agree. I wanna start my actress career in a Jonas vid! XD


----------



## Whitleigh

hehe you guys are funny! And, I want to be in the video too! How about the main love interest.


----------



## bans729

so for english class i have to write a navajo prayer (yeah, idk why either) and its about like asking for something but you have to make it all chanty and weird
so i was thinking it should be like 
"may i have nick jonas please
may i have nick jonas please
may i have nick jonas please"


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> hehe you guys are funny! And, I want to be in the video too! How about the main love interest.



I CALL NICK.

Sorry, sista, I beat you to it.


----------



## Whitleigh

Um, that is illegal for me, so go right ahead!  I'll take Joe or Kevin. Would be estatic with either!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> hehe you guys are funny! And, I want to be in the video too! How about the main love interest.





aquarhapsody said:


> I CALL NICK.
> 
> Sorry, sista, I beat you to it.





Whitleigh said:


> Um, that is illegal for me, so go right ahead!  I'll take Joe or Kevin. Would be estatic with either!



I GET KEVIN! I CALLED HIM THE DAY I FOUND OUT WHO HE WAS! Just sayin'


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> so for english class i have to write a navajo prayer (yeah, idk why either) and its about like asking for something but you have to make it all chanty and weird
> so i was thinking it should be like
> "may i have nick jonas please
> may i have nick jonas please
> may i have nick jonas please"



You should do
"May I have Nick Jonas, please.
I want Nick Jonas, please.
Give me Nick Jonas please."


----------



## Whitleigh

Fine, I guess that I will "settle" for Joe, even though I would be totally stoked.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Fine, I guess that I will "settle" for Joe, even though I would be totally stoked.



Haha you better "settle" for him


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> You should do
> "May I have Nick Jonas, please.
> I want Nick Jonas, please.
> Give me Nick Jonas please."



haha i decided not to bc our teacher said she was going to read some out loud anonymously and if she read mine and i had all the jb stuff in it then it would be obvious that it was mine and i HATE when other people read my work so it wouldnt be good xD


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> haha i decided not to bc our teacher said she was going to read some out loud anonymously and if she read mine and i had all the jb stuff in it then it would be obvious that it was mine and i HATE when other people read my work so it wouldnt be good xD



pssssht I would! turn in two copies! one about Nick and the other about soemthing random


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> haha i decided not to bc our teacher said she was going to read some out loud anonymously and if she read mine and i had all the jb stuff in it then it would be obvious that it was mine and i HATE when other people read my work so it wouldnt be good xD



Everyone at my school knows already. xD


----------



## bans729

so i was just at a party and i was talking to this cute boy and he DIDNT criticize the jonas brothers when i brought them up
he is my new soul mate xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so i was just at a party and i was talking to this cute boy and he DIDNT criticize the jonas brothers when i brought them up
> he is my new soul mate xD



Ah how sweet! And that is so hard to find!! Are you going to stalk him on FB now? hehe.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> so i was just at a party and i was talking to this cute boy and he DIDNT criticize the jonas brothers when i brought them up
> he is my new soul mate xD



yay. marry him!
oh wait. he didnt criticize them...he could be gay. 
jk. hahaha.


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> yay. marry him!
> oh wait. he didnt criticize them...he could be gay.
> jk. hahaha.



LOL Kara! Maybe he is a closet lover of them. You should show him your giant fathead of them... but then he may try to steal it!


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> LOL Kara! Maybe he is a closet lover of them. You should show him your giant fathead of them... but then he may try to steal it!


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> so i was just at a party and i was talking to this cute boy and he DIDNT criticize the jonas brothers when i brought them up
> he is my new soul mate xD





Whitleigh said:


> Ah how sweet! And that is so hard to find!! Are you going to stalk him on FB now? hehe.





disneychick2721 said:


> yay. marry him!
> oh wait. he didnt criticize them...he could be gay.
> jk. hahaha.





Whitleigh said:


> LOL Kara! Maybe he is a closet lover of them. You should show him your giant fathead of them... but then he may try to steal it!





disneychick2721 said:


>



haha that's funny! I know a guy (sorta) who didn't oppose JB. He was straight, cuz he was in love with my friend, Annie. I dunno.. Maybe guys COULD like JB. But that whole closet thing is funny!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Ah how sweet! And that is so hard to find!! Are you going to stalk him on FB now? hehe.



...i already did xD 



disneychick2721 said:


> yay. marry him!
> oh wait. he didnt criticize them...he could be gay.
> jk. hahaha.



lol i'm pretty sure he's not gay hahaha


----------



## I Am What I Am

I just read that conversation.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> ...i already did xD
> 
> 
> 
> *lol i'm pretty sure he's not gay hahaha*



haha just kidding, im sure hes not.
you two will get married and have some jonas loving babies. 
lmao.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> haha just kidding, im sure hes not.
> you two will get married and have some jonas loving babies.
> lmao.


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> haha just kidding, im sure hes not.
> you two will get married and have some jonas loving babies.
> lmao.



haha my mom would love that
she's been trying to set me up with him foreverrrrr
she was ecstatic when i told her i was hanging out with him xD


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> haha my mom would love that
> she's been trying to set me up with him foreverrrrr
> she was ecstatic when i told her i was hanging out with him xD




thats good. you already have approval.
hes perfect. hooray.


----------



## Whitleigh

Lol Hannah, you are such a stalker! He sounds perfect.. does he even look like a Jo Bro? You should post a pic of him, but then photoshop in a little black bar over his eyes. That way you won't be charged for the crime.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Lol Hannah, you are such a stalker! He sounds perfect.. does he even look like a Jo Bro? You should post a pic of him, but then photoshop in a little black bar over his eyes. That way you won't be charged for the crime.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Lol Hannah, you are such a stalker! He sounds perfect.. does he even look like a Jo Bro? You should post a pic of him, but then photoshop in a little black bar over his eyes. That way you won't be charged for the crime.



haha i am a stalker! i wont deny it! xD
but he's no fun to stalk...there are only like 10 pictures of him!
umm he has curly hair? if that counts haha
but its blonde xD
and he's probably like a foot taller than all the jonas brothers combined...seriously...he's tall xD


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> haha i am a stalker! i wont deny it! xD
> but he's no fun to stalk...there are only like 10 pictures of him!
> umm he has curly hair? if that counts haha
> but its blonde xD
> and he's probably like a foot taller than all the jonas brothers combined...seriously...he's tall xD



ha I'm a stalker too! Me and my two friends stalk these three really hot guys in marching band all the time. We started a fan club XD. It's called D'JAP for Derek, Joe and Pat. "They kick brass!" Two play trumpet and the onther one plays the trombone


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> ha I'm a stalker too! Me and my two friends stalk these three really hot guys in marching band all the time. We started a fan club XD. It's called D'JAP for Derek, Joe and Pat. "They kick brass!" Two play trumpet and the onther one plays the trombone



That seriously made me LOL.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> That seriously made me LOL.



Ha good! I stand in front of Derek for the end of a song, a whole song, and a split second of our last song. I stare at his butt the whole time. It's niiice And then iI stand some-what behind Joe during our last song for like 25 seconds. He has nice muscles XD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Ha good! I stand in front of Derek for the end of a song, a whole song, and barely any of our last song. I stare at his butt the whole time. It's niiice


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


>



I'm tempted to take a camera one day during practice and snap some pics


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> I'm tempted to take a camera one day during practice and snap some pics




Leah, you got some issues. XD


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Leah, you got some issues. XD



Okay, but if you saw him, you would agree!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Okay, but if you saw him, you would agree!


lol.
Today I kept watching Cute Lawnmower Boy out of the windows of my church. lol


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> lol.
> Today I kept watching Cute Lawnmower Boy out of the windows of my church. lol




Jade, you got some issues. XD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Jade, you got some issues. XD



How did I know that was coming? XD


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> How did I know that was coming? XD



No clue... XD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> No clue... XD


This was the second time I watched him. XD

I totally sound like a stalker. XD


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> This was the second time I watched him. XD
> 
> I totally sound like a stalker. XD



Ha I've been checkin out Derek the first time I saw him 5 years ago at my brothers band concertXD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Ha I've been checkin out Derek the first time I saw him 5 years ago at my brothers band concertXD



I saw CLB a few weeks ago. I watch him from the windows. XD


----------



## aquarhapsody

You guys are lucky.

The guys at my school have hate sites about them, and aren't even half as cute as JB.



The JB have RUINED my expectations for boys.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> You guys are lucky.
> 
> The guys at my school have hate sites about them, and aren't even half as cute as JB.
> 
> 
> 
> The JB have RUINED my expectations for boys.



Well... at least you have boys at your school... I am an Interior Design major = FEW boys = boys that are not into girls. So... consider yourself lucky that you have eye candy.. even if it isn't as delicious as our boys!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> You guys are lucky.
> 
> The guys at my school have hate sites about them, and aren't even half as cute as JB.
> 
> 
> 
> *The JB have RUINED my expectations for boys. *



I'm the opposite. They ARE my expectations.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm the opposite. They ARE my expectations.



I shouldn't expect Nick Jonas.

I'll only be let down.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Well... at least you have boys at your school... I am an *Interior Design major = FEW boys = boys that are not into girls*. So... consider yourself lucky that you have eye candy.. even if it isn't as delicious as our boys!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Well... at least you have boys at your school... I am an Interior Design major = FEW boys = boys that are not into girls. So... consider yourself lucky that you have eye candy.. even if it isn't as delicious as our boys!



Eye candy???




If you saw them, you'd take that back.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


>



lol.. It is the truth!! The ONLY boy that was in one of my classes last year  MAY have been straight.. but I could not really tell bc he did not speak English!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I shouldn't expect Nick Jonas.
> 
> I'll only be let down.



If they want to be with me, they have to act like a gentleman. 

I'm going to marry Nick Jonas someday.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Eye candy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you saw them, you'd take that back.



Maybe so.. all I am saying is be thankful that you have boys. Oh, I did forget to mention that I have a straight teacher.. but I mean, he is married and older so... not really that fascinating. Although he is hilarious. 

BTW, I don't think that I ever learned your name. And aren't you from TN? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## Mandy91

I'm right there with you on the boy thing, Whitleigh.
I don't see any besides the ones in public places, like stores and stuff. xD
I'm not in school atm, but when I start I'll either be the only girl or there might be like one other girl. I'm kinda hoping there's at least another girl. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> I'm right there with you on the boy thing, Whitleigh.
> I don't see any besides the ones in public places, like stores and stuff. xD
> I'm not in school atm, but when I start I'll either be the only girl or there might be like one other girl. I'm kinda hoping there's at least another girl. xD


I would think surely so... when do you start school, and did you decide to go to Cali?


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> I would think surely so... when do you start school, and did you decide to go to Cali?



I start school in March 2010.
And yep, still going to Cali! I have 5 day a week classes for a year, so once that's done in March 2011 I'll be off to Cali.


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> I start school in March 2010.
> And yep, still going to Cali! I have 5 day a week classes for a year, so once that's done in March 2011 I'll be off to Cali.


Awesome, I bet that you will have so much fun!!


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome, I bet that you will have so much fun!!



Yeah, I'm so excited! 
I actually can't wait until school starts, gives me something to do. xD


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> You guys are lucky.
> 
> The guys at my school have hate sites about them, and aren't even half as cute as JB.
> 
> 
> 
> The JB have RUINED my expectations for boys.





Whitleigh said:


> Well... at least you have boys at your school... I am an Interior Design major = FEW boys = boys that are not into girls. So... consider yourself lucky that you have eye candy.. even if it isn't as delicious as our boys!



i go to all girls school. I WIN. xD
so if any even slightly attractive guy ever shows any slight interest in me i pounce all over him xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> i go to all girls school. I WIN. xD
> so if any even slightly attractive guy ever shows any slight interest in me i pounce all over him xD



Lol, I guess that you do technically win. I do see guys..while I am stuffing food in my face at lunch. hehe.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, I guess that you do technically win. I do see guys..while I am stuffing food in my face at lunch. hehe.



well to be fair there is an all boys school right next door...
but they're all nerdy or taken xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Haha, it sounds to me that we both have it bad!


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> well to be fair there is an all boys school right next door...
> but they're all nerdy or taken xD



Nerds can be cute...


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I saw CLB a few weeks ago. I watch him from the windows. XD



Haha we are soooo stalkers! I love stalking hot guys XD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> Nerds can be cute...


 My favorite nerds!


Vally said:


> Haha we are soooo stalkers! I love stalking hot guys XD


 Shhh! They don't know we watch them! XD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> Nerds can be cute...



W.O.W.!!! That is so funny, in that case, nerds are super hot!!


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> Nerds can be cute...




my favorite nerd ever is gordo from lizzie mcguire...i had a mad crush on him in 5th grade xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> my favorite nerd ever is gordo from lizzie mcguire...i had a mad crush on him in 5th grade xD



Lol Hannah. I used to love Lizzie McGuire. My Mom, just yesterday, said OH MY GOSH ITS LIZZIE! I guess it was on somewhere..she also liked it.  

Did anyone see the VMAs and what a jerk Kanye was?!?! That is messed up!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Maybe so.. all I am saying is be thankful that you have boys. Oh, I did forget to mention that I have a straight teacher.. but I mean, he is married and older so... not really that fascinating. Although he is hilarious.
> 
> BTW, I don't think that I ever learned your name. And aren't you from TN? Or am I dreaming?



Having boys at your school isn't as fun as you make it sound. xD

&&My name is Lindo.

I'm not from TN.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Having boys at your school isn't as fun as you make it sound. xD
> 
> &&My name is Lindo.
> 
> I'm not from TN.



Gotcha! Sorry I got you confused. And I promise that school is more fun with boys. I went to a normal (public) high school. I know all about the eye candy!  lol.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> My favorite nerds!
> 
> Shhh! They don't know we watch them! XD



I think Derek knows hehe XD



On the bus I turned around to lip-synch to my friends, Ellie and Lizzie, behind me and I saw this kid, Taylor, glaring at me. So I started cracking up and then he looked away, then glared back at me, then started laughing. So I told them what I was laughing at, and they started laughing too. I looked at him again and this girl in front of him (who we think is trying to be a dude cuz she had a hat on backwards and a football jersey on and no makeup) starts glaring at us and mumbling at Taylor. So I took my iPod and stuck it up really high so I could use the shiny part to see them like a mirror. Either she waved or gave me the finger. Then when she was getting off, she went "a-HEM" right by Lizzie's seat so I was like "AHEM to you too!" and she walked off the bus and gave me the finger.

So that's my near-brush with a snotty girl today.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Lol Hannah. I used to love Lizzie McGuire. My Mom, just yesterday, said OH MY GOSH ITS LIZZIE! I guess it was on somewhere..she also liked it.
> 
> Did anyone see the VMAs and what a jerk Kanye was?!?! That is messed up!



It was on on saturday or something on Disneu channel.

I know! I don't like her but I still felt so bad! She just stood there and was like "um... uh... okay..." I felt so bad for her!!!! It's her first VMA Kayne! Did anyone read any of the articles  on Yahoo or AIM?


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> It was on on saturday or something on Disneu channel.
> 
> I know! I don't like her but I still felt so bad! She just stood there and was like "um... uh... okay..." I felt so bad for her!!!! It's her first VMA Kayne! Did anyone read any of the articles  on Yahoo or AIM?



Nope I did not read any articles. I like TSwift. I like her music, and besides the crazy breakup.. she is pretty normal.  It was so mean.. who does he think he is that he can do that?!? Pretty much all day I have only hear her music on the radio... revenge! ha


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Nope I did not read any articles. I like TSwift. I like her music, and besides the crazy breakup.. she is pretty normal.  It was so mean.. who does he think he is that he can do that?!? Pretty much all day I have only hear her music on the radio... revenge! ha



He only really hurt himself.

Now everyone's gonna go out and buy Taylor's music, and no one is going to want to be associated with him anymore.

That was the rudest thing, and to do it to a young girl?
That man needs to learn how to treat a lady.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Nope I did not read any articles. I like TSwift. I like her music, and besides the crazy breakup.. she is pretty normal.  It was so mean.. who does he think he is that he can do that?!? Pretty much all day I have only hear her music on the radio... revenge! ha



Oh I'm not saying she's not a good singer or non-normal or anything, I just don't like her or country music. I'm having a fight with ppl on facebook who thought it was funny. Someone dissed JB so I said "why cant they be virgins? they have good morals. they dad was a minister. so what if they practice abstininace. sue them. not every superstar is all about the s*x dr*gs and rock and roll."
I think I think I deserve a gold star for that!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Oh I'm not saying she's not a good singer or non-normal or anything, I just don't like her or country music. I'm having a fight with ppl on facebook who thought it was funny. Someone dissed JB so I said "why cant they be virgins? they have good morals. they dad was a minister. so what if they practice abstininace. sue them. not every superstar is all about the s*x dr*gs and rock and roll."
> I think I think I deserve a gold star for that!


  I'm afraid I am out of gold stars. Will you settle for a dancing banana?


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm afraid I am out of gold stars. Will you settle for a dancing banana?



THE BANANA?! I thought those were banned!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> THE BANANA?! I thought those were banned!


I like to live on the edge. XD


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I like to live on the edge. XD



Illegal child. I was a illegal child on the bus. I stood up before the bus came to a complete stop.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Illegal child. I was a illegal child on the bus. I stood up before the bus came to a complete stop.



Illegal stalker children. XD

On POTC I always have such an urge to touch the water. Yet I don't cause I'm afraid of electrocution.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Illegal stalker children. XD
> 
> On POTC I always have such an urge to touch the water. Yet I don't cause I'm afraid of electrocution.



Yep!!!

Psssshht I do anyway XD and on BTM I stretch my hand out and touch the water.

Okay I thought this response was good too.

of course they good at keeping their image clean. they dont DO anything to make it bad! So joe dumped a couple of girls. big whoop. nothing to go on about. there are no saints these days. excuse them for trying to be good examples. and sorry if i sound harsh, but i believe in them (as stupid and lame as that sounds) and they were just raised to be gentlemen. alot of guys are like that, you just don't hear about it. one person screws up, one time. and they're branded for life. someone does a million good things and no recongition.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Yep!!!
> 
> Psssshht I do anyway XD and on BTM I stretch my hand out and touch the water.
> 
> Okay I thought this response was good too.
> 
> of course they good at keeping their image clean. they dont DO anything to make it bad! So joe dumped a couple of girls. big whoop. nothing to go on about. there are no saints these days. excuse them for trying to be good examples. and sorry if i sound harsh, but i believe in them (as stupid and lame as that sounds) and they were just raised to be gentlemen. alot of guys are like that, you just don't hear about it. one person screws up, one time. and they're branded for life. someone does a million good things and no recongition.



I'm surprised we haven't been banned. 

YAY! YOU GET ANOTHER BANANA!


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm surprised we haven't been banned.
> 
> YAY! YOU GET ANOTHER BANANA!



I know!

Okay she said:
you're entitled to your opinion, and i'm not saying it's wrong. i believe in and look up to Gerard Way, a recovering drug addict and alcoholic. it's not harsh at all. but the thing is, everyone does something they're not proud about, and the jonas brothers are no exception. they can't sit on their pedestals of perfection forever, and i don't think ... they still are. people are remembered for what they've conquered, lost, and recovered, not for what they never touched, never even bothered to look at. and that aside, i personally think they'll be better role models once they mess something up, and then get over it. because we know they do great when everything's going dandy, but how do they do well all h*ll breaks loose?
29 seconds ago

I said:

Good retort. I believe you. They'll be better once they mess up. But they haven't yet. So you can't blame them for something they didn't do yet. The reason they haven't had s*x yet is because they haven't gotten married, which is something they believe very strongly in. I'm not sure what will happen once Kevin gets married and "does it". Will all ... the little fan girls still like him dispite the fact that he's "been there, done that" and will they still respect him because he's married, or will they think he's too old be loved by teens? I'm not sure, but we'll see. I don't think they will turn out like Miley because they ahve the strong support of their family and honestly, home many time do you hear about guys posing provoctivaly in pictures and getting in trouble for it? It's usually the famous teen girls.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> I know!
> 
> Okay she said:
> Ciminoyou're entitled to your opinion, and i'm not saying it's wrong. i believe in and look up to Gerard Way, a recovering drug addict and alcoholic. it's not harsh at all. but the thing is, everyone does something they're not proud about, and the jonas brothers are no exception. they can't sit on their pedestals of perfection forever, and i don't think ... they still are. people are remembered for what they've conquered, lost, and recovered, not for what they never touched, never even bothered to look at. and that aside, i personally think they'll be better role models once they mess something up, and then get over it. because we know they do great when everything's going dandy, but how do they do well all h*ll breaks loose?
> 29 seconds ago
> 
> I said:
> 
> Good retort. I believe you. They'll be better once they mess up. But they haven't yet. So you can't blame them for something they didn't do yet. The reason they haven't had s*x yet is because they haven't gotten married, which is something they believe very strongly in. I'm not sure what will happen once Kevin gets married and "does it". Will all ... the little fan girls still like him dispite the fact that he's "been there, done that" and will they still respect him because he's married, or will they think he's too old be loved by teens? I'm not sure, but we'll see. I don't think they will turn out like Miley because they ahve the strong support of their family and honestly, home many time do you hear about guys posing provoctivaly in pictures and getting in trouble for it? It's usually the famous teen girls.


MORE BANANAS! 

(Imnotscared imnotscared imnotscared...help...)


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> MORE BANANAS!
> 
> (Imnotscared imnotscared imnotscared...help...)



SWEET! I'm onna roll!

What?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> SWEET! I'm onna roll!
> 
> What?



Cause That's Just the Way We Roll

Uh..I don't know


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Cause That's Just the Way We Roll
> 
> Uh..I don't know



CHEP! I'm such a illegal rebel stalker child that iI make up words. "Chep", for instance, is a mix between "chaaa" and "yep!"

Wow... Jade.... lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> CHEP! I'm such a illegal rebel stalker child that iI make up words. "Chep", for instance, is a mix between "chaaa" and "yep!"
> 
> Wow... Jade.... lol



We're the illegal rebel stalker children.  (Cause we're cool)

What? Haven't you ever said something and you didn't know what it meant? 

Even I realize how ridiculous that sounds.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> We're the illegal rebel stalker children.  (Cause we're cool)
> 
> What? Haven't you ever said something and you didn't know what it meant?
> 
> Even I realize how ridiculous that sounds.



Oh yes.

See when I make up words or w/e and people look at me funny I tell them it's in the Leah Dictionary Of Awesomness


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> See when I make up words or w/e and people look at me funny I tell them it's in the Leah Dictionary Of Awesomness



We were born cool.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> We were born cool.



I think that's so awesome that I believe I'll put it in my sig. "Jade and I are the original Illegal Rebel Stalker Children of America"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> I think that's so awesome that I believe I'll put it in my sig. "Jade and I are the original Illegal Rebel Stalker Children of America"






I'm going to too!


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm going to too!



or IRSCA for short


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> or IRSCA for short


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


>



I thought that was hilarious


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> I thought that was hilarious


Maybe we should just cut off the CA and make people think we're the IRS.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Maybe we should just cut off the CA and make people think we're the IRS.



 omg I started laughing so hard at that!!!!!! we just took up a whole page about our IRS-ness


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> omg I started laughing so hard at that!!!!!! we just took up a whole page about our IRS-ness



I'll never look at the IRS the same way again..XD


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> CHEP! I'm such a illegal rebel stalker child that iI make up words. "Chep", for instance, is a mix between "chaaa" and "yep!"
> 
> Wow... Jade.... lol



Did you by chance watch HM last night? Where Lilly did the same with words? lol

You guys are funny. And you better hope Kara does not come on here.. she will eat you alive for all those bananas!!


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Illegal stalker children. XD
> 
> *On POTC I always have such an urge to touch the water*. Yet I don't cause I'm afraid of electrocution.



so for a second i thought you were talking about the movie, and i was like HOLY CRAP YOU CAN TOUCH THE WATER IN THE MOVIE!!?!?! but then i realized


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> so for a second i thought you were talking about the movie, and i was like HOLY CRAP YOU CAN TOUCH THE WATER IN THE MOVIE!!?!?! but then i realized


----------



## Whitleigh

Yeah Hannah, you haven't gotten the NEW HD? It's like you are really there.. you can even touch the water! lol.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> MORE BANANAS!
> 
> (Imnotscared imnotscared imnotscared...help...)



Why were the bananas banned??


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Why were the bananas banned??



Because Kara said so!! lol


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> Because Kara said so!! lol



(;


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> I'll never look at the IRS the same way again..XD


OMG the new Honor Society song is called "Two Rebels" XDXDXD I thought of you!


bans729 said:


> so for a second i thought you were talking about the movie, and i was like HOLY CRAP YOU CAN TOUCH THE WATER IN THE MOVIE!!?!?! but then i realized


that's what I thought! I was like ?!?!?!?!


Whitleigh said:


> Yeah Hannah, you haven't gotten the NEW HD? It's like you are really there.. you can even touch the water! lol.



I have that! It even tastes like the ocean too!


----------



## Mandy91

The banana thing will go on for generations.
Our kids will be saying "What are you, crazy?! Don't use the bananas!" xD


----------



## Mandy91

Happy 17th Birthday Nick!


----------



## Mandy91

Part 2


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Part 2



Wow. 

This is the best post ever made.


----------



## Kool Kat

aaawww!!!! nick was soo cute in the pics from when he was a little kid.. . and he still is soo cute  HAPPY 17TH BIRTHDAY NICK!!!


On twitter, joe and kevin said that nick would love it if you call them on their saynow line and sing happy birthday to him


----------



## inlalaland

*HAPPY 17TH NICHOLAS!!! 
*We loovveee youu! <3 xD​
Mandy you are so awesome for making these birthday posts! xD


----------



## bans729

happy 17th birthday nick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandy91

inlalaland said:


> *HAPPY 17TH NICHOLAS!!!
> *We loovveee youu! <3 xD​
> Mandy you are so awesome for making these birthday posts! xD



Aww thanks! xD

I can't believe how much he's grown, he looks so mature now.


----------



## I Am What I Am

HAPPY 17 BIRTHDAY NICHOLAS!



Mandy, LOVIN the birthday posts!
​


----------



## Vally

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICK!!!!

During Spanish, we spent 5 minutes talking about his birthday. It was epic!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICK!!!!
> 
> During Spanish, we spent 5 minutes talking about his birthday. It was epic!



I played Apples to Apples in Spanish......

But that sounds like more fun.


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> I played Apples to Apples in Spanish......
> 
> But that sounds like more fun.



We were doing adjective in Spanish todayw ith different pictures of people and a pic of JB came up and me and this girl Paige squealed and our hands shot up. But then Miley Cyrus came on and we were like "ew"


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICK!!!!
> 
> During Spanish, we spent 5 minutes talking about his birthday. It was epic!





aquarhapsody said:


> I played Apples to Apples in Spanish......
> 
> But that sounds like more fun.





Vally said:


> We were doing adjective in Spanish todayw ith different pictures of people and a pic of JB came up and me and this girl Paige squealed and our hands shot up. But then Miley Cyrus came on and we were like "ew"



in latin.....we never do anything fun haha. we just translate weird stories xD
although i do all my translations in a jonas brothers notebook


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> in latin.....we never do anything fun haha. we just translate weird stories xD
> although i do all my translations in a jonas brothers notebook



Everyone else was like "Ellos son estupidos!" (they are stupid)


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> Everyone else was like "Ellos son estupidos!" (they are stupid)



sunt stupidi.
amamus fratres jonas!


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> sunt stupidi.
> amamus fratres jonas!



They're stupid
Jonas Brothers are amazing
??? did I get it right?


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> They're stupid
> Jonas Brothers are amazing
> ??? did I get it right?



they are stupid
we love the jonas brothers

close enough xD


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> they are stupid
> we love the jonas brothers
> 
> close enough xD



double meaning XD


----------



## Vally

BTW I love the quotes in your siggy!


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> BTW I love the quotes in your siggy!



haha, my friends are pretty humorous xD


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> haha, my friends are pretty humorous xD



lol I can tell!


----------



## Vally

So I was just talking to my friend, Bria, about that hot trumpet player, Derek. I was like "we're gonna fall in love, get married, and have 4 kids who play the trumpet/flute. Yes, the trumpet/flute is a new instrument. You have to be a (insert his last name here XD) to play it." And she said, "You hold it sideways like a flute, and buzz into the mouth piece like a trumpet!"

Sorry that was my little stalker info for the day


----------



## Vally

It's been three days with no new posts!


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


>


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


>



I literally lol'd at this one. What on earth is he doing?!? Singing? It just looks so funny!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> I literally lol'd at this one. What on earth is he doing?!? Singing? It just looks so funny!



Me too!


----------



## I Am What I Am

He's just playing the drums. According to Oceanup.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> He's just playing the drums. According to Oceanup.



He's really getting into it lol


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


>


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh, I actually read that it was a face of shock... because he saw me.  He just could not believe that he actually saw Whitleigh! I know, I know, we all wish we could meet me, and he probably thought that he would never have the chance. All dreams can come true though. haha.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Oh, I actually read that it was a face of shock... because he saw me.  He just could not believe that he actually saw Whitleigh! I know, I know, we all wish we could meet me, and he probably thought that he would never have the chance. All dreams can come true though. haha.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Oh, I actually read that it was a face of shock... because he saw me.  He just could not believe that he actually saw Whitleigh! I know, I know, we all wish we could meet me, and he probably thought that he would never have the chance. All dreams can come true though. haha.




Well I know it can't be me he saw. I was on the OTHER side away from the drums.


----------



## Mandy91

I Am What I Am said:


>



His face matches this: 
Except his eyes aren't that big. xD



Whitleigh said:


> Oh, I actually read that it was a face of shock... because he saw me.  He just could not believe that he actually saw Whitleigh! I know, I know, we all wish we could meet me, and he probably thought that he would never have the chance. All dreams can come true though. haha.




I was just about to say that maybe he saw someone from the Jonas thread! xD


----------



## inlalaland

I Am What I Am said:


>



That is a great picture. xD 



Whitleigh said:


> Oh, I actually read that it was a face of shock... because he saw me.  He just could not believe that he actually saw Whitleigh! I know, I know, we all wish we could meet me, and he probably thought that he would never have the chance. All dreams can come true though. haha.



lmao!


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


>



Shall we play "caption this"? I'll go 1st.
Nick: OMG are those the girls from the Jonas Thread. No way! NO WAY!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I Am What I Am said:


>




Nick: Maybe I shouldn't have drunk that ultra-mega-super-big gulp RIGHT before I went on stage.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Nick: Maybe I shouldn't have drunk that ultra-mega-super-big gulp RIGHT before I went on stage.


----------



## Mandy91

I Am What I Am said:


>



Nick: Holy...it's Miley!

Sorry, had to. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> Nick: Holy...it's Miley!
> 
> Sorry, had to. xD


----------



## Vally

Mandy91 said:


> Nick: Holy...it's Miley!
> 
> Sorry, had to. xD



Shun


----------



## Mandy91

I Am What I Am said:


>







Vally said:


> Shun


----------



## Vally

Mandy91 said:


>



You know I love you


okay I believe this one says...
"Ummm... What was the question? I got distracted by that shiny object."


----------



## Kool Kat

okay I believe this one says...
"Ummm... What was the question? I got distracted by that shiny object."





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kool Kat

Mandy91 said:


> Nick: Holy...it's Miley!
> 
> Sorry, had to. xD



is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, guys.

Georgia had a HUGE flood, and my internet was down due to the storms.


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, guys.
> 
> Georgia had a HUGE flood, and my internet was down due to the storms.



ew that's nto good. Is everything okay?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> ew that's nto good. Is everything okay?



Yeah.

We just had a KILLER storm here 3 days ago, I mean I couldn't sleep the thunder and lightning were so bad.

A tree next door got struck, and so did our internet and phones.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah.
> 
> We just had a KILLER storm here 3 days ago, I mean I couldn't sleep the thunder and lightning were so bad.
> 
> A tree next door got struck, and so did our internet and phones.



I heard about that :[ Hope everyone's alright ;]

Love all the crazy captions guys xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

I still think my caption is the best.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, guys.
> 
> Georgia had a HUGE flood, and my internet was down due to the storms.



my friend lives near atlanta and she was telling me how it had been raining for like ever and her school closed for like 2 days bc of flooding


----------



## bans729

so the little girl i babysit was over at my house today and she was telling me that none of her friends like kevin but she likes him the best because he is the funniest. i was proud xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> so the little girl i babysit was over at my house today and she was telling me that none of her friends like kevin but she likes him the best because he is the funniest. i was proud xD



Aww. xD 
What good taste that girl has. 

My history teacher likes Nick. She says he's undeniably the cutest.

And my brother loves WW3, he sings it when he's bored. xD


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> so the little girl i babysit was over at my house today and she was telling me that none of her friends like kevin but she likes him the best because he is the funniest. i was proud xD



Give her a high five for me!


----------



## Mandy91

Kool Kat said:


> is that a good thing or a bad thing?



Could be either I suppose! xD


Guys, check it out.
http://www.livenation.com/artist/jonas-brothers-tickets

Hasn't been officially announced, but it looks like their winter tour is the "12 Days of Christmas" tour! =)


----------



## Kool Kat

Mandy91 said:


> Could be either I suppose! xD
> 
> 
> Guys, check it out.
> http://www.livenation.com/artist/jonas-brothers-tickets
> 
> Hasn't been officially announced, but it looks like their winter tour is the "12 Days of Christmas" tour! =)



OMG!!! is that all the places they r gonna go? cuz if it is i gonna be pissed.. they HAVE to go somewhere near me.. i say near cuz i always have to travel to go to concerts cuz no one ever comes to my city lol so i hope they go somewhere close to me!! omg! im freaking out now lol


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Aww. xD
> What good taste that girl has.
> 
> My history teacher likes Nick. She says he's undeniably the cutest.
> 
> And my brother loves WW3, he sings it when he's bored. xD



wow... for a teacher she has good taste lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Could be either I suppose! xD
> 
> 
> Guys, check it out.
> http://www.livenation.com/artist/jonas-brothers-tickets
> 
> Hasn't been officially announced, but it looks like their winter tour is the "12 Days of Christmas" tour! =)



Hah.

Can't wait to see YouTube videos of this. xD

But why are they calling it a tour? It's only 12 shows. 
Why not just call it an "event"?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> Could be either I suppose! xD
> 
> 
> Guys, check it out.
> http://www.livenation.com/artist/jonas-brothers-tickets
> 
> Hasn't been officially announced, but it looks like their winter tour is the "12 Days of Christmas" tour! =)



HOLY FRICK!!!!
They're doing 3 FL shows!!!! I might be able to go!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Hah.
> 
> Can't wait to see YouTube videos of this. xD
> 
> But why are they calling it a tour? It's only 12 shows.
> Why not just call it an "event"?



It could be longer then 12 days.


----------



## Mandy91

Hey they took them down. =(
Probably because they weren't supposed to be up yet.
But here's the dates for anyone that didn't see them.


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> It could be longer then 12 days.



i sure hope so! i want to go so badly! i'll be glued to the computer for the next couple days waiting to see if they add more cities haha...


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> i sure hope so! i want to go so badly! i'll be glued to the computer for the next couple days waiting to see if they add more cities haha...



It most likely will be more then 12. 12 Days of Christmas is a song after all. It just fits. 



So... My mom said that if the tickets aren't too expensive that I can go to the Orlando show!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

MEMPHIS!!!! That is nooo Nasvhille, but I will definitely take it!!!!! WHOO!

Lol.. why do all the last few start at 12 AM.. and surely they will be out soon, the pre-sale is in two days. Which makes me SUPER nervous. Am I going to have to skip class again?

ETA: My Monday morning class is already canceled.. fate?!?!?!  Also just noticed that it is the day before my finals. YUCK! And, again edited to add that I just checked my finals schedule (which whoever makes that must be a genius.. it is so hard to understand!) and it looks like I will not have exams at all that day. WOOHOO Fate!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> It most likely will be more then 12. 12 Days of Christmas is a song after all. It just fits.
> 
> 
> 
> So... My mom said that if the tickets aren't too expensive that I can go to the Orlando show!!!



Surely so.. there are only 11 listed after all!

I bet it will be in TX. They always have one there..


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> It most likely will be more then 12. 12 Days of Christmas is a song after all. It just fits.
> 
> 
> 
> So... My mom said that if the tickets aren't too expensive that I can go to the Orlando show!!!



Oh well.

I already went to the World Tour, so even if they did come here, my mom wouldn't take me.


----------



## bans729

i sort of hope they dont come to houston...bc if they did it would probably be during midterms week which means i couldnt go, not to mention my parents will probably not let me go seeing as i have already seen them twice just this year xD


----------



## Whitleigh

I wonder when they will really put up the dates.. I mean the pre-sale is Monday!!

ETA: Some girl on TJ says that there will NOT be pre-sales on Monday.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> I wonder when they will really put up the dates.. I mean the pre-sale is Monday!!




TJ said on Twitter that the presale dates are wrong. They said nothing about the actual concert dates though.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> TJ said on Twitter that the presale dates are wrong. They said nothing about the actual concert dates though.



Haha, I saw your post after I edited mine.  That makes me nervous then.. now I probably will have to skip class.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> TJ said on Twitter that the presale dates are wrong. They said nothing about the actual concert dates though.



They're gonna be worn out by New Years.  They shouldn't tackle so much in one year.


----------



## Vally

I hope they come somewhere near here. Though IDK if I could go...


----------



## I Am What I Am

So... there's rumors the the WDW Christmas parade is being filmed on December 4th. And JB is in Orlando for a concert on the 3rd. 

And Last year they filmed their part in DL, I think they switch because the year before was in WDW (missed them by a day) 

So...I know what I'm doing December 4th.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> So... there's rumors the the WDW Christmas parade is being filmed on December 4th. And JB is in Orlando for a concert on the 3rd.
> 
> And Last year they filmed their part in DL, I think they switch because the year before was in WDW (missed them by a day)
> 
> So...I know what I'm doing December 4th.



ooh, I love it that they'll be that much closer to me during the holidays. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

ok, im confuesed, is the presale the 28th or not!?!? i need to know!!!


----------



## Mandy91

I Am What I Am said:


> So... there's rumors the the WDW Christmas parade is being filmed on December 4th. And JB is in Orlando for a concert on the 3rd.
> 
> And Last year they filmed their part in DL, I think they switch because the year before was in WDW (missed them by a day)
> 
> So...I know what I'm doing December 4th.



I thought about that!
And they do have nothing scheduled the 4th, the day after the Orlando concert.
I'm so happy they're spending some time here. =)



Kool Kat said:


> ok, im confuesed, is the presale the 28th or not!?!? i need to know!!!



According to Team Jonas the presale is not the 28th. I think Livenation messed that up.
People are saying that maybe they'll _announce_ the tour dates tomorrow.
I hope they officially announce the dates soon.


----------



## Mandy91

Happy 9th Birthday Frankie!






























































































































Happy Birthday Frank the Tank! ​


I can't find the picture of him when he was a baby, the one where the other three were in the tree. It's bugging me. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Happy 9th Birthday Frankie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Frank the Tank! ​
> 
> 
> I can't find the picture of him when he was a baby, the one where the other three were in the tree. It's bugging me. xD



AWW!
Happy birthday, Franklin, you cutie.


----------



## Kool Kat

^^^^ i love that pic of joe kissing frankies head! soo sweet!


----------



## Kool Kat

Mandy91 said:


> I thought about that!
> And they do have nothing scheduled the 4th, the day after the Orlando concert.
> I'm so happy they're spending some time here. =)
> 
> 
> 
> According to Team Jonas the presale is not the 28th. I think Livenation messed that up.
> People are saying that maybe they'll _announce_ the tour dates tomorrow.
> I hope they officially announce the dates soon.



aahhh!! i hope they come somewhere near me!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> *I thought about that!
> And they do have nothing scheduled the 4th, the day after the Orlando concert.
> I'm so happy they're spending some time here. =)*
> 
> 
> 
> According to Team Jonas the presale is not the 28th. I think Livenation messed that up.
> People are saying that maybe they'll _announce_ the tour dates tomorrow.
> I hope they officially announce the dates soon.



And what's going to happen is that they WILL film the parade and I won't be able to go cause we'll probably have to buy admission to MK and we can't afford it. 

GOD I hate being poor. 

Mini vent over.


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> And what's going to happen is that they WILL film the parade and I won't be able to go cause we'll probably have to buy admission to MK and we can't afford it.
> 
> GOD I hate being poor.
> 
> Mini vent over.



aaww im srry


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> aaww im srry




It's ok. I had a little psycho thing there. 
New Myspace update:


> Toronto UPDATE Hey Everyone! Just wanted to check in with all of our fans and get you all in the loop. Even without being on the road it's been quite an eventful couple of weeks. Starting with Nick's birthday where we got to spend some time with our family and some great friends! In fact quite a few of our friends made the journey up here to Toronto to hang with us and make it such an incredible night, and we truly thank them for that. We've also had a bunch of other things in the pipeline now, as you've seen we have a really cool YouTube challenge going on.. And the Verizon kickball game is just around the corner (we love our games!) And a show! Yes it always comes back to the shows! That's what we're all about. Getting to do what we love and what you've all made it possible for us to do year round.. Getting in front of our fans and playing our music. In a couple of weeks we get to go back to the States and play a show at Mohegan Sun, so we're pretty stoked about that.
> Though we have to say it's been great being up here in Toronto. We've read your comments to our blogs and totally agree that we've had the chance to unwind and just chill while we've been up here. We've taken in all that Toronto has to offer from the Royal Ontario Museum, to a U2 [COLOR=blue ! important][COLOR=blue ! important]concert[/COLOR][/COLOR] at the Rogers Center (amazing!) and the Kings Of Leon at Hamilton (also incredible) to just walking around the city with a cup of coffee our friends in a stellar city. Until next time! JB Kevin, Joe & Nick


----------



## Vally

Mandy91 said:


>







Look at Garbo's and Nick's  shirts. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> Look at Garbo's and Nick's  shirts. Hmmmm.....



is that you?? did u meet jb? how??


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> And what's going to happen is that they WILL film the parade and I won't be able to go cause we'll probably have to buy admission to MK and we can't afford it.
> 
> GOD I hate being poor.
> 
> Mini vent over.



Dang.

I wanna be in WDW on Oct. 4th.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Dang.
> 
> I wanna be in WDW on Oct. 4th.



I believe it was Dec. Right?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I believe it was Dec. Right?



I know, I typed wrong.

I've been out of it all day. Sorry.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I know, I typed wrong.
> 
> I've been out of it all day. Sorry.



I forgive you!  I have those days a lot too.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I forgive you!  I have those days a lot too.



Yeah, I think I'm sick, but my mother doesn't agree.


----------



## Vally

I'm sick too... I was outside in the freezing cold rain for like 2-3 hours for a marching band fest. I'm so tired and sick night now it's not even funny...


----------



## Vally

Kool Kat said:


> is that you?? did u meet jb? how??



Yea it's me. I look so lame in that pic lol. I was in shock. My mom and aunt work for the Pirates MLB so they were giving away M&G passes and front row tickets. I didnt sit with them though because the girls I was with already hated me for ditching them to meet JB


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> Yea it's me. I look so lame in that pic lol. I was in shock. My mom and aunt work for the Pirates MLB so they were giving away M&G passes and front row tickets. I didnt sit with them though because the girls I was with already hated me for ditching them to meet JB



That pic cracks me up.. Kevin looks wasted.. even though I know that he would never do that. His face is just so funny.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> That pic cracks me up.. Kevin looks wasted.. even though I know that he would never do that. His face is just so funny.



Haha me too! Everyone I show the pic to is like "Um... what's with Kevin?" When I saw it after it was taken I was > < that close to going and asking for a retake. The funny thing is the person who took the pic looked at it and was like "Okay. Next"


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> Haha me too! Everyone I show the pic to is like "Um... what's with Kevin?" When I saw it after it was taken I was > < that close to going and asking for a retake. The funny thing is the person who took the pic looked at it and was like "Okay. Next"



Lol. Surely they could not really see his face on your camera.. I mean really, who would let that one go through? He looks awful! 

Have the tour dates not been "officially" posted yet? I keep getting nervous thinking that I will miss the pre-sale. Oh, and will someone PLEASE post the pre-sale date as soon as you find out.. mhhm, Mandy or Jade?  You two are always the leading Jonas news reporters.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Lol. Surely they could not really see his face on your camera.. I mean really, who would let that one go through? He looks awful!
> 
> Have the tour dates not been "officially" posted yet? I keep getting nervous thinking that I will miss the pre-sale. Oh, and will someone PLEASE post the pre-sale date as soon as you find out.. mhhm, Mandy or Jade?  You two are always the leading Jonas news reporters.



I haven't heard anything since LiveNation took them down.

I'm guessing we'll know if they have some sort of large promoting outlet.

Usually a livechat, YouTube video, or looong MySpace post about the tour.


----------



## I Am What I Am

No dates has been posted yet.

Yet on their SayNow they said the 12 Days of Christmas tour is "In the works.."

So it's true.

ETA: The SayNow is old. From the night Keep It Real premiered. So I'm like 97% positive that the December tour IS happening!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> No dates has been posted yet.
> 
> Yet on their SayNow they said the 12 Days of Christmas tour is "In the works.."
> 
> So it's true.
> 
> ETA: The SayNow is old. From the night Keep It Real premiered. So I'm like 97% positive that the December tour IS happening!



Is it really only gonna be 12 days?

It still seems so short to be called a tour.

I think it should be '12 Days Of Christmas Party'.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Is it really only gonna be 12 days?
> 
> It still seems so short to be called a tour.
> 
> I think it should be '12 Days Of Christmas Party'.


I'm pretty sure that it'll be longer. 

I believe it is just called the 12 Days of Christmas tour because of the Christmas song "The 12 Days of Christmas"


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm pretty sure that it'll be longer.
> 
> I believe it is just called the 12 Days of Christmas tour because of the Christmas song "The 12 Days of Christmas"



I guess so.

I really wish they'd do a small month-long tour doing smaller shows.

I know they can't go really small cause of who they are, but it'd be nice to see a show on a regular stage, with no fancy lights or trampolines.

Anyways, I wonder what Christmas songs they'll sing.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I guess so.
> 
> I really wish they'd do a small month-long tour doing smaller shows.
> 
> I know they can't go really small cause of who they are, but it'd be nice to see a show on a regular stage, with no fancy lights or trampolines.
> 
> Anyways, I wonder what Christmas songs they'll sing.




Can you imagine though the mayhem if it was smaller shows? Scalpers everywhere. 

They will most like do Girl of My Dreams. If the do "All I want for Christmas is a Hippopotamus" I'll plotz!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Can you imagine though the mayhem if it was smaller shows? Scalpers everywhere.
> 
> They will most like do Girl of My Dreams. If the do "All I want for Christmas is a Hippopotamus" I'll plotz!



I know. Which is probably why it's just a wish.
Sad,though, we'll probably never get that intimate feeling at their shows again. 

I hope they do actual Christmas songs.
Classics.
I don't really like their holiday songs, honestly. I hate to admit it, but yeah.....


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I know. Which is probably why it's just a wish.
> Sad,though, we'll probably never get that intimate feeling at their shows again.
> 
> I hope they do actual Christmas songs.
> Classics.
> I don't really like their holiday songs, honestly. I hate to admit it, but yeah.....



They'll probably do the 12 Days of Christmas. 

I like theirs. I prefer the classic ones though, Nat King Cole, Bing Crosby, the like. I was raised on them and ALWAYS listen to them starting November 26th.


----------



## Kool Kat

maybe since the tour is called "12 days of christmas tour" they'll give all the fans meet and great passes as a christmas gift haha... i wish.....


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> maybe since the tour is called "12 days of christmas tour" they'll give all the fans meet and great passes as a christmas gift haha... i wish.....



I was wondering about that... are they gonna give us another pre-sale code and then another chance at meet and greets too? If so.. I will be SUPER happy. 

Look what I discovered: 

http://www.buildabear.com/shop/brow.../email/2009/093009_October_1_Newsletter_US_v2

And, they have the little things that you can put in their paw and it plays their songs!!! I think I shall have to name mine Joe-Bear. lol. That is if I even get one. Which would be kind of weird.. a 19 yo girl going into Build-a-Bear, by herself, buying a JONAS stuffed animal. I may have to work on this one.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Since it is supposed to be another mini-tour, and not an extension of the WT, I'd imagine TJ member would get another presale code.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Since it is supposed to be another mini-tour, and not an extension of the WT, I'd imagine TJ member would get another presale code.



I HOPE SO!! 

And I like your new image! haha, I was like woah, we have a new person on here. But it was you!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I was wondering about that... are they gonna give us another pre-sale code and then another chance at meet and greets too? If so.. I will be SUPER happy.
> 
> Look what I discovered:
> 
> http://www.buildabear.com/shop/brow.../email/2009/093009_October_1_Newsletter_US_v2
> 
> And, they have the little things that you can put in their paw and it plays their songs!!! I think I shall have to name mine Joe-Bear. lol. That is if I even get one. Which would be kind of weird.. a 19 yo girl going into Build-a-Bear, by herself, buying a JONAS stuffed animal. I may have to work on this one.



I have the dog, and his name is Frankie. 

He has the song thing,too.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> I HOPE SO!!
> 
> And I like your new image! haha, I was like woah, we have a new person on here. But it was you!




I hope so too! 

Thanks! I was also like whoa! when I saw it all completed, my sig and avatar together. It makes such a difference!

I want the JONAS dog! I probably won't be able to though.


----------



## aquarhapsody

So, off topic, but is anyone here getting dressed up for Halloween?

I hope I'm not the only one.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> So, off topic, but is anyone here getting dressed up for Halloween?
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one.



Not me. I haven't dressed up since I was 10. I like to stay home and watch Ghost Hunters Live.


----------



## Kool Kat

i want the jonas dog soo badly! but my mom wont let me get it!!! ugh!! i was gonna name it elvis, cause thats nick doggys name lol i even had a spot picked out for it in my room! haha


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> So, off topic, but is anyone here getting dressed up for Halloween?
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one.



i dont like halloween. that and easter are like my two least favorite holidays haha. i dressed up and went trick or treating last year because my friends made me. but some lady wouldnt give us candy because we were too old...which i kinda think we are now. the only 16 year olds that go trick or treating are the ones who bang on your door at 10:30 and ask for candy and then curse at you because you dont have any xD
we are allowed to dress up for school though and a lot of girls do...i usually just put on a princess crown haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> i dont like halloween. that and easter are like my two least favorite holidays haha. i dressed up and went trick or treating last year because my friends made me. but some lady wouldnt give us candy because we were too old...which i kinda think we are now. the only 16 year olds that go trick or treating are the ones who bang on your door at 10:30 and ask for candy and then curse at you because you dont have any xD
> we are allowed to dress up for school though and a lot of girls do...i usually just put on a princess crown haha



I don't usually.

Well, this year it's gonna be different, so I want to dress up. Plus, I have the costume I've wanted for years within my grasp,so why not? xD

I can't say why,though, my sister lurks on these boards. :/


----------



## Kool Kat

just out of pure curiosity how old are my fellow jonas fans? lol im 13


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> just out of pure curiosity how old are my fellow jonas fans? lol im 13



The ripe 'ole age of 19.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm  104


----------



## bans729

kool kat said:


> just out of pure curiosity how old are my fellow jonas fans? Lol im 13



16


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> just out of pure curiosity how old are my fellow jonas fans? lol im 13



16.

But I _act_ like an old prune. :/


----------



## aquarhapsody

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## bans729

so has anyone else noticed that in all the recent fan pics of the jonas brothers on oceanup, nick has been carrying a murse? xD


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> so has anyone else noticed that in all the recent fan pics of the jonas brothers on oceanup, nick has been carrying a murse? xD



thats weird.. i wonder why!?!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> so has anyone else noticed that in all the recent fan pics of the jonas brothers on oceanup, nick has been carrying a murse? xD



Haha, Murse. xD 
That word makes me laugh.

But...no.
Picture example please?


----------



## bans729

Just go to the one called "nick j gives good hugs" or something and he has this strap around him which I am assuming is a murse.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Is it a pink murse?


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> Is it a pink murse?



no.. its like leather.. i think.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> no.. its like leather.. i think.


It should be pink.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> Just go to the one called "nick j gives good hugs" or something and he has this strap around him which I am assuming is a murse.



Wow.

He can even look cute with a murse.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> It should be pink.



most definitely



aquarhapsody said:


> Wow.
> 
> He can even look cute with a murse.



haha i know right? he can pull it off


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> It should be pink.



why should it be pink?


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Wow.
> 
> He can even look cute with a murse.



nick jonas can look cute in anything.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> why should it be pink?


Cause pink is a manly colour.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Cause pink is a manly colour.



my 7th grade PE teacher (who is from columbia and used to be a personal trainer) used to wear a pink shirt that said "tough guys wear pink" xD

and on our 8th grade field trip, we were driving up to austin and we passed by some random high school whose mascot was the unicorns, so my friend was like "i be their lettermans are pink and purple and sparkly...totally masculine."


----------



## bans729

and this is the nerd side of me coming out, but the latin word for manliness is a feminine word xD (words are either masculine feminine or neuter...)


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> and this is the nerd side of me coming out, but the latin word for manliness is a feminine word xD (words are either masculine feminine or neuter...)



haha, French is like that too. 

Kevin has always had a Louis Vouitton one hasn't he?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> haha, French is like that too.
> 
> Kevin has always had a Louis Vouitton one hasn't he?



Yes, and apparently so does Danielle. (Not that it has anything to do with murses)

I saw a picture of her with one at their engagement party.

I guess they both like Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Yes, and apparently so does Danielle. (Not that it has anything to do with murses)
> 
> I saw a picture of her with one at their engagement party.
> 
> I guess they both like Louis Vuitton.



isnt louis vuttion like really expensive? what does danielle do? i didnt know they made louis vuitton stuff for guys...


----------



## Vally

hey. I haven't been on in like a week! What have I missed? anything interesting?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> hey. I haven't been on in like a week! What have I missed? anything interesting?



You missed the discussion on Nick's murse and how it should be pink.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> isnt louis vuttion like really expensive? what does danielle do? i didnt know they made louis vuitton stuff for guys...



She's a hairdresser, and yes, that is an expensive bag.

Engagement gift, maybe?? xD


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> She's a hairdresser, and yes, that is an expensive bag.
> 
> Engagement gift, maybe?? xD



hmm maybe cause i really dont see how a hairdresses could afford a luis vuittion, unless who parents bought it for her or like you said an engagement gift hmmm

does anyone know what that whole thing was about were kevin wanted dainelle to sign this something or rather saying she couldnt take all the money if they got divorced???


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> hmm maybe cause i really dont see how a hairdresses could afford a luis vuittion, unless who parents bought it for her or like you said an engagement gift hmmm
> 
> does anyone know what that whole thing was about were kevin wanted dainelle to sign this something or rather saying she couldnt take all the money if they got divorced???



It's a pre-nup. Apparently she did not want to sign it, and I cannot really believe that he would suggest such! It's pretty much like saying she is a gold digger.. and he does not want her to get his money. 

And, I am sure that he buys her anything she wants! I did not know that she was a hairdresser. No wonder her hair always looks so fantastic!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I don't see a pre-nup as a document saying she's a "gold digger"


----------



## bans729

i think prenups are kind of essential with all the money kevin has...i mean i'm sure danielle is definitely not a gold digger, but still, you never know what could happen and kev just wants to protect his money :/


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> i think prenups are kind of essential with all the money kevin has...i mean i'm sure danielle is definitely not a gold digger, but still, you never know what could happen and kev just wants to protect his money :/



I agree to disagree.  I think that he should trust her and himself enough to know that it will never come to that. At least it should never come to that. I am sure that he does not think that she is a gold digger. But in most cases, it does!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm sad now...

Hey guys, 

It has come to our attention that dates for a possible December concert tour somehow found their way onto the internet. Due to scheduling issues were sorry to inform you that this wont be possible. We look forward to a wonderful touring season in 2010. 

At this point we have no specific events planned and no plans for any If that changes we will of course include the fan club. So well keep you posted there. 

Thanks and love, 
JB


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm sad now...
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> It has come to our attention that dates for a possible December concert tour somehow found their way onto the internet. Due to scheduling issues we’re sorry to inform you that this won’t be possible. We look forward to a wonderful touring season in 2010.
> 
> At this point we have no specific events planned and no plans for any… If that changes we will of course include the fan club. So we’ll keep you posted there.
> 
> Thanks and love,
> JB



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! now im really sad! where did you see that posted?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! now im really sad? where did you see that posted?




Someone on FFE posted it, but it came from Team Jonas. I saw the actual post too. It's very real.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> It's a pre-nup. Apparently she did not want to sign it, and I cannot really believe that he would suggest such! It's pretty much like saying she is a gold digger.. and he does not want her to get his money.
> 
> And, I am sure that he buys her anything she wants! I did not know that she was a hairdresser. No wonder her hair always looks so fantastic!



i dont understand why she wouldnt sign it... but i have mixed feelings bout kevin wanting her to sign it.. i can see how he wants to protect his money but then again i dont see what makes him think she would take it anyways? shouldnt they trust each other?


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> Someone on FFE posted it, but it came from Team Jonas. I saw the actual post too. It's very real.



 i was soo excitied about it! hmm i wonder what "scheduling issues" they had? 

whats ffe?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> i was soo excitied about it! hmm i wonder what "scheduling issues" they had?
> 
> whats ffe?




Maybe something? Maybe nothing. 

FanFamily Experience.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm sad now...
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> It has come to our attention that dates for a possible December concert tour somehow found their way onto the internet. Due to scheduling issues were sorry to inform you that this wont be possible. We look forward to a wonderful touring season in 2010.
> 
> At this point we have no specific events planned and no plans for any If that changes we will of course include the fan club. So well keep you posted there.
> 
> Thanks and love,
> JB



I am glad they get a break.

2010 touring should make you happy, at least they aren't stopping touring forever.

Remember, we've got Kevin's wedding, the holiday seasons, Camp Rock promotions will go on, and they're gonna film season 2 of JONAS.


----------



## chloejonas2247

i absolutley love the jonas brothers!! GO JOE!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I am glad they get a break.
> 
> 2010 touring should make you happy, at least they aren't stopping touring forever.
> 
> Remember, we've got Kevin's wedding, the holiday seasons, Camp Rock promotions will go on, and they're gonna film season 2 of JONAS.



I am happy that they get a break and there's a 2010 tour. 

I just wish they had announced this when the dates first appeared instead of letting everyone's hopes get up.


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> You missed the discussion on Nick's murse and how it should be pink.



He has a murse? LOL that's funny!


----------



## Vally

I think Kev is just trying to be safe. In the event of them getting a divorce, and maybe Danielle getting really PO'd at him and yadda yadd yadda (typical celeb divorce stuff) I doubt he would want her to take all his money. It's just a precaution. Some couples do that. Basically it says "If we get a divorce, you get the house, I get the cars, ect..." He's just trying to be safe. I'm guessing


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I am glad they get a break.
> 
> 2010 touring should make you happy, at least they aren't stopping touring forever.
> 
> Remember, we've got Kevin's wedding, the holiday seasons, Camp Rock promotions will go on, and they're gonna film season 2 of JONAS.



ya, your kinda right, i mean they are still regular people like you and me (except there 100 times more talented then us lol) but they still need a break! plus, the 2010 tour will probably be really big


----------



## Kool Kat

srry douple post


----------



## Kool Kat

chloejonas2247 said:


> i absolutley love the jonas brothers!! GO JOE!!



well, you have come to the right place. (you can have joe as long as i get get nick haha) anyways, r u knew here? i dont think ive seen u before......


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I am happy that they get a break and there's a 2010 tour.
> 
> I just wish they had announced this when the dates first appeared instead of letting everyone's hopes get up.



Yeah, what's with the 'we're working on December dates'?
Why would they say something if it wasn't finalized?

What I wanna know is if any filming of JONAS is going to happen....

See, if they do, what'll take up 2-4 months, estimating maybe another summer tour, or a fall tour?


----------



## Whitleigh

Wow, what a great ending to a great day! This REALLY stinks. I was so excited! And this just all seems so weird. Oh well, I am just glad that they are taking time off. That does not mean that my heart is still not broken though, in a million pieces in fact. :'( 

My Mom pointed out that if Danielle loved him that she should have no problem with it. I am just thinking about how I would feel in her situation though. I know that I would not be too happy.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> My Mom pointed out that if Danielle loved him that she should have no problem with it. I am just thinking about how I would feel in her situation though. I know that I would not be too happy.



I mean, if I found someone you really love enough to marry, something like that, that MOST people with a LOT of money do anyway,I wouldn't let them go that easy.

I mean, I don't know how she feels about it, but that's just my opinion.

I guess I'd be kind of ticked, but not enough to not get married, or anything.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm think that IF there is a pre-up, it's precaution of what MAY happen IF they get divorced. It'd be protecting what is HIS money that is rightfully his because he earned it. Without it, if they got divorced there'd be nothing stopping Danielle, if she was angry and bitter enough, from taking everything. Same in reverse for Kevin. It'd stop him from taking Danielle's things if she divorced him.


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm think that IF there is a pre-up, it's precaution of what MAY happen IF they get divorced. It'd be protecting what is HIS money that is rightfully his because he earned it. Without it, if they got divorced there'd be nothing stopping Danielle, if she was angry and bitter enough, from taking everything. Same in reverse for Kevin. It'd stop him from taking Danielle's things if she divorced him.



oh.. ok that makes sence.....

i'm worried bout what will happen a couple years down the road because kevin said that one day he would like to be a dad, so i just wonder how he will be able to be a dad and continue touring and doing all that he does.. i just hope it doesnt efffect the band...


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> oh.. ok that makes sence.....
> 
> i'm worried bout what will happen a couple years down the road because kevin said that one day he would like to be a dad, so i just wonder how he will be able to be a dad and continue touring and doing all that he does.. i just hope it doesnt efffect the band...



Unfortunately, marriage and kids change everything.

I can mostly see this as more of an effect on their music.

He won't want to play music about teenage crushes for long.

Which is good for the older fans, and the critics, but I don't see it bodeing well with teens and younger fans.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Bumpin' up the board.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Bumpin' up the board. [/QUOT]


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> not sure what u mean but u made me wanna sing burnen up haha here goes nothen
> 
> 
> 
> i'm hot, you're cold
> you go around like you know
> who i am, but you don't
> you got me on my toes
> i'm slipping into the lava
> and i'm trying to keep from going under
> baby you turn the temperature hotter
> cause i'm burning up,
> burning up for you baby
> 
> come on girl
> 
> 
> i fell (i fell) so fast (so fast)
> can't hold myself back
> high heels (high heels)
> red dress (red dress)
> all by yourself
> gotta catch my breath
> 
> i'm slipping into the lava
> and i'm trying to keep from going under
> baby you turn the temperature hotter
> cause i'm burning up.
> burning up for you baby
> 
> walk in the room
> all i can see is you
> staring me down
> i know you feel it too
> i'm slipping into the lava
> and i'm trying to keep from going under
> baby you turn the temperature hotter
> cause i'm burning up.
> burning up for you baby
> slipping into the lava
> and i'm trying to keep from going under
> baby you turn the temperature hotter
> cause i'm burning up,
> burning up for you baby
> 
> burnin up in this place tonight
> you better sing it loud (now we're feeling it right)
> get up and dance, don't try and fight it
> big rob for real (and that's no lie)
> stop drop and roll (and touch your toes)
> keep from burnin up (more and more)
> i got JB with me, laying it down
> come on boys, lets bring the chorus around
> i'm slipping into the lava
> and i'm trying to keep from going under
> baby you turn the temperature hotter
> cause i'm burning up,
> burning up for you baby
> burning up, burning up, for you baby
> 
> haha yall can ingnore this


Bumping is when you bump the thread to the top of the list.


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> Bumping is when you bump the thread to the top of the list.



oh haha i read it wrong i thought she said burnen lol


----------



## Kool Kat

bump


----------



## Whitleigh

Kara, If you are reading this, tell your Mom that I just saw a commercial that there is a new Backstreet Boys CD coming out, lol. 

Also, I am watching a new JONAS. Woohoo, finally a new one!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Kara, If you are reading this, tell your Mom that I just saw a commercial that there is a new Backstreet Boys CD coming out, lol.
> 
> Also, I am watching a new JONAS. Woohoo, finally a new one!!



haha i watched the last like 10 minutes of it
i love how they made fun of the blair witch project


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> Kara, If you are reading this, tell your Mom that I just saw a commercial that there is a new Backstreet Boys CD coming out, lol.



Whitleigh I love you, you dont even know. hahaha. 
and yep she knows we havent gotten it yet though were such terrible fans. :X


i havent posted here in FOREVER.
well not really forever, but ya know.
i've actually gained a life this year! 
how crazy is that ?!
i miss the olden days though. ):
but i think part of the reason is that my computer broke so i use my parents so i cant spend as much time on the computer as i used to. ):

the new JONAS was funny. 
love Kev but i hate how he has to act dumb. ):


----------



## Kool Kat

^^^ i loved loved loved the new JONAS! it was soo funny! kev cracked me!!! hahaha!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> haha i watched the last like 10 minutes of it
> i love how they made fun of the blair witch project



I love it. xD

Especially the bloopers, Kevin just couldn't talk like that for long.


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> Whitleigh I love you, you dont even know. hahaha.
> and yep she knows we havent gotten it yet though were such terrible fans. :X
> 
> 
> i havent posted here in FOREVER.
> well not really forever, but ya know.
> i've actually gained a life this year!
> how crazy is that ?!
> i miss the olden days though. ):
> but i think part of the reason is that my computer broke so i use my parents so i cant spend as much time on the computer as i used to. ):
> 
> the new JONAS was funny.
> love Kev but i hate how he has to act dumb. ):



Oh well thank you, I love you too!  haha. I did not even know that they were 'making a comeback'. That makes me a super sucky fan!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8pJN361vPY&feature=related


----------



## bans729

so yall....I GET MY BRACES OFF ON THURSDAY!!!!!!!! 

today in latin my teacher was telling us about how he hates pop music but he has 2 daughters so i was like "do they like the jonas brothers?" and he was like "i dont allow them to listen to the jonas brothers" and i was like "you are depriving your children of three wonderful boys!!" and he just kind of looked at me hahahaha.

and that song....is it a christmas song? haha
cuz it definitely describes the christmas weather for houston xD
it's catchy though haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8pJN361vPY&feature=related



O______________o


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> O______________o


It's a silly song.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> It's a silly song.



It suuure is.


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> It's a silly song.



verry silly, i dont understand it lol


----------



## Vally

I haven't been on in a while! :O Nice to see/hear everyone again!


----------



## Vally

it double posted me...


----------



## I Am What I Am

I had another post last night and it disappeared. Hmmm..


Kool Kat said:


> verry silly, i dont understand it lol


It's about a Christmas when it's so hot that it's like summer outside. So basically it's talking about last year's Christmas in Florida.


----------



## I Am What I Am

It double posted me. 


The Haunted Firehouse episode of JONAS was the funniest one yet.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> It double posted me.
> 
> 
> The Haunted Firehouse episode of JONAS was the funniest one yet.



Yeah.

I loved the "tension cutter" and the ghost sticker. xD

"Did you get a receipt?"

"He didn't"

"The guy in the van said I didn't need one."

"Oh..."


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I loved the "tension cutter" and the ghost sticker. xD
> 
> "Did you get a receipt?"
> 
> "He didn't"
> 
> "The guy in the van said I didn't need one."
> 
> "Oh..."



"Oh now you believe in the ghost stickers!"

"Out of respect for Joe, I won't start selling his stuff until....tomorrow."


----------



## inlalaland

Haha oh I loved that episode! Definitely one of the best, I was laughing my butt off. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Haha oh I loved that episode! Definitely one of the best, I was laughing my butt off. xD



Elsie, you are alive!!! lol


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> Elsie, you are alive!!! lol



Yep! I am! xD Haha I'm sorry, I'll like post here then disappear for weeks. xD I'm trying not to do that, I've been lurking way too much lately lol!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> "Oh now you believe in the ghost stickers!"
> 
> "Out of respect for Joe, I won't start selling his stuff until....tomorrow."



LMAO.

"The ghost stole Nick, and all you can think about is the band???
.......Wait,doesn't your friend write songs?"

*Joe nods head in approvement*

xD


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> "Oh now you believe in the ghost stickers!"
> 
> *"Out of respect for Joe, I won't start selling his stuff until....tomorrow."*


----------



## Vally

I was gonna buy that one on iTunes but I lost my new iPod nano so there really is no point...  But i was cracking up the whole time. I loved Kevin's faces when he was hiding behind the chair


----------



## Mandy91

That JONAS episode was so great.
I loved the whole spooky transition scenes, dark and creepy. Just lovely. xD
The whole idea of the episode actually reminded me of one of the Are You Afraid of the Dark? ones called The Tale of the Fire Ghost.








































Best parts. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> That JONAS episode was so great.
> I loved the whole spooky transition scenes, dark and creepy. Just lovely. xD
> The whole idea of the episode actually reminded me of one of the Are You Afraid of the Dark? ones called The Tale of the Fire Ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best parts. xD




They should dress like that more often. They look so studly. 

EYE-CANDY TIME!  *drools*


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH84sdcDPs8


----------



## Mandy91

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH84sdcDPs8



 
I didn't even notice that one guy was Nick until like halfway through the video. xD
I never expected them to do something like this. I love those boys. xD

I had to rewatch it cause I couldn't believe that was Nick, hilarious. xD
I love when Joe is on that kids bike thing at the park and it just like falls over. And when he shakes his butt at the end. xD
Every part Big Rob did was hilarious.
Pretty much this whole video is the best thing ever.
It needed more Kev though! There was no Kev!


----------



## Whitleigh

That was the BEST THING EVER!!! Oh my goodness. I loved it. And I guess that Kevin was the one filming most of it. I am going to have to watch that over and over and over. lol And I loved Joe with glasses (the real ones, at the beginning and end).


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH84sdcDPs8



 my mom was like "who is this?!"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> I didn't even notice that one guy was Nick until like halfway through the video. xD
> I never expected them to do something like this. I love those boys. xD
> 
> I had to rewatch it cause I couldn't believe that was Nick, hilarious. xD
> I love when Joe is on that kids bike thing at the park and it just like falls over. And when he shakes his butt at the end. xD
> Every part Big Rob did was hilarious.
> Pretty much this whole video is the best thing ever.
> It needed more Kev though! There was no Kev!




Me either! I didn't even notice Big Rob until that one part on the stairs.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH84sdcDPs8



OH.
MY.
GOD.

That was hilarious. xD

Especially Joe's costume.


----------



## Kool Kat

eye candy!! 


http://jonasbrosvideo.blogspot.com/2009/10/jonas-brothers-june-2009-cover-shoot.html


----------



## Kool Kat

bump


----------



## Vally

I think I'm going as a semi-Demi rotfl for Halloween


----------



## aquarhapsody

I wish I could dress up.
But everything's eitrher trashy or expensive. -__-


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> I wish I could dress up.
> But everything's eitrher trashy or expensive. -__-



Do what I do. Don't buy whole costumes. Go as something you could make. 2 years ago I went as a punk rock chick. I got some fake noserings, tattoos, these cool glove things, colored hair spray, striped tights. then I went home and found some black clothes. Wa-la. Punk rocker chick for less than $30.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> I wish I could dress up.
> But everything's eitrher trashy or expensive. -__-



go as something you already have!
for example, i do not want to dress up for halloween this year, but my friend is MAKING me because she is having a party, so i will be going as either a school girl (i wear uniform to school so i already own that) or a cheerleader (i have like 3 different cheer uniforms i could wear). and a bunch of girls i know with brothers go as boys because they have boy clothes and lettermans and that kinda stuff at home...


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> go as something you already have!
> for example, i do not want to dress up for halloween this year, but my friend is MAKING me because she is having a party, so i will be going as either a school girl (i wear uniform to school so i already own that) or a cheerleader (i have like 3 different cheer uniforms i could wear). and a bunch of girls i know with brothers go as boys because they have boy clothes and lettermans and that kinda stuff at home...



Well, see, I'd do that, but I haven't dressed up in 3-4 years, so none of the old ones fit me anymore.

I'd be a ballerina if my old recital clothes still fit.


----------



## bans729

soooooooooooo THE JONAS BROTHERS ARE COMING BACK TO THE RODEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayyyyyy i hope i get tickets haha


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> soooooooooooo THE JONAS BROTHERS ARE COMING BACK TO THE RODEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayyyyyy i hope i get tickets haha



I'm. So. Jealous.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I'm. So. Jealous.



Me too.


And I just went to a show. 


That just shows my eagerness to see them again.


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> soooooooooooo THE JONAS BROTHERS ARE COMING BACK TO THE RODEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayyyyyy i hope i get tickets haha




OMG I hate you. 

Ah, I'm just kidding. 

I am jealous though. 



Radio Disney is now playing Bounce.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> OMG I hate you.
> 
> Ah, I'm just kidding.
> 
> I am jealous though.
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Disney is now playing Bounce.



That is officially my new favorite song.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> That is officially my new favorite song.




Some people on FFE say playing it on Radio Disney is "Making too big a deal out of it" 

I don't think so though.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Some people on FFE say playing it on Radio Disney is "Making too big a deal out of it"
> 
> I don't think so though.



Really?
If anything, they were just bored, and decided to mess around.

They were even making jokes about "ham and cheese" and "chicken wing" on Radio Disney. 

So, it's really just all a hilarious joke, I mean, they don't have any real single out,so why not? xD


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Some people on FFE say playing it on Radio Disney is "Making too big a deal out of it"
> 
> I don't think so though.


That's stupid. I think they should make it a single XD


aquarhapsody said:


> Really?
> If anything, they were just bored, and decided to mess around.
> 
> *They were even making jokes about "ham and cheese" and "chicken wing" on Radio Disney.*
> 
> So, it's really just all a hilarious joke, I mean, they don't have any real single out,so why not? xD



XD! I love that song!


----------



## I Am What I Am

JB made a Twitter for Bounce. HHMasterminds.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bumppp


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> bumppp



On Florida FanFamily they decided that instead of "bump" use "Bounce"


Totally random. I just though of it.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> On Florida FanFamily they decided that instead of "bump" use "Bounce"
> 
> 
> Totally random. I just though of it.



We should do that. 

But seriously, it seems this board keeps dropping every 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> We should do that.
> 
> But seriously, it seems this board keeps dropping every 5 or 6 days.



i know! its so sad


----------



## Mandy91

Joseph has new hair.


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> Joseph has new hair.



i think i just fell in love again....


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> i think i just fell in love again....



Lol, really? I like the before better. Not saying in any way that this one is bad! Just like it less.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, really? I like the before better. Not saying in any way that this one is bad! Just like it less.



i just like short hair on boys better...personal preference 
but i mean come on...joe looks good no matter what his hair looks like xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> Joseph has new hair.




OHMYGODI'MGONNADIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sleep-deprived-freak-out aside,

I LOVE his hair.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Joseph has new hair.



Am I the only one slightly scared by his facial expression?

He looks like he wants to throw someone off a building. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Am I the only one slightly scared by his facial expression?
> 
> He looks like he wants to throw someone off a building. xD



What'ch you talkin' about Willis? He knew that someone was taking his picture, and he gave his best sexy face and said "This one is for you, Jonas Thread!"


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> What'ch you talkin' about Willis? He knew that someone was taking his picture, and he gave his best sexy face and said "This one is for you, Jonas Thread!"



Yeah, he knows. xD
He just tries to look oblivious.

I can't decide if I like it or not.
It's really....different. I mean, his hair hasn't been this short in 2 years, it's odd.

I _can_ say his eyebrows look bigger when you can fully see them.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah, he knows. xD
> He just tries to look oblivious.
> 
> I can't decide if I like it or not.
> It's really....different. I mean, his hair hasn't been this short in 2 years, it's odd.
> 
> *I can say his eyebrows look bigger when you can fully see them.*



that's what i was thinking!! xD


isn't kevins birthday coming up really soon??? he's gonna be 22!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> that's what i was thinking!! xD
> 
> 
> isn't kevins birthday coming up really soon??? he's gonna be 22!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> that's what i was thinking!! xD
> 
> 
> isn't kevins birthday coming up really soon??? he's gonna be 22!!!!!



Wow. 22.



THEYRE GETTING SO OLD. (not in that way )

EVENTUALLY NICK'LL BE 20, TOO. :O


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> that's what i was thinking!! xD
> 
> 
> isn't kevins birthday coming up really soon??? he's gonna be 22!!!!!



Can't believe Kev will be 22 and married soon, wow.
I'm not willing to accept it yet. 

Bounce is now available on iTunes. xD


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Wow. 22.
> 
> 
> 
> THEYRE GETTING SO OLD. (not in that way )
> 
> *EVENTUALLY NICK'LL BE 20, TOO*. :O







Mandy91 said:


> Can't believe Kev will be 22 and married soon, wow.
> I'm not willing to accept it yet.
> 
> Bounce is now available on iTunes. xD



they just grow up so fast 

haha seriously? i'll have to buy it later haha


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> Can't believe Kev will be 22 and married soon, wow.
> I'm not willing to accept it yet.
> 
> Bounce is now available on iTunes. xD



I don't really know why that made me laugh, but it did! lol Just something about how you are crying your eyes out, and then just.. oh btw, Bounce is available on iTUnes. hehe


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> they just grow up so fast
> 
> haha seriously? i'll have to buy it later haha



They do. 
At least Joe's new haircut makes him appear younger.

I want to buy it now but I have like $0.08 in my iTunes account.
It's killing me. xD



Whitleigh said:


> I don't really know why that made me laugh, but it did! lol Just something about how you are crying your eyes out, and then just.. oh btw, Bounce is available on iTUnes. hehe



Haha I can switch moods like *snap* that. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> haha seriously? i'll have to buy it later haha



Me too. I'm saving a dollar on my iTunes Gift Card for that. ;D


----------



## I Am What I Am

NICK IS GOING SOLO!!

At least for a little bit.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> NICK IS GOING SOLO!!
> 
> At least for a little bit.



Link?!?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Link?!?


http://katieandkarleigh.com/Article/tabid/298/ID/975/Nick-Jonas-mom-confirms-hes-going-solo.aspx

It's also on Perez Hilton's site.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> NICK IS GOING SOLO!!
> 
> At least for a little bit.



i'm not sure if i should be excited or not...i mean i am but like...i hope nothing happens to the jonas brothers...


----------



## jama

I Am What I Am said:


> NICK IS GOING SOLO!!
> 
> At least for a little bit.



WHAT?? WHY?? WHAT ABOUT THE BAND????


----------



## Kool Kat

jama said:


> WHAT?? WHY?? WHAT ABOUT THE BAND????



oh crap. i did it again i didnt relize my mom was signed in instead of me haha nayways thats me haha


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> oh crap. i did it again i didnt relize my mom was signed in instead of me haha nayways thats me haha



I do that all the time!  Luckily I catch it right before most of the time.


----------



## inlalaland

Aw little Nick is going solo? I'm proud of him! =) You can tell he's always been that sort of independent, wanting to do his own thing as some point kinda person, even if it's just a little project. I'm sure he loves working with his brothers more then anything, but I definitely understand if he wants to try out going solo for a bit! I'm excited to see what he comes up with. Also, they aren't breaking up [thank God, I don't know what I would do with myself if they did xD] they said they're already planning a 2010 tour together as the Jonas Brothers, so I'm happy about that. xD


----------



## Vally

What about JB?! Are they still together?! They're not breaking up, are they?!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> What about JB?! Are they still together?! They're not breaking up, are they?!


Nope, just a side project:



> New_ Jonas Brothers _blog: _#1  The Jonas Brothers are NOT breaking up! #2  Nick Jonas IS working on a side project called* Nick Jonas & The Administration* [Wow like Selena Gomez & The Scene!] #3  This project will be released early in 2010 #4 - We are ALL excited about this project AND what we are doing TOGETHER! #5  We plan to make music together for as long as we can._
> To our dearest fans, A news story hit the internet today concerning Nick Jonas & The Administration. We are so excited to share it with you.. OUR FANS. From Nick: _About 6 months ago, the three of us had a 2 week break from touring, and we all decided to go and do something that was on our hearts. Joe went on a trip to Australia and New Zealand. Kevin spent some time with his fiancé Danielle._
> _I decided to go to Nashville, TN to make a side project (Nick Jonas & The Administration) with 4 [COLOR=blue ! important][COLOR=blue ! important]musicians[/COLOR][/COLOR] - guys that I had met and worked with before. If I was to describe the sound to someone I would say its 'heart & soul', because the music that I make is from my heart, and the [COLOR=blue ! important][COLOR=blue ! important]lyrics[/COLOR][/COLOR] I write are from my soul.  _
> _Weve said from the beginning of our career as the Jonas Brothers that anything we do outside of the group is a side project because you cant break up brothers. My brothers are my biggest supporters, and were on the phone with me every day while I was in the studio asking how it was going, and telling me they couldnt wait to hear the record.._
> _My brothers and I couldnt be more excited to have these amazing opportunities as a group, and as individuals. We are already planning another world tour AS THE JONAS BROTHERS next summer, and it is all thanks to our amazing fans. I am so excited to share more details about my project with all of you as we come closer to the end of the year, but for right now, Kevin, Joe and I have a show to play in Venezuela!_
> From Joe and Kevin: _We are so proud of our brother Nick. We know that we will be doing music together for the rest of our lives. But we are thrilled for you to hear these songs that were on his heart. They are amazing works of art from an amazing talent.. our brother. We will see you later this year, next year, and hopefully for the rest of our lives._
> _'A three chord strand is not easily broken', and one things for sure this three chord strand is stronger now than its ever been. You are truly the best fans in the world, and we love you with all our hearts. JB_


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> Nope, just a side project:



Oh thank God! I was almost about to cry on the bus ride home


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Oh thank God! I was almost about to cry on the bus ride home


lol.  I also heard somewhere that they are planning a WT in 2010. I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> lol.  I also heard somewhere that they are planning a WT in 2010. I don't know if it's true or not.



haha i told my mom about that and she was like "hannah, seriously. how many times can you see one band in concert?" and i was just like as many times as they come here. so she goes over to my cardboard cutouts and she's like "please stop coming to houston!" xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha i told my mom about that and she was like "hannah, seriously. how many times can you see one band in concert?" and i was just like as many times as they come here. so she goes over to my cardboard cutouts and she's like "please stop coming to houston!" xD



Haha, she thinks you are bad, she is the one talking to cardboard!! lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> haha i told my mom about that and she was like "hannah, seriously. how many times can you see one band in concert?" and i was just like as many times as they come here. so she goes over to my cardboard cutouts and she's like "please stop coming to houston!" xD






My mom just accepts that when they come here that I will want to go.  XD


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> My mom just accepts that when they come here that I will want to go.  XD



haha my mom just accepts that we'll have to travel and get a hotel room, b/c they never come where i live! haha noone ever comes here lol so anyways she knows that if they go on another tour, we'll be traveling haha


----------



## Vally

Psssht invite them to stay at your house XD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Hey guys!

I'm back from Disney! Sorry I didn't post all week, we had no internet.

Nice to see you guys aren't downing Nick's side project,btw.
I'm tired of hearing negativity.


----------



## heir2theking

If they say "there a all guy so there gay" say well arnt all the ones you listen all guy?


----------



## Mandy91

aquarhapsody said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm back from Disney! Sorry I didn't post all week, we had no internet.
> 
> Nice to see you guys aren't downing Nick's side project,btw.
> I'm tired of hearing negativity.



Oh I know it makes me sad that his own fans are upset that he's doing his own side project.
He's not leaving the band so we don't have to worry about that, obviously we all love his music.
So what's the problem?
I hate when people are so negative about someone's passion, just let them do it. You're his fans, you're supposed to be supporting him.
I personally am really excited to see what he has in store for us!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Oh I know it makes me sad that his own fans are upset that he's doing his own side project.
> He's not leaving the band so we don't have to worry about that, obviously we all love his music.
> So what's the problem?
> I hate when people are so negative about someone's passion, just let them do it. You're his fans, you're supposed to be supporting him.
> I personally am really excited to see what he has in store for us!



I mean, I trust Nick on this. He's the one I think will eventually actually go solo in music.
Not now, of course, but he's very musically talented, and will go far.

Plus, with Kevin's wedding ahead, he's gonna want time with Danielle alone, without all the touring. I think Nick promoting his solo project might give the guys _as a group_ time to do their own thing, ya know?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> Oh I know it makes me sad that his own fans are upset that he's doing his own side project.
> He's not leaving the band so we don't have to worry about that, obviously we all love his music.
> So what's the problem?
> I hate when people are so negative about someone's passion, just let them do it. You're his fans, you're supposed to be supporting him.
> I personally am really excited to see what he has in store for us!


I know. I makes me sad.

I  heard that one of the songs on Nick's album is a re-do of Tonight.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> I mean, I trust Nick on this. He's the one I think will eventually actually go solo in music.
> Not now, of course, but he's very musically talented, and will go far.
> 
> Plus, with Kevin's wedding ahead, he's gonna want time with Danielle alone, without all the touring. I think Nick promoting his solo project might give the guys _as a group_ time to do their own thing, ya know?



1) i agree with you
2) you were post #705 


http://oceanup.com/2009/11/03/nick-jonas-the-administration-tour-10
i really hope this is true...i would totally go see him!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Sooooo..... I just heard the Nick's going on a solo tour in '10. Don't know if it's true or not. Would YOU go?


I totally would.


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> 1) i agree with you
> 2) you were post #705
> 
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2009/11/03/nick-jonas-the-administration-tour-10
> i really hope this is true...i would totally go see him!!!





I Am What I Am said:


> Sooooo..... I just heard the Nick's going on a solo tour in '10. Don't know if it's true or not. Would YOU go?
> 
> 
> I totally would.



I would be there in a heartbeat. =)


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> 1) i agree with you
> 2) you were post #705
> 
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2009/11/03/nick-jonas-the-administration-tour-10
> i really hope this is true...i would totally go see him!!!



YES! 705! Woohoo! xD (And OceanUp isn't very reliable...)

Uhm, also, is it true that Danielle already had her bridal party??

Just curious, JonasHQ was full of speculating people, and while I hate speculating, I was wondering if it was true.


----------



## Mandy91

Happy Birthday Kevin and Elsie!

You both get pictures of Kev! xD






























I finally found the picture I was looking for on Frankie's birthday. xD


----------



## Mandy91




----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Happy Birthday Kevin and Elsie!
> 
> You both get pictures of Kev! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the picture I was looking for on Frankie's birthday. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'm going to be the one to say that Kevin was the cutest kid ever.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Happy Birthday Kevin and Elsie!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell63

this is my first time on the Jonas thread. They`re  cool.


----------



## Kool Kat

Tinkerbell63 said:


> this is my first time on the Jonas thread. They`re  cool.



haha yes they are verry cool


----------



## inlalaland

Thank you Mandy and Jade!! DD
And thank you Mandy for the wonderful pictures as usual! xD

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEVIN!!​
You're the best birthday buddy ever!!! Just in case you boys really do lurk here...
I'm so happy for you Kevin for all your success and of course, finding your wonderful fiance.  Don't listen to those selfish, jealous fans who care about nothing but themselves who say crap like they don't like Danielle [they don't even KNOW her!! =0 We haven't even heard her voice!! What a dumb thing to say, that they don't like her], that YOU'RE being selfish for getting MARRIED, and that they should be able to somehow "win" tickets to your wedding!! Okay Kevin?? DON'T LISTEN TO IT!!! Because they are stupid okay?? Always remember you have true fans who are truly happy for you. =))) We love you and will always support you no matter what!!​
Wow so I guess no more Jonas birthdays till late next year huh?? Well besides Mr. Jonas he's in like February right? Well no more of the BOYS birthdays! xD Wow come to think of it next year should be scary. =0 Joe will be turning 21, Nick will be turning 18 and Kevin will be married.   xD


----------



## bans729

inlalaland said:


> Thank you Mandy and Jade!! DD
> And thank you Mandy for the wonderful pictures as usual! xD
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEVIN!!​
> You're the best birthday buddy ever!!! Just in case you boys really do lurk here...
> I'm so happy for you Kevin for all your success and of course, finding your wonderful fiance.  Don't listen to those selfish, jealous fans who care about nothing but themselves who say crap like they don't like Danielle [they don't even KNOW her!! =0 We haven't even heard her voice!! What a dumb thing to say, that they don't like her], that YOU'RE being selfish for getting MARRIED, and that they should be able to somehow "win" tickets to your wedding!! Okay Kevin?? DON'T LISTEN TO IT!!! Because they are stupid okay?? Always remember you have true fans who are truly happy for you. =))) We love you and will always support you no matter what!!​
> Wow so I guess no more Jonas birthdays till late next year huh?? Well besides Mr. Jonas he's in like February right? Well no more of the BOYS birthdays! xD Wow come to think of it next year should be scary. =0 Joe will be turning 21, Nick will be turning 18 and Kevin will be married.   xD



omg...nick is almost legal!!!!! scary xD






and yes HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE LOVE YOU!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> omg...nick is almost legal!!!!! scary xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE LOVE YOU!!!!



what do u mean by legal?


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> what do u mean by legal?



when he turns 18 he will be a legal adult


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> when he turns 18 he will be a legal adult


----------



## Mandy91

inlalaland said:


> Thank you Mandy and Jade!! DD
> And thank you Mandy for the wonderful pictures as usual! xD
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEVIN!!​
> You're the best birthday buddy ever!!! Just in case you boys really do lurk here...
> I'm so happy for you Kevin for all your success and of course, finding your wonderful fiance.  Don't listen to those selfish, jealous fans who care about nothing but themselves who say crap like they don't like Danielle [they don't even KNOW her!! =0 We haven't even heard her voice!! What a dumb thing to say, that they don't like her], that YOU'RE being selfish for getting MARRIED, and that they should be able to somehow "win" tickets to your wedding!! Okay Kevin?? DON'T LISTEN TO IT!!! Because they are stupid okay?? Always remember you have true fans who are truly happy for you. =))) We love you and will always support you no matter what!!​
> Wow so I guess no more Jonas birthdays till late next year huh?? Well besides Mr. Jonas he's in like February right? Well no more of the BOYS birthdays! xD Wow come to think of it next year should be scary. =0 Joe will be turning 21, Nick will be turning 18 and Kevin will be married.   xD



I agree with everything!
"So Kevin's getting married. Good for him. But what's in it for us? Nothing." Still makes me laugh. 
And they should so totally hold a contest to see who can win tickets to Kev's wedding. 
They would be stopping him as he's trying to walk down the aisle to get pictures with him.
BUT that doesn't mean the Jonas thread still can't go and cry. We planned it before he was even getting married. xD

Yeah, no more of the boys' birthdays until August. 
Oh wow you're right! And Frankie will be double digits!
Next year will be the year that we...I don't know yet, but it makes me want to have a million cryfests just thinking about it. xD



bans729 said:


> when he turns 18 he will be a legal adult



Little Nicholas will be crossing over to the dark side to join Whitleigh, Joe, Kev, and me. Mwahaha. xD
The only Jonas under 18 then will be Frankie. 
He'll be there for quite a while still. xD


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

"You, you're like driving on a sunday......give love one more try."


----------



## aquarhapsody

GirlWithSpunk said:


> "You, you're like driving on a sunday......give love one more try."



Love that song. 


AW. YOUR ICON! SHES SO CUTE!


----------



## Whitleigh

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KEVIN AND ELSIE!! Sorry I missed it! I hope that you both had an absolute fantastilistic day! And we cannot speak of them getting older and especially Kevin getting married or I may burst into tears and never recover!


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

aquarhapsody said:


> Love that song.
> 
> 
> AW. YOUR ICON! SHES SO CUTE!



Thanks! Yeah, JONAS was on yesterday and that episode came on where he sings that song; he's so precious!


----------



## Vally

Ah I missed Kevy's birthday! I haven't been on since like Wednesday :'( Happy birthday Kevin and Elsie!


----------



## disneychick2721

aquarhapsody said:


> EVENTUALLY NICK'LL BE 20, TOO. :O



no. that will never happen...
ever. 

well hello everyone long time no post. (i dont think that made sense)
important topics i've yet to comment on: 

Joe's hair... 
ah hes like our little Joe again. haha

Nicholas doing some solo stuff!
yay. im proud of him. and very excited to see how it turns out.

Kevin's 22/his wedding soon. 
  Our little boy. i cant believe it. ):

I took down my Jonas Walls...
 ...i know right.
i dont like my newly naked walls at all. 
but i still have a few pictures of the boys up. 

Anywhozzile, how is everyone ?
i miss and love all of you lots.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> no. that will never happen...
> ever.
> 
> well hello everyone long time no post. (i dont think that made sense)
> important topics i've yet to comment on:
> 
> Joe's hair...
> ah hes like our little Joe again. haha
> 
> Nicholas doing some solo stuff!
> yay. im proud of him. and very excited to see how it turns out.
> 
> Kevin's 22/his wedding soon.
> Our little boy. i cant believe it. ):
> 
> I took down my Jonas Walls...
> ...i know right.
> i dont like my newly naked walls at all.
> but i still have a few pictures of the boys up.
> 
> Anywhozzile, how is everyone ?
> i miss and love all of you lots.


KARA! *tackles* 


I'm good. Super busy and stuff.

I'm taking down a lot of the little posters from magazines and leaving the big like concert ones. I've yet to start that though...


----------



## Mandy91

Vally said:


> Ah I missed Kevy's birthday! I haven't been on since like Wednesday :'( Happy birthday Kevin and Elsie!



You're post 727! xD



disneychick2721 said:


> no. that will never happen...
> ever.
> 
> well hello everyone long time no post. (i dont think that made sense)
> important topics i've yet to comment on:
> 
> Joe's hair...
> ah hes like our little Joe again. haha
> 
> Nicholas doing some solo stuff!
> yay. im proud of him. and very excited to see how it turns out.
> 
> Kevin's 22/his wedding soon.
> Our little boy. i cant believe it. ):
> 
> I took down my Jonas Walls...
> ...i know right.
> i dont like my newly naked walls at all.
> but i still have a few pictures of the boys up.
> 
> Anywhozzile, how is everyone ?
> i miss and love all of you lots.



*gasp* Kara you're back on the Jonas thread!  

Joe's hair seriously does make him look younger!
It's really confusing when I see pictures of them now, Kev and Nick look like they do now but Joe looks like he was copied and pasted there from years ago. xD

Nick doing solo stuff is really exciting!
We all know he loves to do his own thing sometimes with music so we'll see how this goes. I think it'll be really good.

I can't believe it either, he's going to be a married man like anytime now. 

You took down your Jonas walls? 
I never did get to see them completely, stupid Photobucket not uploading videos. 
Aww yay at least you still have some!


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> no. that will never happen...
> ever.
> 
> well hello everyone long time no post. (i dont think that made sense)
> important topics i've yet to comment on:
> 
> Joe's hair...
> ah hes like our little Joe again. haha
> 
> Nicholas doing some solo stuff!
> yay. im proud of him. and very excited to see how it turns out.
> 
> Kevin's 22/his wedding soon.
> Our little boy. i cant believe it. ):
> 
> I took down my Jonas Walls...
> ...i know right.
> i dont like my newly naked walls at all.
> but i still have a few pictures of the boys up.
> 
> Anywhozzile, how is everyone ?
> i miss and love all of you lots.



so you are alive!
you havent been here in forever! haha

one of my jonas posters has been like half falling off my wall for like a month now. i just havent fixed it yet hahaha




i have mock trial tomorrow and i'm sooooooo scared!!!! i'm the first witness to go on the stand and im gonna forget everything aghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> I took down my Jonas Walls...
> ...i know right.
> i dont like my newly naked walls at all.
> but i still have a few pictures of the boys up.



Aww. 

Somehow I've tried, but can't do it.

The only time I did was when I moved into my sister's room...to put them back up.


----------



## Vally

disneychick2721 said:


> I took down my Jonas Walls...
> ...i know right.
> i dont like my newly naked walls at all.
> but i still have a few pictures of the boys up.





Mandy91 said:


> You're post 727! xD



I've thought about taking my pics down to redecorate my room.... but I just can't do it....

So I never figured out... What's with 27?


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> KARA! *tackles*
> 
> 
> I'm good. Super busy and stuff.
> 
> I'm taking down a lot of the little posters from magazines and leaving the big like concert ones. I've yet to start that though...



*accepts tackle*
JADE!

thats good. same here. 

Yeah I still have the rolling stones one, two pictures from limited too, the 2008 & 2009 tour posters then the first picture i ever put on my wall of them when they were liiiittle. 



Mandy91 said:


> You're post 727! xD
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp* Kara you're back on the Jonas thread!
> 
> Joe's hair seriously does make him look younger!
> It's really confusing when I see pictures of them now, Kev and Nick look like they do now but Joe looks like he was copied and pasted there from years ago. xD
> 
> Nick doing solo stuff is really exciting!
> We all know he loves to do his own thing sometimes with music so we'll see how this goes. I think it'll be really good.
> 
> I can't believe it either, he's going to be a married man like anytime now.
> 
> You took down your Jonas walls?
> I never did get to see them completely, stupid Photobucket not uploading videos.
> Aww yay at least you still have some!



I know! i've been meaning to post. but havent gotten around to it. ):

yep. ):
dont worry I took pictures of everything before I took it down. 
haha. 




bans729 said:


> so you are alive!
> you havent been here in forever! haha
> 
> one of my jonas posters has been like half falling off my wall for like a month now. i just havent fixed it yet hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have mock trial tomorrow and i'm sooooooo scared!!!! i'm the first witness to go on the stand and im gonna forget everything aghhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Yes I am! and I havent it sucks. 
My laptop is still broken and I have yet to buy a new one so im not on as much. ): it sucks. 
haha that was like half of my posters, so I just took em' down. 

good luck! 
well when you read this it might be over, so I hope it went well !
haha. 



aquarhapsody said:


> Aww.
> 
> Somehow I've tried, but can't do it.
> 
> The only time I did was when I moved into my sister's room...to put them back up.



yeah I felt like crying when I was taking them down. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> *accepts tackle*
> JADE!
> 
> thats good. same here.
> 
> Yeah I still have the rolling stones one, two pictures from limited too, the 2008 & 2009 tour posters then *the first picture i ever put on my wall of them when they were liiiittle. *
> 
> 
> 
> I know! i've been meaning to post. but havent gotten around to it. ):
> 
> yep. ):
> dont worry I took pictures of everything before I took it down.
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am! and I havent it sucks.
> My laptop is still broken and I have yet to buy a new one so im not on as much. ): it sucks.
> haha that was like half of my posters, so I just took em' down.
> 
> good luck!
> well when you read this it might be over, so I hope it went well !
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I felt like crying when I was taking them down. xD



I still have the very first picture of them I ever got. From Bop magazine. It has Jonas Brothers written in cursive on top with their names underneath. Kevin and Joe still have straight hair.


----------



## Kool Kat

disneychick2721 said:


> *accepts tackle*
> JADE!
> 
> thats good. same here.
> 
> Yeah I still have the rolling stones one, two pictures from limited too, the 2008 & 2009 tour posters then the first picture i ever put on my wall of them when they were liiiittle.
> 
> 
> 
> I know! i've been meaning to post. but havent gotten around to it. ):
> 
> yep. ):
> dont worry I took pictures of everything before I took it down.
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am! and I havent it sucks.
> My laptop is still broken and I have yet to buy a new one so im not on as much. ): it sucks.
> haha that was like half of my posters, so I just took em' down.
> 
> good luck!
> well when you read this it might be over, so I hope it went well !
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I felt like crying when I was taking them down. xD



if it majes you guys so sad to take them down, why not just leave them up??


----------



## Mandy91

Vally said:


> I've thought about taking my pics down to redecorate my room.... but I just can't do it....
> 
> So I never figured out... What's with 27?



727 is Kara's birthday.
It's a number that's everywhere, mostly just 27.
And that's where it came from, it's just everywhere, haunting people. xD



disneychick2721 said:


> *accepts tackle*
> JADE!
> 
> thats good. same here.
> 
> Yeah I still have the rolling stones one, two pictures from limited too, the 2008 & 2009 tour posters then the first picture i ever put on my wall of them when they were liiiittle.
> 
> 
> 
> I know! i've been meaning to post. but havent gotten around to it. ):
> 
> yep. ):
> dont worry I took pictures of everything before I took it down.
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am! and I havent it sucks.
> My laptop is still broken and I have yet to buy a new one so im not on as much. ): it sucks.
> haha that was like half of my posters, so I just took em' down.
> 
> good luck!
> well when you read this it might be over, so I hope it went well !
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I felt like crying when I was taking them down. xD



I want to see the pictures before everything was taken down!  xD


----------



## Mandy91

As if this thread needs another picture.
But I'm sure we can make an exception, yes? 
Nick looks tanner than usual. xD


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> As if this thread needs another picture.
> But I'm sure we can make an exception, yes?
> Nick looks tanner than usual. xD



studs.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> As if this thread needs another picture.
> But I'm sure we can make an exception, yes?
> Nick looks tanner than usual. xD


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> I still have the very first picture of them I ever got. From Bop magazine. It has Jonas Brothers written in cursive on top with their names underneath. Kevin and Joe still have straight hair.



this was my first ever:




look at how little they were. 



Kool Kat said:


> if it majes you guys so sad to take them down, why not just leave them up??



They were falling down a lot & I was starting to feel insanely claustrophobic.
plus people would walk in my room and be like what the hell Kara and it got annoying.



Mandy91 said:


> 727 is Kara's birthday.
> It's a number that's everywhere, mostly just 27.
> And that's where it came from, it's just everywhere, haunting people. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the pictures before everything was taken down!  xD



mhm. its everywhere still. its insane.
i'll send em' to ya eventually theres a lot. haha.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> this was my first ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at how little they were.
> 
> 
> 
> They were falling down a lot & I was starting to feel insanely claustrophobic.
> *plus people would walk in my room and be like what the hell Kara and it got annoying.
> *
> 
> 
> mhm. its everywhere still. its insane.
> i'll send em' to ya eventually theres a lot. haha.


 Now Kevin's getting MARRIED!


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> Now Kevin's getting MARRIED!



nooooo. 

haha people would walk in and do a slow 360 turn with their jaw dropped to the floor. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> nooooo.
> 
> haha people would walk in and do a slow 360 turn with their jaw dropped to the floor. xD




And WHERE are our invites?!? We're waiting Kevin!

 I WISH people would do that to my room. Give me some entertainment. XD


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> nooooo.
> 
> haha people would walk in and do a slow 360 turn with their jaw dropped to the floor. xD



people have literally screamed when they enter my room
especially bc of the cardboard cutouts...if you dont expect them to be there they can be terrifying. theyve scared me once or twice xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> people have literally screamed when they enter my room
> especially bc of the cardboard cutouts...if you dont expect them to be there they can be terrifying. theyve scared me once or twice xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

This was my first poster...






It has "Jonas Brothers" across the bottom.

It took me SO LONG to find a good picture of it.

I got it Jan. of 2007 at my first concert.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> This was my first poster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has "Jonas Brothers" across the bottom.
> 
> It took me SO LONG to find a good picture of it.
> 
> I got it Jan. of 2007 at my first concert.




There's no picture? haha


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> this was my first ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at how little they were.
> 
> 
> 
> They were falling down a lot & I was starting to feel insanely claustrophobic.
> plus people would walk in my room and be like what the hell Kara and it got annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> mhm. its everywhere still. its insane.
> i'll send em' to ya eventually theres a lot. haha.



Aww they were so little! 
Nick had has Team Hilario shirt on so you know it's old. xD

Well those people aren't any fun. xD
I'd walk in and be like .
But I definitely know what you mean about the claustrophobia, rooms just look so much bigger with nothing on the walls.

Yep! Just yesterday even on the tram to go to the parking lot at MGM, the tram I was on was 27. I almost took a picture of it. xD
Yay I'll finally get to see them!



bans729 said:


> people have literally screamed when they enter my room
> especially bc of the cardboard cutouts...if you dont expect them to be there they can be terrifying. theyve scared me once or twice xD




It would probably scare me sometimes too, especially when you glance at it quickly or it catches your eye and you think it's like real people standing there. xD

I've never had anyone in my room, so I've gotten no reactions. But I only have about 8 Jonas posters, a little Leonardo DiCaprio plaque, a Titanic poster, and a little Blood Diamond poster. You can still see my walls. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> There's no picture? haha



Crap.

Here's the link. 
http://jonasphotos.org/displayimage.php?album=135&pos=2


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Crap.
> 
> Here's the link.
> http://jonasphotos.org/displayimage.php?album=135&pos=2




That's a really cute one!


----------



## Mandy91

aquarhapsody said:


> This was my first poster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has "Jonas Brothers" across the bottom.
> 
> It took me SO LONG to find a good picture of it.
> 
> I got it Jan. of 2007 at my first concert.



Aww! They're so adorable.


----------



## Whitleigh

Wow guys, I never even got an e-mail alert, and y'all have moved like three pages!! 

KARAAAAAAA!!! I started to think that you had fallen off the face of the earth. lol Nice to see everyone back.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Aww! They're so adorable.



I know. 

I love Nick in that one, he looks SOO YOUNG.
Compared to his fiine self now.


----------



## Vally

Mandy91 said:


> 727 is Kara's birthday.
> It's a number that's everywhere, mostly just 27.
> And that's where it came from, *it's just everywhere, haunting people*. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see the pictures before everything was taken down!  xD


----------



## Mandy91

http://www.nickjonasandtheadministration.com/


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> http://www.nickjonasandtheadministration.com/



Is that even real?


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Is that even real?


Yep.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Yep.



Wow. I wonder when they plan on opening the site.
I thought his solo thing wasn't even supposed to happen until next year.


Sorry for that tongue twisting sentence.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Wow. I wonder when they plan on opening the site.
> I thought his solo thing wasn't even supposed to happen until next year.
> 
> 
> Sorry for that tongue twisting sentence.




It's not I don't think. I don't know when the site will be up though.


----------



## ma2jr

Sites still not up? any clue when?


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> It's not I don't think. I don't know when the site will be up though.



Maybe it'll be next year before it opens.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Maybe it'll be next year before it opens.




haha. It might be near January. It's already mid-November.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> haha. It might be near January. It's already mid-November.



To me, that's a while before opening up a site.

They should've put it up 3 weeks prior to the opening.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Bump.

We need to post. :O


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WSGO3U/ref=dm_sp_adp?ie=UTF8&qid=1258401529&sr=8-1

Preview of Who I Am, NJATA's first single


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WSGO3U/ref=dm_sp_adp?ie=UTF8&qid=1258401529&sr=8-1
> 
> Preview of Who I Am, NJATA's first single


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002WSGO3U/ref=dm_sp_adp?ie=UTF8&qid=1258401529&sr=8-1
> 
> Preview of Who I Am, NJATA's first single



I cannot for the life of me figure out how to listen. College is frying my brain, HEEEELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to listen. College is frying my brain, HEEEELP!!!!!!!!



dont worry i couldnt figure it out either
i tried for like 10 minutes xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYXIK8jo27c

Here's the preview on Youtube


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYXIK8jo27c
> 
> Here's the preview on Youtube



yaaaaay i love it!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> dont worry i couldnt figure it out either
> i tried for like 10 minutes xD



ROFL.

You sound like my mom, no offense. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

I am so glad that I am not the only one!! lol And it sounds AWESOME!!


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> ROFL.
> 
> You sound like my mom, no offense. xD



haha im usually pretty good with technology but i just couldnt do this one haha


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2009-11-12-nick-jonas_N.htm?csp=usat.me

NJATA'S cd comes out Feb 2.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/life/music/news/2009-11-12-nick-jonas_N.htm?csp=usat.me
> 
> NJATA'S cd comes out Feb 2.



I can't wait! From the description and song titles they gave, it sounds amazing. 

Nick's so talented, it's gonna be good.


----------



## cannp123165

Hi! I haven't posted in here for a while, but I am seeing JB at Wembley on Friday and Saturday this week. I have just found out I won a Meet and Greet for Saturday! I am so excited! 

I am really excited for Nick's album - I think he is really talented, so it should be great.


----------



## disneychick2721

Wooo! so excited for Nickers solo album. 
I seriously think its going to be awesome.



cannp123165 said:


> Hi! I haven't posted in here for a while, but I am seeing JB at Wembley on Friday and Saturday this week. I have just found out I won a Meet and Greet for Saturday! I am so excited!
> 
> I am really excited for Nick's album - I think he is really talented, so it should be great.



Have fun !


----------



## aquarhapsody

cannp123165 said:


> Hi! I haven't posted in here for a while, but I am seeing JB at Wembley on Friday and Saturday this week. I have just found out I won a Meet and Greet for Saturday! I am so excited!
> 
> I am really excited for Nick's album - I think he is really talented, so it should be great.



TAKE.
PICTURES!

I need some good Jonas pics. 

Kidding. Hope you have fun.


----------



## bans729

sooo anyone see new moon?
TAYLOR LAUTNER IS BEAUTIFUL OMG. 
i'm marrying him. seriously.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> sooo anyone see new moon?
> TAYLOR LAUTNER IS BEAUTIFUL OMG.
> i'm marrying him. seriously.



He's the only reason I'm interested in seeing that movie.

He looks pretty good with his shirt off. xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Danger said:


> how could anyone genuinely enjoy that nick j and the administration track is beyond me
> 
> i will admit that the jonas bros as a band have a few catchy fun tunes, and their last album wasn't half bad.
> 
> but damn that was terrible


bad idea to post negativity about the jo bros on here.........


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> He's the only reason I'm interested in seeing that movie.
> 
> He looks pretty good with his shirt off. xD



haha he is the ONLY reason i saw that movie
i hate twilight its stupid
but damnnnnnn he's sexy
but sometimes he was with the other wolf people and they all were shirtless except him and i was like "come on dude take your shirt off. why dont you have it off" xD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

aquarhapsody said:


> He's the only reason I'm interested in seeing that movie.



Same here


----------



## Whitleigh

K, so I did not see the first one, nor have I even picked up a book. I went to see New Moon last night though, and I am officially Team Jacob. Oh. My. Gosh. that boy is fiiiiine. Too bad I'd be a cougar for him. But really, only two years difference! lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> K, so I did not see the first one, nor have I even picked up a book. I went to see New Moon last night though, and I am officially Team Jacob. Oh. My. Gosh. that boy is fiiiiine. Too bad I'd be a cougar for him. But really, only two years difference! lol



You sound like my sister.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> You sound like my sister.



He's just so darn hot. I am so jealous of TSwift. How does she get all of these good looking guys? Lucky girl, lucky girl.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> He's just so darn hot. I am so jealous of TSwift. How does she get all of these good looking guys? Lucky girl, lucky girl.



I think it's her magic hair.

That's just me,though. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I think it's her magic hair.
> 
> That's just me,though. xD




We're bringing curly back. XD


----------



## Whitleigh

Lol, I hope not!! My hair will not curl for anything!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> We're bringing curly back. XD



Them other chicks just don't know how to aaact.

But seriously, the girls hair is like golden.


I really find it funny how she's taller than the boys she dates. xD
Poor Joe had to wear heels.


----------



## Whitleigh

Hey FFE!

Have you noticed the new features on FFE that help you get even closer to the Jonas Brothers?! Check it out now at www.fanfamilyexperience.com

One new FFE feature is a comment board where you can post and read comments  and you never know when the Jonas Brothers will be posting their own comments just for FFE!  

Try it out now and you may be one of twelve (12) lucky FFE members to win two (2) tickets to see Nick Jonas & The Administration for its live debut performance at the Grammy Nominations Concert in LA.

Post your answer to this question: Why Are You The Biggest Fan of Nick Jonas & The Administration? by 8 p.m. PST on Tuesday, November 24, 2009.  Winners will be alerted/posted later this week.

FFE will be selecting twelve (12) random entries to win two (2) tickets to the concert  guest +1. Must take parent/guardian 18+ years old.  No travel or accommodations included. Winner and guest names will be placed on list to pick-up tickets at will call.

Let the commenting begin at www.fanfamilyexperience.com!

TEAM FFE

Someone should enter this!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Hey FFE!
> 
> Have you noticed the new features on FFE that help you get even closer to the Jonas Brothers?! Check it out now at www.fanfamilyexperience.com
> 
> One new FFE feature is a comment board where you can post and read comments  and you never know when the Jonas Brothers will be posting their own comments just for FFE!
> 
> Try it out now and you may be one of twelve (12) lucky FFE members to win two (2) tickets to see Nick Jonas & The Administration for its live debut performance at the Grammy Nominations Concert in LA.
> 
> Post your answer to this question: Why Are You The Biggest Fan of Nick Jonas & The Administration? by 8 p.m. PST on Tuesday, November 24, 2009.  Winners will be alerted/posted later this week.
> 
> FFE will be selecting twelve (12) random entries to win two (2) tickets to the concert  guest +1. Must take parent/guardian 18+ years old.  No travel or accommodations included. Winner and guest names will be placed on list to pick-up tickets at will call.
> 
> Let the commenting begin at www.fanfamilyexperience.com!
> 
> TEAM FFE
> 
> Someone should enter this!!!



 I wish I could see him live performing that song.

Too bad I don't have an FFE account.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I wish I could see him live performing that song.
> 
> Too bad I don't have an FFE account.



Why don't you?!?! It's Freeeee!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Why don't you?!?! It's Freeeee!



I might, but I won't use it.

I tend to make accounts, and then don't use them for weeks.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I might, but I won't use it.
> 
> I tend to make accounts, and then don't use them for weeks.



I am the same way.. can't tell you the last time I was on it, but still, it is TOTALLY worth it!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I am the same way.. can't tell you the last time I was on it, but still, it is TOTALLY worth it!!



I just signed up, but have no idea how to use it. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I just signed up, but have no idea how to use it. xD



That's ok. You just click on things on your "dashboard" and it gives you points. There are forums too, but I have never been on them. They put pictures up as well, usually really great ones too!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Hey FFE!
> 
> Have you noticed the new features on FFE that help you get even closer to the Jonas Brothers?! Check it out now at www.fanfamilyexperience.com
> 
> One new FFE feature is a comment board where you can post and read comments  and you never know when the Jonas Brothers will be posting their own comments just for FFE!
> 
> Try it out now and you may be one of twelve (12) lucky FFE members to win two (2) tickets to see Nick Jonas & The Administration for its live debut performance at the Grammy Nominations Concert in LA.
> 
> Post your answer to this question: Why Are You The Biggest Fan of Nick Jonas & The Administration? by 8 p.m. PST on Tuesday, November 24, 2009.  Winners will be alerted/posted later this week.
> 
> FFE will be selecting twelve (12) random entries to win two (2) tickets to the concert  guest +1. Must take parent/guardian 18+ years old.  No travel or accommodations included. Winner and guest names will be placed on list to pick-up tickets at will call.
> 
> Let the commenting begin at www.fanfamilyexperience.com!
> 
> TEAM FFE
> 
> Someone should enter this!!!




I'd enter but I have no way to get to L.A.


----------



## I Am What I Am

So I decided to enter just for fun.

I put: I should win because I will be on my winter break from Hogwarts. In case you haven't heard of it, Hogwarts is a school for young witches and wizards. Prof. Snape said I wouldn't win but I'd like to prove him wrong. I'd get to L.A. on my Firebolt. See ya!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> So I decided to enter just for fun.
> 
> I put: I should win because I will be on my winter break from Hogwarts. In case you haven't heard of it, Hogwarts is a school for young witches and wizards. Prof. Snape said I wouldn't win but I'd like to prove him wrong. I'd get to L.A. on my Firebolt. See ya!



LOL! See, I cannot think of anything to say, but that was cute, and will be memorable!!


----------



## Kool Kat

happy thanksgiving, all my fellow jonas obsessed friends! im thankful for other jonas freaks to talk to about jb hahahaha


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce


----------



## aquarhapsody

Hey guys! Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.

Where I was at for Thanksgiving didn't have internet,so..yeah. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Believe it or not, the boy in the picture is NOT Nick.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Believe it or not, the boy in the picture is NOT Nick.



O___o


----------



## bans729

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=410685117&blogId=520559976

i wish i could go  but sadly he isnt coming to houston.
i didnt really expect him to though haha
maybe next tour


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=410685117&blogId=520559976
> 
> i wish i could go  but sadly he isnt coming to houston.
> i didnt really expect him to though haha
> maybe next tour



Don't worry.
I live in a boring state, Georgia.

No one ever thinks this place is cool enough to go. -__-

I didn't think my mother was going to drag me to a show anyways.


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=410685117&blogId=520559976
> 
> i wish i could go  but sadly he isnt coming to houston.
> i didnt really expect him to though haha
> maybe next tour


He's not coming here either,
Damn.


----------



## Kool Kat

hes not coming here either, dang i hate where i live!


are those the only places hes going?  theres not many dates listed!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> hes not coming here either, dang i hate where i live!
> 
> 
> are those the only places hes going?  theres not many dates listed!



It's supposed to be a small tour.

Unfortunately, I expect slim chances that NJATA will tour more than once.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Don't worry.
> I live in a boring state, Georgia.
> 
> No one ever thinks this place is cool enough to go. -__-
> 
> I didn't think my mother was going to drag me to a show anyways.



my friend lives in georgia! haha


i was telling my mom about it and i was telling her all the dates and stuff and she was like "...well maybe we can get tickets to the LA show and use your college visit day to go to the concert"
i was like haha yeah right. but that would be awesome lol


----------



## Whitleigh

HE IS COMING TO NASHVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just a tad bit excited.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> my friend lives in georgia! haha
> 
> 
> i was telling my mom about it and i was telling her all the dates and stuff and she was like "...well maybe we can get tickets to the LA show and use your college visit day to go to the concert"
> i was like haha yeah right. but that would be awesome lol



If I were you, I'd already have the car packed. xD

I REALLY wanted to see him.


----------



## Whitleigh

So, I ended up getting two single tix. It was rediculous really. Found ONE pair, and when I went to buy them, it said there was a problem. I am just glad that I am on the main floor. HANNAH.. did you see where they added Houston?!?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> So, I ended up getting two single tix. It was rediculous really. Found ONE pair, and when I went to buy them, it said there was a problem. I am just glad that I am on the main floor. HANNAH.. did you see where they added Houston?!?




I hate you girl. 



Nah, just joking. I <3 you guys!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> So, I ended up getting two single tix. It was rediculous really. Found ONE pair, and when I went to buy them, it said there was a problem. I am just glad that I am on the main floor. HANNAH.. did you see where they added Houston?!?



um..they didnt???? i dont see it...


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> um..they didnt???? i dont see it...


They added a second show in Dallas


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I hate you girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just joking. I <3 you guys!



I forgive you. I feel bad for you guys though, who knows, maybe they will add one. It was so bad though. I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOO! And then, I just decided to do singles, and it worked. This was like 15 minutes in too. And it was really stupid because the first time I tried, it acted like they were sold out, and it continued to do that until I quit. Just every so often, it would actually pull some up. On TJ, they were talking about how bad it sucked, and how they only got balcony. Just glad I got some!!



bans729 said:


> um..they didnt???? i dont see it...



That is what is said on Facebook....


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> HE IS COMING TO NASHVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am just a tad bit excited.



I was gonna go to the nashville show! But the site messed up and by the time it was working and gave me the presale code it was sold out! I AM SOOO MAD!


----------



## bans729

who i am comes out tonight!! i'm excited!!!

aaaaaand it's supposed to snow here on friday


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> I was gonna go to the nashville show! But the site messed up and by the time it was working and gave me the presale code it was sold out! I AM SOOO MAD!


There's still the general sale.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

N.Jonas & the administration isn't coming to florida! :[

But, no worries, I expect new dates to be added and florida to be one of them


----------



## I Am What I Am

GirlWithSpunk said:


> N.Jonas & the administration isn't coming to florida! :[
> 
> *But, no worries, I expect new dates to be added and florida to be one of them*




Me and the Florida girls on FanFamily WERE gonna kidnap him. You know, if we can't have him NO ONE should be able to. But some killjoy (me) pointed out that it was impossible and "illegal", whatever that means.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

I Am What I Am said:


> Me and the Florida girls on FanFamily WERE gonna kidnap him. You know, if we can't have him NO ONE should be able to. But some killjoy (me) pointed out that it was impossible and "illegal", whatever that means.



I almost kidnapped him at the concert in the cruzan amphitheatre when they came down here during summer (i think) i love their shows! i expect this show to be a bit more jazzy, blues, and slow- lots of guitar playing obviously


----------



## I Am What I Am

GirlWithSpunk said:


> I almost kidnapped him at the concert in the cruzan amphitheatre when they came down here during summer (i think) i love their shows! i expect this show to be a bit more jazzy, blues, and slow- lots of guitar playing obviously




I hope they add a FL date at some point. I eally want to see this.


----------



## GirlWithSpunk

I Am What I Am said:


> I hope they add a FL date at some point. I eally want to see this.



he probably will- like I said no worries. you know how all their florida fans are-crazy! if he doesnt come here then there will be major chaos.


----------



## aquarhapsody

See, you Florida people have other fans to rally with.

Georgia is a lonely place for Jonas fans.


----------



## I Am What I Am

GirlWithSpunk said:


> he probably will- like I said no worries. you know how all their florida fans are-crazy! if he doesnt come here then there will be major chaos.




That's how we Burning Up.


----------



## bans729

so both dallas shows go to general sale on saturday but i'm working so my mom said she would try to get tickets for me...we already found them on stubhub for like $140 at the cheapest...scalpers make me sick


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> so both dallas shows go to general sale on saturday but i'm working so my mom said she would try to get tickets for me...we already found them on stubhub for like $140 at the cheapest...scalpers make me sick





That much?


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> That much?



yep...and those are the cheapest.
the highest was like $363
granted i dont know how legit these tickets are or anything but those prices are still ridiculous


----------



## bans729

nick did so good! and i love the song


----------



## Kool Kat

QUOTE=bans729;34542354]yep...and those are the cheapest.
the highest was like $363
granted i dont know how legit these tickets are or anything but those prices are still ridiculous[/QUOTE]

the highest for the Nashville show was $1000 per ticket on stubhub    



I can't stand scalpers!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Nick did so good! I really like that song!


Hahah Hannah, my brother just "told" on you because of your avatar


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Nick did so good! I really like that song!
> 
> 
> Hahah Hannah, my brother just "told" on you because of your avatar



hahaha aw i hope i dont get in too much trouble xD
at least he doesnt hear me in real life...i curse alllll the time xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> hahaha aw i hope i dont get in too much trouble xD
> at least he doesnt hear me in real life...i curse alllll the time xD




My mom didn't care. She's seen the picture before. 

And he curse too. Hypocrite


----------



## aquarhapsody

AHHHH.

NICK WAS AMAZING LAST NIGHT. 


WHY THE HECK AM I TALKING IN CAPS???


----------



## bans729

my mom is letting me skip school tomorrow because it is supposed to snow/sleet/freeze rain and i am not adequately trained in driving on icy roads with other crazy houston drivers who dont know how to drive on icy roads


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> my mom is letting me skip school tomorrow because it is supposed to snow/sleet/freeze rain and i am not adequately trained in driving on icy roads with other crazy houston drivers who dont know how to drive on icy roads



Man, lucky.

Our school wouldn't close for a hurricane. xD

And yet, if you're sick, they could excuse you for weeks.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Man, lucky.
> 
> Our school wouldn't close for a hurricane. xD
> 
> And yet, if you're sick, they could excuse you for weeks.



hahaha i skipped school but they ended up officially closing anyway
sooo i am currently experiencing my first (and probably last) snow day!!! 
and i am officially the greatest facebook stalker ever...i have succeeded in facebook stalking someone who doesnt even have a facebook. skillz


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> hahaha i skipped school but they ended up officially closing anyway
> sooo i am currently experiencing my first (and probably last) snow day!!!
> and i am officially the greatest facebook stalker ever...i have succeeded in facebook stalking someone who doesnt even have a facebook. skillz


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


>



haha our backyard is currently white!!! its so exciting

i go to all girls school and we have a christmas formal in a couple weeks and one of my friends set our whole group up with dates and the date she gave me is like homeschooled or something and doesnt have facebook, but i figured out a way to look at pictures of him haha. 
i should work for the CIA xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha our backyard is currently white!!! its so exciting
> 
> i go to all girls school and we have a christmas formal in a couple weeks and one of my friends set our whole group up with dates and the date she gave me is like homeschooled or something and doesnt have facebook, but i figured out a way to look at pictures of him haha.
> i should work for the CIA xD



Wow Hannah, that is not creepy at all!  And it snowed in TX? That's crazy. 

KoolKat, the Nashville show totally messed up, as have most presales on Ticketmaster been these days. Go on tomorrow at 10 AM CST, and hopefully it will let you buy more than one! It is not sold out, Promise. I just got a ticket to come up this morning with my TJ code. I will be on the site tomorrow trying because, NOBODY got front rows. On TJ, I have better seats than everyone else, and I am row K!! So, they have to open up the good seats tomorrow. I have been on for every presale, the CITI and the Internet one included. So, keep your hope, it could happen! Oh, and if you can't find a ticket, I am pretty sure that I will have an extra. I think my friend is ditching me. It is a single, not where I am sitting tho, so you would be with complete strangers.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Ok, so RIGHT THIS VERY MINUTE, the boys are about an hour away from me at WDW and will be there until Sunday night and I can't go to WDW to see them.


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74J8o1jo_VE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74J8o1jo_VE&feature=player_embedded





That was amazing!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bumpety bump.


----------



## Mandy91

I went to the filming of the Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade to see the boys perform, chaos. xD
Originally they were scheduled to perform 7 AM Friday, so I got up at 4 AM, left my house by 4:30, and got to the monorail station at 5. They aren't supposed to start the monorails until 6 but they let the little group of us on at 5:45, so we were standing outside the Magic Kingdom with a few other people for a while until they started letting the others over. We stood there for a while as more and more people were coming, then they finally let us through bag check and line up at the gates. Stood there for a while, then let everyone in and had to wait under the arch. Then they escorted us down Main Street, they said to go slowly, no running or pushing past the people in front of you. Nobody listened to that so there was a lot of pushing. Little by little we would go down Main Street, then we stopped at Casey's. They let everyone just go then and we fast walked and I ended up against the castle stage somehow. Not even a minute after we got there it started downpouring, we stood in the freezing cold rain for like 10 minutes until a guy came out and said filming was cancelled for today. They directed everyone into Cosmic Ray's, said Celine Dion would be doing her performance that day at 11:30 at the Grand Floridian and we could go to that. Jonas Brothers were moved to Sunday morning and we were all getting a ticket to come back and try again. We decided against going to Celine's filming, we would've loved to go but we were absolutely soaking wet and freezing cold so we went home.
Geez that long and we haven't even gotten to the part with the boys yet. xD

Ok, part 2! xD
Woke up same time Sunday morning, left my house at the same time, got to the monorail station at the same time. Except this morning they really were not launching any monorails until 6. Oh yay. Plus there were already more people, probably because 1: Saturday's parade taping was also cancelled and they invited everyone from that to the 7 AM filming. 2: Word had definitely gotten around more that the Jonas Brothers were there. There were a lot more obnoxious teenage girls. A lot. I was thrilled. :| and 3: It was a weekend, which means everyone that had to be in school or work Friday, was now available to come. So anyway yeah a lot more people. They let us on the monorail at 6 with a not so small group of people. When we got to the station eveyone _ran_ off the monorail and down the ramps, my mom and I just looked at each other, shook our heads, and laughed as we walked. They were literally running over each other down the ramp. I guess they aren't kidding when they say they'll hurt someone to get to the boys. xD So yeah yeah same routine about waiting to get in, getting in, no need to repeat all those boring details. Except one thing I need to mention is that they handled the crowds a lot better that day than Friday, the escorted us so slowly, taking baby steps. That way no one could rush up as people were walking, there was no room. Once we got to Main Street they said they'll be taking 100 people at a time and placing you where they want you. We were in the first 100 and got an orange scarf. They brought us around to the orange section, I'll show you an aerial shot.






I was in the area where the red circle is, the boys were in the green circle for the second half of their performance. So pretty close but not super close like the other day. They had the spots around the stage reserved for dancers and cheerleaders. Everyone was placed according to what color scarf you had. Closest was red, then orange, then gold, then yellow. They play a big part in the dance routine we had to learn, you'll see on Christmas morning.  So they taught us our dance to Summertime Anthem which was a lot of fun. We filmed crowd shots, then waited for the boys to come out. Right before they started coming out everyone started chanting Jonas, even my mom. xD First Big Rob came out, then their band, then the boys. Joe was jumping up and down. xD They started filming, when we first started dancing my mom said the boys looked so surprised, especially Nick. She said his eyes got really big. xD They had to do it like 10 times. It was so fun being part of a huge crowd all doing the same dance to their song while they were performing. They didn't want any cell phones or cameras out during filming, so I had to sneak a few everytime they stopped. I must've had the wrong setting on my camera because everything up close was clear but the stuff in the distance was fuzzy. It's funny cause I always want that to happen when I'm taking pictures but I can never get it to work and the one time I don't want it to work it does. xD Anyway here's what I got:





Too bad that man is blocking Nick, I would've gotten all sides of a Jonas. Nick's front, Joe's side, and Kev's back. xD





Their backs again. It was very hard to get a picture because as soon as they were done doing a take they'd go back to the other stage.





Ugly hand covering Nick. Joe. And part of Kev.





Blurry. =(





And blurry. =( But Nick and Joe look kinda awkward there. xD

And I guess that's pretty much it. They finished up around 12 I think it was and we went straight home, because I didn't sleep at all the night before. So that concludes my Jonas Journey. xD

Oh! I have to add a few funny comments from my mom, I think she really likes them now. Especially Nick. =0 Of course the only one under 18. xD Nick must have some sort of charm because it seems like everyone likes him. xD But today she was like "You like hairy boys!" and I was like "What? How do you know the only hair you could see was on their heads." "No! Their eyebrows! They stood out from where we were even!" xD And I have these JONAS plates from my birthday, she ate off a Nick one just today, and she said their hair fits in with the family (really dark, curly hair. But not me I have red. xD) and she was like "Did they go to NY as soon as they were done here?" and I was like "I think so, for some show Nick will be doing, how did you know?" "I just know." "No seriously, how do you know? Did you hear someone?" "No, on their Twitter they were talking about the Giants so I thought they might've gone there." Since when does she look at their Twitter? xD So I'm like oh no, it's starting. xD It's the Jonas charm, I'm telling you! xD


----------



## disneychick2721

hello everyone. 
I gots a ticket to see Nickers in Jan. sooo excited. ((
i only got one ticket though since i had no one to go with, so i'll be flying solo this concert. im cool. hahaha.

so what has errrebody been up to?!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> I went to the filming of the Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade to see the boys perform, chaos. xD
> Originally they were scheduled to perform 7 AM Friday, so I got up at 4 AM, left my house by 4:30, and got to the monorail station at 5. They aren't supposed to start the monorails until 6 but they let the little group of us on at 5:45, so we were standing outside the Magic Kingdom with a few other people for a while until they started letting the others over. We stood there for a while as more and more people were coming, then they finally let us through bag check and line up at the gates. Stood there for a while, then let everyone in and had to wait under the arch. Then they escorted us down Main Street, they said to go slowly, no running or pushing past the people in front of you. Nobody listened to that so there was a lot of pushing. Little by little we would go down Main Street, then we stopped at Casey's. They let everyone just go then and we fast walked and I ended up against the castle stage somehow. Not even a minute after we got there it started downpouring, we stood in the freezing cold rain for like 10 minutes until a guy came out and said filming was cancelled for today. They directed everyone into Cosmic Ray's, said Celine Dion would be doing her performance that day at 11:30 at the Grand Floridian and we could go to that. Jonas Brothers were moved to Sunday morning and we were all getting a ticket to come back and try again. We decided against going to Celine's filming, we would've loved to go but we were absolutely soaking wet and freezing cold so we went home.
> Geez that long and we haven't even gotten to the part with the boys yet. xD
> 
> Ok, part 2! xD
> Woke up same time Sunday morning, left my house at the same time, got to the monorail station at the same time. Except this morning they really were not launching any monorails until 6. Oh yay. Plus there were already more people, probably because 1: Saturday's parade taping was also cancelled and they invited everyone from that to the 7 AM filming. 2: Word had definitely gotten around more that the Jonas Brothers were there. There were a lot more obnoxious teenage girls. A lot. I was thrilled. :| and 3: It was a weekend, which means everyone that had to be in school or work Friday, was now available to come. So anyway yeah a lot more people. They let us on the monorail at 6 with a not so small group of people. When we got to the station eveyone _ran_ off the monorail and down the ramps, my mom and I just looked at each other, shook our heads, and laughed as we walked. They were literally running over each other down the ramp. I guess they aren't kidding when they say they'll hurt someone to get to the boys. xD So yeah yeah same routine about waiting to get in, getting in, no need to repeat all those boring details. Except one thing I need to mention is that they handled the crowds a lot better that day than Friday, the escorted us so slowly, taking baby steps. That way no one could rush up as people were walking, there was no room. Once we got to Main Street they said they'll be taking 100 people at a time and placing you where they want you. We were in the first 100 and got an orange scarf. They brought us around to the orange section, I'll show you an aerial shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the area where the red circle is, the boys were in the green circle for the second half of their performance. So pretty close but not super close like the other day. They had the spots around the stage reserved for dancers and cheerleaders. Everyone was placed according to what color scarf you had. Closest was red, then orange, then gold, then yellow. They play a big part in the dance routine we had to learn, you'll see on Christmas morning.  So they taught us our dance to Summertime Anthem which was a lot of fun. We filmed crowd shots, then waited for the boys to come out. Right before they started coming out everyone started chanting Jonas, even my mom. xD First Big Rob came out, then their band, then the boys. Joe was jumping up and down. xD They started filming, when we first started dancing my mom said the boys looked so surprised, especially Nick. She said his eyes got really big. xD They had to do it like 10 times. It was so fun being part of a huge crowd all doing the same dance to their song while they were performing. They didn't want any cell phones or cameras out during filming, so I had to sneak a few everytime they stopped. I must've had the wrong setting on my camera because everything up close was clear but the stuff in the distance was fuzzy. It's funny cause I always want that to happen when I'm taking pictures but I can never get it to work and the one time I don't want it to work it does. xD Anyway here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that man is blocking Nick, I would've gotten all sides of a Jonas. Nick's front, Joe's side, and Kev's back. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their backs again. It was very hard to get a picture because as soon as they were done doing a take they'd go back to the other stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly hand covering Nick. Joe. And part of Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry. =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blurry. =( But Nick and Joe look kinda awkward there. xD
> 
> And I guess that's pretty much it. They finished up around 12 I think it was and we went straight home, because I didn't sleep at all the night before. So that concludes my Jonas Journey. xD
> 
> Oh! I have to add a few funny comments from my mom, I think she really likes them now. Especially Nick. =0 Of course the only one under 18. xD Nick must have some sort of charm because it seems like everyone likes him. xD But today she was like "You like hairy boys!" and I was like "What? How do you know the only hair you could see was on their heads." "No! Their eyebrows! They stood out from where we were even!" xD And I have these JONAS plates from my birthday, she ate off a Nick one just today, and she said their hair fits in with the family (really dark, curly hair. But not me I have red. xD) and she was like "Did they go to NY as soon as they were done here?" and I was like "I think so, for some show Nick will be doing, how did you know?" "I just know." "No seriously, how do you know? Did you hear someone?" "No, on their Twitter they were talking about the Giants so I thought they might've gone there." Since when does she look at their Twitter? xD So I'm like oh no, it's starting. xD It's the Jonas charm, I'm telling you! xD



Wow, looks like fun!

I tell you, Disney World + Jonas is perfection.


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> I went to the filming of the Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade to see the boys perform, chaos. xD
> Originally they were scheduled to perform 7 AM Friday, so I got up at 4 AM, left my house by 4:30, and got to the monorail station at 5. They aren't supposed to start the monorails until 6 but they let the little group of us on at 5:45, so we were standing outside the Magic Kingdom with a few other people for a while until they started letting the others over. We stood there for a while as more and more people were coming, then they finally let us through bag check and line up at the gates. Stood there for a while, then let everyone in and had to wait under the arch. Then they escorted us down Main Street, they said to go slowly, no running or pushing past the people in front of you. Nobody listened to that so there was a lot of pushing. Little by little we would go down Main Street, then we stopped at Casey's. They let everyone just go then and we fast walked and I ended up against the castle stage somehow. Not even a minute after we got there it started downpouring, we stood in the freezing cold rain for like 10 minutes until a guy came out and said filming was cancelled for today. They directed everyone into Cosmic Ray's, said Celine Dion would be doing her performance that day at 11:30 at the Grand Floridian and we could go to that. Jonas Brothers were moved to Sunday morning and we were all getting a ticket to come back and try again. We decided against going to Celine's filming, we would've loved to go but we were absolutely soaking wet and freezing cold so we went home.
> Geez that long and we haven't even gotten to the part with the boys yet. xD
> 
> Ok, part 2! xD
> Woke up same time Sunday morning, left my house at the same time, got to the monorail station at the same time. Except this morning they really were not launching any monorails until 6. Oh yay. Plus there were already more people, probably because 1: Saturday's parade taping was also cancelled and they invited everyone from that to the 7 AM filming. 2: Word had definitely gotten around more that the Jonas Brothers were there. There were a lot more obnoxious teenage girls. A lot. I was thrilled. :| and 3: It was a weekend, which means everyone that had to be in school or work Friday, was now available to come. So anyway yeah a lot more people. They let us on the monorail at 6 with a not so small group of people. When we got to the station eveyone _ran_ off the monorail and down the ramps, my mom and I just looked at each other, shook our heads, and laughed as we walked. They were literally running over each other down the ramp. I guess they aren't kidding when they say they'll hurt someone to get to the boys. xD So yeah yeah same routine about waiting to get in, getting in, no need to repeat all those boring details. Except one thing I need to mention is that they handled the crowds a lot better that day than Friday, the escorted us so slowly, taking baby steps. That way no one could rush up as people were walking, there was no room. Once we got to Main Street they said they'll be taking 100 people at a time and placing you where they want you. We were in the first 100 and got an orange scarf. They brought us around to the orange section, I'll show you an aerial shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the area where the red circle is, the boys were in the green circle for the second half of their performance. So pretty close but not super close like the other day. They had the spots around the stage reserved for dancers and cheerleaders. Everyone was placed according to what color scarf you had. Closest was red, then orange, then gold, then yellow. They play a big part in the dance routine we had to learn, you'll see on Christmas morning.  So they taught us our dance to Summertime Anthem which was a lot of fun. We filmed crowd shots, then waited for the boys to come out. Right before they started coming out everyone started chanting Jonas, even my mom. xD First Big Rob came out, then their band, then the boys. Joe was jumping up and down. xD They started filming, when we first started dancing my mom said the boys looked so surprised, especially Nick. She said his eyes got really big. xD They had to do it like 10 times. It was so fun being part of a huge crowd all doing the same dance to their song while they were performing. They didn't want any cell phones or cameras out during filming, so I had to sneak a few everytime they stopped. I must've had the wrong setting on my camera because everything up close was clear but the stuff in the distance was fuzzy. It's funny cause I always want that to happen when I'm taking pictures but I can never get it to work and the one time I don't want it to work it does. xD Anyway here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that man is blocking Nick, I would've gotten all sides of a Jonas. Nick's front, Joe's side, and Kev's back. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their backs again. It was very hard to get a picture because as soon as they were done doing a take they'd go back to the other stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly hand covering Nick. Joe. And part of Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry. =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blurry. =( But Nick and Joe look kinda awkward there. xD
> 
> And I guess that's pretty much it. They finished up around 12 I think it was and we went straight home, because I didn't sleep at all the night before. So that concludes my Jonas Journey. xD
> 
> Oh! I have to add a few funny comments from my mom, I think she really likes them now. Especially Nick. =0 Of course the only one under 18. xD Nick must have some sort of charm because it seems like everyone likes him. xD But today she was like "You like hairy boys!" and I was like "What? How do you know the only hair you could see was on their heads." "No! Their eyebrows! They stood out from where we were even!" xD And I have these JONAS plates from my birthday, she ate off a Nick one just today, and she said their hair fits in with the family (really dark, curly hair. But not me I have red. xD) and she was like "Did they go to NY as soon as they were done here?" and I was like "I think so, for some show Nick will be doing, how did you know?" "I just know." "No seriously, how do you know? Did you hear someone?" "No, on their Twitter they were talking about the Giants so I thought they might've gone there." Since when does she look at their Twitter? xD So I'm like oh no, it's starting. xD It's the Jonas charm, I'm telling you! xD




UMMMMM im really jealous. just sayin xD
haha my mom is the same way about nick! everytime she sees them shes like "oh the little one is cute, you should date him hannah" im just like 



disneychick2721 said:


> hello everyone.
> I gots a ticket to see Nickers in Jan. sooo excited. ((
> i only got one ticket though since i had no one to go with, so i'll be flying solo this concert. im cool. hahaha.
> 
> so what has errrebody been up to?!



ahhh jealous!! have fun!!!! i think my mom tried for dallas but they were all sold out  but hopefully i can go to the rodeo again this year

not much, just stressing over school/midterms/christmas dance xD 
what about you? since you havent been here in forevvvvvvvvvvver


----------



## shine a light

soooo glad i found this thread.
i met the boys august 30th 2009 :]


----------



## aquarhapsody

shine a light said:


> soooo glad i found this thread.
> i met the boys august 30th 2009 :]



Sweet! 


I should find my m&g picture....

Anyways, what city was this taken?


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy, that is so awesome!! I am totally jealous, too bad they did not do it Friday, but at least you still got to go! 



disneychick2721 said:


> hello everyone.
> I gots a ticket to see Nickers in Jan. sooo excited. ((
> i only got one ticket though since i had no one to go with, so i'll be flying solo this concert. im cool. hahaha.
> 
> so what has errrebody been up to?!



Karaaaaa! I am solo this time too! Lucky me.... but pretty much the only way you could get tix to the Nashville show was to buy a single.. STUPID TICKETMASTER. I hold just a tad bit of anger toward them.  Welcome to the singles club. 



shine a light said:


> soooo glad i found this thread.
> i met the boys august 30th 2009 :]



NO FAIR! No, I am totally kidding, jealous... but kidding.  I am glad that you got to meet them, that is so awesome.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> ahhh jealous!! have fun!!!! i think my mom tried for dallas but they were all sold out  but hopefully i can go to the rodeo again this year
> 
> not much, just stressing over school/midterms/christmas dance xD
> what about you? since you havent been here in forevvvvvvvvvvver



yeah. seriously tickets sold out ridiculously fast. its insane! 
luckily im an expert at getting tickets since i go to way too many concerts. xD

ah yeah its a stressful time. haha. 
hmm i havent really been up to much. im seeing John Mayer friday and im freeeaking out. xD
im seeing other people too but their not as significant as John. xD
well The Fray and T-Swift are, but i dont really care about the others. haha.
im going to this: http://www.z100.com/pages/events/jingleball09/



Whitleigh said:


> Karaaaaa! I am solo this time too! Lucky me.... but pretty much the only way you could get tix to the Nashville show was to buy a single.. STUPID TICKETMASTER. I hold just a tad bit of anger toward them.  Welcome to the singles club.



Whitleeeeeiiiiigh ! 
haha it doesnt even really matter. i focus on the performer when im at a concert and just completely forget whatever else is going on anyway. xD
haha oooh ticketmaster<3 xD
wooo! singles club. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> ah yeah its a stressful time. haha.
> hmm i havent really been up to much. im seeing John Mayer friday and im freeeaking out. xD
> im seeing other people too but their not as significant as John. xD
> well The Fray and T-Swift are, but i dont really care about the others. haha.
> im going to this: http://www.z100.com/pages/events/jingleball09/



We have this thing here from Q100 called 'Jingle Jam' and this one girl in my school goes every single year.

And the Jonas Bros. were actually there one year. I listened through the venue door. xD


----------



## shine a light

aquarhapsody said:


> Sweet!
> 
> 
> I should find my m&g picture....
> 
> Anyways, what city was this taken?



toronto, ontario :]


----------



## Kool Kat

shine a light said:


> soooo glad i found this thread.
> i met the boys august 30th 2009 :]



lucky! how do you get meet and greet passes other then winning them? can you but them?


----------



## Vally

I haven't been on in like a month! How is everyone doing? I missed you guys!


----------



## aquarhapsody

shine a light said:


> toronto, ontario :]



Was that the show Demi was at??


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Was that the show Demi was at??



you posted at 7:05!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> you posted at 7:05!


----------



## Vally

:O the dancing banana is forbidden!


----------



## aquarhapsody

vally said:


> the dancing banana is forbidden!





by who?


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> by who?



kara...she will KIIIIILLLLLL YOU


----------



## I Am What I Am

I like to live on the edge


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I like to live on the edge



WOOHOO.

Livin life, life in the fast lane. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> WOOHOO.
> 
> Livin life, life in the fast lane. xD






Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be in my hidey-hole before Kara comes and hunts me down.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be in my hidey-hole before Kara comes and hunts me down.



Who is Kara exactly?

I'm not really with all of this stuff yet.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Who is Kara exactly?
> 
> I'm not really with all of this stuff yet.



This is Kara: 


disneychick2721 said:


> hello everyone.
> I gots a ticket to see Nickers in Jan. sooo excited. ((
> i only got one ticket though since i had no one to go with, so i'll be flying solo this concert. im cool. hahaha.
> 
> so what has errrebody been up to?!



She's the one who is gonna kill us when she finds the banana's so if you don't mind, I'll be in my hole.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> This is Kara:
> 
> 
> She's the one who is gonna kill us when she finds the banana's so if you don't mind, I'll be in my hole.



I'd better find my own hole...


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> This is Kara:
> 
> 
> She's the one who is gonna kill us when she finds the banana's so if you don't mind, I'll be in my hole.



My hole has a space-heater and a life-size model of JB so I'm all good. I have space for two more people! Any takers? lol



(and yes, by the space-heater I mean Jacob Black ;P )


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> My hole has a space-heater and a life-size model of JB so I'm all good. I have space for two more people! Any takers? lol
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, by the space-heater I mean Jacob Black ;P )



Ooph. Nice. 

I'm moving next door to your hole with an all access view. xD

I have the real Jonas Brothers in my hole.


----------



## Kool Kat

KoolKat, the Nashville show totally messed up, as have most presales on Ticketmaster been these days. Go on tomorrow at 10 AM CST, and hopefully it will let you buy more than one! It is not sold out, Promise. I just got a ticket to come up this morning with my TJ code. I will be on the site tomorrow trying because, NOBODY got front rows. On TJ, I have better seats than everyone else, and I am row K!! So, they have to open up the good seats tomorrow. I have been on for every presale, the CITI and the Internet one included. So, keep your hope, it could happen! Oh, and if you can't find a ticket, I am pretty sure that I will have an extra. I think my friend is ditching me. It is a single, not where I am sitting tho, so you would be with complete strangers.[/QUOTE]

well,  thanks but I was able to get tickets during the reg. sale! I'm so excited!! Maybe I'll run into you..... 

grrr how come it always messes up when i try to guote people??


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> KoolKat, the Nashville show totally messed up, as have most presales on Ticketmaster been these days. Go on tomorrow at 10 AM CST, and hopefully it will let you buy more than one! It is not sold out, Promise. I just got a ticket to come up this morning with my TJ code. I will be on the site tomorrow trying because, NOBODY got front rows. On TJ, I have better seats than everyone else, and I am row K!! So, they have to open up the good seats tomorrow. I have been on for every presale, the CITI and the Internet one included. So, keep your hope, it could happen! Oh, and if you can't find a ticket, I am pretty sure that I will have an extra. I think my friend is ditching me. It is a single, not where I am sitting tho, so you would be with complete strangers.



[/QUOTE] well,  thanks but I was able to get tickets during the reg. sale! I'm so excited!! Maybe I'll run into you..... 

grrr how come it always messes up when i try to guote people??[/QUOTE]

Congrats! Where are they?? I tried but did not get anything better than what I had. I just don't understand where all of the good seats went, nobody on Craigslist, eBay or Team Jonas have seats within like the first five rows. What happened??

Oh, and the quoting messed up for me too... weird!


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> kara...she will KIIIIILLLLLL YOU





I Am What I Am said:


> Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be in my hidey-hole before Kara comes and hunts me down.





I Am What I Am said:


> This is Kara:
> 
> 
> She's the one who is gonna kill us when she finds the banana's so if you don't mind, I'll be in my hole.



*loads shotgun*
xD



aquarhapsody said:


> Who is Kara exactly?
> 
> I'm not really with all of this stuff yet.



hi im Kara. 
haha. 
im not a huge fan of the dancing banana.
Its an inside joke. hahaha.


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> *loads shotgun*
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> hi im Kara.
> haha.
> im not a huge fan of the dancing banana.
> Its an inside joke. hahaha.



xD

I love the dancing banana.

But I'll spare you. 

Is that dancing guy better?


----------



## Kool Kat

well,  thanks but I was able to get tickets during the reg. sale! I'm so excited!! Maybe I'll run into you..... 

grrr how come it always messes up when i try to guote people??[/QUOTE]

Congrats! Where are they?? I tried but did not get anything better than what I had. I just don't understand where all of the good seats went, nobody on Craigslist, eBay or Team Jonas have seats within like the first five rows. What happened??

Oh, and the quoting messed up for me too... weird![/QUOTE]

in the balcony somewhere haha. It's the best i was able to get. I'm not sure what happened. Where are your seats??


**it messed up again! this is annoying lol


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> well,  thanks but I was able to get tickets during the reg. sale! I'm so excited!! Maybe I'll run into you.....
> 
> grrr how come it always messes up when i try to guote people??



Congrats! Where are they?? I tried but did not get anything better than what I had. I just don't understand where all of the good seats went, nobody on Craigslist, eBay or Team Jonas have seats within like the first five rows. What happened??

Oh, and the quoting messed up for me too... weird![/QUOTE]

in the balcony somewhere haha. It's the best i was able to get. I'm not sure what happened. Where are your seats??


**it messed up again! this is annoying lol[/QUOTE]

Well, I have two choices. I am pretty sure that my friend is not going to be able to go. Both are on the floor, in separate areas. One of them is Section 1 Row K, and then Section 7 Row R. I am not sure which is better, I have not decided yet. And don't worry, the balcony will be just as great. This place is so small that pretty much every seat is good! I will sell which ever seat I choose not to sit in.


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Ooph. Nice.
> 
> I'm moving next door to your hole with an all access view. xD
> 
> I have the real Jonas Brothers in my hole.



We should get a condo-hole. Like, a delux version


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> We should get a condo-hole. Like, a delux version



Sure.

A pool or a skating rink? Take your pick.


----------



## bans729

so you know what i really hate? CHEATERS.
my ap bio midterm tomorrow is going to slaughter me. 
we have test folders and last week we got to look at our old tests in class to study, but we werent allowed to bring them home. 
so some girls thought it would be a great idea if they took tests out of smart people's tests folders, photocopy them, and then distribute them to study.
well my teacher found out about this and so she rewrote our entire exam, and now im hearing rumors that its going to be all short answer. if it is i will cry. a lot. i can barely get a B with multiple choice, there is no way in heeeelllllllllll that i can pass a short answer test...hopefully its not, but my teacher is insane so its pretty plausible. 
and it really sucks for people who were missing tests because now our teacher thinks they were cheating...one of my friends is in the class and shes suuuuuuuper smart and does really well, and she got an email from our teacher saying that she was missing tests from her test folders, and she would *NEVER* cheat which means that someone was using her tests to cheat with...ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> Sure.
> 
> A pool or a skating rink? Take your pick.



Both!!!


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> so you know what i really hate? CHEATERS.
> my ap bio midterm tomorrow is going to slaughter me.
> we have test folders and last week we got to look at our old tests in class to study, but we werent allowed to bring them home.
> so some girls thought it would be a great idea if they took tests out of smart people's tests folders, photocopy them, and then distribute them to study.
> well my teacher found out about this and so she rewrote our entire exam, and now im hearing rumors that its going to be all short answer. if it is i will cry. a lot. i can barely get a B with multiple choice, there is no way in heeeelllllllllll that i can pass a short answer test...hopefully its not, but my teacher is insane so its pretty plausible.
> and it really sucks for people who were missing tests because now our teacher thinks they were cheating...one of my friends is in the class and shes suuuuuuuper smart and does really well, and she got an email from our teacher saying that she was missing tests from her test folders, and she would *NEVER* cheat which means that someone was using her tests to cheat with...ughhhhhhhhhh



OMG! That's so not cool!  Good luck on your test! I hope your friend doesn't get in trouble. Do you know who took the tests? If you do, you should probably tell the teacher so no one innocent gets in trouble


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> OMG! That's so not cool!  Good luck on your test! I hope your friend doesn't get in trouble. Do you know who took the tests? If you do, you should probably tell the teacher so no one innocent gets in trouble



i dont think she will, my teacher likes her and believes her haha
noo i wish i knew!! i would turn them in in a heartbeat...i cant stand cheaters


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> Both!!!



Okay, they'll be installed in 3 days. 

xD


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Congrats! Where are they?? I tried but did not get anything better than what I had. I just don't understand where all of the good seats went, nobody on Craigslist, eBay or Team Jonas have seats within like the first five rows. What happened??
> 
> Oh, and the quoting messed up for me too... weird!



in the balcony somewhere haha. It's the best i was able to get. I'm not sure what happened. Where are your seats??


**it messed up again! this is annoying lol[/QUOTE]

Well, I have two choices. I am pretty sure that my friend is not going to be able to go. Both are on the floor, in separate areas. One of them is Section 1 Row K, and then Section 7 Row R. I am not sure which is better, I have not decided yet. And don't worry, the balcony will be just as great. This place is so small that pretty much every seat is good! I will sell which ever seat I choose not to sit in.[/QUOTE]

oh ok. its good to know that the balcony will be just fine


----------



## disneychick2721

aquarhapsody said:


> xD
> 
> I love the dancing banana.
> 
> But I'll spare you.
> 
> Is that dancing guy better?



eh. dancing banana just irks me. hahaha.
haha yeah he's less irritating. xD



bans729 said:


> so you know what i really hate? CHEATERS.
> my ap bio midterm tomorrow is going to slaughter me.
> we have test folders and last week we got to look at our old tests in class to study, but we werent allowed to bring them home.
> so some girls thought it would be a great idea if they took tests out of smart people's tests folders, photocopy them, and then distribute them to study.
> well my teacher found out about this and so she rewrote our entire exam, and now im hearing rumors that its going to be all short answer. if it is i will cry. a lot. i can barely get a B with multiple choice, there is no way in heeeelllllllllll that i can pass a short answer test...hopefully its not, but my teacher is insane so its pretty plausible.
> and it really sucks for people who were missing tests because now our teacher thinks they were cheating...one of my friends is in the class and shes suuuuuuuper smart and does really well, and she got an email from our teacher saying that she was missing tests from her test folders, and she would *NEVER* cheat which means that someone was using her tests to cheat with...ughhhhhhhhhh



bleh. people are stupid. 
i mean if your _going_ to cheat, why would you be completely obvious about it? 
this current generation of young people would all be horrible spies.


----------



## Vally

disneychick2721 said:


> eh. dancing banana just irks me. hahaha.
> haha yeah he's less irritating. xD
> 
> 
> 
> bleh. people are stupid.
> i mean if your _going_ to cheat, why would you be completely obvious about it?
> *this current generation of young people would all be horrible spies*.



I beg to differ! lol. On the cruise I just went on, me and a few of my new friends were stalking one of our guy friends because he was hanging out(cuddling) with some random girl no one knew. I have my spy-walk down pat! We were being all secretive and quiet. It was quite hilarious.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> I beg to differ! lol. On the cruise I just went on, me and a few of my new friends were stalking one of our guy friends because he was hanging out(cuddling) with some random girl no one knew. I have my spy-walk down pat! We were being all secretive and quiet. It was quite hilarious.



That reminds me of a book series I'm reading about spies.

And yeah, I've gone downstairs, gotten on the computer, eaten junk food, watched TV, and came back upstairs all while my mother is in her room, unaware.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> eh. dancing banana just irks me. hahaha.
> haha yeah he's less irritating. xD
> 
> 
> 
> bleh. people are stupid.
> i mean if your _going_ to cheat, why would you be completely obvious about it?
> *this current generation of young people would all be horrible spies.*



I dunno, I think I'd be a good spy. I routinely sneak up on people and they have no idea. 

On Saturday I walked right up next to my mom unseen/heard. When she finally turned she let out the most unholy scream I've ever heard.


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> That reminds me of a book series I'm reading about spies.
> 
> And yeah, I've gone downstairs, gotten on the computer, eaten junk food, watched TV, and came back upstairs all while my mother is in her room, unaware.



haha I used to sneak downstairs to get stuff in the middle of the night.


Jade-- so I saw my stalkee yesterday and I totally freaked out and started hyper-ventilating


----------



## disneychick2721

Vally said:


> I beg to differ! lol. On the cruise I just went on, me and a few of my new friends were stalking one of our guy friends because he was hanging out(cuddling) with some random girl no one knew. I have my spy-walk down pat! We were being all secretive and quiet. It was quite hilarious.





I Am What I Am said:


> I dunno, I think I'd be a good spy. I routinely sneak up on people and they have no idea.
> 
> On Saturday I walked right up next to my mom unseen/heard. When she finally turned she let out the most unholy scream I've ever heard.





aquarhapsody said:


> That reminds me of a book series I'm reading about spies.
> 
> And yeah, I've gone downstairs, gotten on the computer, eaten junk food, watched TV, and came back upstairs all while my mother is in her room, unaware.




Well not EVERYONE would be a suckish spy. But most would. 

I think the whole sneaking by parents thing isnt too difficult though because parents tend to be completely oblivious. haha.


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> Well not EVERYONE would be a suckish spy. But most would.
> 
> I think the whole sneaking by parents thing isnt too difficult though because parents tend to be completely oblivious. haha.



ha speak for yourself...my parents have supernatural ability
plus they make me call them every time i change location and if i dont i get severely interrogated when i return home haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> Well not EVERYONE would be a suckish spy. But most would.
> 
> I think the whole sneaking by parents thing isnt too difficult though because parents tend to be completely oblivious. haha.



Can you jet all the way off to D.C., tail some highly trained spies, meet a hot guy in an elevator,shake off another tail, and make it back before lunch???


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> ha speak for yourself...my parents have supernatural ability
> plus they make me call them every time i change location and if i dont i get severely interrogated when i return home haha



ah. yeah.
i mean, my parents need to know where i am, etc. 
but i dont really get interrogated. 



aquarhapsody said:


> Can you jet all the way off to D.C., tail some highly trained spies, meet a hot guy in an elevator,shake off another tail, and make it back before lunch???



absolutely.


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> absolutely.



do it. :d


----------



## Camster0307

Hi girls! It's me again - mom of a very avid Jonas Brothers fan. I had posted pix of our meet & greet and concert from the summer. We just returned from our annual trip to WDW and as luck would have it - passes to the JB parade performace taping literally fell into my lap the day before we left.

Long story short: a fellow DISer had the passes for Friday's taping. Since that was cancelled and rescheduled for Sunday, she couldn't use them because she was leaving Sat. She posted that she had the passes and would give them to the first person to pm her - which was ME!

My girls and I got up and out by 6:15 sunday morning, hopped on a bus from the BW and headed over. We were very lucky - we got placed to the left center, right in front of the castle. We were very close to the front - where the first part of the performance takes place. One of my daughters is in a wheelchair and as the boys were walking back up the catwalk to do their song again, Joe bent down and gave her a little wave. So sweet!  Thought you'd like to see some pix:

Our view:





I was instructed to take pix of the band:

















Big Rob:





And now - the main attraction:





















































I hope you don't mind I posted all of these here. Believe it or not, these are not all of the ones I took! My daughters felt when you're this close to the Jonas Brothers, you take as many pictures as possible. 

Enjoy! And Happy Holidays!


----------



## Whitleigh

Camster0307 said:


> Hi girls! It's me again - mom of a very avid Jonas Brothers fan. I had posted pix of our meet & greet and concert from the summer. We just returned from our annual trip to WDW and as luck would have it - passes to the JB parade performace taping literally fell into my lap the day before we left.
> 
> Long story short: a fellow DISer had the passes for Friday's taping. Since that was cancelled and rescheduled for Sunday, she couldn't use them because she was leaving Sat. She posted that she had the passes and would give them to the first person to pm her - which was ME!
> 
> My girls and I got up and out by 6:15 sunday morning, hopped on a bus from the BW and headed over. We were very lucky - we got placed to the left center, right in front of the castle. We were very close to the front - where the first part of the performance takes place. One of my daughters is in a wheelchair and as the boys were walking back up the catwalk to do their song again, Joe bent down and gave her a little wave. So sweet!  Thought you'd like to see some pix:
> 
> Our view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was instructed to take pix of the band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Rob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now - the main attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind I posted all of these here. Believe it or not, these are not all of the ones I took! My daughters felt when you're this close to the Jonas Brothers, you take as many pictures as possible.
> 
> Enjoy! And Happy Holidays!



WOW! That is so awesome. Lucky you!! And I be that made your daughters' Christmas... I know it would mine!! Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> eh. dancing banana just irks me. hahaha.
> haha yeah he's less irritating. xD
> 
> 
> 
> bleh. people are stupid.
> i mean if your _going_ to cheat, why would you be completely obvious about it?
> this current generation of young people would all be horrible spies.



I agree, not very good spies at all.
Only a limited number have that super special spy ability.
Even if you _think_ you have it, you most likely don't. 
xD



Camster0307 said:


> Hi girls! It's me again - mom of a very avid Jonas Brothers fan. I had posted pix of our meet & greet and concert from the summer. We just returned from our annual trip to WDW and as luck would have it - passes to the JB parade performace taping literally fell into my lap the day before we left.
> 
> Long story short: a fellow DISer had the passes for Friday's taping. Since that was cancelled and rescheduled for Sunday, she couldn't use them because she was leaving Sat. She posted that she had the passes and would give them to the first person to pm her - which was ME!
> 
> My girls and I got up and out by 6:15 sunday morning, hopped on a bus from the BW and headed over. We were very lucky - we got placed to the left center, right in front of the castle. We were very close to the front - where the first part of the performance takes place. One of my daughters is in a wheelchair and as the boys were walking back up the catwalk to do their song again, Joe bent down and gave her a little wave. So sweet!  Thought you'd like to see some pix:
> 
> Our view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was instructed to take pix of the band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Rob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now - the main attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind I posted all of these here. Believe it or not, these are not all of the ones I took! My daughters felt when you're this close to the Jonas Brothers, you take as many pictures as possible.
> 
> Enjoy! And Happy Holidays!



Those are amazing pictures, thank you for posting them!
You guys got a really good spot, I was around the same spot on Friday. On Sunday I got placed at the second stage, but no where near as close.
That's so adorable that Joe waved to your daughter, I'm sure that made her really happy! I'm really glad you guys got a good spot. 
And happy holidays to you too! =)


----------



## aquarhapsody

Camster0307 said:


> Hi girls! It's me again - mom of a very avid Jonas Brothers fan. I had posted pix of our meet & greet and concert from the summer. We just returned from our annual trip to WDW and as luck would have it - passes to the JB parade performace taping literally fell into my lap the day before we left.
> 
> Long story short: a fellow DISer had the passes for Friday's taping. Since that was cancelled and rescheduled for Sunday, she couldn't use them because she was leaving Sat. She posted that she had the passes and would give them to the first person to pm her - which was ME!
> 
> My girls and I got up and out by 6:15 sunday morning, hopped on a bus from the BW and headed over. We were very lucky - we got placed to the left center, right in front of the castle. We were very close to the front - where the first part of the performance takes place. One of my daughters is in a wheelchair and as the boys were walking back up the catwalk to do their song again, Joe bent down and gave her a little wave. So sweet!  Thought you'd like to see some pix:
> 
> And now - the main attraction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind I posted all of these here. Believe it or not, these are not all of the ones I took! My daughters felt when you're this close to the Jonas Brothers, you take as many pictures as possible.
> 
> Enjoy! And Happy Holidays!



WOW. You guys were so lucky!

Disney and Jonas, my two favorite things. 

And the castle looks beautiful, might I add. I love the stage.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I wish I could have seen that performance! Me and Nick are the same age  It's meant to be.


----------



## Camster0307

You are welcome, girls!

My daughter felt it was very surreal seeing the Jonas Brothers in front of Cinderella's castle - two of her favorite things also. 

Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## disneychick2721

aquarhapsody said:


> do it. :d



done. 



Mandy91 said:


> I agree, not very good spies at all.
> Only a limited number have that super special spy ability.
> Even if you _think_ you have it, you most likely don't.
> xD



exactly. xD


Camster0307: ah lucky! sounds like you guys had fun. Amazing pictures!


----------



## bans729

those are great pics!!!!!!!!!! im sure your daughters had a blast...i know i would!! 




soooo last night was my winter formal and my friends set me up with this guy i dont know, and at the end of the night he told me the jonas brothers were gay. i was like um excuse me? and then my friend who set us up was like "gosh dylan it was going SO WELL until you made that comment!!" and he was like "ok sorry sorry sorry...but theyre gay"  but other than that comment he was great haha.


----------



## Whitleigh

I. GET. TO. MEET. NICK. JONAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I  am so excited... I cannot even believe it!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I wish I could have seen that performance! Me and Nick are the same age  It's meant to be.



I absolutely love your siggy! I think I could watch it all day. lol


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> I. GET. TO. MEET. NICK. JONAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  am so excited... I cannot even believe it!!!!!!!



ummmmmm whatt?!!?!?! deets now. please.


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> ummmmmm whatt?!!?!?! deets now. please.



They sent out the Meet and Greets for Nashville NJ&TA tour!!!!!!!! And I won!!!


----------



## bans729

whitleigh said:


> they sent out the meet and greets for nashville nj&ta tour!!!!!!!! And i won!!!



that is sooooooooooooo awesome and i am super jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I. GET. TO. MEET. NICK. JONAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  am so excited... I cannot even believe it!!!!!!!



YAY! Just remember, if he drops his sharpie, don't be stupid and just regularly hand it to him.

Steal it. And keep it in your bedroom drawer FOREVER.



Kidding, he probably won't be signing anything.

But still, AMAZING!! TAKE PICTURES.


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> that is sooooooooooooo awesome and i am super jealous!!!!!!!!



I know!! I never win things, but today I had a super lucky day. I won a prize on the radio, took an exam where I made an 88 (not so great) but then that score made my grade an 89.7!! Which kept it at an A!! If that is not luck, I do not know what is! hehe. Then I checked my email and peed my pants. lol. Not really..... but almost did.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> YAY! Just remember, if he drops his sharpie, don't be stupid and just regularly hand it to him.
> 
> Steal it. And keep it in your bedroom drawer FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding, he probably won't be signing anything.
> 
> But still, AMAZING!! TAKE PICTURES.



Lol, that is funny! Um yeah.. they said no autographs, gifts will be taken at the door, and you only get one picture, with your own camera of course.

What gift should I get him? I want to make something extra special.


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> I. GET. TO. MEET. NICK. JONAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  am so excited... I cannot even believe it!!!!!!!



Oh my gosh Whitleigh!
I'm so excited for you, wow! That's amazing!
You must report back with all the details including the picture. 



Whitleigh said:


> Lol, that is funny! Um yeah.. they said no autographs, gifts will be taken at the door, and you only get one picture, with your own camera of course.
> 
> What gift should I get him? I want to make something extra special.



Your gift to him should be a link to the Jonas thread.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, that is funny! Um yeah.. they said no autographs, gifts will be taken at the door, and you only get one picture, with your own camera of course.
> 
> What gift should I get him? I want to make something extra special.



Ok. See it was _way_ different then.

 Gifts? Like, what kind?


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Ok. See it was _way_ different then.
> 
> Gifts? Like, what kind?



I don't know.. any kind of gift. 

And Mandy, that would be the best gift ever!! lol


----------



## inlalaland

Ahh it's been so long!!! 
But I HAD to log in cause I saw you say you were going to meet Nick Whitleigh!! That's amazing!! I'm soo happy for you! We're definitely gonna need a picture. 

Sooo guys...Kevin is getting married today?!
That's what everyone is saying.
I think I'm gonna cry.  xD Seriously...I'm so happy for him and Danielle, he really deserves it. I just can't believe he's getting married!  I wonder what everyone is doing is now...probably getting ready...unless they're already married...or getting married right at this very moment...or on their way to the reception. Who knows. xD But ahh I can't believe it! xD I just hope the fans have some respect and don't try to crash it or something. That would suck, I really hope they can just get one day of privacy, this isn't a SHOW it's a WEDDING!! xD


----------



## Mandy91

inlalaland said:


> Ahh it's been so long!!!
> But I HAD to log in cause I saw you say you were going to meet Nick Whitleigh!! That's amazing!! I'm soo happy for you! We're definitely gonna need a picture.
> 
> Sooo guys...Kevin is getting married today?!
> That's what everyone is saying.
> I think I'm gonna cry.  xD Seriously...I'm so happy for him and Danielle, he really deserves it. I just can't believe he's getting married!  I wonder what everyone is doing is now...probably getting ready...unless they're already married...or getting married right at this very moment...or on their way to the reception. Who knows. xD But ahh I can't believe it! xD I just hope the fans have some respect and don't try to crash it or something. That would suck, I really hope they can just get one day of privacy, this isn't a SHOW it's a WEDDING!! xD



Haha TJ. xD
But I can't believe this day has come already! Aww Kevvy. 
I'm really happy for him and Danielle though, they make each other so happy and that makes me happy. =) Key word: happy. Today is a happy day. Time for a new happy adjective? xD
Anyway, I can't even imagine what's going through their minds right now. I'm sure they're nervous because it's like one of the most important days of their lives, but they know they made the right decision and can't wait to start their life together.
And yeah I just know that there's going to be disrespectful fans that show up, and it sucks that it makes the whole fanbase look bad. Kev and Danielle and their family and friends deserve this day to themselves, and I'm sure they would really appreciate it if they knew the fans respected them enough to let them have this day. It would make them really happy. xD Kidding, it would make them ecstatic.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> I. GET. TO. MEET. NICK. JONAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  am so excited... I cannot even believe it!!!!!!!



your gonna meet Nick at the Nashville show? I'm going to the Nashville show!! PLease please take me with you!!!  please please please please please haha I'd love you forever haha



*PLEASE!!![/U]*


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> your gonna meet Nick at the Nashville show? I'm going to the Nashville show!! PLease please take me with you!!!  please please please please please haha I'd love you forever haha
> 
> 
> 
> *PLEASE!!![/U]*




I do!!! But I can't take anyone.  I only got *one* ticket. 

I cannot believe that it is TODAY!!!! I tried searching yesterday bc I heard on the radio that it was not so secret anymore. But I found nothing. Wow... today. That is so crazy.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> soooo last night was my winter formal and my friends set me up with this guy i dont know, and at the end of the night he told me the jonas brothers were gay. i was like um excuse me? and then my friend who set us up was like "gosh dylan it was going SO WELL until you made that comment!!" and he was like "ok sorry sorry sorry...but theyre gay"  but other than that comment he was great haha.



pfft.
he just randomy said that? 
jerk. 
haha. 



Whitleigh said:


> I. GET. TO. MEET. NICK. JONAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I  am so excited... I cannot even believe it!!!!!!!





Whitleigh said:


> They sent out the Meet and Greets for Nashville NJ&TA tour!!!!!!!! And I won!!!



YAY! 
ahh! so excited for you ! 



inlalaland said:


> Ahh it's been so long!!!
> But I HAD to log in cause I saw you say you were going to meet Nick Whitleigh!! That's amazing!! I'm soo happy for you! We're definitely gonna need a picture.
> 
> Sooo guys...Kevin is getting married today?!
> That's what everyone is saying.
> I think I'm gonna cry.  xD Seriously...I'm so happy for him and Danielle, he really deserves it. I just can't believe he's getting married!  I wonder what everyone is doing is now...probably getting ready...unless they're already married...or getting married right at this very moment...or on their way to the reception. Who knows. xD But ahh I can't believe it! xD I just hope the fans have some respect and don't try to crash it or something. That would suck, I really hope they can just get one day of privacy, this isn't a SHOW it's a WEDDING!! xD



Elsiiiie! 

If the rumors of where hes getting married are true than I live 25 MINUTES AWAY. and its only a few minutes from my cousins house. My sister, dad and I drove through the place in the summer. 
aw our little Kev. ),:


----------



## Vally

I know this is harsh, but I just can't believe he's actually getting married... But if he's happy... Well, that's really all that matters


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, that is funny! Um yeah.. *they said no autographs*, gifts will be taken at the door, and *you only get one picture, with your own camera of course.*
> What gift should I get him? I want to make something extra special.



That's what happened to me when I met the boys. No autographs... I was upset. You should make a tee-shirt and then never wear it again. That's what I did lol.

You should make him something, Maybe just give him a piece of paper with our thread http on it XD


----------



## disneychick2721

Vally said:


> That's what happened to me when I met the boys. No autographs... I was upset. You should make a tee-shirt and then never wear it again. That's what I did lol.
> 
> *You should make him something, Maybe just give him a piece of paper with our thread http on it XD*



eh.. do you guys _really_ want them to possibly read some of things we post on here. 
haha.


----------



## inlalaland

disneychick2721 said:


> pfft.
> he just randomy said that?
> jerk.
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!
> ahh! so excited for you !
> 
> 
> 
> Elsiiiie!
> 
> If the rumors of where hes getting married are true than I live 25 MINUTES AWAY. and its only a few minutes from my cousins house. My sister, dad and I drove through the place in the summer.
> aw our little Kev. ),:



Kara!! 

That's amazing!! I have to see how close my family is...is the snow really bad up there? They've all been complaining so I don't know! xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

YAAAAAY FOR KEVIN!

HES MARRIED NOW.  *minilovefest*


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> I do!!! But I can't take anyone.  I only got *one* ticket.
> 
> I cannot believe that it is TODAY!!!! I tried searching yesterday bc I heard on the radio that it was not so secret anymore. But I found nothing. Wow... today. That is so crazy.



ugh! that doesnt make sence, your supposed to go alone? so like your mom cant even come with you? if i ever meet jb(or just one of them ha)  i would have my mom there video taping everything, so i could watch it over and over again haha

thats weird...


----------



## Vally

disneychick2721 said:


> eh.. do you guys _really_ want them to possibly read some of things we post on here.
> haha.



Hmm... Maybe not. But it would still be nice to have them reading of stuff for real lol.


----------



## disneychick2721

inlalaland said:


> Kara!!
> 
> That's amazing!! I have to see how close my family is...is the snow really bad up there? They've all been complaining so I don't know! xD



(just to keep the name thing going)  Elsie! 
xD

the snow is INSANE. okay seriously its so ridiculous my car is covered completely. 



Vally said:


> Hmm... Maybe not. But it would still be nice to have them reading of stuff for real lol.



yeah. haha.


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> the snow is INSANE. okay seriously its so ridiculous my car is covered completely.



Wow. It was freezing here the other day. Literally, freezing temperatures.

Our digital thermometer kept flashing "ICE" on the screen. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> ugh! that doesnt make sence, your supposed to go alone? so like your mom cant even come with you? if i ever meet jb(or just one of them ha)  i would have my mom there video taping everything, so i could watch it over and over again haha
> 
> thats weird...



Um, well, I am 19 so, the Mom excuse would not work since I am technically an "adult".


----------



## I Am What I Am

Congratulations Kevin! Hope you guys have many happy years together!



Omigosh guys. Remember the rhyme? "...Then comes marriage, then comes a baby in a baby carriage" 



Congratulations Whitleigh! I'm jealous!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Congratulations Kevin! Hope you guys have many happy years together!
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh guys. Remember the rhyme? "...Then comes marriage, then comes a baby in a baby carriage"



Haha, YAY! Jonas babies!!

xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Haha, YAY! Jonas babies!!
> 
> xD




They are gonna have some beautiful babies. XD


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Um, well, I am 19 so, the Mom excuse would not work since I am technically an "adult".



haha. oh. i'm 13.


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> Congratulations Kevin! Hope you guys have many happy years together!
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh guys. Remember the rhyme? "...Then comes marriage, then comes a baby in a baby carriage"
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Whitleigh! I'm jealous!



NO NOT YET.
KEVIN IF YOU EVER WERE TO READ THIS, NO BABIES YET, USE PROTECTION. 
ugh. Jade dont give him any ideas, our little boy _just_ got married I dont think I could handle babies too.


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> NO NOT YET.
> KEVIN IF YOU EVER WERE TO READ THIS, NO BABIES YET, USE PROTECTION.
> ugh. Jade dont give him any ideas, our little boy _just_ got married I dont think I could handle babies too.



Agreed. Could not have said it better myself Kara. There need not be any children in the near future. And LOL at the protection part. That is so funny. I am sure that he will love reading this, if in fact they do. hehe


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> NO NOT YET.
> KEVIN IF YOU EVER WERE TO READ THIS, NO BABIES YET, USE PROTECTION.
> ugh. Jade dont give him any ideas, our little boy _just_ got married I dont think I could handle babies too.



Yeah, right now is the wrong time.

But in 2 or 3 years, wouldn't cute,little curly-headed brown-eyed babies be cute?

Or whatever genes Danielle has. I really don't know what color her eyes are.
Tbh, no one's seen her other than in small pictures.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> NO NOT YET.
> KEVIN IF YOU EVER WERE TO READ THIS, NO BABIES YET, USE PROTECTION.
> ugh. Jade dont give him any ideas, our little boy _just_ got married I dont think I could handle babies too.


----------



## Vally

disneychick2721 said:


> NO NOT YET.
> KEVIN IF YOU EVER WERE TO READ THIS, NO BABIES YET, *USE PROTECTION*.
> ugh. Jade dont give him any ideas, our little boy _just_ got married I dont think I could handle babies too.



Good advice!!!


----------



## inlalaland

Hey everyone!! Just a reminder there's an E! Jonas Brothers Special tonight on E! at 10pm. 



disneychick2721 said:


> (just to keep the name thing going)  Elsie!
> xD
> 
> the snow is INSANE. okay seriously its so ridiculous my car is covered completely.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. haha.



hahaha KARA! xD

wow!  that sounds crazy! I can't even imagine! xD
Dang I've only seen snow once, sometimes I wish it snowed here. xD Wait, I always wish that lol!

And I agree, NO BABIES YET KEV! TOO EARLY! Haha I agree with everyone else, I'm still kind of overwhelmed from the wedding so if I they had a kid now I don't know what I'd do! xD


----------



## Vally

inlalaland said:


> *Hey everyone!! Just a reminder there's an E! Jonas Brothers Special tonight on E! at 10pm. *
> 
> 
> hahaha KARA! xD
> 
> wow!  that sounds crazy! I can't even imagine! xD
> Dang I've only seen snow once, sometimes I wish it snowed here. xD Wait, I always wish that lol!
> 
> And I agree, NO BABIES YET KEV! TOO EARLY! Haha I agree with everyone else, I'm still kind of overwhelmed from the wedding so if I they had a kid now I don't know what I'd do! xD



Oh yeah I saw a thing for that on the channel where it tells you what's coming up. I freaked out a lil'bit


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Hey everyone!! Just a reminder there's an E! Jonas Brothers Special tonight on E! at 10pm.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha KARA! xD
> 
> wow!  that sounds crazy! I can't even imagine! xD
> Dang I've only seen snow once, sometimes I wish it snowed here. xD Wait, I always wish that lol!
> 
> And I agree, NO BABIES YET KEV! TOO EARLY! Haha I agree with everyone else, I'm still kind of overwhelmed from the wedding so if I they had a kid now I don't know what I'd do! xD



Set it to tape, Thanks girl!!


----------



## bans729

i just watched it with my mom, it was so cute


----------



## aquarhapsody

I loved the E! special.

Especially because they were _in_ this one.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I loved the E! special.
> 
> Especially because they were _in_ this one.



And Kevy talked about Danielle! That was nice. I was afraid he would be like... what? What wedding.. I don't know what you are talking about! lol.


----------



## Vally

My mom asked if I didn't know anything that was in that special and I told her I knew it all and then she asked why I watched it and I said, "It's the Jonas Brothers."


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> And Kevy talked about Danielle! That was nice. I was afraid he would be like... what? What wedding.. I don't know what you are talking about! lol.



The ring thing was adorable. xD

Aww, Kevin being all clumsy and her crying. -tear-


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> The ring thing was adorable. xD
> 
> Aww, Kevin being all clumsy and her crying. -tear-



I know!1 I told my Mom though that if his pants were not so tight, he would not have had that problem. lol. Not such a fan of the tight pants. And the part where they first met.. would you not literally pee your pants if you saw Kevin Jonas on your vacation and he asked to hang out with you?!? I think I would. hehe.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I know!1 I told my Mom though that if his pants were not so tight, he would not have had that problem. lol. Not such a fan of the tight pants. *And the part where they first met.. would you not literally pee your pants if you saw Kevin Jonas on your vacation and he asked to hang out with you?!? I think I would. hehe.*



See, I had a dream Joe did that to me.

In Disney World. D

And it was awesome. 

So yeah, I would pee. xD


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> I know!1 I told my Mom though that if his pants were not so tight, he would not have had that problem. lol. Not such a fan of the tight pants. And the part where they first met.. would you not literally pee your pants if you saw Kevin Jonas on your vacation and *he asked to hang out with you?!?* I think I would. hehe.



I think Danielle and her sister/friend(?) asked him to hang out


----------



## aquarhapsody

SOOO.
What did you guys get for Christmas?

Do tell.


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> I think Danielle and her sister/friend(?) asked him to hang out



Oooh, got ya! I was making a Christmas gift while watching. I heard the sister part, but did not really understand how she fit in. lol. As for the gifts, my laptop is dying, so that part will have to come tomorrow. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> SOOO.
> What did you guys get for Christmas?
> 
> Do tell.



i practically got a new wardrobe hahaha. which i am very happy about because i strongly dislike shopping but i need new clothes. so other people shop for me! haha. i also got the wayfarers that i specifically asked for so no surprise there lol. and my aunt got me this really pretty bracelet in paris and its just like a cord with a metal silver circle thing on it that has my name etched in it and she said the lady did it by hand so that was really cool. oh and i got apples to apples aka the best game ever soo im really excited about that haha. the only thing is one pair of jeans i got are like insanely long haha. they're miss me's and apparently those run in very strange sizes so they fit but they are about 7 inches too long so i have to get them altered before i can wear them hahaha. so i would call it a pretty successful christmas haha.
oh, and my grandma got me some pepper spray. it even came in a pink case hahahaha


----------



## disneychick2721

hello everyone merry late Christmas/other holidays.

I got a bunch of CD's.
new laptop, new iPod (my old iPod and laptop broke)
jewelery.
food.
clothes.
new microphone.
a keyboard lesson dvd thing.
thats the main stuff, then theres other little things.

how was everyones Christmas ?


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> hello everyone merry late Christmas/other holidays.
> 
> I got a bunch of CD's.
> new laptop, new iPod (my old iPod and laptop broke)
> jewelery.
> food.
> clothes.
> new microphone.
> a keyboard lesson dvd thing.
> thats the main stuff, then theres other little things.
> 
> how was everyones Christmas ?



Fantastilistic, sounds like yours and Hannah's was great!!

I got Dance Dance Revolution for my Wii, which is not working... stupid mats!! I also got Wii Sports Resort. I got a wireless printer ( all of the above is for my sister and I to share). I got a sewing machine.. which was a surprise big time, because I secretly wanted one, but never told anyone.... guess Santa is a mind reader! lol. Oh, and I got the new Spyder II phone. My Mom and Dad gave my sister and I each a gift card to WDW. We are going with my *lovely* aunt (totally being sarcastic there) next summer (2010). I got the Twilight Woods Bath and Body Works set from my sis (which I bought and wrapped myself, but oh well, I still got it!  ) Got some clothes from Santa, Mom and Dad and Grandmas. Oh, and I got a TomTom. hehe. Oh oh oh, and my aunt gave me a bookmark that has "Jacob" / Taylor Lautner on it. She said that she got me a special prize for doing the dishes or something, and she said it was HOT. (She is a fan as well. lol) I said, is it 108 degrees hot?!?! She said YES!! She was surprised that I figured it out so quickly, hehe. So, great Christmas all around!


----------



## Vally

I would tell you guys what I got but it's really hard to type on my new itouch. Lol. 2 coach purses(1 from Santa the other from my aunt), a scarf, a new moon sweatshirt and game, couple of shirts from bands, pumpkin and sunflower seeds, lime green shoelaces, hp6, swedish fish, a hoodie, iTunes and starbucks gift cards, toy story mania, aaaaaaaand *drumroll* a Jonas sheet set! I was so happy lol


Sounds like everyone had a good christmas!


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> I would tell you guys what I got but it's really hard to type on my new itouch. Lol. 2 coach purses(1 from Santa the other from my aunt), a scarf, a new moon sweatshirt and game, couple of shirts from bands, pumpkin and sunflower seeds, lime green shoelaces, hp6, swedish fish, a hoodie, iTunes and starbucks gift cards, toy story mania, aaaaaaaand *drumroll* a Jonas sheet set! I was so happy lol
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a good christmas!



Sounds awesome. I got an iTouch for Christmas last year... one of my best gifts EVER!! I forgot that I got a Coach purse too, duh! lol I love Coach, it is a very expensive addiction though. I am so jealous on the Toy Story Mania!!! I really wanted that, but I guess I can't have everything!! hehe. You will have to tell me how it is! Oh, and they have it for iTouch now!! Have not bought it yet, but I got an iTunes GC for Christmas, so we'll see!!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Sounds awesome. I got an iTouch for Christmas last year... one of my best gifts EVER!! I forgot that I got a Coach purse too, duh! lol I love Coach, it is a very expensive addiction though. I am so jealous on the Toy Story Mania!!! I really wanted that, but I guess I can't have everything!! hehe. You will have to tell me how it is! Oh, and they have it for iTouch now!! Have not bought it yet, but I got an iTunes GC for Christmas, so we'll see!!



It's pretty fun but you have to be in exactly the right spot to play. I would much rather go to Disney to play it XD


----------



## inlalaland

Merry belated Christmas everyone!! lol!!

As far as Jonas goes, I got a bunch of little JONAS [like the show xD] things in my stocking like stickers, pencils, etc. and I got a Jonas Brothers calendar. Also I got a JONAS calendar from the wonderful Kara!!  Two calendars haha! And a JONAS poster from my friend Chelsea.  But as far as non Jonas goes, I got an iPhone 3Gs [I had the original iPhone but this one is soo much more amazing! xD] and a mini fridge [which is AMAZING! It's like the best thing ever created. xD] and a bunch of other little things, but those were the two biggies.  Kinda OT, but my friend Chelsea and her family came over on Christmas for dinner and we cleared out my closet [soo messy haha! xD] and we put up a bunch of posters that I had and got for Christmas that didn't fit in my room, put in some chairs, the mini fridge, and we're planning this whole lounge thing it's going to be amazing! xD


----------



## disneychick2721

inlalaland said:


> Merry belated Christmas everyone!! lol!!
> 
> As far as Jonas goes, I got a bunch of little JONAS [like the show xD] things in my stocking like stickers, pencils, etc. and I got a Jonas Brothers calendar. Also I got a JONAS calendar from the wonderful Kara!!  Two calendars haha! And a JONAS poster from my friend Chelsea.  But as far as non Jonas goes, I got an iPhone 3Gs [I had the original iPhone but this one is soo much more amazing! xD] and a mini fridge [which is AMAZING! It's like the best thing ever created. xD] and a bunch of other little things, but those were the two biggies.  Kinda OT, but my friend Chelsea and her family came over on Christmas for dinner and we cleared out my closet [soo messy haha! xD] and we put up a bunch of posters that I had and got for Christmas that didn't fit in my room, put in some chairs, the mini fridge, and we're planning this whole lounge thing it's going to be amazing! xD



dude how big is your closet? xD


----------



## inlalaland

disneychick2721 said:


> dude how big is your closet? xD



hahaha not very big. probably enough to fit like 3 people! xD but it's still going to be amazing, I have faith in my little closet! xD


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> hahaha not very big. probably enough to fit like 3 people! xD but it's still going to be amazing, I have faith in my little closet! xD



Little?!?! If you can fit a person in it, then it is not little. lol. A mini fridge is AWESOME!! I had one when I lived in the dorm, and when I moved back home, I begged for my Mom to let me put it in my room. She declined. :'( Oh well. It's awesome that you got one though!! 

My cousin absolutely despises the Jonas Brothers. She is 3 years older than me, so 22. BUT, she caved and bought me JONAS chapstick. hehe. That is the only thing JB related that I got, I think.


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> Little?!?! If you can fit a person in it, then it is not little. lol. A mini fridge is AWESOME!! I had one when I lived in the dorm, and when I moved back home, I begged for my Mom to let me put it in my room. She declined. :'( Oh well. It's awesome that you got one though!!
> 
> My cousin absolutely despises the Jonas Brothers. She is 3 years older than me, so 22. BUT, she caved and bought me JONAS chapstick. hehe. That is the only thing JB related that I got, I think.



Really?? It seems pretty small to me but I guess not to most people! xD I'm just used to my cousin's closet, it's a HUGE walk in.  Like atleast twice the size of mine lol! I LOVE my mini fridge!! I also got some Dr. Pepper to put in it! I was so happy, my mom never buys soda. xD

Hahaha JONAS chapstick?? That's funny I've never seen that! xD


----------



## Kool Kat

Sound like everyone had a great christmas! 
heres what i got: 

a big furry beanbag
ipod nano
guitar
uggs
a coach purse 
hairdryer
soccer ball
clothes clothes and more clothes 
a jacket
$100
sweater from arie
Burnin up: on tour with the jonas brothers book 
huge jb poster
jonas brothers calender
tickets to Nick jonas 
books
accessices (headbands, nailpolish, necklaces)
stuff from bath and body works
a UT hatt 


so ya, this was a pretty good christmas! ha   i'll addd more stuff to my list if i think of more things i got hahahahaha


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> Sound like everyone had a great christmas!
> heres what i got:
> 
> a big furry beanbag
> ipod nano
> guitar
> uggs
> a coach purse
> hairdryer
> soccer ball
> clothes clothes and more clothes
> a jacket
> $100
> sweater from arie
> Burnin up: on tour with the jonas brothers book
> huge jb poster
> jonas brothers calender
> *tickets to Nick jonas *
> books
> accessices (headbands, nailpolish, necklaces)
> stuff from bath and body works
> *a UT hatt *
> 
> 
> so ya, this was a pretty good christmas! ha   i'll addd more stuff to my list if i think of more things i got hahahahaha



Did you get better seats or they paid for the ones you got? I was reading on Team Jonas, bc it is just unbeleivable to me that NOBODY has rows A-I it seems... anywhere.. but this one girl on there got front row from her friend's Mom.. like the Mom bought her daughter and then her friend a ticket each. She paid over $500 for the pair!!! I think that is just insane, but really wish that I had that kind of money. lol 

And   on the UT. That is just gross!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> Sound like everyone had a great christmas!
> heres what i got:
> 
> a big furry beanbag
> ipod nano
> guitar
> uggs
> a coach purse
> hairdryer
> soccer ball
> clothes clothes and more clothes
> a jacket
> $100
> sweater from arie
> Burnin up: on tour with the jonas brothers book
> huge jb poster
> jonas brothers calender
> *tickets to Nick jonas*
> books
> accessices (headbands, nailpolish, necklaces)
> stuff from bath and body works
> a UT hatt



Sweet! I got tickets too.

What city?

I'm going to the Nashville show.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Sweet! I got tickets too.
> 
> What city?
> 
> I'm going to the Nashville show.



You are going to Nashville too?!?! I am pretty sure that hers is Nashville. Or maybe I am just confused. lol Maybe we can meet up at some point!! That would be so fun. 

ETA: I just found a REALLY detailed seating chart for the Ryman... here it is!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> You are going to Nashville too?!?! I am pretty sure that hers is Nashville. Or maybe I am just confused. lol Maybe we can meet up at some point!! That would be so fun.
> 
> ETA: I just found a REALLY detailed seating chart for the Ryman... here it is!!



Thanks for posting that, it was REALLY helpful in understanding where I am.

I'm third row in the balcony somewhere. I have no idea which row,though.
I should look.

And yeah, what will you be wearing?
I'm wearing my "Do The Chicken Wing" T-shirt.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Did you get better seats or they paid for the ones you got? I was reading on Team Jonas, bc it is just unbeleivable to me that NOBODY has rows A-I it seems... anywhere.. but this one girl on there got front row from her friend's Mom.. like the Mom bought her daughter and then her friend a ticket each. She paid over $500 for the pair!!! I think that is just insane, but really wish that I had that kind of money. lol
> 
> And   on the UT. That is just gross!



haha i take it your not a ut fan haha

and no i still have to same seats that are somewhere up in the balcony ha but i guess it's better than nothing.... thats not fair! how did she get those seats?? grrrrr


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Sweet! I got tickets too.
> 
> What city?
> 
> I'm going to the Nashville show.



I'm going to Nashville too! EEEEPPP!! haha maybe i'll finally find some friends from the bords haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> I'm going to Nashville too! EEEEPPP!! haha maybe i'll finally find some friends from the bords haha



Wow, I'm surprised how many people I've talked to are going to the Nashville show.

And, the balcony actually doesn't look _that_ bad.

Here's a picture of the auditorium from the balcony.






Looks like a small venue similar to the one I saw them in back in January 2007.


----------



## Whitleigh

C-A-T-S all they way. 

I have two seats to choose from. I can either go with the MF-1 Row K seat 6 or the MF-7 Row R Seat 9. I think I will go with the Row K. It seems better. And I am glad that I could help with the seating chart. It is awesome, I wish I had found it sooner! lol. If either of you want my other ticket, I am PRETTY sure that it is for sale. My friend decided not to go, so the only other person that I would take is my 6 yo cousin.. who of course cannot sit by herself, so she is out. You guys' balcony seats may be better though. Just thought I would give you the option.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Wow, I'm surprised how many people I've talked to are going to the Nashville show.
> 
> And, the balcony actually doesn't look _that_ bad.
> 
> Here's a picture of the auditorium from the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a small venue similar to the one I saw them in back in January 2007.



Awesome shot!! Yes, it is pretty small. Very intimate and AWESOME!! hehe. I cannot wait. I don't know what I am going to wear. I really want to dress up, like wear a dress. My Mom has to go do the dr. tomorrow, so I may go shopping then!

ETA: I had the WORST dream the other night. I dreamt that I completely forgot to go to the Nick Jonas Meet and Greet!! It was horrible. Luckily, it was just a dream. lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> C-A-T-S all they way.
> 
> I have two seats to choose from. I can either go with the MF-1 Row K seat 6 or the MF-7 Row R Seat 9. I think I will go with the Row K. It seems better. And I am glad that I could help with the seating chart. It is awesome, I wish I had found it sooner! lol. If either of you want my other ticket, I am PRETTY sure that it is for sale. My friend decided not to go, so the only other person that I would take is my 6 yo cousin.. who of course cannot sit by herself, so she is out. You guys' balcony seats may be better though. Just thought I would give you the option.



I think the K seat is better.

I would get _really _annoyed by sitting under the balcony,though. 

I'm grateful to _even be going_, to be honest. xD
I thought she'd never get tickets.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome shot!! Yes, it is pretty small. Very intimate and AWESOME!! hehe. I cannot wait. I don't know what I am going to wear. I really want to dress up, like wear a dress. My Mom has to go do the dr. tomorrow, so I may go shopping then!
> 
> ETA: I had the WORST dream the other night. I dreamt that I completely forgot to go to the Nick Jonas Meet and Greet!! It was horrible. Luckily, it was just a dream. lol



I like intimate shows. I saw two small shows in 2007, and loved the smaller venue as opposed to the big, flashy-lights, trampolines, and HUGE crowd.


&&AHH. I would hate that to happen. xD
I'd be freaking.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I think the K seat is better.
> 
> I would get _really _annoyed by sitting under the balcony,though.
> 
> I'm grateful to _even be going_, to be honest. xD
> I thought she'd never get tickets.



It really is not that bad. At the Jonas and Friends show last year, I was in row M. It was great. I think that I may just make it out from under the balcony this year. I think it starts the row behind me.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome shot!! Yes, it is pretty small. Very intimate and AWESOME!! hehe. I cannot wait. I don't know what I am going to wear. I really want to dress up, like wear a dress. My Mom has to go do the dr. tomorrow, so I may go shopping then!
> 
> ETA: I had the WORST dream the other night. I dreamt that I completely forgot to go to the Nick Jonas Meet and Greet!! It was horrible. Luckily, it was just a dream. lol



don't worry, if you forget i will gladly go in your place XD


oh, and that pic makes me super excitied, looks like my seats will be pretty good after all!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> It really is not that bad. At the Jonas and Friends show last year, I was in row M. It was great. I think that I may just make it out from under the balcony this year. I think it starts the row behind me.



Oh, awesome! I REALLY wanted to see that show.
It was so....cool. Just to see all those singers with them.

See, the main reason I don't want to be under the balcony is cause I'm a huge picture-taker. (If they allow that)
It irks me to have obstructions in the way.

World Tour had the GIANT, THICK black rope right in front of my view of Nick on piano.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> don't worry, if you forget i will gladly go in your place XD
> 
> 
> oh, and that pic makes me super excitied, looks like my seats will be pretty good after all!!



Oh Oh Oh, last year, JB sat in the front row of the balcony to watch Honor Society!! I could just barely see them up there. Those people were FREAKING OUT!!


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Oh, awesome! I REALLY wanted to see that show.
> It was so....cool. Just to see all those singers with them.
> 
> See, the main reason I don't want to be under the balcony is cause I'm a huge picture-taker. (If they allow that)
> It irks me to have obstructions in the way.
> 
> World Tour had the GIANT, THICK black rope right in front of my view of Nick on piano.



I like to take pics too, but on the ticket, it says no cameras. Last year they told us that if they saw us use a flash, then we got thrown out. So, no flashes!! hehe. Then, I was taking video, which I did not know they excluded. Well, in my video, you can see the lady flagging me down.. it took me a while to understand what she was doing lol.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Oh Oh Oh, last year, JB sat in the front row of the balcony to watch Honor Society!! I could just barely see them up there. Those people were FREAKING OUT!!



oh my goodness, could you imagine if your seat was like right next to them? ha i would be freaking out!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I like to take pics too, but on the ticket, it says no cameras. Last year they told us that if they saw us use a flash, then we got thrown out. So, no flashes!! hehe. Then, I was taking video, which I did not know they excluded. Well, in my video, you can see the lady flagging me down.. it took me a while to understand what she was doing lol.



I don't ever use flash,anyways. xD

So...I can take a video? 

I mean, if you bring a camera, will they kick you out of the venue when you walk in??


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I don't ever use flash,anyways. xD
> 
> So...I can take a video?
> 
> I mean, if you bring a camera, will they kick you out of the venue when you walk in??



i took tons of pics at the world tour and they didnt say anything...


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> i took tons of pics at thw world tour and they didnt say anything...



Yeah, well on the World Tour sign, it said, "HAVE FUN, TAKE PICTURES!!!" in big letters....


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I don't ever use flash,anyways. xD
> 
> So...I can take a video?
> 
> I mean, if you bring a camera, will they kick you out of the venue when you walk in??



I don't think they will kick you out, I have no idea though. I don't remember if the ticket said there could be no cameras last year. And no, no video!!



Kool Kat said:


> i took tons of pics at the world tour and they didnt say anything...



I think that they video taped this one themselves, so they did not want any flashes. They actually have a video up on their YouTube I believe. And there is no way they could stop all of those thousands of fans from using flashes.. this one is super small though.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah, well on the World Tour sign, it said, "HAVE FUN, TAKE PICTURES!!!" in big letters....



um i dont remember seeing a sign that said that.. but their probably was ha... all i know is that my tickets said so cameras/audio/video recarding..... and yet tons of people were taking pics


im really confused now, so if i take a pic they'll kick me out??


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> um i dont remember seeing a sign that said that.. but their probably was ha... all i know is that my tickets said so cameras/audio/video recarding..... and yet tons of people were taking pics
> 
> 
> im really confused now, so if i take a pic they'll kick me out??



They will tell you when they seat you if you can or cannot take pics. If not, just ask.  I would say that since it is so small, then the flash thing will probably still be enforced. I think it was a three strikes your out thing.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I don't think they will kick you out, I have no idea though. I don't remember if the ticket said there could be no cameras last year. And no, no video!!



Okay. I wasnt planning on taking video, yeah. xD

I think I might try to take non-flash pictures, and see how it turns out.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bump


----------



## bans729

i would just like to announce that i just changed my ringtone to the same beeping one as kim possible
i now feel the need to say "whats the sitch" everytime someone calls me.
k cool


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> i would just like to announce that i just changed my ringtone to the same beeping one as kim possible
> i now feel the need to say "whats the sitch" everytime someone calls me.
> k cool



Sweet. 

I want Perry's theme. AGENT P!!!


----------



## bans729

the jonas brothers E! thing is coming on again at 5 (central time) if anyone hasnt seen it yet


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> i would just like to announce that i just changed my ringtone to the same beeping one as kim possible
> i now feel the need to say "whats the sitch" everytime someone calls me.
> k cool



thats sick. i definitely would. haha.
oh my gosh. i must get that ring tone, Kim Possible and I totes have the same initials.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> thats sick. i definitely would. haha.
> oh my gosh. i must get that ring tone, Kim Possible and I totes have the same initials.



I married her boyfriend.


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> I married her boyfriend.



well thanks for the wedding invite. :l


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I married her boyfriend.



Nice. xD

Where, when, and tell me what you looked like.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I married her boyfriend.



Ron Stoppable actually asked me out at Hollywood Studios. He told me to meet him at Bueno Nacho. No lie.. it was very awkward!


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> well thanks for the wedding invite. :l


It was a secret angent wedding. Very hush hush.XD


aquarhapsody said:


> Nice. xD
> 
> Where, when, and tell me what you looked like.


Bottom of the ocean on a secret mission. A few weeks ago. I was wearing scuba gear.


Whitleigh said:


> Ron Stoppable actually asked me out at Hollywood Studios. He told me to meet him at Bueno Nacho. No lie.. it was very awkward!


 NACOS?!


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> Ron Stoppable actually asked me out at Hollywood Studios. He told me to meet him at Bueno Nacho. No lie.. it was very awkward!



bahahaha. I'd imagine that being incredibly awkward.



I Am What I Am said:


> It was a secret angent wedding. Very hush hush.XD
> 
> Bottom of the ocean on a secret mission. A few weeks ago. I was wearing scuba gear.
> 
> NACOS?!



still, it would've been nice if we were told.  hahaha.


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> bahahaha. I'd imagine that being incredibly awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> still, it would've been nice if we were told.  hahaha.




I just got the clearance to tell you. It was all really confidential.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I just got the clearance to tell you. It was all really confidential.



You are so silly. I will send your gift next week. Is your address super secret as well?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> You are so silly. I will send your gift next week. Is your address super secret as well?



You  can send it to Secret Lair 2004 drakkenshiddenlair lane Middleton, CA


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> You  can send it to Secret Lair 2004 drakkenshiddenlair lane Middleton, CA



Lol, thanks so much. I'll send it to you ASAP.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> You  can send it to Secret Lair 2004 drakkenshiddenlair lane Middleton, CA



why on EARTH would you live on drakkenshiddenlair lane!?!?!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, thanks so much. I'll send it to you ASAP.


If you could include some cheese, that'd be great. Rufus ate all of ours.


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> why on EARTH would you live on drakkenshiddenlair lane!?!?!


Cause it's HIDDEN. uh DUR! 

XD


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Cause it's HIDDEN. uh DUR!
> 
> XD



Sure I will send cheese! 

Just wanted to let you guys know that the People mag that came out today has Jonas wedding pics in it! Found this link, not loving the veil, but it seems like they had a great night! 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20333412,00.html


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Sure I will send cheese!
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that the People mag that came out today has Jonas wedding pics in it! Found this link, not loving the veil, but it seems like they had a great night!
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20333412,00.html



FINALLY! I CAN MAKE NACOS!


AHHH! NO! Must. not. look!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that the People mag that came out today has Jonas wedding pics in it! Found this link, not loving the veil, but it seems like they had a great night!
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20333412,00.html



Dude, the cake was freaking HUGE.

Have you guys seen the pictures?


----------



## inlalaland

Ahh I must resist looking at the pictures!! I'm subscribed to People and want it to be a surprise, they usually come on Fridays but since Friday is New Years Day I might have to wait until Saturday.  -dies- xD I have seen the cover picture, a picture of them kissing with everyone surronding them, and one of them with their siblings on each side. SO cute! I'm dying to see the cake!! But I must wait! xD


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Ahh I must resist looking at the pictures!! I'm subscribed to People and want it to be a surprise, they usually come on Fridays but since Friday is New Years Day I might have to wait until Saturday.  -dies- xD I have seen the cover picture, a picture of them kissing with everyone surronding them, and one of them with their siblings on each side. SO cute! I'm dying to see the cake!! But I must wait! xD



Lol, I am buying it TONIGHT!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm going to the bookstore tonight so I'll read it then.


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> Ahh I must resist looking at the pictures!! I'm subscribed to People and want it to be a surprise, they usually come on Fridays but since Friday is New Years Day I might have to wait until Saturday.  -dies- xD I have seen the cover picture, a picture of them kissing with everyone surronding them, and one of them with their siblings on each side. SO cute! I'm dying to see the cake!! But I must wait! xD



For some reason, I can't find the magazine.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> For some reason, I can't find the magazine.



It just came out today... keep looking! I got mine at WalMart and paid 4 frickin dollars. Seriously People? Anyway, it was pretty good, but you all HAVE to look at the pic on the last page of the article at their Honeymoon pic... I think that he is wearing swim trunks but oh my goodness those things are short.. her cover up is longer!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> It just came out today... keep looking! I got mine at WalMart and paid 4 frickin dollars. Seriously People? Anyway, it was pretty good, but you all HAVE to look at the pic on the last page of the article at their Honeymoon pic... I think that he is wearing swim trunks but oh my goodness those things are short.. her cover up is longer!!!



I looked....*shudder*

Kevin, you're really hot, but PLEASE no.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I looked....*shudder*
> 
> Kevin, you're really hot, but PLEASE no.



I know!! It is truly frightening. Really not good.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> It just came out today... keep looking! I got mine at WalMart and paid 4 frickin dollars. Seriously People? Anyway, it was pretty good, but you all HAVE to look at the pic on the last page of the article at their Honeymoon pic... I think that he is wearing swim trunks but oh my goodness those things are short.. her cover up is longer!!!




Someone posted that pic on FFE. I believe my response was "MY EYES! MY SWEET YOUTHFUL EYES!"


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Someone posted that pic on FFE. I believe my response was "MY EYES! MY SWEET YOUTHFUL EYES!"



Lol. Why would he wear them, and why would she let him wear them?!?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Lol. Why would he wear them, and why would she let him wear them?!?


They were in Mexico. Maybe that's normal there?


Note to self:  Ban short bathing shorts for men along with Speedo's when I rule the world.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> They were in Mexico. Maybe that's normal there?
> 
> 
> Note to self:  Ban short bathing shorts for men along with Speedo's when I rule the world.



I will definitely vote "Yes" on that one!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> I will definitely vote "Yes" on that one!!



YES! One vote down, 6 Billion and 99 to go.


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh, and while trying to find a pic of the shorty shorts to show my friend, I found this one: 

http://gossipteen.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/kevin-jonas-and-danielle-deleasa-x-rated-photos.jpg

Very interesting!! (notice where his hand is)

And here is the one that is similar to the shorts that he was wearing.. but the ones in the magazine were tigher:

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media-cdn/jj1/headlines/2009/12/kevin-jonas-honeymoon-mexico.jpg


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Oh, and while trying to find a pic of the shorty shorts to show my friend, I found this one:
> 
> [*url]http://gossipteen.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/kevin-jonas-and-danielle-deleasa-x-rated-photos.jpg[/url]
> 
> Very interesting!! (notice where his hand is)*
> 
> And here is the one that is similar to the shorts that he was wearing.. but the ones in the magazine were tigher:
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media-cdn/jj1/headlines/2009/12/kevin-jonas-honeymoon-mexico.jpg



Yeah....

A moment where I wish people weren't taking photos.

Some things I don't need to see.


----------



## bans729

i think all three jonas brothers wear super short swim trunks....is it odd that i kind of like them? xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> i think all three jonas brothers wear super short swim trunks....is it odd that i kind of like them? xD



Um, yes Hannah, it is SUPER weird. And gross.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Um, yes Hannah, it is SUPER weird. And gross.



well we all have our quirks 

last night i had basically the best dream ever where nick jonas was my boyfriend and every week he would pick me up in his mustang and bring me to confirmation class. i didnt want to wake up xD


----------



## inlalaland

YES! It just came!! I don't have to wait until Saturday after all! Whooo! xD Now to go read it lol!


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> well we all have our quirks
> 
> last night i had basically the best dream ever where nick jonas was my boyfriend and every week he would pick me up in his mustang and bring me to confirmation class. i didnt want to wake up xD



I had a dream where me and Joe were walking along Main Street, and talking and flirting (xD) and somehow ended up at the entrance to Star Tours.
And get this, we were in Jedi costumes, fighting each other and laughing and all that stuff.

Wieeeeeerrd.


----------



## bans729

soo nick's video was really good 
i feel like his teeth were very visible in it...like you never really see his teeth but i saw them a lot in the video.....idk maybe im just weird haha


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> soo nick's video was really good
> i feel like his teeth were very visible in it...like you never really see his teeth but i saw them a lot in the video.....idk maybe im just weird haha



Just to let you know, my eye is twitching uncontrollably. My stupid Tivo decided not to tape it, so at 1:04, I suddenly remembered, and caught the last THREE seconds of it. I am so mad. UGH. Oh well, I guess I will catch it later. Stupid Tivo!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Just to let you know, my eye is twitching uncontrollably. My stupid Tivo decided not to tape it, so at 1:04, I suddenly remembered, and caught the last THREE seconds of it. I am so mad. UGH. Oh well, I guess I will catch it later. Stupid Tivo!!



oceanup posted a version that someone recorded off their tv hahaha. its not great but its better than nothing...?


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> oceanup posted a version that someone recorded off their tv hahaha. its not great but its better than nothing...?



Yeah. That is true! I may do that here in a minute.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> soo nick's video was really good
> i feel like his teeth were very visible in it...like you never really see his teeth but i saw them a lot in the video.....idk maybe im just weird haha



I loved the video!

Loved the people telling who they were on the inside.
I have a feeling that concept was Nick's idea.


----------



## disneychick2721

aw I liked the video a lot. 
It was really good.
I cant wait to see our little Nick next friday. ((


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> aw I liked the video a lot.
> It was really good.
> I cant wait to see our little Nick next friday. ((



Mine is in THREE days!! Makes me sick just thinking about it!


----------



## aquarhapsody

AH! I get to see Nick in 2 days. 

Hope I see DISers there, I know some of you are going on Monday.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> AH! I get to see Nick in 2 days.
> 
> Hope I see DISers there, I know some of you are going on Monday.



I am so nervous and excited! We should definitely meet up before the show!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Mine is in THREE days!! Makes me sick just thinking about it!


Totally off-topic but if you could have a tag what would it say?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I am so nervous and excited! We should definitely meet up before the show!



When are you getting there?

Me and my mom will probably get to Nashville 4 hours beforehand, and then get to the venue 2 hours before.

We have the whole thing planned out. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whoops, I thought I mutli-quoted,

The tag question is for all of y'all.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Whoops, I thought I mutli-quoted,
> 
> The tag question is for all of y'all.



IDK, I have always dreamed of one, lol. I would just be happy with anything! hehe. And, I am not sure. My Mom has to work that day, and I have no idea what time the doors open.. that depends on what time I have to be there, because I have to be there an hour earlier than that, so.. I have no idea!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Whoops, I thought I mutli-quoted,
> 
> The tag question is for all of y'all.



Okay, I have NO clue what a tag is.

I'm an idiot. -__-


----------



## I Am What I Am

There's a thread where you can request tags and request them for others. I said something JB related for you, is that ok?


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Okay, I have NO clue what a tag is.
> 
> I'm an idiot. -__-


Hahaha It's ok. A tag is the coloured/moving words beneath your username.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Hahaha It's ok. A tag is the coloured/moving words beneath your username.



Ohhh.

Well, if I were to have one, it would say 'Rice Moves'.

Because for some reason, I'm obsessed with those 2 words.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Ohhh.
> 
> Well, if I were to have one, it would say 'Rice Moves'.
> 
> Because for some reason, I'm obsessed with those 2 words.




I shall request it for you!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I shall request it for you!



Definitely something JB related. Thanks!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I shall request it for you!



Thank you.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Definitely something JB related. Thanks!!





aquarhapsody said:


> Thank you.




Y'all might have to go on the thread and say that you approve. I think that's what you are supposed to do.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Y'all might have to go on the thread and say that you approve. I think that's what you are supposed to do.



Okay.

So do I just say, "Yeah, I wanted this tag, thanks. "


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Okay.
> 
> So do I just say, "Yeah, I wanted this tag, thanks. "




Pretty much. You just have to quote me and say "I approve"


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Pretty much. You just have to quote me and say "I approve"



Okay.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bump


----------



## I Am What I Am

Completly off-topic, but Whitleigh, if you want the tag I suggest in the other thread, you have to say that you approve of it first.



Nick's first show was tonight!

Some girls snuck in his dressing room and ate his chips.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Completly off-topic, but Whitleigh, if you want the tag I suggest in the other thread, you have to say that you approve of it first.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick's first show was tonight!
> 
> *Some girls snuck in his dressing room and ate his chips.*



HAHAAHAHA omg
that completely sounds like something i would do xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> HAHAAHAHA omg
> that completely sounds like something i would do xD


I still can't believe all they did was eat his chips. They didn't even steal his underwear or ANYTHING.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I still can't believe all they did was eat his chips. They didn't even steal his underwear or ANYTHING.



LOL! That is amazing that is all they did!! Only like 1 more day!!!! I am so excited. 

And Jade, where is that thread? I don't even have an idea where to find it!


----------



## disneychick2721

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFPPksep8Cg&feature=channel

bahahaha. 
I've been watching vid's from Nick's show.
DOES ANYONE ELSE HEAR THE SOUTHERN ACCENT ? 
xD


----------



## disneychick2721

^I honestly dont know why I wrote that in caps...


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFPPksep8Cg&feature=channel
> 
> bahahaha.
> I've been watching vid's from Nick's show.
> DOES ANYONE ELSE HEAR THE SOUTHERN ACCENT ?
> xD



i hear it!!!! AND I LOVE IT!!!!!!!
theres nothin quite like a southern guy 
which is why i highly enjoy living in texas xD


----------



## bans729

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwkQ8IibftM

hahahaa
"something about his head, something about his bed, i dont what he's saying"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> LOL! That is amazing that is all they did!! Only like 1 more day!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> And Jade, where is that thread? I don't even have an idea where to find it!


Here it is:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2361303


You can also ask for tags for yourself.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwkQ8IibftM
> 
> hahahaa
> "something about his head, something about his bed, i dont what he's saying"





Oh my god, that's funny.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwkQ8IibftM
> 
> hahahaa
> "something about his head, something about his bed, i dont what he's saying"



hahaha I watched that before. xD
Nice going Nicholas.


Oh so I found JONAS tattoos in my room. 
Totes wearing a Nick one on Friday. 
haha.
xD


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> hahaha I watched that before. xD
> Nice going Nicholas.
> 
> 
> Oh so I found JONAS tattoos in my room.
> Totes wearing a Nick one on Friday.
> haha.
> xD



Haha, very nice Kara!

Jade, I cannot find your post ANYWHERE where you requested one for me. I'm hopeless. 

In other news, I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!! And nervous. I just know that I am going to be so nervous that I am not going to be able to remember a bit of it!! Hopefully I will though.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Haha, very nice Kara!
> 
> Jade, I cannot find your post ANYWHERE where you requested one for me. I'm hopeless.
> 
> In other news, I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!! And nervous. I just know that I am going to be so nervous that I am not going to be able to remember a bit of it!! Hopefully I will though.




If you can find the list that the Tag Fairy made a few pages back, you can quote it and bold mine saying you approve. You can also request a tag for yourself.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> If you can find the list that the Tag Fairy made a few pages back, you can quote it and bold mine saying you approve. You can also request a tag for yourself.



Finally found it, Thanks so much Jade!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Finally found it, Thanks so much Jade!!




You're welcome!


----------



## Whitleigh

It's today!!! I am so nervous. I can't even eat because every time I think about it, I feel like throwing up. I was in my bed this morning with my eyes closed, thinking about the concert tonight, and then I was like Oh Snap! I am meeting Nick Jonas tonight! 

Ah, so nervous. lol. When I am nervous I talk a lot, can you tell?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> It's today!!! I am so nervous. I can't even eat because every time I think about it, I feel like throwing up. I was in my bed this morning with my eyes closed, thinking about the concert tonight, and then I was like Oh Snap! I am meeting Nick Jonas tonight!
> 
> Ah, so nervous. lol. When I am nervous I talk a lot, can you tell?



AHHHH.

We're leaving for Nashville in a few minutes. it takes us about 2 hours to get there.

I couldn't sleep either. xD
I was so dang nervous.

Good luck with meeting him. 
I'd freak too.


----------



## Kool Kat

eeeekk! The concerts today! I am so excitied, I could barely sleep last night.


Just thought I should let you know, people on Team Jonas are saying you CAN take pics!

Oh, and I want every single detial of that meet and greet!  hehe


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> It's today!!! I am so nervous. I can't even eat because every time I think about it, I feel like throwing up. I was in my bed this morning with my eyes closed, thinking about the concert tonight, and then I was like Oh Snap! I am meeting Nick Jonas tonight!
> 
> Ah, so nervous. lol. When I am nervous I talk a lot, can you tell?



i think that when you meet him, you should mention this amazing girl you know named hannah, who lives in texas and could really use a date for prom


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> AHHHH.
> 
> We're leaving for Nashville in a few minutes. it takes us about 2 hours to get there.
> 
> I couldn't sleep either. xD
> I was so dang nervous.
> 
> Good luck with meeting him.
> I'd freak too.



Me either. I am not kidding when I say I feel like throwing up. I honestly feel like I am about to any minute. We are leaving in about an hour... I could not sleep much either. And now, I feel like my heart is a skipping record. Ahhhhhh!



Kool Kat said:


> eeeekk! The concerts today! I am so excitied, I could barely sleep last night.
> 
> 
> Just thought I should let you know, people on Team Jonas are saying you CAN take pics!
> 
> Oh, and I want every single detial of that meet and greet!  hehe



Woohoo, pictures. And if I can even remember any bit of the meet and greet, I will most definitely tell you!! 



bans729 said:


> i think that when you meet him, you should mention this amazing girl you know named hannah, who lives in texas and could really use a date for prom



Of course I will! How far does he live from you again? I am sure he won't turn you down! lol


----------



## inlalaland

Wow three of you at the Nashville show? HAVE FUN!! I AM SOO JEALOUS! xD
Seriously, I've been watching videos and I'm like dying. I'm so sad he's not coming near here. =( Actually the closest is probably the Nashville show. =/ 

BUT ANYWAY! Whitleigh I can't believe you're meeting him TONIGHT!! That's amazing!! Hm didn't we used to have a rule that the first person to have a M&G should mention the KevinMobile and see what happens?  Nah I'm just kidding!! xD But you all definitely have to tell us how it goes!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Me either. I am not kidding when I say I feel like throwing up. I honestly feel like I am about to any minute. We are leaving in about an hour... I could not sleep much either. And now, I feel like my heart is a skipping record. Ahhhhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, pictures. And if I can even remember any bit of the meet and greet, I will most definitely tell you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will! How far does he live from you again? I am sure he won't turn you down! lol



haha my grandma has actually tried to find a way for him to come to prom. i was like "mawmaw...stop. its not gonna happen" xD
5 hour drive or 1 hour flight...perfectly managable  xD


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> It's today!!! I am so nervous. I can't even eat because every time I think about it, I feel like throwing up. I was in my bed this morning with my eyes closed, thinking about the concert tonight, and then I was like Oh Snap! I am meeting Nick Jonas tonight!
> 
> Ah, so nervous. lol. When I am nervous I talk a lot, can you tell?



!!!
Ah exciting.
If you read this before the concert and you remember it'd be just swell if you mentioned your best pal Kara from NY whos seeing him Friday.
(;


----------



## Mandy91

I hope everyone at the Nashville show is having fun!  Or had fun if the concert is done! xD
I was seriously thinking about having my grandmother fly me there for that show because she lives not too far from there in TN. But flights there from here are so expensive. 
It was so convincing when I saw a floor row F for $25 but I knew it wasn't possible.  
I think I've just about thought of every possible scenario to get to one of his shows. xD



Whitleigh said:


> It's today!!! I am so nervous. I can't even eat because every time I think about it, I feel like throwing up. I was in my bed this morning with my eyes closed, thinking about the concert tonight, and then I was like Oh Snap! I am meeting Nick Jonas tonight!
> 
> Ah, so nervous. lol. When I am nervous I talk a lot, can you tell?



Whitleigh!
I'm so excited for you!
You should've definitely met him by now so I hope it went well! Tell us all the details!
And show us the picture! xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

HEY!! I just got back from the show!
IT WAS AMAZING!


I'll post pictures later....


----------



## Whitleigh

Ok, so I started out outside the doors to pick up my Meet and Greet pass. It was freezing, and there were a TON of people. So, I asked this girl, are you in line to get your M&G? She said, yes! So I started talking to her, and it turns out that she was my friend on Team Jonas, and that her seat was two seats down from mine. So we talked, and agreed to stand in line together. So, we got our passes, which were in a white envelope. It had the cutest little invitation in there to tell us where and what time to meet. And, it had a bracelet that looked like the American Flag. So, we went to sit in Panera, which was close, so that we could get warm. I lost my black bracelet that I LOVE somewhere and that is when I realized it.. I was so sad! Anyway, we headed over, and went in the side door. We walked up the stairs and there was of course a line. We were supposed to start at 6. Six rolled around and went, and the security guard said that he was running late, and it would be 6:30. Oh, and while I was waiting to get my envelope, I saw him walk in! lol. So, we waited, and waited and waited. Then Diane Birch started singing, and they finally opened the doors to let us in. I was at the end of the line, and this girl from Team Jonas (before they opened the door) came up and asked everyone if they wanted to trade their M&G for her AA seat... which is Front Row. So, this girl beside me, who looked maybe 16 or 17, had her mom and Grandma with her. They ALL had bracelets, which is uncommon, you only really get one "chaperone" if you are under 13, and she did not look 13 at all. So, she was debating it, and I said, that would be an awesome opportunity! You could give her like your Mom's pass or something, and you could still meet him. Turns out, they were super snooty and rude people! She was like, "Yeah, but he gave us our passes because we are us, he would be disappointed if he did not get to talk to us." I just said, Oh, and turned around. I tried to make small talk with them again, but they were so rude! So, anyway, the security guy said to me that I would be a part of the last group so that he could know where the end was. I said ok. So the line started to move, and the girl said, very rudely of course, "We are last.. we have to be." By that time, I was super annoyed with her attitude, so I said, "That's fine, but he told me that I am part of the last of the line. Once these people move, I will gladly go in front of you." So, we waited a little bit longer in line, in this super narrow hallway. Mike was there, but not Big Rob. So, we stepped inside the room, and I gave him a picture that I drew him of the Ryman. I had put it in a frame so that it would be all ready to go. He told me that it was really cool and that it was very creative. He hugged me, then we took our picture.






 My aunt asked me if he smelled good, and I said that I don't even think that I was breathing.. I was just trying not to throw up on him! So, I got my stuff together, and he handed my pic to some guys. I have no idea who they were, because I cannot even remember really looking at them! Oh, and ohhhh my goodness, he is sooooo cute in person. Like, impossibly beautiful! So anyway, he handed them the pic (Papa Jonas was there too) and as I was walking out, I swore I heard him say, we should put this on the piano, it is really cool! I thought to myself.. you are delirious! Stop making up stuff in your head!! So, I walked out in a complete daze and went to my seat. The girl, Jenny, was already there.. we had gotten split up in the line. So, Diane was still playing. We talked a little... she had had a big huge conversation with him, and I had not even gotten to tell him my name! So then, this woman turns around and says... I cannot hear!! (to Jenny). So we were like.. whatever. We saved our talking for when Diane went off, and Nick came on. Diane sounded great, and she is so cute! She took a pic of the crowd with her polaroid camera. So, then we had a big break in between. Jenny and I talked, and then Nick finally came on. 






That is with no zoom. 

He sounded GREAT, and did little dances around the stage while he was playing guitar. It was so cute! Then, like 15 or 20 minutes into the show, I just glanced around the stage, and saw the piano. Then I say MY PICTURE on his piano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 






It sat there the ENTIRE show!!!!! I could not believe it. Jenny and I both flipped out. He never said anything about it, but oh my goodness, I was so excited! So, he sang some of his songs, he sang Sign, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Your's. He sang Before the Storm... which I was sure Miley would come out for, she was there supposedly (A well as their violinist, Kev and Danielle, and Joe. Oh, and Jordan Pruitt.) She never did though. And he sang Inseperable, Tonight, and A Little Bit Longer. I may be forgetting one. Oh, he also sang Use Somebody and a LITTLE bit of Fireflies, because he FORGOT the words again. hehe. He forgot some of them, so he just let us sing it (it was a short part). So then he continued to the part about the fox trot above my head, a sock hop beneath my bed (or whatever, I cannot really remember either. lol) So, he said a fox trot... ah, I might remember them someday. lol, Then he went into Use Somebody. So, at the end, he threw out a bunch of guitar picks. One came really close to me, but I have no idea where it ended up going. All in all, it was a FANTASTIC time! I loved it. Oh, and he said that he is going to make January 4th at the Ryman a tradition!!!! (They came last year on that date too). He sounded really good, hit some REALLY high notes, and it was just great! hehe. Oh, and sorry my pics are so bad, my camera does not do well at all on zoom. Oh, and I had a clear shot the entire time, and he looked that way most of the time. It was great! lol, I keep saying that, but it really was!

More pics!






That was the encore.. he took his shirt off.. the grey one. And just had this one on. 






There he is with my picture!!






The Band. The drummer had this HUGE sucker in his mouth while he played.. it was so  funny! And yes, he is wearing what seems to be felt overalls....






I finally figured out my cam by the end to get some decent pics. 
















Close up after the show. Girls were crazy.. they ripped up the song list off of the floor and everything. It was nuts. 




























And that is all. <3


----------



## I Am What I Am

GAH!!

I'm so jealous!

I wish Nick was coming to FL..


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> GAH!!
> 
> I'm so jealous!
> 
> I wish Nick was coming to FL..



Hey did you get your tags?!?!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Hey did you get your tags?!?!




Yep! I loves them. 

You should get yours soon. Tons of people haven't gotten theirs yet.


----------



## disneychick2721

Oh my gosh Whitleigh thats AMAZING!
You're picture with him is so adorable! 
He's actually sincerely smiling! 
When you look at pictures of him with fans they always look like hes smiling cause he has to but this smile looks real. haha. 
Aw thats awesome about your picture on the piano! 

Ah cant wait to see him Friday! ((


----------



## inlalaland

WHITLEIGH!! That is sooo awesome!!
Your picture with him is sooo adorable!! xD
But eww snooty people, they just suck the fun out of everything. xD
And that is SO cool about your picture on the piano!  
I'm soo glad you had fun!! 
I was thinking about you all last night, I was like "I wonder what Whitleigh's doing right now...", "Whitleigh's probably meeting Nick right now!", etc. etc. xDD


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> Oh my gosh Whitleigh thats AMAZING!
> You're picture with him is so adorable!
> He's actually sincerely smiling!
> When you look at pictures of him with fans they always look like hes smiling cause he has to but this smile looks real. haha.
> Aw thats awesome about your picture on the piano!
> 
> Ah cant wait to see him Friday! ((



You think so? I was looking at all of the other pics, and I just don't know. In all of the other ones, the girls are standing SUPER close to him. I don't know if they did that, or if he did, so it makes me sad there is a gap between us. lol. And in Jenny's pic, he is smiling like a real smile, she had told him that she was into politics too, and that he was either gonna have to be her running mate or lose. hehe. And then in the pic before hers, he smiled showing his teeth!  And I am also sad that they cut off the top of his head. But, I am still so excited that I got to meet him.. I still can't believe it!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> WHITLEIGH!! That is sooo awesome!!
> Your picture with him is sooo adorable!! xD
> But eww snooty people, they just suck the fun out of everything. xD
> And that is SO cool about your picture on the piano!
> I'm soo glad you had fun!!
> I was thinking about you all last night, I was like "I wonder what Whitleigh's doing right now...", "Whitleigh's probably meeting Nick right now!", etc. etc. xDD



Lol. It was so much fun. I literally almost fell into the pew when I saw my pic up there.. I still cannot believe that he put it up there!! I found a better pic that someone else took too: 






ETA: He played Black Keys too, that is the one I forgot.


----------



## bans729

o my gosh whitleigh you are sooooo lucky!!!! Sounds like u had a really awesome time!!! Hopefully he does make the ryman a tradition bc i know for a fact that my mom is willing to fly me up there  haha. And that is so awesome that he put ur pic on the piano!!! I have no artistic ability whatsoever so thats really cool haha. And people r looking at me like a freak bc i am currently sitting in the back of my parked car creepishly smiling at my phone haha.


----------



## Kool Kat

WHITLEIGH! Sound like you had an amazing time! I love the pic of you and Nick!! I'm jealus!


So heres my little concert recap hehe

Fist off, Nick was amazing, as usal. and I have to say that was one of the best nights of my life. I had so much fun. AND NICKS DAD WAS RIGHT BEHIND ME SO I GOT A PIC WITH HIM!! haha i made me so happy! I keept telling myself "you just got a pic with someone who lives with nick OMJ" hahahaha. Then the opening act girl stood behind me to (i have to clue how to spell her name lol) My friend and me where just like "whats with all the famous people satnding behind us?" Then the trumpet player from the opening act came close to where my mom was and my mom told him that i play the trumpet too( i play the trumpet in band at my school lol) so he came over to where i was sitting and gave me an autograph! hehe Then i asked him if he could take me backstage and he said no. boo hoo.  lol Then Micheal W. Smith was super close to where I was sitting, but my mom would't let me get a pic with him cuz he was talking to his family. grr. so ya, I was surronded by famous people hehe. Oh and nick tried tosing fireflyies. hehe. He still didnt have to words memorized, but it ok, we still love him! hehe. I took over 800 pics! hehe. and my seats were AMAZING!! i was so scared that they wouldn't be all that great but they were AMAZING! hehe Nice clear view of Nick!  all in all AMAZING NIGHT


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Lol. It was so much fun. I literally almost fell into the pew when I saw my pic up there.. I still cannot believe that he put it up there!! I found a better pic that someone else took too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: He played Black Keys too, that is the one I forgot.



is that the picture you gave him? in the silver frame?


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> o my gosh whitleigh you are sooooo lucky!!!! Sounds like u had a really awesome time!!! Hopefully he does make the ryman a tradition bc i know for a fact that my mom is willing to fly me up there  haha. And that is so awesome that he put ur pic on the piano!!! I have no artistic ability whatsoever so thats really cool haha. And people r looking at me like a freak bc i am currently sitting in the back of my parked car creepishly smiling at my phone haha.



LOL Hannah! Why don't you sit in the drivers seat of your car silly? You should totally fly up here, I would LOVE that! Another member to add to the awesome new tradition!



Kool Kat said:


> WHITLEIGH! Sound like you had an amazing time! I love the pic of you and Nick!! I'm jealus!
> 
> 
> So heres my little concert recap hehe
> 
> Fist off, Nick was amazing, as usal. and I have to say that was one of the best nights of my life. I had so much fun. AND NICKS DAD WAS RIGHT BEHIND ME SO I GOT A PIC WITH HIM!! haha i made me so happy! I keept telling myself "you just got a pic with someone who lives with nick OMJ" hahahaha. Then the opening act girl stood behind me to (i have to clue how to spell her name lol) My friend and me where just like "whats with all the famous people satnding behind us?" Then the trumpet player from the opening act came close to where my mom was and my mom told him that i play the trumpet too( i play the trumpet in band at my school lol) so he came over to where i was sitting and gave me an autograph! hehe Then i asked him if he could take me backstage and he said no. boo hoo.  lol Then Micheal W. Smith was super close to where I was sitting, but my mom would't let me get a pic with him cuz he was talking to his family. grr. so ya, I was surronded by famous people hehe. Oh and nick tried tosing fireflyies. hehe. He still didnt have to words memorized, but it ok, we still love him! hehe. I took over 800 pics! hehe. and my seats were AMAZING!! i was so scared that they wouldn't be all that great but they were AMAZING! hehe Nice clear view of Nick!  all in all AMAZING NIGHT



Sounds like you had a great time too! Her name was Diane Birch. I thought that she did an awesome job! Did you see Kev and Danielle? They were supposedly somewhere up there in the balcony! My sister (who is 15) saw Papa Jonas too. She said she waved at him, and he smiled at her. She said, See.. I am already accepted into the family! I thought that was super strange because she has NEVER expressed any interest in JB. She came with my cousin, who is 7, so that she would not have to sit by herself. So, later she said, He is much cuter in person, I said I know!! She said, I think I'm in love!! Lol, that cracked me up.. she is Sooooo not like that.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> is that the picture you gave him? in the silver frame?



Yep!! I still can't believe it!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> LOL Hannah! Why don't you sit in the drivers seat of your car silly? You should totally fly up here, I would LOVE that! Another member to add to the awesome new tradition!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time too! Her name was Diane Birch. I thought that she did an awesome job! Did you see Kev and Danielle? They were supposedly somewhere up there in the balcony! My sister (who is 15) saw Papa Jonas too. She said she waved at him, and he smiled at her. She said, See.. I am already accepted into the family! I thought that was super strange because she has NEVER expressed any interest in JB. She came with my cousin, who is 7, so that she would not have to sit by herself. So, later she said, He is much cuter in person, I said I know!! She said, I think I'm in love!! Lol, that cracked me up.. she is Sooooo not like that.



Ha yes i did have a great time! I did not see kev and danielle. Trust me, if they were in the bal everyone would have ran over there to see him. And i looked around the whole bal and didn't see anyone other then the viloenist, Micheal W. Smith. And the only guys i saw was this group of guys that was friends with the trumpet player from the opening act! haha So, i highly doubt he was in the bal. But he could have verry well been backstage. Ha if he was in the bal and i didnt notice i am going to be EXTREMLY mad at myself lol. but like i said, i dont think he was. lol thats funnny about your cousin. Where was pappa jonas when your sister saw him? i wonder if her seats were close to mine.. lol


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Yep!! I still can't believe it!



OMG! THAT IS THE COOLEST THING EVER! YOU ARE SO LUCKY!! .. You know nick is gonna keep that pic forever and hes gonna think of you every time he sees it!  




.... im still waiting for my meet and greet day to come haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, so I started out outside the doors to pick up my Meet and Greet pass. It was freezing, and there were a TON of people. So, I asked this girl, are you in line to get your M&G? She said, yes! So I started talking to her, and it turns out that she was my friend on Team Jonas, and that her seat was two seats down from mine. So we talked, and agreed to stand in line together. So, we got our passes, which were in a white envelope. It had the cutest little invitation in there to tell us where and what time to meet. And, it had a bracelet that looked like the American Flag. So, we went to sit in Panera, which was close, so that we could get warm. I lost my black bracelet that I LOVE somewhere and that is when I realized it.. I was so sad! Anyway, we headed over, and went in the side door. We walked up the stairs and there was of course a line. We were supposed to start at 6. Six rolled around and went, and the security guard said that he was running late, and it would be 6:30. Oh, and while I was waiting to get my envelope, I saw him walk in! lol. So, we waited, and waited and waited. Then Diane Birch started singing, and they finally opened the doors to let us in. I was at the end of the line, and this girl from Team Jonas (before they opened the door) came up and asked everyone if they wanted to trade their M&G for her AA seat... which is Front Row. So, this girl beside me, who looked maybe 16 or 17, had her mom and Grandma with her. They ALL had bracelets, which is uncommon, you only really get one "chaperone" if you are under 13, and she did not look 13 at all. So, she was debating it, and I said, that would be an awesome opportunity! You could give her like your Mom's pass or something, and you could still meet him. Turns out, they were super snooty and rude people! She was like, "Yeah, but he gave us our passes because we are us, he would be disappointed if he did not get to talk to us." I just said, Oh, and turned around. I tried to make small talk with them again, but they were so rude! So, anyway, the security guy said to me that I would be a part of the last group so that he could know where the end was. I said ok. So the line started to move, and the girl said, very rudely of course, "We are last.. we have to be." By that time, I was super annoyed with her attitude, so I said, "That's fine, but he told me that I am part of the last of the line. Once these people move, I will gladly go in front of you." So, we waited a little bit longer in line, in this super narrow hallway. Mike was there, but not Big Rob. So, we stepped inside the room, and I gave him a picture that I drew him of the Ryman. I had put it in a frame so that it would be all ready to go. He told me that it was really cool and that it was very creative. He hugged me, then we took our picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt asked me if he smelled good, and I said that I don't even think that I was breathing.. I was just trying not to throw up on him! So, I got my stuff together, and he handed my pic to some guys. I have no idea who they were, because I cannot even remember really looking at them! Oh, and ohhhh my goodness, he is sooooo cute in person. Like, impossibly beautiful! So anyway, he handed them the pic (Papa Jonas was there too) and as I was walking out, I swore I heard him say, we should put this on the piano, it is really cool! I thought to myself.. you are delirious! Stop making up stuff in your head!! So, I walked out in a complete daze and went to my seat. The girl, Jenny, was already there.. we had gotten split up in the line. So, Diane was still playing. We talked a little... she had had a big huge conversation with him, and I had not even gotten to tell him my name! So then, this woman turns around and says... I cannot hear!! (to Jenny). So we were like.. whatever. We saved our talking for when Diane went off, and Nick came on. Diane sounded great, and she is so cute! She took a pic of the crowd with her polaroid camera. So, then we had a big break in between. Jenny and I talked, and then Nick finally came on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is with no zoom.
> 
> He sounded GREAT, and did little dances around the stage while he was playing guitar. It was so cute! Then, like 15 or 20 minutes into the show, I just glanced around the stage, and saw the piano. Then I say MY PICTURE on his piano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sat there the ENTIRE show!!!!! I could not believe it. Jenny and I both flipped out. He never said anything about it, but oh my goodness, I was so excited! So, he sang some of his songs, he sang Sign, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Your's. He sang Before the Storm... which I was sure Miley would come out for, she was there supposedly (A well as their violinist, Kev and Danielle, and Joe. Oh, and Jordan Pruitt.) She never did though. And he sang Inseperable, Tonight, and A Little Bit Longer. I may be forgetting one. Oh, he also sang Use Somebody and a LITTLE bit of Fireflies, because he FORGOT the words again. hehe. He forgot some of them, so he just let us sing it (it was a short part). So then he continued to the part about the fox trot above my head, a sock hop beneath my bed (or whatever, I cannot really remember either. lol) So, he said a fox trot... ah, I might remember them someday. lol, Then he went into Use Somebody. So, at the end, he threw out a bunch of guitar picks. One came really close to me, but I have no idea where it ended up going. All in all, it was a FANTASTIC time! I loved it. Oh, and he said that he is going to make January 4th at the Ryman a tradition!!!! (They came last year on that date too). He sounded really good, hit some REALLY high notes, and it was just great! hehe. Oh, and sorry my pics are so bad, my camera does not do well at all on zoom. Oh, and I had a clear shot the entire time, and he looked that way most of the time. It was great! lol, I keep saying that, but it really was!
> 
> More pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the encore.. he took his shirt off.. the grey one. And just had this one on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is with my picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band. The drummer had this HUGE sucker in his mouth while he played.. it was so  funny! And yes, he is wearing what seems to be felt overalls....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally figured out my cam by the end to get some decent pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up after the show. Girls were crazy.. they ripped up the song list off of the floor and everything. It was nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all. <3



Man, you got waaaay more pictures than me.

I got,like, 4. xD

And about 6 videos.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> Ha yes i did have a great time! I did not see kev and danielle. Trust me, if they were in the bal everyone would have ran over there to see him. And i looked around the whole bal and didn't see anyone other then the viloenist, Micheal W. Smith. And the only guys i saw was this group of guys that was friends with the trumpet player from the opening act! haha So, i highly doubt he was in the bal. But he could have verry well been backstage. Ha if he was in the bal and i didnt notice i am going to be EXTREMLY mad at myself lol. but like i said, i dont think he was. lol thats funnny about your cousin. Where was pappa jonas when your sister saw him? i wonder if her seats were close to mine.. lol



My sister said that the girls beside her said that they were in the sound booth.. IDK. Miley was somewhere too. 



Kool Kat said:


> OMG! THAT IS THE COOLEST THING EVER! YOU ARE SO LUCKY!! .. You know nick is gonna keep that pic forever and hes gonna think of you every time he sees it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... im still waiting for my meet and greet day to come haha



I hope he does!! 



aquarhapsody said:


> Man, you got waaaay more pictures than me.
> 
> I got,like, 4. xD
> 
> And about 6 videos.



These were just the only ones that turned out semi-well. Trust me, I attempted many more. I only got two videos.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> LOL Hannah! Why don't you sit in the drivers seat of your car silly? You should totally fly up here, I would LOVE that! Another member to add to the awesome new tradition!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time too! Her name was Diane Birch. I thought that she did an awesome job! Did you see Kev and Danielle? They were supposedly somewhere up there in the balcony! My sister (who is 15) saw Papa Jonas too. She said she waved at him, and he smiled at her. She said, See.. I am already accepted into the family! I thought that was super strange because she has NEVER expressed any interest in JB. She came with my cousin, who is 7, so that she would not have to sit by herself. So, later she said, He is much cuter in person, I said I know!! She said, I think I'm in love!! Lol, that cracked me up.. she is Sooooo not like that.



haha i had to cheer today and the game was at 5:30 but it takes me 30 minutes to get home and then 30 to get back so i wasnt gonna go home for an hour so i just sat in my car eating mcdonalds and doing homework xD and i chose the back because the middle and back seats were down and it was much more spacious xD
ha i told my mom about nick wanting to make it a tradition and she was like 'oh lord...' xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha i had to cheer today and the game was at 5:30 but it takes me 30 minutes to get home and then 30 to get back so i wasnt gonna go home for an hour so i just sat in my car eating mcdonalds and doing homework xD and i chose the back because the middle and back seats were down and it was much more spacious xD
> ha i told my mom about nick wanting to make it a tradition and she was like 'oh lord...' xD



Aha, I see! That makes much more sense. I think I would do that too!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> These were just the only ones that turned out semi-well. Trust me, I attempted many more. I only got two videos.



Here are the pictures I _did_ take.





Me and my mom before the show. 





Our view of the stage.










 My mother didn't catch him looking our direction.





















Those are my only pics.

I have a few more short, bad quality videos that I will probably post either on YouTube or Vimeo.


----------



## Whitleigh

Ok, so I don't know if I ever knew your real name or not, but I have forgotten it.  But your pics were good, especially your last one.. don't you just LOVE those white tees?!?!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, so I don't know if I ever knew your real name or not, but I have forgotten it.  But your pics were good, especially your last one.. don't you just LOVE those white tees?!?!



Thanks. 
And my name's Lindsey.

And yes, the white tees are amazing.

He's overall amazing.

Did you see his little jump near the end of the show? *died*


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Thanks.
> And my name's Lindsey.
> 
> And yes, the white tees are amazing.
> 
> He's overall amazing.
> 
> Did you see his little jump near the end of the show? *died*



Ah, it is nice to know your name now Lindsey! 

And yes, I did see his jump.. I LOVED it. So cute.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ah, it is nice to know your name now Lindsey!
> 
> And yes, I did see his jump.. I LOVED it. So cute.



I always tell people to call me Lindo, I don't think I've ever said it outside of the DisBoards.

He has been so energetic so far on the tour! I heard tons of parents talking about how talented he is.


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh I love your picture with Nick, it's SO cute! 
That's amazing that he actually used your drawing in the show! Just think, years from now when people look at pictures from that show they'll see your picture, it'll be a part of history! And how cool would that be if everytime he came back to the Ryman he had your picture!
How lucky, if he makes January 4th at the Ryman a tradition then you know exactly when he's coming back every year. 

Love all the pictures everyone's posted!
And I'm glad you all had fun at the show!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> My sister said that the girls beside her said that they were in the sound booth.. IDK. Miley was somewhere too.



Where was the sound booth? lol crap You mean Miley was there and i didn't see her? boo hoo.


----------



## bans729

my grandma bought me jonas brothers sheets
they arent on the actual sheets but they are on the pillow cases
they are awesome.
xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> Whitleigh I love your picture with Nick, it's SO cute!
> That's amazing that he actually used your drawing in the show! Just think, years from now when people look at pictures from that show they'll see your picture, it'll be a part of history! And how cool would that be if everytime he came back to the Ryman he had your picture!
> How lucky, if he makes January 4th at the Ryman a tradition then you know exactly when he's coming back every year.
> 
> Love all the pictures everyone's posted!
> And I'm glad you all had fun at the show!



I would probably pee my pants if that happened! lol



Kool Kat said:


> Where was the sound booth? lol crap You mean Miley was there and i didn't see her? boo hoo.



In the balcony area... the left side I believe.. like if you are near the stage looking up at it. 



bans729 said:


> my grandma bought me jonas brothers sheets
> they arent on the actual sheets but they are on the pillow cases
> they are awesome.
> xD



You are sleeping with the Jo Bros?


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> I would probably pee my pants if that happened! lol
> 
> 
> 
> In the balcony area... the left side I believe.. like if you are near the stage looking up at it.



oh. i dont really know but is the sound booth like were all the soundbord thingys ans the computers are? cuz i was in front of a bunch of computers and sound bord things, and there was no miley behind me.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> oh. i dont really know but is the sound booth like were all the soundbord thingys ans the computers are? cuz i was in front of a bunch of computers and sound bord things, and there was no miley behind me.



IDK, I just briefly looked up there. But, they said that Miley went through a door on the right side of the balcony. The opposite side of the Sound booth.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> I would probably pee my pants if that happened! lol
> 
> 
> 
> In the balcony area... the left side I believe.. like if you are near the stage looking up at it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are sleeping with the Jo Bros?



whitleigh get your mind out of the gutter!! 



Whitleigh said:


> IDK, I just briefly looked up there. But, they said that Miley went through a door on the right side of the balcony. The opposite side of the Sound booth.



i thought miley is in australia..? or maybe she is back. haha idk


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> whitleigh get your mind out of the gutter!!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought miley is in australia..? or maybe she is back. haha idk



hehe. Just had to do it. 

I have no idea... rumors of course. I am just going by what I heard. I of course saw none of those people personally. What was she doing in Australia?


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> You are sleeping with the Jo Bros?



I admit, I also am...









I have a JONAS fleece blanket!


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> I admit, I also am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a JONAS fleece blanket!



hey, hop off my men!!! xD


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> IDK, I just briefly looked up there. But, they said that Miley went through a door on the right side of the balcony. The opposite side of the Sound booth.



 


u never know though, somone could have just made it up so people would freak and start rumers that their together again. lol but idk she could have been there but if she was i wish i saw her, i kinda like miley, i mean i like her music but i dont like "her" if that makes since, she seems kinda like a rebel. lol


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> u never know though, somone could have just made it up so people would freak and start rumers that their together again. lol but idk she could have been there but if she was i wish i saw her, i kinda like miley, i mean i like her music but i dont like "her" if that makes since, she seems kinda like a rebel. lol



I understand what you mean. I am pretty sure that the lady beside me said that she saw her go through that door. 

And, MANDY! Naughty girl! lol. I can honestly say that I am not. I am just sleeping with the Twilight cast. lol, I read the book right before I go to bed, so it is always on the bed beside me. Jealous?


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> hey, hop off my men!!! xD



Well I found them at Target, if they were yours you shouldn't have left them there! xD



Whitleigh said:


> I understand what you mean. I am pretty sure that the lady beside me said that she saw her go through that door.
> 
> And, MANDY! Naughty girl! lol. I can honestly say that I am not. I am just sleeping with the Twilight cast. lol, I read the book right before I go to bed, so it is always on the bed beside me. Jealous?




We're so bad. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

I sleep with Harry Potter. I always have the books near me.


Be jealous.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I sleep with Harry Potter. I always have the books near me.
> 
> 
> Be jealous.



Eh, I never got into HP. But, werewolves and vampires are definitely something to be jealous of. 

Mandy, we are bad. 

ETA: You guys should pre-order your CD off Team Jonas right now. I am pretty sure that I saw a sign at the concert that they were charging $20.. but on jonasbrothersmerch.com (I think that is the site) you only pay $13.99 (which will be about the amount it will be at Target, WalMart, etc) and you get a free bumper sticker, and you get it on or before 2.2.2010. But wait, do you think they charge you the $7 shipping fee? Bc then it is not such a great deal.  I didn't think of that one.

ETA Again: Shipping would be $4.50... might be worth it to get it a day early!! Which is what happened last time right? I am pretty sure that it is guaranteed to arrived by or on 2.2.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Eh, I never got into HP. But, werewolves and vampires are definitely something to be jealous of.
> 
> Mandy, we are bad.
> 
> ETA: You guys should pre-order your CD off Team Jonas right now. I am pretty sure that I saw a sign at the concert that they were charging $20.. but on jonasbrothersmerch.com (I think that is the site) you only pay $13.99 (which will be about the amount it will be at Target, WalMart, etc) and you get a free bumper sticker, and you get it on or before 2.2.2010. But wait, do you think they charge you the $7 shipping fee? Bc then it is not such a great deal.  I didn't think of that one.
> 
> ETA Again: Shipping would be $4.50... might be worth it to get it a day early!! Which is what happened last time right? I am pretty sure that it is guaranteed to arrived by or on 2.2.




Eh, werewolves and vampires are SO 2009. Wizards are where it's at.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I'll add into the whole "sleeping with Jonas/what I have on my bed" thing.

I have a Joe Jonas pillow. ;D


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Eh, I never got into HP. But, werewolves and vampires are definitely something to be jealous of.
> 
> Mandy, we are bad.
> 
> ETA: You guys should pre-order your CD off Team Jonas right now. I am pretty sure that I saw a sign at the concert that they were charging $20.. but on jonasbrothersmerch.com (I think that is the site) you only pay $13.99 (which will be about the amount it will be at Target, WalMart, etc) and you get a free bumper sticker, and you get it on or before 2.2.2010. But wait, do you think they charge you the $7 shipping fee? Bc then it is not such a great deal.  I didn't think of that one.
> 
> ETA Again: Shipping would be $4.50... might be worth it to get it a day early!! Which is what happened last time right? I am pretty sure that it is guaranteed to arrived by or on 2.2.



As soon as I get my debit card I want to order it! It's the first thing I want to do!
I put it in my cart and went to check out, but there's no fanclub discount being applied like usual. Do things that are already considered discounted not get included in the fanclub discount I wonder?
And yeah when I pre-ordered Lines, Vines and Trying Times I got it a day early.



aquarhapsody said:


> I'll add into the whole "sleeping with Jonas/what I have on my bed" thing.
> 
> I have a Joe Jonas pillow. ;D



Those boys sure do get around. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> As soon as I get my debit card I want to order it! It's the first thing I want to do!
> I put it in my cart and went to check out, but there's no fanclub discount being applied like usual. Do things that are already considered discounted not get included in the fanclub discount I wonder?
> And yeah when I pre-ordered Lines, Vines and Trying Times I got it a day early.
> 
> 
> 
> Those boys sure do get around. xD



Lol! Yeah it is already considered discounted to $13.99 so no 10 discount! I am thinking that I am going to order the NJ&TA Tee with the red sleeves, too. I did not get one at the concert and am kind of bummed. I think I like that one. I want one with sleeves... I hardly ever wear my others.


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Lol! Yeah it is already considered discounted to $13.99 so no 10 discount! I am thinking that I am going to order the NJ&TA Tee with the red sleeves, too. I did not get one at the concert and am kind of bummed. I think I like that one. I want one with sleeves... I hardly ever wear my others.



Oh darn. I would've loved a discount on top of the discount. xD
I think you should get that shirt! It's cute!
I really want to get a shirt but I kind of feel wrong because I won't be able to go to one of the shows. :/
So I kind of feel like by getting a shirt I'll be lying. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> Oh darn. I would've loved a discount on top of the discount. xD
> I think you should get that shirt! It's cute!
> I really want to get a shirt but I kind of feel wrong because I won't be able to go to one of the shows. :/
> So I kind of feel like by getting a shirt I'll be lying. xD



You could get the white V-Neck that has just his logo on there.. no Tour Dates. You still like him, and support him, and will be getting his cd.. so you aren't lying! $30 just seems like so much to me. I want to wait until they go on sale, but I am afraid I won't know it, and then they will run out of my size. And yeah, I was like.. Yes!! A discount on the already on sale CD, plus I get it early!! Then, I was disappointed.  It's still an ok deal though.


----------



## Kool Kat

Just thought I'd let you know. On Nick's twitter he said that if you put this code in: NICKJOTW  You'll get $2 off the cd. 

again the code is: NICKJOTW


hope this helps!


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> I sleep with Harry Potter. I always have the books near me.
> 
> 
> Be jealous.





Whitleigh said:


> Eh, I never got into HP. But, werewolves and vampires are definitely something to be jealous of.
> 
> Mandy, we are bad.
> 
> ETA: You guys should pre-order your CD off Team Jonas right now. I am pretty sure that I saw a sign at the concert that they were charging $20.. but on jonasbrothersmerch.com (I think that is the site) you only pay $13.99 (which will be about the amount it will be at Target, WalMart, etc) and you get a free bumper sticker, and you get it on or before 2.2.2010. But wait, do you think they charge you the $7 shipping fee? Bc then it is not such a great deal.  I didn't think of that one.
> 
> ETA Again: Shipping would be $4.50... might be worth it to get it a day early!! Which is what happened last time right? I am pretty sure that it is guaranteed to arrived by or on 2.2.



hm, i prefer REAL people xD

im actually considering pre ordering the cd...i never have before haha. i usually end up buying it on itunes before i ever go to the store to get it lol. but i really want that bumper sticker...xD

and i no longer believe in global warming...houston is going to experience a hard freeze tonight and tomorrow. the high tomorrow with windchill is 27 degrees. im legit wearing 3 shirts and 2 pairs of tights tomorrow xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> Just thought I'd let you know. On Nick's twitter he said that if you put this code in: NICKJOTW  You'll get $2 off the cd.
> 
> again the code is: NICKJOTW
> 
> 
> hope this helps!



NO WAY!! Thanks a bunch, that does help!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> hm, i prefer REAL people xD
> 
> im actually considering pre ordering the cd...i never have before haha. i usually end up buying it on itunes before i ever go to the store to get it lol. but i really want that bumper sticker...xD
> 
> and i no longer believe in global warming...houston is going to experience a hard freeze tonight and tomorrow. the high tomorrow with windchill is 27 degrees. im legit wearing 3 shirts and 2 pairs of tights tomorrow xD



Lol Hannah! We have snow here!! It is so pretty! I did not have to work today.  That is always great.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Lol Hannah! We have snow here!! It is so pretty! I did not have to work today.  That is always great.



haha well usually its in the 60s this time of year so its really cold!! haha

last night i was watching old jonas interviews where nick would always say he would run for president in 2038...i would just like to point out that 2038 is definitely NOT an election year, haha. and also the minimum age to run for pres is 35 so technically nick could run in 2028 when he would be 36...i feel like he should research this position a bit more before he considers running


----------



## Whitleigh

http://www.amazon.com/I-Heart-Jonas-Joe/dp/B002VWON8A/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b

What is this? I'm confused....

Is it the rest of the JONAS episodes?

Oh Oh Oh, so he wrote that song, Stay on Tuesday night.... it was about meeting me on Monday night, right? lol. Totally just kidding... a girl can dream.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> http://www.amazon.com/I-Heart-Jonas-Joe/dp/B002VWON8A/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b
> 
> What is this? I'm confused....
> 
> Is it the rest of the JONAS episodes?
> 
> Oh Oh Oh, so he wrote that song, Stay on Tuesday night.... it was about meeting me on Monday night, right? lol. Totally just kidding... a girl can dream.



hmm thats confusing.. 

oh and of course that song's about you


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> NO WAY!! Thanks a bunch, that does help!



glad i could help


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> hmm thats confusing..
> 
> oh and of course that song's about you



hehe, I thought so. I don't think I held his hand though... but who knows.. I can barely remember the whole encounter!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> http://www.amazon.com/I-Heart-Jonas-Joe/dp/B002VWON8A/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b
> 
> What is this? I'm confused....
> 
> Is it the rest of the JONAS episodes?
> 
> Oh Oh Oh, so he wrote that song, Stay on Tuesday night.... it was about meeting me on Monday night, right? lol. Totally just kidding... a girl can dream.



of course he wrote it about you!! it would have been about me except he hasnt met me yet  xD
ha my parents just suggested an RV trip this summer (which i immediately shot down) and they were like "but what if we were nick jonas groupies!!!! like the dead heads!!! then would you come??"


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> of course he wrote it about you!! it would have been about me except he hasnt met me yet  xD
> ha my parents just suggested an RV trip this summer (which i immediately shot down) and they were like "but what if we were nick jonas groupies!!!! like the dead heads!!! then would you come??"



Haha Hannah. But his tour is only for January. Oh, I read/saw somewhere one time where a couple of girls did that for one of their summer tours. Then they made them a scrapbook. Can you imagine habing enough money to go to all of those concerts?!?


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Haha Hannah. But his tour is only for January. Oh, I read/saw somewhere one time where a couple of girls did that for one of their summer tours. Then they made them a scrapbook. Can you imagine having enough money to go to all of those concerts?!?



wow.. if i could go to all of their concerts i would be in... heaven.


well that one girl on youtube went to 45 of their concerts; people on teamjonas said that her mom sold their house so she could afford to go to that many... wow thats just crazy.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> hehe, I thought so. I don't think I held his hand though... but who knows.. I can barely remember the whole encounter!



oh gosh ya.. i bet you were in shock.. i know i would be.. i would probably forget to breathe then pass out.... like im not even joking.. i would.....


----------



## aquarhapsody

Just so everyone knows, Nick Jonas & the Administration will be on David Letterman tonight at 11:30.


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> oh gosh ya.. i bet you were in shock.. i know i would be.. i would probably forget to breathe then pass out.... like im not even joking.. i would.....



hahah me too probably
i remember watching some jonas thing with my mom that showed them surprisng fans at the theaters when the 3d movie came out and my mom was like "oh my god hannah. you would die" and i was like yeah probably. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> hahah me too probably
> i remember watching some jonas thing with my mom that showed them surprisng fans at the theaters when the 3d movie came out and my mom was like "oh my god hannah. you would die" and i was like yeah probably. xD



haha i would die too..

its official. my new years resoultion it to meet the Jonas Brothers. Im gonna give it my all.. i dont care if it means running up on stage during a concert hehe...


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> haha i would die too..
> 
> its official. my new years resoultion it to meet the Jonas Brothers. Im gonna give it my all.. i dont care if it means running up on stage during a concert hehe...



Lol, good luck with that! 

And also don't forget that he hosts Live With Regis and Kelly tomorrow too!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> haha i would die too..
> 
> its official. my new years resoultion it to meet the Jonas Brothers. Im gonna give it my all.. i dont care if it means running up on stage during a concert hehe...



I've always wondered....what do those people do _after_ they run onstage?

Hug them?

Steal Joe's microphone, and sing into it?

Give Nick a big, uncomfortable hug?

Strum Kevin's guitar?

There are infinite possibilities.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I've always wondered....what do those people do _after_ they run onstage?
> 
> Hug them?
> 
> Steal Joe's microphone, and sing into it?
> 
> Give Nick a big, uncomfortable hug?
> 
> Strum Kevin's guitar?
> 
> There are infinite possibilities.



haha...... I would hug all 3 of them then ask nick to marry me XD


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, good luck with that!



Why, Thank You! haha You know at the end of the JB 3D Concert movie, those 2 girls run up onstage.. Well, I have spent many hours trying to figure out how they managed to get up on stage...


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> haha...... I would hug all 3 of them then ask nick to marry me XD



I'd still hug him. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I'd still hug him. xD



I mean I would hig nick then ask hime to marry me, then hug joe, then hug kev lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> I mean I would hig nick then ask hime to marry me, then hug joe, then hug kev lol



Tackle Nick AND Joe.
Handcuff them to your arms.

Pick which one YOu want to marry.

Give your friend the other one, and have a double wedding. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

You guys are silly! 

He was adorable today on Live with Regis and Kelly! Too cute. I think he was probably a little nervous, but by the end he was good!!


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Tackle Nick AND Joe.
> Handcuff them to your arms.
> 
> Pick which one YOu want to marry.
> 
> Give your friend the other one, and have a double wedding. xD



omg! ya totally XD


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> You guys are silly!
> 
> He was adorable today on Live with Regis and Kelly! Too cute. I think he was probably a little nervous, but by the end he was good!!




Oh. My. Gosh. Don't even get me started on that. HE WAS SOOOO FREAKEN CUTE! EEEKK DID YOU SEE THAT ONE LITTLE CURL HANGING DOWN?!? oh. my. gosh. so cute!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> You guys are silly!
> 
> He was adorable today on Live with Regis and Kelly! Too cute. I think he was probably a little nervous, but by the end he was good!!



i taped it bc i had school today but the first thing my mom said when i got home was "hannah...i watched regis and kelly this morning, you NEED to watch it RIGHT NOW. nick is sooo cute. he looked so cute in his little suit...he's REALLY cute." and then she watched it again with me, saying how cute he was xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

....am I the only one who didn't see Regis and Kelly this morning?


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> i taped it bc i had school today but the first thing my mom said when i got home was "hannah...i watched regis and kelly this morning, you NEED to watch it RIGHT NOW. nick is sooo cute. he looked so cute in his little suit...he's REALLY cute." and then she watched it again with me, saying how cute he was xD



bahaha... I was watching it with my mom this morning and she was like"katie, look at that little curl hanging down, its soo cute." I was just like, oh gosh I know! hahaha


----------



## Whitleigh

It was SUPER cute! I watched the inbox show on their website. Someone commented on it, and he like put his hand over his forehead. It was so cute. He said that he was just telling his Dad the other day how his hair looks like that when he goes to bed, and it looks like that when he wakes up. lol. Which Kelly replied as, You are so perfect!! He has definitely had a trim since Monday though, his hair was longer than that, I am pretty sure.


----------



## Whitleigh

OH, and let's not forget about the Jonas Pout/ Lip Quiver. How cute it THAT?!?!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> OH, and let's not forget about the Jonas Pout/ Lip Quiver. How cute it THAT?!?!



oh my goodness.. that is just so sweet!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Hello fellow OJd'ers!!!!!

new 2 disboards and 2 lzy 2 read thru 100+ pages!!!!!! not sure if this has been asked but who's going 2 c Nick and the Admin.????? my Bff is taking me!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> Hello fellow OJd'ers!!!!!
> 
> new 2 disboards and 2 lzy 2 read thru 100+ pages!!!!!! not sure if this has been asked but who's going 2 c Nick and the Admin.????? my Bff is taking me!!!



Welcome to the disboards!! And welcome to the jonas thread! You'll find a bunch of jonas obssessed people here! (like me! bahahaha) (no offence to yall lol) 

I went to the NJATA concert in Nashville on the 4th.. and oh my gosh it was amazing! YOU WILL LOVE IT! It's really a great show, and I loved how he went to a small venue, you feel like your closer to nick, and you can really relate to the music more. Its lovely. lol I was literally standing on top of my chair and i was like reaching out towards him. haha. I'm not sure what i was reaching for cuz i was too far back to touch him, i just, i really don't know. I was so caught up in the moment. bahaha anyways i know you dont care so ya. enjoy the show.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> Welcome to the disboards!! And welcome to the jonas thread! You'll find a bunch of jonas obssessed people here! (like me! bahahaha) (no offence to yall lol)
> 
> I went to the NJATA concert in Nashville on the 4th.. and oh my gosh it was amazing! YOU WILL LOVE IT! It's really a great show, and I loved how he went to a small venue, you feel like your closer to nick, and you can really relate to the music more. Its lovely. lol I was literally standing on top of my chair and i was like reaching out towards him. haha. I'm not sure what i was reaching for cuz i was too far back to touch him, i just, i really don't know. I was so caught up in the moment. bahaha anyways i know you dont care so ya. enjoy the show.



glad you had a great time!!!!

i'm going january 17th, the sunday after finals!!!! a little motivation for me!!!! do you know wat the set list is. my video camera only holds an hour of footage and my favoite non-JB song is Fireflies. i would love 2 record it and put it on my ipod.


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> glad you had a great time!!!!
> 
> i'm going january 17th, the sunday after finals!!!! a little motivation for me!!!! do you know wat the set list is. my video camera only holds an hour of footage and my favoite non-JB song is Fireflies. i would love 2 record it and put it on my ipod.



oh goodness......

he sang like a lot of new songs, that nobody knew lol so i dont remember what they were called..

and um at my concert he only sang parts of firelies cuz he didnt know all the words yet lol
 lets see here, i dont now what order, but he sang black keys/ a little bit longer, tonight, inseparable, before the storm, the last song he sang was who i am...
lol srry im not much help...

lol how old are you? im 13


----------



## LittleMissMusical

thnx anyways. that helps . i'm so excited!!! me and my friend are planning out our outfits over txt right now!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> thnx anyways. that helps . i'm so excited!!! me and my friend are planning out our outfits over txt right now!



oh thats cool. I wore skinny jeans, and my shirt from the jb world tour, but once i got to the venue i bought a shirt and changed into that lol 

how old are you?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> oh thats cool. I wore skinny jeans, and my shirt from the jb world tour, but once i got to the venue i bought a shirt and changed into that lol
> 
> how old are you?



me and my Bff were planning on our nick jonas roaddogs t's!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> me and my Bff were planning on our nick jonas roaddogs t's!!!!



oh thats cool! I've always wanted to go to a roaddogs came lol i wonder how you get tickets or like find out when their playing lol but anyways, thats cool.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> oh thats cool! I've always wanted to go to a roaddogs came lol i wonder how you get tickets or like find out when their playing lol but anyways, thats cool.



it's free admission. they posted on there twitter an hour before the game the adress of the stadium. good thing i lived within an hour of the stadium!!!!! everyone was seated by the outfeild, i was like 10 feet away from kevy!!!!!if you have a family member that works for the company they played u got seats behind home plate and a meet and greet after the game. i wasn't that fourtunate


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> Welcome to the disboards!! And welcome to the jonas thread! You'll find a bunch of jonas obssessed people here! (like me! bahahaha) (no offence to yall lol)
> 
> I went to the NJATA concert in Nashville on the 4th.. and oh my gosh it was amazing! YOU WILL LOVE IT! It's really a great show, and I loved how he went to a small venue, you feel like your closer to nick, and you can really relate to the music more. Its lovely.* lol I was literally standing on top of my chair and i was like reaching out towards him. haha. I'm not sure what i was reaching for cuz i was too far back to touch him, i just, i really don't know*. I was so caught up in the moment. bahaha anyways i know you dont care so ya. enjoy the show.



haha at my first concert i was in the 400s but the front row, and i was like reaching over the bar towards them and probably came close to falling to my death at least once


----------



## LittleMissMusical

for lmite i was all the way over on the side!!!!!! my best seats were at WT, 12th row!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> lol how old are you?



lets just say i attend Horace mantis acadamy...


----------



## bans729

so some girl is broadcasting nick's concert tonight from her iphone and i'm watching it (haha) and FREAKING JOE AND KEVIN CAME ON STAGE AND SANG PLEASE BE MINE WITH NICK

AND OMG KARA IS THERE TONIGHT

SO KARA WHEN YOU GET BACK YOU BETTER TELL US EVERYTHINGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> so some girl is broadcasting nick's concert tonight from her iphone and i'm watching it (haha) and freaking joe and kevin came on stage and sang please be mine with nick
> 
> and omg kara is there tonight
> 
> so kara when you get back you better tell us everythinggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thats not fair!! Why didnt joe and kev sing at my concert! Grrr


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> it's free admission. they posted on there twitter an hour before the game the adress of the stadium. good thing i lived within an hour of the stadium!!!!! everyone was seated by the outfeild, i was like 10 feet away from kevy!!!!!if you have a family member that works for the company they played u got seats behind home plate and a meet and greet after the game. i wasn't that fourtunate



oh. cool. I wanna go to one lol


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> haha at my first concert i was in the 400s but the front row, and i was like reaching over the bar towards them and probably came close to falling to my death at least once



bahahahahahahahahahaha 

well, i guess falling to death would be a way to get their attention.........


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> lets just say i attend Horace mantis acadamy...



soo your in high school?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> OH, and let's not forget about the Jonas Pout/ Lip Quiver. How cute it THAT?!?!



Haha, when he said that, I thought how every girl that heard that would imagine that happening to them. xD

&&I bet Nick can do the 'lip quiver'. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Whitleigh

Lol, I bet so. It's because he has not met you yet, right Lindsey? hehe, and That is soooo cool about Kev and Joe being there!! Nick said on Live with Regis and Kelly that they have been to more of the concerts than they have missed! Someone on Team Jonas asked Papa Jonas if they were there, and he said no. That could have just been for their sake though!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Nice tags girls!


----------



## Whitleigh

i am what i am said:


> nice tags girls!



ahhhhh i didnt even know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol, That is sooo cool, Thanks JADE!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

ok.. im confused... can someone explain to me what a tagg is? lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> ahhhhh i didnt even know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lol, That is sooo cool, Thanks JADE!!!


Haha You're welcome. I really like all of y'alls


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> ok.. im confused... can someone explain to me what a tagg is? lol



The Tag Fairy puts that little sentence under your name. She picks it based on what you have said before, or something related to that. Then, she logs in under your name, puts it there, and picks a color for it. It's magical!! 

Lol, and Hannah has one about shrubs!! And her other one is from when we were talking about his new song!! lol, so cool!!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> The Tag Fairy puts that little sentence under your name. She picks it based on what you have said before, or something related to that. Then, she logs in under your name, puts it there, and picks a color for it. It's magical!!
> 
> Lol, and Hannah has one about shrubs!! And her other one is from when we were talking about his new song!! lol, so cool!!



oh. How do you get her to put something there? is it just random?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> *Lol, I bet so. It's because he has not met you yet, right Lindsey?* hehe, and That is soooo cool about Kev and Joe being there!! Nick said on Live with Regis and Kelly that they have been to more of the concerts than they have missed! Someone on Team Jonas asked Papa Jonas if they were there, and he said no. That could have just been for their sake though!



Haha, I wish.  Naw, he wouldn't quiver.  Me might shudder.....xD


I saw some familiar faces in Nashville.
Jordan Pruitt, Christa Black, and Micheal W. Smith were standing around with a small crowd of people at the end of the show.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Nice tags girls!





And I JUST noticed mine. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Haha, I wish.  Naw, he wouldn't quiver.  Me might shudder.....xD
> 
> 
> I saw some familiar faces in Nashville.
> Jordan Pruitt, Christa Black, and Micheal W. Smith were standing around with a small crowd of people at the end of the show.



I saw Christa Black and Micheal W. Smith, too! lol But i didnt see Jorden Pruitt. lol i really wish joe and kev came to the nashville show..


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> I saw Christa Black and Micheal W. Smith, too! lol But i didnt see Jorden Pruitt. lol i really wish joe and kev came to the nashville show..



Jordan Pruitt came in right after Diane Birch, and sat down near Christa.

I don't know where Micheal sat. I saw him in a corner area after the show.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Jordan Pruitt came in right after Diane Birch, and sat down near Christa.
> 
> I don't know where Micheal sat. I saw him in a corner area after the show.



Oh. Christa sat kinda close to me, so i probaly just didnt see her, cuz i wouldn't regonize here cuz i dont really listen to her music lol. Micheal sat kinda um like a couble rows down (or maybe up, i dont rember) from christa.. i think. He was pretty close to me too.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> The Tag Fairy puts that little sentence under your name. She picks it based on what you have said before, or something related to that. Then, she logs in under your name, puts it there, and picks a color for it. It's magical!!
> 
> Lol, and Hannah has one about shrubs!! And her other one is from when we were talking about his new song!! lol, so cool!!



haha the shrub one is a quote from monty python and the holy grail which is like my favorite movie EVER. and hahahaha i looooove the second one


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> so some girl is broadcasting nick's concert tonight from her iphone and i'm watching it (haha) and FREAKING JOE AND KEVIN CAME ON STAGE AND SANG PLEASE BE MINE WITH NICK
> 
> AND OMG KARA IS THERE TONIGHT
> 
> SO KARA WHEN YOU GET BACK YOU BETTER TELL US EVERYTHINGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DUDE IT WAS AMAZING.
I WANTED TO CRY.
I KEPT SAYING AW TO THE GIRL NEXT TO ME.
xD

I made a blog since I go to tons of concerts and I always have stories so my little recap is there: 
http://cautionitskara.blogspot.com/

((


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> DUDE IT WAS AMAZING.
> I WANTED TO CRY.
> I KEPT SAYING AW TO THE GIRL NEXT TO ME.
> xD
> 
> I made a blog since I go to tons of concerts and I always have stories so my little recap is there:
> http://cautionitskara.blogspot.com/
> 
> ((



Kara, I am so glad that you had fun!! I am SO very jealous that Kevin and Joe were there too, AND they sang.. ahhhh. I loved your blog.. I am your first follower. lol. I had to have one for my English 300. Glad it came in handy!


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> DUDE IT WAS AMAZING.
> I WANTED TO CRY.
> I KEPT SAYING AW TO THE GIRL NEXT TO ME.
> xD
> 
> I made a blog since I go to tons of concerts and I always have stories so my little recap is there:
> http://cautionitskara.blogspot.com/
> 
> ((



i just read it, sounds like you had tons of fun!!!!!!!! wish i could go  oh well. haha. and i laughed at the whole buying a shirt with kevin's face on it 

AND I AM SUPER JEALOUS THAT YOU HAVE SEEN AARON CARTER IN CONCERT. I WAS OBSESSED WITH HIM IN 3RD-5TH GRADE AND HAD ALL OF HIS CDS AND WANTED TO MARRY HIM. xD


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> You could get the white V-Neck that has just his logo on there.. no Tour Dates. You still like him, and support him, and will be getting his cd.. so you aren't lying! $30 just seems like so much to me. I want to wait until they go on sale, but I am afraid I won't know it, and then they will run out of my size. And yeah, I was like.. Yes!! A discount on the already on sale CD, plus I get it early!! Then, I was disappointed.  It's still an ok deal though.



I'm thinking about getting that one.
But yeah $30 is a lot for a t-shirt. More than Disney charges. xD
But this is Nick Jonas! So it's ok. xD
And I was thinking the same thing about the discount. xD



disneychick2721 said:


> DUDE IT WAS AMAZING.
> I WANTED TO CRY.
> I KEPT SAYING AW TO THE GIRL NEXT TO ME.
> xD
> 
> I made a blog since I go to tons of concerts and I always have stories so my little recap is there:
> http://cautionitskara.blogspot.com/
> 
> ((



I just created a blogspot thing just so I can follow you. 
I'm always curious about how your concerts go and all the details so I'll like this! xD

ETA: Or maybe I didn't? I think I signed in with my Twitter? xD


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> Kara, I am so glad that you had fun!! I am SO very jealous that Kevin and Joe were there too, AND they sang.. ahhhh. I loved your blog.. I am your first follower. lol. I had to have one for my English 300. Glad it came in handy!



Ah it was so amazing. 
and hey Joe and Kev might have been at my concert but you MET Nick at yours!  haha.
Yay thanks! 



bans729 said:


> i just read it, sounds like you had tons of fun!!!!!!!! wish i could go  oh well. haha. and i laughed at the whole buying a shirt with kevin's face on it
> 
> AND I AM SUPER JEALOUS THAT YOU HAVE SEEN AARON CARTER IN CONCERT. I WAS OBSESSED WITH HIM IN 3RD-5TH GRADE AND HAD ALL OF HIS CDS AND WANTED TO MARRY HIM. xD



Ha dude! I have a picture I totes forgot to add it. Im going to edit it now. But yeah cant trust those people selling Tshirts outside. xD

YES! OH MY GOSH I LOVED HIM! xD



Mandy91 said:


> I'm thinking about getting that one.
> But yeah $30 is a lot for a t-shirt. More than Disney charges. xD
> But this is Nick Jonas! So it's ok. xD
> And I was thinking the same thing about the discount. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I just created a blogspot thing just so I can follow you.
> I'm always curious about how your concerts go and all the details so I'll like this! xD
> 
> ETA: Or maybe I didn't? I think I signed in with my Twitter? xD



Yay!  haha thanks.


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> Ah it was so amazing.
> and hey Joe and Kev might have been at my concert but you MET Nick at yours!  haha.
> Yay thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha dude! I have a picture I totes forgot to add it. Im going to edit it now. But yeah cant trust those people selling Tshirts outside. xD
> 
> YES! OH MY GOSH I LOVED HIM! xD
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  haha thanks.



You are right.. I may win.


----------



## AlohaPolynesian

Hey girls! I just found this thread and wondered if you have any advice or tips for Nick's show? I just got tickets for next Saturday in Detroit. I want to meet him so bad!! I am too old for him but I still think he is just adorable, LOL! Thanks in advance


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> Ah it was so amazing.
> and hey Joe and Kev might have been at my concert but you MET Nick at yours!  haha.
> Yay thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha dude! I have a picture I totes forgot to add it. Im going to edit it now. But yeah cant trust those people selling Tshirts outside. xD
> 
> YES! OH MY GOSH I LOVED HIM! xD
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  haha thanks.



I'm trying to comment but it says I have to have an account to comment. I guess I'll have to get a blog thing for real now. Because I can't just not comment. xD

Yay got an account and left a comment! 
So I'm following you two different ways on there now apparently. With my Twitter and blog account. I'm the ultimate creep. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

AlohaPolynesian said:


> Hey girls! I just found this thread and wondered if you have any advice or tips for Nick's show? I just got tickets for next Saturday in Detroit. I want to meet him so bad!! I am too old for him but I still think he is just adorable, LOL! Thanks in advance



I think that the Meet and Greet passes for that have already been given out. But I am sure that you are going to have tons of fun!!! And join the crowd on the older thing.. nothing wrong with being a cougar.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> AND I AM SUPER JEALOUS THAT YOU HAVE SEEN AARON CARTER IN CONCERT. I WAS OBSESSED WITH HIM IN 3RD-5TH GRADE AND HAD ALL OF HIS CDS AND WANTED TO MARRY HIM. xD



OMJ i was obbsessed with him 2!!!!!! i went 2 a couple of his concerts and met him  if only i was that lucky with JB


----------



## AlohaPolynesian

Whitleigh said:


> I think that the Meet and Greet passes for that have already been given out. But I am sure that you are going to have tons of fun!!! And join the crowd on the older thing.. nothing wrong with being a cougar.



Thanks for the info. I'm 22...does that make me a cougar?! We do have front row though so hopefully that will basically be like meeting him, right?!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon...h-teen-idol-has-the-most-dedicated-superfans/

it's a poll on which teen celeb(s) have the most dedicaded fan base. u know who to vote for!!!!!!

EDIT: voting is unlimited!!!!!!!!!!!! just keep refreshing the page and it will let you vote over and over again!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

AlohaPolynesian said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm 22...does that make me a cougar?! We do have front row though so hopefully that will basically be like meeting him, right?!



Haha, I'll be 20 in March. Nah, you would be fine! And front row is AWESOME!!!! That is so cool. You are gonna have fun!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

how long is the concert??? i'm going wit ha friend and my mom wants 2 know around what time i'll get home.


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> how long is the concert??? i'm going wit ha friend and my mom wants 2 know around what time i'll get home.



around 2 1/2 hours. the first act was around 30mins then there was a 30min brake. Then Nick sang for like 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> around 2 1/2 hours. the first act was around 30mins then there was a 30min brake. Then Nick sang for like 1 1/2 hours.



thnx


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> thnx



welcome


----------



## 2nitesSaga

LittleMissMusical said:


> how long is the concert??? i'm going wit ha friend and my mom wants 2 know around what time i'll get home.



yeah id say about 2 and a half hours... heres the set list and some pics from his beacon show: http://blogs.msg.com/themonitor/201...the-beacon-theatre-photo-gallery-and-setlist/ It will help give you an idea of the whats going to happen at the show..


----------



## Whitleigh

Hannah, are you going to the Rodeo show.. Demi is gonna be there!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Hannah, are you going to the Rodeo show.. Demi is gonna be there!



i hope so, im trying to get tickets!! they dont go on sale to the public until saturday, but the problem with rodeo tickets is sooooo many people have season tickets or like companies have sections so theres not really a whole lot left for the general public haha. my friend said she might have connections if i cant get tickets though. ya i just saw that on the JB facebook so thats exciting  the only thing is rodeo concerts are pretty short so adding an extra performer shortens their performance even more. like in 2007 i saw hannah montana and the cheetah girls and they each sung for probably only an hour. but it will probably work out haha. 
my sister is also excited because justin bieber is coming to the rodeo at like the very end  personally he annoys me but she is in loooooove with him so i hope she gets tickets to that haha


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> i hope so, im trying to get tickets!! they dont go on sale to the public until saturday, but the problem with rodeo tickets is sooooo many people have season tickets or like companies have sections so theres not really a whole lot left for the general public haha. my friend said she might have connections if i cant get tickets though. ya i just saw that on the JB facebook so thats exciting  the only thing is rodeo concerts are pretty short so adding an extra performer shortens their performance even more. like in 2007 i saw hannah montana and the cheetah girls and they each sung for probably only an hour. but it will probably work out haha.
> my sister is also excited because justin bieber is coming to the rodeo at like the very end  personally he annoys me but she is in loooooove with him so i hope she gets tickets to that haha



Haha, well I wish you good luck! So, when you go to the Rodeo, do you actually watch a Rodeo before, or is it just the concert at the Rodeo venue?


----------



## Kool Kat

oh, my goodness. I was on that thread called 'This is why jo bro fans can't have nice things" and holy cow! People make me mad sometimes. lol It's like a big fight and all people are doing is talking bad about jb and their fans.. shhheesh nothen is wrong with us fans! lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> oh, my goodness. I was on that thread called 'This is why jo bro fans can't have nice things" and holy cow! People make me mad sometimes. lol It's like a bug fight and all people are doing is talking bad about jb and their fans.. shhheesh nothen is wrong with us fans! lol




Actually, there was one comment about JB fans, but that was resolved. 

I have seen no other bashing of JB or the fans, only discussions about where dedication ends and obsessive crazy stalkering begins.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> oh, my goodness. I was on that thread called 'This is why jo bro fans can't have nice things" and holy cow! People make me mad sometimes. lol It's like a bug fight and all people are doing is talking bad about jb and their fans.. shhheesh nothen is wrong with us fans! lol



u should have seen it last night!!!!! i was one of the few who defended our boys and there *amazing!* fans. 

long live Jonas!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneychick2721 said:


> DUDE IT WAS AMAZING.
> I WANTED TO CRY.
> I KEPT SAYING AW TO THE GIRL NEXT TO ME.
> xD
> 
> I made a blog since I go to tons of concerts and I always have stories so my little recap is there:
> http://cautionitskara.blogspot.com/
> 
> ((



Sounds like you had an awesome time, hopefully I'll be seeing him soon


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Haha, well I wish you good luck! So, when you go to the Rodeo, do you actually watch a Rodeo before, or is it just the concert at the Rodeo venue?



most people go to watch the actual rodeo before. it's a sport, haha. the competitions last throughout the whole 3ish weeks so you just get one night of it really. i love the actual rodeo part, it's so entertaining. especially when they do the calf roundup where all these like really country high school kids have to try to rope a calf to take home and raise for a year, oh my god its hilarious  but some people do skip the rodeo and just come for the concert, which is really lame imo xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> u should have seen it last night!!!!! i was one of the few who defended our boys and there *amazing!* fans.
> 
> long live Jonas!!!!!!!




Like I said, I was on that thread the whole time. There was one comment about fans just being stalkers but it was RESOLVED. 

The only thing anyone said about JB was people saying that they don't like their music and that they need better security. There was NO bashing.


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> u should have seen it last night!!!!! i was one of the few who defended our boys and there *amazing!* fans.
> 
> *long live Jonas!!!*!!!!



i know, i read it! thanks lol.. gosh well as for I am What I am said, LittleMissMusical had said that one fan had thrwn a bra at them and then someone was like "I didn't know jb fans were old enough to wear a bra" Thats just insulting. IDK maybe i just get offened easily, I just can't stand when people talk bad like that espically when its about jb and the fans. Maybe I'm a little over protective of my boys LOL jk....... and bout the whole obbsessive thing, i really don't see anything wrong with being obbsessed with jb (I MAJORLY obssessed with them lol) but anyways, dont wanna cause fights on this thread so I'll leave it at that. 

LONG LIVE JONAS!! 

haha


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> i know, i read it! thanks lol.. gosh well as for I am What I am said, LittleMissMusical had said that one fan had thrwn a bra at them and then someone was like "I didn't know jb fans were old enough to wear a bra" Thats just insulting. IDK maybe i just get offened easily, I just can't stand when people talk bad like that espically when its about jb and the fans. Maybe I'm a little over protective of my boys LOL jk....... and bout the whole obbsessive thing, i really don't see anything wrong with being obbsessed with jb (I MAJORLY obssessed with them lol) but anyways, dont wanna cause fights on this thread so I'll leave it at that.



Well for one, I'm pretty sure that comment was sarcasm. 

Two, as for "obsessive" when someone starts dressing as the "Bride of Jonas" and rushing the stage and breaking into dressing rooms, a line has been crossed.


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> Well for one, I'm pretty sure that comment was sarcasm.
> 
> Two, as for "obsessive" when someone starts dressing as the "Bride of Jonas" and rushing the stage and breaking into dressing rooms, a line has been crossed.



lol good..cuz that really offened me.. it sounded like they were saying jb is for little girls lol

ha ya breaking into a dressing room.. thats just a little creppy altough im not sure i can totally say i woudnt do that if i had the chance.... 


but that would NEVER happen 1. cause i have respect for nick and if i ever do meet him I would like to meet him normally lol and i dont want him thinking im a freak ha. 2. my mom would never let me cuz thats just plain rude, i mean he needs some privacy



oh, and i see nothing wrong with dressing up, i mean their just being goofy, but running up on stage um wow. lol I have seen lots of ppl dress up as brides lol it was kinda funny, also their were ppl at the concert dressed up as petter pan and wendy. lol but everyone is entialed to their own opinion. But jb fans are the best, if i may say so myself. ha


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce


----------



## bans729

Joe's got his own twitter!! 
@thisisjoej
it's legit because the jonas brothers tweeted about it


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> Joe's got his own twitter!!
> @thisisjoej
> it's legit because the jonas brothers tweeted about it



NO WAY!!! lol, I am so excited. I obsessively check Nick's. haha, Well, not obsessively, it's only once a day. WOOHOO! 

ETA: I am now following. Yea!! AND, is John Taylor's real middle name Lloyd? That is just funny.


----------



## Tinkerbell63

JB( Jonas Brothers) vs. JB(Justin Bieber)


My Opinion: Justin bieber wins.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> NO WAY!!! lol, I am so excited. I obsessively check Nick's. haha, Well, not obsessively, it's only once a day. WOOHOO!
> 
> ETA: I am now following. Yea!! AND, is John Taylor's real middle name Lloyd? That is just funny.



ha dont worry i obsessively check nick's too. my school internet has been weird lately so nothing is blocked anymore so i've been on twitter all day like refreshing nick's page when i get bored in class


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> ha dont worry i obsessively check nick's too. my school internet has been weird lately so nothing is blocked anymore so i've been on twitter all day like refreshing nick's page when i get bored in class



hehe, glad I am not the only one!! This is so exciting. I have had that horrible feeling of separation anxiety since last week. It is even worse since I got to see his beautiful face in person, and up close. Ahh, such a sad life. lol


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> hehe, glad I am not the only one!! This is so exciting. I have had that horrible feeling of separation anxiety since last week. It is even worse since I got to see his beautiful face in person, and up close. Ahh, such a sad life. lol



i thought i was the only one!  But i didnt get to see is face up close. but still, i like _really, really badly_ want to see him again.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> i thought i was the only one!  But i didnt get to see is face up close. but still, i like _really, really badly_ want to see him again.



Ah! It is the worst feeling ever! It's even worse because I don't even really know him.... it is creepy, well it makes me feel like a creep anyway.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Ah! It is the worst feeling ever! It's even worse because I don't even really know him.... it is creepy, well it makes me feel like a creep anyway.



haha! Your not a creep. Your lucky you got to meet him. I would _love_ to meet him. lol Haha at the end of the concert when he was walking of the stage i was screaming "NICK DONT LEAVE MEE" hahahahahahaha XD


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> Joe's got his own twitter!!
> @thisisjoej
> it's legit because the jonas brothers tweeted about it



he was clearly jealous Nick got his own twitter. 
Oh those boys.


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> he was clearly jealous Nick got his own twitter.
> Oh those boys.



hahaha obviously
now kevin needs to get one
but then there would be no purpose for their jonas brothers one haha
and joe needs a picture so i can stop looking at that stupid green bird thing xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> Joe's got his own twitter!!
> @thisisjoej
> it's legit because the jonas brothers tweeted about it



Lol. This should be interesting to look at....xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Well, he definitely has a picture now. lol

A pancake with bananas for eyes, and a sausage for a mouth. Too funny.


----------



## Kool Kat

Today in language class, we had to wite an essay on what age we would like to be and why. I said that i would like to be 17, so I can be old enough to date nick jonas.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> Today in language class, we had to wite an essay on what age we would like to be and why. I said that i would like to be 17, so I can be old enough to date nick jonas.



LOL!!!!!!

a while back we had to write shakespearean sonnets. they all must have a muse ( person of addoration) so i wrote mine on nick jonas!!!! if i can find it i'll upload it here!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> a while back we had to write shakespearean sonnets. they all must have a muse ( person of addoration) so i wrote mine on nick jonas!!!! if i can find it i'll upload it here!!!



bahah! and the teacher wanted everyone to read their essays to the class.. and i begged her to let me not read it and she kept telling me to read it, so finally I gave it to her and said "here, read it to yourself" so she read and she was like "ok, you dont have to read it out loud" haha.. it made all the other students mad cause she made them read theirs  

bahaha.. I would love to read your shakespearean sonnet thing lol


----------



## bans729

haha did anyone notice joe's little twitter bio?



> Hello there. I'm Joe, I sing,cook,take pictures,eat,play board games, and fight dragons.



i wish to see these dragons he fights


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> haha did anyone notice joe's little twitter bio?
> 
> 
> 
> i wish to see these dragons he fights




 I once fought a Hungarian Horntail. Then I woke up..... XD


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> haha did anyone notice joe's little twitter bio?
> 
> 
> 
> i wish to see these dragons he fights



First thing I thought of was that movie coming out called How to Train Your Dragon. I saw it in the previews before Avatar. I wonder if that's where he got it from. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Ha, I am so twitter illiterate! I did not even know that there were bios. That is funny though. I am sure I could totally beat him at a game of Scrabble though. Boy wouldn't that be a fun night!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Ha, I am so twitter illiterate! I did not even know that there were bios. That is funny though. I am sure I could totally beat him at a game of Scrabble though. Boy wouldn't that be a fun night!



haha me and my friends played a beast game of scrabble over the summer but instead of trying to win we just tried to use every single block on the board without cheating...and we did!!! haha we used words like "nala" and "UV" but techinically we followed the rules...i think xD and two of my guy friends are like obsessed with that new game words with friends, they were like battling each other under the table during my confirmation class last night, it was hilarious xD


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Ha, I am so twitter illiterate! I did not even know that there were bios. That is funny though. I am sure I could totally beat him at a game of Scrabble though. Boy wouldn't that be a fun night!



Ooh Scrabble, that would be fun!
I love Scattergories, but when the timer goes off it makes me jump every single time. xD
Another fun one would be Life. See how many babies everyone ends up with. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> Ooh Scrabble, that would be fun!
> I love Scattergories, but when the timer goes off it makes me jump every single time. xD
> Another fun one would be Life. See how many babies everyone ends up with. xD



I was going to put Life!! That is one of my all time fav games. But I thought that Scrabble would be fun too. I am sure that he would come up with some off the wall, weird words.


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> I was going to put Life!! That is one of my all time fav games. But I thought that Scrabble would be fun too. I am sure that he would come up with some off the wall, weird words.



It's one of my favorites too! I love the board game version and the Playstation version. I played the Playstation version with my grandmother all the time.
When I played the board game with my sister she would always put her husband in the backseat with the kids. xD
And yeah I could definitely see Joe coming up with some strange words that leaves everyone going . xD


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> Ooh Scrabble, that would be fun!
> I love Scattergories, but when the timer goes off it makes me jump every single time. xD
> Another fun one would be Life. See how many babies everyone ends up with. xD



i was at my friend's house last weekend and we were playing life, i was fairly successful. teacher making $100,000 in one of the nice houses and married to nick jonas with 2 kids, and i won. livin the good life xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> i was at my friend's house last weekend and we were playing life, i was fairly successful. teacher making $100,000 in one of the nice houses and married to nick jonas with 2 kids, and i won. livin the good life xD



Lol. I have only had one game of Life, and I have had it since I was probably 9 or 10. I marked the $100,000 card, so that I would always get it.  My sister could never understand how I always got it. hehe


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> i was at my friend's house last weekend and we were playing life, i was fairly successful. teacher making $100,000 in one of the nice houses and married to nick jonas with 2 kids, and i won. *livin the good life* xD



dont you me _living the dream????_


----------



## aquarhapsody

> Hello there. I'm Joe, I sing,cook,take pictures,eat,play board games, and fight dragons.



I know I'm late, but...

He ish funnnnay. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce


----------



## Vally

wow I've been MIA since Christmas! How is everyone?


----------



## Whitleigh

Ok, so I am thinking of actually ordering the CD from Amazon. That $2 code does not work on JBmerch, and it would be almost $19 with shipping! I just don't think I can stand it! On Amazon, it is $9.99 - $2 = $7.99. But, I cannot get the stupid $2 code to work. And, I won't get it a day early, but I will get it on the day it comes out... decisions decisions....

Oh, and Hey Leah!!!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, so I am thinking of actually ordering the CD from Amazon. That $2 code does not work on JBmerch, and it would be almost $19 with shipping! I just don't think I can stand it! On Amazon, it is $9.99 - $2 = $7.99. But, I cannot get the stupid $2 code to work. And, I won't get it a day early, but I will get it on the day it comes out... decisions decisions....
> 
> Oh, and Hey Leah!!!



Hey Whit! How ya been?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i need help from my fellow ojd'ers!!!!!

my friend and i are going to c nick this sunday and are investigating the internet for where his whereabouts might be before and after the concert. we figured out that he is concert free this monday and only has a four hour commute to his next venue. we know that his favorite city is chi-town so we think he would spend here. back to the point... does anyone know the time of his meet and greet, sound check, and or arrival time to the venue????? does anyone know what the bus looks like, what time he leaves the venue, what hotel he would stay at etc... will share secrets if mission is a success.  .  thnx in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> Hey Whit! How ya been?



Um GREAT!! I got to meet him on the fourth!!!!!  ETA: I meant Nick.. I forgot to put that! lol



LittleMissMusical said:


> i need help from my fellow ojd'ers!!!!!
> 
> my friend and i are going to c nick this sunday and are investigating the internet for where his whereabouts might be before and after the concert. we figured out that he is concert free this monday and only has a four hour commute to his next venue. we know that his favorite city is chi-town so we think he would spend here. back to the point... does anyone know the time of his meet and greet, sound check, and or arrival time to the venue????? does anyone know what the bus looks like, what time he leaves the venue, what hotel he would stay at etc... will share secrets if mission is a success.  .  thnx in advance!!!!!!



Ok, so this is what I know. On his concert day, he arrived at the soundcheck around 3:00 PM. Our show started at 7. The M&G was at 6, but he was late... I SAW him walking inside the venue at 5:10-5:15.  His bus is black with brown I believe, from what I could see of it, and it was directly beside the venue. Um, someone thinks he was in a guitar store before the concert, and he left right after his concert. I suppose you are speaking of Chicago?? But, I am not familiar with any hotels there, I just know that he stayed in a super nice hotel in Nashville. Good Luck!! ETA: The hotel was close to the venue.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, so this is what I know. On his concert day, he arrived at the soundcheck around 3:00 PM. Our show started at 7. The M&G was at 6, but he was late... I SAW him walking inside the venue at 5:10-5:15.  His bus is black with brown I believe, from what I could see of it, and it was directly beside the venue. Um, someone thinks he was in a guitar store before the concert, and he left right after his concert. I suppose you are speaking of Chicago?? But, I am not familiar with any hotels there, I just know that he stayed in a super nice hotel in Nashville. Good Luck!! ETA: The hotel was close to the venue.



was it the opryland?????


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> was it the opryland?????



Nope, that one is not Downtown. He stayed at the Hermitage, which is downtown.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Nope, that one is not Downtown. He stayed at the Hermitage, which is downtown.



how close to the venue was the hotel?????


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> how close to the venue was the hotel?????



You could see it. If you weren't Nick Jonas, it would be a normal 3-5 minute walk I would say. lol Maybe less.


----------



## Beachbumpirates

Bounce!!!!!


----------



## Beachbumpirates

Do you know what type of room he normaly stays in?? We are looking at hotles in the area and calling to see if their biggest rooms are booked.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Um GREAT!! I got to meet him on the fourth!!!!!  ETA: I meant Nick.. I forgot to put that! lol



AAAAAHHHH!!!!!! Did you freak? Can you repost the pic? Too lazy to go searching haha


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> You could see it. *If you weren't Nick Jonas*, it would be a normal 3-5 minute walk I would say. lol Maybe less.



LOL!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Beachbumpirates said:


> Do you know what type of room he normaly stays in?? We are looking at hotles in the area and calling to see if their biggest rooms are booked.



sry!!!! thats me, i posted from a different computer that was signed on to my mom's Dis account!!!!! whoops


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> AAAAAHHHH!!!!!! Did you freak? Can you repost the pic? Too lazy to go searching haha


I guess. And yes I did freak... I can barely even remember it at all!!
This is me and him: 






And then, I drew a pic of the venue that he played, and he put it on his piano!!!!!










Beachbumpirates said:


> Do you know what type of room he normaly stays in?? We are looking at hotles in the area and calling to see if their biggest rooms are booked.



Um, no I have no idea. I would guess the Presidential Suite, but I really don't know. 



Vally said:


> LOL!



Hehe, I would imagine it would take him a bit longer to get down the street! 



LittleMissMusical said:


> sry!!!! thats me, i posted from a different computer that was signed on to my mom's Dis account!!!!! whoops



I do that sometimes. lol


----------



## Kool Kat

hey girls, don't forget Nick's gonna be on _critics movie choice_ tonight


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> hey girls, don't forget Nick's gonna be on _critics movie choice_ tonight



my JBFF(jonas bff) and i r watching it!!!!!!!!!! nick looks soooo cute in his suit and converse!!!!!


----------



## bans729

nick looks delicious in a tux, even if it's only half a tux haha


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


>



how on earth did you get the M&G's?????


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> how on earth did you get the M&G's?????



I won it from Team Jonas.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

another dumb question... how many buses do they tour with?????


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> my JBFF(jonas bff) and i r watching it!!!!!!!!!! nick looks soooo cute in his suit and converse!!!!!



im watcing it too! but they dont show him much  

but oh gosh, that is one fine looken boy in that tux


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> another dumb question... how many buses do they tour with?????



I am not really sure.. maybe 2-3?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yet ANOTHER dumb question... whats the busdrivers twitter????? we know he has one but can remeber it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> yet ANOTHER dumb question... whats the busdrivers twitter????? we know he has one but can remeber it!!!!!!!!



Ok, I have NO idea about that one. lol. That is way beyond my knowledge.


----------



## disneychick2721

LittleMissMusical said:


> another dumb question... how many buses do they tour with?????



Im pretty sure they have A LOT of tour buses.
I went to a show really early in the summer and they had TONS of buses in the parking lot.
They're ones for the boys, the band, whoever opens for them, then a bunch for the crew. 

Im pretty sure the bus drivers twitter is: http://twitter.com/bandbusdriver72


----------



## bans729

Yall I'm freaking out tickets for the rodeo go on sale in like an hour ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> Yall I'm freaking out tickets for the rodeo go on sale in like an hour ahhhhhhhh



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! I hope you get fantastilistic seats!


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> Yall I'm freaking out tickets for the rodeo go on sale in like an hour ahhhhhhhh



aaaahh! i'm so jealus!! i wish i could go! but texas is a loong ways away from where i live lol 

GOOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZmgCabkaBc&feature=player_embedded


Who I Am preview.


My favorite so far is Vespers Goodbye.  

I really like the Tonight cover.


----------



## bans729

no luck on rodeo tickets  they are sooooo hard to get though, basically the only way to get semi decent seats is to know people. haha so i'm going to be spending the next couple of months asking everyone i know if they have rodeo tickets xD


----------



## JonasLover25

bans729 said:


> no luck on rodeo tickets  they are sooooo hard to get though, basically the only way to get semi decent seats is to know people. haha so i'm going to be spending the next couple of months asking everyone i know if they have rodeo tickets xD




that stinks...mabey one of your friends got tix?...


----------



## bans729

JonasLover25 said:


> that stinks...mabey one of your friends got tix?...



two of my friends had connections but by the time they realized they had connections it was too late and all the seats were gone haha. i acutally just bought tickets off stubhub so i am gonna get to see them!! i'm really excited!! haha it was $99 per ticket (which is like 5 times face value haha) but i dont think its too expensive and my mom said to go for it and my grandma said she would pay for both tickets so its a pretty good deal! haha and it came with a parking tag which is almost as exciting as the tickets themselves  they're in section 103 row K and i dont know exactly which seats they are in the row but i dont really care, haha






the little section 103 in front of where i'm sitting is the action seats, which are like really freaking awesome but like 10 times more expensive haha


----------



## Kool Kat

aah! I'm so glad you got seats! They look pretty good! You must be so excitied!! Take lots of pics


----------



## LittleMissMusical

tomorrow at this time (roughly) i'll be seeing Nick in the Flesh!!!!!!!! i just wish the CD was out before i went. i like to sing along!!!!!!! me and my friend came up with a list of possible ways to meet him, one of which was my job to call all hotels in the area and see if there biggest suit was booked. the only one that said yes was the hotel 5min away from my house!!!!!! fingers crossed!!!!! we'll see what happens tomorrow, we plan to follow either a black escalade or the bus kenny is driving.(kenny is his bus driver that they talk to on twitter, we spent 45 minutes looking for his picture... WE FOUND IT!!!!!!) call me what you will(i would only share these deet's with other JB fans) beacuse my friends call me nuts!!!!! lol, i know y'all don't judge on fan dedication!!!!!! congrats on getting the rodeo tix, wish i could go!

... and that is why you don't leave 2 obsessed Jonas fans alone in a house for three hours with a computer


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> tomorrow at this time (roughly) i'll be seeing Nick in the Flesh!!!!!!!! i just wish the CD was out before i went. i like to sing along!!!!!!! me and my friend came up with a list of possible ways to meet him, one of which was my job to call all hotels in the area and see if there biggest suit was booked. the only one that said yes was the hotel 5min away from my house!!!!!! fingers crossed!!!!! we'll see what happens tomorrow, we plan to follow either a black escalade or the bus kenny is driving.(kenny is his bus driver that they talk to on twitter, we spent 45 minutes looking for his picture... WE FOUND IT!!!!!!) call me what you will(i would only share these deet's with other JB fans) beacuse my friends call me nuts!!!!! lol, i know y'all don't judge on fan dedication!!!!!! congrats on getting the rodeo tix, wish i could go!
> 
> ... and that is why you don't leave 2 obsessed Jonas fans alone in a house for three hours with a computer



HAHAHA I LITERALLY STARTED CRAKING UP WHEN I READ THAT!!    I would have never thought to call hotels! haha. Good Luck at meeting him! hahaha


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZmgCabkaBc&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> Who I Am preview.
> 
> 
> My favorite so far is Vespers Goodbye.
> 
> I really like the Tonight cover.



I like 'em all. 

I'll have to hear the whole thing,though, to have a favorite.

I never pick favorites for sure, until I hear the whole of it.


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> tomorrow at this time (roughly) i'll be seeing Nick in the Flesh!!!!!!!! i just wish the CD was out before i went. i like to sing along!!!!!!! me and my friend came up with a list of possible ways to meet him, one of which was my job to call all hotels in the area and see if there biggest suit was booked. the only one that said yes was the hotel 5min away from my house!!!!!! fingers crossed!!!!! we'll see what happens tomorrow, we plan to follow either a black escalade or the bus kenny is driving.(kenny is his bus driver that they talk to on twitter, we spent 45 minutes looking for his picture... WE FOUND IT!!!!!!) call me what you will(i would only share these deet's with other JB fans) beacuse my friends call me nuts!!!!! lol, i know y'all don't judge on fan dedication!!!!!! congrats on getting the rodeo tix, wish i could go!
> 
> ... and that is why you don't leave 2 obsessed Jonas fans alone in a house for three hours with a computer




 I am excited!! This _is_ why you don't leave 2 JB fans at home...hopefuly we will see him!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Ah I am so excited for you Hannah!!

And LittleMissMusical (don't know your name sorry), the lady that was sitting beside me at the concert said that he drove up in a big huge Ford. She was not sure of what exact car, but I think it was probably an Expedition. She was sure that it was a Ford though... so, he's being more economical. lol


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh, I just wanted to let you all know that I just ordered my CD from Amazon. I used the $2 off code, which brought it down to $7.99. I got free shipping because I got the free trial of Amazon Prime, and then when I placed my order, I got a code for $3 off MP3s or another CD. Woo!


----------



## AlohaPolynesian

A couple things: He is staying at the Peninsula in Chicago. I saw the picture on his Twitter and I lived right by it so I could easily recognize the front of the place. 

Also, Selena Gomez was at my concert tonight and we tried to talk to her and she was a you know what! Why are you so stuck up Selena? You can't act OR sing... I've met a bunch of other celebrities and none were ever so rude!


----------



## I Am What I Am

AlohaPolynesian said:


> A couple things: He is staying at the Peninsula in Chicago. I saw the picture on his Twitter and I lived right by it so I could easily recognize the front of the place.
> *
> Also, Selena Gomez was at my concert tonight and we tried to talk to her and she was a you know what! Why are you so stuck up Selena? You can't act OR sing... I've met a bunch of other celebrities and none were ever so rude*!



Maybe she didn't want to be bothered? Maybe she was having a bad day?

There's lots of reasons she would come across as being "rude". Just because she is a celebrity doesn't mean that she has to talk to every single person who comes up. She is human after all.


And I think Selena is a good actress.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ah I am so excited for you Hannah!!
> 
> *And LittleMissMusical (don't know your name sorry), the lady that was sitting beside me at the concert said that he drove up in a big huge Ford. She was not sure of what exact car, but I think it was probably an Expedition. She was sure that it was a Ford though... so, he's being more economical. lol*



Speaking of which, my aunt was sitting in her car, waiting, and saw him go by.

And several girls I met met him before the show out by the cars.

Everybody was waiting by the bus, and at the end of the show, he snuck out in his Ford. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

AlohaPolynesian said:


> A couple things: He is staying at the Peninsula in Chicago. I saw the picture on his Twitter and I lived right by it so I could easily recognize the front of the place.
> 
> Also, Selena Gomez was at my concert tonight and we tried to talk to her and she was a you know what! Why are you so stuck up Selena? You can't act OR sing... I've met a bunch of other celebrities and none were ever so rude!



what? did she just ignore you??


----------



## AlohaPolynesian

Kool Kat said:


> what? did she just ignore you??



We got there late and she was being snuck in at the same time b/c everyone was already seated. She was with Mr Jonas and a few bodyguards...she wouldn't look at us and kept hiding her face. Then we asked if we could get a picture and she said "NO PICTURES GIRLS" in a mean tone and was taken to her seat. It was just odd...I would've thought she would have been nice! Apparently she was crying during the song he wrote about her, too.


----------



## Whitleigh

I guess it was a pretty awkward situation for her. I must say if I were her, I might just want to go ahead to my seats. I am not condoning her tone or attitude, but bless her heart, just think if you were her. At his concert, plus with her ex-boyfriends parents! Yikes.


----------



## Kool Kat

AlohaPolynesian said:


> We got there late and she was being snuck in at the same time b/c everyone was already seated. She was with Mr Jonas and a few bodyguards...she wouldn't look at us and kept hiding her face. Then we asked if we could get a picture and she said "NO PICTURES GIRLS" in a mean tone and was taken to her seat. It was just odd...I would've thought she would have been nice! *Apparently she was crying during the song he wrote about her, too.*




Ya i would have thought she would have been nice.... 

aaaww.. thats so sweet!!  _so, "stay" is about Selena, right? _

who wouldn't cry over Nick?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

OMJ!!!!! best night of my life!!!!!! me and Jonasluver showed up at 2 for the 7 o clock concert and waited along a baricade, 2 hours later multiple buses pull in and the security gaurds start to get tense. they tell us all that nick is coming out to do a meet and greet, but he will only stay if we stay quiet and don't push the barricade. he came out ans start meeting fans!!!! he got through about twenty then they start to nag on him, telling him he needed to go in. he leans closer to the gaurd and then that gaurd dissapears. he comes back moments later with nick's accostic guitar and sonny(his guitar player) with another guitar. the guard gives him the "one" finger, nick replies with "two" as he grabbed the guitar. we all start to scream and nick puts his index finger to his lips and 'shushes' us. there where people pulling in and lined up along the front, so i guess he didn't want to draw huge crowds. he played who i am and rose garden accosticly, and it. was. AWESOME!!!!!! i was meer feet away from him and in one picture i have he looks right into my camera!!!! unfourtunatly i didn't get to meet him, because after he was done the security guard MADE him go in side, he was already running late to M&G. 

the concert was fabulous, he did some different stuff then on the setlist i had. i didn't see selena however, where was she?????


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Ah I am so excited for you Hannah!!
> 
> And LittleMissMusical (don't know your name sorry), the lady that was sitting beside me at the concert said that he drove up in a big huge Ford. She was not sure of what exact car, but I think it was probably an Expedition. She was sure that it was a Ford though... so, he's being more economical. lol



he pulled up in a light blue bus. there were 4, two brown, one black and one blue. he lives in the blue one!!!!! and me llama megan!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

No one knows who Stay is about. It could be anyone or no one.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i found the video of nick playing in the parking lot on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuK3dFnHtWY

he was rly rly quite, so u gotta turn the volume up


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> OMJ!!!!! best night of my life!!!!!! me and Jonasluver showed up at 2 for the 7 o clock concert and waited along a baricade, 2 hours later multiple buses pull in and the security gaurds start to get tense. they tell us all that nick is coming out to do a meet and greet, but he will only stay if we stay quiet and don't push the barricade. he came out ans start meeting fans!!!! he got through about twenty then they start to nag on him, telling him he needed to go in. he leans closer to the gaurd and then that gaurd dissapears. he comes back moments later with nick's accostic guitar and sonny(his guitar player) with another guitar. the guard gives him the "one" finger, nick replies with "two" as he grabbed the guitar. we all start to scream and nick puts his index finger to his lips and 'shushes' us. there where people pulling in and lined up along the front, so i guess he didn't want to draw huge crowds. he played who i am and rose garden accosticly, and it. was. AWESOME!!!!!! i was meer feet away from him and in one picture i have he looks right into my camera!!!! unfourtunatly i didn't get to meet him, because after he was done the security guard MADE him go in side, he was already running late to M&G.
> 
> the concert was fabulous, he did some different stuff then on the setlist i had. i didn't see selena however, where was she?????





THAT WAS THE BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE!!!!!!! I DIDN'T EVEN SLEEP LAST NIGHT!!!!!! He looked right at us and smilied and I was holding out a Cub's hat to give him (this was the 3ed attempt ) and he noded right at me!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! Later he even twittered that he misses baseball season....me and megan think he was thinking about the hat!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till next time!!!!!!


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> he pulled up in a light blue bus. there were 4, two brown, one black and one blue. he lives in the blue one!!!!! and me llama megan!!!!!




Megan's right...I don't know what the lady was talking about...we saw him litterly step out of his bus.....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasLover25 said:


> THAT WAS THE BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE!!!!!!! I DIDN'T EVEN SLEEP LAST NIGHT!!!!!! He looked right at us and smilied and I was holding out a Cub's hat to give him (this was the 3ed attempt ) and he noded right at me!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! Later he even twittered that he misses baseball season....me and megan think he was thinking about the hat!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till next time!!!!!!



there is no other logical explination why he would tweet that!!!!! you where handing him a cubs hat AND wearing a roaddogs hat! we both had our roaddogs tee's on but our coats covered them up. he semed soooo happy, i've never seen him smaile as much as he did!!!!!! what a great guy !!!!!!


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> there is no other logical explination why he would tweet that!!!!! you where handing him a cubs hat AND wearing a roaddogs hat! we both had our roaddogs tee's on but our coats covered them up. he semed soooo happy, i've never seen him smaile as much as he did!!!!!! what a great guy !!!!!!



I hope it is about me but who knows....he might have just been reambering the roaddogs game...but I hand a roaddogs hat on so idk lol. Oh yea i am positive that he saw right through out jackets and saw the roaddogs t-shirts!!! LOL  He did look really happy...


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasLover25 said:


> I hope it is about me but who knows....he might have just been reambering the roaddogs game...but I hand a roaddogs hat on so idk lol. Oh yea i am positive that he saw right through out jackets and saw the roaddogs t-shirts!!! LOL  He did look really happy...



i miss him already!!!!!


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> i miss him already!!!!!




Me to!! I get so sad after they leave i go throught Jonas withdwarl. Just think mabey next concert he will reamber us..well I can always hope...


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> No one knows who Stay is about. It could be anyone or no one.



Duh Jade, we already decided this. He wrote the song the night of/day after he met me.. it is obviously about me!!! lol Only kidding of course.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Duh Jade, we already decided this. He wrote the song the night of/day after he met me.. it is obviously about me!!! lol Only kidding of course.




Hmm...I thought it was about the awesome girl he saw at the DC Games in 2008 who kept getting his attention.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Anyone ever listen to the original When You Look Me in The Eyes and Please Be Mine?

I like them better.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Hmm...I thought it was about the awesome girl he saw at the DC Games in 2008 who kept getting his attention.




Nope, sorry. It is only about me. Don't worry, when I marry him, I will let you meet him.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Nope, sorry. It is only about me. Don't worry, when I marry him, I will let you meet him.


Maybe it's about BOTH of us? Hmmm...


----------



## JonasLover25

I Am What I Am said:


> Anyone ever listen to the original When You Look Me in The Eyes and Please Be Mine?
> 
> I like them better.



Yea they are really good.. I like the line in the origional WYLMITE where they say "how long will I be waiting to be a better man" i wish they didn't chang it to "how loing will I be waiting to be with you agin" I don't  know I just feel like the origional is deeper and more heart felt.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Duh Jade, we already decided this. He wrote the song the night of/day after he met me.. it is obviously about me!!! lol Only kidding of course.





I Am What I Am said:


> Hmm...I thought it was about the awesome girl he saw at the DC Games in 2008 who kept getting his attention.





Whitleigh said:


> Nope, sorry. It is only about me. Don't worry, when I marry him, I will let you meet him.





I Am What I Am said:


> Maybe it's about BOTH of us? Hmmm...



come on yall, we ALL know its about me, the amazing girl he hasnt met in real life but only in his dreams xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> come on yall, we ALL know its about me, the amazing girl he hasnt met in real life but only in his dreams xD



Oh sure!! He has never met you, yet it is about you. Yet he met me within hours of writing it. I think we both know the truth.  Hehe, only in my dreams is that song about me!


----------



## JonasLover25

Whitleigh said:


> Oh sure!! He has never met you, yet it is about you. Yet he met me within hours of writing it. I think we both know the truth.  Hehe, only in my dreams is that song about me!




hah lets call a truce and say it is about all of us  cuz we know it is!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> come on yall, we ALL know its about me, the amazing girl he hasnt met in real life but only in his dreams xD



come on guys don't gossip about me!!!!!! jk! as long as it's not about miley i don't care who it's about!


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> come on guys don't gossip about me!!!!!! jk! as long as it's not about miley i don't care who it's about!



AMAZING POINT!!! You are officialy a genius...or 3 points shy of a genius LOL


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasLover25 said:


> AMAZING POINT!!! You are officialy a genius...or 3 points shy of a genius LOL



nice nick quote!!!!!!!!! did i even need to look at ur username to know this is u kristin??????


----------



## Vally

My mom said that on the Daily Ten, they said Joe is thinking of going solo. Don't know if I believe it. Lol sorry if this was already a topic of conversation. Not sure if it was and I don't feel like going through old posts haha


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> My mom said that on the Daily Ten, they said Joe is thinking of going solo. Don't know if I believe it. Lol sorry if this was already a topic of conversation. Not sure if it was and I don't feel like going through old posts haha



It has not been on here! And I would think he surely would not do that, but I do wonder how long this will last with Kevin married now.


----------



## Kool Kat

^ I really hope he doesn't go solo. I already feel like JB is kinda falling apart.


----------



## Whitleigh

I had a dream last night that the Jonas Brothers all spent the night in Nashville, and I missed it! I have no idea why I thought that they would be there, but I "saw it on the news". And also, in the background, I could hear the Bachelor playing. I have the weirdest dreams!!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> It has not been on here! And I would think he surely would not do that, but I do wonder how long this will last with Kevin married now.





Kool Kat said:


> ^ I really hope he doesn't go solo. I already feel like JB is kinda falling apart.



I really want them to stay together but everything is changing...


----------



## Vally

OMG I GOT TAGGED!!!!! AAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol sorry I've been waiting to get tagged for like ever! Hiding behind what chair?


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> I really want them to stay together but everything is changing...



I'm getting scared.


----------



## bans729

my rodeo tickets came in the mail today!!! im so excited


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> nice nick quote!!!!!!!!! did i even need to look at ur username to know this is u kristin??????



haha yea....lucky guess....I love JONAS I just need to make t-shirts with a bunch of quotes on them...want to do that with me??


----------



## LittleMissMusical

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want Macy's super jonas fan shirt!!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> my rodeo tickets came in the mail today!!! im so excited



well, i'm jealus. haha. ur gonna have lots of fun


----------



## Vally

Ahhhh. Why'd my tag go away? >_<


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Ahhhh. Why'd my tag go away? >_<



oh no!

Did you edit it?


----------



## Vally

I Am What I Am said:


> oh no!
> 
> Did you edit it?



Yes but I thought it would stull have the colors...


----------



## bans729

so at confirmation class today our group leader was telling us how next week our pastor was going to talk to us the whole time so we wouldnt have small group, but the next week (feb 2nd) we would have small group for the whole hour and a half, and it was a 'free topic' night so we should start thinking about what we wanted to talk about, so i was like "hey, thats the same day nick jonas's cd comes out!!! we can talk about that and have a listening party!!" and the whole rest of my group (my group is 7 boys + me, haha) was like oh my god hannah shut up  xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so at confirmation class today our group leader was telling us how next week our pastor was going to talk to us the whole time so we wouldnt have small group, but the next week (feb 2nd) we would have small group for the whole hour and a half, and it was a 'free topic' night so we should start thinking about what we wanted to talk about, so i was like "hey, thats the same day nick jonas's cd comes out!!! we can talk about that and have a listening party!!" and the whole rest of my group (my group is 7 boys + me, haha) was like oh my god hannah shut up  xD



WOOHOO!! You got your tix. I am so excited for you! And I don't think I really understand what a confirmation group is, but being alone with seven high school boys cannot be enjoyable. I went to a HS game tonight, and somehow ended up next to the opposing team's student section. Good grief.. I do not miss high school!! Those boys are so weird! lol Sadly though, that is the most contact I have had with boys even remotely near my age. All of the males in my classes don't like girls.. not much eye candy.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> WOOHOO!! You got your tix. I am so excited for you! And I don't think I really understand what a confirmation group is, but being alone with seven high school boys cannot be enjoyable. I went to a HS game tonight, and somehow ended up next to the opposing team's student section. Good grief.. I do not miss high school!! Those boys are so weird! lol Sadly though, that is the most contact I have had with boys even remotely near my age. All of the males in my classes don't like girls.. not much eye candy.



well im catholic so im getting confirmed in may, and in order to get confirmed we have to go to these lame meetings every week that waste my time. i get some mild entertainment out of it though because one of the boys in my group is really weird haha. i actually quite enjoy being alone with 7 boys, seeing as i'm surrounded by girls all day. yay all girls school  xD


----------



## Whitleigh

On the Daily 10 today, it said that Nick and Selena may be "rekindling their flame". She has been seen with him on his tour on several dates apparently... very interesting!


----------



## Whitleigh

Awwww, Kevy is a Dad. lol 

http://www.peoplepets.com/news/celebrities/meet-kevin-and-danielle-jonas-s-new-puppy-riley/1


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want Macy's super jonas fan shirt!!!!!!!



well were both going to have one...  We also need to make one the says whatever do you mean stella malone??


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Awwww, Kevy is a Dad. lol
> 
> http://www.peoplepets.com/news/celebrities/meet-kevin-and-danielle-jonas-s-new-puppy-riley/1



Oh my God you had me so scared. I was like, "WHAT?! KIDS?!"


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> Oh my God you had me so scared. I was like, "WHAT?! KIDS?!"



hahahah me too i was like HOLY CRAP HE JUST GOT MARRIED. TOO SOON. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

haha you guys are silly 

thats such a cute little puppy! aww
and oh my gosh... for some reason i just relized how cute dani and kev look together.


----------



## Whitleigh

Hehe, sorry! Just wanted to fool ya a little bit. lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasLover25 said:


> well were both going to have one...  We also need to make one the says whatever do you mean stella malone??



yes!!!! we've talked about it!!!!! still got "who i am" written on my index finger whith blue crayola lol!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> yes!!!! we've talked about it!!!!! still got "who i am" written on my index finger whith blue crayola lol!!!!!



So I see in your siggy that it is 82 DAYS until Glee. That makes me want to cry. I love that show, and 82 days seems like FOREVER!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> So I see in your siggy that it is 82 DAYS until Glee. That makes me want to cry. I love that show, and 82 days seems like FOREVER!!



i know!!!!!!!!!!  makes me sad


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> So I see in your siggy that it is 82 DAYS until Glee. That makes me want to cry. I love that show, and 82 days seems like FOREVER!!



Oh I know! My friend Bria just got me hooked on that show, literally THIS weekend. We watched like 6 episodes straight through. I've decided I'm naming my son future Fynn. (I think it looks cooler with a "y") Anyone else think Puck is adorable?


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> Oh I know! My friend Bria just got me hooked on that show, literally THIS weekend. We watched like 6 episodes straight through. I've decided I'm naming my son future Fynn. (I think it looks cooler with a "y") Anyone else think Puck is adorable?



Is Puck the real baby-daddy? If so, he is HOT! lol. I have not seen it in forever, since they aren't NEW anymore. :'(


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> Is Puck the real baby-daddy? If so, he is HOT! lol. I have not seen it in forever, since they aren't NEW anymore. :'(



Yep! That'll be one cute baby lol. Oh my God. Whats-her-name... Mr. Shoe's wife... Anywho... She creeps the heck outta me! Why did he even marry her?! She's all "gimmie your baby" and stuff. CREEPER!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ya know there's a Glee thread!!! just look up " are you a gleek?" it's pretty quite now,... it'll pick up when the season restarts!


----------



## Vally

LittleMissMusical said:


> ya know there's a Glee thread!!! just look up " are you a gleek?" it's pretty quite now,... it'll pick up when the season restarts!



I don't do those fan threads.


XD


Sarcasm.


----------



## Vally

Lol his wife's name is Terri! haha


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> Lol his wife's name is Terri! haha



That show cracks me up! I wish it would hurry up and come back!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Hey. 

I couldn't post for a while cause my computer had a virus, so I had to use my dad's.

I laughed when you freaked out about Kevin's "baby".


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Hey.
> 
> I couldn't post for a while cause my computer had a virus, so I had to use my dad's.
> 
> I laughed when you freaked out about Kevin's "baby".



I know it was bad of me to do that, but I just could not resist. It was too funny, and I knew it would freak everyone out. Sorry guys.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I know it was bad of me to do that, but I just could not resist. It was too funny, and I knew it would freak everyone out. Sorry guys.



I actually would do that too if he had a baby so soon.

I did that when he got engaged at so dang young. O___O

...and married at so young.


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> That show cracks me up! I wish it would hurry up and come back!!



Totally!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

<------------ i found nicks broadway playbill picture!!!!!!!!! he is soooo cute


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> <------------ i found nicks broadway playbill picture!!!!!!!!! he is soooo cute



simply adorable.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> <------------ i found nicks broadway playbill picture!!!!!!!!! he is soooo cute



NIIICK. He's so cuute!


----------



## Tinkerbell63

Never post on here but, how many jonas brothers concerts have you been to? Just curious. I 've been to 1.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Tinkerbell63 said:


> Never post on here but, how many jonas brothers concerts have you been to? Just curious. I 've been to 1.



3 full Jonas Brothers concerts.

1 4-song acoustic set

and 

1 Nick Jonas ATA concert.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Tinkerbell63 said:


> Never post on here but, how many jonas brothers concerts have you been to? Just curious. I 've been to 1.



4 full shows
1 DC Games commencement concert.


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> yes!!!! we've talked about it!!!!! still got "who i am" written on my index finger whith blue crayola lol!!!!!



me to only in sharpie....way to channel like 3ed grader


----------



## bans729

Tinkerbell63 said:


> Never post on here but, how many jonas brothers concerts have you been to? Just curious. I 've been to 1.



2 real concerts
1 rodeo concert
going to the rodeo again in march


----------



## Kool Kat

Tinkerbell63 said:


> Never post on here but, how many jonas brothers concerts have you been to? Just curious. I 've been to 1.



1 Jonas Brothers concert
1 Nick Jonas ATA concert 

and i plan to go to many more XD


----------



## Vally

JonasLover25 said:


> me to only in sharpie....way to channel like 3ed grader



Channeling my inner third grader today in history class: after midterms, my two friends and I drew moustaches on our index fingers on the inside then held them up and walked around.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Tinkerbell63 said:


> Never post on here but, how many jonas brothers concerts have you been to? Just curious. I 've been to 1.



3 jonas brothers (WYLMITE, BUT, and WT) 

1 nick ATA (i was there early and also saw nick play an accostic set in the parking lot

1 Road dogs game (first loosing game, sigh)


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://oceanup.com/2010/01/21/nick-jonas-conspiracy-theory-new-song


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> http://oceanup.com/2010/01/21/nick-jonas-conspiracy-theory-new-song



Love It!! This was one of my favs at his concert!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> http://oceanup.com/2010/01/21/nick-jonas-conspiracy-theory-new-song





Thank yeeew for posting that.


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> http://oceanup.com/2010/01/21/nick-jonas-conspiracy-theory-new-song



love it.


----------



## bans729

hey i dont know how religious any of yall are but it would mean a lot to me if yall could say a prayer for my dog...she has kidney stones for the second time in the past few months and there's a good chance she wont make it...


----------



## Whitleigh

lol


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> hey i dont know how religious any of yall are but it would mean a lot to me if yall could say a prayer for my dog...she has kidney stones for the second time in the past few months and there's a good chance she wont make it...



Aww Hannah, how awful!! I will definitely pray for your puppy.


----------



## Kool Kat

So, did anyone try calling jb on their saynow line? they were taking live calls at 1PM, which really upsets me cause I was in school!! So i didnt get to call. lol.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> hey i dont know how religious any of yall are but it would mean a lot to me if yall could say a prayer for my dog...she has kidney stones for the second time in the past few months and there's a good chance she wont make it...


----------



## Vally

bans729 said:


> hey i dont know how religious any of yall are but it would mean a lot to me if yall could say a prayer for my dog...she has kidney stones for the second time in the past few months and there's a good chance she wont make it...



 Hannah, I'll pray for your dog. I hope she makes it through!


----------



## JonasLover25

Vally said:


> Channeling my inner third grader today in history class: after midterms, my two friends and I drew moustaches on our index fingers on the inside then held them up and walked around.





haha niice!!!!!!!  Next you need a paper mustache like joe in fan mail!!!!! Did they ever get that back on their youtube????


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5FoNmJZB_Y

State of Emergency


----------



## Whitleigh

Ok, so I just need to know if anyone has watched My Life as Liz. I think it is the funniest thing EVER but cannot for the life of me figure out if it is real or what. Is it fiction, or acutally reality? I am so confused. lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DyP0OPGAU4

Vespers Goodbye

my favorite <3


----------



## Kool Kat

rosegarden.. yall have probably heard this a billion times, but here's a studio version  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO0jhoG_XW4


----------



## Kool Kat

Last time around!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toK_ySezS2M&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Kool Kat

I Am What I Am said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DyP0OPGAU4
> 
> Vespers Goodbye
> 
> my favorite <3



That's beautiful. It's amazing how much talent that kid has.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Just listened to it again. 


Ohmygoodness I nearly cried. <3


----------



## inlalaland

Okay, so I'm trying really hard to not to listen to the songs! Really hard. xD
Except for Conspiracy Theory [thank you Mandy! xD], I've listened to that song on repeat all day. In fact, it's on now.


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Okay, so I'm trying really hard to not to listen to the songs! Really hard. xD
> Except for Conspiracy Theory [thank you Mandy! xD], I've listened to that song on repeat all day. In fact, it's on now.



hehe Elsie, you can do it!! I guess it is different to me since I have already heard most of them. It is weird, bc over the summer when LVATT came out, I felt bad for listening to them. Like I was committing a crime. lol. Now I like them.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I've listened to 3 of the songs so far.

Vespers Goodbye is so definitely my favorite.


----------



## Whitleigh

Did anyone pre-order their CD?


----------



## I Am What I Am

I didn't. I'm gonna get it from Target so I can get the CD/DVD version.

It's probably the closest I'm gonna get to see one of his concerts...


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I didn't. I'm gonna get it from Target so I can get the CD/DVD version.
> 
> It's probably the closest I'm gonna get to see one of his concerts...



You never know!! He could take another trip around the US!


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> Okay, so I'm trying really hard to not to listen to the songs! Really hard. xD
> Except for Conspiracy Theory [thank you Mandy! xD], I've listened to that song on repeat all day. In fact, it's on now.



Me too. I am NOT ruining any more songs.

I've already "ruined" Conspiracy Theory twice and I HAVE TO STOP.


----------



## Kool Kat

wow. You guys have a strong will power. I can't keep my self from listening to the songs.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

check out my pimped out siggy!!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

So, i told my mom that i really need this, and that it would be a good investment in my future. and my mom goes "Why? So you can meet you Furture husband?" and i was just like exactly. 

http://charityfolks.com/cfauctions/...8515&catname=Celebrity+&+Hollywood&mcid=18204


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> So, i told my mom that i really need this, and that it would be a good investment in my future. and my mom goes "Why? So you can meet you Furture husband?" and i was just like exactly.
> 
> http://charityfolks.com/cfauctions/...8515&catname=Celebrity+&+Hollywood&mcid=18204



tell her that your helping haiti!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> You never know!! He could take another trip around the US!


I really really hope so!

I wanted to see him so bad!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> tell her that your helping haiti!!!!!!!



haha. i did. but, we've already donated a lot to Haiti, so that didn't work either. lol.  hey, we could go together and split the cost hahahaha


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> check out my pimped out siggy!!!!!!!



LOVE the icon. xD

I have that as a flair.


----------



## Vally

Okay I've listened to 40 seconds of Vespers Goodbye and I'm like ready to cry and I don't know why. He is so talented. People seriously need to stop judging him because he's from the Disney Channel and used to sing pop music. There's nothing wrong with that. He is really one of the best performers out there right now and he needs to be recognized for that.



NJ power rant XD


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> Okay I've listened to 40 seconds of Vespers Goodbye and I'm like ready to cry and I don't know why. He is so talented. People seriously need to stop judging him because he's from the Disney Channel and used to sing pop music. There's nothing wrong with that. He is really one of the best performers out there right now and he needs to be recognized for that.
> 
> 
> 
> NJ power rant XD



i completly agree with everything you just said.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Vally said:


> Okay I've listened to 40 seconds of Vespers Goodbye and I'm like ready to cry and I don't know why. He is so talented. People seriously need to stop judging him because he's from the Disney Channel and used to sing pop music. There's nothing wrong with that. He is really one of the best performers out there right now and he needs to be recognized for that.
> 
> 
> 
> NJ power rant XD




 

Justin Timberlake and Britney Spears BOTH started out with Disney,


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Justin Timberlake and Britney Spears BOTH started out with Disney,



Oh goodness, let's not compare them to JB! lol. I know that you were just saying that bc of their success, but, hehe, let's hope they don't follow so closely in their footsteps.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Oh goodness, let's not compare them to JB! lol. I know that you were just saying that bc of their success, but, hehe, let's hope they don't follow so closely in their footsteps.




lol I meant in success.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> lol I meant in success.



I know you did!


----------



## Kool Kat

^^.. haha ya cuz i defiantly don't want our boys to shave off their amazing hair!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> ^^.. haha ya cuz i defiantly don't want our boys to shave off their amazing hair!!!



lol!!!!!


----------



## bans729

so apparently nick had to cancel his show tonight because he is sick??



> Nick Jonas & The Administration had to cancel the show this evening in Denver, CO. Nick is not feeling well and at his doctors direction should not perform. The band, management and promoter apologize that the show must be cancelled on such short notice. We will do everything to reschedule and play for our wonderful fans. Tickets can be refunded at point of purchase.



(thats from facebook btw haha)
i hope he feels better!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

new to disney channel JONAS episode on tonight!!!!! the beauty pageant one!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> Okay I've listened to 40 seconds of Vespers Goodbye and I'm like ready to cry and I don't know why. He is so talented. People seriously need to stop judging him because he's from the Disney Channel and used to sing pop music. There's nothing wrong with that. He is really one of the best performers out there right now and he needs to be recognized for that.
> 
> 
> 
> NJ power rant XD



I agree completely. People take assumptions that he's kiddie and "manufactured by Disney" and they won't touch him or his music with a 10 foot pole.
Same goes with all three as a group, maybe moreso.

I saw a lot of adults at my NJATA concert talking about how talented he was, and that they were happy their kids supported him (some actually had no kids, apparently). I wish people wouldn't judge them before they hear their music.

Dangit, I ranted too. -__-


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> I agree completely. People take assumptions that he's kiddie and "manufactured by Disney" and they won't touch him or his music with a 10 foot pole.
> Same goes with all three as a group, maybe moreso.
> 
> I saw a lot of adults at my NJATA concert talking about how talented he was, and that they were happy their kids supported him (some actually had no kids, apparently). I wish people wouldn't judge them before they hear their music.
> 
> Dangit, I ranted too. -__-



i tell all my "non- jonas luvin" friends to give his music a shot. his new stuff sounds more daugtry/ kings of leon like then it does the Jonas Brothers. it's not that "cookie cutter popstar stuff"(jonas quote ) it has more of a soft rock vibe!


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh no, I know that it is better that he canceled but just think how crushed you would be if you were going?!? I really hope that he will be able to reschedule, but I wonder how ticket sales for that will go, since they said that refunds can be made. 

And I just saw about an hour ago on my Tivo that it was set to record. WOOHOO!!!! I can't wait, it has been far too long since a new one has aired!


----------



## Mandy91

inlalaland said:


> Okay, so I'm trying really hard to not to listen to the songs! Really hard. xD
> Except for Conspiracy Theory [thank you Mandy! xD], I've listened to that song on repeat all day. In fact, it's on now.




Had to introduce the people walking past the bench at Universal to Nick's musical talent. If only that thing next to us didn't go RIIIIING every minute. xD

The only song I've listened to besides Conspiracy Theory is Vesper's Goodbye. I really love them both.
And feel better Nickers!


----------



## JonasLover25

Kool Kat said:


> ^^.. haha ya cuz i defiantly don't want our boys to shave off their amazing hair!!!





HAHAH!!!! I *LOVE* that!! There are like a million reasons and the most important one to the Jonas Brothers fans (including me) is that we don't want them to cut all their hair off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omj!!!!!

plobnrg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> i tell all my "non- jonas luvin" friends to give his music a shot. his new stuff sounds more daugtry/ kings of leon like then it does the Jonas Brothers. it's not that "cookie cutter popstar stuff"(jonas quote ) it has more of a soft rock vibe!



haha. I have a friend who doesn't like the Jonas Brothers. But, I got her to listen to NJATA songs, and she loves them!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

JonasLover25 said:


> HAHAH!!!! I *LOVE* that!! There are like a million reasons and the most important one to the Jonas Brothers fans (including me) is that we don't want them to cut all their hair off!!!!!!!!!



 I only said that cuz you guys were talking about brittany spears and she shaved all her hair off a long time ago lol.


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> omj!!!!!
> 
> plobnrg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



??????????????


----------



## Kool Kat

I hope Nick gets feeling better soon. Poor kid. Probably just over did it. I feel bad for everyone that was gonna go to the concert. If my show was cancled, I would be in tears. I hope Nick reschedules the concert.

My tivo recoreded the new jonas!! woot! I'm gonna watch it as soon as i get home from school tomorrow! It's been so long since a new one! haha. Does Joe have his new hair in this one or is it his old shaggy hair? I hope it's is new joehawk, I think he looks so cute with his hair like that!


----------



## I Am What I Am

littlemissmusical said:


> omj!!!!!
> 
> plobnrg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*faolkrop!*


----------



## Kool Kat

^ I'm guessing thats something from the new Jonas??


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> i tell all my "non- jonas luvin" friends to give his music a shot. his new stuff sounds more daugtry/ kings of leon like then it does the Jonas Brothers. it's not that "cookie cutter popstar stuff"(jonas quote ) it has more of a soft rock vibe!



I know, it sounds like something I might hear on the radio, or something.

I just really hope he gets the respect he deserves. I mean REALLY deserves.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> omj!!!!!
> 
> plobnrg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry for posting twice, but...

*YOU'RE ALL SO PLOBNRG.*


----------



## Vally

I thought that was pretty plobnrg


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> I thought that was pretty plobnrg



I bet now it'd be even more plobnrg.

xD

But yeah, that is pretty plobnrg. I wanna be that lady behind Kevin.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> ^ I'm guessing thats something from the new Jonas??



u guessed it!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> I thought that was pretty plobnrg



W.O.W. Thanks for that.. it made my night!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> u guessed it!!!!



haha. i watched the show when i got home from school today. it was funny. But the haloween was is still my fave. 

hey check this out..

http://oceanup.com/2010/01/24/nick-jonas-sick-denver-show-canceled

I think his shirt got pulled down _a little to far.._


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mine wasn't from JONAS. 

Mine was from The Amanda Show.


----------



## JonasLover25

Kool Kat said:


> haha. i watched the show when i got home from school today. it was funny. But the haloween was is still my fave.
> 
> hey check this out..
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2010/01/24/nick-jonas-sick-denver-show-canceled
> 
> I think his shirt got pulled down _a little to far.._




LOL litterly!!!  my dad was totally in the room when I clicked on that and was like....what?...nevermind I don't want to know........and now I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

JonasLover25 said:


> LOL litterly!!!  my dad was totally in the room when I clicked on that and was like....what?...nevermind I don't want to know........and now I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!!!



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kool Kat

I'ts been 4 weeks since my concert. I cant belive it. Time goes by to fast. I really wish i could just relive that night. That was one of the best night of my life.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> I'ts been 4 weeks since my concert. I cant belive it. Time goes by to fast. I really wish i could just relive that night. That was one of the best night of my life.



I felt the same way at my first concert. I still wanna go back to that night, and it's been, what, like, 3 years?


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I felt the same way at my first concert. I still wanna go back to that night, and it's been, what, like, 3 years?



I know! i guess, it's just like something about these boys, they just leave you with wanting more and more!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> W.O.W. Thanks for that.. it made my night!


Haha no problem!


Kool Kat said:


> haha. i watched the show when i got home from school today. it was funny. But the haloween was is still my fave.
> 
> hey check this out..
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2010/01/24/nick-jonas-sick-denver-show-canceled
> 
> I think his shirt got pulled down _a little to far.._



O: just take it off, Nick!


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> Haha no problem!
> 
> 
> O: just take it off, Nick!





i wish he would XD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> I know! i guess, it's just like something about these boys, they just leave you with wanting more and more!



I know. 

I also love the whole pre-concert....excitement.
The whole process, y'know?

Getting there, meeting other fans, and freaking out when you see the stage.

I remeber seeing the World Tour stage for the first time.

I FREAKED.  It was amazing.


----------



## Kool Kat

EYE CANDY!!!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...a=N&ad=w5&start=108&ei=j41fS9DkAc2Qtge1tYGLDA




http://images.google.com/imgres?img...uk&channel=us&ad=w5&ei=co5fS7yjN82QtgeNtf2KDA



you said you wish Nick would just take the shirt off.. haha.. but these are kinda old pics... oh well. enjoy!


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I know.
> 
> I also love the whole pre-concert....excitement.
> The whole process, y'know?
> 
> Getting there, meeting other fans, and freaking out when you see the stage.
> 
> I remeber seeing the World Tour stage for the first time.
> 
> I FREAKED.  It was amazing.



I FREAKED TOO! the world tour was my very fist jb concert!! it got me hocked on going to their concerts! haha!   I just love it. I even love the traveling. My city is not that big, so i always have to travel, and its just so much fun sitting in the car freaking out with your friend.  Like, we were sitting in the car squeling.. we were so excitied.   It's fun to meet people who love jb as much as you do.  haha   It's just the everything together that makes the night AMAZING!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> EYE CANDY!!!
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...a=N&ad=w5&start=108&ei=j41fS9DkAc2Qtge1tYGLDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...uk&channel=us&ad=w5&ei=co5fS7yjN82QtgeNtf2KDA
> 
> 
> 
> you said you wish Nick would just take the shirt off.. haha.. but these are kinda old pics... oh well. enjoy!




More shorty-shorts... I just don't get it!! lol


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> More shorty-shorts... I just don't get it!! lol



haha! i don't get it either....


oh well. at least their cuties!


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> haha! i don't get it either....
> 
> 
> oh well. at least their cuties!



Yeah, they definitely are. They just need to lose those shorts.. that is the only problem I have with them. lol. Everything else I can live with. That is pretty good for that to be the only thing though!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Yeah, they definitely are. They just need to lose those shorts.. that is the only problem I have with them. lol. Everything else I can live with. That is pretty good for that to be the only thing though!



haha. ya the shorts are just... weird. haha.. 

You should have asked Nick why they were those when you meet him! haha jk that would be kinda mean..

oh well. at least you can see there lovely legs... i guess haha.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> haha. ya the shorts are just... weird. haha..
> 
> You should have asked Nick why they were those when you meet him! haha jk that would be kinda mean..
> 
> oh well. at least you can see there lovely legs... i guess haha.



Ha, yeah right!!! I did not even tell him my NAME!!! Yikes, my mind was so blank then.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Ha, yeah right!!! I did not even tell him my NAME!!! Yikes, my mind was so blank then.



honey, it's ok. I would have gone blank too. Did you ask for a hug?


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> honey, it's ok. I would have gone blank too. Did you ask for a hug?



Didn't have to, got one anyway!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Didn't have to, got one anyway!



ooh ooh! lucky girl!! He must have thought you were pretty  

After all, he did write that song about you...


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> ooh ooh! lucky girl!! He must have thought you were pretty
> 
> After all, he did write that song about you...



You are so right, BTW, you are my new BFF. lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

not fair!!!!!!! jonaslover25(kristin) left today to go to the bahama's!!!! the same place kevin met the loveof his life *sigh*


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> I FREAKED TOO! the world tour was my very fist jb concert!! it got me hocked on going to their concerts! haha!   I just love it. I even love the traveling. My city is not that big, so i always have to travel, and its just so much fun sitting in the car freaking out with your friend.  Like, we were sitting in the car squeling.. we were so excitied.   It's fun to meet people who love jb as much as you do.  haha   It's just the everything together that makes the night AMAZING!!



Well, I had to travel 4 hours to both the World Tour and the NJ show, so I think the long trips make it more exciting.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Well, I had to travel 4 hours to both the World Tour and the NJ show, so I think the long trips make it more exciting.



I only had to travel 2 hours for the world tour and the NJ concert. And the traveling does make it all the more fun!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> You are so right, BTW, you are my new BFF. lol



haha, i love you, new best friend


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> not fair!!!!!!! jonaslover25(kristin) left today to go to the bahama's!!!! the same place kevin met the loveof his life *sigh*



I going on a disney cruise to the bahamas this spring, and im so excitied. haha


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> I going on a disney cruise to the bahamas this spring, and im so excitied. haha


fun!!!!!!! you'll have a blast!!! we r going on the Caribbean one in october.


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> fun!!!!!!! you'll have a blast!!! we r going on the Caribbean one in october.



that's cool. Have you ever been on a cruise before? This will be my very fist one!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> that's cool. Have you ever been on a cruise before? This will be my very fist one!!



I went on the Dis Cruise back in 2000 I think. It was super fun!! You will love it. I always dreamed of being at a "sail-away party" or farewell party or whatever, but I got seasick.  Ha, just my luck. You will probably be fine though, I just get car sick and stuff.


----------



## Vally

My mom keeps making fun of Joe because all he's saying is "yeah" and not "yes" lol


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> My mom keeps making fun of Joe because all he's saying is "yeah" and not "yes" lol



haha _yeah_
If i ever meet him i'll give him thesaurus 


I was watching it. and my mom comes in and goes "ooh he's cute" haha i was just like oh, yes he is! haha


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> I went on the Dis Cruise back in 2000 I think. It was super fun!! You will love it. I always dreamed of being at a "sail-away party" or farewell party or whatever, but I got seasick.  Ha, just my luck. You will probably be fine though, I just get car sick and stuff.



oh that sucks. I think I'll be fine. I don't get any type of motion sickness. lol. I'm  really excitied. My mom found some other people thru dis,that will be on our cruise that also have girls my age, so i've been kinda talking to them! I'm excitied!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> My mom keeps making fun of Joe because all he's saying is "yeah" and not "yes" lol



That's all he said. 

I'm sad they cut his audition day short.


----------



## bans729

Vally said:


> My mom keeps making fun of Joe because all he's saying is "yeah" and not "yes" lol



hahaha my mom did too!!!
i was kinda sad, they like barely showed him
oh and that last girl who auditioned, i kind of know her. haha not really, but like i know a girl who knows her and i have mutual friends with her on facebook xD


----------



## Kool Kat

wait.. they got his day short? why?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Just BOUNCEing the thread back to the top.


----------



## Kool Kat

major eye candy 

http://oceanup.com/2010/01/28/nick-jonas-vman-muscular-


----------



## I Am What I Am

I have to say, I liked Neil Patrick Harris as a guest judge better.


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> major eye candy
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2010/01/28/nick-jonas-vman-muscular-



oh yum


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> major eye candy
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2010/01/28/nick-jonas-vman-muscular-



Excuse me whilst I go faint...


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Excuse me whilst I go faint...


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh my goodness. That is so great. It certainly turned my frown upside down.


----------



## Kool Kat

he has the most amazing arm muscles.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> he has the most amazing arm muscles.



He just is the most amazing. period. 

Thought you all might like to read this: 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20333631,00.html


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> that's cool. Have you ever been on a cruise before? This will be my very fist one!!



they r sooo much fun!!!!!!! i spend like 24/7 in the stack!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> *He just is the most amazing. period. *
> 
> Thought you all might like to read this:
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20333631,00.html



YES. Someone finally says it. xD

And haha, that's so cute. 
I really hope they kiss in CR2. Just something I wanna see. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> YES. Someone finally says it. xD
> 
> And haha, that's so cute.
> I really hope they kiss in CR2. Just something I wanna see. xD



i wanna see them kiss, too. haha


----------



## Kool Kat

Did anyone watch Nick on the Jay Leno show last night?


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> they r sooo much fun!!!!!!! i spend like 24/7 in the stack!!!!



what's the stack? srry i'm uneducated on disney cruises haha.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> Did anyone watch Nick on the Jay Leno show last night?



No, I forgot!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> No, I forgot!!



I recorded it on my TV.

Last night my mom told me she'd watch to tell me when he was on there, and ended up turning it to NFL Network, and totally made me miss him.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I recorded it on my TV.
> 
> Last night my mom told me she'd watch to tell me when he was on there, and ended up turning it to NFL Network, and totally made me miss him.



I HATE when people change the Tivo when I am recording!!!!! I wish it were password protected, lol.


----------



## Kool Kat

aww im sorry you guys missed it. i watched it online cuz i fell alseep beofe it was on. haha

You can watch it here:  

http://www.thejaylenoshow.com/video/episodes/#vid=1197533


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce


----------



## Kool Kat

Use Somebody:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTs5VPUMKT0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce. 




where is everybody??


----------



## Whitleigh

Playing in the snow!! This is the most I can remember in a LONG time. It is so powdery though, you can't even make a snowball. We still got out the car hood and took a spin through the field. Fun fun.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Playing in the snow!! This is the most I can remember in a LONG time. It is so powdery though, you can't even make a snowball. We still got out the car hood and took a spin through the field. Fun fun.



haha. Me and my friend want to go sledding then watch JB on the grammys, tonight. but my mom refuses do drive in the snow!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> haha. Me and my friend want to go sledding then watch JB on the grammys, tonight. but my mom refuses do drive in the snow!!



With good cause I am sure.  You can just now see the blacktop on the road in front of my house. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> With good cause I am sure.  You can just now see the blacktop on the road in front of my house. It's ridiculous.



oh wow... is JB going to be preforming or presenting? I'm a  little bit confused.


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> bounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is everybody??



i was gone allllll weekend in the woods. gotta love confirmation retreats


----------



## aquarhapsody

Wow. This is the first time I've been able to stay on the DisBoards in days. 

Stoopid computer.


----------



## Whitleigh

Didn't their little newsletter thing a few days ago say they would be? I'll check then edit...

K, I found it: 

JB Present Grammys!
The 52nd annual Grammys will air live on CBS at 8pm ET/PT on January 31 from the Staples Center in Los Angeles. The Recording Academy recently unveiled the first group of presenters for the Grammys, which includes Jonas Brothers! Make sure to tune in and see if the guys will wear tuxedos... 

Looks like they will be presenting. And oh my goodness, two more days until NJATA!!!

Edited again to add: When were the world tour dates announced last year? Wasn't it sometime around now? Because I know for sure that we started buying them around the 13th of March... or somewhere in there...


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Didn't their little newsletter thing a few days ago say they would be? I'll check then edit...
> 
> K, I found it:
> 
> JB Present Grammys!
> The 52nd annual Grammys will air live on CBS at 8pm ET/PT on January 31 from the Staples Center in Los Angeles. The Recording Academy recently unveiled the first group of presenters for the Grammys, which includes Jonas Brothers! Make sure to tune in and see if the guys will wear tuxedos...
> 
> Looks like they will be presenting. And oh my goodness, two more days until NJATA!!!
> 
> Edited again to add: When were the world tour dates announced last year? Wasn't it sometime around now? Because I know for sure that we started buying them around the 13th of March... or somewhere in there...



tour dates were announced march 11th last year. haha i only remember this because at the time myspace was not blocked at school so i got on their myspace and found the video with all the dates and it was them at the rodeo with poison ivy in the background. and they went on sale to the public on march 28th which i remember because it was the day after cheer tryouts xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> tour dates were announced march 11th last year. haha i only remember this because at the time myspace was not blocked at school so i got on their myspace and found the video with all the dates and it was them at the rodeo with poison ivy in the background. and they went on sale to the public on march 28th which i remember because it was the day after cheer tryouts xD



I love that you remember all of this. I still think it is creepy that you remember it, but I am super happy that you do!


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> tour dates were announced march 11th last year. haha i only remember this because at the time myspace was not blocked at school so i got on their myspace and found the video with all the dates and it was them at the rodeo with poison ivy in the background. and they went on sale to the public on march 28th which i remember because it was the day after cheer tryouts xD



haha. so we gotta keep out eyes out for info 
So what is this, Jan? umm ya i think thats right. haha
i'm already excitied even though they haven't anouced anything yet. I already got "ok" from my Dad. haha He's just like "if they come around here I'll take ya" haha


----------



## bans729

on confirmation retreat there were these college kids helping out and last night they put on a little entertainment show for us, and we would send two kids outside while we thought of a bible story and celebrities to use in the bible story and the two kids would come back inside and have to guess the bible story and the celebrities...one of the ones they did was "the jonas brothers and the whale" haha three of the guys were like holding guitars and singing and they were like "we're on a boat...with our chastity rings...singing this song" and then the whale comes and eats them and they start screaming and one of htem was like "no! not the curly hair!" i thought it was kinda funny xD they also did kanye and taylor swift as cain and abel, and obama's ark, and michael jackson as jesus moonwalking on the water. hahaha it was awesome


----------



## Whitleigh

Well, they didn't mess it up, so that's good. lol. Poor Nick did not get to talk! I'm not feelin' Joe's glasses so much either.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Well, they didn't mess it up, so that's good. lol. Poor Nick did not get to talk! I'm not feelin' Joe's glasses so much either.



He didn't? I'm not watching so I wouldn't know.

And....okay, I hate to say this, because I love all of them and all, but Joe really has been looking less-than-attractive in the style choices he's been making lately.

His pre-party suit was kinda wierd, and the glasses tonight really didn't make his classic suit much better.

Don't hate me.  Just my opinion.


----------



## bans729

haha i think joe has been looking better lately...i mean the all plaid suit earlier this week was pretty bad and the excessive scruff makes him look a bit homeless, but other than that i think he looks better haha. maybe its just the shorter hair though...


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> He didn't? I'm not watching so I wouldn't know.
> 
> And....okay, I hate to say this, because I love all of them and all, but Joe really has been looking less-than-attractive in the style choices he's been making lately.
> 
> His pre-party suit was kinda wierd, and the glasses tonight really didn't make his classic suit much better.
> 
> Don't hate me.  Just my opinion.


LOL, I am not feeling the glasses at all. They are as big as his face!! I usually don't like glasses, but his smaller ones, like in the Bounce video, are tres cute!! And I did not see his pre-party suit! Oh, and I love his short hair, and a LITTLE bit of  5 o'clock shadow is fine, just does not need to be too excessive. I think it makes him look older, and more real. lol. Like he always looked so perfect before, but his little bit of facial hair makes him look like a real guy. hehe.



bans729 said:


> haha i think joe has been looking better lately...i mean the all plaid suit earlier this week was pretty bad and the excessive scruff makes him look a bit homeless, but other than that i think he looks better haha. maybe its just the shorter hair though...



I LOVE his short hair.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I like Joe's glasses...They make him look more real.


----------



## Kool Kat

I was dissopinted. They were only shown for like a couple of seconds. and i didn't see anything about a pre party.  Was it on TV? 

Nick looked adorable, and so did kev. I love Joe short hair, but he needs to shave and down size the glasses. haha.

but thats my opinion.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> I was dissopinted. They were only shown for like a couple of seconds. and i didn't see anything about a pre party.  Was it on TV?
> 
> Nick looked adorable, and so did kev. I love Joe short hair, but he needs to shave and down size the glasses. haha.
> 
> but thats my opinion.



Majority rules. JOE: Get rid of the giant glasses. lol I just don't like those at all, like on anyone. So it's not just you Joe, they look bad on everyone!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I like Joe's glasses...They make him look more real.



OT, but have I ever told you your icon is PONAGE?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I'm baaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! had crazy, crazy week/ weekend and have been away from my laptop!!! so glad to c ur smiling avatars again!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

aaaahhh!!! the record comes out tomorrow!! I'm so excitied!! I hope the songs are on itunes, too. I never buy cds, i always just put everything on my ipod.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> aaaahhh!!! the record comes out tomorrow!! I'm so excitied!! I hope the songs are on itunes, too. I never buy cds, i always just put everything on my ipod.



Ah, I love CDs. I always put them straight to my iPod too, but still, I just love having the CD.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

downloading the CD tmmrw mornin b4 school!!!!!!!


----------



## bans729

im giving my mom money to buy it for me while im in school so i can jam to it all afternoon/night while studying for biology. good plan? i think so.


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> im giving my mom money to buy it for me while im in school so i can jam to it all afternoon/night while studying for biology. good plan? i think so.



Great plan!! I am hoping that mine will be delivered tomorrow while I am at school... please please please oh UPS gods, deliver it while I am away tomorrow!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

We have to stop at Target tomorrow so I'm buying the deluxe edition. 

Thank God I still have birthday money left!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> We have to stop at Target tomorrow so I'm buying the deluxe edition.
> 
> Thank God I still have birthday money left!



Mine is in Campbellsville, KY which is only like 2 hours away... should be here tomorrow. WOOHOO!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Mine is in Campbellsville, KY which is only like 2 hours away... should be here tomorrow. WOOHOO!!




I love CD release days!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!

got the deluxe one of Itunes, so i can rock out on the bus to school!!!!! $12 for 18 items, half of which are videos- not  bad price.

nick jonas tickets:$50
nick jonas t0shirt: $35
nick jonas cd: $12
nick jonas: priceless


----------



## Whitleigh

If anyone did not already know, he is about to do a live chat thing in one hour on Facebook.. I <3 college!


----------



## gabbylove143

oh jonas lol


----------



## Whitleigh

So, he is on again. And oh my goodness, if Nick gave me a rose I would faint... literally I think.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Ahhh...the performance. 
<3


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Ahhh...the performance.
> <3



This has been a GREAT day. Man I love that boy.  Thank goodness for college and canceled classes!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> This has been a GREAT day. Man I love that boy.  Thank goodness for college and canceled classes!!





And later I go to buy Who I Am


YayforsavingbirthdaymoneyfromAugust!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> And later I go to buy Who I Am
> 
> 
> YayforsavingbirthdaymoneyfromAugust!



Lol, I get mine when I get home.. it is waiting for me!!  And now we go with him in his car. lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

So, I have the CD already.

But I'm totally lost about this whole "performance online" thing.

I was at school until about 10 minutes ago, so I'm totally lost.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, I get mine when I get home.. it is waiting for me!!  And now we go with him in his car. lol




I'm really excited to get the cd. I have just enough for the Deluxe version!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> So, I have the CD already.
> 
> But I'm totally lost about this whole "performance online" thing.
> 
> I was at school until about 10 minutes ago, so I'm totally lost.




Nick was/is broadcasting acoustic performances live on FaceBook.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Nick was/is broadcasting acoustic performances live on FaceBook.



How do I watch them if it's already over??


----------



## Whitleigh

Hey Jade, how much is the deluxe??


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> How do I watch them if it's already over??



He is not finished!! Got to his FB page and there is a link from earlier today!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> He is not finished!! Got to his FB page and there is a link from earlier today!



I'm watching it now. xD

He keeps yawning.


----------



## Whitleigh

Well, I guess he is finished! lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Well, I guess he is finished! lol



I know, now it's some sign with this guy whispering in the background.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I know, now it's some sign with this guy whispering in the background.



Ah, that is the first one from today..


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ah, that is the first one from today..



I'm watching it.

Love that guy "What song is that?". xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Ah, Pandora just played Please Be Mine for me. This day just keeps getting better!


----------



## bans729

just got my cd!!! i got it at target, and for some reason it was on sale for $8.98! haha which made it cheaper than the justin bieber cd i got for my sister. nick jonas cd...10 songs + 8 video performances for less than $9, justin bieber cd...7 songs + like 2 videos for $10. exhibit a why nick jonas is the best xD


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> If anyone did not already know, he is about to do a live chat thing in one hour on Facebook.. I <3 college!



aaaahhhhhh, DANG IT!! I WAS  AT SCHOOL!! NOT FAIR!!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> just got my cd!!! i got it at target, and for some reason it was on sale for $8.98! haha which made it cheaper than the justin bieber cd i got for my sister. nick jonas cd...10 songs + 8 video performances for less than $9, justin bieber cd...7 songs + like 2 videos for $10. exhibit a why nick jonas is the best xD



Hannah Banana, is that considered the "deluxe" version?


----------



## bans729

hahahaha did yall see the new youtube video??
"if that all happened, then seacrest out! as in, i'm seacrest, and i'm out" xD


----------



## Kool Kat

i bought the ablbum, but my ipod only had the songs on it, it didnt give me the music vidoes 

Oh, and i did it this morning and it made me late for school, but it was wroth it


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> i bought the ablbum, but my ipod only had the songs on it, i didnt give me the music vidoes
> 
> Oh, and i did it this morning and it made me late for school, but it was wroth it



Do you have an iTouch or the newest iPod nano?


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> hahahaha did yall see the new youtube video??
> "if that all happened, then seacrest out! as in, i'm seacrest, and i'm out" xD



What? Are you talking about JB referring to Seacrest as being gay?!? I am so confused!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> What? Are you talking about JB referring to Seacrest as being gay?!? I am so confused!



hahaha no! seacrest's old saying at the end of american idol was "seacrest out!" i dont think he says it anymore but he used to do it alllllll the time so i think lots of people make reference to it often haha


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Do you have an iTouch or the newest iPod nano?



I have the newest ipod nano. Can you not put videos on that one?


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> I have the newest ipod nano. Can you not put videos on that one?



Doesn't it have a VIDEO camera? I really don't know. I think that you can. I have an iTouch, and a 1st generation nano. I am pretty sure that they should be able to play videos though...

And Hannah, I am a little less confused now, thanks. hehe


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Doesn't it have a VIDEO camera? I really don't know. I think that you can. I have an iTouch, and a 1st generation nano. I am pretty sure that they should be able to play videos though...
> 
> And Hannah, I am a little less confused now, thanks. hehe



ya, it has a video camera, so i should be able to hold music videos. i really dont know, i just got it for christmas. haha.


----------



## inlalaland

I GOT IT! 
My mom was picking me up today and she pulled up and it was playing. xD Ahh I love it love it love it, it's amazing!!  Even my parents love it! xD


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> I GOT IT!
> My mom was picking me up today and she pulled up and it was playing. xD Ahh I love it love it love it, it's amazing!!  Even my parents love it! xD



lol, that is hilarious!! Mine is at home waiting for me, and my Mom said that it looked really cool.. I was like.. YOU OPENED IT?? I am OCD about that stuff! I want to be the one to open it! lol


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Hey Jade, how much is the deluxe??




I have no idea how much..I heard it was about $15 but Target's new releases are always on sale.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I have no idea how much..I heard it was about $15 but Target's new releases are always on sale.



Awesome, thank you  much!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I got an iPod Nano for Christmas. I assume it's the newest one.

Do you have it set to sync all of your library? or just some? That maybe why the videos aren't on there.


----------



## aquarhapsody

So..has anyone actually listened to the whole album yet?

If so, please, tell your favorite songs.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> So..has anyone actually listened to the whole album yet?
> 
> If so, please, tell your favorite songs.



No! I don't have mine yet! :'(


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome, thank you  much!!




Ohmygoodness I just checked Target.com and the Deluxe version is on sale for $8.98! 

That is a HUGE deal. It's originally $15!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Ohmygoodness I just checked Target.com and the Deluxe version is on sale for $8.98!
> 
> That is a HUGE deal. It's originally $15!



That is what I thought! I may go buy the deluxe too, it is only $9!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> That is what I thought! I may go buy the deluxe too, it is only $9!!




The original version, which is just the cd, is on sale for $15.99.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> The original version, which is just the cd, is on sale for $15.99.



Ok, now that is weird!!


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> So..has anyone actually listened to the whole album yet?
> 
> If so, please, tell your favorite songs.



yessss the whole thing is sooo good!!
i think my faves are rose garden, olive and an arrow, tonight (remake), state of emergency, and stronger (back on the ground)


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, now that is weird!!




So begins the mystery of Target's pricing guide.....


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Ohmygoodness I just checked Target.com and the Deluxe version is on sale for $8.98!
> 
> That is a HUGE deal. It's originally $15!



haha ya i bought 2 copies (one for my friend) and my receipt was like "you saved $10.02" and i was like AWESOME. life rocks. xD


----------



## Tricycle

Hi, I've never popped in here before, but I'd like to ask... did anyone notice that Nick's new album sounds a whole lot like a John Mayer album? I'm not saying that Nick J & the A isn't a good band or anything, because I think they are, but did anyone notice the similarities?


----------



## I Am What I Am

I GOT MY CD!


I really like Conspiracy Theory.


----------



## Kool Kat

I really Like Vespers Goodbye and Last Time Around.


----------



## bans729

Tricycle said:


> Hi, I've never popped in here before, but I'd like to ask... did anyone notice that Nick's new album sounds a whole lot like a John Mayer album? I'm not saying that Nick J & the A isn't a good band or anything, because I think they are, but did anyone notice the similarities?



haha i take that as a good thing, i love john mayer! and ya they are kinda similar


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> So..has anyone actually listened to the whole album yet?
> 
> If so, please, tell your favorite songs.



LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
LAST TIME AROUND!!!!

love love love that song!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Ack, I missed the third one!!! Downtown Disney would be awesome!!!


----------



## TheMusicLives

I haven't gotten his cd yet


----------



## I Am What I Am

I tried to watch the broadcast from Downtown Disney CA, but it had no sound and it wasn't my computer so I didn't watch it.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
> LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
> LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
> LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
> LAST TIME AROUND!!!!
> 
> love love love that song!!!!



Everyone I've talked to says they love that song.

I like 'State Of Emergency', 'Vesper's Goodbye', 'Last Time Around', and 'Rose Garden'.

But they're all amazing.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I don't really like In the End.

I'm not too found of Rose Garden and Who I Am much either.  I mean I like them, but I guess I listened to them too much or something. 

Who I Am does describe me though. I know who I am and I want someone to love me for exactly who I am.


I LOVE the others. My favorites are Conspiracy Theory and Vespers Goodbye.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I don't really like In the End.
> 
> I'm not too found of Rose Garden and Who I Am much either.  I mean I like them, but I guess I listened to them too much or something.
> 
> Who I Am does describe me though. I know who I am and I want someone to love me for exactly who I am.
> 
> 
> I LOVE the others. My favorites are Conspiracy Theory and Vespers Goodbye.



'In The End' is the only song I don't like, actually. The rest are really good. 

I may be a bit sick of 'Who I Am' from all the radioplay on Radio Disney, but I still like it.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> 'In The End' is the only song I don't like, actually. The rest are really good.
> 
> I may be a bit sick of 'Who I Am' from all the radioplay on Radio Disney, but I still like it.





in State of Emergency it sounds like Nick is describing a hooker.


----------



## disneychick2721

Tricycle said:


> Hi, I've never popped in here before, but I'd like to ask... did anyone notice that Nick's new album sounds a whole lot like a John Mayer album? I'm not saying that Nick J & the A isn't a good band or anything, because I think they are, but did anyone notice the similarities?



YES! thats what I was thinking. 
Im a HUGE John Mayer fan so im not sure how Im feelin' about the similarity. 
Dont get me wrong, Nick's album is sick but its just a little weird. 
Olive & An Arrow could easily be a John Mayer song.

I dont think I have a favorite yet, they're all really really good.
I like that he sounds more mature and thats its different than the -wait for it- "cookie cutter popstar stuff", oh yes I just used a Camp Rock reference.


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> YES! thats what I was thinking.
> Im a HUGE John Mayer fan so im not sure how Im feelin' about the similarity.
> Dont get me wrong, Nick's album is sick but its just a little weird.
> Olive & An Arrow could easily be a John Mayer song.
> 
> I dont think I have a favorite yet, they're all really really good.
> I like that he sounds more mature and thats its different than the -wait for it- "cookie cutter popstar stuff", oh yes I just used a Camp Rock reference.



See, I don't usually listen to this kinda music, so yeah. 

I just hope that his side project doesn't...change the music that JB makes as a group. I like Nick's music, but that should be his own thing.
That's the reason I like them in the first place, and I really liked their sound on LVATT, and it seems that they just kinda dropped that album, and forgot about it. :


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> I don't really like In the End.
> 
> I'm not too found of Rose Garden and Who I Am much either.  I mean I like them, but I guess I listened to them too much or something.
> 
> Who I Am does describe me though. I know who I am and I want someone to love me for exactly who I am.
> 
> 
> I LOVE the others. My favorites are Conspiracy Theory and Vespers Goodbye.



In the end is good but it just kinda lasts forever...i usually end up switching it after like 3 minutes haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> In the end is good but it just kinda lasts forever...i usually end up switching it after like 3 minutes haha



I know. I felt like it kinda dragged on.


And WOW. Your icon.


----------



## Whitleigh

Did anyone watch Ellen?!? She mentioned Selena and he just kind of blushed, and stuff. It was cute. lol. He did a great performance of Who I Am!!

And, um yeah, I am sure that NJ is very familiar with hookers. lol. Good grief...


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone watch Ellen?!? She mentioned Selena and he just kind of blushed, and stuff. It was cute. lol. He did a great performance of Who I Am!!
> 
> And, um yeah, I am sure that NJ is very familiar with hookers. lol. Good grief...



i saw some of the ellen shoe on ocean up... that was the cutest little thing how he just kinda pulled his shoulders up and blushed. i was just like "aww"


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> i saw some of the ellen shoe on ocean up... that was the cutest little thing how he just kinda pulled his shoulders up and blushed. i was just like "aww"



It was so cute!! He apparently gave her a ride home after they all sang that big ole song together... you know the one for Haiti with like a bagillion stars... I can't think of the name lol.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone watch Ellen?!? She mentioned Selena and he just kind of blushed, and stuff. It was cute. lol. He did a great performance of Who I Am!!
> 
> *And, um yeah, I am sure that NJ is very familiar with hookers. lol. Good grief...*




Don't be mad at me cause Nick's writing songs about hookers! 

xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Nick had a Twitter spree earlier. 

I sent the most random stuff. I have no idea what on earth I was saying.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Nick had a Twitter spree earlier.
> 
> I sent the most random stuff. I have no idea what on earth I was saying.



i asked him to help me analyze my emily dickinson poems that i have to explicate in class tomorrow. needless to day he did not respond


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> i asked him to help me analyze my emily dickinson poems that i have to explicate in class tomorrow. needless to day he did not respond




I asked him  "Do you likea da cheese?" 


Yes, that was my exact wording. I can't believe he didn't respond.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone watch Ellen?!? She mentioned Selena and he just kind of blushed, and stuff. It was cute. lol. He did a great performance of Who I Am!!
> 
> And, um yeah, I am sure that NJ is very familiar with hookers. lol. Good grief...



I know.  
It's kinda obvious they're dating.
I just like how he didn't deny it this time. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Ok, somehow I must have skipped State of Emergency by accident the first time around. Jade, I take back what I said!! It so clearly makes it sound like that. Which makes me wonder.. Nick, what the heck have you been into?!?!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, somehow I must have skipped State of Emergency by accident the first time around. Jade, I take back what I said!! It so clearly makes it sound like that. Which makes me wonder.. Nick, what the heck have you been into?!?!




I told ya!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, somehow I must have skipped State of Emergency by accident the first time around. Jade, I take back what I said!! It so clearly makes it sound like that. Which makes me wonder.. Nick, what the heck have you been into?!?!



ROFL.

Still love that song.

It's odd when you're in school, and you have it stuck in your head,though.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Bounce


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

I think its just me who doesn't like Nelena?


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

Whitleigh said:


> It was so cute!! He apparently gave her a ride home after *they all sang that big ole song together*... you know the one for Haiti with like a bagillion stars... I can't think of the name lol.



Selena isn't in that apparaently


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Tinkerbellgal said:


> I think its just me who doesn't like Nelena?



ur not the only one


----------



## aquarhapsody

Tinkerbellgal said:


> I think its just me who doesn't like Nelena?



As long as it's not Niley, I'm happy for him.


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

aquarhapsody said:


> As long as it's not Niley, I'm happy for him.



haha  i like Niley. I don't have a problem with Miley or Selena but I prefer Niley as a couple :L


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I bought Who I am about a week ago and Vesper's Goodbye last night. Love them. My friends hate JB but they used to love them when we were younger and I hated them. I guess we've totally switched now. Haha. 

I'm happy for him if they are dating, which I guess they are? I much perfer Selena over Miley. Wizards of Waverly Place and Jonas are the only shows I will watch on DC.


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

::Snow_White:: said:


> I bought Who I am about a week ago and Vesper's Goodbye last night. Love them. My friends hate JB but they used to love them when we were younger and I hated them. I guess we've totally switched now. Haha.
> 
> I'm happy for him if they are dating, which I guess they are? I much perfer Selena over Miley. Wizards of Waverly Place and Jonas are the only shows I will watch on DC.



I still havn't listened to the album yet  I asked my boyfriend if he can get me it for valentines day. 

There's some people who fight over Selena and Miley. Personally I couldn't care less  If they're happy then i'm gonna be happy for them


----------



## aquarhapsody

::Snow_White:: said:


> *I bought Who I am about a week ago and Vesper's Goodbye last night. Love them. My friends hate JB but they used to love them when we were younger and I hated them. I guess we've totally switched now. Haha. *
> 
> I'm happy for him if they are dating, which I guess they are? I much perfer Selena over Miley. Wizards of Waverly Place and Jonas are the only shows I will watch on DC.



Sounds like me and this girl at my school, who HATES them now. She's the girl that gave me a CD of Nick's songs, and the 2 songs that were unreleased from It's About Time. She even met them. Kind of a waste now. 
She called them posers, fakers, sell-outs, gays, idiots, etc. etc.
Everything you COULD say about them that isn't positive or true.


----------



## Whitleigh

Tinkerbellgal said:


> Selena isn't in that apparaently



I thought that was what Ellen said.. IDK. Anyway.. he just gave her a ride home from somewhere... I do know that! lol


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

Whitleigh said:


> I thought that was what Ellen said.. IDK. Anyway.. he just gave her a ride home from somewhere... I do know that! lol



Yeah apparently Selena went there, but she didnt record anything. We'll just need to wait untill the single comes out I guess.


----------



## Kool Kat

well, nick had another twitter spree...  he forgot to reply to me lol


----------



## ::Snow_White::

aquarhapsody said:


> Sounds like me and this girl at my school, who HATES them now. She's the girl that gave me a CD of Nick's songs, and the 2 songs that were unreleased from It's About Time. She even met them. Kind of a waste now.
> She called them posers, fakers, sell-outs, gays, idiots, etc. etc.
> Everything you COULD say about them that isn't positive or true.



I don't really understand why people criticize others music choices. I used to not like JB but I just said "I don't like their music." I didn't call them gay or stupid or anything. Same with other music I don't like, I just don't like it. I don't really see the point in calling them names, it's not going to make them stop making records or you sound cool. It's not like we're all gonna have the same opinions.


----------



## aquarhapsody

::Snow_White:: said:


> I don't really understand why people criticize others music choices. I used to not like JB but I just said "I don't like their music." I didn't call them gay or stupid or anything. Same with other music I don't like, I just don't like it. I don't really see the point in calling them names, it's not going to make them stop making records or you sound cool. It's not like we're all gonna have the same opinions.



I never got it either. I have plenty of artists I don't like, but I don't waste my time insulting their fans.

But this girl is one of those who thinks that if you don't like their music, you might as well drop off the face of the earth.


----------



## Kool Kat

I am offically for the Saints, b/c that's who Nick is for. haha.


----------



## Kool Kat

Vote for Nick!


http://www.billboard.com/features/p...-the-sexiest-person-in-music-1004064262.story


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> I am offically for the Saints, b/c that's who Nick is for. haha.



umm you should already be for the saints because they are freaking awesome


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> umm you should already be for the saints because they are freaking awesome



haha. WWWOOOOT THEY ONE!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> haha. WWWOOOOT THEY ONE!!!



Love that party! Looks fun!


----------



## Kool Kat

QUOTE=aquarhapsody;35348656]Love that party! Looks fun![/QUOTE]

oh, heck ya! It's a lot of fun. haha


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i wanna join the party!!!!!!
  <---------ME!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

ah, I'm such a good party thrower!

Everyone's coming to my party!!! haha.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

now it's a party cause i'm here!!!!!! I'm like Ke$ha, the party don't start till i walk in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

boune


----------



## Whitleigh

Joe has the most random and funny things on his Twitter. He just brightens my day!! lol. Todays was: Why do people say "heads up" when you should duck?

Oh that boy!!


----------



## Whitleigh

So, Hannah, I forget your answer on when the boys announced their tour dates last year, but I must say, my patience is running soooo thin. I just cannot wait. My Mom just told me the other day.. haven't you been enough? It seems like a waste of money!!!!! I could not believe she said that... especially since she has NEVER paid one bit of any part of it. The gas we take, is in my car, which I pay for. Ugh. That really got on my nerves. Anyway, it is so not a waste. And I am really looking forward to hearing the dates. And, I get to go to St. Louis this summer. If they are there when I am, oh my goodness, I would just be so excited. That is the point where she said it was a waste of money. lol. Silly parents.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> So, Hannah, I forget your answer on when the boys announced their tour dates last year, but I must say, my patience is running soooo thin. I just cannot wait. My Mom just told me the other day.. haven't you been enough? It seems like a waste of money!!!!! I could not believe she said that... especially since she has NEVER paid one bit of any part of it. The gas we take, is in my car, which I pay for. Ugh. That really got on my nerves. Anyway, it is so not a waste. And I am really looking forward to hearing the dates. And, I get to go to St. Louis this summer. If they are there when I am, oh my goodness, I would just be so excited. That is the point where she said it was a waste of money. lol. Silly parents.



First off...I LOVE YOUR NEW SIGGY AND AVVIE.

Secondly, if my mom plans on taking us to the beach(which would ROCK) I probably won't be able to go myself. 
It'd be awesome to see them again, but sheesh, she's already spent so much.

I wish these concerts didn't cost so much for decent seats.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> First off...I LOVE YOUR NEW SIGGY AND AVVIE.
> 
> Secondly, if my mom plans on taking us to the beach(which would ROCK) I probably won't be able to go myself.
> It'd be awesome to see them again, but sheesh, she's already spent so much.
> 
> I wish these concerts didn't cost so much for decent seats.



Thank You!!! I made it myself. 

And, I know the cost is horrible! I am lucky enough to have babysitting jobs with my family and families in my church. I make about $20 a day, and usually do that about two times a month, so just a few times for that, and I can buy a ticket. And plus, I now work at my computer lab in my building on campus, AND I e-mentor some high school kids. Hopefully gas prices will just go down and I can go this year!! I wish they would just hurry up and announce the dates!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Thank You!!! I made it myself.
> 
> And, I know the cost is horrible! I am lucky enough to have babysitting jobs with my family and families in my church. I make about $20 a day, and usually do that about two times a month, so just a few times for that, and I can buy a ticket. And plus, I now work at my computer lab in my building on campus, AND I e-mentor some high school kids. Hopefully gas prices will just go down and I can go this year!! I wish they would just hurry up and announce the dates!



I luurve it. 

And yeah, I wish I could get a job, but I'm not mentally ready for that.  
I'd suck as being a waitress, I'd panic as a babysitter. I also need more economic skills....

So that's not an option. I guess this tour is already out for me.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I luurve it.
> 
> And yeah, I wish I could get a job, but I'm not mentally ready for that.
> I'd suck as being a waitress, I'd panic as a babysitter. I also need more economic skills....
> 
> So that's not an option. I guess this tour is already out for me.



Oh come on, you can do it!! You should sell some stuff on eBay, or you can ask your Mom if you can clean the house for $! I asked my Mom about the last one, and she declined.  That was before I had my job though, so I am glad that she did! lol... Oooh, and you could take some of your clothes to Plato's Closet. It is ridiculous the amount they give you.. it should be a lot more. But thus, it is much more than you have with it just sitting in your house!

ETA: For some reason I thought Jade posted that but I was wrong. lol. I feel silly!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Oh come on, you can do it!! You should sell some stuff on eBay, or you can ask your Mom if you can clean the house for $! I asked my Mom about the last one, and she declined.  That was before I had my job though, so I am glad that she did! lol... Oooh, and you could take some of your clothes to Plato's Closet. It is ridiculous the amount they give you.. it should be a lot more. But thus, it is much more than you have with it just sitting in your house!
> 
> ETA: For some reason I thought Jade posted that but I was wrong. lol. I feel silly!



My mother doesn't have but 30$ every day, and that's for food. So I can't ask her.
Selling,though, might be easy. If I could find something to sell. My clothes would be good. I have tons of stuff we can;t fit anymore.
What brands does Plato's Closet take?


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> My mother doesn't have but 30$ every day, and that's for food. So I can't ask her.
> Selling,though, might be easy. If I could find something to sell. My clothes would be good. I have tons of stuff we can;t fit anymore.
> What brands does Plato's Closet take?



Good!! They take pretty much anything.. you know, Aeropostale, American Eagle, Gap, Old Navy, etc. They are just SUPER picky on how it looks.


----------



## aquarhapsody

AHHHH. I WANNA BE IN EPCOT SO BAD. 

Cutest picture ever. Not only is Mickey is the cute farmer clothes, but Demi totally digs Mickey. xD

Joe has some competition. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> AHHHH. I WANNA BE IN EPCOT SO BAD.
> 
> Cutest picture ever. Not only is Mickey is the cute farmer clothes, but Demi totally digs Mickey. xD
> 
> Joe has some competition. xD



Ahhh! Did you see the one in China?!? I saw his tweet earlier about going to WDW, and then him and Demi being in China.. I was like, what on earth are they doing in China? Then a few hours (literally!!) later, I realized they were at Epcot. I am having such a dumb brain day, it is horrible!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ahhh! Did you see the one in China?!? I saw his tweet earlier about going to WDW, and then him and Demi being in China.. I was like, what on earth are they doing in China? Then a few hours (literally!!) later, I realized they were at Epcot. I am having such a dumb brain day, it is horrible!!



I could tell it was Epcot the minute I saw it. xD

I love taking pictures in that part of the pavilion,so,yeah.

And I'm so jealous of whoever gets to walk by them today.

If you must know, I'm also a huge fan of Demi herself, and I also think they look really cute together. 
So I freaked a little.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I could tell it was Epcot the minute I saw it. xD
> 
> I love taking pictures in that part of the pavilion,so,yeah.
> 
> And I'm so jealous of whoever gets to walk by them today.
> 
> If you must know, I'm also a huge fan of Demi herself, and I also think they look really cute together.
> So I freaked a little.



They are cute!! I would love to be there... I wonder if Mandy went... My brain is so foggy and dumb today. I did not even look that close. Ah I wish I were there!!


----------



## Kool Kat

bounce


----------



## LittleMissMusical

they where in EPCOT for the friends for change thinngy. they announced on the Christmas day parade that u could enter for a chance to win, but the y never publicized it. go figure

have u heard the new Jemi song, make a wave? it's all about helping ppl and caue a ripple efect. bet you there is going to be a firnds for change CD. i mean it's disney, you know they like to leech everything they can. B)


----------



## Whitleigh

http://www.disunplugged.com/

Just thought that you guys might like to see the performance by Joe and Demi singing their new song, Make A Wave.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> http://www.disunplugged.com/
> 
> Just thought that you guys might like to see the performance by Joe and Demi singing their new song, Make A Wave.



Gonna be honest, not a fan of the song.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Gonna be honest, not a fan of the song.



I did not listen to it all because mine was messing up and I was out of time. I would personally wait for CR2 though.... it is in that movie right? Or is it just a song they put out?


----------



## disneychick2721

aquarhapsody said:


> Gonna be honest, not a fan of the song.



same. its kinda bleh. 


anywho happy valentines day. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7g9ElPy9JY


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I did not listen to it all because mine was messing up and I was out of time. I would personally wait for CR2 though.... it is in that movie right? Or is it just a song they put out?



Actually, no.

The song is for Friends for Change. Maybe that's why I didn't like it. :/


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> The song is for Friends for Change. Maybe that's why I didn't like it. :/



Well that is weird!! Not at all what I expected.


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> same. its kinda bleh.
> 
> 
> anywho happy valentines day.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7g9ElPy9JY



Awe so cute! Boy am I glad that Kevin changed his hair style. lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

just watched Starstruck and along with a new road to cam rock 2 there was an abridged video of bounce minus demi's black eyed peas bit and the beginning and end where they are watching it on a macbook. the big rob "ham and cheese" part was also gone.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> just watched Starstruck and along with a new road to cam rock 2 there was an abridged video of bounce minus demi's black eyed peas bit and the beginning and end where they are watching it on a macbook. the big rob "ham and cheese" part was also gone.



Aww. 

The chicken wing/ham and cheese were the best parts.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Aww.
> 
> The chicken wing/ham and cheese were the best parts.


i know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we did the ham and cheese at our school dance the other night


----------



## bans729

so its been 2 years since my first jonas brothers concert


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> so its been 2 years since my first jonas brothers concert



It's been 3 years, about 33 days since my first concert. 

I miss it.


----------



## Whitleigh

Ahhhh, I cannot wait until they announce the dates. I just can't wait. lol. My first one was '08 in August. I really wanted to go to the HM where they opened or whatever, but that sold out within three minutes here.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

my first show was febuary '08... and WOW, they never ever ever dissapoint


----------



## Whitleigh

So, in case anyone is interested, Camp Rock is on. I just want the world to know that I am so incredibly sick of snow. I could not even go to school today, and got attendance points counted off in BOTH classes. I want the snow to STOP. NOW.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> So, in case anyone is interested, Camp Rock is on. I just want the world to know that I am so incredibly sick of snow. I could not even go to school today, and got attendance points counted off in BOTH classes. I want the snow to STOP. NOW.


but today is presidents day... we don't have school. at least we don't where i live


----------



## Whitleigh

College does not care about holidays. lol. I was still supposed to have classes. And it is supposed to snow tonight and tomorrow night. I hate snow!!!!! It is not even enough to play in.. it's just the horrible ice on the roads. And I live in a 'rural' area, so the roads are always bad when it snows. Does my college care about that though? NO! We were out last Wednesday for snow, that was only the third time in 14 years!!! And last year, we had an ice storm, and a tree limb fell on a girl and knocked her unconscious and everything. She had to go to the hospital and such. They just sent us a text message that said, "try to avoid trees." HA! Our entire campus is COVERED in trees. You can't avoid them. I am just ready for spring!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

gosh, i'm sry. if it makes you feel better, we had 11 inches of snow 30mph winds and an *earthquake* last week and we STILL had school. we had one too many snowdays last year and that ruined any chance of having a day of this year.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> gosh, i'm sry. if it makes you feel better, we had 11 inches of snow 30mph winds and an *earthquake* last week and we STILL had school. we had one too many snowdays last year and that ruined any chance of having a day of this year.



Yikes!! Haha, it is not so bad, I am just grumpy.  Yeah, my sister is still in high school. They were supposed to go today because they have had so many this year. Today would be a make up day for them, even though they were originally supposed to be out. I think they are up to June 4th now!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Yikes!! Haha, it is not so bad, I am just grumpy.  Yeah, my sister is still in high school. They were supposed to go today because they have had so many this year. Today would be a make up day for them, even though they were originally supposed to be out. I think they are up to June 4th now!!


wow!!!

last year we had 5 snow days and didn't get out till mid-june!!! it was horrible! smart move to make today a makeup day, wish my school thought of stuff like that!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> wow!!!
> 
> last year we had 5 snow days and didn't get out till mid-june!!! it was horrible! smart move to make today a makeup day, wish my school thought of stuff like that!



Ha, yeah but now they have to make up today since they were supposed to go to make up one for last week, and they still have to make up the one for last week. AND, we just got a call that they are out tomorrow as well. Ridiculous!!


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> They are cute!! I would love to be there... I wonder if Mandy went... My brain is so foggy and dumb today. I did not even look that close. Ah I wish I were there!!



No I unfortunately didn't go. 
My mom was going to take me but I heard that it was a private event and thought there was going to be no chance of seeing them so I didn't go. I was so upset when I saw those pictures. xD


I made this video a few days ago, and it would mean a lot to me if you guys could take a minute to watch it. 
Kara thought of the title, like it says in the description. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLJI1bcdd0w


----------



## LittleMissMusical

> After their short break, the Jonas Brothers are back in the studio and have began recording their 5th studio album. In an interview with Galaxie magazine, Joe Jonas stated that they "have already started writing songs" for a new album.



i found this on Jonasbrothersfan.com!!!!!!!!!!

yay!!!!!! party time!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> No I unfortunately didn't go.
> My mom was going to take me but I heard that it was a private event and thought there was going to be no chance of seeing them so I didn't go. I was so upset when I saw those pictures. xD
> 
> 
> I made this video a few days ago, and it would mean a lot to me if you guys could take a minute to watch it.
> Kara thought of the title, like it says in the description.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLJI1bcdd0w



See, these things are why I wish I lived in places this popular to visit.

They go places like this all the time when they aren't SUERINSANEBUSY.


----------



## aquarhapsody

HEEEY.

YOU GUYS LIKE. 

Bounce.


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> No I unfortunately didn't go.
> My mom was going to take me but I heard that it was a private event and thought there was going to be no chance of seeing them so I didn't go. I was so upset when I saw those pictures. xD
> 
> 
> I made this video a few days ago, and it would mean a lot to me if you guys could take a minute to watch it.
> Kara thought of the title, like it says in the description.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLJI1bcdd0w



Ah, I wish that you could have gone!!! And I will definitely watch your video when I get home!! I can't wait to see it! 



aquarhapsody said:


> HEEEY.
> 
> YOU GUYS LIKE.
> 
> Bounce.



Oh my word, like is an understatement!! I LOVE it. Gosh that boy is handsome!! :


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Oh my word, like is an understatement!! I LOVE it. Gosh that boy is handsome!! :



Thanks. 

I was looking through my pictures on my comp. and came across this.

It fit the size requirements perfectly, and I thought it was cute, so..yeah...xD

Does anyone know where those pictures came from,though? Is it a video?
I got this off of Flickr, and the maker never told where they got them.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was looking through my pictures on my comp. and came across this.
> 
> It fit the size requirements perfectly, and I thought it was cute, so..yeah...xD
> 
> Does anyone know where those pictures came from,though? Is it a video?
> I got this off of Flickr, and the maker never told where they got them.



IDK but they are gorgeous!


----------



## Kool Kat

I feel like i haven't posted on here in a while.. I've been *extremely* busy wth soccer. 

Anyways, how's everyone doing?


----------



## aquarhapsody

BUMP

I couldn't find this thread, we need someone to post.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

nothing to exciting... just a jonas sighting. 

  

EDIT: just click the smilies!


----------



## Vally

Jeez I've been MIA. What's up everyone?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Vally said:


> Jeez I've been MIA. What's up everyone?


nm... i'm leaving for nashville in the morning on a choir trip. yay music!!!!!!!!!!!! JB themselves have been MIA, there hasn't been anything new... i heard they've been in the studio recording album numero cinco... hope so!!!!!!!


----------



## Vally

LittleMissMusical said:


> nm... i'm leaving for nashville in the morning on a choir trip. yay music!!!!!!!!!!!! JB themselves have been MIA, there hasn't been anything new... i heard they've been in the studio recording album numero cinco... hope so!!!!!!!



When are they releasing that single they promised us months ago???


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> When are they releasing that single they promised us months ago???



Yeah...

When is Nick gonna release another single? I want antoher NJATA music video.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah...
> 
> When is Nick gonna release another single? I want antoher NJATA music video.



isnt he releasing Stay to itunes soon?? like next week??? idk how correct that information is haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> isnt he releasing Stay to itunes soon?? like next week??? idk how correct that information is haha



OH YEAH! That's right!

I forgot. I  that song.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> isnt he releasing Stay to itunes soon?? like next week??? idk how correct that information is haha



I believe so? 
Ah lovelovelove Stay.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

I was watching Jonas yesterday and Kevin was hunting ghosts.
I laughed out loud, a lot. 

I'm ready for new episodes!


----------



## Kool Kat

Some people just don't know talent when they see it. 

http://oceanup.com/2010/02/24/jonas-brothers-worst-band-album-award


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Kool Kat said:


> Some people just don't know talent when they see it.
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2010/02/24/jonas-brothers-worst-band-album-award


Gegging in on the Jonas Thread for the first time like ever xD
Just noticed the title of the thread... Did they nab that song from Busted or something?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Gegging in on the Jonas Thread for the first time like ever xD
> *Just noticed the title of the thread... Did they nab that song from Busted or something?*




Not "nab" as in stole, but the did do a cover of it waayy back in '06.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Oh, I always say nab xD
Lol, how many Busted covers have they done?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Oh, I always say nab xD
> Lol, how many Busted covers have they done?




2 I believe. Both covers are from the same CD back in '06.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Year 3000? ;D


----------



## I Am What I Am

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Year 3000? ;D


noooooooo


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Not "nab" as in stole, but the did do a cover of it waayy back in '06.



Ugh. I wished they stuck with 'Don't Tell Anyone' and 'Hey, We're Gonna Be Alright'.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Ugh. I wished they stuck with 'Don't Tell Anyone' and 'Hey, We're Gonna Be Alright'.


I love Don't Tell Anyone. I have it on my iPod.


----------



## inlalaland

aquarhapsody said:


> Ugh. I wished they stuck with 'Don't Tell Anyone' and 'Hey, We're Gonna Be Alright'.



That's the IAT I have.  I always wished I had the one with What I Go to School For, Year 3000 and Please Be Mine. But both are good! xD

But yeah, JB and Busted were really good friends and Busted helped them re-write those two songs to be more "kid friendly".  Keep in mind this was like 4/5 years ago lol!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I love Don't Tell Anyone. I have it on my iPod.



Me too. But it's horrible quality.  It's like, muffled.


And your siggy is SO CUTE. I  Squirtle.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Me too. But it's horrible quality.  It's like, muffled.
> 
> 
> And your siggy is SO CUTE. I  Squirtle.


I uh...found mine. yeah. That's it. 


Thanks! Pokemon is my obsession.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I uh...found mine. yeah. That's it.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Pokemon is my obsession.



haha. Excuses, excuses.

And yeah, I used to be obsessed with it when I was younger.

I still like the movies. Just not the series.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> haha. Excuses, excuses.
> 
> And yeah, I used to be obsessed with it when I was younger.
> 
> I still like the movies. Just not the series.




I'm soo excited for the next movie.  It looks awesome.


I still watch the series every Saturday. I still think the first season was the best. Ash+Misty FTW.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm soo excited for the next movie.  It looks awesome.
> 
> 
> I still watch the series every Saturday. I still think the first season was the best. Ash+Misty FTW.



There's another one???


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> There's another one???




Yep! The 12th just came out and I saw a preview for the 13th. DD


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Yep! The 12th just came out and I saw a preview for the 13th. DD



Haha, I'm really slow. The last movie I saw was the Darkrai one.


----------



## Kool Kat

Jb said that they have a huge annoucement coming up.....



..... maybe a tour (hopefully) haha..


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> Jb said that they have a huge annoucement coming up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ..... maybe a tour (hopefully) haha..



I thought that was already confirmed... did I imagine that? lol

I really really really want them to hurry up and announce the actual dates. I am very impatient.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I thought that was already confirmed... did I imagine that? lol
> 
> I really really really want them to hurry up and announce the actual dates. I am very impatient.



Well, they sorta kinda comfirmed that there is a tour coming, but not that they're releasing dates anytime soon. Joe mentioned another World Tour after JONAS and Camp Rock 2 promotions. But as far as tour dates go, nothing has really been announced.

The whole "announcement" in April, if you've seen the new video, _most likely _has something to do with Jonas Group/Jonas Enterprises. And even more likely, the record label. I'm not 100 percent sure, but the video leads me to believe that, due to all of the different Jonas-related artists involved.

If you're talking about another announcement, I have no clue. But yeah, that's all I know.


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

I haven't been caught up in JB news lately.  They said they had a big announcement?  Another tour?  I've been saving up money for the next time they have another tour...


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> Well, they sorta kinda comfirmed that there is a tour coming, but not that they're releasing dates anytime soon. Joe mentioned another World Tour after JONAS and Camp Rock 2 promotions. But as far as tour dates go, nothing has really been announced.
> 
> The whole "announcement" in April, *if you've seen the new video*, _most likely _has something to do with Jonas Group/Jonas Enterprises. And even more likely, the record label. I'm not 100 percent sure, but the video leads me to believe that, due to all of the different Jonas-related artists involved.
> 
> If you're talking about another announcement, I have no clue. But yeah, that's all I know.



I don't understand the video. Where can i see it? Nick said on twitter that the "video is true and we have a huge announcment" anyone have a link to the video that he is talking about???


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> I don't understand the video. Where can i see it? Nick said on twitter that the "video is true and we have a huge announcment" anyone have a link to the video that he is talking about???



The first video, 2twenty6ten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyeJ_jh1RjY

The second video, posted on Feb. 26: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o06cc5sTvno&feature=channel

Both videos, obviously having to do with Jonas-managed artists and friends of the Jonas Family.


----------



## Vally

Kool Kat said:


> Some people just don't know talent when they see it.
> 
> http://oceanup.com/2010/02/24/jonas-brothers-worst-band-album-award



Uhmm the people "organizing" the categories must have confused "worst" with "best". Either that, or England is seriously messed up. Gaga and Green Day are like, huge, and their albums were top sellers. Not to mention JB is huge too. So yeah. They're horribly confused


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> Uhmm the people "organizing" the categories must have confused "worst" with "best". Either that, or England is seriously messed up. Gaga and Green Day are like, huge, and their albums were top sellers. Not to mention JB is huge too. So yeah. They're horribly confused



ya, maybe. cuz i was pretty shocked when i saw that. maybe your right..


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> The first video, 2twenty6ten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyeJ_jh1RjY
> 
> The second video, posted on Feb. 26: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o06cc5sTvno&feature=channel
> 
> Both videos, obviously having to do with Jonas-managed artists and friends of the Jonas Family.



Those videos don't really explain anything...


----------



## Vally

Kool Kat said:


> ya, maybe. cuz i was pretty shocked when i saw that. maybe your right..



Oh, I was being over sarcastic. I'm pretty sure the people who voted are on drugs or messed up in the head. (Again, sarcasm) But I still think they're completely mental and England probably has completely different musical standards than we do.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Haha, I'm really slow. The last movie I saw was the Darkrai one.



That was the 10th. 10,11 and 12  are like a trilogy. I really like the 12th. 



And  on a Jonas subject yeah, I'm a bit peeved about the videos to be honest.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

me dos!!!!!!!!!!

so unrelated to Jonas news


over the weekend i found out that the girl i despise at school is gonna be in disney at the SAME EXACT TIME AS ME!!!!!!! i don't always look my "best" at disney (as most don't) and she makes fun of EVERYONE and starts rumors! every single trip (this next one will be my 30th) i have run into someone i've known and just know the moment i want 2 c her least will be when i run into her!!!!! i just had to get that off my chest and my Jonas thread friends are the most understanding!!!! (luv u guys ) thanks for listening 2 my rant!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> That was the 10th. 10,11 and 12  are like a trilogy. I really like the 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> And  on a Jonas subject yeah, I'm a bit peeved about the videos to be honest.



Oh, cool. 
I gotta rent those. Are they on DVD yet?

I just kinda am sick of the surprises. For once, they should just straight up make an announcement.


----------



## bans729

Ahem.

i would just like to announce that in six days i will be at the rodeo watching the boys perform.

that is all.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Oh, cool.
> I gotta rent those. Are they on DVD yet?
> 
> I just kinda am sick of the surprises. For once, they should just straight up make an announcement.




I know 10 and 11 are and I'm pretty sure 12 is too. 

Ditto.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I know 10 and 11 are and I'm pretty sure 12 is too.
> 
> Ditto.



Okay. Just wondering, for next time I convince my mother to go to Blockbuster. 

Yeah, I like the surprises when it stuff like tour dates, but I'm pretty sure this isn't that, and it just seems a little much to do right now.

We were already kinda surprised when Nick announced a solo project. No need to slap us twice with surprises.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Okay. Just wondering, for next time I convince my mother to go to Blockbuster.
> 
> Yeah, I like the surprises when it stuff like tour dates, but I'm pretty sure this isn't that, and it just seems a little much to do right now.
> 
> We were already kinda surprised when Nick announced a solo project. No need to slap us twice with surprises.



bahaha Okay!


I'm thinking it has something to do with the World Tour last year. like a movie or something.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> bahaha Okay!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it has something to do with the World Tour last year. like a movie or something.



yeah. 
My parents (try) to swear off Blockbuster.


I would hope it's a bit bigger than that.
Remember the critisicm last year for their movie? It didn't go so well....


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> Ahem.
> 
> i would just like to announce that in six days i will be at the rodeo watching the boys perform.
> 
> that is all.



jeeeealous. 
have fun!

i miss the boys, they better get their butts touring soon.


----------



## Whitleigh

I can't wait for the song that Nick wrote about me to come out tomorrow!!  lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Stay comes out tomorrow?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

in my team jonas newsletter:


> Joe Jonas and Demi Lovato recently recorded a new single entitled "Make a Wave" as part of Disney's Friends for Change: Project Green. Disney hopes "Make a Wave" will be a new eco-anthem to save the planet's oceans. As Joe told E! News, "The song is about how kids, families ... [should] do what they can to protect the ocean." J&D premiered the single in a live performance at EPCOT Center recently, and the track will premiere on Radio Disney February 26. *On March 14, the video and single go on sale at iTunes, and all proceeds will benefit environmental charities.* The eco-tune will also be featured in Disneynature's upcoming movie OCEANS.



yay!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> in my team jonas newsletter:
> 
> 
> yay!!!!!



Really? Awesome, I want the video.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> Stay comes out tomorrow?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



That is what both Nick and Joe's twitter. Just checked on iTunes.. it is there. It is a Live version.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> That is what both Nick and Joe's twitter. Just checked on iTunes.. it is there. It is a Live version.



I bought the EP. XP

I know I'm gonna owe my mom.....


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I bought the EP. XP
> 
> I know I'm gonna owe my mom.....



What's the EP?


----------



## Kool Kat

For some reason, I find this pic funnny.

http://oceanup.com/photogallery?nid=10117&fid=51469


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> What's the EP?



It has Stay live from Chicago audio, a Stay perfomance video, and a Rose Garden performance video.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> For some reason, I find this pic funnny.
> 
> http://oceanup.com/photogallery?nid=10117&fid=51469



Oh my. I find it completely disgusting that Macy Meesa's (sp?) shorts are almost as long as Nick's. Boys just should NOT wear shorts that short. 



aquarhapsody said:


> It has Stay live from Chicago audio, a Stay perfomance video, and a Rose Garden performance video.



Oh nice!! How much did that one cost? Dare I even ask? lol


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Oh my. I find it completely disgusting that Macy Meesa's (sp?) shorts are almost as long as Nick's. Boys just should NOT wear shorts that short.



haha i know. but, look at nick's face. he's leaning over the fat dude like "eww" haha

edit: how did thats thumps down get there? lol


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> *Oh my. I find it completely disgusting that Macy Meesa's (sp?) shorts are almost as long as Nick's. Boys just should NOT wear shorts that short.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice!! How much did that one cost? Dare I even ask? lol



them boys love their short shorts.
its a bit awkward.
bahaha.


----------



## Vally

disneychick2721 said:


> them boys love their short shorts.
> its a bit awkward.
> bahaha.



Haha! So they like really tight jeans and short shorts? Oh boys...


----------



## Kool Kat

Vally said:


> Haha! So they like really tight jeans and short shorts? Oh boys...



haha.. that's what makes our boys so special hahaa


----------



## LittleMissMusical

that is what u call a trendsetter...


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> haha.. that's what makes our boys so special hahaa



Lol, special is one way to describe those shorts.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Oh my. I find it completely disgusting that Macy Meesa's (sp?) shorts are almost as long as Nick's. Boys just should NOT wear shorts that short.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice!! How much did that one cost? Dare I even ask? lol




It cost about 5$.


----------



## bans729

TWOOOOO DAAAAYYYSSS!!!! 
aaaand tomorrow i get to see john mayer for free which is also pretty exciting


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> TWOOOOO DAAAAYYYSSS!!!!
> aaaand tomorrow i get to see john mayer for free which is also pretty exciting



ahh yay!


and WHAT. 
ah so jealous, I saw him last Friday(2/26) he puts on a damn good show. lovehim.


----------



## Whitleigh

I am extremely jealous of you both... Hannah for seeing the boys in TWO days, and both of you for seeing John Mayer. I reeeealllly wish I could have seen him in Nashville a few weeks ago. That would have been an awesome show. Two of my friends both had great close-up seats. I just look at their FB photos all the time. They are amazing, lol.


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> ahh yay!
> 
> 
> and WHAT.
> ah so jealous, I saw him last Friday(2/26) he puts on a damn good show. lovehim.



haha ya this weekend would be like the greatest weekend ever if i didnt have to write two major research papers 



Whitleigh said:


> I am extremely jealous of you both... Hannah for seeing the boys in TWO days, and both of you for seeing John Mayer. I reeeealllly wish I could have seen him in Nashville a few weeks ago. That would have been an awesome show. Two of my friends both had great close-up seats. I just look at their FB photos all the time. They are amazing, lol.



haha my seats arent close at all, my friend's dad's company has a box at the toyota center and she called me like 2 days ago and she was like "ya so i suddenly have an extra john mayer ticket, do you wanna come" and i was like um DUHHH!! xD


----------



## Kool Kat

bans729 said:


> TWOOOOO DAAAAYYYSSS!!!!
> aaaand tomorrow i get to see john mayer for free which is also pretty exciting



ooh, your lucky.

take lots of pics at the rodeo for us!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> ooh, your lucky.
> 
> take lots of pics at the rodeo for us!



Yeah. 

Isn't Demi gonna be there too???


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> ooh, your lucky.
> 
> take lots of pics at the rodeo for us!



of course i'll take like zillllions of pics!!
haha maybe not, but i'll take some haha



aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Isn't Demi gonna be there too???



yep she's gonna be there!! i dont really care about her that much though...i mean i'm happy to see her but i dont want her to sing too much and cut down on too much of the boys' time xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> of course i'll take like zillllions of pics!!
> haha maybe not, but i'll take some haha
> 
> 
> 
> yep she's gonna be there!! i dont really care about her that much though...i mean i'm happy to see her but i dont want her to sing too much and cut down on too much of the boys' time xD



LUCKY! I love Demi!  


*cough*(andjemi)*cough*


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> of course i'll take like zillllions of pics!!
> haha maybe not, but i'll take some haha
> 
> 
> 
> yep she's gonna be there!! i dont really care about her that much though...i mean i'm happy to see her but i dont want her to sing too much and cut down on too much of the boys' time xD



Ahhhh! You are gonna have so much fun!!! Take a bazillion, that should suffice. 



aquarhapsody said:


> LUCKY! I love Demi!
> 
> 
> *cough*(andjemi)*cough*



I am not so sure if that would ever happen and if it does, I am not quite sure if I would like it. I mean of course I would support, I just think it would be kind of like incest lol. They seem so much like brother and sister.


----------



## bans729

1) i think demi lovato and maybe the boys were at the john mayer concert tonight...i know they got into houston earlier today and during the concert they showed people in the audience and at one point they showed this girl that strongly resembled demi who was with a bunch of boys...they only showed it for like 3 seconds so i couldnt really see who it was but i feel like it was them. so thats pretty awesome haha
2) john mayer makes extremely odd faces when he sings xD


----------



## Vally

Today, I had s*x with my girlfriend in her room. That means: Jonas Brothers posters on the wall, Jonas Brothers pillows, sheets, comforter and stuffed dog. After we did it, she apologized to her posters for having to see that, since they're pure. FML


Found on FML XD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Vally said:


> Today, I had s*x with my girlfriend in her room. That means: Jonas Brothers posters on the wall, Jonas Brothers pillows, sheets, comforter and stuffed dog. After we did it, she apologized to her posters for having to see that, since they're pure. FML
> 
> 
> Found on FML XD



LMAO.

I don't necessarily like what they did, but that is the most funny thing ever written about Jonas Brothers posters. xD


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> 1) i think demi lovato and maybe the boys were at the john mayer concert tonight...i know they got into houston earlier today and during the concert they showed people in the audience and at one point they showed this girl that strongly resembled demi who was with a bunch of boys...they only showed it for like 3 seconds so i couldnt really see who it was but i feel like it was them. so thats pretty awesome haha
> *2) john mayer makes extremely odd faces when he sings xD*



Oh. My. Gosh.
If you look at my blog(in sig) I made sure to take pictures of his "guitar faces" as I call them. They're hilarious. <3
xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> If you look at my blog(in sig) I made sure to take pictures of his "guitar faces" as I call them. They're hilarious. <3
> xD



So, I looked at your blog.


And laughed hysterically at the "Nick" Jonas t-shirt you bought. xD


----------



## bans729

sooooooo i just got back from the rodeo and it was AWESOME!!!! i basically completely missed the entire rodeo part though bc the girl i went with had a lacrosse game that didnt end till like 5. most of my pictures really suck but i might post a couple later. demi only sang 4 songs...get back, remember december, dont forget, and here we go again. her little set felt really odd/out of place, haha idk it was just sorta random. and then she left and the jonas boys came on...and they opened with lovebug which i thought was kinda random. and joe ran over to our side of the arena and like jumped on the gate in front of the action seats so he was like on top of all these girls haha it was awesome. and then they sang year 3000 and much better, and then they sang play my music and gotta find you and then this is me and demi came back and then her and joe sang make a wave. and then they sang somebody like you by keith urban and they all put on cowboy hats and KEVIN SANG HIS OWN VERSE COMPLETELY BY HIMSELF AND IT WAS ABSOLUTELY AMAAAAAAAAAAAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hah and then nick sang who i am and they sang when you look me in the eyes, sos, and burnin up. and somewhere in there they sang paranoid and fly with me but i dont remember where haha. and then when they left in the truck the gate they went through was the one like right by my seats and it was definitely the closest i have ever been to them haha. it wasnt really all that close though which is sad. but whatever haha. oh and im pretty sure papa j was standing in front of my section on the field. i looked like him and it def wasnt a security guard but im not sure haha


----------



## Whitleigh

I CANNOT BELIEVE KEVIN SANG BY HIMSELF!!! That is so cool,and I am glad that you had an awesome time!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bans729

http://oceanup.com/2010/03/07/kevin-jonas-singing-somebody-like-you

this is the whole keith urban song with kev singing

and i REALLY hated what nick was wearing...he looks good in the video bc he had taken off the awful jacket he was wearing...he seriously looked like a confederate soldier or something. i mean i know texas is in the south, but come on xD joe def looked the best, but they all looked great (after the jacket removal anyway)


----------



## Vally

aquarhapsody said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I don't necessarily like what they did, but that is the most funny thing ever written about Jonas Brothers posters. xD


I think it's hilarious she appoligized to the posters XD


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> If you look at my blog(in sig) I made sure to take pictures of his "guitar faces" as I call them. They're hilarious. <3
> xD



hahaa omg i love those!!! i tried to take a pic of one of his faces on my phone (my camera was dead...) but it basically came out as darkness with like a blob of light in the middle haha


----------



## disneychick2721

aquarhapsody said:


> So, I looked at your blog.
> 
> 
> And laughed hysterically at the "Nick" Jonas t-shirt you bought. xD



hahaha. 
dude I was sitting in the taxi, I looked at the shirt and was like ...thats not Nick. xD



bans729 said:


> sooooooo i just got back from the rodeo and it was AWESOME!!!! i basically completely missed the entire rodeo part though bc the girl i went with had a lacrosse game that didnt end till like 5. most of my pictures really suck but i might post a couple later. demi only sang 4 songs...get back, remember december, dont forget, and here we go again. her little set felt really odd/out of place, haha idk it was just sorta random. and then she left and the jonas boys came on...and they opened with lovebug which i thought was kinda random. and joe ran over to our side of the arena and like jumped on the gate in front of the action seats so he was like on top of all these girls haha it was awesome. and then they sang year 3000 and much better, and then they sang play my music and gotta find you and then this is me and demi came back and then her and joe sang make a wave. and then they sang somebody like you by keith urban and they all put on cowboy hats and KEVIN SANG HIS OWN VERSE COMPLETELY BY HIMSELF AND IT WAS ABSOLUTELY AMAAAAAAAAAAAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hah and then nick sang who i am and they sang when you look me in the eyes, sos, and burnin up. and somewhere in there they sang paranoid and fly with me but i dont remember where haha. and then when they left in the truck the gate they went through was the one like right by my seats and it was definitely the closest i have ever been to them haha. it wasnt really all that close though which is sad. but whatever haha. oh and im pretty sure papa j was standing in front of my section on the field. i looked like him and it def wasnt a security guard but im not sure haha



ah! sounds awesome. 
yay Kev got to sing by himself!  aw. haha. 
Ah I cannot wait until they start touring. I miss them! ):


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> hahaha.
> dude I was sitting in the taxi, I looked at the shirt and was like ...thats not Nick. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ah! sounds awesome.
> yay Kev got to sing by himself!  aw. haha.
> Ah I cannot wait until they start touring. I miss them! ):



ROFL. At least it wasn't a picture of another artist.
That would've been awkward. xD


ME TOO. UGH. I wanna see them al together, rockin' out. With spinning, and dancing, and their original band.


----------



## Kool Kat

WHAT?? KEVIN SANG BY HIMSELF???????


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> WHAT?? KEVIN SANG BY HIMSELF???????



YEAH. And it was amazing.

I knew he'd be a good country singer. He needs to sing that kind of music.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> YEAH. And it was amazing.
> 
> I knew he'd be a good country singer. He needs to sing that kind of music.



that. is. so. cool. lol
i watched that video but i could barely hear him.


----------



## Whitleigh

Ok, so I keep getting emails about how my Team Jonas is up for renewal on the 11th. I am pretty sure that I bought like just a few days before I bought my tickets. Which means.. they should be announcing ANY time now right?? I am so impatient.  Hannah what was their exact date of the announcement again?? Since you can somehow freakishly remember that. lol


----------



## Whitleigh

I just deleted all of my Living The Dreams. I feel like a piece of me has died. :'( It's semi-ok though since they start up again on the 21st. WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, so I keep getting emails about how my Team Jonas is up for renewal on the 11th. I am pretty sure that I bought like just a few days before I bought my tickets. Which means.. they should be announcing ANY time now right?? I am so impatient.  Hannah what was their exact date of the announcement again?? Since you can somehow freakishly remember that. lol



I wish I could renew mine.

It goes out in March.


----------



## Whitleigh

Mine goes out the 11th. I just set it to auto-renewal since I want to keep my name. Luckily I have a job right now.  

Did you ever take your clothes to Plato's Closet?? Or maybe just a consignment shop near your house?? Or the Easter Bunny could bring it to you for Easter.  lol


----------



## Vally

I had this big debate with my friend Ethan today in History because I'm wearing my JB World Tour shirt and he was like "The Jonas Brothers stink." So I said "No they don't. They smell quite good." so then we argued over whether the boys smelled good or not. So... Yeah lol. I think I won that argument!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Mine goes out the 11th. I just set it to auto-renewal since I want to keep my name. Luckily I have a job right now.
> 
> Did you ever take your clothes to Plato's Closet?? Or maybe just a consignment shop near your house?? Or the Easter Bunny could bring it to you for Easter.  lol



Plato's wouldn't take our clothes. 

But I heard our particular Plato's is very stingy.


----------



## bans729

Kool Kat said:


> WHAT?? KEVIN SANG BY HIMSELF???????



yep!!! it was epicly amazing



Whitleigh said:


> Ok, so I keep getting emails about how my Team Jonas is up for renewal on the 11th. I am pretty sure that I bought like just a few days before I bought my tickets. Which means.. they should be announcing ANY time now right?? I am so impatient.  Hannah what was their exact date of the announcement again?? Since you can somehow freakishly remember that. lol



haha it was march 11 last year!! which i only remember bc the rodeo was on sunday march 8 and they announced them on the wednesday after the rodeo and that video they put on youtube had the part of poison ivy that they made us sing and everyone was like what the heck is going on xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Plato's wouldn't take our clothes.
> 
> But I heard our particular Plato's is very stingy.



They all are SUPER stingy and then you don't get much money either. You should take them to a consignment store then!! 



bans729 said:


> yep!!! it was epicly amazing
> 
> 
> 
> haha it was march 11 last year!! which i only remember bc the rodeo was on sunday march 8 and they announced them on the wednesday after the rodeo and that video they put on youtube had the part of poison ivy that they made us sing and everyone was like what the heck is going on xD



I am so glad you have such a fantastic memory.  So, hopefully they will let us know any day now....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

the youtube vid said something about april 9... idk if its when tickets go on sale, or a cd comes out, but i'm marking it on my COIJBD (calander of important jonas brothers dates)


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> the youtube vid said something about april 9... idk if its when tickets go on sale, or a cd comes out, but i'm marking it on my COIJBD (calander of important jonas brothers dates)



APRIL 9TH?!?!? If that is when they think that they are going to announce the dates.. they better think again!!! I can't wait THAT long. I am thinking two weeks TOPS! Surely it won't be when a CD comes out..... I would think they would advertise it more. But IDK.....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

New jonas on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> *They all are SUPER stingy and then you don't get much money either. You should take them to a consignment store then!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you have such a fantastic memory.  So, hopefully they will let us know any day now....



Yeah, well, ours were perfect, hardly worn American Eagle, Limited Too, and a couple Aeropostale shirts.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

Vally said:


> I had this big debate with my friend Ethan today in History because I'm wearing my JB World Tour shirt and he was like "The Jonas Brothers stink." So I said "No they don't. They smell quite good." so then we argued over whether the boys smelled good or not. So... Yeah lol. I think I won that argument!



sorry, this has nothing to do with the jonas brothers...even though i am 21 years old and still watch their tv show, lol

i just wanted to say that i LOVE your signature!!! i'm so happy to know that people all over the world love The Maine as much as I do!!!


----------



## Vally

DisneyDancin7 said:


> sorry, this has nothing to do with the jonas brothers...even though i am 21 years old and still watch their tv show, lol
> 
> i just wanted to say that i LOVE your signature!!! i'm so happy to know that people all over the world love The Maine as much as I do!!!



Thanks!!! They're my favorite band! Closely followed by the Jonas Brothers lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

the thinking bowl... LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

havent checked there twitters in a while, so i'm posting pictures... too cute!!!!!









the caption is "Sitting here thinking... (fill the blank)" what it should be is "Sitting here thinking... about LittleMissMusical!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kevin officially has a Twitter now.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> the thinking bowl... LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bans729

so apparently chad hedrick went to the rodeo the day the jonas brothers performed. so im kinda sad i didnt see him because i love him. hahaa xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so apparently chad hedrick went to the rodeo the day the jonas brothers performed. so im kinda sad i didnt see him because i love him. hahaa xD



I must be really old or something... who is Chad Hedrick? lol


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> I must be really old or something... who is Chad Hedrick? lol



hahaha nooo you're not old! i'm just suuuuper into the winter olympics haha. he's a speed skater and he's from spring (which is a city in the greater houston area)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chad_Hedrick
but basically i loooooooove him and it would have been so awesome if i had like met him haha


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> hahaha nooo you're not old! i'm just suuuuper into the winter olympics haha. he's a speed skater and he's from spring (which is a city in the greater houston area)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chad_Hedrick
> but basically i loooooooove him and it would have been so awesome if i had like met him haha



Aha! I see. lol. I don't feel so stupid anymore. hehe. I wish these boys would move the announcement closer to um.. NOW! I don't think I can wait much longer.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Aha! I see. lol. I don't feel so stupid anymore. hehe. I wish these boys would move the announcement closer to um.. NOW! I don't think I can wait much longer.


ditto :thumbsup !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Aha! I see. lol. I don't feel so stupid anymore. hehe. I wish these boys would move the announcement closer to um.. NOW! I don't think I can wait much longer.



I wish they wouldn't hype it up so much. Then, if it's something kind of dissapointing, it's all ruined.


----------



## bans729

im taking the SAT tomorrow so i put jonas brothers stickers on the cover of my TI-84 so they will be with me as i sit through 5 hours of torture xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> im taking the SAT tomorrow so i put jonas brothers stickers on the cover of my TI-84 so they will be with me as i sit through 5 hours of torture xD



:O

SATS are.....*getssick*


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> :O
> 
> SATS are.....*getssick*



haha basically...
i havent even prepared at all lol. all my friends took test masters and they're like intensely studying and im just like "well...i did well on the psat in october w/o studying, and its not like i lost my intelligence, so i cant do too much worse, right?" xD


----------



## Vally

There was a commercial for Camp Rock 2 on TV and everytime someone came on (one of the boys) my mom would go, "There's Nick. There's Joe. There's Kevin. He's wearing a hat. His name is Jason. There's Joe. There's Kevin."




Went to a concert last night for Copeland (never listened to them, my friend had an extra ticket) and it was awesome! It was my first standing concert and it was in this old church. We knew someone up front so we pushed and ducked our way up there lol. The bands that played were Deas Vail (AMAZING! they're like, mellow altarnative..?), Personnel (pretty good, though the lead singer-also played guitar- looked like he was trying to do the worm while playing and he kept like screaming during their songs. weird.), I Can Make A Mess Like Nobody's Business (really good! singer- very very attractive but he's married :/ ), and finally, Copeland (very good also, but it was their farewell tour, so that was kinda depressing)

So... I think you guys should listen to them! Especially Deas Vail!


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> im taking the SAT tomorrow so i put jonas brothers stickers on the cover of my TI-84 so they will be with me as i sit through 5 hours of torture xD



not only do you have cool JB stickers, but your calculator is pink too? 
sick. im very jealous. I have a gross black one.


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> not only do you have cool JB stickers, but your calculator is pink too?
> sick. im very jealous. I have a gross black one.



yep its pink and i love it!! haha but my buttons are black, and this one girl i know has an entirely pink calculator...every single button is some shade of pink. i was like WHERE DID YOU GET THAT I WANT ONE xD but i have to get a TI-89 next year for calculus and im pretty sure those only come in ugly colors


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> haha basically...
> i havent even prepared at all lol. all my friends took test masters and they're like intensely studying and im just like "well...i did well on the psat in october w/o studying, and its not like i lost my intelligence, so i cant do too much worse, right?" xD



OH WOW. No preparations would kill my test.

I'mma have to take one after summer.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> OH WOW. No preparations would kill my test.
> 
> I'mma have to take one after summer.



haha it acutally wasnt too bad! the math part was insanely easy. but my proctor couldnt tell time so that was pretty annoying


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> haha it acutally wasnt too bad! the math part was insanely easy. but my proctor couldnt tell time so that was pretty annoying



I hate math, so I can't see where you're coming from when you say it was easy.  xD


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> I hate math, so I can't see where you're coming from when you say it was easy.  xD



hahaha i looooove math. it just makes so much sense to me haha. i mostly like it because if its wrong, its because its wrong, not because a teacher didnt like your answer like in english. i haaate english bc im just not a great writer and i cant do well because teachers hate my writing xD the writing part of the SAT was pretty easy though haha. the only hardish part was the reading comp because i haaaaate reading comp, i always get so distracted and then the questions are so opinionated xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> hahaha i looooove math. it just makes so much sense to me haha. i mostly like it because if its wrong, its because its wrong, not because a teacher didnt like your answer like in english. i haaate english bc im just not a great writer and i cant do well because teachers hate my writing xD the writing part of the SAT was pretty easy though haha. the only hardish part was the reading comp because i haaaaate reading comp, i always get so distracted and then the questions are so opinionated xD



I love History, personally. Hate math and english.
Science is okay, not horrible. I HATE Physical Science,though. Biology is waaay easier.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> I love History, personally. Hate math and english.
> Science is okay, not horrible. I HATE Physical Science,though. Biology is waaay easier.



i loooooooooooove history. partially because of my teacher this year, hes basically the greatest man alive xD
science...wow. haha not my subject. AP bio makes me cry on a weekly basis. we dont have physical science at my school. well we do but its like an elective and it apparently sucks haha. physics at my school is a joke though so i cant wait to take that next year. chemistry made me slightly suicidal (not really but you get the idea). so ya basically, science is not in my future xD


----------



## Whitleigh

So, on People.com it says that Demi confirmed that she is dating Joe....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yup... demi and joe... JEMI FANS UNITE!!!!!!!!!!! i heard 2day that kev and dani had a huuuuuuge fight in the middle of a grocery store... on valetines day!!!!!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> So, on People.com it says that Demi confirmed that she is dating Joe....



ya i saw that too! i mean it is kinda obvious...they looked at each other kinda intensely at the rodeo haha. but i feel like the age thing is kinda weird...i mean i know its only 3 years but 17 and 20 just seems like a lot bigger difference than like 21 and 24...


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> So, on People.com it says that Demi confirmed that she is dating Joe....



yay! Im happy for 'em. 
if you read between the lines though, like on their twitters and such it was pretty obvious.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> So, on People.com it says that Demi confirmed that she is dating Joe....


----------



## Whitleigh

I think it is funny because I remember once when someone asked, (a while ago) she was like NO WAY!! They are like brothers to me, and I could never date one of them! lol Awkward.... now she is dating her brother. hehe, Just kidding of course, but funny how that turned out. I am happy for them. They are cuteeee! And she is normal and nice! 

Oh, and on a radio station out of Nashville, one of the DJs was talking about how he had a scandalous pic of Selena. But he was not sure it was really her. I looked at it.. I can't tell if it is her. I don't really think it is, but I am not sure. It is her in a big blue hoodie with a zipper, and the zipper is down a little too far, considering she has nothing on under it... Yikes!


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> I think it is funny because I remember once when someone asked, (a while ago) she was like NO WAY!! They are like brothers to me, and I could never date one of them! lol Awkward.... now she is dating her brother. hehe, Just kidding of course, but funny how that turned out. I am happy for them. They are cuteeee! And she is normal and nice!
> 
> Oh, and on a radio station out of Nashville, one of the DJs was talking about how he had a scandalous pic of Selena. But he was not sure it was really her. I looked at it.. I can't tell if it is her. I don't really think it is, but I am not sure. It is her in a big blue hoodie with a zipper, and the zipper is down a little too far, considering she has nothing on under it... Yikes!



Post?


----------



## Vally

Kevin sounds amazing!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I think it is funny because I remember once when someone asked, (a while ago) she was like NO WAY!! They are like brothers to me, and I could never date one of them! lol Awkward.... now she is dating her brother. hehe, Just kidding of course, but funny how that turned out. I am happy for them. They are cuteeee! And she is normal and nice!



I like how they're friends too,though.

I believe that being friends with your boyfriend is really important, and it kind of breaks down walls that some couples don't get past. 
I know it sounds wierd, maybe I'm just not romantic. xD

And their tweets are really cute.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> I like how they're friends too,though.
> 
> *I believe that being friends with your boyfriend is really important, and it kind of breaks down walls that some couples don't get past.
> I know it sounds wierd, maybe I'm just not romantic. xD*
> 
> And their tweets are really cute.



not weird at all...i completely agree with you! i think its like the cutest thing ever when people who had been friends start dating each other. like my friend's parents, they were friends since like fourth grade and they started "dating" in 7th grade and they dated through all of high school and college and now they're married and have six kids and im just like OMG cutest couple ever xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> I think it is funny because I remember once when someone asked, (a while ago) she was like NO WAY!! They are like brothers to me, and I could never date one of them! lol Awkward.... now she is dating her brother. hehe, Just kidding of course, but funny how that turned out. I am happy for them. They are cuteeee! And she is normal and nice!
> 
> Oh, and on a radio station out of Nashville, one of the DJs was talking about how he had a scandalous pic of Selena. But he was not sure it was really her. I looked at it.. I can't tell if it is her. I don't really think it is, but I am not sure. It is her in a big blue hoodie with a zipper, and the zipper is down a little too far, considering she has nothing on under it... Yikes!


can u post the picture please???? i believe friendship is important in a relationship too!

watching the celeb aprentice... the boys won and there charity was juvenile diabetes. i thought of nick and how happy he must be that his charity of choice is getting $100,000


----------



## Whitleigh

Vally said:


> Post?





LittleMissMusical said:


> can u post the picture please???? i believe friendship is important in a relationship too!
> 
> watching the celeb aprentice... the boys won and there charity was juvenile diabetes. i thought of nick and how happy he must be that his charity of choice is getting $100,000



Here you are! :

http://www.1075theriver.com/pages/personality_butter.html?_show

And I must be totally out of it.. I have not noticed any sweet tweets!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

idk... looks kind of photo-shopped. when i opend the picture in a new window the title came up miley... idk y.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> not weird at all...i completely agree with you! i think its like the cutest thing ever when people who had been friends start dating each other. like my friend's parents, they were friends since like fourth grade and they started "dating" in 7th grade and they dated through all of high school and college and now they're married and have six kids and im just like OMG cutest couple ever xD



Aww. 

I've never known anybody like that, but I've always thought it was really cute when it happened.

My best friend was really close with a guy a few years ago, and he REALLY liked her, but she kept turning him down because she didn't know how much.

I was really sad.


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> I think it is funny because I remember once when someone asked, (a while ago) she was like NO WAY!! *They are like brothers to me*, and I could never date one of them! lol Awkward.... now she is dating her brother. hehe, Just kidding of course, but funny how that turned out. I am happy for them. They are cuteeee! And she is normal and nice!
> 
> Oh, and on a radio station out of Nashville, one of the DJs was talking about how he had a scandalous pic of Selena. But he was not sure it was really her. I looked at it.. I can't tell if it is her. I don't really think it is, but I am not sure. It is her in a big blue hoodie with a zipper, and the zipper is down a little too far, considering she has nothing on under it... Yikes!



Yeah, thats the weird kind of gross part.
They always say how they're like brother and sister. 
Even pictures of them next to each other it looks awkward. 
I'm happy its them though, I like Demi and I like Joe, so I'm happy that its two people I like together.


----------



## Kool Kat

I'm happy for Joe. Although, I'm not really a fan of Demi, but it's all good. lol.

So, ya, there defiantly together...
http://oceanup.com/2010/03/15/demi-lovato-joe-jonas-kissing


----------



## bans729

so i was in dallas today visiting SMU and my tour guide looked like nick jonas xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

the kid on our schools morning announcements looks like nick!!!!! ironically his name is kevin


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> so i was in dallas today visiting SMU and my tour guide looked like nick jonas xD



Lucky.

I've never seen anyone as cute as Nick.


----------



## inlalaland

One time my friends and I were at the mall and saw someone that looked exactly like Nick working at this smoothie place. We were like 0_0. xD

btw, I agree it's pretty weird seeing Joe and Demi together! xD But they're cute and they look happy, so I'm happy! lol!


----------



## disneychick2721

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izc3awFL3LE

figured I'd share this with you guys. 
At about :18 you hear people screaming 'NO!'
...Joe closed the window when he passed my friends and I. 
hahaha.


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izc3awFL3LE
> 
> figured I'd share this with you guys.
> At about :18 you hear people screaming 'NO!'
> ...Joe closed the window when he passed my friends and I.
> hahaha.



"OH MAH GAWD oh mah gawd OH MAH GAWD!" xD

Where they throwing paper at him??


----------



## bans729

is anyone watching the live chat???


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> is anyone watching the live chat???



I watched a little bit of it, but then had to go to my Birthday dinner.  I saw them talking about how they hope that they can do a tour this year, and about the new season of JONAS. And then I had to go.  But I am glad that I saw at least that much of it. I was driving around the parking lot searching for Wi-Fi lol.


----------



## Whitleigh

So my Mom ordered me the Nick J t-shirt from Team Jonas for my birthday, and they sent the wrong one... So, she called the customer service number (a 901 #) and then a 201 # called her back. She said it was an older man (like 40s or 50s) and she is totally convinced that it was "Papa Jonas". Whose name she also believes is Joseph.... anyway, I think that is funny/ impossible. I assured her that they had people. lol


----------



## Vally

Whitleigh said:


> So my Mom ordered me the Nick J t-shirt from Team Jonas for my birthday, and they sent the wrong one... So, she called the customer service number (a 901 #) and then a 201 # called her back. She said it was an older man (like 40s or 50s) and she is totally convinced that it was "Papa Jonas". Whose name she also believes is Joseph.... anyway, I think that is funny/ impossible. I assured her that they had people. lol



But wouldn't that have been awesome?!

On a bus ride home from school one day, I pointed out an 18-wheeler to my friend Ellie and the truck had "JB HUNT" written across the side. After she looked, she went "Hey! We're on one of those too!"


----------



## disneychick2721

aquarhapsody said:


> "OH MAH GAWD oh mah gawd OH MAH GAWD!" xD
> 
> Where they throwing paper at him??



hey Im from New York, thats how my people talk. xD 

Nah, I dont think so. We didnt at least.. haha.  We were waaay farther down then that. My friends and I arent in the video, but you hear us saying No!
Its like a huge ramp thing they went down, so my friends and I were talking down it asking if we could come down there cause it was raining, we didnt get any response. xD



Whitleigh said:


> So my Mom ordered me the Nick J t-shirt from Team Jonas for my birthday, and they sent the wrong one... So, she called the customer service number (a 901 #) and then a 201 # called her back. She said it was an older man (like 40s or 50s) and she is totally convinced that it was "Papa Jonas". Whose name she also believes is Joseph.... anyway, I think that is funny/ impossible. I assured her that they had people. lol



Happy Birthday! (sorry if this is late or early) haha. 
And thats funny, their dad's name is (Paul)Kevin though, right? haha.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so... my birhtday is coming up and my parents r concidering the soundcheck tickets. does anyone know the price on those?????


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> hey Im from New York, thats how my people talk. xD
> 
> Nah, I dont think so. We didnt at least.. haha.  We were waaay farther down then that. My friends and I arent in the video, but you hear us saying No!
> Its like a huge ramp thing they went down, so my friends and I were talking down it asking if we could come down there cause it was raining, we didnt get any response. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! (sorry if this is late or early) haha.
> And thats funny, their dad's name is (Paul)Kevin though, right? haha.



Thanks!! It was yesterday!  And yeah, but they call him Kevin too right? I think she knew that it was one of their names.. she just did not know which one. She also says that Joe is by far the cutest. I told her, that if she saw Nick in person, she would be debating that one! 



LittleMissMusical said:


> so... my birhtday is coming up and my parents r concidering the soundcheck tickets. does anyone know the price on those?????



I didn't think you could legitimately buy those..... and BTW, Happy Early Birthday. What day is it on?


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> hey Im from New York, thats how my people talk. xD
> 
> Nah, I dont think so. We didnt at least.. haha.  We were waaay farther down then that. My friends and I arent in the video, but you hear us saying No!
> Its like a huge ramp thing they went down, so my friends and I were talking down it asking if we could come down there cause it was raining, we didnt get any response. xD



I'm not laughing at the way they talk, just the extent and volume of their yelling. OH MY GOOOOOOOD 25 times is enough, we get it already. 

I just saw some white balls of...poster or paper or something being thrown near the end of the video.

Oh, I also have a concert story to tell, but I'll tell you in the next post.


----------



## disneychick2721

aquarhapsody said:


> I'm not laughing at the way they talk, just the extent and volume of their yelling. OH MY GOOOOOOOD 25 times is enough, we get it already.
> 
> I just saw some white balls of...poster or paper or something being thrown near the end of the video.
> 
> Oh, I also have a concert story to tell, but I'll tell you in the next post.



Haha. yeah. It was unnecessary. 
I just watched it again and saw that, yeah that was weird, haha. But we were farther down left then that. 

Yay concert story. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> Haha. yeah. It was unnecessary.
> I just watched it again and saw that, yeah that was weird, haha. But we were farther down left then that.
> 
> Yay concert story. xD



I know you wouldn't have thrown the paper. xD 
That was really stupid, did they think Joe would see that, or something?? O__o


Anyways, the concert story is actually a story, and a little small...tidbit. xD

So, this happened at the Nick Jonas concert in Nashville.
The tidbit is about the security at the door. They were holding us back from the doors so Nick could walk by without us busting them down, of course. 
And the girl next to me was loaded with stuff. She had her jacket, camera, merchandise and not to mention a heavy-looking purse.
Well, this one stingy lady at the door could not stress the NO POSTERS rule enough. And the girl next to me bought a Jonas 2040 bumper sticker, and was holding it in her arms.
The lady somehow thought this was a poster, and proceeded to yell at the girl repeatedly to throw her "poster" away.
Eventually, the lady was standing next to the girl, trying to take it away, and then finally got it into her head that this small, plastic thing was not a poster.

I just felt like telling that small story.


Anyways, here's my real story, sorry for being so long.
At the end of the NJ show, there was a big crowd gathered out by the buses to see Nick walk into out the bus, which I knew better to stand there, waiting for him cause I knew he probably would sneak out the back soon, and it would be a waste of my time in the cold.
Regardless, I, like an idiot, stood there, waiting amongst all of the other screaming girls.
Apparently, Nick had gone out the other exit, and discreetly walked past the vans where the street was for a few seconds,and only,like, 10 people saw him walk by.
How do I know this??
My MOM and AUNT were in the car, stuck because of the fans when he walked past the street.

I remember resenting not getting in the car like I was supposed to.
I was SO MAD.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> I didn't think you could legitimately buy those..... and BTW, Happy Early Birthday. What day is it on?



last year when i was buying my tickets it was an option, below the nromal ticket section on ticket master. i remember them being between $200-$400 but idk where inside those numbers it falls. my birthday is may 3rd, but with the tickets coming out sometime in april i've gotta make my gift decision soon.


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> last year when i was buying my tickets it was an option, below the nromal ticket section on ticket master. i remember them being between $200-$400 but idk where inside those numbers it falls. my birthday is may 3rd, but with the tickets coming out sometime in april i've gotta make my gift decision soon.



The tickets are coming out in april????????


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> last year when i was buying my tickets it was an option, below the nromal ticket section on ticket master. i remember them being between $200-$400 but idk where inside those numbers it falls. my birthday is may 3rd, but with the tickets coming out sometime in april i've gotta make my gift decision soon.



Oh, Wow. Is that the same as like the VIP ticket or whatever... I do remember seeing those. 



Kool Kat said:


> The tickets are coming out in april????????



I think that is when the announcement is coming out right? so maybe they are announcing the world tour and will let us have some dates and peace of mind?!?!? I am literally going crazy I think. What is the announcement date again?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

april 9th


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> april 9th



They never said that's when they are releasing the ticket sales.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> They never said that's when they are releasing the ticket sales.


if you watch the video it's all clips from past concerts. so i assume it's when they announce the concert dates.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> if you watch the video it's all clips from past concerts. so i assume it's when they announce the concert dates.



I don't know, I don't want to be tricked into thinking that before being sure.

That seems so early to announce _fall_ tour dates,to me.


----------



## I Am What I Am

What if the video is just about the re-launch date of FFE?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> I don't know, I don't want to be tricked into thinking that before being sure.
> 
> That seems so early to announce _fall_ tour dates,to me.


i thought it was a summer world tour?


----------



## bans729

my sister has two friends over and they are currently blasting freakin justin bieber throughout the entire house b/c they are going to the rodeo tomorrow


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> my sister has two friends over and they are currently blasting freakin justin bieber throughout the entire house b/c they are going to the rodeo tomorrow


i feel sry for you. justin was on the radio the other and my mom says: "since when did miley get such a pretty voice, this is the best i've heard her." and i'm all like "mom, [I/] this _ is justin biber!"_


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> i feel sry for you. justin was on the radio the other and my mom says: "since when did miley get such a pretty voice, this is the best i've heard her." and i'm all like "mom, [I/] this _ is justin biber!"_


_

That may just be one of the funniest things I have EVER heard!! My Mom always thinks its a girl too. lol. 

April 9th seems like a long way away... they should really move it closer..._


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> That may just be one of the funniest things I have EVER heard!! My Mom always thinks its a girl too. lol.
> 
> April 9th seems like a long way away... they should really move it closer...


i know right!!!!!!!! it like 3 weeks, and we've been waiting since febuary... they either neep to tone it down or make it sooner.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> i know right!!!!!!!! it like 3 weeks, and we've been waiting since febuary... they either neep to tone it down or make it sooner.




I vote like tomorrow!!! The suspense is really killing me. I want to know the tour dates so badly.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> I vote like tomorrow!!! The suspense is really killing me. I want to know the tour dates so badly.


me too!!!!!!! it's like, who are they kidding? everyone knows they're tour dates. so now we have to have a date to announce dates?????? come to think of it. they had a date to announce a date, to announce tour dates. thats crazy!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> What if the video is just about the re-launch date of FFE?



I'm hoping it's not.

It probably isn't, why would they announce it before April 9th?

If it is,I would be REALLY mad.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

they've already said that FFE will be re-done... so idt thats it. ugh... those boys, i love but they get on my nerves at times like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Did anyone watch the new LTD?!?! First of all, Kevin has glasses. 2. There is a pic of him and Danielle on a jet ski... he looks like he has no pants on... lol. And 3. NICK WAS WEARING A HEADBAND. My sister and I both thought that was extremely funny/weird. We were more weirded out though. lol. I thought that maybe Joe might wear one, if any of them were to wear one at all... but nope, it was Nick!! AND, they showed them rolling in the boxes. I swear I saw one of those at the World Tour!!!!! I even told my friend Chelsea that when we went by it.. I was like, "Do you think they are in there?!?! Ah, it was so good. I am glad they are back, I have been missing them!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone watch the new LTD?!?! First of all, Kevin has glasses. 2. There is a pic of him and Danielle on a jet ski... he looks like he has no pants on... lol. And 3. NICK WAS WEARING A HEADBAND. My sister and I both thought that was extremely funny/weird. We were more weirded out though. lol. I thought that maybe Joe might wear one, if any of them were to wear one at all... but nope, it was Nick!! AND, they showed them rolling in the boxes. I swear I saw one of those at the World Tour!!!!! I even told my friend Chelsea that when we went by it.. I was like, "Do you think they are in there?!?! Ah, it was so good. I am glad they are back, I have been missing them!!


we had floor isle seats, i was 2 feet away from those boxes as they rolled by!!!!!!!!!! if i would have known i would have hopped on one, hoping it was the one nick was in!!! it would have gone like this
me: god i hope this is nick's box
kevin: nope
(i hop on another box beacause i can out run/ hop big rob)
me: NICK!!!!!!!!
Joe: no habla ingles
me: ugh!
(hop on the final box, big rob sits down winded)
me: OMJ I LOVE YOU NICK!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nick: omg i just realized i love you too! come backstage and we can chill after the show!
me: yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Jonas Brothers Living the Dream season 2 episode 1

so, the other day this girl was questioning my fan-girlness. and she's like,"have you ever met or talked to a jonas?" and i'm like "YES!" she walks away and i lean over to my friends, "so? who cares if it was there dad?" he's still a Jonas!!!!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone watch the new LTD?!?! First of all, Kevin has glasses. 2. There is a pic of him and Danielle on a jet ski... he looks like he has no pants on... lol. And 3. NICK WAS WEARING A HEADBAND. My sister and I both thought that was extremely funny/weird. We were more weirded out though. lol. I thought that maybe Joe might wear one, if any of them were to wear one at all... but nope, it was Nick!! AND, they showed them rolling in the boxes. I swear I saw one of those at the World Tour!!!!! I even told my friend Chelsea that when we went by it.. I was like, "Do you think they are in there?!?! Ah, it was so good. I am glad they are back, I have been missing them!!



Gahh I wanted to watch it!! But my mom had me completey absorbed in 16 and pregnant haha. And I would just watch it on YouTube but my laptop has recently contracted about ten zillion viruses so I can't really do anything with it other than repeatedly hit it and curse at it xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone watch the new LTD?!?! First of all, Kevin has glasses. 2. There is a pic of him and Danielle on a jet ski... he looks like he has no pants on... lol. And 3. NICK WAS WEARING A HEADBAND. My sister and I both thought that was extremely funny/weird. We were more weirded out though. lol. I thought that maybe Joe might wear one, if any of them were to wear one at all... but nope, it was Nick!! AND, they showed them rolling in the boxes. I swear I saw one of those at the World Tour!!!!! I even told my friend Chelsea that when we went by it.. I was like, "Do you think they are in there?!?! Ah, it was so good. I am glad they are back, I have been missing them!!



1. He looks HOT in glasses, just sayin'.

2. His shorts were just too short. xD

3. Ah, the headband. I'm still undecided whether I like it or not.

You should've pried the box open to see whether they were or not. xD
......Kidding, of course......


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> Gahh I wanted to watch it!! But my mom had me completey absorbed in 16 and pregnant haha. And I would just watch it on YouTube but my laptop has recently contracted about ten zillion viruses so I can't really do anything with it other than repeatedly hit it and curse at it xD



Lol!! My Mom hates it when my sister and I watch that show. I love it!! It is so intriguing. My mom would never watch it with us lol. I find it hilarious that yours watches it with you. 



aquarhapsody said:


> 1. He looks HOT in glasses, just sayin'.
> 
> 2. His shorts were just too short. xD
> 
> 3. Ah, the headband. I'm still undecided whether I like it or not.
> 
> You should've pried the box open to see whether they were or not. xD
> ......Kidding, of course......



Too bad I didn't just pop those bad boys open. Not that I could have even begun to do that. Those body guards would have been all over me!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Too bad I didn't just pop those bad boys open. Not that I could have even begun to do that. Those body guards would have been all over me!



I'd personally go with the box with the sports stickers all over it.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> *Lol!! My Mom hates it when my sister and I watch that show. I love it!! It is so intriguing. My mom would never watch it with us lol. I find it hilarious that yours watches it with you. *
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I didn't just pop those bad boys open. Not that I could have even begun to do that. Those body guards would have been all over me!



my mom calls it birth control xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> my mom calls it birth control xD



Lol, aint that the truth!! Some of the girls in my Studio class saw Maci on Spring Break, and she kept having people come up to her and she would say, I'm not Maci! I guess because they were annoying her, which they would me too! There can really only be one Maci in the world. I <3 the way she says Bentley, it's just so cute! lol She is my fav on that show.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Lol, aint that the truth!! Some of the girls in my Studio class saw Maci on Spring Break, and she kept having people come up to her and she would say, I'm not Maci! I guess because they were annoying her, which they would me too! There can really only be one Maci in the world. I <3 the way she says Bentley, it's just so cute! lol She is my fav on that show.



haha the new one on tuesday is a girl that goes to a school near where i live! haha i have mutual friends with her on facebook and this girl that i was best friends with in fourth grade apparently gets to be on the episode xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> my mom calls it birth control xD



For me, mental birth control was built in. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha the new one on tuesday is a girl that goes to a school near where i live! haha i have mutual friends with her on facebook and this girl that i was best friends with in fourth grade apparently gets to be on the episode xD



Woah! lol.. Hey do you live near the kids from My Life as Liz. I swear that is my new fav show, but I cannot for the life of me figure out if it is real or scripted... lol but they _supposedly_ live in Texas.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Woah! lol.. Hey do you live near the kids from My Life as Liz. I swear that is my new fav show, but I cannot for the life of me figure out if it is real or scripted... lol but they _supposedly_ live in Texas.



haha i dont watch that show but i wikipediaed it haha
1) it is scripted 
2) i dont live near wherever they live...they are more north/inland texas than me


----------



## Whitleigh

It is scripted?!?! Did it say that any of it is real?!? You should really watchi it, it is absolutely hilarious!! 

Did anyone answer the 20 questions on Team Jonas today?? They are not as hard as I thought they would be....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

if you read the TJ newletter, they said tour dates would be released LATE spring. april 9th is still concidedered early spring... i'm confused!


----------



## Whitleigh

Ah!!! I noticed that too.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I still think April 9th is going to be filled with bitter disappointments.


----------



## Whitleigh

If they say that this is Kev's last tour, I am going to be seriously very sad.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

just sent in my 20 Q's. i did not need to look up a single answer. it was sooooo easy!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> just sent in my 20 Q's. i did not need to look up a single answer. it was sooooo easy!!!!



What time are they due tomorrow? I am studying big time for a Marketing exam. :'(


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> What time are they due tomorrow? I am studying big time for a Marketing exam. :'(


6 eastern.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> 6 eastern.



Awesome, thanks. I can surely get them in before then. What do we win again? lol I had to read it super fast.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome, thanks. I can surely get them in before then. What do we win again? lol I had to read it super fast.


free membership for next year and other "goodies"


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh yes, that is right. I remember now.  Because I remember thinking... I just renewed mine!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I still think April 9th is going to be filled with bitter disappointments.



I think we're all going to be dissapointed, mainly because every time the boys say "announcement" fans automatically think "TOUR!".

And that's never been the case.

The boys have always just said when they were gonna have a tour.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I think we're all going to be dissapointed, mainly because every time the boys say "announcement" fans automatically think "TOUR!".
> 
> And that's never been the case.
> 
> The boys have always just said when they were gonna have a tour.



I have no expectations for the 9th, so no disappointments for me. 

But you are right about the "TOUR!" thing.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I have no expectations for the 9th, so no disappointments for me.
> 
> But you are right about the "TOUR!" thing.



Me neither. I actually wish they didn't do this. It makes people go nuts, which is fun for them, but not other fans who KNOW this will go down badly.


I know. Fans will believe it's a tour cause they _want _a tour.

What makes me wonder why, is because the boys have never really surprised us with one, they just announce it, and say "tour dates soon".
It's not like they've shocked us with one before.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Me neither. I actually wish they didn't do this. It makes people go nuts, which is fun for them, but not other fans who KNOW this will go down badly.
> 
> 
> I know. Fans will believe it's a tour cause they _want _a tour.
> 
> What makes me wonder why, is because the boys have never really surprised us with one, they just announce it, and say "tour dates soon".
> It's not like they've shocked us with one before.



I completely agree. And it annoys me when fans are "OMG THAT'S IT?!?!?1 YOU SAID IT WAS A TOUR NOT _!"  No. YOU decided it was a tour. THEY said they had an announcement. 

I have a feeling it's going be like the announcement of FFE all over again.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I completely agree. And it annoys me when fans are "OMG THAT'S IT?!?!?1 YOU SAID IT WAS A TOUR NOT _!"  No. YOU decided it was a tour. THEY said they had an announcement.
> 
> I have a feeling it's going be like the announcement of FFE all over again.



And then they call them jerks, and liars, and bombard their myspace and facebook with whiny comments saying how they're sooo dissapointed and stuff.

My worst fear is that it's an announcement that this is their last tour, or last album, or so-and-so decides to do another solo project.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

me and my friends have spent many a gym periods trying to decifer the announcement. like you said  they've never "surpised" us with a tour, but the outliar is the actual video clip. if you watch the clip it all segments of tour fotage. they show a whole lot of opening acts, no clue what that could mean. the only other possibility that makes sense to me is another movie, but even that seems unlikely. 

on the topic of the movie, does anyone know what happened to the mosaic??? me and my friends each got several photos confirmed to be in it... then nothing! i dont even think the site works anymore!!!! idk why they choose to keep it a secret. there making all the fans crazy and everyones getting all dramatic. if you've ever seen the twilight zone episode monsters on maple, the cellar, thats what this reminds me of... we all go crazy blaming, pointing fingers, guessing... ugh


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> me and my friends have spent many a gym periods trying to decifer the announcement. like you said  they've never "surpised" us with a tour, but the outliar is the actual video clip. if you watch the clip it all segments of tour fotage. they show a whole lot of opening acts, no clue what that could mean. the only other possibility that makes sense to me is another movie, but even that seems unlikely.



I just think it has something to do with their Enterprises/Group, and maybe each artist has their own announcement that day.

Remember, they could just release another video on April 9th, to make it worse.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> I just think it has something to do with their Enterprises/Group, and maybe each artist has their own announcement that day.
> 
> Remember, they could just release another video on April 9th, to make it worse.


oh don't say that!!!!!! they seriously may have fans commiting murder if that happens!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> And then they call them jerks, and liars, and bombard their myspace and facebook with whiny comments saying how they're sooo dissapointed and stuff.
> 
> My worst fear is that it's an announcement that this is their last tour, or last album, or so-and-so decides to do another solo project.



I know! It annoyed me to NO END last year. GET OVER YOURSELVES. Geez.


I think there's a rumor going around that Joe's doing solo stuff. I don't know if there's anything else though. My sources a.k.a FFE is currently unavailable.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> I know! It annoyed me to NO END last year. GET OVER YOURSELVES. Geez.
> 
> 
> I think there's a rumor going around that Joe's doing solo stuff. I don't know if there's anything else though. My sources a.k.a FFE is currently unavailable.


well he did the vampire weekend video


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> well he did the vampire weekend video


What on EARTH is that?

Like I said, my sources are unavailable. So I really have no idea about this stuff anymore.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bccKotFwzoY

joe's one of the actors


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> What on EARTH is that?
> 
> Like I said, my sources are unavailable. So I really have no idea about this stuff anymore.



It's a band. 

I too think that this might be their last tour. Like I said earlier, Kevin is married... that can only be so un-awkward for so long. And Joe's twitter has been talking about writing music with certain people.. none of which are his bros.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> It's a band.
> 
> I too think that this might be their last tour. Like I said earlier, Kevin is married... that can only be so un-awkward for so long. And Joe's twitter has been talking about writing music with certain people.. none of which are his bros.



I don't want to think that, but I do.

And what makes it worse is that now, everyone's expecting them to jump back up, and come back together again, but I know that's not going to happen.

I don't know, I like Nick's solo music, and am looking forward to whatever Joe has planned, but it won't be the same.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I don't want to think that, but I do.
> 
> And what makes it worse is that now, everyone's expecting them to jump back up, and come back together again, but I know that's not going to happen.
> 
> I don't know, I like Nick's solo music, and am looking forward to whatever Joe has planned, but it won't be the same.



Could not have said it better myself sista!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> It's a band.
> 
> I too think that this might be their last tour. Like I said earlier, Kevin is married... that can only be so un-awkward for so long. And Joe's twitter has been talking about writing music with certain people.. none of which are his bros.





aquarhapsody said:


> I don't want to think that, but I do.
> 
> And what makes it worse is that now, everyone's expecting them to jump back up, and come back together again, but I know that's not going to happen.
> 
> I don't know, I like Nick's solo music, and am looking forward to whatever Joe has planned, but it won't be the same.



as much as i dont want this to be their last tour i totally understand if it is...i mean they're growing up, nick is going to be 18 this year scared1 and you can only work for disney for so long as an adult before it gets weird...but they better have a reunion tour when i have kids so i can take them!!! xD unless, of course, my plan to marry nick follows through, in which case my kids will always get to hear him play live xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> as much as i dont want this to be their last tour i totally understand if it is...i mean they're growing up, nick is going to be 18 this year scared1 and you can only work for disney for so long as an adult before it gets weird...but they better have a reunion tour when i have kids so i can take them!!! xD unless, of course, my plan to marry nick follows through, in which case my kids will always get to hear him play live xD



Lol!! That is creepy!!! Because my friend and I were just talking about that today.. She said, I wanted my kids to grow up listening to them... I said, mine will always hear them, since I am either marrying Nick or Joe.  I guess I would be considered a puma/cougar since I am 2 years older. lol.

ETA: Diane Birch was on Ellen!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

all this talk makes me unhappy inside . i pray to god that this isn't there last year, but in my gut i know it's true. the only i can think of is if they where to trasnition into a soft rock band once the disney deal is over(but face it, it's disney they'll milk it!) i understand that kevin is married now, but there are a lot of married rockstars, and hey he needs to support! my friend who isn't a real big fan always says "is she preggers yet?" whenever we start up a jonas convo. i got so mad at her!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Could not have said it better myself sista!



Thanks. 

I guess since I'm not good at explaining or understanding anything else, I MUST be able to get the Jonas Brothers. 

But it's kind of sad, us talking about this. 2 years ago, nobody would've thought to talk about _the end _of the Jonas Brothers, we were all focused on their super-dee-duper fast _rise to the top_.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

me and my bff(jonaslover25) where talking in P.E. today, and by the end of class we had ourselves totally convinced that the end of the world was near. if you think about it why did Nick and Joe start doing stuf on their own? the other possibility is if Frankie takes kev's spot !!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> me and my bff(jonaslover25) where talking in P.E. today, and by the end of class we had ourselves totally convinced that the end of the world was near. if you think about it why did Nick and Joe start doing stuf on their own? the other possibility is if Frankie takes kev's spot !!!!!!!!



It won't be the end of the world, but it was definitely be sad. I guess that if it makes them happy, then I will have to be ok with it. All of this free time just gives Nick more time to come and find me though.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> It won't be the end of the world, but it was definitely be sad. I guess that if it makes them happy, then I will have to be ok with it. All of this free time just gives Nick more time to come and find me though.


nuh-uh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he's coming looking for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> nuh-uh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he's coming looking for me!!!!!!!!



I actually just want him to stay single.....forever.


Or get bitten by a vampire and be eternally beaufitul. ;D


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> I actually just want him to stay single.....forever.
> 
> 
> Or get bitten by a vampire and be eternally beaufitul. ;D


i don't even like vampires, but that could work! think about it, he's stay 17 forever... and when we gt old and our kids are like"you listened to that?!" i could be like yea, to me he was like your______, and he doesn't look any different!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> i don't even like vampires, but that could work! think about it, he's stay 17 forever... and when we gt old and our kids are like"you listened to that?!" i could be like yea, to me he was like your______, and he doesn't look any different!!!!!!!!



Then he could bite me, and I would be young and-......young,too. xD

But seriously, someone needs to make an image of Nick Jonas as a vampire.
I would get a kick out of it. xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

nick's a vamp!!!!
i made the top one on faceinhole.com

here is something i made a while back thought it was pretty funny!!!

Jonas and friends Jib Jab


----------



## day_dreamer

LittleMissMusical said:


> here is something i made a while back thought it was pretty funny!!!
> 
> Jonas and friends Jib Jab


 
well that was.....actually i can't think of a way to describe it

it was one of those times when you want to look away but can't....


----------



## aquarhapsody

I'm seriously making a picture of Nick as a vampire right now. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I'm seriously making a picture of Nick as a vampire right now. xD


Make sure he sparkles! xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Make sure he sparkles! xD



Sorry, with my cheap editing program, I can't promise that. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Sorry, with my cheap editing program, I can't promise that. xD




Dude! What kind of self-respecting vampire DOESN'T *sparkle*?!

xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Dude! What kind of self-respecting vampire DOESN'T *sparkle*?!
> 
> xD



Apparently, Nick.


----------



## bans729

I find it ironic that y'all are talking about vampires when I watched new moon last night xD however I am more of a werewolf fan xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> I find it ironic that y'all are talking about vampires when I watched new moon last night xD however I am more of a werewolf fan xD



Taylor is HAWWWT.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Taylor is HAWWWT.



hey.
back off.
he's mine. 
xD
hahaha my friend's dog looks JUST LIKE jacob's werewolf form so i was like "amy! i think scout is secretly taylor lautner!!!!" xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> hey.
> back off.
> he's mine.
> xD
> hahaha my friend's dog looks JUST LIKE jacob's werewolf form so i was like "amy! i think scout is secretly taylor lautner!!!!" xD



Lol, I agree on the Taylor Lautner thing.. I just watched it last night too!! 

And WOW. That video was something...... yikes! lol, that was pretty funny.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> hey.
> back off.
> he's mine.
> xD
> hahaha my friend's dog looks JUST LIKE jacob's werewolf form so i was like "amy! i think scout is secretly taylor lautner!!!!" xD



But..but...that's unfair.

You all get the cute guys, even disguised as a dog!!

xD


----------



## day_dreamer

I Am What I Am said:


> Dude! What kind of self-respecting vampire DOESN'T *sparkle*?!
> 
> xD



a real one 

i can't wait to see eclipse though,, even though i much more a potter head XD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i wasted 2 hours of my life on new moon! taylor laughtner saved me!! if it wasn't for him the two hours could have been alot worse!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

LittleMissMusical said:


> i wasted 2 hours of my life on new moon! taylor laughtner saved me!! if it wasn't for him the two hours could have been alot worse!!!



yeah hehe


----------



## LittleMissMusical

700th post who-hoo!!!! 

bump!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> 700th post who-hoo!!!!
> 
> bump!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

OMJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DISNEY MADE AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO D23 MEMBERS TODAY THAT AEROSMITH ISN'T AS POPULAR AS IT ONCE WAS...SO THEY ARE CHANGING ROCK AND ROLLER COSTER INTO A CAMP ROCK RIDE WHERE YOU ARE IN SHANES LIMO RUNING AWAY FROM FANS!!!! THE REHAB IS IN MAY AND IT'LL BE OPEN FOR SUMMER NIGHTTASTIC!!!!!

CLICK HERE IF U DONT BELIEVE ME!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> OMJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DISNEY MADE AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO D23 MEMBERS TODAY THAT AEROSMITH ISN'T AS POPULAR AS IT ONCE WAS...SO THEY ARE CHANGING ROCK AND ROLLER COSTER INTO A CAMP ROCK RIDE WHERE YOU ARE IN SHANES LIMO RUNING AWAY FROM FANS!!!! THE REHAB IS IN MAY AND IT'LL BE OPEN FOR SUMMER NIGHTTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> CLICK HERE IF U DONT BELIEVE ME!!!!!



No way!! That is awesome. It looks like I will be able to ride it in the fall when I go!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> OMJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DISNEY MADE AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO D23 MEMBERS TODAY THAT AEROSMITH ISN'T AS POPULAR AS IT ONCE WAS...SO THEY ARE CHANGING ROCK AND ROLLER COSTER INTO A CAMP ROCK RIDE WHERE YOU ARE IN SHANES LIMO RUNING AWAY FROM FANS!!!! THE REHAB IS IN MAY AND IT'LL BE OPEN FOR SUMMER NIGHTTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> CLICK HERE IF U DONT BELIEVE ME!!!!!




That's a good April Fools Day joke!


----------



## aquarhapsody

JonasWorld posted a fake article claiming that Joe and Demi were eloping to Las Vegas. 

http://jonasworld.org/?p=14369#more-14369


----------



## Vally

So I found the number of the lead singer for The Maine and they're like my favorite band. Today is my friend's birthday and I really wanted to call him and ask him to call her and sing happy birthday to her. But I'm like extremely scared to any advice? Plus I sound weird on the phone


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Vally said:


> So I found the number of the lead singer for The Maine and they're like my favorite band. Today is my friend's birthday and I really wanted to call him and ask him to call her and sing happy birthday to her. But I'm like extremely scared to any advice? Plus I sound weird on the phone


how do you know it's HIS number????? there are plenty of jonas numbers floating around online and i heard all of them are fake.


----------



## Vally

LittleMissMusical said:


> how do you know it's HIS number????? there are plenty of jonas numbers floating around online and i heard all of them are fake.



I'm not exactly sure it is. But The Maine is pretty non-mainstream. And there was this vid on YouTube where he got a call from some random girls and they searched his number. So I'm just hoping it is his number.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

oh...okay!!!!! good luck with that!!! play it cool...don't scream,sound flirty,"hey, could you do me a huge fave and call my girlie to wish her a happy birthday. she would be soooo happy if you gave her a ring." just play it up! if they don't answer then leave a message...but just one! if you think ur voice sounds wierd either lower or raise the tone till you soud they way you want to!!! let me know if it works cause if it does thats pretty cool!!!!!


----------



## Vally

LittleMissMusical said:


> oh...okay!!!!! good luck with that!!! play it cool...don't scream,sound flirty,"hey, could you do me a huge fave and call my girlie to wish her a happy birthday. she would be soooo happy if you gave her a ring." just play it up! if they don't answer then leave a message...but just one! if you think ur voice sounds wierd either lower or raise the tone till you soud they way you want to!!! let me know if it works cause if it does thats pretty cool!!!!!



I have my whole speech written on my iPod. I'll act all suave haha. I'm gonna be like, "hey my best friend's(I think he's more likely to do it if I say 'best', though she is a really good friend) birthday is today. I was wondering if you could call her and sing happy birthday? She loves The Maine and adores you. It would totally make her day. Thanks so much!" sounds good?


----------



## bans729

LittleMissMusical said:


> OMJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DISNEY MADE AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO D23 MEMBERS TODAY THAT AEROSMITH ISN'T AS POPULAR AS IT ONCE WAS...SO THEY ARE CHANGING ROCK AND ROLLER COSTER INTO A CAMP ROCK RIDE WHERE YOU ARE IN SHANES LIMO RUNING AWAY FROM FANS!!!! THE REHAB IS IN MAY AND IT'LL BE OPEN FOR SUMMER NIGHTTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> CLICK HERE IF U DONT BELIEVE ME!!!!!



wow i totally believed you and i was about to flip a sh.......hahahahahaha wow i'm so gullible xD


----------



## Vally

lol I was listening to "She Is Love" by Parachute on the computer so my brother goes "can you put on a less dumb song?" so I hit the next button and "Year 3000" came on xD He got really mad


----------



## LittleMissMusical

sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> wow i totally believed you and i was about to flip a sh.......hahahahahaha wow i'm so gullible xD


my mom was the one who told me that this morning and i was like OMFJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! then she said april fools and it made me all sad. but if you thin kabout disney wouldn't do it... they'd have alot of upset "jonas haters". they'd claim it "ruined the ride" when in all reality it would be making it better(imho though!!!)


----------



## bans729

SAT scores came out today so i was totally convinced they were going to tell us all we made perfect scores and then be like "april fools! you actually sucked" xD
and one of my friends told me he got a 2330 and i was like "haha april fools right" and he was like "uh...no" 
soooo im a lot jealous slash i dont think he's human anymore xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> SAT scores came out today so i was totally convinced they were going to tell us all we made perfect scores and then be like "april fools! you actually sucked" xD
> and one of my friends told me he got a 2330 and i was like "haha april fools right" and he was like "uh...no"
> soooo im a lot jealous slash i dont think he's human anymore xD



Cruel, cruel. I'd be freaing out.


----------



## inlalaland

LittleMissMusical said:


> OMJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DISNEY MADE AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO D23 MEMBERS TODAY THAT AEROSMITH ISN'T AS POPULAR AS IT ONCE WAS...SO THEY ARE CHANGING ROCK AND ROLLER COSTER INTO A CAMP ROCK RIDE WHERE YOU ARE IN SHANES LIMO RUNING AWAY FROM FANS!!!! THE REHAB IS IN MAY AND IT'LL BE OPEN FOR SUMMER NIGHTTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> CLICK HERE IF U DONT BELIEVE ME!!!!!



Oh my gosh...that scared me SO BAD. 
Nice one.  xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Man, I totally believed you!! I keep forgetting that it is April Fool's Day!! Good grief I am gullible!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

so, i just got off a disney cruise yesterday. it was AMAZINg!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so thats why you've been MIA!!!!! arn't they awesome???? how did you like it? are you gonna write a trip report??


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> so, i just got off a disney cruise yesterday. it was AMAZINg!



Sweet! I've always wanted to take a cruise.

ONE DAY I'm gonna go on a cruise. It may not be soon, but one day when I have the money, I'll go on a Disney cruise.


----------



## day_dreamer

aquarhapsody said:


> Sweet! I've always wanted to take a cruise.
> 
> ONE DAY I'm gonna go on a cruise. It may not be soon, but one day when I have the money, I'll go on a Disney cruise.



*omg me too! that was like my dream when i was 7 

still wanna go on one though *


----------



## Vally

So I called him haha. But John(lead singer who I was hoping to talk to) didn't answer, Jared did. But Jared pretended to be a guy from a sub shop lol. I knew it was him, and just continued with my message and he's like "Oh yeah! I can do that!" So I got really excited. I kept calling my friend over and over but she didn't answer, she didn't know where her phone was. I was talking to her on Facebook last night and I told her to go find her phone, she did, AND HE CALLED HER! She flipped out and was soooo happy!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg thats awesome!!!!!!!! i wish the jonas brothers would do that!!! you know joe would answer with some totally out there excuse for why it wasn't a jobro.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> omg thats awesome!!!!!!!! i wish the jonas brothers would do that!!! you know joe would answer with some totally out there excuse for why it wasn't a jobro.



Man, I'd love Nick to call me. xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Man, I'd love Nick to call me. xD


samezies!!!!! 

oh and i loooooove your new avatar...sooooo cute!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> so thats why you've been MIA!!!!! arn't they awesome???? how did you like it? are you gonna write a trip report??



lol. yupp. no wifi in the middle of the ocean. and i looved it! it was  so much fun!


----------



## Whitleigh

So does anyone know what form of communication this announcement on Friday is going to come in?? I really hope that it is tour dates and not a super disappointing announcement.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> So does anyone know what form of communication this announcement on Friday is going to come in?? I really hope that it is tour dates and not a super disappointing announcement.



so funny i was thinking the same thing today! i think it'll be posted on there myspace...with links from there offical site, all four twitters,facebook, and any fan site. i know there 2010 post was on there myspace but copied onto there twitter...so i don't think i'll be hard to find it!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> so funny i was thinking the same thing today! i think it'll be posted on there myspace...with links from there offical site, all four twitters,facebook, and any fan site. i know there 2010 post was on there myspace but copied onto there twitter...so i don't think i'll be hard to find it!!!



Good deal, Thanks!! I hope it is a good announcement. I also just thought of something... I hope their concert near me is not during my vacation to Disney!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ohmigod! i hope it isn't when i'm on the disney crusie(or tix go on sale while im in the world!!!)


----------



## I Am What I Am

I still think that Friday will be filled with bitter disappointments. 

I hope the boys prove me wrong.


----------



## Kool Kat

whoa! theres an annoucment friday?? wow i'm out of it....

fill me in, please!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Kool Kat said:


> whoa! theres an annoucment friday?? wow i'm out of it....
> 
> fill me in, please!


Remember the 2twenty6twenty10 or whatever it was called video? On that date the posted another video about an announcement on April 9th


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> Remember the 2twenty6twenty10 or whatever it was called video? On that date the posted another video about an announcement on April 9th


just watch it be another video...


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> just watch it be another video...



Hey guys, I'm back online!

&&I'd HATE that. *Seriously.* We've waited long enough, I think. It's not like telling us early would hurt.


----------



## Kool Kat

oh. alrighty. well, i sure do hope its a tour! but idk..


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> oh. alrighty. well, i sure do hope its a tour! but idk..


if you go back a couple pages you'll see us all flip out making crazy scenario's like kevin's leaving, and other stuff like that!


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> oh. alrighty. well, i sure do hope its a tour! but idk..



They already announced that they are doing a tour silly!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> They already announced that they are doing a tour silly!!



That's what I think. They've already said they are working on tour dates, why would that be the "big" announcement if we already know it's coming?

I personally still think it's Jonas Enterprises.

Completely business related.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> That's what I think. They've already said they are working on tour dates, why would that be the "big" announcement if we already know it's coming?
> 
> I personally still think it's Jonas Enterprises.
> 
> Completely business related.



ugh.


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> They already announced that they are doing a tour silly!!



not "offically." or am i totally out of it??


----------



## tarrbear

There is no official announcement yet... but we kinda hope its tommorow!
BTW I'm new here lol and I LOVE JB, haha anyone here from Team Jonas?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

welocme!!!!!!! yes...i am part of team jonas!!!

on other news...jb posted on their twitter that the big announcement is comeing at the END OF THE MONTH!!!!!!!!! what about tomorrow???? they are also following jordan pruitt... opening act?????


----------



## tarrbear

Yes, there still is a big announcement, on Team Jonas the rumor is that its Fan Family Experience related, but now we know its not tour dates till the end of the month


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i'm glad tour dates are at the end of the month...i leave for disney on the 24th and would hate for tickets to go on sale while i'm gone. my mom said she would ask the concierge(we're staying club level) at beach club to get the tix for us while we're at the park. but it's not the same. when u buy jonas tickets it's a good 45-min ordeal...between being on before they're onsale...clicking buy tickets at exactly 10am, throwing seats back to try and get beter ones, then putting all ur info in.fewh, i'm tired just typing about it! the concierge has other jobs and my log on at 10:02, 10:07 10:12...whats convinent fro them! so that's my delema in a nut shell!!!!!

i think we'll all be dissapointed if it's fanfam. cause(like tour dates) we know it's coming. but they did say *special* announcement. i wonder...


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> i'm glad tour dates are at the end of the month...i leave for disney on the 24th and would hate for tickets to go on sale while i'm gone. my mom said she would ask the concierge(we're staying club level) at beach club to get the tix for us while we're at the park. but it's not the same. when u buy jonas tickets it's a good 45-min ordeal...between being on before they're onsale...clicking buy tickets at exactly 10am, throwing seats back to try and get beter ones, then putting all ur info in.fewh, i'm tired just typing about it! the concierge has other jobs and my log on at 10:02, 10:07 10:12...whats convinent fro them! so that's my delema in a nut shell!!!!!
> 
> *i think we'll all be dissapointed if it's fanfam.* cause(like tour dates) we know it's coming. but they did say *special* announcement. i wonder...


I won't be disappointed if the announcement is that FFE is coming back. I miss it.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> I won't be disappointed if the announcement is that FFE is coming back. I miss it.


but wee know it's coming...we want something tottaly unexpected (but something goof!)


----------



## Whitleigh

We BETTER get an announcement tomorrow!! They picked this special date, and I have been waiting! 

I really want tour dates to come out like now!


----------



## Kool Kat

so was the annoucement that theres a tour annoucment at the end of the month? really? come on, boys!! hurry up and telll us!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so if any of you are in the milwalkie area joe is doing a guest apreance at the rave with honor society tonight. tickets are $16. i couldn't get there in time if not i'd be on my way!!!!! and i guess there was a roaddogs game in boston today against the marquis jets...the first team they lost to(i was there!!!)

and wait there's more!!!!! demi posted that she has big jonas announcement at the end of the month...possibly touring with them??? i still don't get why they're following jordan pruitt...

oh those boys are such a tease. so i guess the announcment was that they are announcing tour dates at the end of the month.*sigh*


----------



## LittleMissMusical

UPDATE: i was looking on there twitter trying to find the video and i vound this:



> The video is real! We have a big announcement coming up that we are really excited about and this is just a sneak peak. Another video is coming on* 4.19.10* with full details of our plan. This couldn’t happen without you guys. You are the best fans in the world!



did we really all mess that up????


----------



## LittleMissMusical

sry i'm posting alot!!!!!!!

did you know about this????http://twitter.com/2twenty6ten

okay: new prediction, jonas is doing there own form of lulapolloza. if u watch the vid and look at the twitter it's jb, demi, ksm, hs, wg, jordin pruitt,and jordan sparks... none of this stuff is under anyone's name...but it's definatly being posted today. the last post on the above twitter was 





> ready?


----------



## Whitleigh

I am so confused! lol I actually forgot that today was "the day"! So are we getting an announcement or not? And I assume this lullapalooza is going to be far away from me?


----------



## Whitleigh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jtbJMoCdF8

Um.... what??


----------



## LittleMissMusical

CAMBIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHECK OUT THE 2TWENTY6TEN YOUTUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO TO www.cambio.com AND GET UPDATES BEFOR THEY REMOVE THE FEATURE!!!!!!!! i was one of the first 100 to c the video!!!!!!!ahhhhhhhhhhh i'm freaking out. jade was right it was fan family but to a whole new level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> CAMBIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHECK OUT THE 2TWENTY6TEN YOUTUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO TO www.cambio.com AND GET UPDATES BEFOR THEY REMOVE THE FEATURE!!!!!!!! i was one of the first 100 to c the video!!!!!!!ahhhhhhhhhhh i'm freaking out. jade was right it was fan family but to a whole new level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



But I don't get what it is going to do... and how did they get the name cambio? How do you know you were one of the first 100? And why is it gone? lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> But I don't get what it is going to do... and how did they get the name cambio? How do you know you were one of the first 100? And why is it gone? lol



it's a way to connect with a bunch of stars!!!!they'll broadcast a roaddogs game!!!! idk about the name. and when i watched the video it said veiwer 86!!!!! it says on cambio.com that if u join there insiders list soon(i guess they'll get rid of it,so it's like beta testing) you'll get to try it our before it's released to the public!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh(screaming)


----------



## Whitleigh

Lol, I see! Well, I am an insider... woohoo for me!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

me too!!!!!!!!! i signed up my mom to to insure that i have a shot of being a beta





> Be the first to experience cambio.com.
> Join the Cambio Insider List and you could be part of an exclusive group to check out cambio.com before it goes live.
> 
> Hurry! This option will only be available to a select number of people who join here. To get started, tell us your birthday.



this is what it siad above the sign up box... so the rest of you hurry up and do it!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

So, I'm totally confused as to what it is, but I guess it'll be cool once we know what the heck it is.


----------



## Kool Kat

im totally lost.


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> im totally lost.



Me too, welcome to the club! lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Me too, welcome to the club! lol


it's like a giant fan site for a bunch of celeb's. you'll c special videos, inside acess etc...


----------



## Whitleigh

So I kind of remember someone saying something before about tour dates being announced at the end of this month.. how do we know that again?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

they said on tj and twitter that tour dates are coming at the end of the month!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> they said on tj and twitter that tour dates are coming at the end of the month!



Awesome thanks a bunch! I tired to go onto TJ the other day and it would not load!  Maybe it will work for me now. So when do we think the tour will begin? I am just so praying it is not during one of my trips this summer!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome thanks a bunch! I tired to go onto TJ the other day and it would not load!  Maybe it will work for me now. So when do we think the tour will begin? I am just so praying it is not during one of my trips this summer!


omg me too! i think they'll announce the dates while i'm in florida but i hope they don't go on sale till we r back! i'll be gone for a week in july and a week in october!!!!! as long as it's not while im gone!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> omg me too! i think they'll announce the dates while i'm in florida but i hope they don't go on sale till we r back! i'll be gone for a week in july and a week in october!!!!! as long as it's not while im gone!!!!



Oh I am not so worried about when they go on sale, just as long as it is not during a test of mine, then I can get one. I just don't want the concerts to be while I am gone! 

Funny story... I was listening to I Am What I Am, and my 7 yo cousin Macy (who happens to "LOVE" Nick btw) said.. "Who is that, is that Joe and Demi?" LOL. She thought Nick was a girl. I said no... she said, then who is that girl? Haha.


----------



## Whitleigh

We are also watching Disney Channel, and the just did old Mickey Mouse cartoons to Play My Music. lol, how cute!


----------



## aquarhapsody

So, did anyone see the new Living the Dream?

That song sounds SOO good. I hope they relase it as a single,or something.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> So, did anyone see the new Living the Dream?
> 
> That song sounds SOO good. I hope they relase it as a single,or something.


ugh i keep missing it!!!!!!!! thank good it's youtubeable!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> So, did anyone see the new Living the Dream?
> 
> That song sounds SOO good. I hope they relase it as a single,or something.



Oooh! I did not know there was a new one tonight.. I have it Tivo'd, I will have to watch it after Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Oooh! I did not know there was a new one tonight.. I have it Tivo'd, I will have to watch it after Brothers and Sisters!



You have whoever wrote the guide to thank you for that. It didn't say LTD was coming on.

I decided to watch the end of Good Luck Charlie to see if LTD was a new episode, and it turns out I was right.


----------



## aquarhapsody

HEY! The Jonas Boys are gonna be on Radio Disney tommorow talking about the new tour!!


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> HEY! The Jonas Boys are gonna be on Radio Disney tommorow talking about the new tour!!



ahh! do we know a time? Do you think they'll announce dates? 

edit: i just looked, its 6pm! uuggh.. i'll be at a girl scout meeting!! uuughhh. yall r gonna have to tell me everything they say


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> ahh! do we know a time? Do you think they'll announce dates?
> 
> edit: i just looked, its 6pm! uuggh.. i'll be at a girl scout meeting!! uuughhh. yall r gonna have to tell me everything they say



I HOPE SOO!!! 

Aww. 

I'll probably be at the movies. 
But there is YouTube.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I HOPE SOO!!!
> 
> Aww.
> 
> I'll probably be at the movies.
> But there is YouTube.



ya! cheers for youtube! ha


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> You have whoever wrote the guide to thank you for that. It didn't say LTD was coming on.
> 
> I decided to watch the end of Good Luck Charlie to see if LTD was a new episode, and it turns out I was right.



You were right about the guide thing.. my Tivo did not tape it!! Oh well, hopefully it will catch it soon. I am sad I missed it.. I have not even had time to look on youtube!

I hope they might announce dates tomorrow too... but would they really do it on the radio?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so the new store at dtd, d-street, opened yesterday and i was reading the vinylmation blog(d-street is the new official store for vinyl's) supposedly they have a signed JONAS BROTHERS vinylmation on display and for purchase. im heading down a week from today... i'll take pictures!!!


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

The guys said they have a big tour announcement at the end of the month.  Possibly tour dates????


----------



## aquarhapsody

nickjonasobsessed said:


> The guys said they have a big tour announcement at the end of the month.  Possibly tour dates????



Man, I hope so.


----------



## Whitleigh

Did anyone see the stud on the cover of the Parade today?


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone see the stud on the cover of the Parade today?



YESSS my mom shoved it under my door this morning xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Awesome! My Daddy just gave it to me. Made my weekend.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone see the stud on the cover of the Parade today?


the parade?


----------



## Whitleigh

It comes with the Sunday newspaper....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ohhh... we don't get the paper... my mom reads it online


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Did anyone see the stud on the cover of the Parade today?



WHERE DO THEY SELL PARADE??????

Sorry. Little bit of a freakout there....

But on a serious note. Which picture did they use? the cute one with his hand in his hair and smiling? Cause that's my favorite.


----------



## Kool Kat

oh my gosh! i saw the parade!! i have it hanging up on my wall! that pic of him is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> so the new store at dtd, d-street, opened yesterday and i was reading the vinylmation blog(d-street is the new official store for vinyl's) supposedly they have a signed JONAS BROTHERS vinylmation on display and for purchase. im heading down a week from today... i'll take pictures!!!



I'm going down there in a couple of weeks. i'm going to check it out. but i have a couple of guestions

- what part of downtown disney?
- Whats the name of the story?
- is the autograph original or is it like one of those printed ones?
- anyone have any idea of how much it is??

mann, if its original im sooo buying it!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> I'm going down there in a couple of weeks. i'm going to check it out. but i have a couple of guestions
> 
> - what part of downtown disney?
> - Whats the name of the story?
> - is the autograph original or is it like one of those printed ones?
> - anyone have any idea of how much it is??
> 
> mann, if its original im sooo buying it!!



1) i think west end
2)d-street
3) original
4) i think it's for display(but could be sold for the right price


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> 1) i think west end
> 2)d-street
> 3) original
> 4) i think it's for display(but could be sold for the right price



alrighty! thanks! i will check it out when i'm there!


----------



## Whitleigh

I sure do wish that tour dates would come out some time this century.....


----------



## Whitleigh

TOUR DATES NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://tickets.jonasbrothersfanclub.com/index-old.php

So excited!! And they are going to be with Demi... and other friends..


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> TOUR DATES NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://tickets.jonasbrothersfanclub.com/index-old.php
> 
> So excited!! And they are going to be with Demi... and other friends..



YES!!!!
Oh my gosh that scared me SO BAD. I was scrolling down and didn't see any FL dates, I was freaking out. xD Of course we're not until October but thank God there are FL dates!! xD And Orlando! They haven't had a concert in Orlando since WYLMITE!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> TOUR DATES NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://tickets.jonasbrothersfanclub.com/index-old.php
> 
> So excited!! And they are going to be with Demi... and other friends..




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!



They're coming back to the Amphitheater! I love the Amphitheater!


----------



## disneychick2721

Ugh. :l 
So pissed off its a Camp Rock tour.


----------



## I Am What I Am

"*Multi-platinum-selling recording  artists the Jonas Brothers  announced today a three continent summer concert tour with special guest  and Hollywood Records label mate, Demi Lovato.* The tour will  combine spectacular production with unrivaled performances of both  artist's hits as well as music from the Disney Channel Original Movie,  "Camp Rock," and its highly anticipated sequel.  Adding to the  excitement this summer, the tour will also feature appearances by their  friends and co-stars from both "Camp Rock" movies"

This makes it sound like it's like a regular tour and it just features some Camp Rock music. 

Pretty much like the other tours where they played CR music.


----------



## inlalaland

disneychick2721 said:


> Ugh. :l
> So pissed off its a Camp Rock tour.



I was soo mad when I heard that rumour at first. Like, really mad. I was picturing like all the t-shirts and flyers and tickets and what not to be all Camp Rock themed and was like ughh no please God no. xD But now it doesn't really sound like an actual CR tour...just a couple CR songs maybe. But who knows, I guess we'll have to see. I do feel better about it now though.


----------



## Kool Kat

EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!

so, im trying to figure out which one i can go to. ha


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> Ugh. :l
> So pissed off its a Camp Rock tour.



i really hope its not completely camp rock :/


but they are coming to houston two days after my birthday!!!! i just tried to convince my mom to take me to SA b/c its on my birthday but she said no xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Ford Amphitheater here I come!


----------



## inlalaland

It's funny because the arena they're playing in here is still under construction right now and has been for a while it seems.  Guess they're finishing it this summer though! xD It doesn't even look like it's that close to being finished but okay! xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!

They're coming here!!!!!

WITH *DEM*I! OMJ!


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> "*Multi-platinum-selling recording  artists the Jonas Brothers  announced today a three continent summer concert tour with special guest  and Hollywood Records label mate, Demi Lovato.* The tour will  combine spectacular production with unrivaled performances of both  artist's hits as well as music from the Disney Channel Original Movie,  "Camp Rock," and its highly anticipated sequel.  Adding to the  excitement this summer, the tour will also feature appearances by their  friends and co-stars from both "Camp Rock" movies"
> 
> This makes it sound like it's like a regular tour and it just features some Camp Rock music.
> 
> Pretty much like the other tours where they played CR music.





inlalaland said:


> I was soo mad when I heard that rumour at first. Like, really mad. I was picturing like all the t-shirts and flyers and tickets and what not to be all Camp Rock themed and was like ughh no please God no. xD But now it doesn't really sound like an actual CR tour...just a couple CR songs maybe. But who knows, I guess we'll have to see. I do feel better about it now though.





bans729 said:


> i really hope its not completely camp rock :/
> 
> 
> but they are coming to houston two days after my birthday!!!! i just tried to convince my mom to take me to SA b/c its on my birthday but she said no xD



Im starting to feel a little better about it. 
Just when I hear CR tour I picture them calling each other their characters names and gross stuff like that and it makes me cringe.

I cant believe they're only coming to NY one day! 
Its so weird.
Its exactly a month after I see John Mayer again. Same venue and stchuff. 
I'm excited.


----------



## I Am What I Am

So the boys were one Ryan Seacrest (I think that's who it was)'s show and they said something along the lines of that it's a regular tour, but featuring Camp Rock songs and  their friends from CR. 

They also said that it's more of an "experience then a concert"


----------



## Whitleigh

Kara.... I pretty much hate you.. not really, but I really want to go to all of the concerts that you go to. I really wish that I could go to John Mayer!!! He was here a few months ago.  But I am totally kidding, I love you!! 

I am going to Nashvegas!! I was going to go to the Lexington one too... but there is NOT one! Which means that every JB fan and their mother (literally) is going to be trying to get into Nashville. Oh my! When do they go on sale again? AND, they are in FL when I am in Disney!! Only 3 hours away... Ft. something or other. My Mom says, seriously, you will be over them by October... WHATEVER!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> I am going to Nashvegas!! I was going to go to the Lexington one too... but there is NOT one! Which means that every JB fan and their mother (literally) is going to be trying to get into Nashville. Oh my! When do they go on sale again? AND, they are in FL when I am in Disney!! Only 3 hours away... Ft. something or other. My Mom says, seriously, you will be over them by October... WHATEVER!



You should go! An epic duo of Jonas and Disney World.

My mom told me that 3 years ago, and look where I am now.


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> Kara.... I pretty much hate you.. not really, but I really want to go to all of the concerts that you go to. I really wish that I could go to John Mayer!!! He was here a few months ago.  But I am totally kidding, I love you!!
> 
> I am going to Nashvegas!! I was going to go to the Lexington one too... but there is NOT one! Which means that every JB fan and their mother (literally) is going to be trying to get into Nashville. Oh my! When do they go on sale again? AND, they are in FL when I am in Disney!! Only 3 hours away... Ft. something or other. My Mom says, seriously, you will be over them by October... WHATEVER!



hahaha. love you too. 
And yeah. Its pretty bad.
Concerts have literally become an addiction for me. xD
Ah dude hes so amazing. If I wasnt seeing him when he comes here I would probably cry the whole day. haha.


How much are JB tickets? I'm hearin' they're pretty expensive?


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Kara.... I pretty much hate you.. not really, but I really want to go to all of the concerts that you go to. I really wish that I could go to John Mayer!!! He was here a few months ago.  But I am totally kidding, I love you!!
> 
> I am going to Nashvegas!! I was going to go to the Lexington one too... but there is NOT one! Which means that every JB fan and their mother (literally) is going to be trying to get into Nashville. Oh my! When do they go on sale again? AND, they are in FL when I am in Disney!! Only 3 hours away... Ft. something or other. My Mom says, seriously, you will be over them by October... WHATEVER!



You won't be here for the Tampa or Orlando one? 



disneychick2721 said:


> hahaha. love you too.
> And yeah. Its pretty bad.
> Concerts have literally become an addiction for me. xD
> Ah dude hes so amazing. If I wasnt seeing him when he comes here I would probably cry the whole day. haha.
> 
> 
> How much are JB tickets? I'm hearin' they're pretty expensive?



Yeah I heard most expensive is supposed to be like $113 including ticket fees, $96 without. Prices are listed for one show on ticketmaster.
Actually, here it is. xD
http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1600449A9D953E44?artistid=1052712&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> You won't be here for the Tampa or Orlando one?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I heard most expensive is supposed to be like $113 including ticket fees, $96 without. Prices are listed for one show on ticketmaster.
> Actually, here it is. xD
> http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1600449A9D953E44?artistid=1052712&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1



No.  I think it is Ft. Lauderdale.. they are off by a week! I was so sad. 
$113?! Yikes. That is about how much I paid for NJ but still... that's a lot. 



disneychick2721 said:


> hahaha. love you too.
> And yeah. Its pretty bad.
> Concerts have literally become an addiction for me. xD
> Ah dude hes so amazing. If I wasnt seeing him when he comes here I would probably cry the whole day. haha.
> 
> 
> How much are JB tickets? I'm hearin' they're pretty expensive?


 
I am just so jealous. I wish I could have gone. Two of my friends went (separately) and they both had AWESOME seats, like third and fifth row! That was the concert where he made his apology too! 



aquarhapsody said:


> You should go! An epic duo of Jonas and Disney World.
> 
> My mom told me that 3 years ago, and look where I am now.



My Mom is totally against it.. it looks like I am out of luck. Especially she would either go with me, or I would be going just by myself. I was going to go to Lexington, but there is not even one!!


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> No.  I think it is Ft. Lauderdale.. they are off by a week! I was so sad.
> $113?! Yikes. That is about how much I paid for NJ but still... that's a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just so jealous. I wish I could have gone. Two of my friends went (separately) and they both had AWESOME seats, like third and fifth row! That was the concert where he made his apology too!
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom is totally against it.. it looks like I am out of luck. Especially she would either go with me, or I would be going just by myself. I was going to go to Lexington, but there is not even one!!



My seats for July are the last row of the floor. I'm so freaking excited. 
Definitely see him if you get the chance, he's insane live.


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> My seats for July are the last row of the floor. I'm so freaking excited.
> Definitely see him if you get the chance, he's insane live.



You are making me sadder and sadder!! lol. I had second to last row of floor at JB World Tour, and I could hardly see, I wish you better luck!


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> You are making me sadder and sadder!! lol. I had second to last row of floor at JB World Tour, and I could hardly see, I wish you better luck!



Aw sorry. haha. You can go with me. I dont want to be going with the person I'm going with since she became president of -itchtopia. Does anyone else see the pattern here? I really need to start going to concerts alone, I always find the wrong people to go with. xD
Pssh I'll stand on the seats if I have to! 
I think place elevates as you go back though, so it should be okay.


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> Aw sorry. haha. You can go with me. I dont want to be going with the person I'm going with since she became president of -itchtopia. Does anyone else see the pattern here? I really need to start going to concerts alone, I always find the wrong people to go with. xD
> Pssh I'll stand on the seats if I have to!
> I think place elevates as you go back though, so it should be okay.



I hope so!! And I sooo wish that I could go with you! You can just think of me while you are there! You know... scream out that I love him every now and then. hehe


----------



## bans729

so my mom got me and my friends a room at the four seasons right next to the toyota center the night before the jonas concert in july so we can stalk the jonas brothers cuz they always stay there xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

I don't know if I'm going or not...

Since my mother bought tickets to the World Tour AND Nick J, I think the chances are low.


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

I'm going if they don't sell out.  I've been saving up for a seat since Christmas, so I have a respectable amount of money.   

I haven't seen them since World Tour last year.  I'm soooooo excited!!!! I'm a little disapointed though because its kind of a camp rock thing.  But oh well.  I'm still seeing the Jonas Brothers!!! 

Do you think that they will stay anywhere at Tulsa??? In a hotel, I mean.  Last time, they didn't.  They flew on their jet back to their house in Texas.  I'm just kind of hoping they'll be at my hotel, but my chances are low.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i don't care how much camp rock there is as long as i get to c them live!!!! for my birthday my parents told me that they where getting me the soundcheck tickets. my bff's parents told her for valintines day that they where getting her soundcheck as well, so we are going together(hopefully) 

so i've been in disney fro the past 9 days so i was getting jonas updates via txts from friends! i left my cell in the room the day tix went on sale and came back to the room to a flooded inbox!

oh and kevin jonas is gonna b on minute to win it and nick was in the audience (not sure about joe but most likely he'll be there)


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> i don't care how much camp rock there is as long as i get to c them live!!!! for my birthday my parents told me that they where getting me the soundcheck tickets. my bff's parents told her for valintines day that they where getting her soundcheck as well, so we are going together(hopefully)
> 
> so i've been in disney fro the past 9 days so i was getting jonas updates via txts from friends! *i left my cell in the room the day tix went on sale* and came back to the room to a flooded inbox!
> 
> oh and kevin jonas is gonna b on minute to win it and nick was in the audience (not sure about joe but most likely he'll be there)




The tickets aren't on sale yet? Unless you meant announced?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> The tickets aren't on sale yet? Unless you meant announced?


ooops!!!! well you know what i mean!!!


----------



## heyitsga

i'm prettty much in love with the jonas brothers


----------



## heyitsga

[N]ever P[ick] a favorite [Jonas] !


----------



## LittleMissMusical

heyitsga said:


> [N]ever P[ick] a favorite [Jonas] !


i like it!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Maybe what @jonasbrothers   means by "Peter Pan and Wendy turned out fine" was that they didn't   kill each other

My random musing of the day.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> Maybe what @jonasbrothers   means by "Peter Pan and Wendy turned out fine" was that they didn't   kill each other
> 
> My random musing of the day.


what? did i miss something????


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> what? did i miss something????




Haha it's nothing. Fly With Me came on earlier and it was just a random thought that popped into my head.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> Haha it's nothing. Fly With Me came on earlier and it was just a random thought that popped into my head.


haha, okay! i love that song... it's my favorite!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

heyitsga said:


> [N]ever P[ick] a favorite [Jonas] !



I know...<3


----------



## bans729

soooooo i was totally planning on the jobros playing at the toyota center so i could stay at the four seasons.....but for some reason they went crazy and are now playing at cynthia woods which isnt really even houston its like an hour north of houston aaaaand its super small sooooooo basically my awesome hotel stalking plants are ruined  oh and i have my AP us history AP exam tomorrow...fun times to be had by none.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so i was watching the show the nanny and a walmart comertail came on. the little girl in the walmart taco add was wearing a jonas brothers shirt. the right after that was bano's aids comertial and the jobros themselves where in it! along with jane lynch from glee!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical




----------



## disneychick2721

heyitsga said:


> [N]ever P[ick] a favorite [Jonas] !



Ah ha ha. I see what you did there.
clever.



bans729 said:


> soooooo i was totally planning on the jobros playing at the toyota center so i could stay at the four seasons.....but for some reason they went crazy and are now playing at cynthia woods which isnt really even houston its like an hour north of houston aaaaand its super small sooooooo basically my awesome hotel stalking plants are ruined  oh and i have my AP us history AP exam tomorrow...fun times to be had by none.



aw. ):
those boys ruin everything. haha. 
good luck on the exam!


----------



## disneychick2721

LittleMissMusical said:


>



Joe's lookin' pretty fine.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i'm seeing a resemblance...


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i'm seeing a resemblance...


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


>


----------



## inlalaland

heyitsga said:


> [N]ever P[ick] a favorite [Jonas] !







LittleMissMusical said:


> i'm seeing a resemblance...



hahaha yep pretty much just shorter hair now...


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so i was listening 2 radio disney and they go are you ready for the palnet premire of the new jonas song. i was like OMJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ!. THEN ERNIE D said it was from season 2 of jonas, now called jonas in LA. the song was LA baby. i've got a feelin' it's the new theme. y did they change it?!?!?!?!


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> so i was listening 2 radio disney and they go are you ready for the palnet premire of the new jonas song. i was like OMJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ!. THEN ERNIE D said it was from season 2 of jonas, now called jonas in LA. the song was LA baby. i've got a feelin' it's the new theme. y did they change it?!?!?!?!




I remember reading that the new season takes place just after the boys finish a world tour. So they decide to take a vacation. 

Yeah.


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so my mom got me and my friends a room at the four seasons right next to the toyota center the night before the jonas concert in july so we can stalk the jonas brothers cuz they always stay there xD



Hannah, your Mom is the bomb. Really. Kudos to the Jonas mom!



aquarhapsody said:


> I don't know if I'm going or not...
> 
> Since my mother bought tickets to the World Tour AND Nick J, I think the chances are low.



Beg, clean the house, cook her meals, and BEG!! 



LittleMissMusical said:


> i don't care how much camp rock there is as long as i get to c them live!!!! for my birthday my parents told me that they where getting me the soundcheck tickets. my bff's parents told her for valintines day that they where getting her soundcheck as well, so we are going together(hopefully)
> 
> so i've been in disney fro the past 9 days so i was getting jonas updates via txts from friends! i left my cell in the room the day tix went on sale and came back to the room to a flooded inbox!
> 
> oh and kevin jonas is gonna b on minute to win it and nick was in the audience (not sure about joe but most likely he'll be there)



YOU SCARED ME!! Mine go on sale Tuesday the 18th I believe. 



I Am What I Am said:


> The tickets aren't on sale yet? Unless you meant announced?



Thank you, you saved my heart from attacking!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> soooooo i was totally planning on the jobros playing at the toyota center so i could stay at the four seasons.....but for some reason they went crazy and are now playing at cynthia woods which isnt really even houston its like an hour north of houston aaaaand its super small sooooooo basically my awesome hotel stalking plants are ruined  oh and i have my AP us history AP exam tomorrow...fun times to be had by none.



Awe man, come on boys!! Oh, and just to make you feel fantaticalistically great about yourself, I failed that. lol. I hope that you did well though! My AP class was so easy to me, so I never really paid attention to the info.. I was too concerned about my crush who sat near me.  I hope that you did better than me!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bye bye horace mantis. you will be missed  

RIP hoarce mantis: may 2, 2009-auguest ? 2009.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Beg, clean the house, cook her meals, and BEG!!



And if I want the Soundcheck package......I'll have to get on the roof and scrub each tile down.


FIY, I already cook her meals. And that never earns me anything.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> And if I want the Soundcheck package......I'll have to get on the roof and scrub each tile down.
> 
> 
> FIY, I already cook her meals. And that never earns me anything.


awww i'm sry! i always luck out that tickets go on sale right around my birthday (may 3rd). plus i have a friend who's an only child that always brings a friendwith her. so my parents only have 2 purchase 1 ticket.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Awe man, come on boys!! Oh, and just to make you feel fantaticalistically great about yourself, I failed that. lol. I hope that you did well though! My AP class was so easy to me, so I never really paid attention to the info.. I was too concerned about my crush who sat near me.  I hope that you did better than me!



haha it wasnt too bad so hopefully i did well. i have ap bio on monday though and i'm definitely gonna fail that haha


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> And if I want the Soundcheck package......I'll have to get on the roof and scrub each tile down.
> 
> 
> FIY, I already cook her meals. And that never earns me anything.



Oh that sounds like a great idea!  Do anything possible! 



LittleMissMusical said:


> bye bye horace mantis. you will be missed
> 
> RIP hoarce mantis: may 2, 2009-auguest ? 2009.



Did I miss something?



bans729 said:


> haha it wasnt too bad so hopefully i did well. i have ap bio on monday though and i'm definitely gonna fail that haha



Oh, I am sure you did great, you are smart! I did not take Bio.. I HATE science. However, my roommate took Bio and passed with no problem, so I think you are good.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Did I miss something?



well since they will be in LA they won't b at school. horace mantis is my drea mschool, who cares it's a made up school for the disney channel! it looks like such a cool school!


----------



## Kool Kat

oh my goodness. i want a soundchexk package how much are they?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> oh my goodness. i want a soundchexk package how much are they?


thats what i want 2 no!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> oh my goodness. i want a soundchexk package how much are they?



Well, last year, our individual tickets cost about $80. My mother said that the soundcheck passes cost about..40 or 50, I remember her saying...?

Which would've been too much. I have no clue about this year,though. The prices must've gone up some.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

see i thought they came in a package. you got good seats and addmission into soundcheck. idk though...


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

LittleMissMusical said:


> see i thought they came in a package. you got good seats and addmission into soundcheck. idk though...



i thought that was the case too  i'm sure over here in the UK its all packages :\


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i got tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! row 20 center with soundcheck passes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm freaking out!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> i got tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! row 20 center with soundcheck passes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm freaking out!!!!!



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you, my presales start a week from today! I read on the TJ email that VIP packages would be $250 (additional I believe) and that included a P1 seat... I am not sure what that means though... I will try to find it and copy and paste..

ETA: I found it! It is not additional... 

In addition, the following VIP packages will be available during presales--don't miss out!:
The Jonas Brothers Reserved VIP Package ($ 250 per ticket) includes:
-One Reserved P1 ticket
-Early Entry into the venue
-Soundcheck Party featuring Jonas Brothers and Demi Lovato
-Premium Parking
-Official Commemorative VIP Laminate
-Exclusive Souvenir Gift

The Jonas Brothers GA Lawn VIP Package ($ 150 per ticket), available in amphitheatres* only) includes:
-One General Admission lawn ticket
-Early Entry into the venue
-Soundcheck Party featuring Jonas Brothers and Demi Lovato
-Premium Parking
-Official Commemorative VIP Laminate
-Exclusive Souvenir Gift 

I also think that I read somewhere that there would be a special gift at checkout no matter what kind of ticket you bought (so not the same one in the VIP package)... did you see that one? And was that seat with your VIP package.. and did you do it as soon as it was up? Lol, sorry for all of the questions.. I have never done VIP before.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

it's a thick rubber bracelet and a litograph.

http://www.ticketmaster.com/promo/fizect?ac_link=jbrothers10_merchslot_upsell


----------



## Whitleigh

Aha, I see. And did you get the tix as soon as they were available or did you wait? And did you have more than one window open to see if there were better options?

And $25 for that is ridiculous!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so the bracelet and poster costs another $25... i think it's kinda a waste. so the vips went on sale with the normal tickets. you had three options to pic from, normal tickets, lawn vips ($150) and the deluxe vips ($250). i got the deluxe ones. the only difference is the seating. yes i got seats with it, like i said row 20 center. there will also be vips on sale they day tix are released to the public! you can't print them of the must be picked up at the box office. you cannot change the name on them and or sell them. so they only way to get your hands on them is through ticketmaster or livenation. and they do sell out. i tried again throughout the day and came up with nothing. so if you plan on it, jump on them!


----------



## Whitleigh

Aha, I see. And did you get the tix as soon as they were available or did you wait? And did you have more than one window open to see if there were better options?

And $25 for that is ridiculous!!

Lol, I typed this and then forgot to push submit, when I pushed submit, I saw that you had already answered them. hehe. Now I look silly! 
I am trying to talk my friend into doing VIP with me.. I am hoping so badly that her friends will say yes! So do we think that people got front row my doing VIP or just regular tix? Oh,  and sorry to ask again, but did you do it as soon as they were released?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

we jumped on them right away. i don't know details cause it was my friends mom. seats for the vip are really good though. i have another friend who got them and is in row N but on the side. u where garenteed floor seats, unless u picked the lawn vip. i had a friend who sat in the lawn for burnin up and was lucky to catch a glimpse of the jumbotron...although thats just how tinley's set up


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> we jumped on them right away. i don't know details cause it was my friends mom. seats for the vip are really good though. i have another friend who got them and is in row N but on the side. u where garenteed floor seats, unless u picked the lawn vip. i had a friend who sat in the lawn for burnin up and was lucky to catch a glimpse of the jumbotron...although thats just how tinley's set up



Awesome.. I was just thinking because at Bridgestone Arena or the Sommet or whatever it is called now, the floor does not really like elevate any, so when I was in the second to last row of the floor last time, it was almost IMPOSSIBLE to see!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm going to be mad if the tickets go on sale next weekend. 


Holy GOD are the tickets expensive. I'm just going ask my mom if she'll just buy me one ticket and I'll  just sit alone like last time.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm going to be mad if the tickets go on sale next weekend.
> 
> 
> Holy GOD are the tickets expensive. I'm just going ask my mom if she'll just buy me one ticket and I'll  just sit alone like last time.



Why will you be mad? It is exciting!! And yes, they are SUPER expensive. Guess these boys don't care about the "recession".


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Why will you be mad? It is exciting!!




I'm going up to Disney World next weekend. If they go on sale, I won't be home.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i hate the stress of ticket buying. i'm almost glad i wasn't home only because i'm always the one trying to get te tix and i get uber stressed. i love the TJ presale but they need a better web set up. i was a part of mileyworld for a year and it was set up a lot better. i have to log into TJ like 5 times before it registers that it's ME! al though i almost got busted for txting today cause my mom txted me that my friends mom called saying that we got tix. if that makes sense...it's late and i'm tired and start miss spelling.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I'm going up to Disney World next weekend. If they go on sale, I won't be home.



OH NO!! Well then I am mad too!! The TJ presale is on a Tuesday though.. are you still gone then, or do you mean that yours go on sale this Saturday (like not presale?) My brain is a tad bit fried at the moment.. it is finals week.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

do u have a friend to go with? she could buy the tix and u could pay her back!


----------



## Whitleigh

Ha that makes sense.. I get stressed too. I get really anxious and nevous about stupid stuff anyway, so I really get that way over things like this! I am just glad that I don't have to skip class like I did before for these tix. I am done this week!! WOOHOO.

ETA: Jade, I would TOTALLY go with you, but I am in Disney the week AFTER they come to Orlando.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> OH NO!! Well then I am mad too!! The TJ presale is on a Tuesday though.. are you still gone then, or do you mean that yours go on sale this Saturday (like not presale?) My brain is a tad bit fried at the moment.. it is finals week.


I don't have TJ so it'd be public sale. They probably won't go on sale but you never know. 


LittleMissMusical said:


> do u have a friend to go with? she could buy the tix and u could pay her back!


Nope.  I'd be going alone.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I'M SOOOOOOOO FLIPPIN ' EXCITED!!!!!!!!!! my friend was also telling me today that her cousin is a radio aounccer for the minor leage team that plays by my house. roaddogs played there last year. if they paly a roaddogs game there again her cousin can let us know in advance and possibly get us into a meet and greet. IF the play here. it's only been a few months since i say nick, but i can't wait till there back!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> I don't have TJ so it'd be public sale. They probably won't go on sale but you never know.
> 
> Nope.  I'd be going alone.


do u have a citi card? those presales r the day after tj!


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> do u have a citi card? those presales r the day after tj!


Nope. Last time there was a radio station here that had a pre-sale though. Maybe that'll happen again.


----------



## Whitleigh

Ah, I wish I could see a Road Dogs game!! Lucky! 

Jade, I think they do go on sale this Saturday, isn't that what Ticketmaster said? And, can you not like BEG your Mom to go to the parks for an hour, and then go back to the hotel, use the Wi-Fi (It would be TOTALLY worth it to pay) order them, then go back out?? I would be so sad for you if you did not get to go! But if you don't then we both know that the stupid ticket sites get all of the best tix anyway... that is always an option!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

hey... if ur ever bored check out this fanfic!

A Complicated Dream


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Nope. Last time there was a radio station here that had a pre-sale though. Maybe that'll happen again.



WAIT!! You can totally google the CITI presale code. I did it for TSwift.. I don't THINK that you have to use the card, but I am not sure. But I did find the code online.

Check this site tomorrow: http://presalecentral.net/ If it does not have it, then google Citi JB presale code.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Ah, I wish I could see a Road Dogs game!! Lucky!



my advice is to check there twitters every 5 minutes the entire weekend they r in town! thats how i found out last time. even my bffs cousin who works at the statium couldn't tell us! not only did i attend there first loosing game  but it was one of the few they let the public into. they wern't supposed to let us know! all of a sudden a bunch of girls showed up and security asked the boys how these girls could possibly know. they where like "oh yea we twittered about it! let 'em in!"


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Ah, I wish I could see a Road Dogs game!! Lucky!
> 
> Jade, I think they do go on sale this Saturday, isn't that what Ticketmaster said? And, can you not like BEG your Mom to go to the parks for an hour, and then go back to the hotel, use the Wi-Fi (It would be TOTALLY worth it to pay) order them, then go back out?? I would be so sad for you if you did not get to go! But if you don't then we both know that the stupid ticket sites get all of the best tix anyway... that is always an option!




Haha I don't think I saw FL on Ticketmaster yet. And we don't get to the hotel until 3 anyways. 


I'm sure it'll all work out.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Haha I don't think I saw FL on Ticketmaster yet. And we don't get to the hotel until 3 anyways.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll all work out.



Hmm, then it will be not this Saturday, it will be the next. And that is when you are going? Did you see the site on my previous post.. that is where I found the CITI pw I am pretty sure!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Ah, I wish I could see a Road Dogs game!! Lucky!



I wonder if they'll do one here...

We have this huge new minor league baseball stadium near our house that people rent out for parties/concerts/etc. It wouldn't be hard for them to rent it out for a game.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I wonder if they'll do one here...
> 
> We have this huge new minor league baseball stadium near our house that people rent out for parties/concerts/etc. It wouldn't be hard for them to rent it out for a game.



Ohh! I hope so! We have one where I go to college, and then there are the Sounds in Nashville. I don't know that I would have enough time to get there though... I live 1.5 hours from Nashville, and I doubt they would play in my little bitty college town!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

well i live in a small town and they played here!


----------



## MouseLover

You can obtain a coupon to join Demi's fan club for free. 


Does anyone know where you can get this coupon/code?



Thanks!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

MouseLover said:


> You can obtain a coupon to join Demi's fan club for free.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get this coupon/code?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


did ya google it? how bout yahoo answers?


----------



## Whitleigh

I googled it and the only thing that I could come up with is that they got them at one of her concerts....


----------



## I Am What I Am

FL tickets go on sale May 22 AKA the day I go up to Disney. I won't be back until late Sunday. 


And my mom's like "I never said I'd buy tickets. you just assumed" which of course makes me feel FANTASTIC.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> FL tickets go on sale May 22 AKA the day I go up to Disney. I won't be back until late Sunday.
> 
> 
> And my mom's like "I never said I'd buy tickets. you just assumed" which of course makes me feel FANTASTIC.



Ah that sucks!! But if it makes you feel any better, I was just playing around with other dates, and clicked on one of them to see what kind of tix were left. There were still pretty decent VIPs left, so maybe you will get good ones!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

word to the wise with VIP's...once they're yours they're YOURS! you can't change nmaes on them and you cannot sell them. i was gonna try on saturday to get better tix...but my friends mom put $1000 worth of vip's on her credit card that she would never get back.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> word to the wise with VIP's...once they're yours they're YOURS! you can't change nmaes on them and you cannot sell them. i was gonna try on saturday to get better tix...but my friends mom put $1000 worth of vip's on her credit card that she would never get back.



I read that!! That kind of stinks.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Ah that sucks!! But if it makes you feel any better, I was just playing around with other dates, and clicked on one of them to see what kind of tix were left. There were still pretty decent VIPs left, so maybe you will get good ones!



Here's to hoping!


----------



## disneychick2721

I'm seeing T-Swift tonight.
I'm wearing a Joe Jonas tattoo and the dress I wore to the JB concert in July to be rebellious. (;
hahaha.
♥


----------



## LittleMissMusical

disneychick2721 said:


> I'm seeing T-Swift tonight.
> I'm wearing a Joe Jonas tattoo and the dress I wore to the JB concert in July to be rebellious. (;
> hahaha.
> ♥


joe jonas tattoo?


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> I'm seeing T-Swift tonight.
> I'm wearing a Joe Jonas tattoo and the dress I wore to the JB concert in July to be rebellious. (;
> hahaha.
> ♥



I seriously want to be you. Just please. lol You have the coolest non-celebrity life I know of!! Let us know how she sings in person... I hear she is awful but I <3 her songs!


----------



## bans729

i dont have a final in AP bio b/c of the AP so we're done in class, so today we put our name on this paper thing and passed it around for the whole class to fill out about us, it was like adjectives that describe you, you are most likely to..., biological process/function/structure most like you, and fave memory, and i was looking at mine after class today to see what people wrote about me and about 3/4 of my class put something to do with the jonas brothers for me xD under the most likely column like 4 people put marry a jonas brother, 2 girls put stalk a jonas brother, a couple put kiss a jonas brother, and someone put get arrested for stalking a jonas brother xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> i dont have a final in AP bio b/c of the AP so we're done in class, so today we put our name on this paper thing and passed it around for the whole class to fill out about us, it was like adjectives that describe you, you are most likely to..., biological process/function/structure most like you, and fave memory, and i was looking at mine after class today to see what people wrote about me and about 3/4 of my class put something to do with the jonas brothers for me xD under the most likely column like 4 people put marry a jonas brother, 2 girls put stalk a jonas brother, a couple put kiss a jonas brother, and someone put get arrested for stalking a jonas brother xD


lol!!!! sounds like something my friends would say!


----------



## Whitleigh

Ha! Hannah that is so great. Be arreseted. lol. I wish that I could stalk them! I would not stand a chance though.. some of the knowledge that some fans have is outrageous! Did your tix go on sale yet?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Ha! Hannah that is so great. Be arreseted. lol. I wish that I could stalk them! I would not stand a chance though.. some of the knowledge that some fans have is outrageous! Did your tix go on sale yet?


lol!!! all my friends say i know too much! i know what hotele they stay at, what there bus driver looks like, which car they arrive in, which door they go in, when they are in a state near by and when they get into town and leave. yea... don't leave two jonas fans home alone with two laptops and a whole lotta time


----------



## Whitleigh

That is exactly what I mean! lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

I think I'd guilt myself out of stalking the boys.
I've always been the fan to feel creeped out by following their bus, going to their hotels, etc.
I mean, I'll wait after the show for them to come out, but I won't follow them.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I think I'd guilt myself out of stalking the boys.
> I've always been the fan to feel creeped out by following their bus, going to their hotels, etc.
> I mean, I'll wait after the show for them to come out, but I won't follow them.



I know how you feel. I think it would be fun to see them outside of a meet and greet, like you see fan pics all the time and it is so sweet that they do that. But man, you know that they have to think.. great another stalker. I guess they are kind of used to it now. haha

ETA: I just saw on FB that the boys will be on Leno tonight!


----------



## Kool Kat

my presale is the 18th. on TJ is says they go on sale at 5pm. but on live nation it says the presale is 10am.

.. so  i dont knnow what time..


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Kool Kat said:


> my presale is the 18th. on TJ is says they go on sale at 5pm. but on live nation it says the presale is 10am.
> 
> .. so  i dont knnow what time..


go on at tenish and see if they are on sale...if not go on at 5!


----------



## Whitleigh

Kool Kat said:


> my presale is the 18th. on TJ is says they go on sale at 5pm. but on live nation it says the presale is 10am.
> 
> .. so  i dont knnow what time..



Mine are the 18th as well, and you better believe that I am going on at 10!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Mine are the 18th as well, and you better believe that I am going on at 10!!!



ya. i'm gonna try both times. but i hope its 10 cuz i have soccer at 5....



are you going to the nashville show? i am


----------



## Whitleigh

Sure am!! And I can't wait!! I am so nervous for Tuesday!


----------



## Whitleigh

So.... somehow a radio station in Nashville is already giving out tickets!!!!! They do not even go on sale until tomorrow.. that makes me wonder who else has gotten them and they better not be the super good ones!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

awww. stuff like that bugs me!!!!!!!!! what else bugs me is that a friend of mine went on at 4PM the day of presale and got 14th row vips! i got 23rd row! same ammount of tickets 2! i later found out they are on the way side, but still!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I don't have a chance of getting tickets. My parents have no money, and I'm not waiting to buy tickets when they do have money, and sitting in some cruddy back seat.  I can hardly see them from where I usually sit.


----------



## I Am What I Am

My mom said that we'd probably wait until closer to the concert to buy tickets.


----------



## Whitleigh

Ugh, they really did move the presales to 5 PM!  Now all the school kids are going to actually be able to buy tix. :'(


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Ugh, they really did move the presales to 5 PM!  Now all the school kids are going to actually be able to buy tix. :'(


thats what i love about tix going on sale at 10! cause i have a mom who's home and will get them for me...but a lot of people don't have that!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> thats what i love about tix going on sale at 10! cause i have a mom who's home and will get them for me...but a lot of people don't have that!



I know!! I loved it too. So, I just did the radio contest, and I was the fifth caller, not the 7th!!!!!!!! I AM SO MAD!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ugh! not often are you too early! my luck is i'm always 8!


----------



## inlalaland

20 minutes...guys I'm freaking out. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> 20 minutes...guys I'm freaking out. xD



Good luck Elsie, I still have an hour!


----------



## Whitleigh

I am dying to know what you got Elsie.. let us know!!


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> Good luck Elsie, I still have an hour!



Thank you Whitleigh!!!
D
I got them!! Here's where my friends and I will be:






I'm soo happy I got floor this time!!! I think it's pretty good for 4 tickets! 
Much closer then our 200 something seats last time.  The other arena though had a whole other section, in the 300's. But the 200s were still pretty far up haha!


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Thank you Whitleigh!!!
> D
> I got them!! Here's where my friends and I will be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo happy I got floor this time!!! I think it's pretty good for 4 tickets!
> Much closer then our 200 something seats last time.  The other arena though had a whole other section, in the 300's. But the 200s were still pretty far up haha!



AWESOME!! So excited for you! 

So did you get regular ones, or did you try for VIP?


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> AWESOME!! So excited for you!
> 
> So did you get regular ones, or did you try for VIP?



Just regular! 
Did you get yours yet??


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Just regular!
> Did you get yours yet??



I got fourth row of the third section, VIP!! I am so excited. Bad news is that I just went for them, without redoing it on another computer and got 2nd row and when I keep checking, it is still 2nd row!!!
UGH. I still have amazing seats though, I just have to keep telling myself that.


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> I got fourth row of the third section, VIP!! I am so excited. Bad news is that I just went for them, without redoing it on another computer and got 2nd row and when I keep checking, it is still 2nd row!!!
> UGH. I still have amazing seats though, I just have to keep telling myself that.



That is SO awesome!! D
Yeah I didn't have the patience to redo on a different computer, I was like "let's just get this over with" haha! But I'd be pretty mad if I kept getting 2nd row afterwards! But you're right, 4th row is still AMAZING!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> I got fourth row of the third section, VIP!! I am so excited. Bad news is that I just went for them, without redoing it on another computer and got 2nd row and when I keep checking, it is still 2nd row!!!
> UGH. I still have amazing seats though, I just have to keep telling myself that.


fourth like four from the stage? awesome!!!!!!! sounds like nashville's tickets arn't selling as fast!


----------



## heyitsga

My seats are TERRIBLE.  I'm so dissapointed.  I had good seats, but then Ticketmaster had some sort of technical difficulties and it messed everything up and I lost them!  I contacted TJ and they said they can't do anything ):  I'll probably sell them and buy better ones off of StubHub.  Looks like you guys have good seats.  Congrats!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> fourth like four from the stage? awesome!!!!!!! sounds like nashville's tickets arn't selling as fast!



Um Section 3.. so kind of. IDK the shape of the stage is super weird this time. And yeah, the VIPs aren't so much for some reason. I am just so happy though. I guess that maybe right now JB are not so important in their minds since the flood. 



heyitsga said:


> My seats are TERRIBLE.  I'm so dissapointed.  I had good seats, but then Ticketmaster had some sort of technical difficulties and it messed everything up and I lost them!  I contacted TJ and they said they can't do anything ):  I'll probably sell them and buy better ones off of StubHub.  Looks like you guys have good seats.  Congrats!



Awe man, where are your seats? And thank you!


----------



## Mandy91

inlalaland said:


> Thank you Whitleigh!!!
> D
> I got them!! Here's where my friends and I will be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm soo happy I got floor this time!!! I think it's pretty good for 4 tickets!
> Much closer then our 200 something seats last time.  The other arena though had a whole other section, in the 300's. But the 200s were still pretty far up haha!



I'm still so happy for you!
Party on the floor! 



Whitleigh said:


> I got fourth row of the third section, VIP!! I am so excited. Bad news is that I just went for them, without redoing it on another computer and got 2nd row and when I keep checking, it is still 2nd row!!!
> UGH. I still have amazing seats though, I just have to keep telling myself that.



Whitleigh that's so awesome!  That's so close, you're going to have an amazing time.



I ended up getting VIP also, I got F2 row C.






The section where the pink arrow is pointing.
And why yes, Elsie and I DO have the same seating chart. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

i got section 104, for nashville.
i hope its good seats!


----------



## heyitsga

Whitleigh said:


> Um Section 3.. so kind of. IDK the shape of the stage is super weird this time. And yeah, the VIPs aren't so much for some reason. I am just so happy though. I guess that maybe right now JB are not so important in their minds since the flood.
> 
> 
> 
> Awe man, where are your seats? And thank you!



 Section 104 row like W...I'm so mad ):


----------



## aquarhapsody

So guys, I need help with Team Jonas.

I recently renewed my membership about 2 months ago, and so I logged in yesterday to see if I could get presale ticket prices.

Well, I signed in on the main page, but when I clicked "tour" it made me sign in again.

I tried to, but it said my account info was not right. 
So now I can't get tickets, even if my mother said she could buy them now.


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> I'm still so happy for you!
> Party on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> Whitleigh that's so awesome!  That's so close, you're going to have an amazing time.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting VIP also, I got F2 row C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The section where the pink arrow is pointing.
> And why yes, Elsie and I DO have the same seating chart. xD



I really hope so!! AND I AM SOOO JEALOUS OF YOUR SEATS!!! You have such amazing ones.. I was REALLY hoping for that section, but alas no luck. That is so awesome.. I have the same seating chart too. I am just really hoping that there are 4 rows in that little cutout of section 3. Because if not, it will start on the opposite side, and I REALLY want to be in-between two catwalks!! 



Kool Kat said:


> i got section 104, for nashville.
> i hope its good seats!



They will be sooo good! Those seats are pretty good. A lot of times if you are further back on the floor, then you can't see, but those seats are really good. 



heyitsga said:


> Section 104 row like W...I'm so mad ):



That is not bad!! I think that you will be surprised how good they will be! Just be happy you get to go! I feel bad because I am kind of like that too, complaining about how I could have had second row, but you have to remember, a lot of people don't even get to go, and by the time that they do, then they are not near as close as we are! I am just so excited to be there!! 



aquarhapsody said:


> So guys, I need help with Team Jonas.
> 
> I recently renewed my membership about 2 months ago, and so I logged in yesterday to see if I could get presale ticket prices.
> 
> Well, I signed in on the main page, but when I clicked "tour" it made me sign in again.
> 
> I tried to, but it said my account info was not right.
> So now I can't get tickets, even if my mother said she could buy them now.



Oh no!! Contact Team Jonas right away!! They are super nice and reply pretty quickly. They can get it straightened out I am sure! Are you going to Nashville?


----------



## LittleMissMusical




----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> They will be sooo good! Those seats are pretty good. A lot of times if you are further back on the floor, then you can't see, but those seats are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats why i didn't go with floor. b/c im so short, if im not in the first couple of rows i wont be able to see. ( im like 4'10'') haha. So, i hope these are good. my mom wouldnt pay for soundcheck cuz im (according to her) not old enough to go in alone so she would have to buy a ticket for herself, which would bring it to like over $500. but anyways, im soo excitied just to be going! but, i hope demi doesnt sing much. i dont like her. i just wanna see the boys!!! and im gonna be really mad if they put demi on the tshirts! haha


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


>



Awesome!! Your stage is way different than mine! 



Kool Kat said:


> Whitleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be sooo good! Those seats are pretty good. A lot of times if you are further back on the floor, then you can't see, but those seats are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats why i didn't go with floor. b/c im so short, if im not in the first couple of rows i wont be able to see. ( im like 4'10'') haha. So, i hope these are good. my mom wouldnt pay for soundcheck cuz im (according to her) not old enough to go in alone so she would have to buy a ticket for herself, which would bring it to like over $500. but anyways, im soo excitied just to be going! but, i hope demi doesnt sing much. i dont like her. i just wanna see the boys!!! and im gonna be really mad if they put demi on the tshirts! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Demi pretty well. I wanted to go to her concert in Nashville a while back, but nobody else wanted to go.  I doubt that they will put her on there, and I am with you on that one! And no Camp Rock thing either, just our boys please!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LittleMissMusical

the best ten minutes of your jonas luvin' life!


----------



## Whitleigh

That would be soooo awesome!! And it was super cute... yellow bag! yellow bag! HA


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Oh no!! Contact Team Jonas right away!! They are super nice and reply pretty quickly. They can get it straightened out I am sure! Are you going to Nashville?



How do I contact them?

TBH, I don't even have a clue if I'm going. But it depends on whether my mom gets tickets here, there, or if there's a show in Alabama, that one.

We've been in like, 3 different states to see them. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> How do I contact them?
> 
> TBH, I don't even have a clue if I'm going. But it depends on whether my mom gets tickets here, there, or if there's a show in Alabama, that one.
> 
> We've been in like, 3 different states to see them. xD



Um, I think that it should be somewhere on the homepage. I will look for ya!

ETA: Ok, if you go to Help at the bottom of the TJ Homepage, there should be the drop down box.. pick Contact Us. Then, click on How Do I conctact TJ Staff? And the, click contact us, and tell them your problem. Good Luck!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Um, I think that it should be somewhere on the homepage. I will look for ya!
> 
> ETA: Ok, if you go to Help at the bottom of the TJ Homepage, there should be the drop down box.. pick Contact Us. Then, click on How Do I conctact TJ Staff? And the, click contact us, and tell them your problem. Good Luck!



I logged in, it let me. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I logged in, it let me. xD



Good job!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i want to marry bradley couper!!!!!!!!!!!!! it was like joes personality in nicks smokin' body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

You know that Bradley Cooper is a real celebrity right? lol.


----------



## Whitleigh

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20386729,00.html

Would have been the best 45 minutes of my life!!


----------



## inlalaland

Guys I'm kind of nervous I won't be able to see them, I'm pretty short. xD
Well idk, I'm not too worried but just wondering what do you guys think? Will I be able to see them? xD

Oh yeah, I entered to win tickets on my local radio station just for kicks. That'd be pretty cool if I won them, could make some money selling whichever set are the worst. xD



Mandy91 said:


> I'm still so happy for you!
> Party on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> Whitleigh that's so awesome!  That's so close, you're going to have an amazing time.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting VIP also, I got F2 row C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The section where the pink arrow is pointing.
> And why yes, Elsie and I DO have the same seating chart. xD



Ahh I know I'm so excited!
But seriously Mandy, you have like FRONT ROW! THAT'S FRIGGIN CRAZY!
That's like something I'd only have dreamed of a little while ago, seeing those girls high fiving them and what not and thinking "wow those seats must've been like $2000" [I was misinformed xD] but now you actually get to be there! 

Yes, yes we do! xD



heyitsga said:


> Section 104 row like W...I'm so mad ):



That's not bad at all! Did you look at your seating chart? That could be the closest seats in your venue, on TJ I saw some girl posted a seating chart and the 100s were like front row. So it's all about the seating chart!



LittleMissMusical said:


> the best ten minutes of your jonas luvin' life!




I watched that with my parents last night, we were cracking up. Nick is just so hilarious. xD 
My dad was like "geez that kid is a nut" 
Funny thing is it's like complete opposite of him in real life. xD



Whitleigh said:


> You know that Bradley Cooper is a real celebrity right? lol.



Hahhaa yep he is. Hangover anyone?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> You know that Bradley Cooper is a real celebrity right? lol.


yea... i laughed that he pick THAT for his name! 

like i said before...joe in nicks body! he was so funny! if i was there i would have asked for a picture be4 he told me he was nick! i would have been like:"you look a whole lot like nick jonas my favorite celebrity, can i get a picture with you to show my friends that nicks twin works at forever 21?


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> I really hope so!! AND I AM SOOO JEALOUS OF YOUR SEATS!!! You have such amazing ones.. I was REALLY hoping for that section, but alas no luck. That is so awesome.. I have the same seating chart too. I am just really hoping that there are 4 rows in that little cutout of section 3. Because if not, it will start on the opposite side, and I REALLY want to be in-between two catwalks!!



I'm still shocked I got the seat that I got. I'm really excited! I would've been happy with anywhere on floor!
Is your venue inside also? I'm so glad I have an indoor one, concert outside in FL = yuck. xD
I hope you end up being in between two catwalks, that'd be awesome! I've been going crazy trying to figure out how many seats are in a row because I want to see how close my seat is to a catwalk, or if it's close at all.



aquarhapsody said:


> How do I contact them?
> 
> TBH, I don't even have a clue if I'm going. But it depends on whether my mom gets tickets here, there, or if there's a show in Alabama, that one.
> 
> We've been in like, 3 different states to see them. xD



I hope you end up getting tickets!



inlalaland said:


> Guys I'm kind of nervous I won't be able to see them, I'm pretty short. xD
> Well idk, I'm not too worried but just wondering what do you guys think? Will I be able to see them? xD
> 
> Oh yeah, I entered to win tickets on my local radio station just for kicks. That'd be pretty cool if I won them, could make some money selling whichever set are the worst. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I know I'm so excited!
> But seriously Mandy, you have like FRONT ROW! THAT'S FRIGGIN CRAZY!
> That's like something I'd only have dreamed of a little while ago, seeing those girls high fiving them and what not and thinking "wow those seats must've been like $2000" [I was misinformed xD] but now you actually get to be there!
> 
> Yes, yes we do! xD



I think you will, I don't really know because on the seating chart I think things look farther away than they do in real life. When I got to the venue last year things seemed closer than I thought, so it's hard to tell but I think you should be fine!

That would be funny if you won! xD Hmm I wonder how good they are? Either way you'd make a profit from selling one or the other, and have a chance of moving up! xD

Ah I'm freaking out! Like I really can't imagine how it'll be. I'm so excited!
If I'm super duper lucky I might get a high five like that. I hope. Please boys? xD
I think the venue should let us both go so we can check out the layout. We need to know these things, it's imperative. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> I'm still shocked I got the seat that I got. I'm really excited! I would've been happy with anywhere on floor!
> Is your venue inside also? I'm so glad I have an indoor one, concert outside in FL = yuck. xD
> I hope you end up being in between two catwalks, that'd be awesome! I've been going crazy trying to figure out how many seats are in a row because I want to see how close my seat is to a catwalk, or if it's close at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you end up getting tickets!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will, I don't really know because on the seating chart I think things look farther away than they do in real life. When I got to the venue last year things seemed closer than I thought, so it's hard to tell but I think you should be fine!
> 
> That would be funny if you won! xD Hmm I wonder how good they are? Either way you'd make a profit from selling one or the other, and have a chance of moving up! xD
> 
> Ah I'm freaking out! Like I really can't imagine how it'll be. I'm so excited!
> If I'm super duper lucky I might get a high five like that. I hope. Please boys? xD
> I think the venue should let us both go so we can check out the layout. We need to know these things, it's imperative. xD




YES! It is inside, thank goodness. I really want to know how many seats and rows there are as well! I even zoomed in super big, printed it out, and then tried to equally divide it with a ruler... obsessed much? haha


----------



## inlalaland

Mandy91 said:


> I'm still shocked I got the seat that I got. I'm really excited! I would've been happy with anywhere on floor!
> Is your venue inside also? I'm so glad I have an indoor one, concert outside in FL = yuck. xD
> I hope you end up being in between two catwalks, that'd be awesome! I've been going crazy trying to figure out how many seats are in a row because I want to see how close my seat is to a catwalk, or if it's close at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you end up getting tickets!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will, I don't really know because on the seating chart I think things look farther away than they do in real life. When I got to the venue last year things seemed closer than I thought, so it's hard to tell but I think you should be fine!
> 
> That would be funny if you won! xD Hmm I wonder how good they are? Either way you'd make a profit from selling one or the other, and have a chance of moving up! xD
> 
> Ah I'm freaking out! Like I really can't imagine how it'll be. I'm so excited!
> If I'm super duper lucky I might get a high five like that. I hope. Please boys? xD
> I think the venue should let us both go so we can check out the layout. We need to know these things, it's imperative. xD



Yes I'm so glad it's inside! Where they're playing in Tampa is outdoors. I saw Journey there in July 2008 and oh my gosh was it hot.  xD

I know I hope I do win! And my friend's mom also entered, she's not even going [her mom] but I think she had the same intentions as me lol!
Dude you'll get a high five! Especially if your seat is next to a catwalk which it looks like it will be! 
I know I totally agree, I mean we paid for these tickets they should let us see our seats! xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ugh my venue is outdoors! it's the same venue they preformed at for Burnin' up. its in chicago tho... so not as hot as florida! burnin' up was in end ofauguest. this tour is begining of august, so not that different. why must they insist on calling them 'world tours'. i liked it better when they named them!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JOES MAKING A SOLO ALBUM!!!!!
http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/crush/another-jobro-goes-solo/344


----------



## Whitleigh

IDK about that.... those replies sound nothing like he would say..... "There is nothing to hide" is not something I can imagine him saying. lol... I think he is much more intelligent and talkative than that.. plus there was not a lot of info... I think somebody made this up... 

On another note, what is the CR 2 Premiere date?


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> JOES MAKING A SOLO ALBUM!!!!!
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/crush/another-jobro-goes-solo/344



I feel iffy about this.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> IDK about that.... those replies sound nothing like he would say..... "There is nothing to hide" is not something I can imagine him saying. lol... I think he is much more intelligent and talkative than that.. plus there was not a lot of info... I think somebody made this up...
> 
> On another note, what is the CR 2 Premiere date?


september 3rd. july 20th is the cd release date!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so jemi is no longer  the sad part is that joe had papa jonas call demi to break things off. now they must tour awkwardly all summer. this should be interesting.


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> so jemi is no longer  t*he sad part is that joe had papa jonas call demi to break things off.* now they must tour awkwardly all summer. this should be interesting.



Actually, that's just a rumor. I tend not to believe things on Oceanup because ANYONE can just send in ANYTHING and it'll get posted.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> Actually, that's just a rumor. I tend not to believe things on Oceanup because ANYONE can just send in ANYTHING and it'll get posted.


i saw this on perez hilton


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> i saw this on perez hilton



It's still just rumors.


----------



## inlalaland

LittleMissMusical said:


> so jemi is no longer  the sad part is that joe had papa jonas call demi to break things off. now they must tour awkwardly all summer. this should be interesting.



Do you honestly believe that? Joe is 20. I think we gotta give him a little more credit then that. I do think they broke up though, and hopefully they can just go back to the friendship they had beforehand or this tour will definitely be super awk lol.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Actually, that's just a rumor. I tend not to believe things on Oceanup because ANYONE can just send in ANYTHING and it'll get posted.



OceanUp is almost always full of crap.

You should see what they just posted about Joe.


----------



## I Am What I Am

From Demi's Twitter:



> On Monday 24th May 2010, @ddlovato said:
> There are so many crazy rumors flying around today. I'd like to clear a  few things up. First, Joe and I did split but it wasn't over the phone.  Things didn't work out but we'll remain friends. Secondly, I am NOT  dating anybody already. Nothing is more important to me than the  relationship I have with my fans.. Just thought you guys should know  this.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> OceanUp is almost always full of crap.
> 
> You should see what they just posted about Joe.


is it the thing how he has twin daughters and the mama is a crack *****?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

inlalaland said:


> Do you honestly believe that? Joe is 20. I think we gotta give him a little more credit then that. I do think they broke up though, and hopefully they can just go back to the friendship they had beforehand or this tour will definitely be super awk lol.


so strange. Perez and TMZ are 2 of my most reliable sources! they where the first ones to get the brit pictures and kelly prestons pregnancy.


----------



## Whitleigh

Although I am sad for them, although it must have been mutual.. that just means that when he sees me on October 15th, he will still have the opportunity to marry me... lucky him. lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Although I am sad for them, although it must have been mutual.. that just means that when he sees me on October 15th, he will still have the opportunity to marry me... lucky him. lol


lol, nice! now if only i could fudge my way between nick and nicole. hmmm, i wonder?


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> lol, nice! now if only i could fudge my way between nick and nicole. hmmm, i wonder?



I am not sure why I put although twice in there, lol... but um, since when is he dating Nicole?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

idk, they've been seen around. it may just be a stunt for JONAS. idk.


----------



## Whitleigh

Well on Live with Regis and Kelly today, they showed a clip from Jonas where him and Macy hugged, looked like there may be a little romance in their future!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Well on Live with Regis and Kelly today, they showed a clip from Jonas where him and Macy hugged, looked like there may be a little romance in their future!!



Yeah, it's pretty obvious if you saw the first episode, how it's gonna go down.


----------



## inlalaland

aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah, it's pretty obvious if you saw the first episode, how it's gonna go down.



Is there somewhere you can watch it? I was hearing of a lot of people watching it but I couldn't find it!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Well on Live with Regis and Kelly today, they showed a clip from Jonas where him and Macy hugged, looked like there may be a little romance in their future!!


i kinda thought that while watching L.A. Baby music video. they are sitting next to teach other in the car and it just looked "date-ish."


----------



## LittleMissMusical

inlalaland said:


> Is there somewhere you can watch it? I was hearing of a lot of people watching it but I couldn't find it!


did a quick google search and came up empty


----------



## Kool Kat

I saw on ocean up that demi and joe broke up. is that true?


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> Is there somewhere you can watch it? I was hearing of a lot of people watching it but I couldn't find it!



YouTube.

It's _definitely_ gotten better.

The only annoying thing is that neighbor dude from Zeke and Luther is the most irritating bad actor ever.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> YouTube.
> 
> It's _definitely_ gotten better.
> 
> *The only annoying thing is that neighbor dude from Zeke and Luther is the most irritating bad actor ever.*





My vote goes to the dad on JONAS. I can't stand him.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> My vote goes to the dad on JONAS. I can't stand him.



He's not as annoying as this guy.

Personally, I found the mother to be so weepy and overly serious in every episode she was in.
She turned a semi-funny episode into a lame episode.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> He's not as annoying as this guy.
> 
> Personally, I found the mother to be so weepy and overly serious in every episode she was in.
> She turned a semi-funny episode into a lame episode.



Oh my God, there's someone WORSE?! 


I HATED the parents. I think they did a horrible job casting them.


----------



## Whitleigh

Isn't the neighbor from the previous show, where he was Joe's BFF Shoe or something?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

part 1: jonas LA
i can't for the life of me find part 2!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Oh my God, there's someone WORSE?!
> 
> 
> I HATED the parents. I think they did a horrible job casting them.



Well, if you've ever seen Zeke and Luther, you'll understand how horrible that show is, and this guy is really annoying to me.

I hate that show so much.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Well, if you've ever seen Zeke and Luther, you'll understand how horrible that show is, and this guy is really annoying to me.
> 
> I hate that show so much.



I've never watched Zeke and Luther. The adverts irritate me SO much.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I've never watched Zeke and Luther. The adverts irritate me SO much.



Well, if the ads irritate you, the show is a whole 30 minutes of that.


I always wonder who could be stupid enough to watch a whole episode of that, and I remember....
BOYS!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Well, if the ads irritate you, the show is a whole 30 minutes of that.
> 
> 
> I always wonder who could be stupid enough to watch a whole episode of that, and I remember....
> BOYS!




This is why I avoid Disney XD like the plague.  The only thing they ever show that I like is X-Men: Evolution, and that doesn't seem to play much anymore.


----------



## bans729

sooooo i feel like i havent posted here in forever!
but i got my concert tickets!!! theyre playing at cynthia woods which is outdoors so me and my friends decided to just get lawn seats bc $100 is a lot to spend for a sucky concrete seat that isnt even that close to the stage. and a lawn 4 pack was cheaper than buying individual lawn seats so that was a nice surprise hahaha. and i had my last final today so i am officially on summer vacation!! and i am a senior next year AHHHH!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> This is why I avoid Disney XD like the plague.  The only thing they ever show that I like is X-Men: Evolution, and that doesn't seem to play much anymore.



Oh wow, I loved watching that show with my friend.
We used to discuss what mutant power we wanted.

Ah, memories. 
Not distant, but still fun.

Anyways, yeah. Disney XD really is sucky. 
I wish Disney Channel played Paramore inbetween their commercial breaks,though.


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> sooooo i feel like i havent posted here in forever!
> but i got my concert tickets!!! theyre playing at cynthia woods which is outdoors so me and my friends decided to just get lawn seats bc $100 is a lot to spend for a sucky concrete seat that isnt even that close to the stage. and a lawn 4 pack was cheaper than buying individual lawn seats so that was a nice surprise hahaha. and i had my last final today so i am officially on summer vacation!! and i am a senior next year AHHHH!!



Awesome!! I bet you will have so much fun! Is your concert in July? It is a lot sooner than mine I am sure! I have to wait until October, I am soooo excited! And congrats on senior status! Woohoo. It flies by so fast! I miss it!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome!! I bet you will have so much fun! Is your concert in July? It is a lot sooner than mine I am sure! I have to wait until October, I am soooo excited! And congrats on senior status! Woohoo. It flies by so fast! I miss it!



yep july 31. aka it will be 200 degrees outside. yay.
haha ya its craaazy fast. i still feel like a freshman sometimes xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so i went to the daughtry and lifehouse concert last nigh  had amazing seats!!!! they reminded me of JB during the wylmite tour. i met there opener Cavo, they where really goo as well. but yea, still no Jonas concert. they didn't have any sort of screens on the stage, no jumbotron, no effects, just good, pure music. except i start finals today, ahh!!! i didn't get home till 12:30. so this will be interesting.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Oh wow, I loved watching that show with my friend.
> We used to discuss what mutant power we wanted.
> 
> Ah, memories.
> Not distant, but still fun.
> 
> Anyways, yeah. Disney XD really is sucky.
> I wish Disney Channel played Paramore inbetween their commercial breaks,though.



I always wanted Nightcrawler's powers. And to give him a hug. xD

Paramore is its only saving grace.




> On Thursday 27th May 2010, @nickjonas said:
> 
> http://www.twitlonger.com/index/reply/nickjonas/14878301264
> I am so excited to announce that I will be performing in Les  Miserables once again! The amazing Cameron Macintosh reached out to me  last year about portraying the role of Marius in London at the West End.  When I was ten years old I was in Les Miserables as Gavroche. On my  closing night in 2003 I told my parents that I would come back to be  Marius one day. It is truly a dream come true. More details will be  coming soon. Can't wait to see the fans who make it out to the show!  Love you all. Special thanks to Cameron for this amazing opportunity. "I  Dreamed a Dream" and they seem to be coming true.
> 
> P.S. To all of you who figured out the riddle... Well done.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I always wanted Nightcrawler's powers. And to give him a hug. xD
> 
> Paramore is its only saving grace.



Me too. I could easily sneak backstage at a Jonas show with that power. xD
Or Kitty's power, I could get past all those giant bodyguards. 


Except for when Fuse has that whole day where they play nothing but Paramore music videos.
Then Disney XD is useless.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Me too. I could easily sneak backstage at a Jonas show with that power. xD
> Or Kitty's power, I could get past all those giant bodyguards.
> 
> 
> Except for when Fuse has that whole day where they play nothing but Paramore music videos.
> Then Disney XD is useless.



YES. Kitty was my second favorite. I was a total Kitty/Kurt shipper. xD


When does Fuse do this? I must know. 

I like that Disney XD has the little "XD" laughing smiley thing in its name. It's like they know it's a joke. xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> YES. Kitty was my second favorite. I was a total Kitty/Kurt shipper. xD
> 
> 
> When does Fuse do this? I must know.
> 
> I like that Disney XD has the little "XD" laughing smiley thing in its name. It's like they know it's a joke. xD



haha, My friend always shipped people. I only recently starting paying attention to that stuff. xD

I have no clue when. Just check the guide. I catch up on it when flipping channels a lot.

I know. I bet they did that on purpose....


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> haha, My friend always shipped people. I only recently starting paying attention to that stuff. xD
> 
> I have no clue when. Just check the guide. I catch up on it when flipping channels a lot.
> 
> I know. I bet they did that on purpose....



xD. They were the only ones I shipped on ANYTHING until like last year. 

Ah, I'll have to look for it.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> xD. They were the only ones I shipped on ANYTHING until like last year.
> 
> Ah, I'll have to look for it.



I ship almost every show I watch now. xD
It started with iCarly, but it's almost every movie and show I watch now.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> I ship almost every show I watch now. xD
> It started with iCarly, but it's almost every movie and show I watch now.


I ship 2 shows. In one it's pretty much guaranteed, the other one I'm hoping for. xD

Ah, I don't really ship iCarly. I think Freddie deserves better. xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

nicks preformance on the west end wil start on june 21st. only three weeks. then he'll go straight to the tour.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> I ship 2 shows. In one it's pretty much guaranteed, the other one I'm hoping for. xD
> 
> Ah, I don't really ship iCarly. I think Freddie deserves better. xD



What on earth does ship mean? lol



LittleMissMusical said:


> nicks preformance on the west end wil start on june 21st. only three weeks. then he'll go straight to the tour.



In NYC?


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> What on earth does ship mean? lol
> 
> 
> 
> In NYC?




Ship = Relationship.  


Nope. London.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> Ship = Relationship.
> 
> 
> Nope. London.


omg he's on the west end!!!!!! it's like broadway but british!!!!!!!! it's on my bucket list! if only i could convince my parents??? not happening...


----------



## Kool Kat

oh, so this play he is doing is in london?
whats the west end?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

the west end is londons broadway! the shows are suposed to be phinominal!!! my mom has seen a bunch of shows there when she was younger!!!! it's on my bucketlist!!!!!!


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> the west end is londons broadway! the shows are suposed to be phinominal!!! my mom has seen a bunch of shows there when she was younger!!!! it's on my bucketlist!!!!!!



ooohh, i sooo wanna go!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> *Ship = Relationship. *
> 
> 
> Nope. London.



It took my mother 2 years to figure out what that really meant.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so i just realized that the boys have not mentioned anything about  a new album. the tour is said to feature favorite jonas tunes, camp rock and there new song LA baby.


----------



## Minnie06

ya know how the boys played on Good Morning America Summer Concert Series in the middle of may? i Went to that and saw them like the whole time  It was so cool! it just seemed like something to post on here    IT WAS PRETTY EPIC


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bump


----------



## disneychick2721

LittleMissMusical said:


> so i just realized that the boys have not mentioned anything about  a new album. the tour is said to feature favorite jonas tunes, camp rock and there new song LA baby.



I think they said something about putting out an album in 2011.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

disneychick2721 said:


> I think they said something about putting out an album in 2011.


*sigh*


----------



## disneychick2721

LittleMissMusical said:


> *sigh*



They need a break though. 
I mean I'd love some new Jonas Brothers music, but in the last four years they've put out four albums.


----------



## WestCOT

disneychick2721 said:


> They need a break though.
> I mean I'd love some new Jonas Brothers music, but in the last four years they've put out four albums.



and for the most part, all four albums have sounded the same


----------



## disneychick2721

WestCOT said:


> and for the most part, all four albums have sounded the same



Very true.
All of them have slight differences, but they're all relatively similar.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

we also can't complain cause nick put out an album in febuary


----------



## WestCOT

LittleMissMusical said:


> we also can't complain cause nick put out an album in febuary



most music reviewers complained about it


----------



## Kool Kat

i would like some new songs though.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i guess i'd like some new material to groove to at the concert... oh! and when are they going to put all the JONAS music on a CD?


----------



## tarrbear

LittleMissMusical said:


> i guess i'd like some new material to groove to at the concert... oh! and when are they going to put all the JONAS music on a CD?



Jonas L.A. is a album coming out July 20th for the tv show, I've been able to hear some previews and for the most part it reminds me of the good ole stuff from the self titled album. I'm very excited for this album.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

july 20th is the release date for camp rock 2 cd... i have not heard of this album


----------



## tarrbear

LittleMissMusical said:


> july 20th is the release date for camp rock 2 cd... i have not heard of this album



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD-SyCNBnqw
Thats the previews from some tracks off of Jonas L.A. I did a Amazon check and Jonas L.A. is released on July 20th but CR 2 album does not come out till August 10th


----------



## aquarhapsody

tarrbear said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD-SyCNBnqw
> Thats the previews from some tracks off of Jonas L.A. I did a Amazon check and Jonas L.A. is released on July 20th but CR 2 album does not come out till August 10th



I like a few previews. Mostly fully Joe songs, for some reason.

My opinion on the soundtrack preview is that it kind of sounds like LVATT in that it's kind of back and forth and a little all over the place.

Like one song sounds completely a different feel than the other. 
Sort of like a pop-inspired song, then a rockish song, then some random Nick Jonas/Justin Beiber track. O__o (shawty? seriously?)


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> i like a few previews. Mostly fully joe songs, for some reason.
> 
> My opinion on the soundtrack preview is that it kind of sounds like lvatt in that it's kind of back and forth and a little all over the place.
> 
> Like one song sounds completely a different feel than the other.
> Sort of like a pop-inspired song, then a rockish song, then some random nick jonas/justin beiber track. O__o (*shawty? Seriously?*)



I BOYCOTT THE SHAWTY.

It's seriously like the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> I BOYCOTT THE SHAWTY.
> 
> It's seriously like the stupidest thing I've ever heard.



AGREED. I despise that word. Justin Beiver uses it flippin' ALL the time.
You hear it all over the radio.


Also, I feel a twinge of disrespect for women in that word.
Rappers use it to describe women with....large features....and I kind of hate that word.


----------



## tarrbear

It actually made me laugh that Nick was using that word lol.

What concert are you guys going to?


----------



## bans729

woah woah woah what's this about nick saying shawty? blasphemy!
that just killed my argument about why the jonas brothers are so much better than justin bieber. one of my main points was that the jobros are intelligent enough to not use awful slang words like shawty!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

to defend them, isn't it disney writing there songs? maybe theywant to boost jonas popularity back up to beat out justin biber(ewwwwww) idk just a thought.


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> woah woah woah what's this about nick saying shawty? *blasphemy!*
> that just killed my argument about why the jonas brothers are so much better than justin bieber. one of my main points was that the jobros are intelligent enough to not use awful slang words like shawty!



blasphemy was one of my vocabulary words in English! xD
Oh and Nick Jonas saying shawty is like...is like. Well its exactly like Nick Jonas saying shawty, strange and awkward.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg...i smell a comeback. 

"ur as awkward as nickjonas saying shawty!"


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> blasphemy was one of my vocabulary words in English! xD
> Oh and Nick Jonas saying shawty is like...is like. Well its exactly like Nick Jonas saying shawty, strange and awkward.



I don't think he'd ever say that if Disney didn't pay him to. 

Infact, I like to think it makes him uncomfortable to even think about Justin Beiber related things.


----------



## Kool Kat

tarrbear said:


> It actually made me laugh that Nick was using that word lol.
> 
> What concert are you guys going to?



nashvile!!


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> blasphemy was one of my vocabulary words in English! xD
> Oh and Nick Jonas saying shawty is like...is like. Well its exactly like Nick Jonas saying shawty, strange and awkward.



haha my apush teacher uses that word as often as possible. its at the top of his fav words list, right behind "bodacious" xD


----------



## disneychick2721

LittleMissMusical said:


> omg...i smell a comeback.
> 
> "ur as awkward as nickjonas saying shawty!"



Yes.
I love it.



aquarhapsody said:


> I don't think he'd ever say that if Disney didn't pay him to.
> 
> Infact, I like to think it makes him uncomfortable to even think about Justin Beiber related things.



Could you imagine it being part of his daily vocabulary?
I would die of laughter.



bans729 said:


> haha my apush teacher uses that word as often as possible. its at the top of his fav words list, right behind "bodacious" xD



Oh man. Your teacher sounds preeeetty fly. haha.


----------



## aquarhapsody

disneychick2721 said:


> Could you imagine it being part of his daily vocabulary?
> I would die of laughter.



Haha. Soooo un-Nick. xD


----------



## Mandy91

Ah, it's been a while without pictures. 

I hope to start hanging around here a little more, I've just been blessed with the easiest final project in the world. I thought for sure it was going to be all nighters for the next two weeks like it's been for the last 2/3 months pretty much. So let's just say I'm really happy about it. Actually, I'm ecstatic. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> Ah, it's been a while without pictures.
> 
> I hope to start hanging around here a little more, I've just been blessed with the easiest final project in the world. I thought for sure it was going to be all nighters for the next two weeks like it's been for the last 2/3 months pretty much. So let's just say I'm really happy about it. Actually, I'm ecstatic. xD



WOOHOO! Go Mandy, and thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## Kool Kat

just bouncing the thread up


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i think once the tour starts this thread will become lively again! not much in Joni news lately...


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> i think once the tour starts this thread will become lively again! not much in Joni news lately...



i agree


----------



## LittleMissMusical

we need to revive this thread from the almost dead!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Yeah, I wish we could.

But to be honest, the boys aren't doing anything to talk about right now.

I do know JONAS L.A. is premiering on Sunday.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg june 20th!!!!!!!! wow, june's almost over


----------



## bans729

LittleMissMusical said:


> omg june 20th!!!!!!!! wow, june's almost over



dont say that, it makes my summer seem shorter xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

cambio.com is up and running but i can't figure out how 2 sign up! i'm on the mailing list tho... i've been in.


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> dont say that, it makes my summer seem shorter xD



YEAH. JUNE 30TH IS CLOSE.

Sorry. I won't annoy you guys any more than that.


----------



## Kool Kat

So, I heard that on some of the shows they lowered the ticket prices to $10 b/c tickets aren't selling good.

did anyone watch Nick's live chat yesterday? What did you think if his new song about London? I liked it.


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> WOOHOO! Go Mandy, and thanks for the eye candy!



Thank you!  xD I got busy yet again with demo reel but it's alright.
And you're very welcome. 


JONAS LA on Sunday! Yay!


----------



## Whitleigh

Can't wait!! 45 minutes to go!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

13 minutes!!!!!!!! and london foolishly is like my new favorite song!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

pictures of Nick in Les Mis surfaced on oceanup:





i wish i could go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> pictures of Nick in Les Mis surfaced on oceanup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh my goodness, did you hear the singing clips from last night??

He did *amazing*! I didn't know he could sing like that.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Oh my goodness, did you hear the singing clips from last night??
> 
> He did *amazing*! I didn't know he could sing like that.


do u have any links?????


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> pictures of Nick in Les Mis surfaced on oceanup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lucky girrrrl! lol Wish I were her! 

I thought JONAS was pretty funny. Sad that Joe and Stella didn't get together, not giving up on them though.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Lucky girrrrl! lol Wish I were her!
> 
> I thought JONAS was pretty funny. Sad that Joe and Stella didn't get together, not giving up on them though.


omj right????? i am sooooooooooo not a nacey fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nor am i a fan of the kanoodleing going on above!!!!


----------



## Misskate2015

I'm joining in.  I thought the new JONAS was pretty good.  Wasn't a major fan of the past season, but this is better.  I was hoping for Joe & Stella but it didn't happen....there's a whole season still so hopefully they'll be together sometime.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

finally this thread is starting to pick up!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> do u have any links?????



Here is the song that I heard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3SzwmVxmQ

The first one is sung completely by him, the other two he's singing with the girl.
(Sorry, I don't know names)

But he did a really good job.


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> here is the song that i heard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3szwmvxmq
> 
> the first one is sung completely by him, the other two he's singing with the girl.
> (sorry, i don't know names)
> 
> but he did a really good job.



oooommmmmggggg
why is he so perfect omg
and where has he been hiding this voice?????


----------



## ::Snow_White::

So, I haven't seen any of the episodes from the new JONAS season.

But the themesong is so darn catchy.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Here is the song that I heard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3SzwmVxmQ
> 
> The first one is sung completely by him, the other two he's singing with the girl.
> (Sorry, I don't know names)
> 
> But he did a really good job.


i didn't think a boy could be perfect. but after listening to that clip i'm mistaken. seriously, can anyone point out a flaw in him?????


----------



## Mandy91

aquarhapsody said:


> Here is the song that I heard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3SzwmVxmQ
> 
> The first one is sung completely by him, the other two he's singing with the girl.
> (Sorry, I don't know names)
> 
> But he did a really good job.



Wow, he sounds amazing! I didn't know he had that voice in him! xD
I wish he was doing this in NYC instead of London. My mom saw Les Mis in NYC back around the time he was in it as a kid and she said she wants to see it again. Would've been the perfect opportunity. xD


----------



## Kool Kat

Those clips don't sound anything like him at all.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Mandy91 said:


> Wow, he sounds amazing! I didn't know he had that voice in him! xD
> I wish he was doing this in NYC instead of London. My mom saw Les Mis in NYC back around the time he was in it as a kid and she said she wants to see it again. Would've been the perfect opportunity. xD


i love les mis!!!!!!! i saw it when i was 8 in chicago!!!!! my parnets always tell me that i was the only little girl who could sit through that long musical at my age and understand the complexity of it. then again i got my first showtunes CD at 2. i've always ben into musicals!!!! i've preformed castle on a cloud, bring him home, on my own and others through choir, vocal recitals, etc... so i know the words to most of the songs. i truly love that musical and if it was in NYC my mom said we would already have tickets.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> Wow, he sounds amazing! I didn't know he had that voice in him! xD
> I wish he was doing this in NYC instead of London. My mom saw Les Mis in NYC back around the time he was in it as a kid and she said she wants to see it again. Would've been the perfect opportunity. xD



I know, it's like...it was hiding in him, and waited till he was in Les Mis to just BURST from him. xD

This makes me wish I had tickets to the tour more. Seeing the most talented boy EVER onstage again.


----------



## Cinderella90210

Mandy91 said:


> Wow, he sounds amazing! I didn't know he had that voice in him! xD
> I wish he was doing this in NYC instead of London. My mom saw Les Mis in NYC back around the time he was in it as a kid and she said she wants to see it again. Would've been the perfect opportunity. xD



Okay so havent heard the clip yet but will tomorrow but it is so fustrating knowing he is 3 hrs up the road in London performing and I cant get to see him  Wish I could, would make my summer. . I so want to see Le Mis, everyone says its amazing and I sung so many of the songs back in school choir so would love to go see it with him in


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> omj right????? i am sooooooooooo not a nacey fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nor am i a fan of the kanoodleing going on above!!!!



I bet you would be a fan of it if it were you!! I know I would (of myself of course, not you two! lol)


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> I bet you would be a fan of it if it were you!! I know I would (of myself of course, not you two! lol)


oh of course. but it's not me... so i don't like it! well at least she's 21... so legally they can't date!


----------



## Whitleigh

Hahaha, whatever, I am 20 and I don't care about the PoPo!! I would still date him. lol. Macy Meesa, (cannot for the like of me remember her real name.. maybe Nicole?) is 19! That made me feel better, letting me know that I do have a chance.... HA! Yeah right. lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> Hahaha, whatever, I am 20 and I don't care about the PoPo!! I would still date him. lol. Macy Meesa, (cannot for the like of me remember her real name.. maybe Nicole?) is 19! That made me feel better, letting me know that I do have a chance.... HA! Yeah right. lol


stranger things have happened!!!! joe was at a lakers game and sent a hot dog and drin kto a hot blonde who sent him a cocktail napkin with her digits on it!


----------



## JonasLover25

aquarhapsody said:


> Here is the song that I heard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j3SzwmVxmQ
> 
> The first one is sung completely by him, the other two he's singing with the girl.
> (Sorry, I don't know names)
> 
> But he did a really good job.




The video got taken down but I found another one and he sounds amazing!!!! I can't believe thats him! For anyone who says he can't sing..proof and if they still believe that he can't sing, they don't know what singing sounds like!


----------



## slytherinbratz

Not a teenager but I'm a huge Jonas Brothers fan. I thought I would share a bit of news I have heard. Nick is suppose to do the O2 Concert on October    2nd for the Les Mis 25th Anniversary. Like the 1995 Dream Cast Concert (10th Anniversary) it will be released to DVD possible CD to. Not sure on the dates yet because it wont be filmed til October 2nd, but expect it to be released for Christmas. 

I can't believe Nick's voice either, but I have a friend that lives in London and has seen him once and says that it is his voice on Youtube! In fact she is seeing him 2 more times this week! I have heard that your voice differs from theater environment to concert environment.


----------



## JonasLover25

slytherinbratz said:


> Not a teenager but I'm a huge Jonas Brothers fan. I thought I would share a bit of news I have heard. Nick is suppose to do the O2 Concert on October    2nd for the Les Mis 25th Anniversary. Like the 1995 Dream Cast Concert (10th Anniversary) it will be released to DVD possible CD to. Not sure on the dates yet because it wont be filmed til October 2nd, but expect it to be released for Christmas.
> 
> I can't believe Nick's voice either, but I have a friend that lives in London and has seen him once and says that it is his voice on Youtube! In fact she is seeing him 2 more times this week! I have heard that your voice differs from theater environment to concert environment.




wait!!! there is going to be a DVD???!!! OK I NEED THAT DVD!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasLover25 said:


> wait!!! there is going to be a DVD???!!! OK I NEED THAT DVD!!!


is ur mom still concidering a london trip to see him?????


----------



## JonasLover25

well she has not said anything about it recently...ill see what she says tonight! does anyone know how much longer he is going to be there?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

well the tour starts soon, and they need to rehearse for it... so not long!


----------



## slytherinbratz

Starting today Nick has 2 more weeks in London. I think his last show is the 17th or 18th of July. Then he comes back for the O2 Concert in October. I honstly think they would be crazy not to release it on DVD especially with Nick Jonas as Marius. 

BTW Got the date wrong for the concert its on October 3rd. Full information here: http://www.theo2.co.uk/general/les-...elebration-of-les-miserables-25th-annive.html

I'm major excited for DVD to. I've seen the show once while it was on tour here in the states and was introduced to the musical via PBS and the Dream 
Cast Concert in 1995 which they aired during the telethon.


----------



## Mandy91

slytherinbratz said:


> Not a teenager but I'm a huge Jonas Brothers fan. I thought I would share a bit of news I have heard. Nick is suppose to do the O2 Concert on October    2nd for the Les Mis 25th Anniversary. Like the 1995 Dream Cast Concert (10th Anniversary) it will be released to DVD possible CD to. Not sure on the dates yet because it wont be filmed til October 2nd, but expect it to be released for Christmas.
> 
> I can't believe Nick's voice either, but I have a friend that lives in London and has seen him once and says that it is his voice on Youtube! In fact she is seeing him 2 more times this week! I have heard that your voice differs from theater environment to concert environment.



Ooh that'd be great! 
At least the people that aren't able to see him live would be able to purchase the DVD then.


----------



## aquarhapsody

slytherinbratz said:


> Starting today Nick has 2 more weeks in London. I think his last show is the 17th or 18th of July. Then he comes back for the O2 Concert in October. I honstly think they would be crazy not to release it on DVD especially with Nick Jonas as Marius.
> 
> BTW Got the date wrong for the concert its on October 3rd. Full information here: http://www.theo2.co.uk/general/les-...elebration-of-les-miserables-25th-annive.html
> 
> I'm major excited for DVD to. I've seen the show once while it was on tour here in the states and was introduced to the musical via PBS and the Dream
> Cast Concert in 1995 which they aired during the telethon.



Wow, that'd be cool! I've always wondered what it'd be like to see Nick in a musical.


----------



## JonasLover25

is the O2 concert in New York?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasLover25 said:


> is the O2 concert in New York?


if it is u and i are BOTH going!!!! my mom said if les mis was in NYC we'd have already seen it.


----------



## slytherinbratz

The O2 is I believe the biggest concert arena in London. Not in NYC sorry!


----------



## JonasLover25

hahaha thats ok..mabey he will do it here some other time


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yes... and i will play cosette, one of my many dream roles!! (actually it was my very first dream role!)


----------



## JonasLover25

haha nice, and you will get me backstage to meet him and we will leave and you will be wondering what happened..


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yea... but i'd get to kiss him onstage. and then he would realize what an amazing girl i am and sweep me away to get married in disney world.

(don't you just love my little fantasies?)


----------



## JonasLover25

hahahaha  I can't wait for the concert with VIP passes! Its going to be amazing!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I still don't have tickets to the concert.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

awww... i'm sry jade! if tix are still available in ur area there are no longer service fees!!!!

and yes kristin... you and i are gonna have a blast at Jonas Weekend:2010. has ur relative at the baseball feild heard any news about a roaddogs game????


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> awww... i'm sry jade! if tix are still available in ur area there are no longer service fees!!!!
> 
> and yes kristin... you and i are gonna have a blast at Jonas Weekend:2010. has ur relative at the baseball feild heard any news about a roaddogs game????




I think my mom said we'd get them eventually.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

which show would u be going to?


----------



## I Am What I Am

LittleMissMusical said:


> which show would u be going to?



The Tampa one.

At the "1-800-ASK-GARY Ampitheater."  (I hate that name.)


----------



## I Am What I Am

Ripped directly from Facebook:

♥Joe  Jonas♥Many who like Nick  Jonas like her



What's wrong with this?


----------



## bans729

so my aunt lives in new orleans and she apparently has connections at whatever place the jonas bros are playing when they go there so shes trying to get me like good tickets or backstage passes haha. i really doubt it will happen but i love that shes trying xD

also i am on a college visit at auburn and my waiter at the restaurant tonight sounded exactly like forrest gump xD


----------



## nickjluvr2442

Hi! I'm a newbie here, and I came across this Jonas thread, and thought I might like it since I'm practically a Jonas stalker. So, what are we talking about?


----------



## JonasLover25

LittleMissMusical said:


> awww... i'm sry jade! if tix are still available in ur area there are no longer service fees!!!!
> 
> and yes kristin... you and i are gonna have a blast at Jonas Weekend:2010. has ur relative at the baseball feild heard any news about a roaddogs game????




well he asked and he told us that they aren't sure yet, they invited them back whenever they wanted to play and they had alot of fun there. I guess they expressed intrest but then their tour schedual changed and they won't be in town as long. They haven't hear back from them so right now its up in the air....he said he *should be able to get us in* if they do play here...he said he might be able to get us into the dougout!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so my aunt lives in new orleans and she apparently has connections at whatever place the jonas bros are playing when they go there so shes trying to get me like good tickets or backstage passes haha. i really doubt it will happen but i love that shes trying xD
> 
> also i am on a college visit at auburn and my waiter at the restaurant tonight sounded exactly like forrest gump xD



Alabama? You are getting closer and closer to me!!! 

Jade, I really really hope that you get to go!!!


----------



## inlalaland

slytherinbratz said:


> Not a teenager but I'm a huge Jonas Brothers fan. I thought I would share a bit of news I have heard. Nick is suppose to do the O2 Concert on October    2nd for the Les Mis 25th Anniversary. Like the 1995 Dream Cast Concert (10th Anniversary) it will be released to DVD possible CD to. Not sure on the dates yet because it wont be filmed til October 2nd, but expect it to be released for Christmas.
> 
> I can't believe Nick's voice either, but I have a friend that lives in London and has seen him once and says that it is his voice on Youtube! In fact she is seeing him 2 more times this week! I have heard that your voice differs from theater environment to concert environment.



Oh so he's going to be back in October? Sorry I'm pretty confused by this whole thing. xD But YES! Another chance to convince my mom to take me. (only joking, that'd be pretty hard. she said we had to save for like a year for our first London trip xD)

But yayy a DVD and CD! That's amazing.  I'm excited!
He sounds INCREDIBLE.


----------



## goob9954

I wanna see them in dallas!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh guys, I hope that none of your concerts were canceled, luckily mine was not!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Concerts were canceled?


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Concerts were canceled?



Apparently so. I got a TJ email saying that they added more international dates, and one of my friends concerts got canceled.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Apparently so. I got a TJ email saying that they added more international dates, and one of my friends concerts got canceled.



Oh that sucks. 


The one here is still listed.


----------



## Whitleigh

Oh good! 

Did anyone go and see Eclipse yet??


----------



## MouseLover

It looks like my daughter's concert is getting cancelled, along with everyone within driving distance of us.

So sad...

I think ticket sales have been slow.  NickJonasObsessed is going to be so sad.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Alabama? You are getting closer and closer to me!!!
> 
> Jade, I really really hope that you get to go!!!



yep alabama. im home now though haha



Whitleigh said:


> Apparently so. I got a TJ email saying that they added more international dates, and one of my friends concerts got canceled.



i would be so upset if my concert got cancelled
are they gonna like reschedule those dates or just completely get rid of them?


----------



## bans729

oh tight my concert got moved to september 11......im a little disappointed bc my friend was coming to visit the week it was supposed to be and we were gonna take her


----------



## MouseLover

They canceled a LOT of dates!  

(From Team Jonas website):

Date City State Country Venue Public Tickets Fan Club Tickets 
Aug 02, 2010 Tulsa OK US BOK Center (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 03, 2010 Wichita KS US Intrust Arena (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 06, 2010 Maryland Heights MO US Verizon Wireless Amphitheater St. Louis (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 07, 2010 Chicago IL US First Midwest Bank Amphitheater Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 08, 2010 Indianapolis IN US Verizon Wireless Music Center Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 10, 2010 Cincinnati OH US Riverbend Music Center Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 11, 2010 Burgettstown PA US First Niagra Pavilion Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 12, 2010 Bristow VA US Jiffy Lube Live (Formerly Nissan Pavilion) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 13, 2010 Hartford CT US Comcast Theatre Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 14, 2010 Hershey PA US Hershey Park Stadium Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 16, 2010 Holmdel NJ US PNC Bank Arts Center Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 17, 2010 Holmdel NJ US PNC Bank Arts Center July 10 Friday, July 2 @ 5PM (LOCAL TIME) 
Aug 21, 2010 Wantagh NY US Nikon at Jones Beach Theater Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 22, 2010 Wantagh NY US Nikon at Jones Beach Theater July 10 Friday, July 2 @ 5PM (LOCAL TIME) 
Aug 25, 2010 Mansfield MA US Comcast Center Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 26, 2010 Mansfield MA US Comcast Center Coming Soon TO BE ANNOUNCED 
Aug 27, 2010 Camden NJ US Susquehanna Bank Center Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 28, 2010 Atlantic City NJ US Mark G. Etess Arena Coming Soon TO BE ANNOUNCED 
Aug 29, 2010 Virginia Beach VA US Verizon Amphitheater Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Aug 31, 2010 Cleveland OH US Quicken Loans Arena Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 01, 2010 Detroit MI US DTE Energy Music Theater Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 02, 2010 Toronto ON CA Molson Canadian Amphitheatre Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 03, 2010 Toronto ON CA Molson Canadian Amphitheatre Coming Soon TO BE ANNOUNCED 
Sep 04, 2010 Montreal QC CA Bell Centre Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 07, 2010 Milwaukee WI US Marcus Amphitheater - Summerfest (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 07, 2010 West Palm Beach FL US Cruzan Amphitheater (MOVED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 08, 2010 St. Paul MN US Xcel Energy Center (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 08, 2010 Tampa FL US 1-800-ASK-GARY Amphitheater (MOVED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 09, 2010 Omaha NE US Qwest Center (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 10, 2010 San Antonio TX US AT&T Center (MOVED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 11, 2010 Woodlands TX US Woodlands Pavilion (MOVED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 11, 2010 Englewood CO US Comfort Dental Amphitheatre (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 12, 2010 Dallas TX US Superpages.com Center (MOVED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 14, 2010 Auburn WA US White River Amphitheater (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 15, 2010 Vancouver BC CA GM Place (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 16, 2010 Chula Vista CA US Cricket Wireless Amphitheatre (MOVED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 17, 2010 Wheatland CA US Sleep Train Amphitheater Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 18, 2010 Mountain View CA US Shoreline Amphitheatre Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 19, 2010 Concord CA US Sleep Train Pavilion (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 19, 2010 Irvine CA US Irvine Meadows / Verizon Wireless Amphitheater (MOVED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 21, 2010 Fresno CA US Save Mart Center (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 26, 2010 Phoenix AZ US Cricket Wireless Pavilion (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 29, 2010 Oklahoma City OK US Ford Center (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Sep 30, 2010 North Little Rock AR US Verizon Arena (formerly Alltel Arena) (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Oct 06, 2010 New Orleans LA US New Orleans Arena (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Oct 12, 2010 Orlando FL US Amway Center (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Oct 14, 2010 Atlanta GA US Aaron's Amphitheatre at Lakewood (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Oct 15, 2010 Nashville TN US Bridgestone Arena (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Oct 16, 2010 Raleigh NC US Time Warner Cable Music Pavilion at Walnut Creek (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended 
Oct 17, 2010 Charlotte NC US Verizon Wireless Amphitheater (CANCELED) Buy Tickets Presale Ended


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

bans729 said:


> oh tight my concert got moved to september 11......im a little disappointed bc my friend was coming to visit the week it was supposed to be and we were gonna take her



You are lucky you get to go at all!!!

My concert got cancelled!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mine got moved.

I feel bad for everyone who had their concert canceled on them!


----------



## Mandy91

My show is one of the many that got canceled. (Orlando)
I'm so upset. I got amazing seats, I've been so excited for this ever since I found out they were coming here. They haven't been here since early 08. And now it's gone. Nothing.


----------



## bans729

Mandy91 said:


> My show is one of the many that got canceled. (Orlando)
> I'm so upset. I got amazing seats, I've been so excited for this ever since I found out they were coming here. They haven't been here since early 08. And now it's gone. Nothing.





nickjonasobsessed said:


> You are lucky you get to go at all!!!
> 
> My concert got cancelled!!!!



i cant believe they cancelled so many concerts!! i feel so bad for everyone who doesnt get to go


----------



## I Am What I Am

Mandy91 said:


> My show is one of the many that got canceled. (Orlando)
> I'm so upset. I got amazing seats, I've been so excited for this ever since I found out they were coming here. They haven't been here since early 08. And now it's gone. Nothing.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Mandy91 said:


> My show is one of the many that got canceled. (Orlando)
> I'm so upset. I got amazing seats, I've been so excited for this ever since I found out they were coming here. They haven't been here since early 08. And now it's gone. Nothing.



I feel horrible for you and EVERYONE that had a date cancelled!
They cancelled the one in my state, and if I had gotten tickets, I would've been really ticked.

But the tour isn't selling out that fast. :/
I do have a feeling the Camp Rock theme had something to do with it.


----------



## aquarhapsody

whitleigh said:


> did anyone go and see eclipse yet??



yes! It was amazing!! :d


----------



## bans729

waaaahhhhhh so they moved my concert to sept 11 and i thought i could go but its the same night as our freshman-senior big sis/lil sis orientation dance and i absolutely cannot miss that


----------



## Kool Kat

THEY CANCELED MY SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




WHYYYYY?!?!?


----------



## disneychick2721

Sorry to everyone whose shows got cancelled!
They'll most likely reschedule, but at smaller venues.
A lot of it probably has to do with poor ticket sales, along with whatever their "scheduling problems" are.


----------



## Mandy91

bans729 said:


> i cant believe they cancelled so many concerts!! i feel so bad for everyone who doesnt get to go





I Am What I Am said:


>





aquarhapsody said:


> I feel horrible for you and EVERYONE that had a date cancelled!
> They cancelled the one in my state, and if I had gotten tickets, I would've been really ticked.
> 
> But the tour isn't selling out that fast. :/
> I do have a feeling the Camp Rock theme had something to do with it.





disneychick2721 said:


> Sorry to everyone whose shows got cancelled!
> They'll most likely reschedule, but at smaller venues.
> A lot of it probably has to do with poor ticket sales, along with whatever their "scheduling problems" are.



Thank you guys. 
The initial shock was the worst. I couldn't believe it. I burst into tears. My mom asked me what was wrong and I was like "My shoooow got canceeeled. " I'm kind of laughing at it now cause I need to laugh. xD
Anyone wanna help me laugh? Kidding, you don't have to.
Elsie and I can officially add this whole situation to our "Book of Worst Jonas Luck".



bans729 said:


> waaaahhhhhh so they moved my concert to sept 11 and i thought i could go but its the same night as our freshman-senior big sis/lil sis orientation dance and i absolutely cannot miss that



Ah no! I hope you can find a way to go somehow! 



Kool Kat said:


> THEY CANCELED MY SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHYYYYY?!?!?



I'm sorry, I know how you feel. 
They said they were freeing space for international dates but that's crap. They canceled 20 dates, and if that's the reason it's not fair at all. They can't get everyone excited, sell tickets, and then say "oh too bad, we're taking it away from you now because we decided to go do shows somewhere else." 20 shows, that's thousands and thousands of girls that lost their concert.
I do believe a huge part was ticket sales but some people that got their shows canceled said their show didn't have many seats left. So like Kara said it must be ticket sales plus scheduling conflicts. I'm just waiting for more of an explanation now, from the boys.


----------



## Whitleigh

Well, I totally jinxed myself, THEY CANCELED NASHVILLE!!!! How could they do this?!? I am beyond mad! That was the ONLY one close to me!!!


----------



## jama

Whitleigh said:


> Well, I totally jinxed myself, THEY CANCELED NASHVILLE!!!! How could they do this?!? I am beyond mad! That was the ONLY one close to me!!!



SAME HERE. THAT WAS THE ONLY SHOW CLOSE TO ME!! They just totally ruined my fall break. me and my friend were gonna go to Nashville and see JB, and stay for a while in Nashville. now we won't be doing anything. both of us are VERY VERY mad/sad. I think JB owes us a apology. And a good reason of why they canceled. when my mom told me they canceled *i broke out in tears.*



UUUUGHH!!


----------



## Kool Kat

jama said:


> SAME HERE. THAT WAS THE ONLY SHOW CLOSE TO ME!! They just totally ruined my fall break. me and my friend were gonna go to Nashville and see JB, and stay for a while in Nashville. now we won't be doing anything. both of us are VERY VERY mad/sad. I think JB owes us a apology. And a good reason of why they canceled. when my mom told me they canceled *i broke out in tears.*
> 
> 
> 
> UUUUGHH!!



oh sorry. that was me. didnt realize i was on my moms account. ha


----------



## inlalaland

Mandy91 said:


> My show is one of the many that got canceled. (Orlando)
> I'm so upset. I got amazing seats, I've been so excited for this ever since I found out they were coming here. They haven't been here since early 08. And now it's gone. Nothing.



Ditto to everything you said. This sucks so bad. It's sinking in slowly for me. Just the perfect time to learn this for me, right as I'm laying in bed after surgery. xD
I bet it's for poor ticket sales as well. Those were the ones selling the worst I'm sure. And they added another NY date and NJ date and I'm pretty sure those sold out or atleast sold well. I really think it's because of Camp Rock. Nobody wants to go a Camp Rock tour, we want Jonas Brothers. The only reason I'm going is because the boys will be there, not because I want to see Connect 3 or anything. xD did anyone see on Demi's Twitter a while back when she was having rehearsals and said the dancing looked amazing? I was like, dancing...? =0 xD

Well...trying to look on the bright side. Like Kara said, they'll probably reschedule to smaller venues. I for one hope they come to HOB. 
it's still really upsetting though.

So sorry to everyone else who's show got cancelled!  I know your pain!


----------



## inlalaland

I'm sure you guys know but just as a reminder JONAS LA is on tonight at 9.


----------



## I Am What I Am

inlalaland said:


> Ditto to everything you said. This sucks so bad. It's sinking in slowly for me. Just the perfect time to learn this for me, right as I'm laying in bed after surgery. xD
> I bet it's for poor ticket sales as well. Those were the ones selling the worst I'm sure. And they added another NY date and NJ date and I'm pretty sure those sold out or atleast sold well. I really think it's because of Camp Rock. Nobody wants to go a Camp Rock tour, we want Jonas Brothers. The only reason I'm going is because the boys will be there, not because I want to see Connect 3 or anything. xD did anyone see on Demi's Twitter a while back when she was having rehearsals and said the dancing looked amazing? I was like, dancing...? =0 xD
> Well...trying to look on the bright side. Like Kara said, they'll probably reschedule to smaller venues. I for one hope they come to HOB.
> it's still really upsetting though.
> 
> So sorry to everyone else who's show got cancelled!  I know your pain!




Surgery? 


I know. I'd have rather had a Jonas/Demi show then this Camp Rock crap.

Dude, if they go the HOB I am SO there.


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

Oh.  So I wasn't the only one that cried.


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> I bet it's for poor ticket sales as well. Those were the ones selling the worst I'm sure. And they added another NY date and NJ date and I'm pretty sure those sold out or atleast sold well. I really think it's because of Camp Rock. Nobody wants to go a Camp Rock tour, we want Jonas Brothers. The only reason I'm going is because the boys will be there, not because I want to see Connect 3 or anything. xD did anyone see on Demi's Twitter a while back when she was having rehearsals and said the dancing looked amazing? I was like, dancing...? =0 xD
> 
> Well...trying to look on the bright side. Like Kara said, they'll probably reschedule to smaller venues. I for one hope they come to HOB.
> it's still really upsetting though.
> 
> So sorry to everyone else who's show got cancelled!  I know your pain!



Yeah, I agree. The only reason I didn't egt as upset as I should have about not getting tickets was because I really didn't care to go to this tour.
Camp Rock definitely wasn't the best choice for a theme. And we go to Jonas Brothers shows because we want to hear them, not the fictional Disney characters on their shows or movies. 
Plus, I don't think anyone wants to see DANCERS on their tour. Ewww, the boys can't even dance themselves. 
That's like Hannah Montana. SHE had dancers. xD


I agree with the smaller venues thing. Disney Channel may not squeeze as much money out of that, but more tickets would sell.


----------



## bans729

Everyone should go to jonasgoogle.com


----------



## Whitleigh

jama said:


> SAME HERE. THAT WAS THE ONLY SHOW CLOSE TO ME!! They just totally ruined my fall break. me and my friend were gonna go to Nashville and see JB, and stay for a while in Nashville. now we won't be doing anything. both of us are VERY VERY mad/sad. I think JB owes us a apology. And a good reason of why they canceled. when my mom told me they canceled *i broke out in tears.*
> 
> 
> 
> UUUUGHH!!



This were their apology, and I saw that Kev's twitter had one too. 

Hey everyone!

We wanted to take the time to let you know how thankful we are to have the best fans in the world. Our goal from the very beginning has been to create music and share it with as many people around the world as possible. We have been blessed to have been able to continuously live out our dreams--thank you!

Every year we have been able to visit new cities and fans, and this year is no different. As you may have heard there are some changes that have been made to the routing of the tour that now includes European and Central and South American dates. As part of our effort to bring the best concert experience to you, we've had to reorganize some of the North American tour dates. If we're missing your city, please know that we love you and we will be back soon. If any of the changes have inconvenienced you in any way we are truly sorry. However, we wanted to take the time to let you know how excited we are to see as many of you as possible on this tour.

For so many years now Team Jonas has been the number one place that we feel loved, and it's so great to know that as the years pass you are still 100% behind us. We love you with all our hearts, and are so thankful to have you in our lives. Looking forward to another amazing summer with all of you.


Your boys,
JB
Joe, Kevin and Nick Jonas 

Still sad.. I think it is funny how they tried to be all sweet and such to cover up breaking our hearts.... "your boys"... well not anymore guys, you canceled our date!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> This were their apology, and I saw that Kev's twitter had one too.
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> We wanted to take the time to let you know how thankful we are to have the best fans in the world. Our goal from the very beginning has been to create music and share it with as many people around the world as possible. We have been blessed to have been able to continuously live out our dreams--thank you!
> 
> Every year we have been able to visit new cities and fans, and this year is no different. As you may have heard there are some changes that have been made to the routing of the tour that now includes European and Central and South American dates. As part of our effort to bring the best concert experience to you, we've had to reorganize some of the North American tour dates. If we're missing your city, please know that we love you and we will be back soon. If any of the changes have inconvenienced you in any way we are truly sorry. However, we wanted to take the time to let you know how excited we are to see as many of you as possible on this tour.
> 
> For so many years now Team Jonas has been the number one place that we feel loved, and it's so great to know that as the years pass you are still 100% behind us. We love you with all our hearts, and are so thankful to have you in our lives. Looking forward to another amazing summer with all of you.
> 
> 
> Your boys,
> JB
> Joe, Kevin and Nick Jonas
> 
> Still sad.. I think it is funny how they tried to be all sweet and such to cover up breaking our hearts.... "your boys"... well not anymore guys, you canceled our date!!!




I'm gonna be honest, I don't think the boys personally had anything to do with this cancellation.

I don't even think they really wrote this post.

Management handles all of this tour date stuff, and I think whoever the boss is of LiveNation just decided that these cities weren't making money, so he pulled the plug on these shows. Not like it was for the best, but some people can be greedy.

I don't think people should be angry at the guys, but their their management team that made this whole Camp Rock promotion thing in the first place.

Just my opinion, though. Most artists don't have a say in what happens to their tour dates, most don't even know where they will or will not be going from day-to-day.


----------



## Mandy91

I just saw on TJ that the canceled Orlando show made news.
They were supposed to be playing at the Amway, which is a newly built venue. We never had a good place for concerts here really so this has been a big thing. And see the boys were supposed to be the first people to ever play in it, it was going to be a big deal, the venue already scheduled stuff for the opening and everything. The reason the venue got for the show being canceled was exactly what the newsletter said, to make room for more international dates. So as you can imagine, the venue is not pleased. And with that excuse, neither am I. But I don't blame the boys.

I actually have a chance to go to a different show now! The day all the shows were canceled my mom started looking for different dates to see if there was one I could go to. She found one in Atlantic City that hasn't gone on sale yet at all, they must've just added it along with the extra NY and the Holmdel, NJ date. It's on a Saturday so she said we can fly early Saturday, go to the concert, stay the night, then fly back Sunday. That way I wouldn't miss any school. It's times like these I love having a spontaneous mom. xD
If this works out it'd be really nice! I'm originally from NJ so it would be cool to see them in my home state.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I don't think the boys personally had anything to do with this cancellation.
> 
> I don't even think they really wrote this post.
> 
> Management handles all of this tour date stuff, and I think whoever the boss is of LiveNation just decided that these cities weren't making money, so he pulled the plug on these shows. Not like it was for the best, but some people can be greedy.
> 
> I don't think people should be angry at the guys, but their their management team that made this whole Camp Rock promotion thing in the first place.
> 
> Just my opinion, though. Most artists don't have a say in what happens to their tour dates, most don't even know where they will or will not be going from day-to-day.



Oh I know, I don't blame them, just the sucky management people, and their awful letter writing. I think I might feel better if they said, sorry our management really sucks, we did not want to do this! But alas, I know that they cannot. That is what I tell myself they are saying though. lol




Mandy91 said:


> I just saw on TJ that the canceled Orlando show made news.
> They were supposed to be playing at the Amway, which is a newly built venue. We never had a good place for concerts here really so this has been a big thing. And see the boys were supposed to be the first people to ever play in it, it was going to be a big deal, the venue already scheduled stuff for the opening and everything. The reason the venue got for the show being canceled was exactly what the newsletter said, to make room for more international dates. So as you can imagine, the venue is not pleased. And with that excuse, neither am I. But I don't blame the boys.
> 
> I actually have a chance to go to a different show now! The day all the shows were canceled my mom started looking for different dates to see if there was one I could go to. She found one in Atlantic City that hasn't gone on sale yet at all, they must've just added it along with the extra NY and the Holmdel, NJ date. It's on a Saturday so she said we can fly early Saturday, go to the concert, stay the night, then fly back Sunday. That way I wouldn't miss any school. It's times like these I love having a spontaneous mom. xD
> If this works out it'd be really nice! I'm originally from NJ so it would be cool to see them in my home state.



MANDY! I soooo envy you. You have such a cool mom!! When I told my Mom, on the verge of crying, a smile just spread across her face, and she said "Well baby, they are on their way out." I just wanted to scream. She totally is against me going to any more of their concerts and says that I will not like them much in the future, she says near future... I say whatever!! 

A friend that I met at the NJ&TA concert may have an extra ticket to Indianapolis. If so, I really want to go with her. I have really only met her once, but we met in the M&G line, and actually by some small wonder sat by each other in the concert. That worked out well, and we talk on FB. Man I hope that happens!!


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Oh I know, I don't blame them, just the sucky management people, and their awful letter writing. I think I might feel better if they said, sorry our management really sucks, we did not want to do this! But alas, I know that they cannot. That is what I tell myself they are saying though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANDY! I soooo envy you. You have such a cool mom!! When I told my Mom, on the verge of crying, a smile just spread across her face, and she said "Well baby, they are on their way out." I just wanted to scream. She totally is against me going to any more of their concerts and says that I will not like them much in the future, she says near future... I say whatever!!
> 
> A friend that I met at the NJ&TA concert may have an extra ticket to Indianapolis. If so, I really want to go with her. I have really only met her once, but we met in the M&G line, and actually by some small wonder sat by each other in the concert. That worked out well, and we talk on FB. Man I hope that happens!!



Aww that's so mean! I'm sorry! 
You've stuck with them this long, I don't think you're going to leave them just like that. And this is a hard enough situation to deal with without people saying stuff like that.

That would be awesome! I really hope that works out for you! I wish everyone that had their show canceled on them could have a chance seeing another one somehow.


Here's an article about it from Orlando. It mentions the international dates thing. 
http://www.wesh.com/entertainment/24125492/detail.html
I say we all go to those countries and buy up all the tickets.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I don't think the boys personally had anything to do with this cancellation.
> 
> I don't even think they really wrote this post.
> 
> Management handles all of this tour date stuff, and I think whoever the boss is of LiveNation just decided that these cities weren't making money, so he pulled the plug on these shows. Not like it was for the best, but some people can be greedy.
> 
> I don't think people should be angry at the guys, but their their management team that made this whole Camp Rock promotion thing in the first place.
> 
> Just my opinion, though. Most artists don't have a say in what happens to their tour dates, most don't even know where they will or will not be going from day-to-day.




ya. i agree with that. i dont think is JB. its the tour manager peoples. but still its upsetting..


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> Aww that's so mean! I'm sorry!
> You've stuck with them this long, I don't think you're going to leave them just like that. And this is a hard enough situation to deal with without people saying stuff like that.
> 
> That would be awesome! I really hope that works out for you! I wish everyone that had their show canceled on them could have a chance seeing another one somehow.
> 
> 
> Here's an article about it from Orlando. It mentions the international dates thing.
> http://www.wesh.com/entertainment/24125492/detail.html
> I say we all go to those countries and buy up all the tickets.



I know, my Mom could care less. AND, she just made me delete 5 of my Living the Dreams from the Tivo. I had almost twenty. I was so sad. I just looked over at her, and she said, you are talking about on the Dis aren't you? And I said yep!! lol. She is not supportive of her future son-in-laws, of course it upsets me! haha I hope that it works out too Mandy!! I hope sooo bad.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kool Kat said:


> ya. i agree with that. i dont think is JB. its the tour manager peoples. but still its upsetting..



I agree. I would be insanely upset. 
And I feel bad for EVERY PERSON that had a show cancelled.


----------



## Kool Kat

aquarhapsody said:


> I agree. I would be insanely upset.
> And I feel bad for EVERY PERSON that had a show cancelled.



I'd wish they'd give us tickets to another concert. ha


----------



## bans729

so i just got back from my service project (counselor at camp for kids with cerebral palsy) and one of the campers in my cabin was named hannah and loved the jonas brothers! so i was like omg we are long lost twins. she also had a jonas brothers pillow xD


----------



## inlalaland

bans729 said:


> so i just got back from my service project (counselor at camp for kids with cerebral palsy) and one of the campers in my cabin was named hannah and loved the jonas brothers! so i was like omg we are long lost twins. she also had a jonas brothers pillow xD



That's awesome! I have a Jonas pillow too! Haha 
there's this girl my brother knows who's in the grade below me with the same name as me and she loves the boys too! I'm like oh my gosh I am so befriending this girl next year. xD

well, I went ahead and got tickets to the Tampa show on September 8th. Still upset they cancelled and I lost my good seats and there will be no special Amway celebration, I'm still glad I'm getting to go! And it's a whole month earlier! Our seats are in Section 9, not sure about the row however. That is soo lame they renamed it to the 1(800)-ASK GARY Ampitheater, lmao how lame is that?? My mom was like "oh that pisses me off" xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Hopefully I'll be able to go to the Tampa show. 

It's SO expensive. And it's only a few days before we're supposed to go to Walt Disney World to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to go to the Tampa show.
> 
> It's SO expensive. And it's only a few days before we're supposed to go to Walt Disney World to celebrate my birthday.



I was kind of excited about the Tampa show, because one, it was while I was at Disney, and two, it was close to you guys! Then... they moved it.  I really thought my Mom might let me go since they canceled mine, then I got on and looked, and it was moved, and that made me EVEN sadder.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

okay large message... but i just got home from hawaii. 9 days of no internet!!!!


JonasLover25 said:


> well he asked and he told us that they aren't sure yet, they invited them back whenever they wanted to play and they had alot of fun there. I guess they expressed intrest but then their tour schedual changed and they won't be in town as long. They haven't hear back from them so right now its up in the air....he said he *should be able to get us in* if they do play here...he said he might be able to get us into the dougout!



I LOVE YOU KRISTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh, and i was thinking about concert wardrobe... my phones dead and my charger is burried in my suitcase but i'll txt u ideas later. oh and ur coming over this wek... i just don't know when


Whitleigh said:


> Oh guys, I hope that none of your concerts were canceled, luckily mine was not!


i don't want to make you all feel bad... but becasyue of the cancelations i now get to go to the premire concert


I Am What I Am said:


> Mine got moved.
> 
> I feel bad for everyone who had their concert canceled on them!


maybe you'll get tickets then!!!


Mandy91 said:


> My show is one of the many that got canceled. (Orlando)
> I'm so upset. I got amazing seats, I've been so excited for this ever since I found out they were coming here. They haven't been here since early 08. And now it's gone. Nothing.


hugs i'm sry!!!!



aquarhapsody said:


> I feel horrible for you and EVERYONE that had a date cancelled!
> They cancelled the one in my state, and if I had gotten tickets, I would've been really ticked.
> 
> But the tour isn't selling out that fast. :/
> I do have a feeling the Camp Rock theme had something to do with it.


well, die hards wouldn't care if it's this or that... just that they get to see the boys. and if they do more than 5 camp rock songs i will be P.O'd


disneychick2721 said:


> Sorry to everyone whose shows got cancelled!
> They'll most likely reschedule, but at smaller venues.
> A lot of it probably has to do with poor ticket sales, along with whatever their "scheduling problems" are.


i like smaller venues!!! i thought the Nick j concert was awesome cause it wasn't that 'arean' feel.


inlalaland said:


> Ditto to everything you said. This sucks so bad. It's sinking in slowly for me. Just the perfect time to learn this for me, right as I'm laying in bed after surgery. xD
> I bet it's for poor ticket sales as well. Those were the ones selling the worst I'm sure. And they added another NY date and NJ date and I'm pretty sure those sold out or atleast sold well. I really think it's because of Camp Rock. Nobody wants to go a Camp Rock tour, we want Jonas Brothers. The only reason I'm going is because the boys will be there, not because I want to see Connect 3 or anything. xD did anyone see on Demi's Twitter a while back when she was having rehearsals and said the dancing looked amazing? I was like, dancing...? =0 xD
> 
> Well...trying to look on the bright side. Like Kara said, they'll probably reschedule to smaller venues. I for one hope they come to HOB.
> it's still really upsetting though.
> 
> So sorry to everyone else who's show got cancelled!  I know your pain!


omg jonas at HOB would be amazing!!! my mom and grandma have huge connections there and they could get me and a guest (cough*kristin*cough) up into the foundation room where the stars hang after the show.


Whitleigh said:


> This were their apology, and I saw that Kev's twitter had one too.
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> We wanted to take the time to let you know how thankful we are to have the best fans in the world. Our goal from the very beginning has been to create music and share it with as many people around the world as possible. We have been blessed to have been able to continuously live out our dreams--thank you!
> 
> Every year we have been able to visit new cities and fans, and this year is no different. As you may have heard there are some changes that have been made to the routing of the tour that now includes European and Central and South American dates. As part of our effort to bring the best concert experience to you, we've had to reorganize some of the North American tour dates. If we're missing your city, please know that we love you and we will be back soon. If any of the changes have inconvenienced you in any way we are truly sorry. However, we wanted to take the time to let you know how excited we are to see as many of you as possible on this tour.
> 
> For so many years now Team Jonas has been the number one place that we feel loved, and it's so great to know that as the years pass you are still 100% behind us. We love you with all our hearts, and are so thankful to have you in our lives. Looking forward to another amazing summer with all of you.
> 
> 
> Your boys,
> JB
> Joe, Kevin and Nick Jonas
> 
> Still sad.. I think it is funny how they tried to be all sweet and such to cover up breaking our hearts.... "your boys"... well not anymore guys, you canceled our date!!!


your boys...it makes them sound humble and genuine (i think they ARE humble and genuine) and really apologetic.


aquarhapsody said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I don't think the boys personally had anything to do with this cancellation.
> 
> I don't even think they really wrote this post.
> 
> Management handles all of this tour date stuff, and I think whoever the boss is of LiveNation just decided that these cities weren't making money, so he pulled the plug on these shows. Not like it was for the best, but some people can be greedy.
> 
> I don't think people should be angry at the guys, but their their management team that made this whole Camp Rock promotion thing in the first place.
> 
> Just my opinion, though. Most artists don't have a say in what happens to their tour dates, most don't even know where they will or will not be going from day-to-day.


so i must have a crowed mind casue i was going to say something and totally blanked out!!!! i'll edit the post later when i think of it!!!


Mandy91 said:


> I just saw on TJ that the canceled Orlando show made news.
> They were supposed to be playing at the Amway, which is a newly built venue. We never had a good place for concerts here really so this has been a big thing. And see the boys were supposed to be the first people to ever play in it, it was going to be a big deal, the venue already scheduled stuff for the opening and everything. The reason the venue got for the show being canceled was exactly what the newsletter said, to make room for more international dates. So as you can imagine, the venue is not pleased. And with that excuse, neither am I. But I don't blame the boys.
> 
> I actually have a chance to go to a different show now! The day all the shows were canceled my mom started looking for different dates to see if there was one I could go to. She found one in Atlantic City that hasn't gone on sale yet at all, they must've just added it along with the extra NY and the Holmdel, NJ date. It's on a Saturday so she said we can fly early Saturday, go to the concert, stay the night, then fly back Sunday. That way I wouldn't miss any school. It's times like these I love having a spontaneous mom. xD
> If this works out it'd be really nice! I'm originally from NJ so it would be cool to see them in my home state.


don't you fing it a little weird how they are 'country hopping?' there is no rhyme or reason!!!!


Whitleigh said:


> Oh I know, I don't blame them, just the sucky management people, and their awful letter writing. I think I might feel better if they said, sorry our management really sucks, we did not want to do this! But alas, I know that they cannot. That is what I tell myself they are saying though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANDY! I soooo envy you. You have such a cool mom!! When I told my Mom, on the verge of crying, a smile just spread across her face, and she said "Well baby, they are on their way out." I just wanted to scream. She totally is against me going to any more of their concerts and says that I will not like them much in the future, she says near future... I say whatever!!
> 
> A friend that I met at the NJ&TA concert may have an extra ticket to Indianapolis. If so, I really want to go with her. I have really only met her once, but we met in the M&G line, and actually by some small wonder sat by each other in the concert. That worked out well, and we talk on FB. Man I hope that happens!!


oh hope u get the indianapolis ticket!!!!


bans729 said:


> so i just got back from my service project (counselor at camp for kids with cerebral palsy) and one of the campers in my cabin was named hannah and loved the jonas brothers! so i was like omg we are long lost twins. she also had a jonas brothers pillow xD


lol i have that too! and my jonas dog fro mbuild a bear that talks and sings!!!! he has his own pair of raybans and his name is mr. president!


Whitleigh said:


> I was kind of excited about the Tampa show, because one, it was while I was at Disney, and two, it was close to you guys! Then... they moved it.  I really thought my Mom might let me go since they canceled mine, then I got on and looked, and it was moved, and that made me EVEN sadder.


eww that sucks!!!! and sorry your mom doesnt aprove of your 'love'

it's a sad day when your browsing teen magazines in a hudson news at the airport and there is not ONE picture of the boys on the cover. just an ugly justin bieber head taking up half the cover! i broke down and cried in the airport right then and there. my mom was like..."why are you crying?" "becasue JB isn't as popular as the talentless justin bieber. what is this world coming to?"

oh and sr for the typo's... i'm in a hurry!


----------



## inlalaland

LittleMissMusical said:


> it's a sad day when your browsing teen magazines in a hudson news at the airport and there is not ONE picture of the boys on the cover. just an ugly justin bieber head taking up half the cover! i broke down and cried in the airport right then and there. my mom was like..."why are you crying?" "becasue JB isn't as popular as the talentless justin bieber. what is this world coming to?"
> 
> oh and sr for the typo's... i'm in a hurry!



Meh...it used to bother me a lot but I've gotten over it. Now JB is past "fad state" and they can see who their true fans are.  Anyway, those magazines are stupid anyway. The boys are too old for them anyway. xD Actually, sometimes when I glance at them I'll see Nick but not Joe or Kevin! I'm like okay? xD

Haha I thought JONAS L.A. was really good last night! I really liked the song, I thought Joe and Nick sounded really good in it. Haha my favorite parts:
-"You have a whole row of knots down your back!" "That's my SPINE!"
-"Haha you have to wear makeup."
and at the end when their neighbor guy (I don't even know what his name is xD) had the girl just like him, and Joe was just kinda like "what was that?" xD
My mom was watching it with me and when we saw the preview for the next one she was like "oh that's gonna be a hard one to watch." and I was like "huh?" and she was like "I really like Stella, she's cute and she loves Joe for who he is!"


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Meh...it used to bother me a lot but I've gotten over it. Now JB is past "fad state" and they can see who their true fans are.  Anyway, those magazines are stupid anyway. The boys are too old for them anyway. xD Actually, sometimes when I glance at them I'll see Nick but not Joe or Kevin! I'm like okay? xD
> 
> Haha I thought JONAS L.A. was really good last night! I really liked the song, I thought Joe and Nick sounded really good in it. Haha my favorite parts:
> -"You have a whole row of knots down your back!" "That's my SPINE!"
> -"Haha you have to wear makeup."
> and at the end when their neighbor guy (I don't even know what his name is xD) had the girl just like him, and Joe was just kinda like "what was that?" xD
> My mom was watching it with me and when we saw the preview for the next one she was like "oh that's gonna be a hard one to watch." and I was like "huh?" and she was like "I really like Stella, she's cute and she loves Joe for who he is!"



Aww, isn't that sweet! My Mom made me change it at the very end with only 3 minutes left, so I got to see NONE of the end, or the previews. Isn't my Mom precious? lol


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Aww, isn't that sweet! My Mom made me change it at the very end with only 3 minutes left, so I got to see NONE of the end, or the previews. Isn't my Mom precious? lol



Aww. Sorry about your non-Jonas loving mom. 

My mom likes them. She was really into the show last night.


----------



## Whitleigh

Lol, I finally caught the end. Yeah, she has never really supported my obsession. I mean she drives with me to the concerts and such, but she really hates it. It could be worse, she could ban me from buying the tickets... I mean it is my own money, so there would be no point in trying, but still. She's my Mom. lol


----------



## inlalaland

BUMP! (or as they say on TJ, BOUNCE haha )

I got tickets for the Daytona Beach show! Wow that was stressful.
Okay backstory: So this show is part of the American Music Festival, which is in it's first year, and so far has been extremely unorganized. Nobody on TJ even knew what was going on or anything with it. Anyway, so apparantly the people who had tickets to the Orlando show get "first priority seating" if you entered out this form on the amf website, and then they'd send you the code. So they did last night, then this morning I was on TJ frantically trying to figure out if I should use my TJ code or my AMF code. Everybody said they were using the TJ code so I went ahead with that.

So I use the TJ code and get Section 101, and for some reason I had a freakout and thought they were bad because they were upper level. So I thought maybe they were saving floor for the "priority seating" so I tried to use that code. It didn't work.  So I'm not really sure what happened there, but everyone was saying their's didn't work either. So I go back, still freaking out, and try TJ again and then I got Section 20, Row Q and Seats 3 & 4. That's floor, so I went ahead and bought them. But then I looked at a picture of the arena and it looks like my first seats were actually really good, so I'm kind of upset I let those go.  But the good news is I saved $30 on each ticket!  hahaha. And I don't think they'll be terrible or anything, the venue is pretty small so it seems like a "every seat is good" deal. I just have no idea how some people got like front row.  

Anyway here's my seats:






I'm so happy I'm going to two shows this tour! 
And within three days of each other lol!


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> BUMP! (or as they say on TJ, BOUNCE haha )
> 
> I got tickets for the Daytona Beach show! Wow that was stressful.
> Okay backstory: So this show is part of the American Music Festival, which is in it's first year, and so far has been extremely unorganized. Nobody on TJ even knew what was going on or anything with it. Anyway, so apparantly the people who had tickets to the Orlando show get "first priority seating" if you entered out this form on the amf website, and then they'd send you the code. So they did last night, then this morning I was on TJ frantically trying to figure out if I should use my TJ code or my AMF code. Everybody said they were using the TJ code so I went ahead with that.
> 
> So I use the TJ code and get Section 101, and for some reason I had a freakout and thought they were bad because they were upper level. So I thought maybe they were saving floor for the "priority seating" so I tried to use that code. It didn't work.  So I'm not really sure what happened there, but everyone was saying their's didn't work either. So I go back, still freaking out, and try TJ again and then I got Section 20, Row Q and Seats 3 & 4. That's floor, so I went ahead and bought them. But then I looked at a picture of the arena and it looks like my first seats were actually really good, so I'm kind of upset I let those go.  But the good news is I saved $30 on each ticket!  hahaha. And I don't think they'll be terrible or anything, the venue is pretty small so it seems like a "every seat is good" deal. I just have no idea how some people got like front row.
> 
> Anyway here's my seats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy I'm going to two shows this tour!
> And within three days of each other lol!



Have fun! And your seats aren't bad. I've gotten way worse before.


----------



## inlalaland

aquarhapsody said:


> Have fun! And your seats aren't bad. I've gotten way worse before.



Thank you!  Oh yeah, I know they're wayy better then what I had last tour! =o I'm really happy with them, just kind of upset I gave up better ones. Haha but I'm over it lol!


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> Thank you!  Oh yeah, I know they're wayy better then what I had last tour! =o I'm really happy with them, just kind of upset I gave up better ones. Haha but I'm over it lol!



When is the Daytona Beach concert?


----------



## inlalaland

aquarhapsody said:


> When is the Daytona Beach concert?



September 5th.


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Thank you!  Oh yeah, I know they're wayy better then what I had last tour! =o I'm really happy with them, just kind of upset I gave up better ones. Haha but I'm over it lol!



Ok, so this is me making you feel better!  Now, first of all, I am not being snarky or anything (just a reminder), but I don't even get to go to one! I am sooo jealous that you get to go to two. Congrats! So at least you get to go. Second, those seats may have been like their sides or possibly even the back of it. So, your seats now will be like the front view. Now, not saying that a view of the back will be bad (  ) but, you will get to see more this way I think. I am so excited that you get to see them twice!!!! You better put some pictures up so we can see them! Oh, and one more thing, I got like 4th row of my section when I had tickets, and I got those, then went and tried again and got second row. I was so upset with myself!! I kept trying to remind myself that I was going, and was so lucky that I was even that close, and that other people would be way up in the nosebleed section. Still, it made kind of sick every time I thought about it. Of course, that does not matter AT ALL now!! Oh well, every thing happens for a reason right?? Can't think of one right now, but hopefully I will somehow have justification for wanting to cry all the time when I think about them, see them on TV, or listen to their music. lol. Anyway, back on topic to you, HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> Ok, so this is me making you feel better!  Now, first of all, I am not being snarky or anything (just a reminder), but I don't even get to go to one! I am sooo jealous that you get to go to two. Congrats! So at least you get to go. Second, those seats may have been like their sides or possibly even the back of it. So, your seats now will be like the front view. Now, not saying that a view of the back will be bad (  ) but, you will get to see more this way I think. I am so excited that you get to see them twice!!!! You better put some pictures up so we can see them! Oh, and one more thing, I got like 4th row of my section when I had tickets, and I got those, then went and tried again and got second row. I was so upset with myself!! I kept trying to remind myself that I was going, and was so lucky that I was even that close, and that other people would be way up in the nosebleed section. Still, it made kind of sick every time I thought about it. Of course, that does not matter AT ALL now!! Oh well, every thing happens for a reason right?? Can't think of one right now, but hopefully I will somehow have justification for wanting to cry all the time when I think about them, see them on TV, or listen to their music. lol. Anyway, back on topic to you, HAVE FUN!!!



Oh I know trust me I am SOO thankful I get to go to two! Especially since my original one was cancelled, actually I'm lucky I get to even go to one. 
You don't get to go to one?? That sucks SO bad! There's no way you can get to one? 
But thank you, that seriously does make me feel better haha!! I'm super happy with my seats, I was just in a freakout state earlier. xP 
And I will definitely be posting pictures!


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Oh I know trust me I am SOO thankful I get to go to two! Especially since my original one was cancelled, actually I'm lucky I get to even go to one.
> You don't get to go to one?? That sucks SO bad! There's no way you can get to one?
> But thank you, that seriously does make me feel better haha!! I'm super happy with my seats, I was just in a freakout state earlier. xP
> And I will definitely be posting pictures!



I did not doubt at all that you were thankful! Nope, I cannot get to one at all. ALL of them around me were canceled. There was one in Indianapolis that I MIGHT could have gone to with my TJ friend that I met at NJ&TA, but the seat was not with her, and my sister just said that her friend's FB status said that she was in a hotel in Indianapolis, and 9 people just got shot. She said she could see it from her hotel room. So.. yeah, I don't think that will happen now, especially since I would have been going up there by myself, and my Mother really dislikes my obsession. She thinks that I am insane for going to all of these concerts and such. Oh well. I will just live vicariously through y'all!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

don't forget about the cd release tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

one more thing!

august 11th joe jonas is going to be on a nepisode of hot in cleavland with betty white. he's playing valarie's son.


----------



## MouseLover

I was just searching for something for NickJonasObsessed (DD) online and came across this.  I thought some of you might be interested.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Disney-Jonas-Brothers-Twin-Comforter/13845911


----------



## aherzog

ok slightly off the topic of concerts but still jonas

last night i had an extremely weird dream that the twins from legally blondes(and the girls on suite life) were best friends with my sister and we were going to a competition that had lots of cool prizes.....i ended up getting disqualified and grounded at the same time (dont know how or why) but the twins won the entire thing and won an all day visit from nick jonas so instead of going to there house for the visit they came to my house.

after this the dream got really bizzare and i feel no need to add to rest


----------



## aquarhapsody

MouseLover said:


> I was just searching for something for NickJonasObsessed (DD) online and came across this.  I thought some of you might be interested.
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Disney-Jonas-Brothers-Twin-Comforter/13845911



Wow, that's.....slightly creepy. xD

Yet kind of cool.

I can't decide which is more important.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

MouseLover said:


> I was just searching for something for NickJonasObsessed (DD) online and came across this.  I thought some of you might be interested.
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Disney-Jonas-Brothers-Twin-Comforter/13845911


that matches my room!!! the style...the color... all the posters on my wall...


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> I did not doubt at all that you were thankful! Nope, I cannot get to one at all. ALL of them around me were canceled. There was one in Indianapolis that I MIGHT could have gone to with my TJ friend that I met at NJ&TA, but the seat was not with her, and my sister just said that her friend's FB status said that she was in a hotel in Indianapolis, and 9 people just got shot. She said she could see it from her hotel room. So.. yeah, I don't think that will happen now, especially since I would have been going up there by myself, and my Mother really dislikes my obsession. She thinks that I am insane for going to all of these concerts and such. Oh well. I will just live vicariously through y'all!!



Oh man I'm sorry about that!  Maybe they'll schedule some shows closer to you soon, you never know! I know how it feels though, I had to live vicariously through everybody during all their tours up until last years WT.  And also NJ&TA I was in the same boat as you, I think the closest show to me was like in Washington D.C or Nashville or something....crazy! 
But you never know, they said they'd try to get back to where they cancelled shows!  Maybe they'll have a Road Dogs game or something near you! 

Who got the JONAS L.A. soundtrack?? I'm hopefully getting it today.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

got the jonas la cd yesterday at target. there is only one song written by all three boys  most of them where co-written by nick. haven't listened to the whole thing yet. just loaded it onto my jonas playlist which now tops over 100 songs!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

So I _am _getting tickets to the concert. They lowered the lawn seating prices to $10.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> So I _am _getting tickets to the concert. They lowered the lawn seating prices to $10.



Nice! Have fun.


----------



## inlalaland

LittleMissMusical said:


> got the jonas la cd yesterday at target. there is only one song written by all three boys  most of them where co-written by nick. haven't listened to the whole thing yet. just loaded it onto my jonas playlist which now tops over 100 songs!!!!



Biggest Fan or whatever it's called was written by all three right? That's really weird...I thought they were writing a lot more. I thought I remembered, atleast Nick was saying he was writing a lot. Ah well. I've heard a couple of the songs and they sound really good! 



I Am What I Am said:


> So I _am _getting tickets to the concert. They lowered the lawn seating prices to $10.



Yay! 
That's good they're lowering the prices...the prices before were RIDICULOUS. 
I'm really happy you get to go now!


----------



## I Am What I Am

inlalaland said:


> Biggest Fan or whatever it's called was written by all three right? That's really weird...I thought they were writing a lot more. I thought I remembered, atleast Nick was saying he was writing a lot. Ah well. I've heard a couple of the songs and they sound really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> That's good they're lowering the prices...the prices before were RIDICULOUS.
> I'm really happy you get to go now!



I KNOW. They were outrageous! 

I'm really happy I get to go now too. 

September is going to be the best month ever.


----------



## futurecastmember

hi everyone...
so i thought this was a good thread to vent....my jonas concert was cancelled. i had row 7 AND soundcheck tickets to the charlotte, n.c show. it was the last show on the tour in the USA, so i thought it would be extra special and fun. but they freakinn cancel it. 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
i was trying to go see the one in atlantic city, but stupid ODP soccer conflicts.
extremely upset.
this is the first time in 4 years that i wont be seeing kev, joe, and nick.
i cried...sobbed, when i found out.

thanks for listening!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

inlalaland said:


> Biggest Fan or whatever it's called was written by all three right? That's really weird...I thought they were writing a lot more. I thought I remembered, atleast Nick was saying he was writing a lot. Ah well. I've heard a couple of the songs and they sound really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> That's good they're lowering the prices...the prices before were RIDICULOUS.
> I'm really happy you get to go now!



yea... and bigest fan is the song with shawty in it 


futurecastmember said:


> hi everyone...
> so i thought this was a good thread to vent....my jonas concert was cancelled. i had row 7 AND soundcheck tickets to the charlotte, n.c show. it was the last show on the tour in the USA, so i thought it would be extra special and fun. but they freakinn cancel it.
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> i was trying to go see the one in atlantic city, but stupid ODP soccer conflicts.
> extremely upset.
> this is the first time in 4 years that i wont be seeing kev, joe, and nick.
> i cried...sobbed, when i found out.
> 
> thanks for listening!


yea... there where girls here too that had soundcheck and good seats to shows that where cancelled. 

well, me and K have tickets to 'opening night' with soundcheck. so u bet on getting a multipost review chock full of pictures!  plus one of the two minor leage statiums close to the venue(this one is closer than the other!!!!) is right by our houses, so hopefully another road dogs game is in our future!!!!! 

for all that had shows cancelled/moved on them... have you gotten tix to others? if not keep up on twitter/cambio for road dogs deets!!!!!!!


----------



## futurecastmember

lucky! please do post pictures, I love a good picture of the boys...

hopefully they come somewhere in the south like the carolinas, tennessee, or Georgia! 

a roaddogs game would be amazingg!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

they are soooo cool!!! if you watch the video on cambio our game looked NOTHING like that! at our game there where only around 100 people. maybe 150...maybe. july 27th raod dogs schedule comes out... but u didn't hear it from me!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

futurecastmember said:


> hi everyone...
> so i thought this was a good thread to vent....my jonas concert was cancelled. i had row 7 AND soundcheck tickets to the *charlotte, n.c show.* it was the last show on the tour in the USA, so i thought it would be extra special and fun. but they freakinn cancel it.
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> i was trying to go see the one in atlantic city, but stupid ODP soccer conflicts.
> extremely upset.
> this is the first time in 4 years that i wont be seeing kev, joe, and nick.
> i cried...sobbed, when i found out.
> 
> thanks for listening!



That's where I live! I was planning on going to that concert too, ):


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Oh man I'm sorry about that!  Maybe they'll schedule some shows closer to you soon, you never know! I know how it feels though, I had to live vicariously through everybody during all their tours up until last years WT.  And also NJ&TA I was in the same boat as you, I think the closest show to me was like in Washington D.C or Nashville or something....crazy!
> But you never know, they said they'd try to get back to where they cancelled shows!  Maybe they'll have a Road Dogs game or something near you!
> 
> Who got the JONAS L.A. soundtrack?? I'm hopefully getting it today.



Oh I would so die if they rescheduled Nashville. I hope they just come back soon, like their little tradition of being there on January 4th.. that would be just fine too!





I Am What I Am said:


> So I _am _getting tickets to the concert. They lowered the lawn seating prices to $10.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soo excited for you!!!!!!! 



futurecastmember said:


> hi everyone...
> so i thought this was a good thread to vent....my jonas concert was cancelled. i had row 7 AND soundcheck tickets to the charlotte, n.c show. it was the last show on the tour in the USA, so i thought it would be extra special and fun. but they freakinn cancel it.
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> i was trying to go see the one in atlantic city, but stupid ODP soccer conflicts.
> extremely upset.
> this is the first time in 4 years that i wont be seeing kev, joe, and nick.
> i cried...sobbed, when i found out.
> 
> thanks for listening!



Unfortunately I am on that boat with ya sister. I had 4th row from the catwalk, sound check, at Nashville, and then.. BAM! Canceled.  I cried too, don't worry! And I still cannot fully make it through one song without having to turn it off... hopefully it will just pass soon!


----------



## futurecastmember

good to know i'm not the only one!
thanks guys!

and july 27th eh? man, if they came to charlotte, i'd FREAK but i doubt it since they dont even have a show here anymore


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i was wondering how nick could do les mis, they could rehearse, then tour. sure enough they cancelled like the first two weeks.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

a few days ago i tried to find an early road dogs schedule. i found the site rdnation.com that connects to cambio. i just tried to acsess it today and it sent me straight to cambio. so i'm guessing on tuesday the schedule will be put up on www.rdnation.com


----------



## Whitleigh

So I got some kind of email from Cambio saying that since I was a beta tester, that I would get to see the new site before it goes up tomorrw.. I tried it, and this sign-up or something thing came up, and I did it, and then nothing... Did anyone else get that email and did it work for you??


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> So I got some kind of email from Cambio saying that since I was a beta tester, that I would get to see the new site before it goes up tomorrw.. I tried it, and this sign-up or something thing came up, and I did it, and then nothing... Did anyone else get that email and did it work for you??



well i jsu t checked my email(i'm horrible about that!) and i di get the email to be a beta tester... i'm not rly gonna try it tho... i'm in florida and have minimal time on my computer. the pool is right by our room, so tomorrow i'll be heading back every hour on the hour 2 check for an RD schedule... i can't wait!!!!!

on second thought i think i'm gonna try the beta thing 

EDIt: scratch that... the beta's over! i rly need to check my email more!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so just for gins and giggles i decided to try the rdnation site... here's what i got:



> This website is temporarily unavailable, please try again later.



earlier it was directing me to cambio. no doubt this is where the dates will be tomorrow, i would check here before twitter or cambio etc... if not i'm positive the dates will be posted on here before the night is through!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ROAD DOGS SCHEDULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


8/6/2010 Joliet, IL
8/13/2010 Hartford, CT
8/16/2010 Newark, NJ
8/19/2010 Queens, NY
8/221/2010 Islip, NY
8/26/2010 Boston, MA
8/27/2010 Camden, NJ
9/7/2010 Jupiter, FL
9/11/2010 Houston, TX
9/12/2010 Dallas, TX
9/18/2010 San Jose, CA
9/19/2010 Irvine, CA

YEA I GET TO GO!!!!!!


----------



## inlalaland

Awesome! I'm so happy you get to go! 
I'm pretty positive I can't, I just mapquested Jupiter and it's like 3 hours away. xD And on a school day/night, and the night before their show in Tampa. Which doesn't make much sense because they're playing in West Palm Beach (near Jupiter I think) on the 9th...but oh well! Have fun!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

THANKS!!!! im a little upset it's not the statium by my house cause i could have gotton into the meet and greet... but oh well, it'll be my second road dogs game so i can't complain!


----------



## bans729

LittleMissMusical said:


> ROAD DOGS SCHEDULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 8/6/2010 Joliet, IL
> 8/13/2010 Hartford, CT
> 8/16/2010 Newark, NJ
> 8/19/2010 Queens, NY
> 8/221/2010 Islip, NY
> 8/26/2010 Boston, MA
> 8/27/2010 Camden, NJ
> 9/7/2010 Jupiter, FL
> 9/11/2010 Houston, TX
> 9/12/2010 Dallas, TX
> 9/18/2010 San Jose, CA
> 9/19/2010 Irvine, CA
> 
> YEA I GET TO GO!!!!!!



YAAAY theres a houston one!!! hopefully i can at least go to that since i cant go to the concert. i probably have to work but maybe i can get a day off haha. did it say what stadiums the games are in? i mean theres only really one baseball stadium here but idk if they would play somewhere else...


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> YAAAY theres a houston one!!! hopefully i can at least go to that since i cant go to the concert. i probably have to work but maybe i can get a day off haha. did it say what stadiums the games are in? i mean theres only really one baseball stadium here but idk if they would play somewhere else...


yaaay!!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## bans729

so my birthday was today and my grandma got me a card that has like holographic jonas brothers on it and plays "keep it real" when you open it xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> so my birthday was today and my grandma got me a card that has like holographic jonas brothers on it and plays "keep it real" when you open it xD


nice!!!!! my uncle always gives me wacky messed up cards for hollidays. some say happy 3rd birthday, congrats it's a boy, feliez cumpleanos/navidad etc...

so for christmas he got me a jonas card... putting devil horns and hitler stashes on them. giving joe a huge unibrow and nick pimples. needless to say i got mad at him! then got even when he opened his gift to find an empty ipod box saying "haha... did you think u where getting something good?" or something along the lines of that!


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> so my birthday was today and my grandma got me a card that has like holographic jonas brothers on it and plays "keep it real" when you open it xD



Happy Birthday!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Hey Jonas Lovers!
I'm new to this, so, I love Jonas Brothers!
Nick's My fave, love the eye candy on this thread!
Went to World tour in Boston last summer and it was soooooo much fun!

We had front row seats and I got to touch Nicks hand!

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!


And now I'm going to the Camp Rock 2 concert in Montreal on September 4th!


And Just soo you guys know, I HATE MILEY CYRUS! She is such a sl*t!!!!!!

Anyway, Joe is sooo Cute! Nick is soooooo Hot ! And Kevin....


HE IS A BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so my birthday was today and my grandma got me a card that has like holographic jonas brothers on it and plays "keep it real" when you open it xD



Awesome!! Happy Belated Birthday! I hope you had a fantastilistic day! 



JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Hey Jonas Lovers!
> I'm new to this, so, I love Jonas Brothers!
> Nick's My fave, love the eye candy on this thread!
> Went to World tour in Boston last summer and it was soooooo much fun!
> 
> We had front row seats and I got to touch Nicks hand!
> 
> AHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And now I'm going to the Camp Rock 2 concert in Montreal on September 4th!
> 
> 
> And Just soo you guys know, I HATE MILEY CYRUS! She is such a sl*t!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, Joe is sooo Cute! Nick is soooooo Hot ! And Kevin....
> 
> 
> HE IS A BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome!! I hope that you have a great time at your concert.. I'm Whitleigh BTW.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Thanks! I'm glad to have a friend that actually likes the Jonas Brothers as much as I do! Who's your fave Jonas Brother, and why?


----------



## Whitleigh

Oooh, I don't think that I could ever pick a favorite.  I think that they all are super sweet, handsome and talented guys!


----------



## bans729

so my mom just watched Jonas LA by herself for an hour
she claimed there was "nothing else on"
likely story xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> so my mom just watched Jonas LA by herself for an hour
> she claimed there was "nothing else on"
> likely story xD



Man, your Mom rocks! So, what did you get for your birthday?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Hey Jonas Lovers!
> I'm new to this, so, I love Jonas Brothers!
> Nick's My fave, love the eye candy on this thread!
> Went to World tour in Boston last summer and it was soooooo much fun!
> 
> We had front row seats and I got to touch Nicks hand!
> 
> AHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And now I'm going to the Camp Rock 2 concert in Montreal on September 4th!
> 
> 
> And Just soo you guys know, I HATE MILEY CYRUS! She is such a sl*t!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, Joe is sooo Cute! Nick is soooooo Hot ! And Kevin....
> 
> 
> HE IS A BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so jealous of ur front row experiance! i'm going the the show as well(chicago, opener!!!!) and i'm with ya about miley!!!!!!!



JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Thanks! I'm glad to have a friend that actually likes the Jonas Brothers as much as I do! Who's your fave Jonas Brother, and why?


i'm so glad to have a friend like that too!!! we're going to the concert together!!!! i think she's coming to sleep ovr the night before the RD game so we can hit the road early and get there. we'd camp out except it isn't in the nicest neighborhood!!!! plus it's an hour away!!!!

so i'm not stealing but i love this: [N]ever p[ick] a favorite.

so true!!!!!



Whitleigh said:


> Oooh, I don't think that I could ever pick a favorite.  I think that they all are super sweet, handsome and talented guys!



yes!!!!!! and don't forget incredibly amazing and charitable!!!!


bans729 said:


> so my mom just watched Jonas LA by herself for an hour
> she claimed there was "nothing else on"
> likely story xD



noice!!!! i'm likeing season 2 better than 1. it's a little deeper and aimed at an older audience.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Man, your Mom rocks! So, what did you get for your birthday?



haha i love my mom

i got a new camera which i specifically asked for and picked out myself...i was actually with my dad when he bought it but i wasnt allowed to have it until my actual birthday so i just had to act surprised when i opened it xD
and then my sister got me fleur de lis earrings from charming charlie's and my grandparents and aunt gave me money which is always nice haha. 
and my friend has been in nicaragua all summer doing service work and she mailed me a really cool bracelet but i cant for the life of me figure out how to put it on xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

Sounds nice. 


Am I the only person who doesn't like Jonas L.A?


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha i love my mom
> 
> i got a new camera which i specifically asked for and picked out myself...i was actually with my dad when he bought it but i wasnt allowed to have it until my actual birthday so i just had to act surprised when i opened it xD
> and then my sister got me fleur de lis earrings from charming charlie's and my grandparents and aunt gave me money which is always nice haha.
> and my friend has been in nicaragua all summer doing service work and she mailed me a really cool bracelet but i cant for the life of me figure out how to put it on xD



Awesome!! I kind of like picking my own things out, especially from one of my Grandma's because she can pick out some HIDEOUS stuff!  I really like surprises too though! 



I Am What I Am said:


> Sounds nice.
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't like Jonas L.A?



I think maybe so, I love it!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg same with one of my grandmas!!!! both her and my g-pa can't drive, so they watch tv all day. she thinks i like EVERYTHING 'tween-teenish' last year for my birthday i got a hannah montana barbie doll and some twilight stuff. both of which i have no interest in. and she felt obligated to get me something on my sisters birthday so i wouldn't feel left out. a JUSTIN BIEBER magazine. YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think she has gotton me something for every teen celeb EXCEPT the bros.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

bans729 said:


> so my mom just watched Jonas LA by herself for an hour
> she claimed there was "nothing else on"
> likely story xD



Ha! Wow! I love your mom!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for letting me come on to this thread guys!
This is my savior! This is the ONLY place I can talk about the Jonas Brothers without being critized! My sister used to like them, but then she went all anti- Jonas on me.
And my dad just completly hates them.
But my mom is a different story.
SHE LOVES THEM!!!!!
She gets everything Jonas Brothers that comes out for me, the day it comes out. EXAMPLES: June 16th, 2009- LVATT comes out, mommy went to target!
                      February 2nd, 2010- Nick Jonas And the Administration CD,
                          went to walmart.
                        July 22nd, 2010- JONAS LA CD, went to target.

Can't wait for August 10th for the Camp Rock 2 Soundtrack!!!!!!!!!
I love these boys, they are scrumptious!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ahhh i'm so excited!!!!! tomorrow i start getting ready for JONAS weekend. hopefully i'll have my friend sleep over on thursday so we can leave in the morning the day of the road dogs game. i'm going to the craft store tomorrow to buy a blue baseball cap and white paint to finish off my road dogs 'costume'. it's a t-shirt and white shorts...hardly a costume!!!! i need to clean off my camera and flip sometime this week. does anyone know where thier 'spring training' is taking place?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Hey. It feels like I haven't posted here in forever, though I know that's not the case. 



> Hey Jonas Lovers!
> I'm new to this, so, I love Jonas Brothers!
> Nick's My fave, love the eye candy on this thread!



Welcome lover of the Jonas Brothers. : 
Hope you enjoy this small but fun group, nice to meet you!



> Sounds nice.
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't like Jonas L.A?



I guess so. I love JONAS LA.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> omg same with one of my grandmas!!!! both her and my g-pa can't drive, so they watch tv all day. she thinks i like EVERYTHING 'tween-teenish' last year for my birthday i got a hannah montana barbie doll and some twilight stuff. both of which i have no interest in. and she felt obligated to get me something on my sisters birthday so i wouldn't feel left out. a JUSTIN BIEBER magazine. YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think she has gotton me something for every teen celeb EXCEPT the bros.



Hahahahah!! Well, my Grandma is different... she works all the time and likes to shop, she just picks out horrible stuff. I remember one time I got a sweater that was just awful.. It was like those fashion rugs that people have (the furry loopy ones). It was even bright blue! I was like, um... it doesn't fit!  (Even though it really did). And my little teeny tiny aunt took it, and she says, Oh I just get all kinds of compliments on that sweater! I'm thinking, whatever!! She just does not know what we like...



JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Ha! Wow! I love your mom!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for letting me come on to this thread guys!
> This is my savior! This is the ONLY place I can talk about the Jonas Brothers without being critized! My sister used to like them, but then she went all anti- Jonas on me.
> And my dad just completly hates them.
> But my mom is a different story.
> SHE LOVES THEM!!!!!
> She gets everything Jonas Brothers that comes out for me, the day it comes out. EXAMPLES: June 16th, 2009- LVATT comes out, mommy went to target!
> February 2nd, 2010- Nick Jonas And the Administration CD,
> went to walmart.
> July 22nd, 2010- JONAS LA CD, went to target.
> 
> Can't wait for August 10th for the Camp Rock 2 Soundtrack!!!!!!!!!
> I love these boys, they are scrumptious!!



Ha! Awesome!! My Mom... not so much... my Sister.. I think that she might like them, even though she will NEVER admit it. When I went to NJ&TA, I had two tickets, but they were in separate places because Ticketmaster was being ridiculous! Anyway, my 7 YO cousin LOVES them, and wanted to go so badly. My sister jokingly told me to look on eBay and Craigslist to see if I could find a seat next to the one I already had (I was about to sell it because my friend backed out). So, I looked, just for the heck of it, and actually found one! We bought it, and she went with my cousin. She was like lit up after the concert is was hilarious! She was like, he is kind of good, and really much cuter in person! I was like DUH!!! I got to meet him that time, and we talked about that, then went and took pics of the stage. Best night of my life, by far!  So yeah, I kind of live in a world like you, nobody loves the boys like me... I do have one friend that likes them, so that's good. It's kind of hard to find girls who like them that are my age (not many 20 yo's!)


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Whitleigh said:


> Hahahahah!! Well, my Grandma is different... she works all the time and likes to shop, she just picks out horrible stuff. I remember one time I got a sweater that was just awful.. It was like those fashion rugs that people have (the furry loopy ones). It was even bright blue! I was like, um... it doesn't fit!  (Even though it really did). And my little teeny tiny aunt took it, and she says, Oh I just get all kinds of compliments on that sweater! I'm thinking, whatever!! She just does not know what we like...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Awesome!! My Mom... not so much... my Sister.. I think that she might like them, even though she will NEVER admit it. When I went to NJ&TA, I had two tickets, but they were in separate places because Ticketmaster was being ridiculous! Anyway, my 7 YO cousin LOVES them, and wanted to go so badly. My sister jokingly told me to look on eBay and Craigslist to see if I could find a seat next to the one I already had (I was about to sell it because my friend backed out). So, I looked, just for the heck of it, and actually found one! We bought it, and she went with my cousin. She was like lit up after the concert is was hilarious! She was like, he is kind of good, and really much cuter in person! I was like DUH!!! I got to meet him that time, and we talked about that, then went and took pics of the stage. Best night of my life, by far!  So yeah, I kind of live in a world like you, nobody loves the boys like me... I do have one friend that likes them, so that's good. It's kind of hard to find girls who like them that are my age (not many 20 yo's!)[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> I Love This THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!@!@!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i just found out that a preseason rd game was played an hour away from my house!!!!!!!! now i'm trying to get a press pass for this fridays game


----------



## inlalaland

bans729 said:


> so my birthday was today and my grandma got me a card that has like holographic jonas brothers on it and plays "keep it real" when you open it xD



Happy late birthday (really late xD) Hannah!! 



I Am What I Am said:


> Sounds nice.
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who doesn't like Jonas L.A?



I think so, because I know I love it. 

And I really loved last night's episode. Joe was hilarious when he was learning the movie punch. xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so i got my soundcheck email:


> To All Jonas Brothers VIP Packages Buyers- I hope you are ready for an exciting day!
> 
> First, let me introduce myself.  My name is Libby Dostart, and I will be your contact for all things Jonas Brothers VIP Package related, and will be organizing your full VIP Package experience.  As a refresher, included in each VIP Package is:
> 
> One Premium Parking Spot
> One Premium Ticket
> Early entrance into the venue for the Official Sound Check Party
> Commemorative VIP Laminate
> Special VIP Gift Bag
> 
> Now, let’s go over how the day will run:
> 
> 
> ARRIVAL:
> Plan to arrive at the venue right around 2:00PM.  I’ve attached a map for you.  You’re going to want to enter from the SOUTH ROAD.  VIP Parking area is in THE WEST LOT.  Because this is the first day of the tour we’re having VIPs come a little earlier to ensure everything runs smoothly and that every one of you are 100% taken care of!
> 
> The parking attendants will have all of the VIP Package ticket will-call names, so you’ll simply tell them your name in order to enter the lot.  Super easy!  Please anticipate the possibility of traffic and plan your arrival time accordingly!
> 
> 
> CHECK IN
> You will proceed towards GATE 3 [the circled 3 on the attached map] to pick up your tickets and wristbands.  Here you will find tables labeled A-L and M-Z: check in will be by LAST NAME. Let’s all be respectful to other VIPs and venue staff by lining up in an orderly fashion.  We will scan your tickets at this point as well, so you get to stay inside until doors open- cool perk, huh?
> PLEASE NOTE: ONCE YOUR TICKET IS SCANNED, THERE IS NO RE-ENTRY.
> 
> In the envelope along with your VIP Tickets will be your Sound Check Party Wristbands!  Please immediately put these on to prevent them from getting lost.  If a wristband is lost there is no  way for it to be replaced.  Please make sure that it is secured tightly to ensure it will not fall off.  **If you purchased more than 1 VIP Package, all tickets and wristbands will be in the same envelope.
> 
> 
> Next step!    As soon as you get your will-call tickets and wristbands, you will head inside the gate.  We are one step closer to the Sound Check Party!!! All VIPs will congregate here in the NORTH PLAZA prior to the Sound Check Party.  While we are checking everyone else in, you will have this time to check out your new Exclusive VIP Gift Bag.  I will go down the line and get your name and check you off of our official VIP Package List and make sure that you get your special gift bag and VIP Laminate!  Yeah for gifts!
> 
> At 4:00pm I will be escorting you down to the stage where the Sound Check Party magic happens!  The Jonas Brothers will take the stage and give you a sound check you’ll remember for years to come!!
> I’m not goin’ to give away details of the Sound Check Party because it’s more fun to be surprised!!
> 
> Once the Sound Check Party has ended, I will escort everyone back to the NORTH PLAZA (where we all came in) where you’ll be able to purchase merchandise and hang out until doors open, at which point you’ll head directly to your seats!  Sit down, get comfortable, and get EXCITED for the best lineup of the summer – Demi Lovato, Friends of Camp Rock and The Jonas Brothers, all brought to you by Live Nation!!
> 
> Looking forward to having an AWESOME day with all of you!
> 
> 
> Libby Dostart
> VIP Ticketing Coordinator
> Jonas Brothers 2010
> MOBILE: +1 (323)590-0384
> vip_tickets@jonasbrothersvipticketing.com
> 
> 
> This is NOT a Meet & Greet Event.
> A Meet & Greet is not part of the VIP Package, nor am I affiliated with Jonas Brothers Meet & Greet Events.
> Do not reply to this email with a request, as you will not receive a response.
> I am also unable to give away any details of the VIP Gift Bag as it is a surprise- you’ll just have to let the anticipation build until the day of show



love the disclaimer on the end...wonder how many people emailed her before she put that on there?


----------



## bans729

inlalaland said:


> Happy late birthday (really late xD) Hannah!!



haha thank you. its not too late xD



so college apps pretty much all went up yesterday and i started applying today    
TOOOOO MANY QUESTIONS. SO MUCH STRESS. GAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Happy late birthday (really late xD) Hannah!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, because I know I love it.
> 
> And I really loved last night's episode. Joe was hilarious when he was learning the movie punch. xD



UGH! My stupid Tivo, it did not tape JONAS OR Project Runway.. what is up with this? NOT happy Tivo!!!



bans729 said:


> haha thank you. its not too late xD
> 
> 
> 
> so college apps pretty much all went up yesterday and i started applying today
> TOOOOO MANY QUESTIONS. SO MUCH STRESS. GAAAAAAHHHHH



Oh, it's ok. You can do it!! I think that you will find that once you enter one, all the others will basically have the same questions. Good Luck!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

in the process of making my road dogs cap... attempt one:FAIL. starting over now. pictures later once it's finished


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> UGH! My stupid Tivo, it did not tape JONAS OR Project Runway.. what is up with this? NOT happy Tivo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's ok. You can do it!! I think that you will find that once you enter one, all the others will basically have the same questions. Good Luck!



yeah i've started all 8 of my apps and so far i have entered the exact same information 8 times
at least for 2 of them i can just use common app so i dont have to do it twice
and apply texas for 4 of them but it still makes you enter it in for each college which is annoying and stupid
and then the other 2 i have to fill out separate apps


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ahhh... raod dogs tickets become avalible at 9!!!!!!!!!!(10est) 5 different phones calling for tickets... i hope i get them! i'm trying for six tickets, but there are only 5 of us, anyone want to frive to chicago to c the road dogs?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so we had NINE phones trying for an hour and a half for road dogs tickets... an hour and a half later we got some of the last LAWN seats!!!!! it was insane! some girls camped out in severe thunderstorms and downpours to get good seats!!!!!!!! oh well at least i still get ot go, i'm just waiting to c if better seats surface on ebay.


----------



## Whitleigh

I wish!! Haha, I already went to Chicago this summer. Oh, live chat in about 5 minutes on Cambio!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

was it me or was it rly quite? i had the volume full blast on my laptop and i still leaned towards the screen.

so my bestest buddy just came back from disney. in the port orleans gift shop she found the camprock 2 cd!!!!! so when she came over today she brought it and i burned it... you'll be surprised, i like the music waaaaay better than the first CR!!!!! plus nick sings a hilarious song that sounds like something joe would write to be funny. Meaghan martin sounds NOTHING like she did in the first movie, i think she's voice dubed. and to my surprise chloe bridges(nicks love interest) does not sing like at all in the movie!!

oh and if u go to officemax soon bring this it'll get u a free JB calander!!!!!


----------



## bans729

LittleMissMusical said:


> was it me or was it rly quite? i had the volume full blast on my laptop and i still leaned towards the screen.
> 
> so my bestest buddy just came back from disney. in the port orleans gift shop she found the camprock 2 cd!!!!! so when she came over today she brought it and i burned it... you'll be surprised, i like the music waaaaay better than the first CR!!!!! plus nick sings a hilarious song that sounds like something joe would write to be funny. Meaghan martin sounds NOTHING like she did in the first movie, i think she's voice dubed. and to my surprise chloe bridges(nicks love interest) does not sing like at all in the movie!!
> 
> oh and if u go to officemax soon bring this it'll get u a free JB calander!!!!!



i was fb chatting with one of my campers from my service project and she is sooooooooo excited for the soundtrack to come out haha.

YESS just in time for school supplies shopping xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> i was fb chatting with one of my campers from my service project and she is sooooooooo excited for the soundtrack to come out haha.
> 
> YESS just in time for school supplies shopping xD


thats what i thought!!!!!! hmm what do i need? folders, pencils, binders, jonas brothers calander, pens, calculator. all ready for school!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> was it me or was it rly quite? i had the volume full blast on my laptop and i still leaned towards the screen.
> 
> so my bestest buddy just came back from disney. in the port orleans gift shop she found the camprock 2 cd!!!!! so when she came over today she brought it and i burned it... you'll be surprised, i like the music waaaaay better than the first CR!!!!! plus nick sings a hilarious song that sounds like something joe would write to be funny. Meaghan martin sounds NOTHING like she did in the first movie, i think she's voice dubed. and to my surprise chloe bridges(nicks love interest) does not sing like at all in the movie!!
> 
> oh and if u go to officemax soon bring this it'll get u a free JB calander!!!!!



VERY quiet! I had to go get my little iPod speaker thing and plug it into my computer, that made it much louder, thank goodness, or I would have never been able to hear!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> VERY quiet! I had to go get my little iPod speaker thing and plug it into my computer, that made it much louder, thank goodness, or I would have never been able to hear!


plus i have a very loud dog and my mom was on the phone!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> plus i have a very loud dog and my mom was on the phone!



Oh, I just went to my room, I knew there was no way I would have peace and quiet if I stayed around my Mom and Sister. You should have used ear buds!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so the t-shirts are up on jonasbrothersmerch:
















alas... ther are also camp rock shirts:









laughed at this...


----------



## inlalaland

I loovee that first one.  I'm getting it for sure!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

thats the one i'm gettit too! not a fan of the CR shirts... kind of reminds me of the hsm tour. i yhink im getting my little sis the BR 1


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i found the locker clalnder coupon...didn't know there was a sweepstakes! i'm entered in so many of those things: 1 for the NY concert and 5 friends, the TJ M&G contest, and another TJ roaddogs contest for better seats. plus another AIM that was through cambio and all the local radio station M&G's... i NEVER win those things!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg just checked the twitter and saw that they opened a new lot of seats an hour ago for the game tomorrow!!! went from lawn free-4-all seats to 12th row behind the dugout!!!!! i think i'm gonna give myself a heartattack. my hands r still shaking... they didn't even put me on hold!!!! i was one of the first to call!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Gosh those shirts are so depressing!


----------



## zachattack667

the jonas brothers are huge epic fails


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Gosh those shirts are so depressing!



To mee they're depressing in the sense that I can't stand Camp Rock.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Oh look. Someone trolling the Jonas thread. I feel like they did it just for me. <3



xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> To mee they're depressing in the sense that I can't stand Camp Rock.



For me it is because it is becoming more and more real that I am not going... waaaahhhhh. :'(


----------



## LittleMissMusical

awww i'm sry!!!!! i'm heding out the door right now to pick up my friend, i'll post RD pics later!!! i just want to say that joe tweeted





> Nap time


 and i saw him napping with his DR. Dre headphones on!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> For me it is because it is becoming more and more real that I am not going... waaaahhhhh. :'(



I wasn't all that upset until I saw...this....






...and this...







.....and then I realized....I WANNA SEE HIM LIVE. xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

oh my jonas was yesterday amazing!!!! so yesterday i got up rly early so i could straighten my hair and look all cute for the game... so by 8:30 i was at my BFF's house so we could drive to the game. an hour and a half later we where at the statuim. doors open at 11 and it was ten, so not bad. supposedly there where 7,000 people there, it so did not look that crowded. lines whern't bad at all! so we wnt over to the ticket counter and got our set of tix, row j section 110, and our backup lawn seats! that whole ordeal took like 5 minutes, again... i thought it would have taken longer! well we walk to go get in line and and notice a big bright shiny road dogs bus pulling down the street. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so of course every girl goes running after it. just as i was about to head over and see what the bus was all about a girl grabed my arm and pulled me back. "what?" i asked her. very quietly she told me and my bff "i just talked to a security guard and told him to lay off the ******** what door where they coming in. he said they where sending a decoy and they where coming in the third base door."(thats the door we where standing in front of with stupid little 'this door is not an enterance for the event'. girls would migrate down and ask what we where doing down their. unnamed girl who told me they where coming in said noncilantly just waiting for a friend. all of a sudden the police chief for joliet was out there and they where yelling at girls to stand behind a line in the street, shortly after baracades where put in front of us. sure enough 5 minutes later a colonial bus pulled in (license 5744, if u want to follow it) and hey all poored out of the bus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am a huge garbo fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 my favorite!!!!! they didnt do any signings of pictures but i was super close!!!!! so for the next 15 minutes till doors open we waited in line. once we where in we went to the 'x the txt' booth and got our thumb bands, keychains, blue thumbs and picture!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if u ever look at the banner my prints in the D of Drive! we make our way to the seats, to find out that some how we where put in the middle of the marquis jet (opposing teams friends and family) section...which works cause they gave them the best section! and even though we where in row J we where like the third or forth row up from the dugout!!! so the boys came out and did drills, and may i say, Joe is a total show off. he was streching and flexing his muscles and the girls where going crazy!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















then the game started... road dogs batting first! they scored three runs in the first inning alone!!!! one of which was Nick's home run!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




then it was time for them to pitch, with Kevin on the mound! last year nick was shortstop, this year mr. N jonas was on third, the closest base to our seats!!!! and let me say that after watchign them all in there tight white pants that all three boys are briefs, not boxers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













they tossed the lead back and forth till it was the last inning and they where loosing 5 to 14, after a pep talk from team amnager John Taylor they hit the field, scoring 7 runs!!!! unfourtunaly they lost 12 to 14, but fought hard, and all the girls in the satium still love them!!! the team then started to exite as the jonas broters ran the entire barricade tagging hands. me and my bstie run up to the dugout as the rest of the team exited. i said hi to garbo who waved (that made me happy!!!) then told John taylor good game. and he talkd back! (i know, no way John taylor!) "thanks for comming out and supporting us! comeing to the concert?" "YES!!!!!" me and my friend where kinda giddy after that. well her dad was driving all 6 of us home (me, my mom, my sister, my bff and her parents) so we decide to get in the car and follow the bus!!! long story short we followed them all the way to the venue where they where playing a private concert for the marquis jet friends and family. there, a 4'11 teen boy with his lisp tells use we can't go any further, even though we 'claimed' we where with marquis jet and came for the private concert! eh but hey, whatcha gonna do? it was an awesome game and i got some awesome shots of my boys!!!!!

more pix:












(dani and puppy riley!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now this is only a miniscule portion of the pix... i took over 350!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i'll post stuff from the concert in a little bit, but i just wanted 2 post this picture:


----------



## MickeyisBeast

^Wow, great pictures <3


----------



## bans729

oh my gosh i loooooove your pictures!!! i was about to ask my boss for a day off work to go to the road dogs game but right before i was going to she told me that she needed me to be there for all of september so i cant get the day off


----------



## LittleMissMusical

ugh bummer!!!!!


----------



## inlalaland

Ahh amazing RD pictures LittleMissMusical!! You're making me want to go to a game soo bad.  I think I'm getting a little spoiled. xD But that picture of Nick waving is adorable!! <33


----------



## Whitleigh

Ahh, those pics are so amazing!! Ugh, I just realized that there is a concert like three hours from me.. How I NEVER realized this, I have NO idea, but I did not. And it is on Tuesday!  Anyway, now there are of course no good tix, and my Mom starts school the next day (she works at an elementary school) and so she can't go with me. My sister starts school the next day too, so she can't go. I tried to convince my Dad to go with me.. me go to the concert, and him go to the Reds/Cardinals game.. he can't miss work. And, of course, they will not let me go by myself. I am so beyond sad. I thought that I might be ok with the whole not going thing.. well never really ok, just bearable... yeah that is not so much happening. And to make matters worse, my friend Jenny, that I met at the NJ&TA concert met Joe, Kevin and Nick at her hotel, and then Kevin and Danielle and Riley at Starbucks. One day I will go with her to a concert, she is a like a top notch stalker. lol. Anyway, my rant is over... I am just super sad. :'(


----------



## Whitleigh

ELSIE!!! Since when are you going to TWO concerts?!?! If you already told us this, I am sorry, my brain is whack, but anyway.. where are your seats??


----------



## Whitleigh

OH MY GOSH I GET TO GO!!!!!!! I cannot believe it! I found a girl on TJ that is going alone, and we are riding there together.. she lives 1.5 hours from me! EEEEEEKKKK!


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> OH MY GOSH I GET TO GO!!!!!!! I cannot believe it! I found a girl on TJ that is going alone, and we are riding there together.. she lives 1.5 hours from me! EEEEEEKKKK!


----------



## Whitleigh

OH. MY. GOSH. I still cannot beleive it! It is in Cincinnati! And, I think I may even have time to stalk!   My friend met Kevin 4 times today (and Danielle and Riley!) Joe 3 and Nick 2!! She is the all time best stalker. lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

nice!!!!! i'm sooo happy for you!!!!

yea i love my pix too!!!! and i saw riley and danielle at the M&G, Riley is soooo cute!!! and dani is like a size double zero!


----------



## inlalaland

Whitleigh said:


> ELSIE!!! Since when are you going to TWO concerts?!?! If you already told us this, I am sorry, my brain is whack, but anyway.. where are your seats??



Haha well what happened is I had Orlando tickets, that show was cancelled, but then the Tampa show was moved back about a month so my friend and I bought tickets (even though it was after all the sales and what not) just so we could get to one show. The seats are actually pretty good for buying them so late! 
Then they announced a new show, part of this American Music Festival, in Daytona. It's three days before the Tampa show, and it's about 20-25 minutes away from our condo that we go to maybe every other weekend, and the tickets were a bit cheaper because it's not technically part of the tour. So we went ahead and bought tickets to that one too!  I'm so excited! Actually we were just at our condo this past weekend and we went to the mall in Daytona so I got my mom to drive by the venue so I could see it! xD



Whitleigh said:


> OH MY GOSH I GET TO GO!!!!!!! I cannot believe it! I found a girl on TJ that is going alone, and we are riding there together.. she lives 1.5 hours from me! EEEEEEKKKK!



Oh my gosh YES!!! 
I literally got SO happy reading that haha!!


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Haha well what happened is I had Orlando tickets, that show was cancelled, but then the Tampa show was moved back about a month so my friend and I bought tickets (even though it was after all the sales and what not) just so we could get to one show. The seats are actually pretty good for buying them so late!
> Then they announced a new show, part of this American Music Festival, in Daytona. It's three days before the Tampa show, and it's about 20-25 minutes away from our condo that we go to maybe every other weekend, and the tickets were a bit cheaper because it's not technically part of the tour. So we went ahead and bought tickets to that one too!  I'm so excited! Actually we were just at our condo this past weekend and we went to the mall in Daytona so I got my mom to drive by the venue so I could see it! xD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh YES!!!
> I literally got SO happy reading that haha!!



I literally got SO happy re-reading this, it is becoming more real... OH I just cannot wait!! lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> OH. MY. GOSH. I still cannot beleive it! It is in Cincinnati! And, I think I may even have time to stalk!   My friend met Kevin 4 times today (and Danielle and Riley!) Joe 3 and Nick 2!! She is the all time best stalker. lol


where is your friend???? i want to take classes from her!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> where is your friend???? i want to take classes from her!!!!!



She lives in Indianapolis!  

Well, it is time for everyone to get depressed for Whitleigh again... I don't get to go. That is right, both of my people backed out, and my parents wont let me go by myself (it is 3 hours away) and neither my Mom or my Grandma can go with me. So, even though I found 10 row tix, and I got myself all psyched up for it... it is now over.  Anyway, I will just have to vicariously live through yall!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> She lives in Indianapolis!
> 
> Well, it is time for everyone to get depressed for Whitleigh again... I don't get to go. That is right, both of my people backed out, and my parents wont let me go by myself (it is 3 hours away) and neither my Mom or my Grandma can go with me. So, even though I found 10 row tix, and I got myself all psyched up for it... it is now over.  Anyway, I will just have to vicariously live through yall!


aww man i'm rly sorry! thats gotta be tough!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Yeah, oh well though, my life is one sad country song. lol. No I will be fine I suppose, I am just hoping, praying, wishing and everything else that I can that they come to the Ryman in January!


----------



## Whitleigh

K, so my friend says that on Cambio, it says that Joe is doing a solo CD. I can't find it yet, but that is pretty cool!

Here's the link: http://www.cambio.com/shows/cambio-connect/cambio-connect-8-9-10-with-aaron-fresh-teen-choice-awards

Super weird that NOBODY on Team Jonas is talking about it...


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> K, so my friend says that on Cambio, it says that Joe is doing a solo CD. I can't find it yet, but that is pretty cool!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.cambio.com/shows/cambio-connect/cambio-connect-8-9-10-with-aaron-fresh-teen-choice-awards
> 
> Super weird that NOBODY on Team Jonas is talking about it...



I heard that a while ago.

I just didn't think it was legit enough to post at the time.

Now I know.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I heard that a while ago.
> 
> I just didn't think it was legit enough to post at the time.
> 
> Now I know.



Exactly, me too!


----------



## Minnie06

TODAY IS AN AMAZING DAY....JUST GOT THE MOST AMAZING BIRTHDAY PRESENTS EVER!! I AM GOING TO THE CONCERT NEXT TUESDAY YAY YAY YAAAA!!!!!!!!!! OMJ,OMJ,OMJ,OMJ,OMJ,OMJ,OMJ,OMJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






haha i am super happy right now because at first i wasnt gunna go but now i am! 




Dreams do come true <3










:


----------



## bans729

Minnie06 said:


>



i am really enjoying this picture
though he kind of looks like a greaser
but whatever, danny zuko is hot xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

lovin the eye cnady!!!! i was lookig through M&G pix and found this: 





 look at nicks face!!!!!!!

me and my friend also figured out that if kevin is giving a thumbs up in the picture it means that it's a crazy fan girl and to move it along!!! all three boys had their arms around each other and they'd tap each other if a girl made them nervous.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> look at nicks face!!!!!!!



Nick LOL.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Nick LOL.


i know, Smexy!!!!!


----------



## Minnie06

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu0bcsLJvA8&feature=related

Ok so i am a very competitive and driven person so i hear this and now i need to learn this but idk if its possible  

p.s. Live chat on Cambio today at 3p.m. EST 

I would be so happy if you could help me get an answer on how nick sings this 
This song may be the end of me


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg i listened to this song about 15 times before i could sing it perfectly!!!! takes a lot of diction and concentration!!!


----------



## Minnie06

LittleMissMusical said:


> omg i listened to this song about 15 times before i could sing it perfectly!!!! takes a lot of diction and concentration!!!




NO WAY! YOU LEARNED IT lol


----------



## Minnie06

I LEARNED IT


----------



## Whitleigh

Haha, the live chat was great. I missed about the first 15 minutes, but it was wonderful!!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Hey girlies! Okay, so I just got the Camp Rock 2 soundtrack, and it's AMAZING! My faves are:

- Wouldn't Change a Thing
- Introducing Me
- It's On
- Heart and Soul
- Fire
- You're My Favorite Song
- Brand New Day


Dosen't mean the others aren't good! Haven't listened to it yet, all that much. Nick sounds soooooooooooooooooooo hot on his song, Introducing Me, that I'm gonna include a little eye candy for you!!!! Never mind, tooo hard to put pics on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

those r my favorites 2!!!!!!!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

I knowwwwwww!!!!!! The Jonas Brothers are on a roll!!!!!

Can't wait for Camp Rock 2!
And Joe's Birthday in 4 days people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

So I totally missed the boys on GMA.  I for some reason thought that the magical Tivo fairy would tape it for me. I was wrong.... Silly me, I don't really know what I was thinking. So, I will have to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Whitleigh said:


> So I totally missed the boys on GMA.  I for some reason thought that the magical Tivo fairy would tape it for me. I was wrong.... Silly me, I don't really know what I was thinking. So, I will have to watch it on YouTube.


omg a news anchor asked demi where she got her eyeshadow and she said joe's makeup bag!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> omg a news anchor asked demi where she got her eyeshadow and she said joe's makeup bag!



No!! Did she say she was kidding? I hope she was. lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

no she was being a total b!tch to him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bans729

so um joe turns 21 tomorrow!!
where did the time go....


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> no she was being a total b!tch to him!!!!!!!!!



Yuck!! That was not very nice!



bans729 said:


> so um joe turns 21 tomorrow!!
> where did the time go....



Ahh, IDK! My uncle told me last night "Joe Jonas' birthday is today!" I was like, um, no it isn't. He said YES it is, I heard it on the radio, and I was like well they are wrong. He still did not believe me, I was like.. hello... stupid radio vs. fan...


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> so um joe turns 21 tomorrow!!
> where did the time go....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i wonder how long it'll be till drunk/drinking joe pictures surface on the web. love that boy to death... but i can tots see him drinking


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!!!!

WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yuppers... happy birthday to joe!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Joe deserves a little more cheerful birthday comments! Say Happy Birthday to Joe Jonas! He's 21 today. Oh god, the next Jonas birthday, is Nick's! He's turning 18. A LEGAL ADULT.  Sad face. I won't be able to date him. But like he would date a 13 year old fan who is obsessed. But, what can we do? We can't stop him from growing up. He's still gonna be the boy that we love. So, anyway, I think I just rambled for a minute there, I'm soooooo scared that he's gonna get back together with Miley again. That would be the most horrible thing that would ever happen, don't you think?



Anyways, HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inlalaland

Happy birthday Joe!!! ​
21...craziness. 
I heard a ton of fans were gonna bring him dogs, real and fake.  This should be interesting!! xD​


----------



## bans729

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSEPH!!!!!

21....our little boy is growing up 

also sad, i start school tomorrow


----------



## inlalaland

bans729 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSEPH!!!!!
> 
> 21....our little boy is growing up
> 
> *also sad, i start school tomorrow  *



Ugh me too.


----------



## inlalaland

Can you believe this little boy is 21 today?? 




What a cutie! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN JOSEPH! xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

whats the "tcd" in the corner???


----------



## Whitleigh

Ah how cute!! 

I don't really think that we will be seeing drunk pics of Joe.. I don't think they are that kind of boys. Besides, he is Joe Jonas, if he wanted it, he could already have had it.... 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE, and Happy Anniversary Papa and Mrs. Jonas! Fun Fact from Whitleigh's life, my best friend shares their wedding anniversary. She is not a fan though. lol.


----------



## bans729

inlalaland said:


> Ugh me too.



oh well...we can suffer together.
at least it's my last year xD



Whitleigh said:


> Ah how cute!!
> 
> I don't really think that we will be seeing drunk pics of Joe.. I don't think they are that kind of boys. Besides, he is Joe Jonas, if he wanted it, he could already have had it....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE, and Happy Anniversary Papa and Mrs. Jonas! Fun Fact from Whitleigh's life, my best friend shares their wedding anniversary. She is not a fan though. lol.



meh i dont really think he'll go too crazy. and even if he does, he's legally allowed to now. so i dont really care. haha. as long as he's not drunk driving.

the camper i had at my service project has the same birthday as nick...i told her and she got really mad bc she hates them xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> oh well...we can suffer together.
> at least it's my last year xD
> 
> 
> 
> meh i dont really think he'll go too crazy. and even if he does, he's legally allowed to now. so i dont really care. haha. as long as he's not drunk driving.
> 
> the camper i had at my service project has the same birthday as nick...i told her and she got really mad bc she hates them xD



Boo on her, that girl just does not know how special she is! lol, Have fun at your first day of school!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

I have 2 comments... shall we call it Whitleigh's Wise Wisdom. lol Totally kidding. Anyway, 
1. I have the same night gown that Vanessa wore in last nights episode of Jonas LA. I feel special. 
2. I read in US Weekly today that Joe and Ashley Greene are dating.. IDK about that one.....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i was watching them on fox news this morning and when they asked he said he couldn't say anything and blushed.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> i was watching them on fox news this morning and when they asked he said he couldn't say anything and blushed.



Barf. I am a Twihard, and a Jo Bros. fan, but I do not like how those two worlds are colliding!! I hope he is happy though, she just better not corrupt our little Joe!!


----------



## Minnie06

My concert is today! I AM SOO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

Minnie06 said:


> My concert is today! I AM SOO EXCITED!!!!



Have fun!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

So the word on the street is that the boys are also playing old school Jonas songs at the concert.

A friend of mine heard Please Be Mine, and yesterday they played I Am What I Am, Just Friends and others.


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> So the word on the street is that the boys are also playing old school Jonas songs at the concert.
> 
> A friend of mine heard Please Be Mine, and yesterday they played I Am What I Am, Just Friends and others.



Yeah, I saw that on Twitter. I think that maybe they just did it for the NJ show, since that is where it all started for them.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

have fun!! post pix, which i still need to do but my main computer is the only computer in the house that i can plug my SD card into, and it's not working right now


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Barf. I am a Twihard, and a Jo Bros. fan, but I do not like how those two worlds are colliding!! I hope he is happy though, she just better not corrupt our little Joe!!



I know.

Speaking of, I find it wierd to hear about Joe and...Alice. xD

I mean, I know Ashley is not her, but I just think of little Alice Cullen when I see her. It's so wierd. lol


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's up my Jonas Fan Friends?????
Just wanted to let you know that I won't be on for 10 days starting on Saturday, because I'm going to DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!!!! For the 30th time!

Anyway, September 4th is now OFFICIAL!!!!!!!

I'M GOING TO THE JONAS BROTHERS CONCERT IN MONTREAL!

ANYONE ELSE GOING ON HERE?????


----------



## I Am What I Am

On Friday I'm finally getting my tickets. 

Yay.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Getting tickets is the most wonderful thing, isn't it? I freak out everytime I get mine! Front row seats everyoneeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

I'm just getting $10 lawn seats this time.
Last time they played at the venue I'm going to, I ended up with third row seats. 

That was a good day.


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> I know.
> 
> Speaking of, I find it wierd to hear about Joe and...Alice. xD
> 
> I mean, I know Ashley is not her, but I just think of little Alice Cullen when I see her. It's so wierd. lol



ME TOO! I just can't think of it like that! Oh, and in the pic that they showed of them together, he isn't wearing his ring.. what is up with that? It has been missing for a while.  



I Am What I Am said:


> On Friday I'm finally getting my tickets.
> 
> Yay.



I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!! 



I Am What I Am said:


> I'm just getting $10 lawn seats this time.
> Last time they played at the venue I'm going to, I ended up with third row seats.
> 
> That was a good day.




At least you are going!! I can't wait to see pics from everyone.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> ME TOO! I just can't think of it like that! Oh, and in the pic that they showed of them together, he isn't wearing his ring.. what is up with that? It has been missing for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you are going!! I can't wait to see pics from everyone.




Thanks!

haha I'm not complaining. The 10 dollar seats were my idea. I just wanted to go. xD

I probably won't have pictures though. D:


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Thanks!
> 
> haha I'm not complaining. The 10 dollar seats were my idea. I just wanted to go. xD
> 
> I probably won't have pictures though. D:



Oh, I knew that you weren't complaining.  I am just so happy you get to go! And it's ok if you don't have pics, just come back and tell us how much fun you had. And be sure to say hello to the boys for me.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Oh, I knew that you weren't complaining.  I am just so happy you get to go! And it's ok if you don't have pics, just come back and tell us how much fun you had. And be sure to say hello to the boys for me.



Haha okay. I will try!


----------



## inlalaland

Haha I have an addiction of saving pictures from people's signatures on TJ...I <3 gif's. 





lmao kevin!






hahaha love this, he's so cute!






oh joe, whatta stud. <3 hahaha!






oh my gosh tell me this isn't the cutest picture EVER! <3


----------



## inlalaland

and just for kicks xD:


----------



## bans729

inlalaland said:


> and just for kicks xD:



LOLOLOLOL

i love this one. hahahahahahaha xD


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> oh my gosh tell me this isn't the cutest picture EVER! <3



They have to be _the_ cutest couple I've ever seen.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

she is sooo tiny in person... like she must wear a 00... and she's like 5'3.


----------



## disneychick2721

inlalaland said:


> and just for kicks xD:



Oh my gosh I *love* this. ♥


----------



## Whitleigh

disneychick2721 said:


> Oh my gosh I *love* this. ♥



Kara!! I feel like you have not been on in forever! Are you going to a concert? Or did you already go?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

just watching the road dogs video on cambio... and i saw myself!!!! that made my day!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Random question, but do any of y'all know when the boys are doing their next Live Chat?


----------



## aquarhapsody

MickeyisBeast said:


> Random question, but do any of y'all know when the boys are doing their next Live Chat?



I'd love them to do one soon. I don't know when they will,though.

Just not on a Tuesday or Thursday. Those are class days for me, and they always seem to happen during school.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I found this; http://www.cambio.com/specials/live-chat-with-the-jonas-brothers
So, it's tomorrow then! That's exciting


----------



## Whitleigh

MickeyisBeast said:


> I found this; http://www.cambio.com/specials/live-chat-with-the-jonas-brothers
> So, it's tomorrow then! That's exciting



Awesome, I will be there!  



aquarhapsody said:


> I'd love them to do one soon. I don't know when they will,though.
> 
> Just not on a Tuesday or Thursday. Those are class days for me, and they always seem to happen during school.



Are you going to college?  My classes start Monday. :'(


----------



## LittleMissMusical

what time is the LC. i have my first day of school tomorrow, but it's only a half day!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's at 3:30 EST time...
Luckily my school gets out at 2:00 so I'll be able to watch it


----------



## LittleMissMusical

my school gets out 12 est. (11 here)


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> my school gets out 12 est. (11 here)



Wow, you are starting school late, where are you?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

chicago, intercity kids went back on the 1st, our 'tricity area' all starts tomorrow.


----------



## bans729

wow yall all start school late...
i started on the 16th
boooo school


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> wow yall all start school late...
> i started on the 16th
> *boooo school*


----------



## Kool Kat

my school gets out at 330. thats just great. not...

ok, these boys always do these things during school. do they not know that kids are in school?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Are you going to college?  My classes start Monday. :'(



Not yet, I'm a senior.
But it's coming....fast. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Not yet, I'm a senior.
> But it's coming....fast. xD



Yes, enjoy it while it lasts, college is so different. I used to really miss high school but now I am enjoying college. They are different, but both are fun.  I know that you go to the Nashville concerts, but something makes me think you don't live in TN. Or do you? I can't remember. lol But your name is Lindsey right?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Yes, enjoy it while it lasts, college is so different. I used to really miss high school but now I am enjoying college. They are different, but both are fun.  I know that you go to the Nashville concerts, but something makes me think you don't live in TN. Or do you? I can't remember. lol But your name is Lindsey right?



Yeah. I am trying to enjoy high school, but part of me wants to be a college girl. I'm indesicive.

And no, I don't live in TN. I live in Georgia, but I have family in TN, so when I go to the Nashville shows, I stay at my aunt's.
Plus, it's not far from us. It took us 4 hours to get to my aunt's house, whereas the Alabama show took about...eh...5 or 6? I think so, at least.
All of the other shows I went to were in GA, but I can say it's more fun to go out-of-state to a concert. 

Yes, I am Lindsey.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Now I feel really young. hahah


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Yeah. I am trying to enjoy high school, but part of me wants to be a college girl. I'm indesicive.
> 
> And no, I don't live in TN. I live in Georgia, but I have family in TN, so when I go to the Nashville shows, I stay at my aunt's.
> Plus, it's not far from us. It took us 4 hours to get to my aunt's house, whereas the Alabama show took about...eh...5 or 6? I think so, at least.
> All of the other shows I went to were in GA, but I can say it's more fun to go out-of-state to a concert.
> 
> Yes, I am Lindsey.



Awesome, I am glad that I remembered.  lol Yeah, my concerts are out of state too.  tons of fun! 



I Am What I Am said:


> Now I feel really young. hahah



Ha! What year are you??


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Awesome, I am glad that I remembered.  lol Yeah, my concerts are out of state too.  tons of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! What year are you??



11th. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> 11th. xD



Oh you are just a baby! lol, just kidding.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so am i youngest on the board in 10th? i think the boys do their livechats during the day cause thier days on tours start at 3... between actual soundcheck, M&G's, soundcheck party, costume, hair make up... it takes a while.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm in 9th, so you're not the youngest, haha


----------



## aquarhapsody

Wow, varying ages!

Just goes to show, you aren't to old to like the Jonas Brothers. (or to young)

When I was in 9th grade, people told me it was uncool to like the JB. -__-


----------



## bans729

aquarhapsody said:


> Not yet, I'm a senior.
> But it's coming....fast. xD



twins! im a senior too!
but i am so over high school haha i want college


----------



## aherzog

LittleMissMusical said:


> so am i youngest on the board in 10th? i think the boys do their livechats during the day cause thier days on tours start at 3... between actual soundcheck, M&G's, soundcheck party, costume, hair make up... it takes a while.



im in 8th i think i am youngest


----------



## aquarhapsody

bans729 said:


> twins! im a senior too!
> but i am so over high school haha i want college



SENIORS BBY.

We're the cool kids in high school. LOL


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Wow, varying ages!
> 
> Just goes to show, you aren't to old to like the Jonas Brothers. (or to young)
> 
> When I was in 9th grade, people told me it was uncool to like the JB. -__-


people have been telling me that since day one. i don't care.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> people have been telling me that since day one. i don't care.



Me neither.

I just wish people would just shut up about it,though.
Gets annoying.


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Me neither.
> 
> *I just wish people would just shut up about it,though.
> Gets annoying*.




What does it matter to them if we like JB or not? I'm not forcing my opinion down their throats, so why can they do the same to me?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yep!!! i hate all the 'beliebers' at my school who want to know what you have against him. yet they say eww, HOW can you like the jonas brothers!


----------



## Mandy91

To add onto the school/age convo I'm in my first year of "college" I guess so I'm an old lady. 18, going to be 19 in a month. haha

So I just got back from the Atlantic City concert on Saturday and it was BEYOND amazing! I ended up with 3rd row for soundcheck. I had 2nd for the concert, I was up against the catwalk for both. Some key things that happened, Mdot is a little flirt, winked at me multiple times and grabbed my hand. I got my hand grabbed by Kev, Joe, AND Nick. Joe noticed my panda necklace and smiled. <3 Frankie came on stage with a girl friend of his and sang a song! The boys played Eternity, Inseparable, and Underdog. I'm getting my pictures uploaded to photobucket so when they are I'll post them.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> What does it matter to them if we like JB or not? I'm not forcing my opinion down their throats, so why can they do the same to me?



I know! Some guy told me (and I'm not kidding) to "cleanse myself of that awful music" and to listen to some of their favorite bands instead.

Sure, I'll listen to new music, but that doesn't mean I'll stop listening to the ones I already like.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Mandy91 said:


> To add onto the school/age convo I'm in my first year of "college" I guess so I'm an old lady. 18, going to be 19 in a month. haha
> 
> So I just got back from the Atlantic City concert on Saturday and it was BEYOND amazing! I ended up with 3rd row for soundcheck. I had 2nd for the concert, I was up against the catwalk for both. Some key things that happened, Mdot is a little flirt, winked at me multiple times and grabbed my hand. I got my hand grabbed by Kev, Joe, AND Nick. Joe noticed my panda necklace and smiled. <3 Frankie came on stage with a girl friend of his and sang a song! The boys played Eternity, Inseparable, and Underdog. I'm getting my pictures uploaded to photobucket so when they are I'll post them.


:someamazingiconwherethedawdropstothefloor:


----------



## Mandy91

Finally got the pictures uploaded and resized, took forever because Photobucket was being a pain! I took a ton so I apologize in advance.

Souncheck






















































































Concert


----------



## Mandy91




----------



## Mandy91

FAVORITE <3


----------



## Mandy91

And that's all!
The panda necklace Joe smiled at, I don't really have a good picture of it but you can sort of see it here, this was taken the day of the concert. Just ignore that I'm in it. haha


----------



## Whitleigh

Mandy91 said:


> To add onto the school/age convo I'm in my first year of "college" I guess so I'm an old lady. 18, going to be 19 in a month. haha
> 
> So I just got back from the Atlantic City concert on Saturday and it was BEYOND amazing! I ended up with 3rd row for soundcheck. I had 2nd for the concert, I was up against the catwalk for both. Some key things that happened, Mdot is a little flirt, winked at me multiple times and grabbed my hand. I got my hand grabbed by Kev, Joe, AND Nick. Joe noticed my panda necklace and smiled. <3 Frankie came on stage with a girl friend of his and sang a song! The boys played Eternity, Inseparable, and Underdog. I'm getting my pictures uploaded to photobucket so when they are I'll post them.



Mandy, you little cutie pie!! I had to pick myself up of the floor with all of those pics. I am sooooo glad that you had such a great time!!!! I cannot believe how well it went for you. Ah, it sounds (and looks) like you had an ahhhmazing time!!!! I am so happy for you! Love the pics!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg your seats where amazing!!! i don't know how you got soo close!!!!


----------



## disneychick2721

Whitleigh said:


> Kara!! I feel like you have not been on in forever! Are you going to a concert? Or did you already go?



Hey! Love how I just read this now, a billion days later.
Haha. Yeah I haven't been here in forever.
My concerts were the 21st and 22nd. Tons of fun. 
The boys never disappoint. ♥


----------



## Mandy91

Whitleigh said:


> Mandy, you little cutie pie!! I had to pick myself up of the floor with all of those pics. I am sooooo glad that you had such a great time!!!! I cannot believe how well it went for you. Ah, it sounds (and looks) like you had an ahhhmazing time!!!! I am so happy for you! Love the pics!



Thank you Whitleigh! 
I really couldn't have asked for any better, those boys are amazing. I had the time of my life.



LittleMissMusical said:


> omg your seats where amazing!!! i don't know how you got soo close!!!!



I don't know either! The day the tickets went on sale at first I got third row off to Kev's side so I went to get them and ticketmaster had an error. D: I had a major freak out. But I kept trying and eventually I got second row in between the main catwalk and Kev's catwalk.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so how did getting ur seats at the soundcheck work at ur concert... at ours it was chaos!!!!! a giant mob of screaming girls who had just heard nick sing fly with me, and everyone pushed!!! there where girls passing out and throwing up! chaos!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Aaah! Love the pictures!!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

The eye candy on this thread is amazing! 

Anyway, to escape hurricane earl, we are going to montreal!!!!!!!! And I'm going to see the boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOO AWESOMEEEEEE!!!!! Those boys NEVER disapoint me, and they NEVER will!!!!!!


----------



## Mandy91

LittleMissMusical said:


> so how did getting ur seats at the soundcheck work at ur concert... at ours it was chaos!!!!! a giant mob of screaming girls who had just heard nick sing fly with me, and everyone pushed!!! there where girls passing out and throwing up! chaos!



Wow that sounds awful! 
Mine was actually very orderly and under control, but I think it was because the concert was in a casino resort and there just weren't very many people there. Really small venue and still wasn't sold out. But anyway we just waited in line outside of some ballroom they told us to go to, once we got in the ballroom they gave us a number, mine was 34. Then they took us downstairs to the arena in groups of 20, lined up by what number you were.



aquarhapsody said:


> Aaah! Love the pictures!!



Thanks!


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

Mandy,
Awesome pictures!  Looks like you had an amazing time.


----------



## bans729

So did everyone see CR2 yet? I saw it tonight...im sorry but i basically just made fun of the whole thing hahaha
i really wanted the camps to come together and become "camp rockstar" at the end
which im pretty sure didnt happen but idk bc my friend who dvred it cut off the last 2 minutes haha


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

I just watched it, and it was amazing!!!!!! Demi and Joe KISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMJ!!!!!!!!!! I literal freaked out when I saw that happen. I was like, "Oh my god." Anyway, I went to montreal, and saw the boys, and they were fantastic! They never dissapoint me! And even my mom is obsessing over them, and her fave would either be Nick or Big Rob. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yea... me and my friend where making fun of it the whole time! now i'm a big nick fan, but kevin stole the show!!! i thought he was great!! but introducing me is one of my favorite songs!!!!!


----------



## bans729

LittleMissMusical said:


> yea... me and my friend where making fun of it the whole time! now i'm a big nick fan, but kevin stole the show!!! i thought he was great!! but introducing me is one of my favorite songs!!!!!



yesss that song was so cute! i was like if a guy ever wrote a song like that for me i would die of happiness xD
except i thought it was weird that the girl that nick liked (what was her name again?) thought it was so sweet and romantic that he was watching her through binoculars. i was like um thats what a serial killer does. being stalked is not cute. xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> yesss that song was so cute! i was like if a guy ever wrote a song like that for me i would die of happiness xD
> except i thought it was weird that the girl that nick liked (what was her name again?) thought it was so sweet and romantic that he was watching her through binoculars.* i was like um thats what a serial killer does. being stalked is not cute. xD*





If I found out a boy was doing that to me, I'd be like "Okay....DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN IN YOUR NATURAL BORN LIFE. AND IF YOU DO, _MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON YOUR SOUL_."


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> So did everyone see CR2 yet? I saw it tonight...im sorry but i basically just made fun of the whole thing hahaha
> i really wanted the camps to come together and become "camp rockstar" at the end
> which im pretty sure didnt happen but idk bc my friend who dvred it cut off the last 2 minutes haha



I totally thought that is what they would do, I even said, I bet they will be Camp "Rockstar". I still can't believe that they let Camp Star win, that is so not disney!!



bans729 said:


> yesss that song was so cute! i was like if a guy ever wrote a song like that for me i would die of happiness xD
> except i thought it was weird that the girl that nick liked (what was her name again?) thought it was so sweet and romantic that he was watching her through binoculars. i was like um thats what a serial killer does. being stalked is not cute. xD




I LOVED that song!!!!! I mean it was so cute! I got the CD on Sat. and my Mom rode with me a little bit today, and she almost knows all of the words! lol



I Am What I Am said:


> If I found out a boy was doing that to me, I'd be like "Okay....DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN IN YOUR NATURAL BORN LIFE. AND IF YOU DO, _MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON YOUR SOUL_."



I was like for real! But if I saw that Nick Jonas was looking at me, I would probably pass out! I was kind of freaked by how she was like "I kind of wrote your name on my hand" I was like WEIRD! That is so weird! I was also sad to know that he did not really write that song, that kind of broke my heart a little!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> I totally thought that is what they would do, I even said, I bet they will be Camp "Rockstar". I still can't believe that they let Camp Star win, that is so not disney!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVED that song!!!!! I mean it was so cute! I got the CD on Sat. and my Mom rode with me a little bit today, and she almost knows all of the words! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was like for real! But if I saw that Nick Jonas was looking at me, I would probably pass out! I was kind of freaked by how she was like "I kind of wrote your name on my hand" I was like WEIRD! That is so weird! I was also sad to know that he did not really write that song, that kind of broke my heart a little!



i know i was like umm the bad guys are supposed to lose! come on disney

HAHHA omg that part was hilarious. me and my friend were like how do you "accidentally" write someone's name on your hand. in permanent ink of course. xD

also woh else noticed that that girl (i still dont know her name haha) has a REALLY big mouth?


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> i know i was like umm the bad guys are supposed to lose! come on disney
> 
> HAHHA omg that part was hilarious. me and my friend were like how do you "accidentally" write someone's name on your hand. in permanent ink of course. xD
> 
> also woh else noticed that that girl (i still dont know her name haha) has a REALLY big mouth?



Dana! And definitely yes, like Angelina Jolie!! She HAS to be related! lol. Her lips are huuuge..


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Dana! And definitely yes, like Angelina Jolie!! She HAS to be related! lol. Her lips are huuuge..



haha they said her name like twice in the whole movie so i just kept calling her big lip girl
also i loved at the beginning when her bracelet magically flew off her hand and went like a mile to hit nick. so fake. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha they said her name like twice in the whole movie so i just kept calling her big lip girl
> also i loved at the beginning when her bracelet magically flew off her hand and went like a mile to hit nick. so fake. xD



Haha I know! The only reason I knew it was because on one of the commercials he said Chloe who plays Dana, and I was like, Oh! That is her name! lol The magical bracelet!! haha


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Her name was Chloe Bridges! Duh! Am I the only one who watches camp rock 2 commercials over and over again??????

Yeah, it was a little weird to let Camp Star win, but it was a great build up to the end, because people left camp star to go to camp rock, so Camp Rock basicly won the fight, even though they didn't win the competition. I admit it though, when I saw them lose, I started to cry. And my sister was laughing at me for crying! I didn't expect it to happen! But the ending is soooo sweet with Mitchie and Shane! I still can't believe that they kissed! I was freaking out, saying, "OH MY GOD!", for 5 minutes straight. That just proves that it was a good movie. Kevin was AMAZING!!!!!! He stole the show. Oh gosh, and frankie, ugh! He was soooo freaking adorable as Trevor. And Nick... well... He was unbelievable. Like always. And I went to the concert in Montreal, and Joe's challenge for Nick was to sing Introducing me, the whole song, in 2 minutes and 14 seconds. He sung soooooooooo fast! My mom and I were screaming, "GO NICK!!!!" at the top of our lungs the entire time he was singing, and he laughed in the middle because he heard us scream that. It was sooooooooo funny. I will never forget September 4th, 2010. BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Her name was Chloe Bridges! Duh! Am I the only one who watches camp rock 2 commercials over and over again??????
> 
> Yeah, it was a little weird to let Camp Star win, but it was a great build up to the end, because people left camp star to go to camp rock, so Camp Rock basicly won the fight, even though they didn't win the competition. I admit it though, when I saw them lose, I started to cry. And my sister was laughing at me for crying! I didn't expect it to happen! But the ending is soooo sweet with Mitchie and Shane! I still can't believe that they kissed! I was freaking out, saying, "OH MY GOD!", for 5 minutes straight. That just proves that it was a good movie. Kevin was AMAZING!!!!!! He stole the show. Oh gosh, and frankie, ugh! He was soooo freaking adorable as Trevor. And Nick... well... He was unbelievable. Like always. And I went to the concert in Montreal, and Joe's challenge for Nick was to sing Introducing me, the whole song, in 2 minutes and 14 seconds. He sung soooooooooo fast! My mom and I were screaming, "GO NICK!!!!" at the top of our lungs the entire time he was singing, and he laughed in the middle because he heard us scream that. It was sooooooooo funny. I will never forget September 4th, 2010. BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!!


it keeps getting shorter!!! when we saw them it was 3 minutes!!! where where your seats??


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

My seats were on the side. But we were soooo close to the stage! We were on Nick's side, btw. We were so close that I could see all the details on Nick's Face! Oh god, and I even got to touch all of their hands, including Garbo and John Taylor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

cool! these weren't my best concert seats, but they wheren't my worst!!! plus i had really good seats for the road dogs game! oh, and john taylor is my bud! had two seperate convo's with him in one weekend!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Her name was Chloe Bridges! Duh! Am I the only one who watches camp rock 2 commercials over and over again??????
> 
> Yeah, it was a little weird to let Camp Star win, but it was a great build up to the end, because people left camp star to go to camp rock, so Camp Rock basicly won the fight, even though they didn't win the competition. I admit it though, when I saw them lose, I started to cry. And my sister was laughing at me for crying! I didn't expect it to happen! But the ending is soooo sweet with Mitchie and Shane! I still can't believe that they kissed! I was freaking out, saying, "OH MY GOD!", for 5 minutes straight. That just proves that it was a good movie. Kevin was AMAZING!!!!!! He stole the show. Oh gosh, and frankie, ugh! He was soooo freaking adorable as Trevor. And Nick... well... He was unbelievable. Like always. And I went to the concert in Montreal, and Joe's challenge for Nick was to sing Introducing me, the whole song, in 2 minutes and 14 seconds. He sung soooooooooo fast! My mom and I were screaming, "GO NICK!!!!" at the top of our lungs the entire time he was singing, and he laughed in the middle because he heard us scream that. It was sooooooooo funny. I will never forget September 4th, 2010. BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!!



I just fast forward through commercials..
Sounds like you had fun at your concert!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Oh yeah, gurl. I had soooooo much fun at that concert! Those boys don't ever dissapoint me. EVER!!!!!! Loved Wouldn't Change A Thing, sooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Too bad they broke up...


----------



## DisneyDancer13

The Jo Bros cancelled their Atlanta concert this year.....no fair!  You all are so lucky you got to see them!!!!!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

You r right! You know, if u can score good seats, I would go with u!


----------



## Whitleigh

DisneyDancer13 said:


> The Jo Bros cancelled their Atlanta concert this year.....no fair!  You all are so lucky you got to see them!!!!!



I am with you! Nashville got canceled and I had AWESOME seats. I did not get to see them this year.  I am really hoping for their annual January visit at the Ryman though!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

did u go to the NJATA show?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DisneyDancer13 said:


> The Jo Bros cancelled their Atlanta concert this year.....no fair!  You all are so lucky you got to see them!!!!!





Whitleigh said:


> I am with you! Nashville got canceled and I had AWESOME seats. I did not get to see them this year.  I am really hoping for their annual January visit at the Ryman though!



Charlotte got canceled too ): I was suposed to go with my best friend. And since my dad knows people (aka he is a Police officer and works at the concerts downtown) we could've gotten meet and greet stuff. I was so bummed.


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> did u go to the NJATA show?



Definitely!! Got to meet him at that one!  I drew a pic for him of the Ryman and put his little sign of NJ&TA on it ( I am and Interior Design/Architecture major so I enjoy drawing buildings.  ) and he put it on his piano for the show! Loved that night! 



MickeyisBeast said:


> Charlotte got canceled too ): I was suposed to go with my best friend. And since my dad knows people (aka he is a Police officer and works at the concerts downtown) we could've gotten meet and greet stuff. I was so bummed.



Oh that is so sad! I had VIPs so I would have gotten to go to sound check too. I was also super bummed.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

8 days till Nick's birthday people! Think of something special to do in honor of him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

The concert tonight was cancelled. 

The orchestra and stage were underwater.


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> The concert tonight was cancelled.
> 
> The orchestra and stage were underwater.



Did you see Nick's USTREAM video?? It was crazy flooded!

The seats were underwater!


----------



## I Am What I Am

aquarhapsody said:


> Did you see Nick's USTREAM video?? It was crazy flooded!
> 
> The seats were underwater!



I didn't see the video. I heard that it wsa though.


----------



## inlalaland

Last night was a crazy mess.  it was awful!
Here's my story...complete with pictures xD ; 

So we left at about 4 to make the two hour drive to Tampa, and we made it around a little after 6. Right when we started to get to the venue, it starts POURING. Like ridiculously pouring. It was an absolute whiteout, out of nowhere. 






But we weren't exactly worried because it's FL, it usually only rains for a bit, the show starts in an hour and the tickets say Rain/Shine! No biggie right?  Well it's thundering, lightening and we're attempting to park. A car actually drove into a ditch and was completely sunken in. 






In the midst of the parking madness, my friend's mom asks a security guard what's going on and he says they might not do the show...because the entire place is FLOODED. My face : :O  ... then we ask a lady and she said "oh no, we're doing the show. i've worked so many shows here before blah blah blah and it's definitely gonna happen". So I start to feel a little better. 
So finally they let my mom drop us off (my two friends and I) and we make a run for it in the pouring rain towards the venue. So we're pretty much soaked in no time. I'm wearing my new Vans, new Jonas shirt, new everything and now they're all pretty much gross. xD So we finally reach the venue entrance, and now we're standing in line to get in in the rain. After we get in, my friend needs to buy a t-shirt (she didn't come to Daytona so she didn't have one yet xD) so then we stand in that line, freezing our butts off, in the still pouring rain. xD So finally, we make it to the seats and I have to little PRY open the envelope with the tickets in it because it like, shut together. xD Finally I just ripped it open and got the tickets and we went to our seats. It was about 6:50 then, 10 minutes to go. We look at the stage and realized all the equipment was covered in plastic, and alllll the first couple of sections of seats were completely empty. We were highly confused by this, because we didn't see the water. Until we looked a little closer. :O The whole floor section was completely FLOODED. Like the water was up like half of the catwalks. We're like oh geez...this cannot be good. But we were still positive because my mom had been calling the venue for updates and they said they'd definitely still have the show, even if it meant going later. So at about 7:20, my friends decide they need food. This was also the time JB, Demi and the CR cast decided to walk out and check out the flood, when we were not in our seats. Of course. xD Then I think it was their dad...I couldn't see but I could hear. But he gave everyone an update saying that they were trying to drain out the water , but they had a curfew or something? and they'd give an update in about 20 mintues. This was the information I got from asking the girls next to us when we came back to our seats. xD 
So about an hour and a half passes...no updates...everybody is sitting here just waiting.  Everyone is getting nervous, and the flooding didn't seem to go down whatsoever. So we walked up a bit to the railing, as far as they let us go. Everybody with seats that were flooded were standing there. I attempted to get a picture of it...






not the best picture...but you can kind of see the water.
I took it with my phone and that was without a zoom...so you can see they blocked off a lot of seats. :/

So anyway, after waiting for what seemed like forever, Papa J and Big Rob come out. Everybody starts screaming, going crazy. But it was pretty obvious what was going to come, considering the fact it was almost 2 hours past 7 and the flooding hadn't gone down at all.
Papa J starts saying how 900-1000 seats were flooded, electrical equipment was flooded, and they couldn't put anyone in any dangerous situations. So they couldn't do a show that night.  Then he said that everybody loves us...the boys love us, Demi loves us, CR2 cast loves us...and they'd try and do something special for Tampa. I felt so bad because there was really nothing they could do. :/ 
After that it was just awful, girls were crying their eyes out everywhere. There were little girls with "my first concert" t-shirts on, everybody was just crushed. 

So yep...that's the story. Definitely a pretty sucky night. :/
I'm so happy I got to see them in Daytona (I had a blast BTW!! I just realized I never said anything about it on here!! ). Still soo dissapointed about Tampa of course, but I'm trying to stay positive and I keep thinking about Papa J saying they'd do something special for us. So here's hoping they come back soon. 

And those boys are so great, even though the security forced us to leave like less then 20 minutes after they said it was cancelled, I heard they came out and met with some fans that were still there, AND they still had their M&G.  I love them, even if I'm a little sad I missed all that! Haha.


----------



## caitwhite

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> 8 days till Nick's birthday people! Think of something special to do in honor of him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

5 days on the countdown people!!!!!!!!! This is also my 40th post!!!!!! YEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bans729

so the jonas bros are in h-town tonight
and i am not going bc of a school dance
waaaaahhh 
i'm just such a good big sis to my freshman...im skipping a JB concert to party it up with a bunch of freshmen xD


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

That sucks!!!!!!!! I would sooooo ditch a school dance to go to a Jonas Brothers concert! If I could... lol. 4 days left until Nick turns legal!!!!!!! =(


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

3 days until Nick turns legal. I swear, if he gets back together with Miley, we are all doomed.


----------



## I Am What I Am

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> 3 days until Nick turns legal. *I swear, if he gets back together with Miley, we are all doomed*.




Why? She's not the devil.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I Am What I Am said:


> Why? She's not the devil.




She's not really that bad.
I doubt Nick would go back to dating her anyways


----------



## LittleMissMusical

she's not the devil... but i'm not a fan.

here and nick getting togehter again could ultimatly be bad... plus i don't think they work well together, and with bad publicity, it could hurt nicks career. and everyone is like, 'i want Nemi!' NO... no, niley, no nelena, no nemi, and no janderson! he would be best off with some unknown cutie,(cough cough Negan! cough cough!)


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> she's not the devil... but i'm not a fan.
> 
> here and nick getting togehter again could ultimatly be bad... plus i don't think they work well together, and with bad publicity, it could hurt nicks career. and everyone is like, 'i want Nemi!' NO... no, niley, no nelena, no nemi, and no janderson! he would be best off with some unknown cutie,(cough cough Negan! cough cough!)



If it makes him happy, I am fine with it! What is wrong with Nanderson? I think she is so cute!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

they are the best of all the couples... idk tho, she's 19... there is something about her tho... idk


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> they are the best of all the couples... idk tho, she's 19... there is something about her tho... idk



I think she is adorable. Hey now, "age is just a number baby!" I am 20 and Nick and I are totally getting married! lol


----------



## LittleMissMusical

um get a ticket and get in line behind me!!!

NEGAN 4EVA!!!!

lol jk.


----------



## bans729

i still think hannick is the best couple name

just sayin.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm sure y'all are mistaken, Nara all the way (;


----------



## aquarhapsody

The reason I'm not marrying Nick?


Ninsey sounds horrible.


Lick sounds worse.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> The reason I'm not marrying Nick?
> 
> 
> Ninsey sounds horrible.
> 
> 
> Lick sounds worse.


haha!!! me and my friend where thrying to figure out the shane+mitchie nickname: ****chie or mane


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tommorrow is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nick turns 18, somebody has to marry him before tommorrow! lol. And that would be me. Nachael all the way people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm not just saying that. I'm really getting married to him.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tommorrow is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nick turns 18, somebody has to marry him before tommorrow! lol. And that would be me. Nachael all the way people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm not just saying that. I'm really getting married to him.


i can tell by the way you type that you are a very hyper and happy person.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

You are soooooo right. I'm 13 and I have PMS. So, It kinda sucks. I'm having a lovestruck mood swing.


----------



## bans729

so my friend decided to wear red pants to school yesterday (their dress code is polos and dress pants but it never actually specifies what color they have to be)
so i told him he looked like a jonas brother
and he got kind of offended
but i meant it as a compliment! obvs xD

then i asked him why the hell he owned those pants and his excuse was that he plays golf...ok, golfers wear normal clothes too

more like he's a super prep who likes attention xD


----------



## ameliaaaxx

nick jonas is 18! its crazy! all hes done and hes only just turned 18. its not right. hes so talented. i think him and his amazingly awesome brothers will go along way  

lovess.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Happy Birthday Nick


----------



## bans729

NICK IS 18!!!!!!!!!!!
where did the time go??


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i remember seeing him at age 15 and thinking he was talented then!!!

i've had some good times on september 16th:

- school picture day, i wore my change for the children shirt.

- i made blue cupcakes with nick, jb etc... written on them and gae them out to my friends!!!

have you done anything crazy like that?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

LittleMissMusical said:


> i remember seeing him at age 15 and thinking he was talented then!!!
> 
> i've had some good times on september 16th:
> 
> - school picture day, i wore my change for the children shirt.
> 
> - i made blue cupcakes with nick, jb etc... written on them and gae them out to my friends!!!
> 
> *have you done anything crazy like that*?



I wrote "NJ" on my hand (To show my "spirit" for his birthday). LOL, everybody asked me "Is that your boyfriend?" and I was like "Not yet" or "It's complicated" xD


----------



## LittleMissMusical

oh, for the presidential elections i made labels that said NICK JONAS FOR PRESIDENT and wore them on my clothes and handed them out to my friends. we also had a mock election. obama and mccain where tied, nick jonas got one vote... so i was te deciding facotr and i voted nick as a write in!


----------



## inlalaland

*HAPPY 18TH BIRTHDAY NICK J!!*

oh my gosh guys...18. 
Our baby is growing up! xD
But seriously...happy birthday Nick!! We love you!!  

oh yeah...I saw a girl wearing that Nick ALBL orangish/black shirt at school today...made my day haha!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did the time go? I love baby Nick, but older Nick is just fine to me. He 's soooooooo hottttttttttttt! Look at this eye candy......


Never mind...


----------



## inlalaland

Oh yeah...there it is. xD


----------



## Whitleigh

inlalaland said:


> Oh yeah...there it is. xD



Awesome! That chat was so weird.. like there was really no purpose to it, just a bunch of trivia, and Nick was so super hyper. It was weird!! His faces were hilarious!


----------



## aquarhapsody

inlalaland said:


> Oh yeah...there it is. xD



Adorable funnyness. <3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICK!!!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

I never saw that chat... Is it on ustream?????? Anyway, I LOVE U NICK!!!!! HAPPY 18TH BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Omg, Nick, plz get 4 years younger!!!!!!! I wanna date u!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bananda

i was at this event yesterday (big exo day) and i heard that the jonas brothers are going to be there next year. i was just wondering if any of you had heard anything about them being in australia next september?


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Yeah, Nick said that they were gonna do a world tour, and go to australia. Why???????


----------



## bananda

oh ok. i just didn't know if it was a joke or a rumour or something because Exo Day is generally hardcore, indie, hip hop and chill music. i think the closest to pop/rock so far has been evermore this year.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111




----------



## nickjonasobsessed

Where is everybody????


----------



## LittleMissMusical

nickjonasobsessed said:


> Where is everybody????


idkk...


----------



## aquarhapsody

So, I've never told you guys about my whole Europe trip thing, right?

Well, my dad promised me a weeklong trip to anywhere in Europe (at anytime in the year) if my grades were good.
And then my mom got this brilliant idea that I should look up the European tour dates when they are released so I could possibly see them in London, or something.

And then this whole thing where the guys keep saying "we're releasing them soon" and stuff, for like 3 months now.
I wish they'd release them. My dad even said he'd try to get tickets.

I mean, how awesome would it be to see the JB in Europe???


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

You guys are back! I've been waiting for you guys forever!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh gosh, JB in Europe??? AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get me tickets, lol, you don't really have to give me tickets. Montreal was a really nice venue, and I had a wonderful time. Those boys never disapoint me, EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> So, I've never told you guys about my whole Europe trip thing, right?
> 
> Well, my dad promised me a weeklong trip to anywhere in Europe (at anytime in the year) if my grades were good.
> And then my mom got this brilliant idea that I should look up the European tour dates when they are released so I could possibly see them in London, or something.
> 
> And then this whole thing where the guys keep saying "we're releasing them soon" and stuff, for like 3 months now.
> I wish they'd release them. My dad even said he'd try to get tickets.
> 
> I mean, how awesome would it be to see the JB in Europe???



Woah, that is awesome!! A weekend trip to Europe? faaaancy!  Have fun! Oh and tell your Dad I have a 4.0.. will he take me?


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Woah, that is awesome!! A weekend trip to Europe? faaaancy!  Have fun! Oh and tell your Dad I have a 4.0.. will he take me?



Inorite? I've always wanted to go. It'd be even cooler to see the JB there, right??

And...no. Sorry. The ticket for the two of us is already like...2000 bucks.
Maybe you can sneak onto the plane. xD


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Oh my gosh, a 4.0??????? How do you even get that!!!!!!!!!! I mean, I can't even manage to maintain A's in Math class!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Inorite? I've always wanted to go. It'd be even cooler to see the JB there, right??
> 
> And...no. Sorry. The ticket for the two of us is already like...2000 bucks.
> Maybe you can sneak onto the plane. xD


get a padded a coffin, check it through baggage. bring a snuggie, a laptop and some dvd's... time will fly by!!! or better yet get a DS and u two could picto chat the whole flight!


----------



## Whitleigh

aquarhapsody said:


> Inorite? I've always wanted to go. It'd be even cooler to see the JB there, right??
> 
> And...no. Sorry. The ticket for the two of us is already like...2000 bucks.
> Maybe you can sneak onto the plane. xD



Ah man, I suppose it is ok.  I think that would be the most awesome experience ever! Good Luck!



JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Oh my gosh, a 4.0??????? How do you even get that!!!!!!!!!! I mean, I can't even manage to maintain A's in Math class!



I only have to have one math class for my major. I absolutely suck at math, it was sheer dedication and a lot of luck!  College really is not hard though, all teachers make it sound way harder that it really is! I have a better GPA in college than I did in high school!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> Ah man, I suppose it is ok.  I think that would be the most awesome experience ever! Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I only have to have one math class for my major. I absolutely suck at math, it was sheer dedication and a lot of luck!  *College really is not hard though, all teachers make it sound way harder that it really is! I have a better GPA in college than I did in high school*!



and that is why i absolutely cannot wait for college xD


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

OH!!!!!! Now I can't wait, and I'm only starting 8th grade!!!!!!! But those boys will never get old. Listen to them everyday!!!!!


----------



## futurecastmember

hey y'all...I lovelovelove jb and I would have had soundcheck seats for Charlotte nc show if it wasn't cancelled

but...

I was looking at oceanup, which I know isn't always accurate, BUT it says that Hollywood records is letting Joe go solo and he's releasing a SOLO album early 2011. 

I can't help but think that jb is falling apart these days. Nicks got lemis, and NJATA. kevins filled with marital bliss, and Joe..solo!?!? an he's with Ashley and without a purity ring. I don't really care for her. 

i love them so much and I've been near obsessed since early 2007. I hope they keep touring and filming and releasing albums<3


----------



## LittleMissMusical

futurecastmember said:


> hey y'all...I lovelovelove jb and I would have had soundcheck seats for Charlotte nc show if it wasn't cancelled
> 
> but...
> 
> I was looking at oceanup, which I know isn't always accurate, BUT it says that Hollywood records is letting Joe go solo and he's releasing a SOLO album early 2011.
> 
> I can't help but think that jb is falling apart these days. Nicks got lemis, and NJATA. kevins filled with marital bliss, and Joe..solo!?!? an he's with Ashley and without a purity ring. I don't really care for her.
> 
> i love them so much and I've been near obsessed since early 2007. I hope they keep touring and filming and releasing albums<3


he has his purity ring. he wears it around his neck on a chain... it's too small for his finger. ( i saw it hanging around his neck at the M&G). nick's is on his dog tag... and kevin has a wedding ring.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Joe is going solo?


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


What about the band??????????


----------



## bans729

sooooooo i would just like to throw it out there that i have officially been accepted to college!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
AKA i no longer care about school xD


----------



## I Am What I Am

bans729 said:


> sooooooo i would just like to throw it out there that i have officially been accepted to college!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AKA i no longer care about school xD




Congratulations!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> sooooooo i would just like to throw it out there that i have officially been accepted to college!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AKA i no longer care about school xD



Congrats!! Have you officially decided where you are going?


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> Congratulations!





Whitleigh said:


> Congrats!! Have you officially decided where you are going?



thank yall!!!

haha nope, i still need to hear from 3 other schools that i actually care about (the other 4 i am not very concerned with lol) and figure out scholarships and stuff sooo itll be awhile haha
its just a nice feeling that i at least have somewhere to go hahaha


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> thank yall!!!
> 
> haha nope, i still need to hear from 3 other schools that i actually care about (the other 4 i am not very concerned with lol) and figure out scholarships and stuff sooo itll be awhile haha
> its just a nice feeling that i at least have somewhere to go hahaha



7 Colleges?!? That is ambitious! No wonder you were going crazy. I think I applied to 2... the 2 closest ones to home. haha.


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> 7 Colleges?!? That is ambitious! No wonder you were going crazy. I think I applied to 2... the 2 closest ones to home. haha.



haha well 4 of them are in texas and one of them i would never go to, my mom just wanted to see if i could get in haha


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha well 4 of them are in texas and one of them i would never go to, my mom just wanted to see if i could get in haha



That is so funny! I wish that I had done that... applied to random ones just to see if I could get in, it would have been much more fun!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> That is so funny! I wish that I had done that... applied to random ones just to see if I could get in, it would have been much more fun!



haha yeah im doing it for vanderbilt bc the common app supplement for it was really easy
my boyfriend applied to harvard for the same reason haha (except he'll actually get in...)
i would love to do it for like yale and stanford but their supplements are insane and require like 2038428304824 essays so i was like um no. haha


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

OMJ! I love the boys soooooo much! They are sooooo HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

acsess hollywood said today that nick and his les mis costar lucy are now 'official'. i don't think anyone know the meaning of that word anymore.


----------



## I Am What I Am

I just realized that I haven't listened to JB in a LONG time.

I'm more of a casual fan then a hardcore one.


----------



## bans729

I Am What I Am said:


> I just realized that I haven't listened to JB in a LONG time.
> 
> I'm more of a casual fan then a hardcore one.



i was thinking the same thing the other day!
i was listening to my ipod and some nj&ta music came on and i was like god...i havent listened to this in forever! its weird haha


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

I can't believe you guys! I listen to them every day. Well, looks like I'm a better fan. Just kidding. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Whitleigh

bans729 said:


> haha yeah im doing it for vanderbilt bc the common app supplement for it was really easy
> my boyfriend applied to harvard for the same reason haha (except he'll actually get in...)
> i would love to do it for like yale and stanford but their supplements are insane and require like 2038428304824 essays so i was like um no. haha



Woah, Vandy is awesome! their campus is beautiful! Plus they have a P.F. Chang's like right on campus, I am so jealous. 

Today was a JB day for me today.  I have missed it too. I heard on the radio where they noticed that Joe was not wearing his ring. He was like, "JB are such nobody's that nobody has even noticed it until now!! I bet Ashley Greene ripped that right off his finger!!" Oh goodness....


----------



## LittleMissMusical

omg same!!! haven't listend to them in forever. i was in the car with my assistant director the other day, and she has always claimed that she 'cannot stange those talentless disney-bots' or any other disney star. well long story short she opened her glove box, a miley CD, LVATT, and a little bit longer. she just blushed and shoved them back into the glove box. busted.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

lol! Miley sucks. Such a tramp. UGH! SHE MAKES ME SICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeyhagg

Miley totally is just a horrible role model! I keep annoying my twitter followers with long rants about her and Beiber being not good for the younger generation, etc.

I totally get being on a break for Jonas! I'm a MEGA fan, but after listening to only them and Demi for two months in prep to see them in MA and than CR2, I had to take a small break. My friend was shocled that I was actually skipping their songs on my iPod. The other day one of Nick's younger solo songs, _Dear God_, came on and I went back into full on Jonas mode. 

Has anyone seen the leaked clips of Nick singing at the O2? They were soo good! Les Miz is good in general and Nick made it even better! Anyone planning on seeing it when it goes into theaters???


----------



## slytherinbratz

I honestly don't really like Miley anymore. I used to think of her as a great roll model, but lately she has been a big dissapointment. I cant understand why she wants to be like Britney Spears. There are a lot more amazing musicians she can strive to be like. She's becoming to sexual for her age especially her clothing line. Its like a line designed for pedophiles to make young girls look to grown up. 

As for Bieber boy his voice sounds to much like a girl for me to like him. Maybe if it changes and changes for the good I may actually like his music. Til then yuckie!

The Jonas Brothers are amazing even though I'm not to happy with Joe/Ashley thing at the moment. They are great roll models for kids. I really look up to their parents as well for raising amazing you men! 

Nicks O2 Concert was amazing! I have the DVD preordered from the UK. It will be here in December. I may still go see it in theaters as well. He did so good and I'm so proud of him!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Now you people are getting my point! Miley= HORRIBLE!

I don't understand why some people like her so much! She sucks!


----------



## mickeyhagg

I wouldn't say that she sucks, mainly because I was a HUGE fan of hers for a really long time, but at the moment I'm really disappointed with the way she's been presenting herself. Some parents are actually complaining about her most recent video. And I can totally see why! Me and my sister watched it together, she's a year youngeer than me, and we were blocking the screen from out three other lil sisters who are 6 and below. I understand that she's growing up, but right now I can see her becomign like Lindesy Lohan and Britney Spears. They were good back in the day, but youwouldn't want to look up to them now.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

her concert was a dissapointment. run run run...sing...dance dance dance...sing sing sing COUSTUME CHANGE! dance... bow. waste of time!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Wow, Miley... WHAT A WASTE!!!!!!!!! GO BACK TO NASHVILLE WHERE YOU BELONG! Don't waste your time on HER so called, "talent". Spend time on people who actually HAVE talent... like our wonderful boys. The Jonas Brothers are the REAL ROLE MODELS. Unlike Miley, they actually write their own songs, and play instruments, and they don't prance around acting like they are the most important people in the world. So, go out and see some real talent, not that worthless, idiotic, pervish, non disney like, piece of nothing that is MILEY CYRUS!


GO JONAS BROTHERS!!!!!

TOTES ON TEAM NICK!

BOO TEAM MILEY! TAKE THAT!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Miley isn't that bad.
What did she ever do to you?
Has she ever told you, face to face, all those "bad things" she's "done" before?
That's what the tabloids say. You can't believe everything in those things.
Sure, you get loads of hints by the way she dresses. But she's not evil.

And I really don't like Miley at all.
But I'm not going to hate on her, because she could be the sweetest person in the world, I just don't know because I've never met her/hung out with her.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i don't 'hate' on her per se... but i don't respect her. like i am not a fan of taylor swift's music... but i respect her as a person and feel like she's a good person. same for justin bieber... although i am sooo not a fan. miley has been 'caught' doing to many bad things for me to respect and or look up to her.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Well, I didn't mean to offend anyone, I just REALLY don't like her. I'm really annoyed that someone like her can get attention. I've been a singer since I was 2. Get rid of her!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

part of it is that WE give her attention. every time she pulls a slutty move she gets press. everytime they 'catch' her doing something she get's press. as long as she's not doing anythiing illegal that would get her arested. like that recent picture of her crotch hanging out her leo... it's gotten press, but she hasn't gotten in trouble for it. we all go to school with girls like her( i know at my school there are a TON) the only difference is that this one gets a lot more attention. attention does that. i'm not trying to defend her... but what she is doing, as dirty as it is... is still legal and as long as it's legal nothing's stopping her from doing it.

sorry for the bad spelling... on my ipod and it's hard to type!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I'm just saying don't bash someone until you know the WHOLE story.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

All I know is this: Don't listen to her, or your ears will explode!


----------



## bans729

hate to sound mean, but lets not forget that this is a jonas brothers thread, not a miley bashing one.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> hate to sound mean, but lets not forget that this is a jonas brothers thread, not a miley bashing one.


i was just thinking that.


----------



## inlalaland

bans729 said:


> hate to sound mean, but lets not forget that this is a jonas brothers thread, not a miley bashing one.



exactly hannah! 
it's one thing to not like miley but to take it this far and be just downright nasty is another...
btw i never congratulated you...congrats for getting accepted into college!!


----------



## bans729

inlalaland said:


> exactly hannah!
> it's one thing to not like miley but to take it this far and be just downright nasty is another...
> btw i never congratulated you...congrats for getting accepted into college!!



haha yeah im kinda in the middle of a nasty situation with my friend right now so i can only imagine how terrible miley must feel when she reads these awful comments
thanks girl!! i definitely got my 2nd acceptance today sooo im feeling pretty successful hahaha


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> haha yeah im kinda in the middle of a nasty situation with my friend right now so i can only imagine how terrible miley must feel when she reads these awful comments
> thanks girl!! i definitely got my 2nd acceptance today sooo im feeling pretty successful hahaha


which 2 colleges???


----------



## bans729

LittleMissMusical said:


> which 2 colleges???



LSU and Auburn


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> LSU and Auburn


nice!!!! have u picked which one yet?


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Im sorry for bashing miley. Maybe I don't belong here after all. I was having such a fun time talking to you girls about the Jonas Brothers, and this thread was my origanal savior. I don't know what went wrong! I'm crying as I'm writing this and I wanna say that I'm really and truly sorry for everything that I have said. I'm only 13 years old, and I was having a great day. Until I came on here and saw how many people disagreed with my opinions. Please forgive me! I don't know what to do!


----------



## I Am What I Am

^It's not that you don't like Miley. It's how you are saying it. 
You can say you don't like her all you want, I don't care. Bashing I have a problem with.

Next time just say something like "I don't really like Miley. I don't like the choices she's made" and just leave it at that. Then you get your point across without being rude/disrespectful to anyone.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Thanks for forgiving me!!!!!!!

I was sooooo sad! 

Anyway, let's talk about what this thread is supposed to be about!

THE JONAS BROTHERS!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Hey guys. 

I'm still waiting for those European dates....


I have a feeling that I will plan the trip, buy the airline tickets, and the hotel rooms, and THEN they will release the dates. 

That's my luck, tho.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm still waiting for those European dates....
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that I will plan the trip, buy the airline tickets, and the hotel rooms, and THEN they will release the dates.
> 
> That's my luck, tho.


my family has luck like that... we've missed the shuddle laungh over 15 times while visiting florida. we r going on the disney cruise and missing the FINAL launch by 24 hours. you can see NASA from the port!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

OMJ. The boys just cancelled a show in Mexico because the area was too dangerous! VERY SMART, Boys! I LOVE YOU!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> my family has luck like that... we've missed the shuddle laungh over 15 times while visiting florida. we r going on the disney cruise and missing the FINAL launch by 24 hours. you can see NASA from the port!



Wow. That sucks. 

See, I know tons of people that that would probably happen to. (Including me)


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Wow. That sucks.
> 
> See, I know tons of people that that would probably happen to. (Including me)


ugh...fact of life.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Oh my golly gosh, where is everyone!!!!!! I feel so alone!


----------



## aquarhapsody

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Oh my golly gosh, where is everyone!!!!!! I feel so alone!



I know. I just think that as of now, there's not really much to talk about in the Jonas world.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Ugh, this is terrible! We need to start a new thread! I call dibs on starting it!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Ugh, this is terrible! We need to start a new thread! I call dibs on starting it!!!!!!!!



Sure. Just message us when you do, please?


----------



## disneychick2721

bans729 said:


> sooooooo i would just like to throw it out there that i have officially been accepted to college!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AKA i no longer care about school xD



Congrats, Hannah!


----------



## bans729

We dont need to make a new thread until this one runs out. we still have about 70 pages left


----------



## bans729

disneychick2721 said:


> Congrats, Hannah!



gracias chica!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yea... life is pretty busy too...


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Yeah, I'm just saying, when you guys don't reply, it makes me feel like I'm the only one who does.


----------



## aquarhapsody

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Yeah, I'm just saying, when you guys don't reply, it makes me feel like I'm the only one who does.



I know. I just haven't posted much cause I'm just as busy as everyone else.

This is just a busy time of year for us, I guess.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Nick, I love you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

So.. my M&G luck followed me again.  I get to meet Josh Turner!!!


----------



## bans729

Whitleigh said:


> So.. my M&G luck followed me again.  I get to meet Josh Turner!!!



um super jealous!

i went to carrie underwood with my friends and we met the opening band sons of sylvia hahahaha there was like no one in their meet and greet line xD


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

OMG! Josh Turner???? He is sooooo hott! He is like my total idol! 
Except for our boys, of course!


----------



## Whitleigh

Ahh it was soo great! He is so much more handsome in person. It is crazy that that is even possible I know, but he is. For some reason, TV just does not do him and Nick justice, in person they are like angels. lol. But he was super nice, and really does talk in a super deep voice. My life is kind of complete now.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Is Nick still really pale in person or did he finally get some sun? xD


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

He better have gotten some sun!!!!!! OMJ, happy halloween everyone! I'm going trick or treating tonight with my boyfriend and his friends. Hopfully we'll get some candy, unlike last year! HAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Whitleigh

I Am What I Am said:


> Is Nick still really pale in person or did he finally get some sun? xD



Umm, he seemed fine to me?? I am pale though... But that is because I protect my skin.. I don't want to end up like a leathery looking granny when I am 45!! I detest tanning beds, but that is just me.  But yeah, he looked fine, and by fine, I mean fiiine.


----------



## aquarhapsody

Whitleigh said:


> Umm, he seemed fine to me?? I am pale though... But that is because I protect my skin.. I don't want to end up like a leathery looking granny when I am 45!! I detest tanning beds, but that is just me.  But yeah, he looked fine, and by fine, I mean fiiine.



Mhmm. Fiiiiiiiiine.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Whitleigh said:


> Umm, he seemed fine to me?? I am pale though... But that is because I protect my skin.. I don't want to end up like a leathery looking granny when I am 45!! I detest tanning beds, but that is just me.  But yeah, he looked fine, and by fine, I mean fiiine.



Ha when I sorta met Nick in 2008 he was soooo pale. He looked like a sheet. xD


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

OMG! You guys are sooooo lucky! I haven't met them at all! And I want to sooooooo badly! Nick, you're mine! Kevin's birthday in 4 days people!


----------



## aquarhapsody

I Am What I Am said:


> Ha when I sorta met Nick in 2008 he was soooo pale. He looked like a sheet. xD



I guess I have a thing for pale guys. 

Cause I've never found a tan guy attractive. O.O

(Not in a racist way or anything, by the way.)


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KEVIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE LOVE YOU!!!!
Let's Party for Kevin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

wow... i havent been on in foreber!!!!!i was on the disney crusie last week but between hoamework, rehearsal clubs etc... ive had no personal life!!! how is everyone?


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Everyone is great but you guys missed Kevin's birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquarhapsody

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Everyone is great but you guys missed Kevin's birthday!!!!!!!!!!



Aww. 

Happy Late Birthday, Kevin!


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

I LOVE YOU NICK!!!!!



MARRY ME??????


----------



## bans729

soooooo i have to pick a senior quote by tuesday (11-23) and i really wanna do something jonas brothers hahahaha soo i think yall should help me out


----------



## LittleMissMusical

bans729 said:


> soooooo i have to pick a senior quote by tuesday (11-23) and i really wanna do something jonas brothers hahahaha soo i think yall should help me out


does said quote need to be funny, serious or whatever????

i'm so excited!!! i'm going to see O2 tonight at our local movie theatre with my friend and our moms. it's three hours long..., but so worth it to see nick as Marius!!!!


----------



## bans729

LittleMissMusical said:


> does said quote need to be funny, serious or whatever????
> 
> i'm so excited!!! i'm going to see O2 tonight at our local movie theatre with my friend and our moms. it's three hours long..., but so worth it to see nick as Marius!!!!



either or
i think my parents would appreciate it more if it were something serious so i at least look kind of intelligent in the yearbook hahahaha
but im not opposed to funny


waah i'm so jealous!!! i wanted to go but im seeing harry potter at midnight tomorrow and my mom said i couldnt do both haha


----------



## LittleMissMusical

Did u try live like ur at the bottom... Or Even when the world is pulling u down with Christ u still have everything?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

OMG best three hours spent in a movie theatre ever!!!!! Nick was amazing! He sounded so mature and I got to see him kiss a girl  it was such a strange crowd... Teen girls in Jonas shirts and old ladies in there les miz sweaters! More, better quality videos should b surfacing on YouTube!


----------



## inlalaland

I saw it too!  It was amazing, the whole cast was great! I'm so proud of Nick J!
Can't wait for the DVD! 
and that's exactly the crowd that was in my theater too lol! ^


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so i guess the dvd is only being released in England!!! and also i guess that the dvd can only b played on british technologies... but the blu-ray cna be played anywhere? it's being rleased january 6th


----------



## Kool Kat

LittleMissMusical said:


> so i guess the dvd is only being released in England!!! and also i guess that the dvd can only b played on british technologies... but the blu-ray cna be played anywhere? it's being rleased january 6th



I wasn't able to see it in theater. So, I won't be able to buy in in america? Could i order one offline from England? Would it not work on our dvd players?


----------



## disneychick2721

Hey guys, 

Kind of a random question, but do any of you know how to delete a DIS account?
I don't really come on here anymore, and I'm trying to get rid of things on the Internet that I don't use. 
If you guys ever want to chat though, you can just tweet me: @cautionitskara


----------



## I Am What I Am

disneychick2721 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Kind of a random question, but do any of you know how to delete a DIS account?
> I don't really come on here anymore, and I'm trying to get rid of things on the Internet that I don't use.
> If you guys ever want to chat though, you can just tweet me: @cautionitskara


I don't think there's a way to actually delete. I think you just abandon it.


----------



## disneychick2721

I Am What I Am said:


> I don't think there's a way to actually delete. I think you just abandon it.



Really? Well that kinda sucks. lol.


----------



## Whitleigh

Ah, Kara, we will miss you! I agree, I am never on here either, but I enjoy this board come concert time. Which speaking of, I NEED an announcement that they are coming back to Nashville in January like NOW!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I've been thinking the same thing! Njata concert please!


----------



## Kool Kat

Whitleigh said:


> Ah, Kara, we will miss you! I agree, I am never on here either, but I enjoy this board come concert time. Which speaking of, I NEED an announcement that they are coming back to Nashville in January like NOW!



ahhh!! yes!! i want him to come back to nashville!!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> I've been thinking the same thing! Njata concert please!





Kool Kat said:


> ahhh!! yes!! i want him to come back to nashville!!



Whatchyou talkin' bout? I want ALL of them!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

yea i luv them all too... but a njata concert is so much more *intimate* and a totally different experiance! plus around here our smaller venue is much much beter than our amphitheaters!


----------



## Whitleigh

LittleMissMusical said:


> yea i luv them all too... but a njata concert is so much more *intimate* and a totally different experiance! plus around here our smaller venue is much much beter than our amphitheaters!



All three came the year before last to the Ryman.... I want that again!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

haha yea... plus the ryman is such a cool venue with so much history! we went to nashville last year for our choir trip...


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Merry Christmas, Everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, but I'm back! What did I miss? Saw a lot of stuff about Nick, and I wanna know what is going on! Help Me?


----------



## aquarhapsody

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> Merry Christmas, Everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, but I'm back! What did I miss? Saw a lot of stuff about Nick, and I wanna know what is going on! Help Me?



Merry Christmas to you, too.

Although, I haven't heard anything.
What exactly did you hear?

I just know he's been recording mysterious stuff.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

I heard that he was making a new Jobros album, but I could be wrong. Although, he did say that there would be a new album in 2011, so, I wouldn't be suprised if they are already recording songs for it, bet they sound hot! Pray that they do, that would be the best present!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i know joe got a dog named winston. he's a bulldog... and totes looks like a winston


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so i just saw a video on cambio and i guess John, Jack, Ryan, and Garbo have formed a band called ocean groove... i guess the name bulldozer didn't catch


----------



## aquarhapsody

JonasBrothersrock111 said:


> I heard that he was making a new Jobros album, but I could be wrong. Although, he did say that there would be a new album in 2011, so, I wouldn't be suprised if they are already recording songs for it, bet they sound hot! Pray that they do, that would be the best present!!!!



Really, I'm not gonna lie, I wish Nick would do another NJATA album.

I know I must've said it before, but I feel at times I'm more partial to his music.

I don't/never will hate the Bros. music.

Though, somehow, I just love the music he made with that band.

I'll probably never get my wish, though.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

i don't think we'll get that this year... i think NJATA will make a comeback in years to come... when the jonas brothers train has come to an end!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

so the les mis blu-ray works in the us! i just spent three hours watching nick in 62in HD glory.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Where do you get the les blue ray????? I want it so bad!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

mi madre ordered it from london


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

Really??? I am gonna ask my mommy to order it too!!!! Can't live without it!!!!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

it's fabulous. and mark my words...nick jonas and samantha barks are an item. watch there onstage chemistry!


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> it's fabulous. and mark my words...nick jonas and samantha barks are an item. watch there onstage chemistry!



Really? Isn't she like, mid-20's?

Idk. Age is just a number.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

well she's 20, he's 18. annnnnnnnd she's gonna be on disney channels new show groove high. not that he HAS to date a disney star...but idk, it works.


----------



## gabyisacoolkid

Hey, I'm new to Disboards! I'm a huge Jonas fan: I've seen them 13 times in concert and have met them 5. Glad to meet you all!


----------



## Kool Kat

gabyisacoolkid said:


> Hey, I'm new to Disboards! I'm a huge Jonas fan: I've seen them 13 times in concert and have met them 5. Glad to meet you all!




hey everyone! I'm back! Sorry ive been gone forever ive been super busy

whoah! 5 times! wanna tell me how ya managed to do that? i'm dying to meet them


----------



## LittleMissMusical

whoa... all quiet on the jonas front. nick's gonna be on mr. sunshine this wednesday along with the realse of the Ocean Grove EP. i was just talking with my friend and jb concert movie came up. what ever happened with the mosaic they where going to do with the pictures?


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> whoa... all quiet on the jonas front. nick's gonna be on mr. sunshine this wednesday along with the realse of the Ocean Grove EP. i was just talking with my friend and jb concert movie came up. what ever happened with the mosaic they where going to do with the pictures?



Yes, Nick will be on the show this week, looking forward to that.

Honestly, I have no clue what happened with the mosaic. It just kind of...never happened.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Yes, Nick will be on the show this week, looking forward to that.
> 
> Honestly, I have no clue what happened with the mosaic. It just kind of...never happened.


i saw bieber was doing something similar with his movie and it got me thinking.


----------



## aquarhapsody

LittleMissMusical said:


> i saw bieber was doing something similar with his movie and it got me thinking.



Really? lol

I'm not going to say anything except that I'm not a Beiber fan...


----------



## LittleMissMusical

aquarhapsody said:


> Really? lol
> 
> I'm not going to say anything except that I'm not a Beiber fan...


same. i won't rant... on here anyways.


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

Anybody catch Nick J on Rachel Ray a few nights ago?


----------



## LittleMissMusical

nickjonasobsessed said:


> Anybody catch Nick J on Rachel Ray a few nights ago?


it's DVR'd i just need time to sit down and watch it!


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

Awesome!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

these.boys.need.to.do.SOMETHING. i've heard of different CD's here and there, but a promise from the boys would be awesome right about now.


----------



## JonasBrothersrock111

HEY!!!!!!!


I haven't been on in a while!!!!! 

Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## aquarhapsody

Kevin and Danielle chat Wednesday!!!!

<3 <3


----------



## I Am What I Am

On PBS they showed/are showing Les Miz with Nick in it. 

I DVR'd it because I wanted to see Les Miz anyways and this was just the perfect opportunity.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

it's soooo good! my mommy ordered the blu-ray for christmas, i've watched it sooo many times. i love samantha barks too.


----------



## ameliaa

these boys need a new album, or a new film, or a new single, or a tour. 

just so everyone knows-- THEY REPLIED ME ON TWITTERRRRR! 

is everyone watching the kenielle live chat on wednesday, im pretty sure its 11-30 in england so i cant watch it..

are they following any of you's?

xx


----------



## I Am What I Am

My God, Nick has grown up so much.

Then: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdf7AiuKCYY

_Now: _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-ksAw8Tbuc&feature=player_embedded#at=202


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

Les Miz is good!!! Nick's voice is so beautiful!


----------



## LittleMissMusical

anyone going to an Ocean Grove band concert? chicago's the first stop but my parents arn't letting me go. the venue's in a very rough neighborhood, my parents almost got car jacked there a few years ago. it's also the night after we get back from WDW, and it's a tuesday. kind of bummed cause they're having a free meet and greet and tix are cheap.


----------



## I Am What I Am

So, according to last Sunday's Parade, Joe is releasing a solo album this summer.


I'm eh on it.


----------



## LittleMissMusical

I Am What I Am said:


> So, according to last Sunday's Parade, Joe is releasing a solo album this summer.
> 
> 
> I'm eh on it.


it depends how he markets it, what style it is, and if he goes on tour


----------



## keypooh90

So did anyone go to the big Radio City Music Hall show on 10-11-12?  Or did you watch it through VyRT?  I did and was so impressed!  I love love love the new music and the opening gave me chills and tears.  Cannot wait for the new album and new tour next year!


----------



## keypooh90

keypooh90 said:


> So did anyone go to the big Radio City Music Hall show on 10-11-12?  Or did you watch it through VyRT?  I did and was so impressed!  I love love love the new music and the opening gave me chills and tears.  Cannot wait for the new album and new tour next year!



What do you all think of the new songs?  I think "First Time" is my favorite!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

keypooh90 said:


> So did anyone go to the big Radio City Music Hall show on 10-11-12?  Or did you watch it through VyRT?  I did and was so impressed!  I love love love the new music and the opening gave me chills and tears.  Cannot wait for the new album and new tour next year!



I didn't buy the online tickets, but I am patiently waiting for the release of their new album


----------



## Kool Kat

keypooh90 said:


> So did anyone go to the big Radio City Music Hall show on 10-11-12?  Or did you watch it through VyRT?  I did and was so impressed!  I love love love the new music and the opening gave me chills and tears.  Cannot wait for the new album and new tour next year!



can you still watch it online?


----------



## keypooh90

Kool Kat said:


> can you still watch it online?



Not through VyRT.  But pretty much every video of each song is on YouTube by now.

Anyone excited for the M2J season finale this Sunday?


----------



## nickjonasobsessed

I'm excited for the M2J finale!

Has anyone heard when the new album will be released?


----------



## keypooh90

nickjonasobsessed said:


> I'm excited for the M2J finale!
> 
> Has anyone heard when the new album will be released?





No exact date yet, but I've heard (rumored) by early spring of next year, so hopefully soon!


----------



## MorganR

YES!!!! 
Finally a Thread WORTH my hours in the day! 
I am Jonas Brother Crazy!!

Well i guess i should introduce myself!
My name is Morgan Gonzalez, i am 19 years old!
Married with a son (9 Months old) 
I live in CO! 
Ive been to 2 Jonas brother Concerts!
The first one was with my mom in San Antonio 
It was Awesome!  My mom was the "Odd Ball" cuz she was just SITTING there watching 
Her version of the Jonas Bros back in the day was "New Kids on the Block" lol
She was just as obsessed with THEM as i am with the JB's 

The second concert i went to was also in San Antonio with my Sister/Best Friend, Her BF, Me, and My Husband(Best Guy friend at the TIME) 
The 2 boys of COARSE stayed at home while us gals went to the concert! It was the "Camp Rock" Concert 

Not AS fun as the 1st one was BUT it was still interesting! 

Well I guess See you soon then!


----------

